# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ -2.  Աշխարհի սկիզբը

## Դավիթ

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:


*Ուշադրություն*

Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։

----------


## Դավիթ

1–ին տարբերակ

*Աշխարհի սկիզբը*

Կար ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհը դատարկ էր, ու ծառերը հորիզոնական էին աճում:
Արևն էլ մանուշակագույն խորանարդ էր, իսկ քամին վերից վար ու վարից վեր
էր փչում:

Անտառի տակ (որովհետև ծառերը դեպի վեր էին կուտակվում) նստում էր Կայան,
որի տարիքի մասին ոչինչ չգիտենք, որովհետև աշխարհի միակ տղամարդն էր, ու
ոչ ոք չկար,  որ նրանից ջահել կամ ծեր լիներ: Գետնին հասնող մորուք
ուներ, սպիտակ խուճուճ մազեր ու մինչև քիթը քաշած կանաչ գլխարկ: Աչքերը
չէին երևում, իսկ հոնքերը դուրս էին պրծել գլխարկի գործվածքի արանքներից:
Կայան մի երկար ձեռնափայտ ուներ և հողի վրա նախշեր էր անում:

Բայց նա լրիվ մենակ չէր: Անտառից քիչ այն կողմ մի գնդաձև տնակ կար, որը
չէր գլորվում, որովհետև այն ժամանակ ֆիզիկան ուրիշ օրենքներ ուներ: Էդ
տնակի ծխնելույզից ժամանակ առ ժամանակ համով ճաշեր էին բարձրանում, գալիս
Կայայի մոտ: Երբեմն էլ դռնից դուրս էր գալիս գետնին հասնող սպիտակ
հյուսերով Ճեյան, որի տարիքի մասին ոչինչ չգիտենք, որովհետև աշխարհի միակ
կինն էր, ու ոչ ոք չկար, որ նրանից ջահել կամ ծեր լիներ: Գալիս էր,
նստում Կայայի կողքին, փնթփնթում, հետ գնում տնակն ու շարունակում
ծխնելույզից համով ճաշեր ուղարկել:

Մի օր էլ, երբ Ճեյան երկար, շա՜տ երկար նստեց Կայայի կողքին, չդիմացավ,
հարցրեց, թե ինչ է խզբզում գետնին:

- Աշխարհ եմ ստեղծում:

Ճեյան ոտքից գլուխ չափեց Կայային ու փնթփթաց.

- Էս աշխարհը քեզ քի՞չ ա, մի հատ էլ նո՞րն ես ստեղծում:

Կայան բանի տեղ չդրեց, շարունակեց նախշեր գծել, ոտքով ջնջել, հետո նորից
փորձել: Ճեյան է՛լ քիթումռութ արեց, է՛լ ձևացրեց, թե նեղացել է, բայց
Կայայի հեչ վեջը չէր. նա աշխարհ էր ստեղծում:

Ձանձրացած Ճեյան հյուսերը հավաքեց, գցեց ուսին ու քայլեց տուն, որ
ծխնելույզից համով ճաշեր ուղարկելի, բայց հանկարծ Կայան կանչեց նրան: Հետ
դարձավ, թե՝ ի՞նչ ես ուզում, այ մարդ, սովա՞ծ ես, հեսա մի բան սարքեմ:

- Չէ, Ճեյա, նայի,- ասաց, ու հոնքերը հիացական դողացին գլխարկի վրա,- այ
էստեղ՝ գետնին նայի:

Կայայի ձեռնափայտի ծայրին ուրվագծեր էին գոյացել, ու մարդկային դիմագծեր
էին նշմարվում:

- Էս ո՞վ ա:

- Ես եմ ստեղծել:

Կայան հպարտ էր: Հիմա էլ Ճեյան չի ջղայնանա, չի մեղադրի, չի փնթփնթա, չի
դժգոհի, կասի՝ արարիչ ամուսին ունեմ: Ափսո՜ս հարևաններ չկային, որ գնար
հետները մի բաժակ սուրճ խմելու ու տեղը տեղին գլուխ գովելու:

Ուրվագծերը կամաց-կամաց ավելի հստակ դարձան, խորացան ու հեռացան գետնից՝
հայտնվելով ինչ-որ զարմանահրաշ ապակու հետևում, որը րոպեներ առաջ ուղղակի
չկար: Ճեյան սենյակ տեսավ, անկյունում՝ վանդակավոր ծածկոցով մահճակալ:
Պատի տակ փայտե սեղան հայտնվեց, դիմացը՝ աթոռ: Իսկ մարդկային պատկերը
ծավալ ստացավ ու հագուստ, նստեց սեղանի մոտ, գլուխը կախեց:

- Էս ի՞նչ ա անում:

- Գրում ա:

- Ի՞նչ ա գրում:

- Դեռ չեմ որոշել,- Կայան փորձեց աչքով անել, բայց դրա համար պիտի
գլխարկը հաներ, իսկ դա վտանգավոր ու ցավոտ կլիներ հոնքերի համար:

- Արի, Կայա, արի գնանք տուն: Թող հանգիստ գրի, մնացածը վաղը կշարունակես:

Կայան ոտքի կանգնեց, Ճեյայի թևը մտավ, ու երկուսով քայլեցին դեպի գնդաձև
խրճիթ, որը չէր գլորվում, որովհետև այն ժամանակ ֆիզիկան բոլորովին այլ
օրենքներ ուներ:

Հաջորդ օրը Կայան ու Ճեյան գնացին դեպի աշխարհի ստեղծման վայրը, որպեսզի
միասին որոշեն, թե ինչ է գրելու Կայայի ստեղծած արարածը:

Ապակու հետևում մութ էր: Հազիվ նշմարվում էր գետնին ընկած վանդակավոր
ծածկոցը և ինչ-որ մեկի շնչառությունից տեղաշարժվող օդը:

- Ինի:
- Հը՞:
- Ասում եմ՝ անունը դնենք Ինի,- առաջարկեց Ճեյան:

Կայան չէր ուզում համաձայնել միայն նրա համար, որ էդ միտքն առաջինը կնոջ
գլխում ծնվեց, բայց որովհետև ավելի հարմար առաջարկ չուներ ստիպված քթի
տակ արտաբերեց.

- Լավ:
- Ինի՛:
- Հը՞:
- Էս մեկը ես չէի:

Ձայնն ապակու հետևից էր լսվել: Դրան հետևեց դռան թակոցը: Հետո նորից կանչ
ու թակոց, մինչև սենյակում շարժում նկատվեց, ու լույսը ներս սողոսկեց.
Ինին բացել էր վարագույրները, ու արդեն շտապում էր դուռը բացելու:

- Վաղու՞ց ես ստեղ: Կներես, գիշերն ուշ եմ քնել, լրիվ մոռացել էի...
- Էս Ինիի տունն ուրիշ սենյակ չունի՞,- զարմացավ Ճեյան:
- Ո՞նց չունի,- Կայան մի պահ խառնվեց իրար, հետո ձեռնափայտով ինչ-որ բան
գծմծեց, որը կամաց-կամաց խորացավ, ձուլվեց ապակուն ու դուռ դարձավ,- ըհը,
էստեղից  խոհանոց կգնա: Ո՞նց ա:
- Ուզում եմ խոհանոցն էլ տեսնել:
- Հիմա,- ու Կայան փայտիկով երկու անգամ խփեց ապակուն,- Տիկ,- քթի տակ
ժպտաց,- էս մեկի անունն էլ թող Տիկ լինի:

- Չէ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Հաստատ չէի ասել էսօրվա գալուս մասին,- ներս
մտնողը նկատեց Ինիի նոր զարթնած վիճակը ու,- ըըըմ, կուզե՞ս, դու քեզ
կարգի բեր, հետո կգամ:
- Ուրեմն ուզում ես ասել՝ գեշ եմ, հա՞: Չես ուզում վրաս նայել, հա՞...
- Չէ-չէ, հանգիստ մի հատ... ուղղակի գուցե քեզ... ըըըմ... էնքա՞ն էլ
հարմար չի հիմա:
- Արի ներս, միասին սուրճ խմենք:

Տիկն առաջ անցավ: Ինին բացեց մյուս դուռը, ու էդտեղ Կայան ու Ճեյան տեսան
խցի նմանվող խոհանոցը, որի կենտրոնում սեղան կար, կողքը՝ երկու աթոռ:
Լվացարանի մոտ ուղիղ գծով շարված էին սուրճի կեղտոտ բաժակներ: Ութ հատ:

Տիկը լվաց բաժակներն ու սկսեց սուրճ սարքել, մինչ Ինին որոշեց
այնուամենայնիվ իրեն կարգի բերել: Խոհանոց մտավ այն ժամանակ, երբ Տիկն
արդեն լցրել էր սուրճը ու մի կերպ տեղավորվել աթոռներից մեկին:

- Հոտը լավն ա: Ինչու՞ մեր սուրճից սենց հոտ չի գալիս,- շշնջաց Ճեյան՝
վախենալով, որ Տիկն ու Ինին կլսեն իրեն:
- Չգիտեմ: Էս մեր տնից եմ ուղարկել... Համ էլ հանգիստ, նրանք մեզ չեն լսում:
- Ուրեմն ասում ես՝ էլի չեղա՞վ:
- Չէ, Տիկ, չեղավ: Հոգնել եմ արդեն: Ասեցին՝ շատ անզգացմունք եմ գրել, դա
ընթերցողին չի հուզի:
- Այ քեզ բան... էն անգամ իրանք չէի՞ն բողոքում ավելորդ զգացմունքայնությունից:
- Չէ, դա Առյուծն էր:
- Բա էն մի գործդ սրանց տար, գուցե դուրները գա:
- Տարել եմ: Չեն էլ նայել: Ասեցին՝ խզբզոց ա: Դրա համար էս նորը տարա:
- Բա որ չեն նայել, ո՞նց են ասում՝ խզբզոց ա: Դրանք գրականությունից բան
չեն հասկանում:
- Տիկ, գուցե դու՞ չես հասկանում: Գուցե իսկականից զիբիլ եմ գրում, իսկ
դու անիմաստ ինձ ոգևորում ես: Գուցե պետք ա թողնել էս ամեն ինչն ու
նորմալ գործ ման գալ... էլ չեմ կարա, լուրջ եմ ասում, չեմ կարա... սաղ
գիշեր գրել եմ: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ եմ գրել, ու էլի զիբիլի գին ունի, հաստատ:
Վախենում եմ նույնիսկ որևէ մեկի ցույց տալ,- Ինին նայեց առաստաղին, որ
չլացի:
- Մի հատ հանգստացի հա... Սաղի համար էլ սկզբում դժվար ա: Մի քանի անգամ
չստացվեց, ոչինչ, էլի կփորձենք:
- Չէ, սենց չի կարա շարունակվի: Ես գրող չեմ ու վերջ,- սա Սերժի հետ կապ
չունի,- ավելի լավ ա՝ լուրջ բաներով զբաղվեմ:
- Ինձ լսի, լա՞վ: Արի առայժմ հրատարակչություններին հանգիստ թողնենք:
Գուցե մրցույթների՞ ուղարկես գործերդ: Վստահ եմ, որ լավ կլինի: Էն օրը
կարդացի Տանձ մրցանակ ստացած պատմվածքը: Հեչ բան էր: Շարադրություն: Դու
հաստատ կհաղթես դրանց: Ու հետո դռները կբացվեն քո առաջ:

Ինին հոգոց հանեց: Տիկի հետ արդեն երկու տարի էր, ինչ էս հարցի շուրջ վիճում էին...

-  Երկու տարի՞: Բայց դու իրանց էրեկ ես ստեղծել:
- Սուս մնա, անխելք կնիկ, երբ էլ ստեղծած լինեմ, բայց հո կենսագրություն ունեն:

...Ու վերջում միշտ Ինին հանձնվում էր, համաձայնում նոր բան փորձել,
նորից փորձել, ուրիշ կերպ փորձել, բայց ոչինչ դուրս չէր գալիս. ոչ մի
հրատարակչություն չէր ուզում Ինիի հետ գործ բռնել: Ամեն մերժումից հետո
պատեպատ էր խփվում, հիստերիկանում, զանգում Տիկին ու գոռգոռում՝ նրան
մեղադրելով իր բոլոր անհաջողությունների մեջ: Տիկը համբերատար լսում էր,
այցելում Ինիին, հանգստացնում ու նոր բան մոգոնում: Գրական մրցույթները
դեռ չէին փորձել: Ինիին դուր եկավ էդ միտքը:

Երբ երկուսով սկսեցին ուսումնասիրել, թե ինչ գրական մրցույթների
հայտարարություններ կան, ընտրել պատմվածքներն ու ուղարկել, Ճեյան ու
Կայան գնացին տուն մի կտոր հաց ուտելու, որովհետև ներսում մարդ չկար, որ
ծխնելույզից համով ճաշեր ուղարկեր, Ինիի գործն էլ նրանց ձանձրալի թվաց:

- Հիմա ի՞նչ, Ինին ոչ մի մրցանակ չի՞ ստանալու:
- Ի՞նչ իմանամ, ինչու՞ ես ինձ հարցնում:
- Բա դու չե՞ս ստեղծել իրան:
- Հասկացանք՝ ես եմ ստեղծել, բայց հո իրա ստեղծածը ես չեմ ստեղծել:
- Իսկականից վա՞տ ա գրում:
- Այ կնիկ, էս ի՞նչ հարցեր ես տալիս: Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ, կյանքում չեմ
կարդացել իրա գրածները:

Հաջորդ առավոտ նորից Ճեյան ու Կայան շարժվեցին դեպի անտառատակը, նստեցին
ապակու մոտ ու սկսեցին հետևել Կայայի ստեղծածներին:

Այ քեզ բան, Ինին էս անգամ լրիվ ուրիշ սենյակում էր: Ինչ-որ բազմոցի վրա
փռված, գիրկը՝ կերած-խմած սև բրդոտ կատու, որի՝ կյանքից գոհ լինելը
երևում էր պոչի համաչափ շարժումներից ու անթաքույց մռռոցից: Ինին շոյում
էր կատվի գլուխը, ականջի հետևը քորում, դնչի տակը խուտուտ տալիս: Կատվին
էլ ի՞նչ է պետք կատարյալ երջանկության համար:

- Էս կատու՞ն էլ ա քո ստեղծածը:
- Չէ, սա մեր Սևոն ա, չե՞ս ճանաչում: Չեմ հասկանում՝ ոնց ա էդ աշխարհում
հայտնվել: Ճիշտ եմ ասում՝ էս անգամ ես կապ չունեմ:

Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կատուն նայում էր վերև՝ ուղիղ Ճեյայի դեմքին, աչքով
անում ու ատամները ցույց տալիս:

- Ո՞նց ա մեզ տեսնում ա, իսկ Ինին չի տեսնում:
- Սևոյին ես չեմ ստեղծել, դրա համար: Իսկ Ինին իրավունք չունի իմ մասին
իմանալու. ձևը տենց ա:

Բազմոցի դիմաց հեռուստացույց էր դրված: Ինչ-որ բան էին գովազդում, որ
հաստատ Ճեյան ու Կայան չգիտեին՝ ինչ է, որովհետև նրանց ժամանակներում
հեռուստացույց ու առավելևս գովազդ չկար:

Երբ գովազդն ավարտվեց, Ինին միանգամից զգաստացավ, դադարեցրեց կատվին
հաճույք պատճառելը ու սկսեց հետևել հեռուստահաղորդմանը: Էկրանից մի
սատանայանման տղամարդ գոռգոռում էր, թե՝ կինը պիտի առաքինի լինի, պիտի
բարոյական լինի, պիտի խոհանոցից դուրս չկա, թե՝ գրականությունը կնոջ
խելքի բանը չէ, կինը ստեղծված է երեխաներ ունենալու, ամուսնուն ծառայելու
համար:

Ինին կատաղեց: Կատվին մի կողմ շպրտեց, վազեց հեռախոսի մոտ:

-... Տիկ, դու տեսա՞ր դրան... հլը ոնց ա վեր-վեր թռնում: Հաստատ ինքն ա
մեղավոր, որ Չինուսը գործս չվերցրեց... անասուն... տո դու ո՞վ ես,
գրականությունից ի՞նչ ես հասկանում... բարոյականիս տեսեք... հա... լավ,
սպասում եմ, հա:

Ճեյան ու Կայան այնքան էլ չէին հասկանում՝ ինչ էր կատարվում: Նրանց մտքով
երբևէ չէր անցել կնոջ դերը քննարկել կամ նմանատիպ այլ բարդ հարցեր
քննարկել: Չգիտեին՝ ինչու հանկարծակի հայտնված այդ հրեշի խոսքերն էդպես
ազդեցին Ինիի վրա: Իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ չէին հասկանում, թե որտեղ է Ինին,
որովհետև Կայան միայն  աշխատաննջասենյակ ու խոհանոց էր ստեղծել:

Քիչ անց, երբ դուռը ծեծեցին, պարզ դարձավ, որ իրականում Ինիի
աշխատաննջասենյակը շատ ավելի մեծ էր, ու բազմոցը, կատուն ու
հեռուստացույցը նույնպես այնտեղ էին:

- Չլնի՞ թաքուն մեծացրել ես,- ջղայնացավ Կայան:
- Ո՞նց պիտի անեի, իմ խելքը չի հասնում տենց լուրջ բաների... լավ, սուս,
հլը տեսնենք՝ էդ ով էկավ:

Էլ ո՞վ պիտի լիներ: Զահլա կա՞ մի հոգու էլ ավելացնելու: Տիկն էր: Եկել էր
Ինիին հանգստացնելու ու բացատրելու, որ մի ախմախի ասածների պատճառով
չպիտի էդքան հիստերիկանա:

- Բայց հասկանու՞մ ես, որ հենց էդ ախմախն ա որոշում՝ ում թողնել գիրք
տպել, ում՝ չէ: Ես սենց չեմ կարա... լուրջ եմ ասում... արի թարգենք, կամ
էլ կգնամ էս երկրից:
- Ին, հան-գիստ: Ոչ մեկի մոտ էլ հեշտ չի ստացվում,- Տիկը ձեռքը դրեց Ինիի
ուսին,- նստիր,- գնաց խոհանոց ու ջուր բերեց,- իսկ տենց ապուշների
պատճառով չպիտի էս վիճակի մեջ ընկնես,- ջուրը պարզեց Ինիին,-
պատմվածքներդ ուղարկե՞լ ես արդեն,- կատուն էլ մոտեցավ ու քսմսվեց Ինիի
ոտքերին:
- Մյաու՜,- ասաց:

Ինին մի կում արեց ու գնաց դեպի փայտե սեղանը, որի վրա ինչ-որ տարօրինակ
սարք էր հայտնվել, որից Կայան ու Ճեյան գլուխ չէին հանում:

Տիկն ու Ինին սկսեցին ինչ-որ բաներ քննարկել՝ նայելով էդ մեծ սարքին:
Կայան ու Ճեյան ձանձրացան ու որոշեցին ավելի ուշ գալ:

Հայտնի չէ, թե ինչքան Կայան ու Ճեյան հետևեցին Ինիին, որովհետև էն
ժամանակներում օրերն ու ժամերը հաշվող չկար ու իմաստ էլ չկար. աշխարհի
միակ բնակիչները շտապելու տեղ չունեին, հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում էին Ինիի
կյանքին, որն ամեն օր ինչ-որ մրցույթի ինչ-որ բան էր ուղարկում, իսկ երբ
արդյունքներն իմանում էր, նորից գժվում ու կատաղում էր ու կատվին պատերով
տալիս: Վերջինս էլ ղժժոցը դնում, ֆշշացնում ու ճանկռում էր, մինչև Տիկը
գալիս էր, նրանց իրարից ազատում էր, Ինիին հանգստացնում ու խորհուրդ
տալիս չհուսահատվել, իսկ կատուն որպես հաշտության նշան քսվում էր Ինիի
ոտքերին ու ասում. «Մյաու՜»:

----------

Freeman (05.01.2013), Moonwalker (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

- Ախր տեսա՞ր ինչ զիբիլ էր հաղթել... ախր ո՞նց կարա տենց բան լինի:

Տիկը գրկում էր Ինիին ու մոտավորապես էսպիսի բան ասում.
- Հանգիստ, ժյուրին գրականությունից բան չի հասկանում:
Կամ.
- Ինչի չգիտե՞ս, որ էդ հաղթողը կազմակերպիչի բարեկամն ա:
Կամ.
- Էստեղ ոչ թե գրական արժեքն են գնահատել, այլ հեղինակի կրոնական հայացքները:

Ու ամեն անգամ Ինին հանգստանում էր, նորից պատմվածքներ գրում կամ հներից
գտնում և ուղարկում մրցույթների: Էդպես էնքան, մինչև բոլորի արդյունքներն
էլ ամփոփվեցին, ու Ինին նույնիսկ շորթ լիսթերում չհայտնվեց:

- Վերջ, Տիկ, իսկականից վերջ: Է՞ս էիր ուզում:
- Չէ ախր... չգիտեմ՝ ինչու ա սենց ստացվում:
- Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ ամեն դեպքում դու սուբյեկտիվ ես, որ իրոք գրածս
զիբիլ ա, որ էսքան մարդկանցից ոչ ոք չի նկատում, դու նկատում ես:
- Չէ, ինչու՞ պիտի սուբյեկտիվ լինեմ: Ինքդ էիր ասում՝ սիրում ես իմ գրական ճաշակը:
- Սուբյեկտիվ ես, որովհետև սիրահարված ես ինձ:

Ըհը, անբնական երկխոսություն, պիտի որ նման բան էստեղ չլիներ: Բայց դե
ի՞նչ անեմ, էղավ: Դե հիմա ձեզ Տիկի տեղը դրեք ու փորձեք պատասխան գտնել:
Իսկ քանի որ Տիկը հավասարակշռված գրական հերոս է, ոչ թե իսկական, բնական
մարդ, առանց կարմրել-կապտելու, առանց իրեն կորցնելու պատասխանեց.

- Պատճառահետևանքային կապերը մի քիչ շփոթում ես: Ես քեզ սիրահարվել եմ,
որովհետև գրածներդ ինձ մի այլ կարգի դուր են էկել:
- Ասա՝ ոչ թե ինձ, այլ գրածներիս ես սիրահարվել:
- Լավ էլի... արի թեման փոխենք, հա՞:
- Մենք ուրիշ թեմա ունե՞նք: Վերջացավ, մեռավ մեր թեման, կարող ենք իրար
մնաս բարով ասել:
- Չէ... դեռ մի բան էլ կա:
- Հը՞:
- Ես կֆինանսավորեմ քո գրքի տպագրությունը:
- Գժվե՞լ ես: Քեզ էդքան փող որտեղի՞ց:
- Կարևոր չի, հենց հիմա անցնում ենք գործի: Մի ամսից պիտի շոշափեմ էդ գիրքը:

Տիկն իր խոսքի տերը եղավ: Էն գիրքը, որը բազմաթիվ հրատարակչություններ
մերժել էին, որից հանած պատմվածքները ոչ մի գրական մրցույթում չէին
հաղթել, մի ամիս անց պատրաստ էր ու գրախանութներում էր: Վաճառվում էր և
լավ: Բլոգերները սկսեցին գրել դրա մասին: Հեռուստատեսությամբ նույն
զարհուրելի պարոնը ելույթ ունեցավ և պնդեց, որ կանանց սազական չէ գիրք
տպելը, որ դա բարոյական ու առաքինի չէ, որ ապականում է ազգի նկարագիրը,
բայց ոչ ոք նրան բանի տեղ չդրեց: Հետո գիրքը թարգմանվեց բազմաթիվ
լեզուներով ու վաճառվեց տարբեր երկրներում: Ինին էդպես էլ որևէ գրական
մրցանակ չստացավ, որովհետև այլևս երբեք չմասնակցեց՝ հասկանալով, որ
ամենակարևոր ժյուրին ընթերցողն է: Տպագրվեցին նաև մնացած մերժված գործերը
ու նաև նորերը, որոնք Ինին անընդհատ գրում էր: Իսկ Տիկը միշտ էնտեղ էր,
կարդում, խորհուրդներ տալիս, հիանում, տխրում, հուզվում, գիշերվա ժամը
հազարին սուրճ սարքում, որ Ինին մի քիչ էլ գրի: Խոսելու թեման երբեք չէր
սպառվում:

Իսկ գիրքը, որն Ինիին հաջողություն բերեց ու որն էդպես համառորեն մերժում
էին բոլոր հրատարակչությունները, կոչվում էր «Աշխարհի սկիզբը» ու այն
մասին էր, թե ինչպես մի ժամանակ աշխարհը դատարկ էր, ծառերը հորիզոնական
էին աճում, արևն էլ մանուշակագույն խորանարդ էր, ու էն ժամանակների միակ
տղամարդ Կայան աշխարհ էր ստեղծում, իսկ միակ կինը՝ Ճեյան, ծխնելույզից
համով ճաշեր էր ուղարկում:

----------

Chilly (04.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Moonwalker (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Արուսյակ (11.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

2–րդ տարբերակ
*Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2*

Աչքերս բացեցի ահավոր հիասթափությամբ: Արթնացա փաստորեն: Մարդ պիտի մեռնելու բախտ էլ ունենա, զոռով չի: Շատ էի տրամադրվել, սխալը դա էր, սպասումները ավելի անտանելի են դարձնում ամեն ինչ, որովհետև դրանք, որպես կանոն, չեն իրականանում: Էլի ամեն ինչ նույնը կլինի, էլի առավոտյան՝ գործի, երեկոյան՝ գործից: Էլի փող չկա, բայց պրոբլեմ՝ ինչքան ուզես: Նոր տարին էլ դեմը: Բան չմնաց, էսօր ամսի քանի՞սն էր, հա, էլ քանիսը պիտի լիներ՝ դեկտեմբերի քսաներկուսը: Առաջարկում եմ էս օրը մտցնել պատմության մեջ որպես ամենամեծ հիասթափության օր: Մայաներ, ձեր մերն էլ ընդեղ: Վախ գլուխս....
Սարսափելի հիասթափված եմ: Մի քանի միլիոն պարտք ունենայիք՝ դուք էլ կհիասթափվեիք, որ կյանքը աներեսի պես շարունակվում ա:
Բայց էրեկ էդքան խմել չարժեր, առաստաղը ինչ-որ անհասանելի հեռու ա թվում: Անկողնուցս մինչև զուգարան՝ հեչի պես մի էրկու կիլոմետր: Մի հատիկ սիգարետ թողած լինեի գոնե: Բերանիս անտանելի համը թարմացնեի, գլխիս մշուշը ցրվեր, առավել պարզորոշ կգիտակցեի, որ ճար չկա, պետք ա ապրել, երկրագնդով մեկ դասալքությունը չստացվեց: Ուֆ...
Լավ է, քանի ձեն չկա, մի էրկու րոպե էլ քնեմ, դա մնաց միակ ձրի հաճույքը...
Բայց էս ինչ տարօրինակ հոտ ա գալիս ինձանից, իմ արև... Ես հո էրեկ քնելուց առաջ լողացա, հը՞ն:  Հա, հաստատ լողացա, էս աշխարհից մաս-մաքուր էի ուզում «ուվալնյատ լինել», Իշխանյան ջան, քո ականջն էլ ընդեղ կանչի: Չստացվեց: Տղավարի պետք ա դիմանալ: Ատամները սեղմել, գոտիները ձգել, ծակ կոշիկներով ձների միջով գնալ գործի, գալ, նայել Անդրեասյանի քարտուղարուհու կլորիկ... կլորիկներին, ու դիմանալ: Բայց էս հոտն արդեն համը հանում ա, հլը սպասի... 
Իմացել են աշխարհի վերջն ա, լողանալու գելի հոտն էլ են փոխել: Վայ բայց քանի հոգի ա էսօր մանթռաժ նստած, հիհիհի: Լիստ էյեմում էսօր նայեք՝ շտապ վաճառում եմ բունկեր: Հաստատ լիքը նման հայտարարություններ կլինեն, կարելի ա էժան առնել մի հատ, մարդ ես, Նոյին էլ ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, տեսա՞ք վերջում ինչ էղավ: Պուճուրիկ, կոկիկ, մոդեռն բունկեր առնես, գցես մի տեղ, իմանաս աշխարհի վերջի դեմ պայքարելու ձև ունես գոնե: 
Բայց մի կողմից, որ նայում ես, լավ ա, որ աշխարհի վերջը չեկավ դեռ: Մի քանի բան կա, որ անպայման պետք ա անել մինչև ոտները ձգելը: Իմ առաջնային կարևորության գործերից են՝ Հայաստանի ամենաթանկ ռեստորանում, էն որ զուգարանը ոսկուց ա, այ դրանից մի քիչ էն կողմ «պատահաբար» բայց լիքը չիշիկ անելը, Տիկոյի մեքենայի ղեկին նստել ու քշել շատ արագ՝ ընթացքում էլ որ, դե երազել՝ երազել ա, Անջելինա Ջոլին ոտներիդ արանքում եռանդուն աշխատի, չնայած լոկալ պայմաններում երևի թե սահմանափակվենք բնիկներով, վերջում Տիկոյի մեքենան ցխել ու նայել նրա դեմքի արտահայտությանը (բա լավ է՞ր որ Սիրիկի հետ նշանվեցիր, անասու՛ն), հետո էլ արդեն հագիստ սրտով կարելի ա կռիվ սարքել մի քանի հաստավզերի հետ, մեկա աշխարհի վերջի տոմսն ունեմ արդեն, առաջին շարքերում կլինեմ գոնե: Այ տենց: Քանի դրանք չեմ արել, դեռ կարելի ա մի կերպ գոյատևել, փաստորեն ես նպատակներ ունեմ, ես դեռ պետք ա հասնեմ իմ նպատակներին: Ինչ աշխարհի վերջ, թարգեք:
Էն ո՞վ ա մտնում սենյակ: Մա՞մ: Իյա, էս ձենս ինչ էղավ: Մա՞... աաաաա՜՜՜...
Էս ո՞վ ա, աստված ջան, մեղա-մեղա: Էրկու մետրանոց գաձիլա: Չլինի՞ աշխարհի վերջը հենց սա ա որ կա: Մոտ չգաս... Մոտ չգաս ասեցի... Վայ սա էս ինչ տեսքի ա... Գոնե վրայիդ բուրդը մաքրեիր, այ մայր գորիլլա: Չկպնե՛ս ինձ: Սա ուղիղ վրաս ա գալիս, հա... Վեր կացանք, փախանք, ախպերո, վե՛ր կացանք դե... Այ մարդ, հլը մի հատ օյին չի, կանգնի տեղդ, էս ես ինչի՞ շարժվել չեմ կարողանում... Հասավ ինձ... Վերջս էկավ, ուրեմն ինձ գորիլլան պետք ա ուտեր, շատ սյուրռեալիստական աշխարհի վերջ ստացվեց... Վերցրեց ինձ... Ես էս ի՜նչ փոքր եմ սրա համեմատությամբ... Կոմպլեքսավորում եք, մադա՛մ... Գրկել սեղմել ա կրծք... դրանց էլի... Էս... Էս էն նույն հոտն ա... Իմ վրայից էկող հոտն ա... Ինքն էլ ա իմ գելով լողացե՞լ...

Ինձ տարավ ինչ-որ տեղ: Դուրս: Չնայած, ոնց հիմա հասկանում եմ, հենց էն սկզբից էլ դրսում էի: Առաստաղն էլ երկինքն էր, դե իմ սենյակի առաստաղի գույնին էր, մի քիչ խումհարի մեջ էի, խառնել եմ, կներեք: Ու հետն էլ ես ծառի վրա էի պառկած իմ համար: Ու էս գորիլլայից ստեղ լիքը կան, սաղ կանաչ ա, ինչ-որ կորած-մոլորած տեղ ա, Աֆրիկային ա նման երևի, չգիտեմ, ես Աֆրիկայում չեմ էղել: Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ՝ ինքնասպան էղեք. ԵՍ ԷԼ ԵՄ ՍՐԱՆՑԻՑ ՄԵԿԸ: Նայեցի ինձ ջրի մեջ: Տոչնի սրանց սֆաթից ունեմ, մենակ թե՝ ավելի փոքր:  Աշխարհ-աշխարհ... Ինձ մի հատ բան ա պետք հիմա... էն ինչ էր անունը... Ածուխ: Մեկ էլ մի հատ քարանձավ գտեք՝ քարայծեր նկարեմ, աչքիս ես նախամարդու նախաթոռն եմ... Նկարեմ, գնամ էն սիրուն էգին քսմսվեմ, չնայած սրանք ինձ դեռ որ մենակ կաթ են տալիս, փոքր եմ երևի էդքան էլի, ինչ իմանամ... Անհամ բան ստացվեց...

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Chilly (04.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), kivera (07.01.2013), Moonwalker (06.01.2013), Quyr Qery (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Արուսյակ (11.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.01.2013), Տրիբուն (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

3–րդ տարբերակ
*Վերջիվերջո*

Աչքերը գորշ էին, ավելի շուտ` կանաչամոխրագույն, պայծառ, ասես` լաքապատ: Գույնն իմն էր, իմ սիրածը: Սակայն սիրելու ու չսիրելու ժամանակ չկար: Դիմացս, չորս թաթի վրա կանգնած արարածը գայլ էր` մորթը փարթամ, ձմեռային: Մազերը, ծայրերին սառած ձյան բյուրեղներից, երփներանգվում էին` ստեպ-ստեպ ծիածանի փոքրագույն շրջանակներ գծագրելով բյուրեղների շուրջը: Նա չէր շարժվում, սակայն համառորեն չէր էլ իջեցնում հայացքը: Մենք ասես դեմ-դիմաց կանգնած քարե արձաններ լինեինք:
Կենդանու փառահեղ շքեղությունը գրավել, հիպնոսել էր ինձ` ներսումս ծնելով անբացատրելի մի զգացում, որի համար ուղեղս անզոր էր անվանում գտնել` սարսա՞փ, հիացմու՞նք, ակնածա՞նք … թե՞ բոլորը միասին: Մի պահ թվաց, թե գայլային կերպարանքի տակ մարդու տեսա, կարծես` քրմի, մարդկային զոհեր պահանջող ծիսակատարության քրմապետի, որ գազանի վիթխարի մորթին քաշել էր գլխին: Գայլի ժանիքները կախվել էին ճակատին ու ստվերում էին ներկված դեմքը:
Հանկարծ ականջներիս մեջ զարմանալիորեն ծանոթ թմբուկներ զարկեցին: Ասես վաղուց, շատ վաղուց ինչ-որ տեղ լսել էի նրանց սթափեցնող տրոփյունը: Լռությունը դարձավ շարժուն, տեսանելի: Գույները զատվեցին` դառնալով մեծ ու փոքր ստվերներ, որ քարե հատակի գոգավորության մեջ վառվող կրակի նարնջագույն բոցերի հետ խաղում էին հարթաքանդակներով զարդարված պատերի վրա: Պատերի զարդարված լինելը, մեղմ ասած, իր բուն իմաստին չէր համապատասխանում. շուրջբոլորը դուրս պրծած աչքերով ու ատամնաշատ հսկայական բերաններով մարդանման արարածների դիմաքանդակներ էին, որոնք, չգիտես ինչու, ինձ ահավոր տխուր թվացին:
Հայացքս սահեց ներքև:
Քուրմը թափահարելով մարդկային փոքրիկ, հավանաբար` մանկական գանգով եզրափակվող զրնգուն գավազանը` քթի տակ անհասկանալի բաներ էր մրմնջում: Հետո կրակի շուրջ նրա խորհրդավոր պտույտներն անսպասելի ընդհատվում էին: Նա կանգ էր առնում, հայացքը բարձրացնում դեպի առաստաղի շրջանաձև բացվածքից կախված աստղերն ու ինչ-որ բան էր լցնում խարույկի վրա:
Տարօրինակ էր, բայց այդ ինչ-որ բանը սպիրտի տտիպ հոտ ուներ և այրում էր կոկորդս: 
Վերջապես գայլը մոտեցավ ինձ, և չորս ամրակուռ ձեռք ետևից աքցանեցին մարմինս:
«Զոհը…»,- փայլատակեց գիտակցությանս մեջ ու հանգավ:
Հասկացա` զոհը ես եմ: Անտրամաբանական էր, բայց մայաներին հիշեցի` իրենց կարծեմ` այսօր ավարտվող օրացույցով ու աշխարհի վերջի դժնդակ կանխագուշակությամբ:
«Իսկապես, այսօր 2012թվականի դեկտեմբերի 21-ն է»:
Նայեցի գայլի անշարժացած աչքերի մեջ ու անխոս ասացի.
- Միևնույն է, բոլորս ենք մեռնելու, ես էլ, դու էլ:
Գազանի ռունգերից բարձրացող կաթնագույն գոլորշին, թե ծուխը ափիոնի մառախուղի նման կախվեց մեր միջև` կոտրելով, իմ պատկերացմամբ, հազարամյակների թշնամանքը:
Կրակը ձգում էր, խանձում էր կոկորդս: Ես պատրաստ էի, ուզում էի զոհաբերվել` հենց այնպես, հանուն ոչ մի բանի:
- Կեր ինձ, առ, լափիր մարմինս: Խմիր արյունս, միայն թե դողս, ծարավս, ծարավս անցնի:
Մարմինս թաց էր, մածուծիկ: Երևի քրտնել էի: Քրտինքս սառն էր ու կարմիր: Պառկած էի երկաթյա մեծ անվի վրա, վերջույթներս գամված էին անվի շրջանակին` աստղաձև ու թպրտացող, գալարվող…
Ու…Կոպերս ետ գնացին: Գայլը չկար: Հնդկացիները չքացել էին: Գլխացավից դուրս թռչող աչքերս հեռախոսի տրոփող էկրանին էին, ականջներս` լիցքավորում պահանջող ծվծվոցին` «երազիս թնբուկների զարկերին»: Ծիծաղեցի: Ծամածռվելու պես բան ստացվեց: 
«Ժամը 3-ն անց է 46 րոպե: Քնել եմ…14 ժամ: Ինչպե՞ս… Արդեն, փաստորեն, դեկտեմբերի 22-ն է: Բաց եմ թողել աշխարհի հերթական վերջը»:
Գնացի դեպի պատուհանի լույսը: Դրսում ցեխոտ, չսառչող ձյուն էր: Դիմացի շենքի պատը ծածկող լուսավորված, լայնարձակ պաստառի վրայից ինձ էր նայում մի ահռելի գայլ` կանաչամոխրագույն, փայլուն հայացքով: «Vodka ZIMA» գովազդում էր հայցքն աչքերիս մեջ մխրճած գազանը: 
- Խմիր,- հնչում էր գլխիս ցավոտ դատարկության մեջ:
- Երեկվա աշխարհը երեկ էլ ավարտվեց, այսօր` այսօրվա աշխարհի սկիզբն է: Ապրիր վերջավոր քո կյանքը այսօրը` անսկիզբ ու անվերջ հավերժության մեջ,- շարունակեց մայաների գերագույն քուրմը: 
Դանդաղ ու անսփոփ հիասթափությամբ քայլեցի դեպի այսօրվա իրականությունը` դեպի բազմոցը, դեպի հեռախոսիս կողքին ինձ սպասող «ZIMA»-ի կիսադատարկ շիշը, դեպի շշի բազմանիստ ապակու վրա դաջված փառահեղ ու տեղավրեպ գայլի անդիմադրելի հայացքը, դեպի երեկվա աշխարհի վերջն ու այսօրվա սկիզբը, որոնք, միևնույն է, միասին էին կիսադատարկ կամ կիսալիքը շշի հատակում:

----------

Alphaone (04.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

4–րդ տարբերակ
*Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը*

Ի՞նչն էր ինձ խանգարում գնալ Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ: Ես գիտեի դրա տեղն ու քանիցս եղել էի այնտեղ: 
Դա մի տեղ էր, որտեղ իմ լրջությունն ինձնից օտարվելով` վերածվում էր պատումի:
Մի տեղ, որտեղ ծղոտից խրճիթ կար ու քաղցրեղեն լուսամուտ: 
Տեղ, որտեղ անտառը վազում էր,  օդը` համեղ էր, քարը` փափուկ: 
Այնտեղ ժայռից կաթ ու մեղր չի բխում, որովհետև ես կաթ չեմ սիրում: Փոխարենը շոկոլադի գետեր կան, որոնք հոսում են խրճիթի կողքով: 
Ես քանիցս եղել եմ Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում ու գիտեմ դրա տեղը: Դա մի տեղ է, որտեղ իմ լրջությունն ինձնից օտարվելով` վերածվում է Արահետի:
Տեղ, որտեղ կարող է հայտնվել յուրաքանչյուրը, եթե հրաժարվի սահմանումից, որ ժամանակը գծային է, իսկ սեփական անձի ընկալումն այլոց աչքերում`  մտացածին:
Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում խրճիթը կարող է դառնալ պալատ ու դու` արքայադուստր: Քեզ կշրջապատեն փոքր ժամանակ կարդացածդ հեքիաթի հերոսներն, իսկ դու` նուրբ ժանյակներով եզերված կերպասե փքուն զգեստի մեջ կսավառնես օդերում ու կհասնես ամպերին: 
-Ո՞ւր ես տանում ինձ, ամպի՜կ,- հնարավոր է հարցնես դու: 
-Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ,- հաստատ կպատասխանի նա` չկասկածելով, որ ինքը հենց Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում է:

***
Շատ հեշտ է լինել Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում, կրծել քաղցրեղեն  լուսամուտն ու խմել շոկոլադե գետից: Այնտեղ ինձ սպասում են իմ հեքիաթի հերոսները: Հեքիաթների, որոնք կարդացել եմ փոքր ժամանակ, բայց հիմա ոչինչ չեմ հիշում: Դրանք բոլորը ես կորցրի, երբ պատահմամբ դուրս թռա Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետից:
Պատահարը պատահական չէր բնավ: Այն նույնիսկ չափազանց էլ օրինաչափ էր:
Բոլորն էլ առնվազն մի անգամ եղել են Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում, սակայն կորցրել են դրա մասին հիշողությունն ու դրա մասին խոսում են որպես հեքիաթի: Այդ մասին գրված բազմաթիվ հորինվածքներ կան, որոնք որակված են որպես հեքիաթներ  ու հենց եզրաբառն ինքը` մարդու գիտակցությանը հասցնում է երևույթի չգոյության մասին վիճահարույց տեղեկույթ:
Ո՞վ կարող է ասել, թե ինչ է հեքիաթը: 
«Հեքիաթը հորինվածք է, որն իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի,- ասել են ինձ փոքր ժամանակ,- դա պատմություն է այն մասին, որն իրականում գոյություն չունի»: 
Երբեք էլ չեմ հավատացել հեքիաթի ընկալման տարածված սահմանմանն ու հենց այդ սահմանումը որակել եմ որպես հեքիաթ: 
Հեքիաթն ու իրականության սահմանված ընկալումը միևնույն աստառի տարբեր երեսներ են: Քանզի աշխարհը մարդուն անմիջական չի տրվում: Աշխարհի ու մարդու միջև ընկած է մեկնաբանությունը: Իրականությունը, այո՛, աշխարհի մի մեկնաբանություն է: Այդպիսի մի մեկնաբանություն է նաև  հեքիաթը:

***
Հնարավոր է, որ այս պահին ինչ-որ տեղ մարդ է մեռնում: Հնարավոր է, որ նա մեռավ արդեն, երբ գրեցի նրա հնարավոր մահվան մասին կասկածներս: Մահվան թափորը դիակին կուղեկցի դեպի գերեզման: Մարդիկ կնայեն դագաղի մեջ պառկած չմարդուն ու մտքի մեջ կժպտան:«Խաղից դուրս թռավ»,- կմտածի դագաղի հետևից գնացող մի մարդ` բնավ չմտահոգվելով, որ շատ շուտով, ավելի շուտով, քան կարծում էր, ինքը ևս կպառկի նույնանման մեկ այլ դագաղի մեջ:
Հնարավոր է, որ այս պահին ինչ-որ մի տեղ մարդ է ծնվում: Նույնքան հնարավոր է, որ նա ծնվեց արդեն, երբ  գրեցի նրա հնարավոր ծնունդի մասին կասկածներս: Մայրը սիրագորով կնայի մանկիկին ու կգգվի նորածնի փոքրիկ թաթիկները: Մարդկային նույնպիսի մի բազմություն նրանց կուղեկցի տուն:  «Ես էլ եմ ուզում երեխա ունենալ»,- կմտմտա բազմության աղջիկ-կանանցից մեկը:  
Միևնույն ժամանակ մեր հարևաններից ինչ-որ մեկը հնարավոր է մյուսի հետ նստած սուրճ է խմում ու քննարկում այդ երկու դեպքերի համադրությունը: Հնարավոր է, որ նրանք այդ մասին չեն էլ քննարկում, ինչպես նաև, որ դեռևս սուրճ չեն խմում կամ էլ, պարզապես, իրենց տանն են:

***
Ժամանակի ընկալման սեփական մեկնաբանությունը մի մարդու մոտ առաջացրել էր գծայնության զգացողություն  և համաձայն այդ մեկնաբանության` մարդ մի օր ծնվում և մի օր էլ մեռնում է: Դրանց արանքում ինչ ասես կարող էր լինել: 
Մեկ ուրիշ մարդ երկար մտածելուց հետո որոշեց, որ ժամանակն այնքան էլ գծային չէ, քանի որ գծայնության մոդելը չէր տալիս բացատրությունն այն պատահարի, թե ինչպես  մարդը կարող է հայտնվել Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում: 
«Ժամանակը դիսկրետ է»,- մտածեց նա ու մեռավ: Մինչ այդ արդեն մեռել էր ժամանակին գծային որակներ տվող մարդը:

***
Մեր հարևանի աղջիկը չի սիրում ամուսնու հետ քնել: Ինքը սիրում է ուրիշ երիտասարդի: Այդ երիտասարդը սիրում է նրա ընկերուհուն,  ընկերուհին` ինձ:
Այդ պահին տեսա օրգազմից աղճատված նրա դեմքը, երբ տքնում էր վրաս: Ես կիսաանտարբեր պառկած էի:
Իմ միտքը թևածում էր Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում: Ես գիտեի դրա տեղն ու քանիցս եղել էի այնտեղ:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

5–րդ տարբերակ
*Սոմնիում*


Ով ձեռքին զենք չուներ, քար դարձած բռունցքն էր բարձրացրել, ու ես հասկացա՝ սա վերջն է: Մահը չէր իմ վախը, այլ տանջանքը: Վախենում էի ցավից ու խոշտանգումից: Ի՞նչ օրն էին գցելու՝ մինչև հոգիս ավանդեի: Դեմքս արդեն ջարդուխուրդ էին արել, բայց դրանով չէին հանգստանալու:

«Էլդան հասցրե՞ց երջանիկ լինել»,- մտածեցի հանկարծ: 
Լավ ժամանակ էի գտել սենտիմենտների համար...

- Վառե՜նք սրան...

Այ սա արդեն չեղավ: Սա արդեն տղամարդկություն չէր:

Ամենասարսափելի մահը, որ կարող էի պատկերացնել: Ողջակիզում: Իսկ եթե իսկապես խարույկի տայի՞ն: Ինչքա՞ն կտևեր մահանալս:

«Հանիր կոստյումդ, հանիր, հանիր»,- սկսեցի տենդագին կրկնել մտքում՝ մանտրայի նման, բայց ձեռքերս չէին շարժվում:

Ի՞նչ էր կատարվում, արդեն սատկացնո՞ւմ էին: Իրականության պատկերները խառնվեցին: Երևի այդպես է լինում վերջին պահերին: Դեռ արթուն միտքս ինձ տարավ հետ՝ այնտեղ, ուր ամեն ինչ սկսվեց: Սոմնիում աշխարհի սկիզբ: Աշխարհ, որը ես էի ստեղծել, ու որն ինձ մի օր մահվան դուռն էր հասցնելու:

...

Ինձ նման հարուստ մեկը պիտի բարեգործությամբ զբաղվեր, հասարակության մեջ ակտիվ անդամ դառնար, լիներ բոլոր մեծ միջոցառումների պատվավոր հյուրը, ազգի պարծանքը: Լրագրողներն ու հրատարակիչները պիտի կոտրեին նրա դռները՝ հարցազրույցներ վարելու ու կենսագրականներ գրելու աղերսներով:

Բայց դա իմ ուղին չէր: Ինձ դրսի աղմուկն ու ճանաչումը չէր հուզում: Ես ապրում էի երազանքով: Ստեղծել իմ փոքր աշխարհը, որտեղ կյանքը կատարյալ է ու ամեն ինչ իրագործելի: Որտեղ հարաբերություններն իդեալական են. չկան պարտավորություններ, կոնֆլիկտներ ու չարություն: Աշխարհ, որի բնակիչներն ընտրված են: Աշխարհ, որի տերը ես եմ:

Երբ ծնողներս հասկացան, որ անպետք փիլիսոփա եմ՝ գործնական կյանքից հեռու, ի վերջո ձեռ քաշեցին ինձնից: «Ապրիր ոնց կուզես»:

Ընտանեկան գործն անցավ եղբորս, իսկ ինձ՝ իմ բաժին կարողությունը և դրանով իսկ այն ուզածիս պես վատնելու թույլտվությունը: Իմ միլիարդները հերիք էին անգամ թոռներիս, եթե ոչ մեկս էլ երբևէ չաշխատեինք: Բայց ինձ սերունդ տալու գաղափարն ամենևին չէր հետաքրքրում. ուրեմն միայն ես էի, իմ չոր գլուխն ու հսկայական կարողությունը:

Գնացի Մալդիվներ՝ դրախտ երկրի վրա: Կղզիներից մեկում գնեցի մի լայնածավալ տիրույթ, որտեղ էլ պիտի սկզբնավորեի իմ աշխարհն ու կոչեի այն «Սոմնիում»՝ երազանք: Իսկ ինքս այսուհետև Անրին էի լինելու:

Արտաքինս փոխվեց: Ճակատս ծածկող թավ գանգուրները կարճ խուզվեցին: Վտիտ, անձև մարմինս անճանաչելիորեն կոփվեց՝ իր գործը լավ իմացող մարզիչի օգնությամբ, որին թերևս արժեր վերացնել վերջում. չափազանց շատ բան գիտեր իմ մասին:

Հիմա հայելու միջից ինձ էր նայում արևից թխացած ու կոպտացած դեմքով, քաչալ ու մկանոտ մի տղամարդ, որն ուներ իր ոճը՝ տնից դուրս միշտ ամառային կոստյումներով էր և երբևէ չէր կրում ավելի թեթև հագուստ: Դա էր Անրին՝ դրսի աշխարհի համար ստեղծած կերպարը, որով կյանքն ավելի հեշտ էր թվում:  Իմ գլխում տարբեր մութ ու տարօրինակ երևույթներ էին կատարվում, որոնք բացատրել ես անկարող էի, ու միայն այն գիտեի, որ ինչ-որ պատճառով Անրին ինձ շատ պետք էր: Գուցե ավելի պաշտպանվա՞ծ էի զգում, ավելի ապահո՞վ...

Միայն իմ շքեղ առանձնատանը ես այն էի, ինչ կայի իրականում: Այնտեղ՝ տիեզերքից կտրված, ես արարում էի իմ Սոմնիում աշխարհը, լցնում այն իմ հետաքրքրություններով, ցանկություններով ու միայն ինձ պատկանող կյանքով: Եվ գխավորը, փորձում էի գտնել այդ աշխարհի մյուս բնակիչներին:

Համոզված էի, որ երջանիկ հարաբերությունների գրավականը դրանց կարճատևությունն է: Եվ ես հաստատ գիտեի՝ իմ աշխարհում մշտական բնակիչներ չեն լինելու, բայց լինելու են պարբերաբար փոխվող հետաքրքիր մարդիկ, որոնց ես ինքս եմ հատուկ ընտրելու: 

Իմ տիրույթը բավական էր մի ամբողջ զորք պահելու համար, բայց որոշել էի, որ այնտեղ միայն վեցն են բնակվելու՝ ես և հինգ կին: Կանայք, որոնք կուզենային որոշ ժամանակ ապրել այնպիսի կյանքով, որի մասին մինչ այդ միայն երազում էին:

Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ էր ընդամենը գրանցվել հատուկ կանանց համար ստեղծված իմ կայքում, որտեղ մարդիկ մտնում ու իրենց երազանքների մասին էին պատմում: Լինել բոլոր մայրցամաքներում, թողարկել ձայնասկավառակ, մասնակցել իսպանական *La Tomatina*-ին, ծննդյան օրը նշել ստորջրյա ռեստորանում, զրուցել Դալայ Լամայի հետ, նկարահանվել ֆիլմում, սեփական անունով օծանելիք ստեղծել. ինչ ցանկություններ ասես որ չկային այդ գրառումներում... Ես ընտրում էի ինձ համար ամենագրավիչ շարադրանքներն ու նամակ գրում դրանց հեղինակին. «Իսկ կուզենայի՞ր, որ այդ երազանքներն իսկապես իրականություն դառնային»:

Իմ փողերով հնարավոր էր շատ բան անել. ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ չօգնեի ուրիշներին: Իհարկե մի կարևոր պայմանով: Այդ ամենն իրականացնելու էինք միասին: Որոշ ժամանակով կտրվելու էին իրենց սովորական կյանքից ու գային իմ աշխարհ: Ուզում էի շրջապատված լինել կանանցով, ապրել նրանց հետ, տալ այն ամենն, ինչ կարող էի:

Իրականում դժվար էր գտնել այնպիսի կանանց, ովքեր պատրաստ լինեին դրան, և ամենակարևորը՝ ում ես ինքս պատրաստ լինեի ներս թողնելու Սոմնիում: Ինն ամիս ես որոնում էի, ընտրում, հաղորդակցվում, մտերմանում: Ինն ամիս անց իմ աշխարհում նոր սկիզբ էր ծնվում՝ հինգ կանանցով: Մենք ապրում էինք միասին ուղիղ երեք ամիս՝ հերթով կյանքի կոչելով բոլորի ցանկությունները: Այդ ընթացքում նրանք պարտավոր էին կտրել իրենց մնացած բոլոր կապերը՝ լիներ ընտանիք, թե ընկերներ: Միայն իմ աշխարհին էին պատկանելու: Իսկ դրանից հետո երբևէ կապ չէին որոնելու ինձ հետ և ոչ ոքի հետ չէին կիսվելու այստեղ կատարվածի մասին: Դա օրենք էր՝ մեծ տառերով: 

Արդեն երրորդ տարին էր գլորվում, ու կյանքը հոյակապ էր: Սոմնիումը հասցրել էր տասնհինգ կանանց ճանաչել, և ինչեր ասես, որ չէին կատարվել նրա սահմաններում: Ամենահաճելին շրջագայություններն էին, իսկ երբ տանն էինք, ապրում էինք խաղաղ ընտանիքի նման: Հետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ եթե որևէ մեկը թաքուն նայեր պատուհանիցս ներս, կարծում եմ, միայն Սոմնիումի կանանց կտեսներ, իսկ Անրին կմնար աննկատ. գոյություն ունե՞ր նա ընդհանրապես:

Տասներեք շաբաթների ընթացքում մենք հասցնում էինք մտերմանալ և սիրել իրար: Եվ ես հավատում էի, որ դա իսկական սեր էր: Բաժանվում էինք հոյակապ հուշերով, առանց պարտք ու պահանջի և միմյանց մասին միայն լավագույնը մտաբերելու համոզվածությամբ: Մի՞թե դա չէր իդեալական կյանքը:

Ամեն ինչ հրաշալի էր և այդպես էլ կշարունակվեր, եթե ես ավելի մանրակրկիտ լինեի իմ աշխարհի բնակիչներին ընտրելիս:

Էլդան...  Նա միայն մի երազանք ուներ` լինել երջանիկ: Իրականում բոլորն էլ այդ  էին ուզում, բայց քանի դեռ ուրիշներն ունեին դրան հասնելու որոշված ուղիներ ու հստակ երազանքներ, Էլդան լրիվ մոլորված էր: Ու դա ինձ ձգեց: Ես պիտի գծեի նրա ճանապարհը, որոշեի, թե ինչը կարող էր երջանկացնել այդ կնոջը, փորձեի կյանքի կոչել այդ ամենը և հաջողության դեպքում ինքս իմ աչքում հերոսանայի: 

Մատին զարդարանք կրող կանանց դեպքում ես սովորաբար շատ զգույշ էի և մինչև լավ չտնտղեի վտանգի հնարավոր աղբյուրները, մոտ չէի թողնում նրանց: Բայց Էլդայի քաղցր մոլորվածությունն ու արդեն աչքիս առաջ կայծկլտացող հերոսի շքանշանն ինձ այնքան գերեցին, որ միակ նպատակս դարձավ նրան համոզել ու բերել իմ աշխարհ, իսկ զգուշավորության մասին լրիվ մոռացա: Ափսոս:

...

Եվ ահա կանգնած էի այդ կիսախարխուլ մառանում՝ շրջապատված գազազած տղամարդկանց ոհմակով, որոնց գլխավորությամբ սիրելի ամուսինն էր՝ հավանաբար հանցավոր մի դեմք: Մռութս լավ ջարդել էին, լեզուս միաձուլվել էր ատամներիս հետ, ու արդեն մի բառ անգամ արտասանել չէի կարող:

Իսկ ես կարծում էի, թե Մալդիվներն իրական աշխարհից կտրված էին ու անհասանելի: Նաև կարծում էի, թե Սոմնիումի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտեր... Կանանց վստահող տխմար արարած: 

Այդ մտքի հետ վերադարձա իրականություն ու հասկացա, որ դեռ կենդանի եմ:

- Հըն, շեֆ, ի՞նչ անենք:

Մինչ նրանք կորոշեին, ես սկսեցի հանվել: Ստացվեց, այս անգամ ձեռքերս աշխատեցին:  

Տղամարդիկ շփոթվեցին:

- Ինչ է անում էս անասունը...

Ոչինչ, ընդամենն օգտագործում էի կաշիս փրկելու վերջին հնարավորությունը: Թե փրկող ունեի այդ պահին, Սոմնիումը չէր, ոչ էլ հարստությունս. մարմինս էր անհագուստ:

Մերկացա: Անրին այլևս չկար: Հիմա ես էի միայն, ճիշտ է, ահագին մկանոտած ու քաչալացած, բայց դեռևս կին: Եվ իրականում երբեք էլ տղամարդ չդարձած:

Մի՞թե ի վերջո կրակի էին տալու վայրենության անսովոր իմ մարմինը: Անրիին կորցնելով՝ լրիվ անպաշտպան դարձա, ու վախն ուժեղացավ:

- Գրողի տարած քա՜ծ...

Օհո, նկատեցին: 

«Շեֆ» կոչվածը մոտ եկավ՝ չռած աչքերը դուրս թափելով վրաս: Ատրճանակը դրեց ճակատիս:

- Կսատկացնեմ հենց հիմա:

Բայց ինչո՞ւ: Կենդանի մնացած բերան թե ունենայի, կհարցնեի ես: Հո չէի խլում քո չունեցած շքանշանները, ընդամենն իմն էի ստեղծում` այն էլ հարազատիդ երջանկացնելու շնորհիվ: 

Շուտով Էլդան վերադառնալու էր իր սովորական աշխարհը՝ կյանքից գոհ ու երջանիկ, ես էլ ինձ մի քիչ հերոս կզգայի, վատ կլինե՞ր: Պիտի անպայման հարամ անեին վերջում...

Սառը մետաղը սեղմում էր ճակատս: Լավ բան չստացվեց... Երազանքի աշխարհը գլխիս փորձանք դարձավ: 
Էլ ոչ մի նոր սկիզբ Սոմնիումում, վերջացավ սրանով, որոշեցի ես այդ պահին: Եթե իհարկե սա չլիներ իմ մահը, ու ես դեռ որոշումներ իրականացնելու հնարավորություն ունենայի... 

- Կսատկացնե՜մ...

Նորից գոռաց շեֆը՝ բերանի փրփուրը վրաս ցփնելով: Բայց հենց այդ պահին զգացի, որ սատկացնողը չի: Արդեն այն կատաղությունը չկար աչքերում. ինքնասիրությունը մխիթարվել էր՝ հակառակորդ տղամարդ չգտնելով: Էլ իրեն այդքան խաբված ու նվաստացած չէր զգում: Դա նկատելով՝ սիրտ առա:

- Դուրս եկեք բոլորդ,- կարգադրեց:

Մենակ մնացինք մառանում:

- Հիմա դու ինձ մեկ առ մեկ կպատմես, թե ինչ է էստեղ կատարվում: Թե չէ գլուխդ կցխեմ:

Այդքան հեշտ լիներ խոսելը, վաղուց կպատմեի. ջարդած ծնոտս չէր աշխատում: Բայց շեֆը սպասում էր: Ես իրեն նայեցի, ինքը՝ ինձ: Մի րոպե, մատս տնկեցի ես: Գետնին ընկած պիջակիս գրպանից գրիչ հանեցի, քիչ առաջ կյանքս փրկած ներքնազգեստը փռեցի գետնին ու կռանալով վրան՝ գրեցի. «Հեչ, լողալ էինք սովորում. ջուրն այստեղ հոյակապ է»: Եվ այն երկու ձեռքով բռնած՝ տնկեցի շեֆի դեմքի առաջ: Ծանր բռունցքը թափով իջավ այտիս...

...

Ուշքի եկա... Ինչն արդեն իսկ լավ լուր էր: 
Գլուխս ցավից պայթում էր, բայց այնտեղ դեռ մի հին միտք էր պտտվում՝ երևի միակ կենդանի մնացածը:
«Էլդան հասցրե՞ց երջանիկ լինել»:
Փորձեցի շուրջս նայել: Ծովափին էի: Փոքրամարմին մի ծերուկ կռացել էր վրաս.

- Պարոն Անրի, պարոն Անրի...

Հավանաբար ծանոթ էինք: Ձկան տաղավարի տե՞րն էր:

Հագիս ոչինչ չկար, բայց ես դեռ պարոն Անրին էի: Փուչ աշխարհ...
Ու ես հասկացա՝ նորը ստեղծելու ժամանակն է:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2013), Ingrid (05.01.2013), kivera (07.01.2013), Sagittarius (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Արուսյակ (11.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

6–րդ տարբերակ
*Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2*

Չեմ հիշում`որտեղ էին կոտրվում ակնկալիքները, երբ մարդիկ շարունակում էին արարել…. Ակնհայտ էր, որ ձյունը եկավ, որովհետև ամպերը փշուր-փշուր եղան ու պսպղալով լուծվեցին տանիքների  վրա: Հեռավորությունից  բացվող դաշտում հավերը կոտրում էին իրենց ածած ձվերը…  Աքլորի պես սուլելով`ես անտարբեր էի բոլոր սկիզբներին, դրանք, դրանք բոլորն էլ ինձ ջարդուփշուր անող արվեստ  են…

Հետո ես ու Սարգսյանը կանգնեցինք միջանցքում:
-Խոսիր,-ասաց:
-Տրական հոլովը, դա այն առարկան կամ իրն է…
-Այո, այո, շարունակիր:
-Դա…
-Քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ:
-Չեմ շարունակում,-ասացի ու դուրս եկա:

Հետո վազեցի մորս հետքերով: Նա ծաղիկներ  է գնում: Սիրում է, դրա համար էլ գնում է, կամ էլ գնում է, որովհետև դրանք կան: Մկրատով այնքան է կտրում եզրերից, մինչև իր ծաղկամանին հարմար են դառնում, հետո կանաչ ցողունները դեն է նետում: Ես ամաչում եմ…
 Հետո անձրև`ուրեմն`թաց էր: Պատուհանից միշտ էլ կարելի է տեսնել նրան, որովհետև երբ երկինքները օրորվում են, ու, ինչ-որ բան ջարդվելով, վերևից հասնում է այստեղ: Երեխան ամեն անգամ ձեռքերը պարզում է անձրևի ու ձյան համար… անհեթեթորեն աշնանը, հասկանո՞ւմ կամ պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, նա ամեն անգամ աշնանը հավաքում է տերևները, բարձրանում ճյուղերի վրա ու սոսնձել է փորձում  դեպի ետ: Ամրացնում է`ինչով պատահի: Ասում են`ոչ ոք չի հասկանում նրան…
Հետո, մի օր նրան հարցրին`ի՞նչ ես անում, պատասխանեց, որ, հավանաբար, հարցնողը  ուզում էր հարցնել`ինչի՞ ես անում, ու սխալվեց գուցե: Հարցնողը մեծ էր, ինքը`երեխա, ու որովհետև ինքը փոքր էր, հարցնողը `ծեր, հարցնողը հեռացավ բարկացած:

Հիմա ահա  ես և մեր տան առաստաղը, որից սկսվում է կախվել ջահը, ու որը, եթե ընկնի, պետք է փոխարինել ուրիշով:
-Հասկանո՞ւմ ես, ես չեմ հասկանում`ինչպես կարող եմ նոր տաբատ գնել, երբ այդքան սիրում եմ այս մեկը: Ես կապվում եմ սկզբին: Հասկանո՞ւմ ես, միթե՞ չես տեսնում, որ չեմ կարող բոլոր տողերս գրել այս գրիչով, ու հետո դրա նման մեկին փողոցում ընկած տեսնելով`պարզապես անցնել:
-Այն ամենը, ինչ անեզր է ու անկախ, տարածության մեջ գծված ուղիղ  է ընդամենը՝ հարթության մեջ առանց կետերի՝ լայն ու ընդարձակ տարածություն: Այդ ուղիղ անկախ է...
-ինչո՞ւ:
-Որովհետև չի արարվել հատուկենտ տեղից, պարզապես ձգվել է ու երկարել, որքան որ սուլել է նկարողը:
-Ինչո՞ւ:
-Որովհետև չի արարվել հավերժության համար…
-Ինչո՞ւ:
-Որովհետև անսկիզբ է ու նրան կարելի է շարունակել թե՛ աջ ծայրից, թե՛ ձախից, իսկ ես կամ դու, հասկանում ես, մենք այդպիսին չենք:
-Ինչո՞ւ:
-Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ, ինձ մի հարցրու, ես չգիտեմ` որտեղից են գալիս այս զգացմունքները,- պատասխանեց ուսուցչուհին:
-Ես չէի կարող բացատրել տրական հոլովի գաղտնիքները, որովհետև դրսում կանգնած մեքենայի վրա փոշի էր նստել: Հետո ինչ -որ մեկն անցել էր ու փոշու շերտի մեջ մատով ապակու վրա գրել էր՝ լվացեք: Ես չկարողացա շարունակել, որովհետև վերադարձա այն կետին, երբ ինքս էի դա անում: Հիշողություններն ինձ ցրում են բաց թողնված տարածության կետերի մեջ, ես կարողանում եմ տեսնել ծառերից ընկնող տերևների սկիզբը ու ես երբեք չեմ շփոթում դրանք: Ինձ հայտնի են ձյան և անձրևի արարումը, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում գտնել հիմա-ից դեպի ետ ընկնող տարածությանը, որտեղ ձևավորվեց իմ աշխարհը:
-Որովհետև քեզ հեռավորություն է պետք, որը բացվում է ճյուղի ու գետնի արանքում, ասֆալտի, անձրևի ու ձյան: Հեռավորություն մինչև երկիր:
-Բայց ես  այդ բացատների մեջ վախենում եմ հուսահատությունից ու հուսախաբություններից, որոնցից խուսափել չեմ կարող:
-Առանց դրանց չեր կարող արարվել քո աշխարհը: Ի վերջո, մարդիկ վերադառնում են սկզբին, երբ ուզում են ինչ որ բան փոխել: 
-Ես տատանվում եմ սարսափելի, գուցե նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ եղածը, չեմ ուզում լինել որևէ մեկի շարուանակությունը: Ես թունել մտնելուց առաջ `սկզբին նայելով եմ մտածում վերջի մասին, երբ մութ է լինում ու դրսում սև է, մտածում եմ, որ թունելի վերջոևմ պիտի լույս լինի, այդ հենց սկիզբն է մեղավոր, որ ես սկսում եմ մտածել իրենից հետո եկող իրեի մասին…
-Սարգսյանը լուռ ժպտաց իր փոքրիկ աշակերտին, մտածեց, որ անհրաժեշտ է հանդիպել նրա մոր հետ, ու խնդրել, որ երեխայի դիմաց այլևս չկտրի ծաղիկների ծայրերը, որովհետև նա դրանք իր հետ դպրոց է բերում ու դասաժամերի ընթացքում երկար ուսումասիրում է, հետո երբ ընկերները հարցնում են `ի՞նչ ես անում, ասում է, որ ծաղիկի աշխարհի սկիզբն  է հասկանալ փորձում, և որ չխանգարեն իրեն:
 Ուոսուցչուհին ժպտում է ամեն անգամ, հետաձգում տրական հոլովի մասին բոլոր հարձուփորձերը, ու միայն երկար ժպտում իր աշակերտին:

-Նա այնքան շատ է փորձում ճանաչել իրերը, զգացմունքները, սեփական աշխարհայացքի, աշխարհի կառուցումը, նույնիսկ մի անգամ տետրի մեջ միջատ էր ճզմվել, հետաքրքիր կերպով հենց միջակետի վերևում`դառնալով վերջակետ: Երեխան շատ էր բարկացել, երբ իր մտքերը ավարտել էին փորձել  (միջատը)  ու օրեր շարունակ ջնջել էր փորձում միջատի աննշան հետքը:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013), Արուսյակ (11.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

7–րդ տարբերակ
*ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-3*

-Ադամ,Ադամ....որտեղ ե՞ս,դուրս արի։ Ինչքան կարելի է ինձ զայրացնել։ Ադամ , ես առաջվա նման 
երիտասարդ  չեմ, մեծացել եմ...ինձ հուզվել չի կարելի։ 
Ադամը թաքնվել էր գետակի եղեգների մեջ ու ձայն չէր հանում
-Թող փնտրի ինչքան ուզում է,դուրս չեմ գալու....ինձ ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ էր խոստացել,բայց էլի նույն է-,Ադամը նողկանքով շուրջ բոլորը նայեց,-անգամ այս գորտը իր կանաչ մարմնով ու չռված աչքերով նույնն է...Տեր Աստված ես նույնիսկ գույնի անունը գիտեմ, կենդանու անունը...գիտեմ որ աչքերը աչքեր են կոչվելու... պարզ երևում է ,որ ծերուկը իրեն նեղություն չի տվել,ու երևակայությունը չի շարժել ....Տեր Աստված....
-Ինձ ես կանչում որդյա՞կս,-ափից լսվեց Արարիչի ձայնը,-դուրս արի ու մի զայրացրու ինձ Ադամ։ Գիտես որ լինելու է այնպես ինչպես ես եմ ուզում։
,,Բռնակալ,-մտածեց Ադամը.գոնե իմ կարծիքն էլ հարցնեիր մինչև այս ամենը ստեղծելը։
 Ադամը դժկամորեն դուրս եկավ եղեգների միջից ու քայլեց դեպի արարիչը։
-Դու քեզ լավ չես պահում Ադամ ու ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչու՞։
-Լիլիթին եմ ուզում,հմայիչ ու կրակոտ Լիլիթին։ Իսկ դու մի օրից իմ կողոսկրից ստեղծելու ես մեկին,ով հիմա իմ կյանքն է ուտելու,իսկ հետագայում ՝ բոլոր տղամարդկանց կյանքը...ուզում եմ թեթև ապրել,հանգիստ...առանց խնդիրների։
,,ապագա անշնորհակալ, ես իմ գլխին խնդիրներ եմ ստեղծում-տխրությամբ մտածեց արարիչը,-ինչքան  ուզում ես լավը,կատարյալը ստեղծել միանգամից դառնում են եսամոլ,,
-Երեխա հո չես..ինչ ես անընդհատ ուզում –ուզում-ուզում,-ահա պետք է մտածել երեխայի մասին , գաղափարը դուր եկավ Արարիչին,- ես  ժամանակ չունեմ ընկնել քո կապրիզների ետևից....կարևոր գործեր ունեմ պետք է ստեղծեմ կենդանիներին,բույսերն են կիսատ մնացել ու էլի բաներ։ Իսկ դու միայն քո մասին ես մտածում...լավ դեռ վայելի քո մենակությունը մինչև կգամ...
 -Անուղղղելի է մարդ արարածն ու անշնորհակալ։ Մյուս անգամ այլ բան ստեղծելու մասին կմտածեմ ինչքան էլ  ալարեմ,-միտքը դուր եկավ Արարիչին ու նա առույգ քայլերով անէացավ օդի մեջ։
 Գնա՞ց,թե այստեղ է,-Ադամը սկսեց շուրջ բոլորը նայել,- դե արի ու որոշի այստեղ է, այստեղ չէ։ Հենց  ստեղծման առաջին օրվանից իր կարծիք է պարտադրում...ու ոչ մի ազատություն,-դժգոհ մտածեց Ադամը,-աաաաաա...պետք է մտածել ազատության մասին՝ խոսքի,անձի,ազատ ապրելու ,անգամ հավատքի,,։ Միտքը դուր եկավ Ադամին՝ հիասքանչ վրեժի գաղափար։ 
-Ես ամեն ինչ կատարյալ եմ ուզում լինի ,իսկ դու մտածում ես վրեժի մասին որդյակ իմ։
-Հերիք է իմ մտքերի մեջ մտնես։ Դու անընդհատ ինձ ճնշում ես քո ցանկություններով։ Դու չես ուզում հաշվի առնել իմ կարծիքը, ես այլ սկիզբ եմ ուզում։
 -Կլինի այն ինչ եղել է ու մի բողոքի,- զայրացավ Արարիչը։
-Դու բռնակալ ես  ու ես հոգնել եմ։ Գնում եմ քնելու,- Ադամը նեղացած պառկեց  դրախտի միակ խնձորենու տակ ու աչքերը փակեց։
-Ադամ արթնացի...Ադաաաաամ....
 Ադամը աչքերը բացեց ։ Դիմացը նստած էր հմայիչ Եվան ու խորամանկ հայացքով նայում էր Ադամին։
-Ինչպե՞ս ես Ադամ,- երգեցիկ ձայնով հարցրեց Եվան։
-Լավ,- բայց առանց քեզ ավելի լավ կլինեի ,,մտածեց Ադամը։
-Մի բողոքի, առանց ինձ նույնիսկ կես ժամ չէիր ապրի։
-Ի՞նչ,-վախեցավ Ադամը,-դու էլ ես մտքեր կարդում։
-Քո հետ ինչ որ բան այն չի Ադամ, Ինչ մտքերի մասին է խոսքը,-զարմացավ  Եվան.-երևի սոված ես...Խնձոր կուտե՞ս։
Ադամը նայեց Եվային,խնձորին,նայեց կապույտ անամպ երկնքին (Արարիչը դեռ ամպերը չէր ստեղծել), նորից նայեց Եվային ու ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի խնձորը.,,այսքան շու՞տ,,։
,,Անքննելի են գործերը Աստծո,, հոգոց հանեց Ադամը  ու կծեց հյութեղ ,համեղ խնձորը։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

8–րդ տարբերակ
*Իկարո*


Ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում այդպես էլ չկարողացավ վերջնական որոշում կայացնել: Ուղեղը հրաժարվում էր մտածել ու նյարդայնացնող համառությամբ ժամացույցի զարկերն էր հաշվում. մե՛կ, երկո՛ւ, մե՛կ, երկո՛ւ, մե՛կ: Երկու ձեռքով ամուր սեղմեց գլուխը: Պետք է զանգել, անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք է զանգել, թող չպատասխանի, թող չվերցնի հեռախոսը, թող կոպտի անգամ: Պետք է զանգել: Իջեցրեց ձեռքերը: Մե՛կ, երկո՛ւ, մե՛կ, երկո՛ւ, մե՛կ: Կտրուկ վեր կացավ տեղից, խլեց պատից ժամացույցը, հանեց մարտկոցներն ու նետեց բազմոցին.
- Ձայնդ կտրիր վերջապես,- նետեց ատամների արանքից ու մոտենալով պատուհանին ճակատը հպեց սառը ապակուն: Սառնության հաճելի ալիքից փակեց աչքերը: Ամեն ինչ կտար միայն թե երբեք չվերջանար այս պահը, միայն թե դադարեր մտածել, միայն թե մոռանար ամեն ինչ: Կանգներ այսպես անշարժ մինչև ամեն ինչ ավարտվեր, մինչև էլ կարիք չլիներ մտածելու: Ժպիտանման ինչ-որ բան երևաց շուրթերին: Հաճելի էր: Բայց սառնությունը երկար չտևեց: Փորձեց փոխել ճակատի դիրքը. հաճելի զգացողությունից հետք անգամ չէր մնացել: Դժկամությամբ բացեց աչքերը:
Դրսում մութ էր: Հայացքն ընկավ մի ծեր կնոջ, ով մայթեզրին կանգնած համբերատար սպասում էր լուսացույցի կանաչ ազդանշանին, իսկ փողոցով գլխապտույտ արագությամբ սլանում էին մեքենաները: Ամեն ինչ սովորական էր, ու այն, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել, ցավեցնելու չափ վիրավորական թվաց:
- Կհասցնե՜ք,- տխուր քմծիծաղ տվեց:
Հայցքը վեր բարձրացրեց, ամեն ինչ նույնն էր, նույն աստղերը, նույն ժամին, նույն տեղում: Կարծես ոչինչ էլ չէր եղել, կարծես ամեն ինչ նույնն էր, կարծես չկար այդ ատելի գմբեթն ու նրա սահմաններից դուրս, ամբողջ մոլորակով տարածվող մահացու, թունավոր խավարը: Կարծես օր-օրի ավելի ու ավելի չէր սեղմվում ապակե սահմանն Իկարոյի շուրջ, կարծես շուտով ստիպված չէին լինելու արվարձաններն ընդհանրապես առանձնացնելու քաղաքից:

Արդեն ավելի քան հինգ տարի էր, ինչ քաղաքն ամբողջությամբ մեկուսացրել էին մոլորակից: Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը, որի սկսվելու հավանականությունից սարսափում էին բոլորը, որն արդեն երեք հարյուրամյակ ամեն գնով կասեցնում էին գերտերությունները լավ հասկանալով դրա հետևանքները, բայց որի սկսվելը տարեցտարի ավելի սպառնալի ու անխուսափելի էր դառնում նորանոր զինատեսակների ու հակամարտության նորանոր պատճառների ի հայտ գալու արդյունքում, վերջիվերջո, հակառակ բոլոր գործադրված ջանքերի, սկիզբ էր առել: Հաշված ժամերի ընթացքում իսպառ ոչնչացվել էին տասնյակ պետություններ: Զանգվածային ոչնչացման քիմիական, կենսաբանական, ջերմային, մթնոլորտային ու ատոմային զենքերը մահ ու խավար էին սփռել ամենուր: Դա, մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում երբևէ եղած ամենակարճ պատերազմն էր: Այն տևել էր ընդամենը 127 ժամ: Բայց երբ հակամարտող տերությունները, կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրանցից մնացած խղճուկ մնացորդներն իրենց արածից սարսափահար, գլխապատառ նետվել էին մեկուսացնող գմբեթներ կառուցելու, մոլորակի 12 մլրդ բնակչությունից կենդանի էր մնացել ընդամենը մի քանի հարյուր հազար հոգի: Այժմ ամբողջ մոլորակում կար ընդամենը երեք քաղաք: Երեք ապակեպատ քաղաք: Դրանց սահմաններից դուրս կանգնած էր խիտ, թունավոր փոշու ամպը, որը ծածկել էր ամբողջ մոլորակն ու ամենուր մահ ու խավար էր սփռել: Իկարոն այդ երեք քաղաքներից մեկն էր: Քաղաքն ամբողջությամբ պարփակվել էր ապակյա հսկայական մեկուսիչ գմբեթի տակ: Գմբեթը ներսից ծածկել էին հսկայական էկրաններով, որոնց վրա ցերեկը ամպեր էին լողում ու փայլում էր արևը, իսկ երեկոյան աստղեր էին շողում: Հսկայական գործարանները վերամասնագիտացել էին արհեստական սննդի, վառելիքի և թթվածնի արտադրամասերի: Իկարոն ապրում էր քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կյանքով, կամ ավելի ճիշտ, ձևացնում էր, թե նորմալ կյանքով է ապրում: Ու մարդիկ հաճախ մոռանում էին, թե ինչ է կատարվում քաղաքի սահմաններից դուրս:

Այս ամենն իհարկե նորություն չէր: Բայց Սեմի անհանգստությունն այսօր այլ պատճառ ուներ: Այն, ինչ նա տեսել էր առավոտյան, անհամեմատ ավելի սարսափելի էր, քան ատոմային պատերազմը: Պետք էր ամեն գնով խոսել Կիլանայի հետ: Շրջվեց: Մոտեցավ հեռախոսին ու արագ, կարծես վախենալով, որ հապաղելու դեպքում համարձակությունը չի հերիքի, վերցրեց հեռախոսը:

- Կիլանա՛,- մի պահ լռություն տիրեց, հետո լսվեց երաժշտություն՝ Գորի Ամեբիսն էր, դառը ժպտաց. Կիլանան միշտ էլ հիանալի երաժշտական ճաշակ ուներ, և իրենց ծանոթությամբ հենց Ամեբիսին էին պարտական, բայց հիմա Ամեբիսի ժամանակը չէր,- պատասխանիր,- շշնջաց: Երկար տևեց երաժշտությունը, շա՜տ երկար, ու երբ արդեն վերջնականապես համոզվելով, որ Կիլանան չի պատասխանելու, ուզում էր անջատել հեռախոսը, լսվեց այնքան ծանոթ ու այնքան հարազատ ձայնը.
-Ինչո՞ւ ես զանգել:

Սեմն ավագ գիտաշխատող էր «Ասսար» տիեզերահետազոտական կենտրոնում: Գլխավորում էր առանցքային նախագծերից մեկը, որի նպատակը կյանքի գոյության համար պիտանի մոլորակների հայտնաբերումն ու ուսումնասիրությունն էր: Պատերազմից առաջ Սեմի թիմը բաղկացած էր 150 առաջնակարգ մասնագետներից, որոնք տարիներով, օր ու գիշեր, գերհզոր աստղադիտակների ու արհեստական արբանյակների միջոցով ուսումնասիրում էին տիեզերքի ամեն միլիմետրը: Մինչ պատերազմի սկսվելն արդեն հայտնաբերվել էր 12 մոլորակ, որոնք բավարարում էին առաջադրված բոլոր պահանջներին: Ամենամոտը 8 լուսատարի հեռավորության վրա գտնվող Աղեղի համաստեղության Ա-27 աստղի շուրջ պտտվող փոքրիկ մոլորակն էր: Եթե Ակելային հաջողվեր ավարտին հասցնել իր երկտեղ ատոմային տիեզերանավը, ապա կպահանջվեր մոտ 12 տարի Ա-27-ին հասնելու համար: Բայց սկսվեց պատերազմն ու կառավարությունը դադարեցրեց թե տիեզերանավի կառուցման, թե հետազոտական աշխատանքների ֆինանսավորումն ու թիմը ցրվեց: Քաղաքն այլևս գիտաշխատողների կարիք չուներ, այժմ գործարաններում աշխատող բանվորներ էին անհրաժեշտ: Օդ ու սնունդ էր պետք արտադրել: Տիեզերքը կսպասեր: 

Թիմում մնացել էր միայն Սեմը: Սկզբնական շրջանում Կիլանան էլ հրաժարվեց դուրս գալ թիմից, բայց օր-օրի ավելի ու ավելի էին սրվում Սեմի ու Կիլանայի հարաբերությունները, օր-օրի ավելի ու ավելի երկար էր թվում Իկարոյից Ասսար ձգվող խավար ճանապարհը: Սեմի ողջ ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացած էր տիեզերանավի վրա: Նա այլևս այն ուրախ երիտասարդը չէր, ում սիրում էր Կիլանան: Մի առավոտ Կիլանան աշխատանքի չգնաց: Սեմին ասեց. մոռացի ինձ, ու չգնաց: Ապակե քաղաքում, իր փոքրիկ ապակե սահմանը ստեղծեց ու մեկուսացավ աշխարհից: Սեմն էլ կարծես մոռացավ Կիլանային ու ինքնամոռաց խորասուզվեց աշխատանքի մեջ: Ու հիմա, երբ Կիլանան տեսավ Սեմի համարը, անակնկալից արձանացավ հեռախոսի մոտ: Երեք տարվա ընթացքում Սեմը ոչ մի անգամ չէր զանգել իրեն: Իրեն ընդհանրապես էլ ոչ-ոք չէր զանգում: Հեռախոսի զանգից վեր էր թռել ու հիմա չգիտեր ինչ անել: Մի ամբողջ հավերժություն անցավ մինչև ստիպեց իրեն վերցնել հեռախոսը.

- Ինչո՞ւ ես զանգել,- շշնջաց խզված ձայնով:

Զանգելիս չէր մտածել ինչ է ասելու, շփոթված լռություն տիրեց.
- Կիլանա,- չգիտեր ինչից սկսել:
- Ինչո՞ւ ես զանգել,- դողաց ձայնը:
- Կիլան...
- Ինչո՞ւ ես զանգել,- գոռաց,- չզանգես էլ ինձ,- լարվածությունից դողում էր: Երեք տարվա միայնությունը շպրտեց հեռախոսի էկրանին ու փլվեց բազմոցին: Նորից զանգ եկավ: Անջատեց: Կրկին: Էլի անջատեց: Մի քանի րոպե լռություն տիրեց: Նորից զնգաց հեռախոսը, այս անգամ զանգ չէր, Սեմն ինչ-որ նկար էր ուղարկում: Բացեց նկարը: Աստղային երկնքի մի հատված էր պատկերված: Կիլանան անգիր գիտեր տիեզերքի ամեն միլիմետրը: Մի պահ հայացքը սահեց նկարի վրայով, հետո կենտրոնացավ մի կետի վրա: Լարված հայացքը զարմանք արտահայտեց, հետո՝ սարսափ:
- Չի կարող պատահել,- շշնջաց:
Նորից զանգ եկավ: Միանգամից վերցրեց.
- Ե՞րբ ես սա նկարել:
- Առավոտյան: Ժամանակ չկա Կիլանա: Ես արդեն դուրս եմ եկել: Քո մոտ եմ գալիս: Պատրաստվիր: Ճանապարհին կպատմեմ ամեն ինչ: Հիշո՞ւմ ես Ակելայի տիեզերանավը:
- Հա:
- Լավ: Դուրս արի: Կպատմեմ:

Սեմը մի քանի օր առաջ վերջնականապես ավարտին էր հասցրել «Ակ-1»-ը՝ Ակելայի կիսատ թողած տիեզերանավը: Հինգ տարի, ամեն օր, գերմարդկային ջանքերով, միայնակ կատարում էր տասնյակ մարդկանց համար նախատեսված աշխատանքը: Հինգ տարի միայն մի միտք էր գլխում՝ հեռանալ Իկարոյից, հեռանալ այդ ապակե դագաղից ուր կյանքն այլևս մղձավանջ էր: Կարճատև ընդմիջումներն օգտագործում էր տիեզերքն ուսումնասիրելով, ու ամեն անգամ ավելի ու ավելի էր համոզվում, որ միակ հնարավոր փրկությունը Ա-27-ն էր, այդ հեռավոր աստղը, որը կանչում էր կարծես: Փոքր էր հավանականությունը, որ այնտեղ իրոք կգտնվեն համապատասխան պայմաններ, բայց Իկարոյում էլ դրանք այլևս չկային Սեմի համար: Այդ գիշեր Սեմը առաջին անգամ փորձարկել էր Ակ-ը, գոհ էր արդյունքից, երկու պտույտ էր կատարել մոլորակի շուրջը: Վայրէջքի պատրաստվելիս հայացքն ընկել էր հեռվում երևացող ինչ-որ երկնային մարմնի, սկզբում չէր հասկացել ինչ է դա: Իջել ու նետվել էր աստղադիտակի մոնիտորի մոտ: Չափումների արդյունքերն անսպասելի ու սարսափելի էին: Մոլորակի ուղղությամբ, ահռելի արագությամբ հսկայական մեծության երկնաքար էր շարժվում: Բախումն անխուսափելի էր: Հնարավոր արդյունքը մոլորակի համար՝ ճակատագրային: Ակնհայտ էր, որ մոլորակն իր կյանքի վերջին ժամերն էր ապրում: Բախմանը մնացել էր ընդամենը 54 ժամ: Սեմն ուժասպառ փլվել էր պտտվող աթոռին: Առաջին միտքը Կիլանայի մասին էր, հետո Ակ-ը, հետո Ա-27-ը: Կտրուկ վեր էր թռել տեղից ու դուրս նետվել:

Իկարոյի արևմտյան սահմանում Սեմին ճանաչում էին: Հեռվից նրա մեքենան տեսնելով բացեցին միջանկյալ սրահի դարպասները: Սեմը, չնայած նրան, որ հինգ տարի, ամեն օր դուրս էր գալիս քաղաքից, ամեն անգամ տհաճ զգացողություն էր ունենում միջանկյալ սրահ մտնելիս, ասես գերեզման մտնելիս լիներ: Սրահում մի պահ փակվում էին երկու դռներն էլ, հետո դանդաղ բացվում էր դրսի դուռն ու սրահի աղոտ լուսավորության տակ կարելի էր տեսնել, թե բացվող դռան տակից ինչպես են ներս թափանցում սև փոշու ամպերը: Ամբողջ ճանապարհը Սեմն անցնում էր առավելագույն արագությամբ, ու աշխատում էր հնարավորինս քիչ նայել շուրջը: Ամենուր մարդկանց ու կենդանիների մնացորդներ էին, որոնք սարսափելի կերպարանքներ էին ընդունում մեքենայի լույսի տակ: Կիլանան գլուխը հենել էր առջևի նստարանի թիկնակին ու կամքի գերլարումով աշխատում էր չնայել դուրս: 
Սեմը, չնայած բավականին դժվարությամբ, բայց ի վերջո կարողացել էր համոզել Կիլանային:
Վերջապես հեռվում նշմարվեց Ասսարի վիթխարի ուրվագիծը: Սեմը բացեց հեռակառավարվող հերմետիկ դարպասներն ու փակեց հակառակ կողմից: Ասսարի դատարկ միջանցքները պակաս սարսափազդու չէին: Կիլանան սարսռում էր իրենց ոտնաձայների, ամբողջ շենքում տարածվող արձագանքից: Կանգ առան տիեզերակայանի դռան մոտ: Սեմը հավաքեց ծածկագիրն ու դռները դանդաղ ետ շարժվեցին: Հեռվում փայլում էր Ակ-ի արծաթափայլ մարմինը: Կիլանան լուռ մոտեցավ ու հպվեց սառը մետաղին:
- Վերջ,- շշնջաց,- վերջացավ:

Երբ Ակ-ը դուրս եկավ մթնոլորտի անթափանց ամպի միջից, նրանց դիմաց բացվող տեսարանը գեղեցիկ ու սարսափելի էր: Երկնաքարը հսկայական չափեր էր ընդունել: Կարելի էր անզեն աչքով տեսնել նրա մակերեսի բոլոր անհարթությունները: Ակնհայտ էր, որ մոլորակը չի դիմակայի հարվածին: Իկարոյի ճակատագիրը վճռված էր: Սեմը երկա՜ր նայեց մոտեցող երկնային մարմնին:
- Մնաս բարով, Իկարո,- շշնջաց: Հետո շուռ եկավ Կիլանայի կողմ,- Բարի գիշեր,- տխուր ժպտաց ու սեղմեց կառավարման վահանակի կոճակներից մեկը: Լսվեց ներս թափանցող գազի սվվոցը: Կիլանայի կոպերը ծանրացան:
- Բարի գիշեր,- շշնջաց ու փակեց աչքերը:

***
Գետակի ափին, ճյուղերից պատրաստված խրճիթի առաջ, մի տղամարդ, ընձառյուծի մորթին ուսերին գցած, լարված հայացքով, զգուշությամբ մաշկում էր դիմացն ընկած հսկա եղջերուն: Քիչ այն կողմ մի կին էր նստած ու ուռենու ճյուղերից կողով էր գործում: Հեռվից լսվում էր երեխաների ուրախ աղմուկը:
- Կիլանա,- կանչեց տղամարդը,- կողովը բե՛ր:
Կինը ժպտաց, ու վեր կացավ:

***
Հազարամյակներ անց գիտնականները գլուխ կկոտրեն բանական մարդու հանկարծակի հայտնվելու առեղծվածը բացահայտելու համար, հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ հնէաբաններն ապարդյուն կփնտրեն կապկամարդուն ու բանական մարդուն կապող «պակասող օղակն» ու չեն գտնի: Ու անզորությունից հազար ու մի տեսություն կհորինեն՝ մեկը մեկին հակասող ու մեկը մեկից անհավանական: Ու ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չի իմանա Սեմի ու Կիլանայի պատմությունը, ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնի, որ տիեզերքի անսահման խորքերում կար մի մոլորակ, ու կար մի քաղաք Իկարո անունով, որտեղ Գորի Ամեբիսն էր հնչում, որտեղ մարդիկ սիրում ու ատում էին, ու որտեղ էլ հենց սկիզբ էր առել երկրային բանականությունը:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), Ingrid (05.01.2013), Moonwalker (06.01.2013), Sagittarius (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013), Արուսյակ (11.01.2013), Վահ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

9–րդ տարբերակ
*Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը*

Առաջին ու վերջին անգամ է:  Սև կետեր, սև-սև գերխիտ նյութեր, բախում, տրաք, մոլորակի սկիզբ, գորշ նյութ: Աշխարհի վերջը հորս թիկունքում զբոսնում է. հայրս ծնողներ չունի, մեջքն անպաշտպան է մահից: Վաղուց, շատ վաղուց պապս, նախապապս, նախատատս մրսել են մեջքին փչող սառնությունից:

Բոլոր ջանքերդ գործի կդնես ձուլվելու իրականությանը, կենսունակ դառնալու, քեզ մարդ զգալու: Ուտիճներին, որդերին, գետնի տակի կենդանիներին հրեմ ետ. դժգոհ հեռանում են ու իմ թիկունքում սպասում: Ճանապարհը կգտնեմ, շնորհակալություն: Ես չգիտեմ իմաստը: Սպասման թանձրություն կա: Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը կխոսեն քեզ հետ:

Մեռած աչքերն ասում են. նրանք հերթով կլքեն` հավաքած համերն ու հոտերը, ձայներն ու հնչյունները, հիշողությունն ու տխրությունը, անլաց, խելոք, հաշտ.  կենցաղի մեջ կորած-մոլորած մայր, շվար-անփող հայր, անոտ-անգլուխ-մեռած տիկնիկներով քույր ու եղբայրներ: Նրբիկ մարդիկ լքելու են անպայման` թողած ինձ կենցաղը, փողը, տիկնիկը: Նրբիկ մարդիկ փոքրիկ ճնճղուկներ են: Երբ հերթով, դանդաղ թռչում են, երամի հեռանալ չես տեսնում: 
Ես էլ չեմ ամաչում, չեմ թաքցնում կարոտը, էլ չեմ վախենում, չեմ ընդվզում, որովհետև չեմ կարողանում, որովհետև ՄԵՆԱԿ եմ: Իմաստը չեմ  հասկանում:
Ճնճղուկի հոգին փակ, անտակ տարածք է:

Մեռած աչքերը հարցնում են` ինչի՞ համար ճամփորդեցիր: Այդ երկար օրով, երկար երեկոյով ու ցերեկով կարողացար ճամփորդել առանց ինձ: Իմ զբոսանքներում ձեռքերդ ուսերիս, մեջքիս շուրջ է պտտվում: Համբուրեմ ձեռքդ, ծիծաղենք` թե ոնց որ քահանայի համբուրես, բայց արյունդ եմ համբուրում, որովհետև էդ որդ-երակներիցդ արյունն ավելի մոտ է: Մի խոսքով` համբուրեմ ձեռքդ, անհայտ ճամփա եմ գնում: 

Ինձ մնում է ճանապարհ ընկնել: Մեկ է` հնարավոր է ծովը հաճույք է ստանում ափերը ժայռերին խփելով: Ժայռային տարածությունն այդտեղ բացվում է նեղ կտրվածքով, ընդունում ծովին, գուրգուրում, սիրում, բաց թողնում. հնարավոր է` ոչ. գեղարվեստական ֆիզիկա:
Ծովի հպարտությունն եմ պատկերացնում, երբ դարը մեկ մի ճանապարհորդ երկար ափին կանգնել, երկար նայել է լուսաբաց-մայրամուտին, երկար հիացել, գնացել, մյուսն է եկել: Ծովի ձանձրույթն եմ պատկերացնում, իմ հրճվալից հեռանալը: Իմա՞ստը:
Ամեն դարը մեկ եկողնորս Բրեյգելի կույրերն ենք իրար հետևից ընկած: Միշտ էլ այդպես եղավ: Ճամփորդի իմ աչքով: 

Մեռած աչքերը տեսնում են կտրված գլուխ` կողքի վրա ընկած, բաց գանգատուփից կախված փայտե աստիճան: Եվ բարձրանում են հիսուսները, ծնողները,  երեխաները, սիրածները, մոլորվածները, նկարիչները, բոլոր ճնճղուկները: Ահ, սլանում եմ աստիճանն ի վեր: 

Անիմաստ բառերի մնացորդներ հավաքեցի հեշտացնելու հրաժեշտի խոսքը: 
Ինձ համար աշխարհի վերջն իմ մահն է:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

10–րդ տարբերակ
*ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-4*

Հաջորդ առավոտյան, որ արթնացա, ասֆալտի ու էլի ինչ-որ երկաթային-թթվաշ հոտ խփեց քթիս: Զգացի, որ խեղդվում եմ` ընկած ֆեյսոմ օբ ֆլօօր:
Առաջին պահին չհասկացա` ինչի եմ ասֆալտին էսքան մոտ: Գլուխս մի տեսակ ծանր էր, չէի կարողանում բարձրացնել: Պառկած տեղից փորձեցի աչքի անցկացնել շուրջս: Բոլոր կողմերից շրջապատված եմ պառկած մարմիններով: Մի մասը բերանքսիվայր են, մյուսները սառած աչքերը հառել են երկինք, բայց էդ աչքերը ոչինչ չեն արտահայտում ու երկինքը ոչինչ չի արտահայտում` նրանց ի պատասխան: Էս բոլոր մարմինները անկենդան են, բոլոր դեմքերը` սառած, ու հանկարծ ուղեղս ծակում է էն միտքը, որ ես սխալմամբ եմ կենդանի մնացել: Ծանրացած ձեռքս տանում եմ դեպի գլուխս, որտեղ էդ միտքը ծակել էր ու մի մեծ խոռոչ եմ հայտնաբերում: Խոռոչից ուղեղս ծորացել է ասֆալտին, լերդացել, ու երևի դրա հոտն եմ զգում ասֆալտի հոտի հետ խառնված` սառը, թթվոտ, երկաթային:
Հիշեցի, որ քիչ առաջ երազ էի տեսնում: Երազս հեռավոր մոլորակի մասին էր, որը երկու արեւ ուներ, ու երբ մեկը մայր էր մտնում, դուրս էր գալիս մյուս արևը եւ այսպիսով այդ մոլորակում գիշեր չէր լինում: Միայն 15000 տարին մեկ արևների արանքը թափառական մի մոլորակ էր խցկվում եւ գալիս էր գիշերը, շատ կարճ, ընդամենը երկրային մի 10 ժամի չափ: Մոլորակի բնակիչները սակայն, այդ կարճ պահը, մինչև հաջորդ առավոտ` քնելու փոխարեն, հասցնում էին մթի քողի տակ սպանել մեկմեկու: Այսպես 15000 տարին մեկ այնտեղ աշխարհը սկսվում էր նորից: Ես անգամ կասկածեցի, որ երազս վաղուց կարդացած ու մոռացած գրքի տպավորության տակ եմ «հորինել», բայց 15000 տարի տևող առավոտի բացվելը այնքան իրական էր, որ շփոթեցնում էր անգամ:
Մի պահ մտածեցի, որ ես սխալմամբ եմ էստեղ հայտնվել ու որ ես իրականում նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե որտեղ եմ հայտնվել: Էսպիսի տեղ ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում: Լայն հրապարակ է` չորս կողմից աթոռներով շրջապատված, ու էդ աթոռներով հրապարակը կտրված է մնացած աշխարհից: Աթոռները ամուր մեջք ունեն ու աթոռին նստողի թիկունքին երևի երբեք քամի չի փչում, մտածում եմ:
Չորս կողմս պառկածները տարօրինակ տեսք ունեն: Մի մասը զինվորական սաղավարտներով են, ասես Ավարայրի ճակատամարտում են ընկել, մի մասի գլխին թասակներ են, որոնց կողքից լաթի կտորներ են կախված` սրանք զոհված հայդուկներ են: Մի մասը կրոնական սև պարեգոտներով են, սրանք ճշմարիտ հավատքի համար են ընկել: Կան նաև քրքրված հագուստներով բանվոր հեղափոխականներ, գյուղացիներ` պատառոտված արխլուղներով: Մի մասը տաք են հագնված, ասես փետրվարի վերջ լինի, մյուսները անձրևանոցներով են, ասես մարտին զբոսանքի են դուրս եկել: Երրորդները տաք` ապրիլ 12-13-ի հագուստներով են: Թվում է, նրանք բոլորն էլ երազ են տեսնում կարճ գիշերի մասին, բայց ի վիճակի չեն արթնանալ, ինչպես ես: 
Ու արյուն է ամենուրեք: Ես չգիտեմ` ով են այս մարդիկ: Միգուցե մենք բոլորս միասին պայքարել ենք ինչ-որ հզոր արտաքին թշնամու դեմ ու պարտվել ենք անհավասար մարտում: Բայց հնարավոր է նաև, որ ես նրանց բոլորին մենամարտի եմ հրավիրել ու մեկ-առ-մեկ հաղթել եմ: Կամ կարող է պատահի` բնական աղետի զոհ ենք դարձել բոլորս:
Փակում եմ աչքերս: Ծորացած ուղեղս հանգիստ է պահանջում, աներեսաբար, համառորեն պահանջում է: Աչքերս փակ ինձ թվում է, որ ամառ է հիմա: Միայն ամառային արևի տակ է ասֆալտն ու նրան խառնված արյունը էսպիսի գարշահոտություն բուրում: Բայց ինձ հիմա հանգիստ է պետք:
Աղոտ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ շուրջս ոչ մեկը կենդանի չէ: Գուցե արժի մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր լինել. հնարավոր է, որ կկարողանամ գտնել մեկին, որին կարող եմ ուղղել ամենակարևոր հարցը` ինչո՞ւ: Ու ինքը թերևս կտա միակ հնարավոր պատասխանը` որովհետև’:
Արևը շատ ուժեղ է այրում: Էսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում բոլորս շուտով կնեխենք, եթե մեզ այս ասֆալտից չլվանան: Ամեն դեպքում երևի արժե մի քիչ շրջահայաց լինել ու միշտ մեկ-երկու ասֆալտ լվացողների կենդանի թողնել: Հիգենայի համար:
Ու հանկարծ չգիտես ինչի հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես մի օր, երեխա ժամանակ, մորս` տանը չեղած պահին ջրաներկով ներկել էի մեր դաշնամուրի ստեղները` կարմիր-կապույտ, կարմիր-կապույտ: Ու դաշնամուրը երեք գույնի էր դարձել` կարմիր-սև-կապույտ, կարմիր-սև-կապույտ: (Միշտ ամեն ինչ նույնն է, հիմա էլ ասֆալտը սև է, արյունը` կարմիր, երկինքը` կապույտ): Կարմիր, սև, կապույտ: Մայրս ստիպեց, որ հաջորդ օրը մեկ-առ-մեկ սպիրտով մաքրեմ բոլոր ներկված ստեղները: (Բա մեզ հիմա ո՞վ պիտի մաքրի այս ասֆալտից): Բայց ինչքան էլ ջանացի` ստեղների մի մասը մինչև հիմա էլ կապույտին է տալիս, մյուսները բաց կարմրոտ են: (Ինչքան էլ մաքրեն արյունը էդ կարմիրը մնալու է ասֆալտին ինչ-որ տեղ, աշխարհի կենտրոնում): Ու աթոռներին տեղավորվածների աչքերը միշտ ծակելու է կարմիր ասֆալտը, քանի որ `ով աչքեր ունի` կտեսնի: Բայց ես այնքան էլ համոզված չեմ: Աթոռներին նստածները պարզապես բերան են: Իրենք, հնարավոր է, չնայեն էլ: Ու հնարավոր է` աչքեր չունենան էլ իրենք: Աթոռին նստելու համար աչքեր պետք չեն իրականում, հետույք է պետք:
Հիմա դեռ պառկած եմ: Ես` առայժմ, մյուսները` երևի ընդմիշտ: Մի օր խելացի մեկը ասաց, որ սիրեցյալին գրկելիս երբեք չասենք` թող այսպես լինի ընդմիշտ: Որովհետև «ընդմիշտ»-ը դժողքն է: Զգուշանանք: 
Ես, ճիշտն ասած, կարծում էի, որ աշխարհը այստեղ պիտի վերջանար, բայց ոնց որ թե սկսվելու է աշխարհը նաև այստեղից: Իհարկե, ես հնարավորություն չունեմ մնացածների կարծիքը հարցնելու, բայց համոզված եմ` իրենք ինձ հետ կհամաձայնեն: Աշխարհը միշտ սկսվում է այն հրապարակում, որտեղ պարբերաբար ավարտվում է: Այսպես աշխարհի կենտրոնում գտնվող այս վայրում համընկնում եմ սկիզբն ու վերջը: Սա այն կետն է, որտեղից ամեն ինչ սկիզբ է առնում ու որտեղ ամեն ինչ, ի վերջո, վերջանում է զարմանալի հետևողականությամբ: Այս հրապարակում են պառկած բոլոր հերոսները, հակահերոսները, ընչազուրկները, առաքյալները, հանուն հայրենիքի ընկածները, հանուն հայրենիքի սպանողները, ռահվիրաները, հակաները, այլընտրանքները, մարտիրոսները, ընդդիմադիրները, մտահոգները, անտարբերները, կենտրոնամետները, անջատողականները, նահատակները, նահատակողները, ու նրանց ծափ տվողները նաև, սիրողները, ատողները, անտարբերներն ու համակիրները, ողջակիզվածները, ցեղասպանվածները, ցեղասպանողները, ողջակիզողները, դավաճանվածները, դավաճանողները, պայծառ ուղեղներն ու խավարամիտները: Ու մնացած բոլորը այստեղ են: Ու անգամ ես:
Բայց ես հիմա պիտի փորձեմ բարձրանալ: Լավ չեմ հասկանում, ինչու` բոլորից հենց ես, բայց պարզ հասկանում եմ, որ պետք է: Պառկած ճիշտ չի’: Ու, երբ ես կանգնեմ, հնարավոր է` բոլորը կանգնեն:
Ու կսկսվի աշխարհը: 
Որովհետև, երբ ամեն ինչից հետո մեկը ջանք է թափում ու կանգնում է, աշխարհը սկսվում է նորից:

----------

Sagittarius (04.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

11–րդ տարբերակ
*Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5*

Վերջապես ոտք դրեցի հանրակացարան: Ճակատիս քրտինքը մաքրելով`բացեցի դուռը: Առաջինն,ինչ աչքովս ընկավ, կնոջ դիմանկար էր՝ կախված միջանցքի պատին: Արագ իրերս տարա սենյակս (աջից երրորդը, ինչպես ասել էր հանրակացարանի պարետը): Սենյակս առանձնապես մեծ չէր: Նրա մի անկյունում դրված էր անկողինս, իսկ մեջտեղում` երերուն մի սեղան , որը հպումից այնպես էր ճոճվում, կարծես ուր որ է շուռ կգա: Կար նաև երկու աթոռ, որոնք, ի տարբերություն սեղանի,բարվոք վիճակում էին գտնվում: Իրերս տեղավորելով պառկեցի հանգստանալու: Վաղն առաջին անգամ կգնամ համալսարան. ևս մեկ ՍկԻԶԲ իմ կյանքում, ևս մեկ մարտահրավեր, որից պարտավոր եմ հաղթանակած դուրս գալ: Հայացքս անորոշ սահում էր առաստաղով: Բայց ինչ տարօրինակ է, երբ չգիտես, թե ինչ է քեզ սպասվում: Անորոշությունը հետաքրքիր զգացում է. մի կողմից վախեցնում է, մյուս կողմից մագնիսի պես ձգում: Վաղը կլինի նոր սկիզբ, ու ինչ ակնկալել այդ նորից՝ դժվար է հասկանալ :Չնայած կյանքն ինձ սովորեցրել է զգույշ վերաբերվել մարդկանց և նրանց զգացումնքերին. այդ դեպքում հիասթափություն չի լինում կամ գրեթե չի լինում: Հետո անկողնուց վեր կացա, մոտեցա պատուհանին. ասել, թե հիանալի տեսարան էր երևում, սուտ կլինի, նույն էր, ինչպես ամենուրեք. չգիտես ուր շտապող մարդիկ, մեքենաների հոսք, այստեղ նույնիսկ երևակայելն էր դժվար, որովհետև երևակայությանս թռիչքը կհարվածեր դիմացի բարձրահարկին ու անզոր կընկներ ներքև: Մտքերիս հոսքը արգելակել դժվար կլիներ , եթե չզգայի, որ երկար ճանապարհից հետո հասցրել եմ սովածանալ: Միջանցքից ճաշի անուշ բույր էր գալիս, իսկ խոհանոցից լսելի էր ամանների չխչխկոցը: Որոշեցի տեսնել, թե ինչ է կատարվում այնտեղ, համ էլ կծանոթանամ հարևաններիս հետ: Դուրս եկա միջանցք ու ուղիղ դեպի խոհանոց:
Խոհանոցը մի փոքր, անշուք սենյակ էր, որի ներսի լույսը ապահովում էր փոքրիկ լուսամուտը: Պարզեցի նաև, որ աղմուկի պատճառը մի աղջիկ էր.
-Դու երևի մեր նոր հարևանն ես,-ասաց նա՝ սիրալիր ժպտալով,-սոված կլինես, միացիր ինձ:
Ես, անականկալի գալով նրա ջերմ վերաբերմունքից , նախ ողջունեցի, հետո նրա հետ սեղան նստեցի:
Այդպես էլ չհասկացա ապուրն իսկապես շատ համեղ էր, թե ես էի շատ սոված, բայց այն ինձ դուր եկավ : Ուտելու ընթացքում հասցրինք նաև ծանոթանալ, փաստորեն իմ նոր հարևանուհու անունը Էրիկա է, ու նա արդեն երեք տարի է ինչ արվեստ ու նկարչություն է ուսումնասիրում: Դա մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր ինձ համար, քանզի առաջին հայացքից չէիր ասի, որ նա կարող է արվեստի հետ որևէ կապ ունենալ ինչևէ: Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր, մինչև այն պահը, երբ ներս մտավ մի ուրշ աղջիկ: Նա բոլորովին նման չէր Էրիկային. ինձ սառը ողջունեց վերցրեց մի կտոր հաց ու ասաց, որ գնում է իր սենյակ: Անհարմար լռությունը ընդհատեց Էրիկան.
-Սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունիր, Նատալին է, իմ մտերիմ ընկերուհին, նա իրականում լավ մարդ է , պարզապես դժվար է մտերմանում, բայց ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, այ կտեսնես:
Ես օգնեցի նրան հավաքել սեղանը, ու յուրաքանչյուրս գնացինք մեր սենյակ:
Պարզ էր, որ գիշերը դժվար թե կարողանայի քնել. մտքերս դա թույլ չէին տա, ես այդ ժամանակ հասկացա, որ քնի թիվ մեկ թշնամին մտքերն են , ավելի շուտ նրանց անկանոն ընթացքը, այս աղջիկները, հանրակացարանը , համալսարանը մի խոսքով քաոս, մի թնջուկ, որ գնալով ավելի էր մեծանում. երանի ինձ հաջողվեր լուծել այն, այդ ժամանակ երևի կքնեի:
Արդեն լուսաբաց էր. անթույլատրելի էր , որ հենց առաջին օրը ուշանայի, դրա համար արագ արթնացա, հագնվեցի, հարդարեցի անկողինս. ոտքի վրա նախաճաշեցի ու դուրս եկա: Ուղիղ տասը րոպե անց ես արդեն համալսարանում էի, բայց միջանցքներում մարդ չկար, ամեն ինչ պարզ էր. ես ուշացել էի: Օրվա հիանալի սկիզբ այդպես չէ՞: Ես ստիպված եղա առաջին դասը բաց թողնել և միայն զանգից հետո գտա իմ համակուրսեցիներին : Երկար ժամանակ չպահանջվեց ինձնից հասկանալու համար, որ այդ մարդիկ « իմ հագով չեն», ու ես երբեք էլ չեմ կարողանա ինտեգրվել իրենց հասարակաությանը , վերջին հաշվով դա ինձ պետք էլ չէր , չնայած ում եմ խաբում , դեռ ոչ մեկի մի քանի ազդեցիկ ընկեր ունենալը չի խանգարել, բայց դե .......................
Երկրորդ ժամը հայոց լեզու էր, ու միանգամից նոր առաջադրանք. շարադրություն «աշխարհի սկիզբը» վերնագրով:
Ինչպիսի հակասություն. ողջ մարդկությունը պատրաստվում ու սպասում է աշխարհի վերջին, իսկ ես այդ ամենի մեջ պետք է ներշնչանք գտնեմ աշխարհի սկզբի մասին գրելու համար: Լավ է, որ գոնե մինչև ստուգարք մեկ ամիս ունեմ, մի բան կմոգոնեմ:
Երբ տուն մտա, Էրիկան պատրաստվում էր դուրս գալ ինձ ասաց, որ քանի ճաշը տաք է ուտեմ, ու դուրս եկավ: Այդպիսի հոգատարությունից շոյված ես արագ փոխվեցի ու ուղղությունը դեպի խոհանոց: Բայց պարզվում է՝ ես այնտեղ մենակ չէի լինելու: Այնտեղ էր նաև Նատալին: Ինքս չեմ կարողանում բացատրել թե ինչու , բայց այդ աղջկա ներկայությունը ինձ ճնշում էր, պատճառը երևի այն մռայլությունն է, որ նրա համար հավանաբար յուրօրինակ պաշտպանող շերտ էր ծառայում ՝ վանելով մարդկանց: Բայց մի բան ինձ հուշում էր, որ այդ մռայլության տակ նա կամ մի վիշտ կամ խորը հիասթափություն է թաքցնում: Բարևցի նրան ու նստեցի սեղան: Հետաքրքիր է , կարելի՞ է սահմանել, թե ինչ է լռությունը, մի բան պարզ է, այն ավելին է քան պարզապես ձայնի բացակայությունը: Լռությունը ճնշող է, ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես նրա մռայլությունը: Մտածեցի ու որոշեցի խախտել այն.
-Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես սովորում,- համաձայն եմ՝հիմար հարց, բայց միակը, որ այդ պահին մտքիս եկավ:
-Հոգեբանություն ,- հստակ ասաց, նա առանց հայացքը բարձրացնելու :
Անակնակալի եկած պատասխանաի հակիրճությունից ՝փորձեցի այլևս չխոսել այդ թեմայով, բայց չդիմացա.
-Հոգեբանի համար չափազանց մռայլ ես, քեզ մոտ անկեղծանալը դժվար կլինի:
Նա ոչինչ չասաց, նայեց ինձ տարօրինակ հայացքով, իր ափսեն դրեց լվացարանը ու դուրս եկավ խոհանոցից:
Այս միջադեպն ինչ խոսք տհաճ էր, բայց որոշեցի չկենտրոնանալ դրա վրա այլ մտածել թե ինչ եմ գրելու շարադրությանս մեջ: Իհարկե կարելի է գրել այն մասին, որ աշխարհի ստեղծման վարկածները տարբեր են. մեկը հավատում է Դարվինին, մյուսը Աստվածաշնչին, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այդպես հետաքրքրիր կլինի. պետք է այլ բան մտածել, բայց ի՞նչ: Մարդը միշտ էլ հետաքրքրությամբ է կարդում իր մասին գրված ամեն ինչ: Մի գուցե շարադրությանս հերոսուհիները իմ նոր հարևանուհինե՞րը դառնան: Իհարկե նախքան այդ պետք էր նրանց ճանաչել:
Հաջորդ օրը ես գնացի դասի. առանձնապես ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան: Հանրակացարանում իրադարձությունները ավելի հետաքրքիր զարգացան: Փչացել էր Էրիկայի համակարգիչը , և քանի որ ես հասկանում եմ համակարգչից, նրան առաջարկեցի իմ օգնությունը: Խեղճ աղջիկը ուրախությունից քիչ մնաց գրկախառնվեր ինձ ու ինձ առաջարկեց գնալ իր սենյակ: Այն , ինչ ես տեսա այնտեղ, իսկապես հիանալի էր. նկարների բազմազանություն, գույների ինչպիսի՜ խաղ: Համակարգչից կարողացա գլուխ հանել. պարզվեց այդքան էլ լուրջ խնդիր չէր: Էրիկան ինձ թեյ հյուրասիրեց և ես էլ, առիթից օգտվելով, մի քանի հարց տվեցի նկարների մասին.
-Վաղու՞ց ես նկարում:
-Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ , նկարում եմ, մերոնք ասում էին, որ ես վրձնով եմ ծնվել,-ասաց նա՝ թեթև ժպտալով.
-Դա զարմանալի չէ, դու իսկապես լավ ես նկարում: Այ օրինակ այս նկարը, որ միայն սև ու սպիտակ գույներով մեջ է,- և ես ցույց տվեցի նկարը,- շատ ճաշակով է, իսկ չէի՞ր վախենում, որ այն կարող է ձանձրալի ստացվել:
-Նկարի գույները ես չեմ որոշում , դա իմ մուսան է ասում, իսկ ես հնազանդվում եմ: Ի տարբերություն ինձ ՝ նա միշտ հստակ գիտի, թե ինչ է ուզում: Ես միայն սկիզբն եմ պատկերացնում՝ ընդամենը մի սպիտակ թուղթ, հետո հայտնվում են գույները, ուրվագծերը, հետո	ամբողջական պատկերը: Մեկ-մեկ ,աշխատանքից ոգևորված, գիշերները չեմ կարողանում քնել, այդ ժամանակ էլի նկարում եմ: Երբեմն էլ երազիս կտավս եմ տեսնում ՝արդեն նկարված: Եվ առավոտյան էլի գործի եմ անցնում: Միջանցքի կնոջ նկարը նույնպես իմ ձեռքի գործն է ,- հետո նա մի պահ լռեց ու շարունակեց,- կարո՞ղ եմ քեզ մի գաղտնիք վստահել:
-Իհարկե:
-Իմ բոլոր նկարները անավարտ են :
-Բայց ինչու՞ են անավարտ մնացել:
-Չգիտեմ, ավարտել ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում, ամեն օր մի նոր դետալ եմ ավելացնում, ու նկարս միանգամից թարմանում ու փոխվում է :
Էրիկայի նկարներն աչքի էին ընկնում ոչ միայն գույների հետաքրքիր համադրությամբ, այլ նաև թեմաների բազմազանությամբ. սկսած բնությունից՝ ծաղիկներ, լեռներ, կենդանիներ, և վերջացրած մարդով: Իմ ուշադրությունը գրավեց ևս մեկ նկար: Այնտեղ պատկերված էր մի մոլախոտ, որ աճել էր երաշտից չորացած հողում. գոյության կռվի ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր պատկերում: Ակամայից մտածեցի այն մասին,որ աշխարհը հավանաբար սկզբնավորվել է նրանցից, ովքեր ունակ էին գոյության կռիվ տալու: Հրաժեշտ տալով Էրիկային՝ ես վերադարձա իմ սենյակ. հերթական անգամ հասկացա, որ մարդկանց ճանաչելու հարցում ես դեռ անփորձ եմ: Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, թե ժամանակը ինչպիսի բացահայտումներ կանի Նատալիի վերաբերյալ:
Առավոտյան սովորականի պես արթնացա ու գնացի դասի: Փորձեցի կուրսեցիներիցս իմանալ , թե ինչ փուլում են իրենց աշխատանքները:Պարզվում է, որ նրանցից երկուսը արդեն հանձնել են: Թե ինչի մասին էին գրել, իրենք էլ չգիտեին, բայց կարևորը ունեին ծանոթ համապատասխան բաժնում: Ոմանք էլ ինձ նման չգիտեին, թե ինչի մասին են գրելու, թեպետ կատակում էին թե մեր դասախոսը մի բան խառնել է.ամբողջ աշխարհը պատրաստվում է աշխարհի վերջին, էլ սիրտ կա, որ մի հատ էլ աշխարհի սկզբի մասին մտածենք: Կուրսեցիներիս հետ զրույցը, ինչպես և սպասում էի, ինձ ոչնչով չօգնեց, ուստի ես շարունակեցի քայլեր ձեռնարկել իմ մտահաղացումը իրականացնելու համար: Պետք էր շփման եզրեր գտնել Նատալիի հետ: Տուն վերադարձա նրա հետ հստակ խոսելու մտադրությամբ, բայց նա տանը չէր: Էրիկայից իմացա, որ նա իր քեռու տուն է գնացել և շուտով կգա.
-Եթե Նատալին այստեղ քեռի ունի, ապա ինչու՞ է հանրակացարանում մնում,- հարցրի ես:
- Նրա քեռին շատ լավ մարդ է,- տեսնելով դեմքիս զարմացած արտահայտությունը՝ շարունակեց Էրիկան,- երբեմն նա գալիս է հանրակացարան և մեզ ուտելիք է բերում, բայց դե մի լավ խոսք կա ««գնա այնտեղ, որտեղ կինն է քեզ բարեկամ»»:
Հենց այդ պահին ներս մտավ Նատալին, և ես ստիպված եղա արագ փոխել խոսակցության թեման:
-Ճիշտն ասած երեկվանից ուզում էի հարցնել, թե ինչը քեզ ներշնչեց քո մոլախոտը նկարելու համար:
Էրիկան իհարկե հասկացավ, որ սա ուղղակի փորձ էր թեմայից շեղվելու համար և արագ պատասխանեց.
-Ներշնչանքն ամենուրեք է:
Այս ընթացքում Նատալին՝ արդեն սովորական դարձած սառնությամբ բարևեց ու գնաց իր սենյակ: Էրիկան հետևեց Նատալիին, և ես միջանցքում մնացի մենակ: Քանի որ որոշել էի անպայման խոսել Նատալիի հետ դրա համար սպասեցի միչև իրենք ավարտեն իրենց զրույցը, և կարծես թե թունելի վերջում լույս երևաց. Էրիկան դուրս եկավ Նատալիի սենյակից, արագ փոխվեց ու գնաց դասի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց Նատալին մտավ խոհանոց և սկսեց ինչ-որ բան պատրաստել: Հենց սա է, որ կա առիթը պետք է օգտագործել, ու ես գնացի խոհանոց, իբր ջուր խմելու: Երբ ես բաժակը տարա դեպի ծորակը, Նատալին նայեց ինձ, բազմանշանակ ժպտաց ու ասաց.
-Դու հավանաբար մտածում ես, որ ես կոպիտ ու չշփվող մարդ եմ, այդպես չէ¬՞
Իրադարձությունների այսպիսի ընթացքին ես չէի սպասում, բայց այն միանշանակ իմ օգտին էր, այլևս պետք չէր տանջվել այն ուղղությամբ, թե ինչպես սկսել մեր զրույցը:
-Դե դու այդպիսի մարդու տպավորություն ես թողնում,-ասացի ես ու մի կողմ դրեցի ջրի բաժակը:
-Ես իրականում այդպիսին չեմ,- ասաց Նատալին:
-Եթե դու իրականում ուրիշ մարդ ես, ապա ինչու՞ թվալ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրականում չես.

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

- Քեզ համար հեշտ է խոսել, դու հավանաբար երբեք չես զգացել, թե ինչ է նշանակում լինել մերժված, մենակ չլինել, բայց միայնություն զգալ: Մի առիթով դու ինձ ասացիր, որ ինձնից լավ հոգեբան դուրս չի գա, բայց ես քեզ կասեմ հակառակը. գրեթե բոլոր հոգեկան ապրումները, որոնցից մարդու հոգին կարող է հիվանդանալ ու ընկճվել, ես արդեն զգացել եմ, հազիվ թե դժվար լինի ինձ համար հիվանդներիս հասկանալ: Մարդու հոգին սիրում է քնքշանք ու ջերմություն, և երբ նրան անընդհատ ստիպում են տառապել, նա սկսում է համակերպվել կամ ապստամբել: Իմ դեպքը երկրորդն է: Ու քանի որ դիմացինից սեր ու քնքշանք չես ակնկալում,այսպես չես էլ թողնում, որ քեզ վնասի:
-Նմանատիպ եզրակացությանն գալու համար պետք կամ լուրջ հիմքեր կամ էլ կյանքի երկար փորձ ունենալ,- ասացի ես չպատկերացնելով, թե ինչպես կընթանա մեր խոսակցությունը:
-Կյանքի փո՞րձ, -քմծիծաղ տալով ասաց նա,- ես ընդամենը քսան տարեկան եմ, և փորձի մասին ավելորդ է խոսել, ես ուղղակի հասցրել եմ ճաշակել կյանքն իր դառնահամությամբ: Աշխարհի սկիզբը սովորական մարդկանց համար գալիս է այն ժամանակ, երբ ծնվում են, իսկ ես իմ կյանքում ունեցել եմ երկու սկիզբ չհաշված իմ ծնունդը:
Ես հինգ տարեկան էի, երբ ծնողներս մահացան ավտովթարից, և քանի որ միակ հարազատս քեռին էր, ով այդ ժամանակ ապրում էր արտասահմանում, ինձ տարան մանկատուն: Մանկատանը ես հասկացա, որ գոյության կռվում հաղթում են ոչ թե ուժեղները այլ նրանք, ովքեր կարողանում են արագ ընտելանալ իրավիճակին,ճկվել ինչպես հարկն է, նույնիսկ նրա տերը դառնալ: Աշխարհն հավանաբար սկզբնավորվել է հենց այդ մարդկանցով, դրա համար էլ մեր կյանքում շատ է երկերեսանիությունը և շինծուությունը: Եվ չնայած բոլոր ֆիզիկական տանջանքներին, ինձ համար սարսափելին այն փաստի գիտակցումն էր, որ ես այնտեղ մենակ եմ: Որբերի շրջանում ամենադժվարը առաջինը անկեղծանալն էր, որ ես այդպես էլ չհամարձակվեցի անել: Հետո չգիտեմ ինչպես, բայց քեռիս կարողացել էր գտնել ինձ: Մի օր էլ տնօրենը ինձ կանչեց իր մոտ ու ասաց ,որ հավաքեմ իրերս՝ քեռիս ինձ ուզում է իր տուն տանել: Ուրախությանս չափ ու սահման չկար. վերջապես էլ չէի տեսնի մանկատան գորշ պատերն ու դայակաների անարձագանք դեմքերը, վերջապես կզգայի, թե ինչ բան է ընտանեկան ջերմությունն ու հոգատարությունը, մտածում էի, թե դա կլինի իմ կյանքի, իմ աշխարհի նոր սկիզբը: Բայց շաբաթն ուրբաթից շուտ եկավ: Ով կմտածեր , որ մի օր երանի կտամ այն կյանքին, որն ունեի մանկատանը:
-Քեռուդ տանն ամեն ինչ այդքան վա՞տ էր:
-Վա՞տ, դա այն խոսքը չէ: Քեռուս կինն ամեն ինչ անում էր, որ ես ինձ այդ տանը օտար զգամ, ամեն առիթ օգտագործում էր ինձ վիրավորելու ու նվաստացնելու համար: Այնտեղ ես ավելի շատ էի զգում իմ որբ լինելը, քան մանկատանը:
-Իսկ քեռի՞դ:
-Քեռիս լավ մարդ է, ու ես իրեն շատ եմ սիրում, միայն թե կնոջ խոսքը օձի թույնի ազդեցություն ունի. գործում է դանդաղ ու քայքայում ամեն ինչ: Ես էլ որոշեցի, որ այդպես այլևս չեմ կարող, ու քեռուս ասացի , որ ուզում եմ առանձին ապրել , դրան առաջինը կողմ էր քեռուս կինը և քեռիս վարձեց այս սենյակը: Արդեն երկու տարի է ես այստեղ եմ ապրում: Մեկ-մեկ այցելում եմ իրենց, մեկ-մեկ էլ քեռիս է գալիս: Սա էլ իմ աշխարհի երկրորդ սկիզբը:
-Կներես ինձ:
-Ինչի՞ համար,- շփոթված հարցրեց նա՝ սևեռուն նայելով ինձ:
-Ես սխալվում էի , քեզնից հիանալի հոգեբան դուրս կգա ,-ժպտալով պատասխանեցի ես:
-Ժամանակը ցույց կտա, հիմա դու ինձ ասա տեսնեմ ինչպե՞ս սկսեցիր կիսամյակդ:
-Լավ, դեռ փորձում եմ ճանաչել մարդկանց, ընկերներ առայժմ չունեմ, բայց աշխատում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ:
-Ընկերների հարցում զգույշ եղիր, նրանք քեզ կարող են բարձրացնել կամ էլ մեկուսացնել այնպես , որ ապրելդ անգամ չուզես:
-Ընկերներիցս մեկը հոգեբան է, -ժպտալով ասացի ես,- նա ինձ կօգնի:
Նատալին նայեց ինձ, խորհրդավոր ժպտաց ու ասաց.
-Եղիր այնպիսին , ինչպիսին որ կաս և ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Այստեղ ավարտվեց մեր զրույցը, որովհետև Նատալին գնաց իր սենյակը ես ՝ իմ:
Օրերն անցնում էին: Կյանքս քիչ-քիչ ընկնում էր հունի մեջ: Տանն ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր: Մենք երեքով մի ընտանիք էինք դարձել: Ամենակրևորը, որ նախկին անտարբերությունն այլևս չկար: Համալսարանում ինձ լավ էի զգում ,այլևս ոչ մի անհարմարություն: Միայն թե մի բան մոտս այնուամենայնիվ չէր ստացվում: Չէի հասկանում, թե շարադրությունս ինչպես պետք է սկսեմ: Հարցի կենսաբանական կողմը հետաքրքիր չէր, իսկ մարդկային հարաբերությունների մասին գրելը այդքան էլ հեշտ գործ չէ: Մեկի համար աշխարհն սկզբնավորվում, ձևավորվում ու իր զարգացում ապրում է այն ժամանակ, երբ նա սպիտակ թղթին գույն է տալիս, ստանում մի պատկեր, որ տեսնում էր իր երազներում, մյուսն էլ սկզբնավորում էր իր աշխարհը այն բանաստեղծություններով, որոնք ծնվում են պահի թելադրանքով և հետո դառնում են կամ նոստալգիկ պահերի անբաժան մի մասը կամ էլ դահիճի անտարբերությամբ ճմռթվում ու գցվում են բարկ կրակի մեջ՝ որպես անցյալը ջնջելու կամ մոռանալու մի խղճուկ փորձ: Մեկն իր աշխարհը սկզբնավորում է ըստ կյանքի էտապների : Ամեն վերջից հետո գալիս է մի նոր սկիզբ: Ամեն բան կյանքում ենթակա է շրջափուլի: Ու անգամ հաստատուն վիճակը ժամանակի ընթացքում դառնում է ձանձրալի: Ուզում ես նոր սկիզբ ու նոր վերջ.................
Մի խոսքով ճաշակեցի կյանքիս առաջին ու, ինչպես ժամանկը ցույց տվեց, վերջին լուծարքը:

----------

Alphaone (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

12–րդ տարբերակ
*ՀԱՎԵՐԺԱԿԱՆ «ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ»*

Ձանձրույթ էր, համատարած ծույլ ձանձրույթ: Ամեն ինչ գեղեցիկ էր, հոյակապ ու հարմար: Տխուր կատարելություն էր, թեև տխրությունը մեզ ծանոթ չէր: Մենք ապրում էինք տարտամ անդորրության մշտական մթնոլորտում: Վախ, սպասում, տագնապ, ցնցում, անակնկալ պատահար. դրանք հետո հայտնվեցին, իսկ սկզբում չկային: Այդ սկիզբն էլ չկար: Ոչինչ էլ չկար, թեև ամեն ինչ կար: Ժամանակ չկար: Լուսատուներ կային, գիշերն ու ցերեկն իրար էին հաջորդում, բայց օրերը չէին անցնում, նույն երկարուձիգ օրը կարծես լիներ, որ հոսում էր մեր կողքով, մենք հանդիսատես էինք ու չէինք ծերանում: Մենք այդպես էինք ստեղծվել, մենք հիշողություն չունեինք, հուշեր չունեինք, անցյալ չունեինք: Մենք ապագա չունեինք, մերը ներկան էր. վայրկյան էր, թե դար` մինևնույն էր:
Մենք անմահ էինք: Բայց դա էլ հետո իմացանք, երբ արդեն անմահ չէինք: Մենք անմահությունը չէինք հասկանում, մահը մեզ անհայտ էր, ուրեմն կյանք էլ չկար: Մեղկ երանություն էր, որ մեր մշտակայությամբ հիմնավորում էր իր անհրաժեշտությունը:
Մենք մշտակա էինք, բայց նա գոյություն ուներ ինձնից առաջ ու եղավ, երբ գոյություն ունեցա ես: Նա էր այդպես ասում: Ես գիտեմ` նա սիրում էր ինձ: Դրախտն անապատ էր առանց ինձ: Ես այդ ամայեցնող զգացումը չեմ ապրել: Աշխարհն ինձ համար իմաստ ուներ ի սկզբանե: Ես նայում էի նրան ու մտածում. «Խե՛ղճ իմ, խե՛ղճ, ինչպե՞ս ես ապրել մենակ, ինչի՞դ էր պետք այս ողջ անսահմանությունը, ինչպե՞ս ես դիմացել այս սրտմաշուկ ձանձրույթին»: Ես չէի կարողանա, ես չէի դիմանա: Անվերջ, անդադար թափառել, կրկնել նույն ուղին, դիմավորել նույն լուսաբացը, հիանալ նույն մայրամուտով, տեսնել նույն երազները, նույն տարակուսանքով հարցնել «Հանուն ինչի՞» ու պատասխան չգտնելով` «Անքննելի են Աստծո գործերը» նույն պատասխանը տալ:
Ես նրա փրկությունն էի այդ կրկնվող անեզրության մեջ: Բայց ես համադարման չէի: Ես համադարման լինելու դաժանությունը չունեի: Ես նրա վաղնջական կարոտն էի, արարիչն ինձ նեցուկ էր ստեղծել նրա համար, բայց ես նրա ձանձրույթը չէի փարատում: Ես նրա աչքերում անտունություն էի տեսնում: Դրախտը նրանն էր, մերն էր, բայց մենք մեր տանը չէինք, մենք տանտեր չէինք, մենք տնվոր էինք: Մենք դրախտը չէինք վաստակել, շահել էինք, որովհետև արարիչը մեզ անսահման սիրում էր: Այդ սերն ամեն ինչ մեզ համար հիասքանչ էր ստեղծել, բայց մենք չէինք սքանչանում. մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհում մենք մեր հետքերը չէինք գտնում:
Մեզնից առաջ, բայց մեզ համար գոյություն ունեցող այս աշխարհն ահեղ էր ու օտար: Այն մեծ էր, հեռավոր ու անմարդկային: Մենք փոքրիկ, աննշան ու թույլ էինք թվում համընդհանուր վիթխարիության մեջ: Մենք փոշեհատիկ էինք, մտածող եղեգ` տիեզերքի հողմերին դեմ հանդիման: Եվ, այնուամենայնիվ, մենք այս աշխարհում լքված չէինք. արարիչը մեզ անսահման սիրում էր: Միգուցե մենք մեծամիտ էինք, բայց այնքա՜ն հաճելի էր արարչի պատկերն ու նմանությունն ունենալը: Մենք երևի երջանիկ էինք երես առած երեխաների պես:
Մենք թեթևամիտ չէինք, պարզապես մենք անցյալ չունեինք: Դա տարօրինակ էր, բայց նա ստեղծվել էր ինձնից առաջ: Չգիտեմ` որքան էր նա թափառել սեփական միայնության բավիղներում, որքան էր երազել, ցանկացել, թե աղաչել, երբ արարիչն ինձ նրա անհրաժեշտ օդը դարձրեց: Նա լավ էր կողմնորոշվում այդ նախաստեղծ աշխարհում, բայց ես նրա փարոսը դարձա: Նա ինձ հավերժական սիրո խոսքեր չէր շշնջում, հմայված աչքերով չէր նայում, սիրո վկայություններ չէր տալիս: Ասենք, ես չէի էլ պահանջում խոստումներ ու ապացույցներ: Ես գիտեի, որ նա սիրում էր ինձ:
Ես էի, որ միայն նրանն էի, մնացածը նա կիսում էր արարչի հետ: Աշխարհը կար ի փառս Աստծո, ի սեր մարդու: Եվան կար շնորհիվ Ադամի, հանուն Ադամի: Նա միշտ իմ կողքին էր, ես միշտ նրա հետ էի: Ես սիրում էի նրան, նա իմ ամենահարազատն էր, նոր բացվող օրվա թաքստոց, հանճարեղ-դաժան անկեղծություն, ամրոցի քար, աշխարհաստեղծ իրականություն: Նա իմ աշխարհն էր, աշխարհն իմն էր, աշխարհը դրախտ էր:
Եվ, այնուամենայնիվ, միայն ես ի զորու չէի լցնելու նրա հոգու դատարկությունը, Ադամի ոգին ճամփորդ էր, նրան դրախտը չէր գերում, Աստծո աշխարհում նա անելիք չուներ:
Շատ ավելի ուշ ես հասկացա, որ չկա աշխարհ, որ Աստծունը չի: Ադամը, սակայն, դա միշտ էլ գիտեր: Նրա արարքն արկածախնդրություն չէր, ոչ էլ փախուստ: Նա իմաստ էր որոնում, կյանքում կյանքից ավելի թանկ ինչ-որ բան: Նա իր սեփական աշխարհն էր ուզում: Արարիչը դա գիտե՞ր: Ամենագետ, կանխագետ. իհարկե, գիտեր: Նրա նպատակներն անիմանալի էին, բայց Նրա անտեսանելի հովանավոր հոգատարությունը գոտեպնդում էր մեզ: Մենք Նրանից չէինք վախենում, մենք Նրանով ուժեղ էինք: Նա չափազանց մերն էր, իսկ թափառականի մեր հոգիներն անհայտին էին ձգտում: Դրախտը հին էր, պարզ ու ծանոթ, մեզ գերում էր նորությունը: Մենք չէինք ցանկանում Նրա հետ չափվել, Նա արարիչ էր, մենք` ստեղծագործ: Մեր աշխարհը Նրանն էր լինելու:
...
Ամբողջ օրն Ադամին էի փնտրում: Ո՞ւր էր կորել նա դրախտի հայտնի հորիզոններում: Վերջերս տարօրինակ տրտմություն էր նրան պատում, հետո անհանգիստ մտորումների հետքեր էին երևում նրա ճակատին: Ինձ ոչինչ չէր պատմում: Սկզբում ես վիրավորվում էի, հետո հասկացա, որ սիրելի մարդուն խնայելու մի ձև էր դա, փայփայելու, պաշտպանելու եղանակ: Ես երջանիկ էի, բայց Ադամի լռությունը մտահոգիչ էր:
Որոնումներից հետո նրան գտա գողտրիկ լճակի ափին` մեկուսի ուռենու տակ: Մեր սիրած վայրերից էր դա, այդտեղից գեղեցիկ տեսարան էր բացվում. մենք տեսնում էինք բոլորին, մեզ ոչ ոք չէր տեսնում: Հենված ծառի բնին, կզակը ձեռքի ափին` նա կենտրոնացած նայում էր թեթևորեն ալեկոծվող ջրերին, որոնցում արտացոլվում էր շառագույն երկինքը: Ադամը չափազանց հողեղեն էր, որպեսզի լրջորեն գնահատեր բնապատկերի բանաստեղծական թովչանքը: Նա ցանկանում էր մենակ մնալ:
- Ադա՛մ,- կանչեցի ես:
Նա հառաչեց, բայց չշրջվեց: Իհարկե, նա գիտեր, որ ես կգտնեի իրեն, միգուցեև սպասում էր ինձ:
- Արի՛,- ասաց նա,- նայի՛ր:
Նայեցի նրա մեկնած ձեռքի ուղղությամբ: Լճակի հանդիպակաց ափից չքնաղ մարգագետինը տարածվում էր մինչև անտառածածկ մշուշապատ լեռները, որոնք ձուլվում էին հորիզոնին:
- Ի՞նչ ես կարծում` ի՞նչ կա հորիզոնից այն կողմ,- հարցրեց նա:
Տարակուսեցի, շփոթվեցի: Դե՛, ի՞նչ կարող էր լինել: Ամեհի աշխարհ էր, հորիզոնից հետո նոր հորիզոն կարող էր լինել: Երբեք չէի մտածել այդ մասին: Իմ աշխարհն այնտեղ էր, որտեղ Ադամն էր:
- Չգիտեմ:
- Ինչո՞ւ:
- Ի՞նչը` ինչո՞ւ:
- Ինչո՞ւ չգիտես:
- Երևի երբեք չեմ ցանկացել իմանալ:
- Չի՞ հետաքրքրել,- Ադամն անսահման համառ էր:
- Ադա՛մ, խնդրում եմ,- լացս գալիս էր,- ասա՛` ի՞նչ է կատարվում:
Նա դարձյալ հառաչեց.
- Ոչինչ: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ այն է, որ ոչինչ չի կատարվում: Ամենուր ձյուն է ու սառույց:
Ապշեցի: Այս հավիտենական գարնանը նա լեռների կատարների ճերմակ շղարշից բացի որտե±ղ էր ձյուն ու սառույց տեսել:
- Ադա՛մ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
Մի քանի ակնթարթ լռեց, հետո ասաց.
- Գնում եմ այնտեղ: Գալի՞ս ես:
- Ո՞ւր,- չհասկացա:
- Այս հավերժությունից հոգնել եմ: Չեմ կարողանում ընտելանալ ձանձրույթին: Գնում եմ հորիզոնից այն կողմ:
- Իսկ ի՞նչ կա այնտեղ:
- Աշխարհ:
- Ընդամե՞նը,- հիասթափվեցի ես,- և ինչո՞վ է այդ աշխարհը տարբերվում այս աշխարհից:
- Գրեթե ոչնչով,- Ադամը ձայնն իջեցրեց շշնջոցի, կարծես արարիչը չպիտի լսեր,- բայց դա կլինի մեր աշխարհը:
Մեր աշխարհը, մեր ժամանակը, մեր կյանքը: Մի՞թե դա հնարավոր էր: Նա հավատում էր, որ հնարավոր էր:
- Դե՛,- շտապեցրեց նա, կարծես հապաղելը կարող էր ինչ-որ բան փոխել (չէ՞ որ նա արդեն ամեն ինչ վճռել էր),- գալի՞ս ես:
Մի պահ, միայն մի պահ պատկերացրեցի դրախտն առանց նրա: «Թող ների ինձ Աստված,- մտածեցի ես,- բայց ինչի՞ս է պետք դրախտն առանց Ադամի»: Անհամ հավերժության հեռանկարն ինձ չէր հրապուրում: Ոչ մի գաղտնիք, ոչ մի կասկած, միայն իմաստ:
- Գալիս եմ:
Աստվա՛ծ իմ, որքա՜ն պայծառ էր նրա հայացքը, ինչքա՜ն արևներ կային նրա աչքերում, երբ նա ինձ մեկնեց իր ձեռքն ու տարավ իր հետևից.
- Պետք է արարչին հայտնել մեր որոշումը:
- Իսկ մի՞թե Նրան արդեն ամեն ինչ հայտնի չէ:
- Հայտնի է: Վաղուց էր հայտնի:
...
- Քո երեսի քրտինքով կաշխատես քո օրվա հացը,- հոգատար հոր պես էր խոսում արարիչը, բայց ես սարսափեցի: Ադամը մնաց անհողդողդ:
- Ցավով կծնվի քո սերունդը,- ինձ դիմելով` շարունակեց զգուշացնել արարիչը:
Նայեցի Ադամին: Երևի անօգնական տեսք ունեի, որովհետև նա ժպտաց քաջալերանքով: Ես սրտապնդվեցի: Ի վերջո, մեր արարքն արկածախնդրություն չէր, ոչ էլ փախուստ, այլ սկիզբ: Ադամի զարմ, Եվայի ցեղ: Մենք դրախտի եթերային անդորրը չէինք փոխարինում տատասկոտ երկրի փշերով, մենք երկրային տառապանքի գնով արժանանում էինք երկնային երանությանը:
- Դժվարին է լինելու ձեր ճանապարհը, զավակնե՛րս,- ասաց արարիչը` երևի մտքում խոստանալով. «Բայց ես միշտ ձեզ հետ կլինեմ»:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

13–րդ տարբերակ
*
ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ
*

-Ես հեռանում եմ,- ասաց Ադամը:
-Դու տեսել ես Աստծուն, զրուցել ես Նրա հետ, դու չես վախենում,-ասաց Սեթը:

-Փրկիչը գալու է, սպասեք Նրան: 
Սեթը գրկեց հորը. ամուր սեղմեց գրկում…
-Դու ինձ շատ ես պատմել Նրա մասին, ես սիրում եմ Աստծուն, բայց ինչու՞ ապստամբեցինք: 
-Ես տեսել եմ Աստծուն, երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր…դրախտը…Աստված: Եվ մեղքը…այն փոխեց ամեն ինչ: 

Խոր լռություն տիրեց: Հրեշտակների ցնծագին ձայներն անգամ մարեցին: Ամպերին ձուլվեցին երգերի վերջին հնչյունները, արձագանքեցին ողբագին… Մինչ այդ անծանոթ մի զգացում տիրեց երկուսին էլ` անհանգստության, անորոշության ու տագնապի, որ բնավորվեց ներսում: Ի՜նչ անմեղությամբ և հույսով էին իրեն նայում Եվայի աչքերը…հրաշագեղ և չքնաղ իր Եվան: Անսովոր և ցավագին վախի նախազգացումով նրանք նայեցին միմյանց, մինչև կհնչեր աստվածային դատավճիռը… 
Հետո ինքը գրկեց Եվային. ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող էր անել: Իսկ միգուցե ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի՞ ունենա: Ամեն ինչ կարծես առաջվանն է: Բայց հենց նույն պահին, իրենք էլ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու, նայեցին իրենց մարմնին…լուսե հագուստը անհետացել էր: Մերկ էին: Մարմինն իրենցն էր, բայց այնքան տարօրինակ էին այդ նոր զգայությունները`ամոթի, անհարմարության, նաև` անսովոր, մեղավոր հաճույքի: Մի խոր անդունդ էր լցվում երկուսի մեջ` իրենցից ո՞վ էր այս ամենի մեղավորը… իսկ միգուցե երկուսն էլ մեղավո՞ր էին: Լռությունն ավելի խորացավ, թափանցեց մարմնի յուրաքանչյուր բջիջի մեջ: 
Հիշեց, թե ինչպես Եվան ավելի սեղմվեց իրեն: Զգում էր նրա մարմնի ջերմությունը: Չէր ցանկանում, որ տխրեր իր Եվան, ինչքան էլ որ մեղավոր զգա իրեն: Ինքն էլ կարող էր դիմադրել, բայց… չվստահեցին Արարիչին: 
Անսովոր զգացումները աստիճանաբար թափանցում էին ուղեղի ամենահեռավոր անկյուններն անգամ: Երջանկությանն ու անդորրին փոխարինելու էր գալիս տարօրինակ մի անհուսություն, անհանգստություն և նույնիսկ ատելություն, ինքն էլ չգիտեր` ինչու՞ և ու՞մ հանդեպ, ընդհանրապես: Տարօրինակ մի դող ցնցում էր երկուսին էլ, ցու՞րտն էր, ամոթն ու վա՞խը, թե՞ մի ուրիշ բան: Իրենք չէին հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում իրենց հետ: Ինքն էլ սեղմվեց Եվային, ցանկացավ ձուլվել, մի լինել նրա հետ: Ինչ գեղեցիկ ու քնքուշ էր աստվածային Եվան և ինչ վստահությամբ էր նայում իրեն: Ցանկացավ հովանավորել, պաշտպանել նրան, ինքն էլ չգիտեր` ինչի՞ց և ումի՞ց: Այնքան լավ էր միասին, եթե չլինեին այդ նոր, խորհրդավոր զգացումները: Պտուղը, այո՛, պետք չէր ուտել պտուղը: 
Մերկ էին, տարօրինակ զգացում էր մերկությունը, այո՛, պետք էր ծածկվել, իսկ իրենց կողքին անուշ բուրմունք էր արձակում թզենին. ինչ լայն էին տերևները, խավոտ ու փափուկ: Նրանք դանդաղ, զգուշորեն, միմյանց ձեռք բռնած, շուրջբոլորը նայելով մոտեցան ծառին…
Աստիճանաբար հեռավոր հուշ էին դառնում եդեմական երջանկության ժամանակները: Աստվածային անդորրության հրաշալի ակնթարթները ոչնչանում էին երկիր մոլորակի խռովության և ապստամբության բոցերի մեջ: Մարգարեական տեսիլքով նա տեսավ ծերացող երկրի մեծ ողբերգությունը, մարդկային հոգու սարսափելի ավերածությունները. մահանում էր ամեն ինչ: Տխրությունը ալիքվում էր ներսում, ծառս լինում և հավերժության փափագ առաջացնում…Եվայի հետ միասին… Անցած 900 տարիները… իրենց սիրո, Աստծո ներկայության ցնծալի ակնթարթները, երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր… և մահանում էր: Մեղքի իշխանությունն աղճատեց աստվածային պատկերն ու նմանությունը: Աշխարհի սկիզբն էր ու երկրի պատմության ավարտը կարծես: Հոգնած մարդու նման նայում էր իր տիրույթներին և աչքը չէր կշտանում…ինչքան բան էր փոխվել. երկիրն անցնում էր: Տարիների ծանրությունից սպառվեցին ուժերը, թուլացան ծնկները և մարեց կյանքի կենսական ուժը: Նա դեռ էլի կքայլի երբեմնի դրախտի հրաշագեղ կածաններով, կհիանա բարձրաբերձ ծառերի երկնասլաց պատկերներով, կհիշի երկրի մանկությունը: …Ինչքան են քայլել Եվայի հետ միասին այն բոլոր հրաշալի տարիներին, երբ երկիրը մանուկ էր, երբ նենգադավ օձը դեռ չէր խաբել իրենց…ինչ խորամանկությամբ էր նա անվստահություն ու ատելություն ներշնչում Աստծո հանդեպ: 
Երբ երկիրը մանուկ էր...Սիրո երգն էր հնչում հավերժության կացարաններից: Հիմա, երբ ժամանակին ընթացք տրվեց, ժամանակը ծերացնում է: Ժամանակն ավերում է, բայց նա նաև բուժում է, մինչև կգա Փրկիչը: 
… Ինքը տեսել է Աստծուն, քայլել է Նրա հետ, լսել զրույցները հրեշտակների, տեսել ինչպես են քերովբեները փակում դրախտի դռները… բոցե սուրը…Եվայի հետ գլխիկոր հեռացան: Այդ օրվանից էր, որ սկսեցին երազել, երազանքները դարձան իրենց կյանքի անբաժանելի մասը: Հասկացան, որ երջանիկ լինելու համար պետք է երազել: Երազանքներն էին, որ մեղմում էին մահվան վախը, անջատման տխրությունը և կորուսյալ դրախտի վերադարձի հույսը ներշնչում: 
Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր, տխրում էր առանց Եվայի: Աստված ընկեր պարգևեց…հանդարտ բացվեցին աչքերը: Հենց գլխավերևում տեսավ նրան. Իրեն շատ էր նման, բայց մի տեսակ քնքուշ, մեղմ ու ձգող: Նրան թվաց, թե իրենք մի ամբողջություն են և այնքան ներդաշնակ, և որ ինքը հենց նրան էր սպասում… այնքան հիասքանչ էր այդ նոր էակը…աչքերը պայծառ ցոլում էին երկնքի կապույտի նման, երկար մազերը մեղմ հորդում էին հրաշագեղ ուսերն ի վար, այտերը վարդագույն էին, ժպիտը` առինքնող: Նա ծնկեց և բռնեց իր ձեռքը, որ միասին բարձրանան: Ինքը հենց առաջին հայացքից սիրահարվեց նրան և հասկացավ, որ անբաժան են հավիտյան: Եվան ժպտում էր իրեն: Այդ ժպիտն էր դառնալու իրենց երջանկության, համատեղ կյանքի անխախտության և համատեղ կործանման առհավատչյան: Հանուն այդ ժպիտի ինքն անցնելու է կյանքի բոլոր դժվարություններով ու խորխորատներով: Որպեսզի նվաճի նրա սիրտը, հաղթահարելու է դիվային խոչընդոտները, և հանուն այդ սիրո ինքն ու իր նման շատերն են զոհաբերելու հավերժն ու անանցը… 
Աստված օրհնեց իրենց միաբանությունը: Դրախտային կյանքի, երջանկության նոր էջն էր Եվան. վայելք, որ ավարտ չուներ: Եվ ինչքան անսահման էր երջանկությունը, այնքան մեծ էր Եվայի հետաքրքրասիրությունը… Քամին մեղմ սվսվոցով ցիրուցան էր անում տերևները, օրորում ծառերի գագաթները: Յուրաքանչյուր քայլի հետ խշրտում էին մահացած տերևները: Երկար, տխրությամբ նայում էին գետնին թափված տերևներին` չորացած ու թորշոմած…մահվան սարսափն էին կանխազգում, մինչև կգար անխուսափելին…աշխատանքն ավելի ծանրացավ, հողն այլևս բարեբեր չէր, կենդանիներն էլ էին կատաղել և վայրենացել: 
Աշխարհը մանուկ էր: Բերկրալի անսահմանություն և դիվային խաբեություն: Մահվան ու չգոյության ուրվական: Անվախճան սիրո պատմությունը և ակնթարթային դադար, մինչև կգա խոստացված Փրկիչը: 
Զավակների հետ ուրախությունը հերթական վայելքն էր, մինչև առաջին սպանությունը… 
Սարսռում էր, երբ հիշում էր Եվայի սարսափազդու ճիչը և ողբը, երբ իմացավ Աբելի սպանության լուրը… մեղքի հետևանքն էր անմեղ Աբելի արյունը և Կայենի փախուստը: 
Անսահման կարոտի և սիրո ալիքները փրփրադեզ օվկիանոսի նման ծառս եղան հոգում. Աբե՛լ, զավա՛կս…: Հիշողություններն ալիքվում էին, տխրությունն անսահման էր, մինչև կծնվեր Սեթը: Նա մեղմեց Աբելի կորուստի տառապանքները: Աբելը… անհնազանդությունն էր պատճառը. Աստված զգուշացրել էր, որ զգույշ լինեն, չհեռանան իրարից: Այդ օրը Եվան միայնակ էր…երբ թույլ տվեց ճակատագրական մեղքը: Չմարեց դրանից իր սերը Եվայի հանդեպ…ընդհակառակը` Եվայի հուսահատ ողբը, որ թրատեց օդը Աբելի մահվան լուրն իմանալիս, կարեկցանքի, սիրո և համերաշխության զգացումներ առաջացրեց: Մայրական առաջին ճիչն ու արցունքը, առաջին կորուստը, մահվան առաջին հարվածը: Կանգնել էին Աբելի անշարժ դիակի մոտ և զարմանքով ու սարսափով էին փորձում հասկանալ այն, ինչը դեռևս անհասկանալի էր նրանց… մահը, ի՞նչ էր մահը: Չէին տեսել, չգիտեին այդ խորհրդավոր ու անկոչ հյուրին: Զգուշացված էին, չէ՞: Ցնցվեցին, երբ տեսան մահվան, չգոյության ուրվականը…չվստահեցի՞ն Աստծուն, հասկացա՞ն անհնազանդության ողբերգությունը. Եվան հատուցեց իր մայրական հույզերի խորտակումով, Աստծո հետ ապստամբությամբ, մարդու ողջ անհուսությամբ: Նա փարվեց Ադամին… դեպի քո մարդը լինի քո փափագը…սիրեց նրան կանացի հոգու մոլեգին քնքշանքով, ցանկացավ ազատագրվել մեղավորության և տառապանքի տվայտանքներից: Այդ երեկո ավելի երկար կանգնեցինք մայրամուտի դեմ, տեսանք ինչպես է արևը հանդարտ և նույն ձևով իր պտույտ կատարում. կարծես ոչինչ էլ չէր եղել, չկար մահ և հուսահատություն: Մենք հասկացանք, որ Աստված Իր վշտի մեջ էլ շարունակում է գործել: Նրա ներկայությունն էր, որ ապրելու ուժ և կամք տվեց: Աստված չէր խոստացել, որ աղետ ու դժբախտություն չի լինի, այլ խոստացել էր, որ նեղության պահին իրենց հետ կլինի…մինչև կգա հավերժականը: Եվան իրենն էր նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ չհնազանդվեց Աստծուն, երբ ողբում էր և ժպտում, կանացի դյութանքներով և քնքշությամբ թովում իրեն, երջանկացնում և լցնում իր կյանքը կանացի մեղմությամբ: Անկատար էր երկիրն առանց հրաշալի եվաների նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր: Տխրում էր առանց Եվայի, միայնակ էր…հավերժության մեջ: Երբ ձանձրանում էր, իմաստուն Արարիչը ընկեր ստեղծեց իր համար: Այդպես անցան փոխադարձ սիրո, համատեղ կյանքի հարյուրավոր տարիները, բազում զավակների հետ երջանկության հարյուրամյակները: Իսկ հերթական զավակները ուրախություն էին պատճառում և մեղմում առաջին կորուստի ցավը: Սեթի ծնունդը հույս էր, որ նրանով կգա խոստացված Փրկիչը… անցնում էին դարերը և մահանում էին Աստծո զավակները, իսկ Փրկիչը… ուշանում էր: 
-Ես գնում եմ,- ասաց նա,- հոգնել եմ:
-Դու ճանաչում ես Աստծուն,-դու չես վախենում,-ասաց Սեթը: 
Ե՞րբ հասկացավ ինքը, որ կարող էր Եվայի ձեռքից չվերցնել պտուղը, չէ՞ որ Աստված մեկ ուրիշ Եվա կստեղծեր իր համար, նույնքան գրավիչ ու…անդիմադրելի: Մեղքի հետևանքներն ահավոր էին, արգելված պտուղը` դառնության բաժակ… անաստված գիտության ողջ սարսափներով: Դարձա՞ն ավելի գիտուն, երբ մեղքը կյանքի փորձառություն դարձավ, իսկ մահը` իրականություն: Եվան ծերության առաջին մահն էր, ուրախ հիշողությունների, հրաշալի ժամանակների, համատեղ մաքառումների տարիների տեսիլքը` Աստծո խոստումների հետ միասին: Անցավ և իր ժամանակը, ինքն էլ կլքի երկիրը…

----------

Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ադամը հայացքը հառեց բարեբեր դաշտերին, ընդարձակ հարթավայրերին. ցորենի ոսկեգույն ծփանքը հայացք էր շոյում: Աշխարհի առաջին, կուսական գեղեցկությունը դեռևս պահպանվում էր: Աշխարհը շարունակում է իր ընթացքը, դեռ երկար նա կընթանա և կմխրճվի հավերժության խորքերը: Մարդիկ… տիեզերական որբե՞ր են, որ քայլում են տիեզերական թավուտներում, անծայրածիր աստղային ծիրերում, իրենք էլ չիմանալով մինչև երբ և մինչև ուր կքայլեն ոլոր-մոլոր` աչքները հառած աստվածային նախախնամությանը: Հոգնել է մարդը…առջևում հազարամյակների մաքառումներն են և տանջալից…մահը` հույսի երազանքներով: Չի հոգնել միայն Արարիչը` ականջալուր այդ առեղծվածային էակի` մարդու աղերսներին ու հոգևոր թոթովանքներին: Ամենօրյա աղաղակների ու անզոր երազանքների միակ Վկան` Աստված: 
Իր` Ադամի մարգարեական տեսիլքն էր համընդհանուր պայքարն ու սպանությունների համաճարակը…մարդը` մարդու թշնամին…ինչու՞… մե՞ղքը: 
Ադամի հայացքը ճեղքեց դարերի ու հազարամյակների վարագույրը. անիմաստ պայքար ու քարից մինչև ճեղքված ատոմի հրո ճարակ, մղձավանջային մի սունկ` քաղաքների վրա` կանանցով, ծերերով ու երեխաներով լի: Նա տեսավ խելագարված ու ցնորահար մարդկանց խելակորույս վազքը: Պայքար հացի ու գաղափարի, իշխանության ու կրոնի համար: Դա արդարացում չուներ, դա սատանայի ֆշշոցն էր, որ օձի կերպարանքով եկավ և խաբեց: Խաբեց, երբ աշխարհը դեռ մանուկ էր… 
Նա տեսավ ցնորական հայացքով մայրերին, որ ողբում էին անժամանակ հեռացած զավակների կորուստը, արճճի հեղեղ, որ թափվում էր անմեղ երեխաների, ծերերի ու կանանց վրա: Խելագարվե±լ էր աշխարհը իր մոլեգին ընչաքաղցության ու նյութապաշտության շրջապտույտի մեջ` հանուն այն հողի ու նյութի, որից պատրաստված էին հենց իրենք: Ձգտում էին ավելի՞ արագ դեպի <հողը դառնալ>…դա՞ էր այն, ինչի համար արարել էր իրենց Աստված: Մարգարեական հայացքով նա տեսավ ինչպես է տապանը իջնում Արարատ լեռան վրա և այնտեղից դուրս են գալիս երկրորդ աշխարհի հոգնած և իրենց կյանքը Աստծուն վստահած բնակիչները: Նրանք տարածվում են շրջապատով մեկ` որպես երկրորդ պատգամի ու խոստմունքի զավակներ և ապրում սպասումի երկար դարեր, մինչև կանցնեն հոգնության ու տառապանքի հերթական հազարամյակները, և կգա Դարերի փափագը` խոստացված Փրկիչը: Ադամը գիտեր, որ կմահանա և ինքը: Կարճ ակնթարթ… սատանայի խայթոց, վերջին անհույս հարված աստվածային ստեղծագործությանը, և այդ խայթոցը եկավ խաբեության ու լույսի կերպարանքով: Նա եկավ ճշտի ու բարու, լավի ու սիրո կեղծ պատրանքներով, նա եկավ` կործանելու աստվածային գեղեցկությունը մարդու մեջ, ոչնչացնելու Աստծո ադամներին ու եվաներին… Նա եկավ, երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր. նա կգա, երբ աշխարհը կծերանա… Կվերադառնա և Եվան, իր հրաշալի ու դյութական Եվան, ամոթխած ու վարդագույն շառագունած այտերով կուսական Եվան, որ բացեց աչքերը, երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր: Աստծո ամենազոր թևերի մեջ ու Եվայի սիրառատ գրկում նա գիտակցեց երջանկությունը, մարդու ողբերգությունը… Եվան, որտե՞ղ է իր հրաշալի Եվան, իրեն մեղքի դրդած և հետևանքները լիուլի ճաշակած Եվան, երկրային առաջին անմեղ զոհը` արդար Աբելը, մյուսները: Նրանք ննջում են, մինչև կմիավորվեն աստվածային մեծ ծրագրի մեջ: Նրանց կյանքը սպասումների, գալիքի ցոլքերի ու հրաշափառ հարության փափագի հույսն էր, որ հառնեն հողից ու ծովից, կրակից ու անհայտությունից, հառնեն Աստծո մեջ, որպեսզի այլևս չբաժանվեն հավիտյան: Նրանք սպասում են մի նոր աշխարհի` ավելի հրաշափառ: 
-Ես գնում եմ, որպեսզի վերադառնամ,-շշնջաց Ադամը:
-Դու քաջ ես,-ասաց Սեթը, դու տեսել ես Աստծուն: Մենք կշրջենք հավերժության կածաններով, հրեշտակների ու քերովբեների հետ, այլ աշխարհների մեղք չգործած բնակիչների հետ: Հա՛յր, սերը կհաղթանակի, տիեզերքը կվերականգնվի…դու ինձ այդպես ես պատմել, իսկ դու տեսել ես Աստծուն: 
-Այո՛, Աստված արարեց ինձ, երբ երկիրը մանուկ էր: Դա ամենն է, մենք հավերժություն ունեինք… հիմա մահանում ենք: Ահա թե ինչու եմ ես հեռանում:
-Հա՛յր, դու ամեն ինչ պատմել ես մեզ: Սերը տիեզերքի բանալին է: 
Հավիտենական երազանքներ… Աստծո հետ կյանք… երազներ Եվայի հետ, ժամանակի անվախճան պտույտ, երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր…

----------

Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

14-րդ տարբերակ
*ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ*

Պատկերացրեք՝ Աստվածը… Համաձայն եմ՝ ը հոդով անսովոր է հնչում, բայց ը -ն անհարաժեշտ է Աստծո վերացական ու անմարմին էությունից որոշակի, միս ու արյուն ունեցող կերպար ստանալու համար։ Ուրեմն, պատկերացրեք՝ Աստվածը, վերևում նստած, անդադար ցած է նայում՝ իր ստեղծած մարդկանց, նրանց կառուցած քաղաքներին ու գյուղերին, խորանում նրանց անձնական կյանքի դժվարությունների մեջ, լսում նրանց աղոթքներն ու ցանկությունները… Ստացվում է, որ Աստվածը գիշեր-ցերեկ զբաղված է սերիալ նայելով՝ էլ կրիմինալ, էլ դեդեկտիվ, էլ բանակային,էլ քաղաքական,  էլ կենցաղային, էլ ինչ թեմայով ասես։ Ու ի տարբերություն տնային տնտեսուհիների և նրանց համար մշտապես բանուգործ ապահովող գործազուրկ ամուսինների, որոնք իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում կարող են նայել միայն սահմանափակ թվով սերիալներ, հարգարժան Աստծո համար նման սահմանափակում չկա։ Նա սերիալ է նայում իր արարչագործության սկզբից և նայելու է միչև օրերի ավարտը, իմա՝ աշխարհի վերջը։ Կարելի է պատկերացնել Աստծո ձանձրույթը, չէ՞ որ մարդիկ շատ են, իսկ պատմությունները՝ քիչ, սակայն մյուս կողմից՝ հեռուստասերիալներն էլ են նման մեկը մյուսին, այստեղ էլ են կրկնվում սյուժեները, ֆաբուլաները, բախումները… Բայց տնային տնտեսուհիներն ու նրանց գործազուրկ ամուսինները հերթով նայում են բոլորը, իսկ ոմանք անգամ կրկնություններն են դիտում։ Այդպիսի բան է սերիալը, մեկումեջ որ նայում ես, պիտի նայես։ 
Աստծո գործը տանելի ու գուցե նույնիսկ հաճելի էր այն երանելի ժամանակներում, երբ երկրի վրա ապրում էին սակավաթիվ մարդիկ, բայց մարդկանց թվաքանակի ահագնացող աճի հետ Աստվածն այլևս անկարող էր անձամբ հետևել իր արարածների կյանքի մանրամասներին, հիմա նա ստիպված էր կաբինետ ձևավորել ու հա ընդլայնել այն՝  նորանոր աշխատատեղեր բացելով հրեշտակների, սերովբեների ու քերովբեների համար, որոնք նույնպես լծվեցին սերիալ նայելու գործին։  Փառք Աստծո, գիտության ու տեխնիկայի նվաճումները հասան նաև Աստծուն, և նա ու իր աշխատակազմի անդամները ազատվեցին սերիալները վերևից՝ լսողությունն ու տեսողությունը լարելով դիտելու անհարմարությունից։ Հեռադիտակին փոխարինելու եկան անգվտանգության համակարգերի մոնիտորները, որոնց առջև նստած հրեշտակները, քերովբեները, սերովբեները և աձամբ Աստվածը սերիալ են նայում՝ նախապես ձայնագրող ու տեսանկարահանող սարքեր տեղադրած լինելով յոթ միլիարդ ու մի քանի միլիոն մարդու բնակարանում, հասարակական վայրերում, փողոցներում, այգիներում, պուրակներում, հրապարակներում…  Համաձայնեք՝ սերիալների սիրահար տնային տնտեսուհիներն ու նրանց գործազուրկ ամուսինները կնախանձեին  միաժամանակ մի քանի տասնյակ սերիալ դիտելու այդ հնարավորությանը։
Սակայն գիտական առաջընթացը կանգ չի առնում և չի բավարարվում ձերք բերած նվաճումներով։ Աստվածը մի օր զգաց, որ ահավոր հոգնել է սերիալներից։ Այնպես չի, թե նախկինում չէր ձանձրանում սերիալ նայելիս, գուցե հենց միայն ձանձրանալու համար էր նայում, բայց սա այդ ձանձրույթը չէր։ Սերիալներն ակնհայտորեն որակազրկվել էին, դրանցում շատ քիչ բան էր տեղի ունենում, էքշընը, շարժումը, խոսքը, քչացել էին։ Մոնիտորներն անդադար ցույց էին տալիս համակարգչային մոնիտորների մոտ անշարժ նստած և ամբողջ էությամբ  մոնիտորների մեջ խորասուզված, կապտավուն լույսով լուսավորված դեմքեր։ Սկզբում այդ ստատիկ կադրը շատ հաճախակի չէր հանդիպում, և Աստվածը ու նրա օգնականները պարզապես թարթում էին ալիքը, ինչպես մենք ենք անում գովազդի ժամանակ, բայց հետո այդ կադրն այնքան հաճախակիացավ, որ պարզապես անհետաքրքրացավ մարդկանց կյանքին հետևելը։ Բոլոր մոնիտորներն էին ցույց տալիս նույն ստատիկ կադրը, ու երբ հերոսներից որևէ մեկը վեր էր կենում իր աթոռից ջուր խմելու կամ զուգարան գնալու նպատակով, հրեշտակները, սերովբեներն ու քերովբեները աժխուժանում էին՝ իրադարձություների ակնկալիքով։  Դրանից անշուշտ տուժում էր աշխատանքը, ու Աստվածը քանի անգամ բռնացրել էր իր օգնականներին մոնիտորների մոտ քնած։ Իրավիճակը դառնում էր անվերահսկելի, ու դա շատ տխրեցնում էր Աստծուն։ Ճիշտ է՝ հսկելու բան առանձնապես չկար էլ, բայց այնուհանդերձ…  «Ո՞ւր է գլորվում աշխարհը»,- մտածում էր ինքն իրեն Աստվածը, և հենց այդ մտորումններն էլ ընդհատեց հանկարծակի հայտնված Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետը։ Նա եկել էր նոթբուքը թևի տակ դրած և համոզում էր Աստծուն, որ անիմաստ է մոնիտորներով մարդկանց հետևելը. «Հիմի սկի իրանք չեն սերիալ նայում, սաղ տեղափոխվել են Ֆեյսբուք, կյանքն այնտեղ  եռում ա»։ 
Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետը Ֆեյսբուքում հաշիվ բացեց Աստծո համար ՏԵՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ անուն-ազգանունով, սովորեցրեց ընկերության առաջարկ ուղարկելն ու ընդունելը, այլոց կարգավիճակներին հետևելը, մեկնաբանություններ գրելը, ֆեյկերին իրական մարդկանցից տարբերելը։ Այդ օրվանից Աստծո կյանքում ավարտվեց սերիալի դարաշրջանը և սկսվեց Ֆեյսբուքինը։ 
Ոչ ոքի մտքով չէր անցնում, որ այդ օգտատերը ինքը Աստվածն է, ու դա Աստծուն անսահմանափակ հնարավորություններ էր տալիս անարգել բացահայտելու մարդկանց հոգում եղած մաղձը, շահամոլությունը, անազնվությունը,...  Դա շատ դժվար է անել եկեղեցում, ուր մարդիկ գալիս են խնդրանքներով ու բարիացած, մինչդեռ հոգու այդ  հատկանիշների դերը դժվար է գերագնահատել աստվածային ռեսուրսների խնայողության տեսանկյունից, քանի որ հենց դրանք են թույլ տալիս պատժամիջոցներ կիրառել մարդկանց նկատմամբ  և իրավացիորեն անտեսել նրանց խնդրանքները։ Մարդկանց կյանքին հետևելու, նրանց ցանկություններն իմանալու և դրանց կատարման հիմքերը ճիշտ գնահատելու համար Աստվածը ստիպված էր կարդալ ոչ միայն նրանց գրած կարգավիճակները և գրառումները տարբեր խմբերում, այլև անձնական նամակագրությունը։ Այստեղ Աստծուն սպասում էր շատ մեծ ու խոր հիասթափություն. երեսպաշտությունը, կեղծիքը, քծնանքը, անազնվությունն այնքան շատ էին, որ աստվածային ռեսուրսները կարող էին բոլորովին անձեռնմխելի մնալ։   
Եթե Ֆեյսբուք չմտներ, Աստվածը չէր իմանա, որ  աշխարհի վերջ է սպասվում։  Չնայած այդ վերջը աշխարհի երեսից մի քանի դար առաջ վերացած մայաներն էին կանխագուշակել, դրան նախապատրաստվում էին աշխարհի բոլոր ժողովուրդները, որոնք դեռ շարունակում էին դաժան գոյապայքարը միմյանց դեմ։ «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի, ի՞նչ կանեք մինչ այդ»,- հարցում ստացավ Աստվածը։ Անպատկառ ու լկտի պատասխանները, որ մարդիկ գրել էին, համոզեցին նրան, որ հասունացել է աշխարհի հերթական վերջի անհրաժեշտությունը։ Առաջին անգամ նա աշխարհին վերջ էր տվել ջրով, հիա էլ կսազեր, որ հրով վերջ տա, բայց հուրը նրան անարդյունավետ էր թվում, քանի որ վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ մարդիկ դադարել էին զգալ իրենց մարմինները։ Աստվածը վերցրեց և ջնջեց ֆեյսբուքի բոլոր հաշիվները՝ ավելի ճիշտ՝ գրեթե բոլոր։ 
Հայտնի է, որ դրախտը եղել է հայկական լեռնաշխարհում, և ջրհեղեղից հետո կյանքն էլի այստեղից է վերսկսվել։ Զարմանալի պատահականությամբ ֆեյսբուքի աղետը վերապրածներից երկուսը հայկական անուններ ունեին։ Մեկը, ինչպես պարզվեց գրառումներից, ընդդիմության ակտիվիստ էր, մյուսը՝ երիտասարդ հանրապետական նախարար։ Մեկ էգ և մեկ որձ՝ կյանքի շարունակականությունն ապահովելու համար, և Դոդազավր անունով մի ֆեյկ՝ բազմազանութան համար։
 «Բարգավաճեք և բազմացեք»,- գրեց Աստվածը նրանց պատերին։

----------

Ingrid (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Քանի որ ստացված  տարբերակների թիվը հասավ 22-ի, որոշվեց` ավելացնել ևս 4 տարբերակ` սահմանված 10 տարբերակին: Ցանկանում եմ հաճելի ընթերցումներ և բուռն քննարկումներ:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013)

----------


## John

1–ին տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը» – լավն էր, կլանող, հաճույքով կարդացի մինչև վերջ: Համ էլ, մեր մեջ ասած, հոգեհարազատ էր  :LOL:  
 2–րդ տարբերակ. «Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2» – ոչինչ չասող, ոչ մի հետք չթողնող պատմվածք էր, ուղղակի կարդացի ու վաղը դժվար թե հիշեմ նման պատմվածքի գոյության մասին
13–րդ տարբերակ. «Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր» – ձանձրալի էր, արհեստականորեն գեղեցիկ բառերով ու արտահայտություններով համեմված՝ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ...
 14–րդ տարբերակ. «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի» – Ընդհանուր առմամբ վատը չէր, բայց չեմ սիրում այնպիսի պատմվածքները, որոնք եթե գրվեին տասը տարի առաջ, կամ քսան տարի հետո՝ ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չէին ասի:

Առայժմ միայն այս տարբերակներն եմ կարդացել, ընթացքում մյուսներին էլ կանդրադառնամ

----------

Դավիթ (04.01.2013), Տրիբուն (04.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Ուվալնյատի օրը 2» էս ո՞վ ա գրել  :Angry2:

----------


## Sagittarius

Կարդացաքներիցս. տարբերակ 10ը լավն ա  :Smile: 

շարունակեմ կարդալ...

----------


## Արէա

Էս ինչ լավ մրցույթ էր ժող ջան: Հազար ապրեք: Առավոտից կլանված կարդում եմ, հավես էր: Արդարության համար մի հատ սկզբից եմ կարդացել, մի հատ վերջից: Հեսա մի քիչ խելքս գլուխս հավաքեմ, ամեն մեկի մասին առանձին-առանձին կարծիքս կհայտնեմ: 
Սկզբում, չգիտես ինչի, համոզված էի, որ բոլոր տարբերակները գիտաֆանտաստիկա են լինելու, ու քանի օր ա հավես էի պահել թույն գիտաֆանտաստիկաներ կարդալու, էն էլ էդ առումով մի քիչ հուսախաբ եղա, բայց դե սենց էլ վատ չէր: Համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ հավեսով կարդացել եմ: Ապրեք բոլորդ  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

1–ին տարբերակ. *Աշխարհի սկիզբը*

Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ հեքիաթ էր: Էս թեմայով հեքիաթ ճիշտն ասած չէի սպասում, բայց հետաքրքիր էր ստացվել: Սկզբի Կայաի նկարագրությունից հավեսս եկավ, ոնց որ իմ մանկական գրքերի նկարազարդումները նայելիս լինեի, երկար հոնքերը տեսա գլխակի անցքերից դուրս ցցված: Ծխնելույզից դուրս եկող ճաշերն էլ էին հավես  :Smile: 
Ապակու հետևում կատարվող գործողությունները մի քիչ թափը կոտրեցին, ձգձգած էր երևի, թե ինչ, կեսերից մի քիչ ձանձրացրեց, ու մի քիչ էլ երկու միջավայրերի ընդհանուր կապը ամուր չէր, երկու տարբեր պատմություն լիներ ասես: 
Ամեն դեպքում Կայան ու Ճեյան լավ կերպարներ էին: Շնորհակալություն, հեղինակ  :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (04.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

14-րդ տարբերակ. *Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի*

Եթե հումոր էր՝ հումորը թույլ էր, եթե լուրջ էր՝ Աստված խեղճուկրակ ծերուկ էր, ով մարդկանց գիտական նվաճումներին էր սպասում, իր կյանքը թեթևացնելու համար: Ամեն դեպքում հակված եմ մտածելու, որ հումոր էր: Ուղղակի մի քիչ շատ էր ձգած, երկարացրած: Աստծո ֆեյսբուքյան գործունեությունն էլ էր ձանձրալի, ու ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ տարօրինակորեն թույլ Աստված էր ստացել հեղինակը: Վերջի քաղաքական ենթատեքստն էլ ավելի ավիրեց ամեն ինչ: 
Կարդալուց թեթևությամբ կարդացվում էր, շարադրանքը նորմալ էր, վատը չէր: Բայց ընդհանուր գաղափարը էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (04.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Վա՜այ, չեմ հավատում ամենը կարդացել եմ  :Smile: : Կային պատմվածքներ, որոնք շատ լավն էին, կային էլ որ լավն էին, անհաջողներ  էլ կային ՝դրանք կիսատ կարդացի: :Smile:  

Մի խոսքով լավն էր:

----------

Malxas (05.01.2013), Արէա (04.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

2–րդ տարբերակ. *Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2*

Էլ վերնագիր չկա՞ր հեղինակ ջան  :Smile: 
Գաղափարը հետաքրքիր էր:
Ուրեմն էսպես, միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ նախամարդու երեխաները աշխարհի վերջի ժամանակ մահացած մարդիկ էին  :Think: 
Վատ չի. դարձ ի շրջանս յուր: Ես էլ չեմ ուզում տեսնել աշխարհի վերջը:
Հումորն էլ վատը չի: Ընդհանուր առմամբ կարելի է պատմվածքը լավը համարել: Բայց ոճը հեչ չեմ սիրում, սա իհարկե սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է, ու գիտեմ որ շատերին սա դուր է գալու, բայց ինձ, որպես պատմվածք դուր չեկավ, սա պատմվածք չի էլի, հումորային մանրապատում, կամ նման ինչ-որ բան: 
Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվեց:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

13–րդ տարբերակ. *Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր*

Լավն էր: Կասեի շատ լավն էր, եթե էսքան երկար չլիներ: Հեղինակ ջան, ինչի՞ ես էսքան ձգձգում: Լավ ես պատմում: Ահագին հաջող կտորներ կային, որոնք կլանում ու քաշում են խորքերը, բայց հաջորդիվ եկող երկար ու խճճված նախադասությունները նորից դուրս են մղում ու չեն թողնում ամբողջովին խորասուզվես պատմվածքի մեջ: Շատ դուրս եկավ Եվայի նկարագրությունը, Ադամի հիշողությունները Եվայի մասին: Էն, որ ոչ մի բանում չէր մեղադրում Եվային, Եվայի պատճառով դրախտ էր կորցրել, բայց ի՜նչ քնքշությամբ էր հիշում կնոջ մասին: 
Հեղինակը հիանալի մարդ է, համոզված եմ  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Freeman (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

3–րդ տարբերակ. *Վերջիվերջո*

Շատ ուժեղ չէր: Սկզբում, գայլի նկարագրությունը հետագա անսպասելի ու լարված զարգացման հույս արթնացրեց, բայց զարգացումը դուրս չեկավ, պարզվեց որ հեչ էլ գայլ չէր, քուրմ էր, իսկ քրմերին ու նրանց հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, ի տարբերություն գայլերի, տանել չեմ կարողանում  :Smile:  գոնե գայլ լիներ էլի  :Smile:  իսկ երբ պարզվեց որ հերիք չի քուրմ էր, դեռ երազ էլ էր, լրիվ թևաթափ եղա: Վերջի փիլիսոփայական մտքերն էլ արդեն անիմաստ ու ավելորդ թվացին, քանի որ պարզվեց որ գայլը ոչ միայն քուրմ էր, այլ նաև պատմության հետ հեչ կապ չուներ: Երազ էր մռայլ պատկերներով ու պատմվածքի հետ կապ չունեցող, հետո՝ փիլիսոփայական մտքեր: 
Երևի ուղղակի չհասկացա պատմվածքի իմաստը  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

12–րդ տարբերակ. *Հավերժական «վտարում»*

Առաջի հայացքից էս տարբերակն ու «Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր»-ը կարծես նույն մարդը գրած լինի, նույն թեմայի մասին, բայց միայն առաջի հայացքից: Երբ ավելի խորն ես նայում, զգում ես, որ շատ տարբեր են: Եթե էնտեղ ամեն ինչ բարի ու լուսավոր էր, ապա էստեղ մռայլ ու ծանր էր ամեն ինչ: Էնտեղ Եվան որևէ բան չէր արել Ադամի համար, անգամ զրկել էր դրախտից, բայց Ադամը պաշտում էր նրան: Էստեղ Եվան ամեն ինչ անում է որ Ադամը իրեն լավ զգա, իսկ սա թքած ունի Եվայի վրա: Էնտեղ Ադամը բարի ու լուսավոր կերպար է, էստեղ մեծամիտ էգոիստի մեկն է: Մի խոսքով դուր չեկավ: Մի թեմայով մի անգամ ասել եմ, որ չեմ սիրում ճղճիմ ու տափակ մարդկանց մասին պատմություններ, սա էդ շարքից էր: Չհավանեցի: Լավը չէր:

----------


## Արէա

4–րդ տարբերակ. *Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը*

Սկիզբը լավն էր: Հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ էր համեղ օդով, փափուկ քարերով, շոկոլադե գետակով ու ծղոտե խրճիթով երկիրը: Էդ երկրի բնակիչներն աշխարհի ամենալավ մարդիկ են երևի: Բայց հետո էդ ի՞նչ կատարվեց, հը՞, հեղինակ ջան: Էդ ի՞նչ օրգազմախառը բազմանկյունների մեջ ես ընկել: Հլը շուտ դրա տակից դուրս արի ու հայդա Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ: Կփոխես վերջն ու աշխարհիդ սկզբի նման գեղեցիկ վերջ կհորինես, արքայազնով, բանով  :Smile: 
Սա կիսակատակ իհարկե, ընդհանուր հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Որ մարմնով առօրյա հոգսերի մեջ լինելով, հոգով քո հորինած հեքիաթային երկրում ես: Բայց շատ կուզեմ, որ մարմնով էլ հնարավորինս հեքիաթում լինես  :Smile: 
Լավն էր: Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Ամմէ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

11–րդ տարբերակ. *Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5*

Եսիմ է: Երկար ու անհետաքրքիր պատմություն էր: Ճիշտ է, հեշտ էր կարդացվում ու շատ ձանձրալի չէր, բայց մի քիչ անիմաստ էր էլի: Էն որ կարդում, կարդում ես, ու վերջում ասում ես. հա ի՞նչ: Ոնց որ նստես, ինչ-որ մարդկանց կյանքից մի ոչ նշանակալից հատված նայես, սերիալի նման ինչ-որ: Արհեստական էին ստացվել կերպարները, մանավանդ Նատալին, իր հոգսերով ու բնավորությամբ հանդերձ: Մակերեսային պատմություն էր: Չհավանեցի: Ներողություն:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

5–րդ տարբերակ. *Սոմնիում*

Հետաքրքիր էր: Օրիգինալ ու տարօրինակ մոտեցում էր թեմային: Պատմելու ոճը դուրս եկավ, ավարտն էլ բավականին անսպասելի էր, հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ Անրին կարող էր տղամարդ չլինել: Բայց չնայած էս ամեն ինչին, որպես թեմատիկ պատմվածք շատ չհավանեցի: Աշխարհի սկզբի նման ընկալում ու նկարագրություն չէի սպասում: Էլի եմ ասում, որ սա շատ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է, շատերին գուցե դուր գա, բայց անձամբ ինձ, սյուժեն որպես աշխարհի սկիզբ ընկալել չհաջողվեց: Որպես ուղղակի պատմվածք, վատը չէ, բայց ոչ էս թեմայում:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

10–րդ տարբերակ. *Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 4*

Սա էն տարբերակներից է, որ եկար խոսել չի հաջողվի, կամ պետք է դուր գա, կամ ոչ: Ինձ դուր չեկավ, որովհետև չհասկացա ինչի մասին էր պատմվածքը: Այլաբանություն էր, իրական նկարագրություն էր, հումոր էր, լուրջ էր, ինչ էր, գլուխ չհանեցի: Կարդալը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ինչի՞ մասին էր. մարդիկ են ընկած՝ Ավարայրի ճակատամարտից, բանվոր գյուղացիական ապստամբությունից, ֆիդայիններ, զինվորներ, եսիմ ովքեր: Մեկի գլխից ուղեղը հոսում, չորանում ու երկաթի հոտ է արձակում, հրապարակ է աթոռներով, ու որ մեկը ոտքի կանգնի աշխարհը նորից կսկսվի  :Think: 
Բան չհասկացա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

6–րդ տարբերակ. *Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 2*

 :Sad:  Շատ են մտքերը երևի, խառն են, կեսը այլաբանություն, կեսը իրական, խառնում եմ իրար, խճճվում եմ, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ.

Հեռավորությունից բացվող դաշտում հավերը կոտրում էին իրենց ածած ձվերը…
ես անտարբեր էի բոլոր սկիզբներին, դրանք, դրանք բոլորն էլ ինձ ջարդուփշուր անող արվեստ են…
Տրական հոլով...
Հետո անձրև`ուրեմն`թաց էր: Պատուհանից միշտ էլ կարելի է տեսնել նրան, որովհետև երբ երկինքները օրորվում են, ու, ինչ-որ բան ջարդվելով, վերևից հասնում է այստեղ: Երեխան ամեն անգամ ձեռքերը պարզում է անձրևի ու ձյան համար… 

Հազար ներողություն, բայց ուղեղս կախում ա, բան չեմ հասկանում: ՆԵրողություն:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

9–րդ տարբերակ. *Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը*

Նույնն եմ ասելու ինչ վերևում, ուղղակի էստեղ առանձնացնելու կարիք չկա: Սկզբից մինչև վերջ մի բառ անգամ չեմ հասկացել, չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ եք էսպիսի բաներ գրում, այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ: Դուք էսպե՞ս եք մտածում, չեմ կարծում: Ուրեմն ո՞ւմ են պետք էս արհեստական այլաբանությունները: Մի խոսքով ես էդպես էլ այլաբանություն, մանավանդ էսքան խճճված այլաբանություն հասկանալ չսովորեցի: Լավը չէր:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Արէա քո մեկնաբանությունները մեծ հաճույքով կարդում եմ: Լակոնիկ են , իմաստալից, դիպուկ  :Wink:  : Շատ կցանկանայի,որ դու էլ մի ստեղծագործություն ներկայացնեիր: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (04.01.2013), ivy (04.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), Արէա (04.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարդացել եմ առաջին 8-ը ու ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես դուրս չի եկել...

Առաջինը խոստումնալից սկսվեց, բայց հետո լրիվ անհամացավ: Սոմնիումը էդքան էլ վատը չէր, կարելի էր ավելի լավ ու հետաքրքիր ձևով գրել: Մեջներից ամենահաջողվածը Իկարոն էր, բայց դեռ չգիտեմ դրա օգտին կքվեարկեմ, թե չէ: Կախված է մյուս տարբերակներից:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (05.01.2013), Srtik (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

7–րդ տարբերակ. *Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 3*

 :Smile:  լավն էր ոնց որ: Ասում ա. էսքան շո՞ւտ  :Jpit:  
Ճիշտն ասած էնքան գրեցի, արդեն ուղեղս չի աշխատում, բայց ուզում եմ ավարտին հասցնեմ սկսածս: Թեթև ու զվարճալի պատմություն էր, պատկերացրեցի Ադամին ունքերը կիտած, սենց մուննաթ գալով Աստծո հետ խոսելիս, իբր նադայել արիր էլի, թող հանգիստ վեր ընկնենք  :Smile: 

Տասնչորս պատմվածք ունենք «Աշխարհի սկիզբ» թեմայով, որոնցին հինգի վերնագիրը «Աշխարհի սկիզբ» է:
Մի անեգդոտ հիշեցի, ասում ա.
«Գովազդային գործակալություն» գովազդային գործակալությանը շտապ անհրաժեշտ է կրեատիվ տնօրեն  :Jpit: 
ՀԻմա մերն ա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Դավիթ (04.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուֆ է՜՜՜, մյուս տարբերակների մի մասը կարդացի, մի մասը աչքի տակով անցկացրի ու ահավոր հիասթափված եմ... Սպասում էի զոմբի ապոկալիպսիսներ, միջուկային պատերազմներ, last man on the earth սցենարներ, կիբեռ փանք, սայ ֆայ, ազիմովական դրվագներ, բայց դրա տեղը լիքը այլաբանություններ ու ոչինչ չասող գործեր գտա... Կքվեարկեմ Իկարոյի օգտին, մեկ էլ հնարավոր է Սոմնիումի օգտին: Բայց մի քիչ սպասեմ, տեսնեմ մարդիկ ինչ են քննարկելու:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Ingrid (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

8–րդ տարբերակ. *Իկարո*

Ուֆ, էս ինչ հոգնել հոգնեցի: Ասել *Ամմէ*-ի ավելի լավ էր մի պատմվածք գրեի էսքանի փոխարեն:

Էս տարբերակը ոնց-որ ինչ-որ վեպի վերապատմությունը լիներ, ամեն ինչ ահագին խառն էր, ընթացքում արդեն չես հասկանում ներկա իրադրարձությունների մասին է խոսքը, թե անցյալ: Խոսում են հեռախոսով, հետո պատմում է թե խոսակցությունից առաջ ինչ է եղել, հետո նորից են խոսում, հետո էլի անցյալում ինչ-որ գործողություններ, հետո ընթացքում հասկանում ես որ արդեն խոսակցությունից հետո կատարվելիք գործողությունների մասին է խոսքը, մի խոսքով ահագին խառն էր: Վերջի պարբերությունն էլ ընդհանրապես ավելորդ էր, իմ կարծիքով: 

Կամ ուղեղս արդեն վերջնականապես շարքից դուրս է եկել  :Smile: 
Գնացի: Ապրեք բոլորդ: Շատ եմ սիրում բոլորիդ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (05.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սպասում էի զոմբի ապոկալիպսիսներ, միջուկային պատերազմներ, last man on the earth սցենարներ, կիբեռ փանք, սայ ֆայ, ազիմովական դրվագներ:


Ռուֆ ջան, հլա դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց ընդհանուր զարմացած եմ, որ կոնկրետ էդպիսի սպասելիքներ ես ունեցել: Մրցույթը թեմատիկ էր, ու էդ թեման նայած ում ձեռքը կընկնի: Պատկերացրու` Աշխարհի սկզբի մասին գրեն Մարկեսը, Հեմինգուեյը, Կամյուն, Բորխեսը ու Ազիմովը: Ասենք` ինչու պիտի մյուսների գրածներում ազիմովյան դրվագներ լինեին: Սա գրում եմ ուղղակի նրա համար, որ քվեարկելիս չհիմվենք նրա վրա, թե ինչ էինք ակնկալում կարդալ: Չնայած յուրաքանչյուրիս գործն ա ինչպես քվեարկել, բայց ես, եթե քվեարկեմ, հիմնվելու եմ ուղղակի կարդալուց հետո վրաս թողած տպավության, ազդեցության վրա, ոչ թե սպասելիքներիս արդարանալու:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Դեռ առաջին հինգն եմ կարդացել, ամենատպավորիչը Սոմնիումն էր, թեև առաջին հեքիաթն էլ վատը չէր:
Մնացածը՝ հետո:
Բայց ընդհանուր տարբերակներն էս անգամ ավելի լավն են ոնց որ թե:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեցի՝ էս անգամ մինչև սաղ չկարդամ, ծպտուն չհանեմ, բայց չդիմացա: Առաջին տասներկուսն եմ դեռ կարդացել (հա, վերջին երկուսի վրա նեղացել եմ): Չգիտեմ՝ ուրախանա՞մ, թե՞ տխրեմ, որովհետև միանշանակ վառելու ուղարկելու գործեր չկային, բայց ոչ էլ նենց գործեր կային, որ ասեի՝ ըհը, սա վերջն էր: Ամեն դեպքում, ուրախ եմ, որ աստվածաբանական ու գիտաֆանտաստիկ թեմաներ շատ չեն խցկվել: Բայց էս անգամ ոնց որ օրինաչափությունն էլ էր թարս. սկզբի գործերը լավն էին, գնալով վատանում ա (դրա համար էլ վախենում եմ վերջին երկուսը կարդալ): Ու վառելանյութի բացակայությունը մի տեսակ տխուր ա դարձնում էս մրցույթը  :Sad: 

Առանձին-առանձին երևի հետո կամ կգրեմ, կամ չեմ գրի: Չեմ էլ կողմնորոշվում՝ ինչ սկզբունքով քվեարկեմ: Երևի ամեն դեպքում ստանդարտներս գետնին կհասցնեմ ու բոլոր պոտենցիալ ունեցող գործերին ձայն կտամ:

Մեկ էլ տխուր էր, որ որոշ հեղինակների մոտ երևակայության ի սպառ բացակայություն նկատեցի (խոսքը բնավ վերնագրերի մասին չի):

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## impression

Սոմնիումն ինձ ահավոր դուր եկավ: Ուվալնյատն էլ վատը չէր, իր մոնոլոգային տարբերակով ու ցինիզմով: Մնացածների մասին հետո կասեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013), Տրիբուն (04.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ հեքիաթների նկատմամբ անտարբեր չեմ, առաջին տարբերակը նորից կարդացի:
Էս անգամ էդքան էլ հեքիաթային չթվաց, այլ տեսա, թե իրականում ինչի մասին էր. հեղինակի լրիվ իրական ապրումներն էին մի կոնկրետ թեմայի վերաբերյալ: 
Ժպիտներ եմ ուղարկում հեղինակին:  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013), Արէա (04.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ուվալնյատի օր 2-ը հաստատ ակումբցի տղա ա գրել, Տրիբուն ձյա՞  :Think:

----------

Freeman (05.01.2013), impression (04.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013)

----------


## impression

հա, էդ շնորհակալության վրա իմ աչքն էլ նեղացավ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անցանք գործի  :Jpit:  Մի ընդհանուր բան էլ ասեմ, նոր անցնեմ առաջ: Չգիտես ինչու (կամ երևի գիտեմ ինչու) հեղինակների մեծ մասն ավելի շատ կախվել էր աշխարհի վերջից, ոչ թե սկզբից: Մեծ մասը սկիզբն առանց վերջի չէր պատկերացնում, ու տենց մի տեսակ անկապ էր:

*14. «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի»*
Վատը չէր, կարդալիս ահագին ծիծաղում էի: Բայց դե սրամտքերի հավաքածու լինելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չկար: Մեկ էլ իմ պատմվածքներից մեկը հիշեցրեց իր աստվածով-բանով ու ֆեյսբուքներով: Կքվեարկեմ:

*13. «Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր»*
Էս անգամվա մրցույթում սա միակ գործն էր, որը չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ: Մի քիչ ներվերս խախտվեցին ադամ-մադամ տեսնելուց: Ախր հեղինակը պիտի ֆանտազիա էլ ունենա, չկախվի աշխարհի սկզբի ստանդարտ պատմությունից: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*12. Հավերժական «վտարում»*
Ինձ թվում ա՝ նաև էս գործի մեծ մեղավորությունն էր, որ 13-րդը չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ: Շատ վատը չէր, բայց չեմ քվեարկի: Թեմայի օրիգինալության պակասի պատճառով: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք՝ բոլոր մասնակիցները խիղճները մի կողմ թողնեին, ադամ-եվա անեին: Ահավոր ձանձրալի կլիներ: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*11. Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 5*
Էս գործն ահագին թերություններ ուներ, հում էր, լիքը կլիշեներ, երկխոսությունների արհեստականություն և այլն, բայց նենց մի տեսակ դուրս էկավ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, հեղինակը շատ ջահել է ու առաջին քայլերն է անում: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ դուր եկավ, որ աշխարհի սկիզբը կապեց ստեղծագործականության հետ: Լավ լուծում էր: Մի տեսակ հարազատություն կար էս գործի մեջ: Հա ժպտում էի: Մի խոսքով, կքվեարկեմ:

*10. Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 4*
Տեղ-տեղ հաջողված էր, ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ հը-ը: Զոռով եմ կարդացել: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*9. Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը*
Ուրեմն նայում եմ էս գործին, ասում եմ՝ ո՞նց, կարդացել եմ: Նորից եմ սկսում կարդալ: Աղոտ հիշում եմ, որ հա, կարդացել եմ, բայց լրիվ մոռացել եմ: Չէր տպավորել: Ու էլի ֆիքսվել է աշխարհի վերջի վրա: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*8. Իկարո*
Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ լավ գործ էր, բայց վերջը դուրս չեկավ: Ոնց որ հեղինակի ֆանտազիան քչություն աներ վերջում, բերեց, էլի նույն ծեծված տեսությանը հասցրեց, չնայած ոնց հասկացա, փորձում էր օրիգինալ երևալ: Ամեն դեպքում, կքվեարկեմ:

*7. Աշխարհի սկիզբը 3*
Չնայած հեղինակն էլի Ադամ-Եվա էր խաղացնում, բայց էդքան էլ վատը չէր: Հանգիստ կարդացվեց, մեջն էլ նուրբ հումոր կար: Կքվեարկեմ:

*6. Աշխարհի սկիզբը 2*
Էս տեսակ գործերի, երբ չես հասկանում՝ հեղինակն ինչ է ուզում ասել, երբ բարդ տեքստը խորության կեղծ տպավորություն է տալիս, չեմ քվեարկում: Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, հեղինակը դեռահաս է, նոր-նոր է քայլեր անում: Դրա համար խորհուրդ տալով խուսափել ընթերցողի համար անհասկանալի լինելուց՝ կքվեարկեմ էս տարբերակի օգտին: Ամեն դեպքում, հաջող տեսարաններ կային, մասնավորապես՝ մեքենայի փոշու մասը: Հա, մի բան էլ. խորհուրդ կտայի նաև նախադասությունների մեջ պատճառահետևանքային տրամաբանությունը չխախտել: Հակառակ դեպքում շիզոֆրենիկի խոսք է դառնում (խոսքս էս նախադասության մասին ա. _Ես չէի կարող բացատրել տրական հոլովի գաղտնիքները, որովհետև դրսում կանգնած մեքենայի վրա փոշի էր նստել:_):

*5. Սոմնիում*
Վատ գործ չէր, բայց մի տեսակ ինչ-որ բան պակասում էր մեջը: Չկպավ ինձ: Արդեն կռահում եմ, որ էս գործն ա հաղթելու, որովհետև ակումբցիների ճաշակը լավ գիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում, կքվեարկեմ:

*4. Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը*
Էս գործի վերնագիրն ահավոր դուրս էկավ: Նույնիսկ քիչ էր մնում՝ սաղ գործերը թողած առաջինը սա կարդայի: Ամեն դեպքում, վերնագրի համեմատ գործը թույլ էր: Գաղափարը դուրս էկավ, բայց հում էր մնացել, շատ հակիրճ էր: Կարելի էր ավելի զարգացնել, սիրունացնել էս գործը, մանավանդ որ էս մրցույթի համար Դավիթը եքա տարածք ա տվել: Կքվեարկեմ:

*3. Վերջիվերջո*
Գրականության մեջ ամեն ինչ կարամ ներեմ՝ սկսած ուղղագրական սխալներից, վերջացրած անհասկանալի լինելուց ու կլիշեներով: Բայց մի բան, որ չեմ ներում, անհարկի ածականներով բռնաբարելն ա: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*2. Ուվալնյատի օրը 2*
Էս գործը երկու անգամ կարդացի: Սկզբում դուրս չէր էկել: Բայց որ երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի, զգացի, որ ղժժ ա, հեղինակը նենց լավ կայֆավատ ա էղել ում վրա հասցրել ա: Ճիշտ ա՝ եթե որպես պատմվածք նայես, թույլ ա, սյուժե չունի, բայց կքվեարկեմ:

*1. Աշխարհի սկիզբը* 
Հավես գործ էր: Հետաքրքիր փորձ էր երկու իրականությունները կապելը: Ոնց հասկացա, հեղինակը երկու տարբեր տեսակի սկիզբ էր ցույց տալիս ու էդ սկզբերում տղամարդ-կնոջ դերերը: Մի տեղ՝ կինը ստեղծող, տղամարդն օգնող, մյուսում հակառակը: Մի քիչ ձգձգած էր: Կքվեարկեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Claudia Mori (05.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Malxas (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուվալնյատի օր 2-ը հաստատ ակումբցի տղա ա գրել, Տրիբուն ձյա՞


անցա՞նք գուշակությունների  :Smile:

----------


## Peace

> 4–րդ տարբերակ. *Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը*
> 
> Սկիզբը լավն էր: Հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ էր համեղ օդով, փափուկ քարերով, շոկոլադե գետակով ու ծղոտե խրճիթով երկիրը: Էդ երկրի բնակիչներն աշխարհի ամենալավ մարդիկ են երևի: Բայց հետո էդ ի՞նչ կատարվեց, հը՞, հեղինակ ջան: Էդ ի՞նչ օրգազմախառը բազմանկյունների մեջ ես ընկել:


Էլ մի դու էլ՝ սկիզբը լավ էր հետո այսպես այնպես: Մոտավորապես սրա նման վիճակ էր նկարագրել՝ _ սիրում եմ օրվա այս պահը, երբ դեռևս այնքան մութ չէ, որ չտեսնես լճի վրա չգիտես թե որտեղից հայտնված ճերմակ բարձերը, այնինչ, դրանք կարապներ են, գլուխները թևերի տակ թաքցրած, սակայն դու արդեն հասցրել էիր խորանալ_, հեքիաթից իրականություն ու նորից հեքիաթ գնում գալիս էր ու համաձայն չեմ քո հետ, որ ասում ես.




> ընդհանուր հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Որ մարմնով առօրյա հոգսերի մեջ լինելով, հոգով քո հորինած հեքիաթային երկրում ես:


Կարծում եմ՝ առօրյա հոգսերի հետ չունեցող բան էր, զգացմունք չկար, պահանջի բավարարում էր, իր նկարագրածից ստացած պատկերը դրան էր տանում, դրա համար էլ, անգամ այդ` Նոբելյան մրցանակ ստանալու պահին, հեղինակի համար հերոսի հեքիաթում լինելն իրականությունում մնալուց ավելի նախընտրելի էր, երևի:  :Smile: 

Պատկերավոր էր, խաղաղ ու չգիտեմ, շատ եմ հավանել: 


Ի դեպ, համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ լավն էին ու ուրախ է Կիտսը այդ առիթով:

----------

Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս անգամ մեղմ եմ լինելու ու ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ ասելու…

Հաշվի առեք որ իմ կարծիքները *անձնական են ու ճարտարապետական տեսանկյունից*… դրանք որևէ պրոֆեսիոնալ արժեք կարող են չներկայացնել…

հեսա կասկսեմ…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Claudia Mori (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս անգամ մեղմ եմ լինելու ու ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ ասելու…
> 
> Հաշվի առեք որ իմ կարծիքները *անձնական են ու ճարտարապետական տեսանկյունից*… դրանք որևէ պրոֆեսիոնալ արժեք կարող են չներկայացնել…
> 
> հեսա կասկսեմ…


Էկավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

1. Աշխարհի սկիզբը…

Կայան ու Ճեյան տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ կապ ունեին էս պատմվածքի հետ… առանց էդ երկուսի պատմվածքը չեմ կարծում տուժեր եթե չասենք ավելորդ տեքստ չէինք կարդա… առավել ևս որ շատ անբաշար ձևով էր արված, հորիզոնական ծառեր, գնդաձև տնակ, ծխնելույզից ճաշեր… phony ա… ու աննպատակ… կարելի ա ասել որ հիմնական տեքստը գրողի տվայտանքներն էին, բայց ավարտը նույնպես ռչացրեց ամեն ինչ… իրականում կա շատ փոքր տեքստ որի հետ երևի կարելի ա աշխատել… մի հատ տող կար որ աչքիս կպավ "Ինին նայեց առաստաղին որ լաց չլինի"… սրանից բացի շատ քիչ բան կա որ կարելի ա հիշել…

կայա/ճայան եթե անգամ ուզում էր մի ձևի պռիվյազկա աներ, չի եղել... 

վերջը լրիվ փչացրեց… դրա նման կանխատեսելի, ձանձրալի ու անգաղափար վերջաբան ես մեկ էլ եսիմ երբ տեսնեմ… 

կարա երևի մի բան դուրս գա սրանից եթե առաջին մասը հանես, վերջը հանես… ու կենտրոնանաս տվայտանքների վրա… միգուցե մի բան լինի, բայց ես կուզենայի էդ տվայտանքները մենակ կոնկուրս հաղթելու ու տպվելու հետ չկապեի… ավելի խորը բաներ պետք ա վեր հանել, անգամ եթե subject-դ տպվել ու հաղթելն ա…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*1–ին տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը»
*

Կայան ու Ճեյան հավես տպեր էին: Բայց երկու աշխարհների նկարագրության մեջ անհամապատասխանություն կար մի տեսակ:
Հեքիաթատիպ սկսած գործը շատ կտրուկ մտել էր դառն ու չոր ու սպեցիֆիկ իրականության մեջ: Չհասկացված գրող, չընկալված տաղանդ և այլն... Մի տեսակ չէր բռնում ֆիզիկայի օրենքների դեմ կանգնած գնդաձև տնակի ու Կայայի գլխին լռված գլխարկի հետ:
Մի քիչ հավատալդ չի գալիս,  որ իրենց տարիքն անգամ չիմացող մարդիկ կստեղծեն աշխարհ, որտեղ գերխնդիրը գիրք տպելն է: Էդ կախարդական ապակին ի քիչ շատ բան էր իրարից բաժանում:

Իսկ էն հեռուստացույցի կեղտ ձյաձյան կուզեի, որ գրքի լավ վաճառքից հետո սկսեր ասել, ինչ լավն ա հեղինակը, ինչ  կարևոր ա կին գրողի դերը հասարակությունում, որ նա միայն ճաշ եփելու համար չի և այլն... ձեռքի հետ ցույց կտար հեռուստատեսության անսկզբունքայնությունն ու պահի զուռնայի տակ պար գալը:

Բայց գրված էր գրագետ ու սիրուն:
Հավեսով եմ կարդացել:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

2. Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2…

Կարծես ունի հումորի համար բոլոր հատկանիշները, բավականին հնարամիտ տողեր, դարձվածքներ կան… հետաքրքիր անցումներ ունի, բայց just not funny… միգուցե պտի հումոր չլիներ, բայց էն ալտերնատիվ հայացքը որ փորձ ա արվել ներկայացնել, պարզվում ա հեչ էլ ալտերնատիվ չի ու կարելի ա ասել բավականին ընդունված տեսանկյուն ա… մի տեսակ համը հոտը հանում ա միջից, տակը բան չի թողնում… արձագանք չի թողնում հետևից… անգամ հետն աշխատել չի լինի քանի որ ինքը մի տեսակ կուռ կառուցվածք ունի ու ավարտուն ա ու չես կարում մի բան փոխես… 

երբ որ անդրադարձ ա արվում ներկային ալտերնատիվ հայացքը դառնում ա պարտադիր… ու պտի իսկականից ալտերնատիվ լինի… 

պրոբլեմն էն ա որ բավականին խեոք ա գրած ու կարծես գիտակցված ա որ սարկազմիկ ու խնդալու դարձվածքներ ու հումոր կա, ու հենց էդ էլ պրոբլեմն ա… երբեմն էդ նաիվ/միամիտ հայացքն ու տեսանկյունն ա որ գրական գործը դարձնում ա հետաքրքիր… երևի կա գիտակցության որոշակի դոզա որից ավելը քաքմեջ ա անում… էսիերևի հենց էդ դեպքն ա… հենց էդ ասպեկտը իրան գրական ոլորտից դուրս ա գցում ու դարձնում ա ավելի "Լրագիր".ամ ի մատերիալ… դրանց չեմ սիրում…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (05.01.2013), Quyr Qery (09.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (05.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*2–րդ տարբերակ. «Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2»*

Նախ չհասկացա՝ ինչ կարիք կար վերնագրել արդեն գոյություն ունեցող գործի անունով, կողքը 2 թիվը պրիսաբաչիծ անելով... ոնց որ բանը լիներ... վազվրաշենիե ռոբոկոպա դվա...միթոմ ի՞նչ:
Լավ, էդ հեչ:
Թեմայի հետ կապն էլ տենց չգացի: Վերջի մասին կար: Բայց սկիզբը ո՞ր մասն էր, ծառերի վրա գորիլաների հետ տժժա՞լը: Ածուխով քարայծ նկարե՞լը:

Տիպիկ պախմել վիճակ էր մի խոսքով... ու երևույթին՝ մենակ խմած չէր եղել գրողը:
Բան չասեց ինձ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «Վերջիվերջո»*

Վերջիվերջո խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան...էս ի՞նչ էր:

Նախ, թմբուկները չեն կարա տրոփեն: Տրոփյունից լսելի ձայն չի գալիս:
Հետո, "տեղավրեպ"-ն ի՞նչ ա: Այ ժող ջան, ախր ինչի՞ եք նոր բառեր հորինում... լուրջ չեմ հասկանում:

Էդ Զիման ասում եք լավ արաղ ա՞: Երևի էնքան էլ չէ, եթե խմելուց հետո գայլերը քրմեր են դառնում: Բելի գարյաչկան շարունակվում ա թեմայում:
Իսկ աշխարհի սկիզբը չկա ու չկա: Ոչ մի աշխարհի:
Մաքսիմում՝ դեկտեմբերի 22-ն ա:

... Գազանի ռունգերից բարձրացող կաթնագույն գոլորշին, թե ծուխը ափիոնի մառախուղի նման կախվեց մեր միջև` կոտրելով, իմ պատկերացմամբ, հազարամյակների թշնամանքը... 
Կուզեի հասկանալ՝ ինչ նկատի ունի հեղինակը սրանով: Ես որ չհասկացա:

Ոչ մի գրավիչ բան չգտա ինձ համար: Վերջում թանձրացրած տխրությունն էլ արհեստական թվաց: Բազմոց, կիսադատարկ շիշ, չլիցքավորված հեռախոս, կեղտոտ ձյուն...
Մենակ ջութակն էր պակասում:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (05.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

3. Վերջիվերջո…

դժվարանում եմ ասել թե ինչն ա եղել էս գործի  point-ը… դրած մանրամասն նկարագրած ա ցանկացած հոլիվուդյան կինոյի պես՝ մի բան ա որ արդեն տես ել եմ ու դժվար չի իմ համար պատկերացնել ու դառնում ա ձանձրալի… ես իրան տեսնում եմ մինչև իրա գրելը… ու բան չեմ տեսնում… սենց գորշ դեպրեսիվ կիսա լեգենդախառը… 

Չգիտեմ ինչ գրեմ… բառերը հասկանում եմ միտքը չէ…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 4–րդ տարբերակ. «Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը»
*
Դեռ Սողոմոն Իմաստունն է ասել, մտիր Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ, և այն կհասցնի քեզ օրգազմի...
Լավ, ախար ինչի՞..

Այ քանիցս ջան, շոկոլադե գետերի ու քաղցրից շուշաբանդի ու ճնճղուկների մոտ՝ եզրաբառը, երևույթի չգոյությունն ու վիճահարույց տեղեկույթն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն, եթե ավելի կոպիտ չասենք... Ախր չի կարելի բոլոր իմացած բառերն օգտագործել գրական ստեղծագործության մեջ: 

Էս րոպեին էսքան մարդ էսինչն արեց, ծնվեց մեռավ, կոֆե, խմեց...հա ինչ...էս գրառումս անելու ժամանակ էլ ա նույնը լինում: 
Հեքիաթի ու իրականության տարբերությո՞ւնն ես ուզում ցույց տալ: Ավելի պարզունակ հնարավոր չէ՞ր:

Սիրային հնգանկյունն ու տքնաջան օրգազմը վերջն էին:
Իմ հասկանալով, եթե մարդ հասել ա նրան, որ խալխի կնգա ընգերոջ ընգերուհու ընգերուհու հետ օրգազմ ա իմիտացիա անում, Կապույտ ծտերի արահետը վաղուց պետք ա փակ լինի իր համար: Ուղղակի պետք ա պատրաստ լինել դրան:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Freeman (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Վերջացրեցի:
Մի բան դուր չեկավ. շատերը «Աշխարհի սկիզբ» թեման միանգամայն բառացիորեն էին հասկացել՝ մեջն անպայման Աստված, Ադամ խառնելով: Կարելի էր մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածել, եսիմ...
Մի խոսքով, էն բոլոր տարբերակները, որտեղ կրոնական-աստվածաշնչային կերպարները կային (թեև նոր ներկայացմամբ), միանգամից դուրս մնացին իմ հետաքրքրության դաշտից:

Դեռ մրցույթը չսկսած՝ որոշել էի, որ էս անգամ միայն մի տարբերակի եմ քվեարկելու:
Ու հիմա էլ մնում եմ էդ որոշմանը:
Հաջողություն բոլոր հեղինակներին:

----------

John (05.01.2013), Malxas (05.01.2013), Դավիթ (05.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

"*Սոմնիումը*" շատ լավն էր, բայց, ինձ թվում է, թեմային բոլորովին չի համապատասխանում:

----------


## ivy

Սամ ջան, փաստորեն հակառակ բաները գրեցինք իրար հաջորդող գրառումներում:
Իմ կարծիքով, աշխարհի սկիզբը չարժեր կապել միայն համայն աշխարհի արարման ու աստծո հետ: Աշխարհները տարբեր են լինում, մարդիկ նաև իրենց նեղ, անձնական աշխարհներն են ունենում կամ փորձում ստեղծել: Էդ առումով, "thinking outside the box" մոտեցումն էս մրցույթում ինձ ավելի դուր եկավ, քան Ադամներն ու աստվածները:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013), Գալաթեա (05.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, փաստորեն հակառակ բաները գրեցինք իրար հաջորդող գրառումներում:
> Իմ կարծիքով, աշխարհի սկիզբը չարժեր կապել միայն համայն աշխարհի արարման ու աստծո հետ: Աշխարհները տարբեր են լինում, մարդիկ նաև իրենց նեղ, անձնական աշխարհներն են ունենում կամ փորձում ստեղծել: Էդ առումով, "thinking outside the box" մոտեցումն էս մրցույթում ինձ ավելի դուր եկավ, քան Ադամներն ու աստվածները:


Ես բոլորովին դեմ չեմ քո անհատական մոտեցմանը, Այվի ջան: Բայց, որքան հիշում եմ, այս մրցույթի գաղափարը ծնվեց Աշխարհի Վերջի, մայաների օրացույցի մասին զրույցների մեջ: Թե որքանով էր այդ ամենը լուրջ կամ կատակով, - դա արդեն այլ հարց է, բայց մրթույթի թեման, ինձ թվաց, ակնարկում է հենց Արարումը:
Կարելի էր, իհարկե, ասենք, Բրեդբերիի "Եռանկյունու" նման սիրուն պատմվածքներ գրել: Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ դա արդեն կարող էր այլ մրցույթ լինել:

Ներիր, եթե սխալ եմ…

----------

Ամմէ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Առաջինին քվեարկեցի, ոճը շատ ծանոթ ա, կարող ա՞ Բյուրն ա  :Think: 

Անցնում եմ կոմենտներին:

----------


## ivy

> որքան հիշում եմ, այս մրցույթի գաղափարը ծնվեց Աշխարհի Վերջի, մայաների օրացույցի մասին զրույցների մեջ: Թե որքանով էր այդ ամենը լուրջ կամ կատակով, - դա արդեն այլ հարց է, բայց մրթույթի թեման, ինձ թվաց, ակնարկում է հենց Արարումը:


Չգիտեմ՝ որտեղից ես դա որոշել, ինչևէ...

----------


## Արէա

Իմ կարծիքով, ասենք Ստեփան Զորյանը իր "Խնձորի այգին" չէր ուղարկի "Աշխարհի վերջ" խորագրով մրցույթի, չնայած էս մրցույթի տրամաբանությամբ եթե նայենք, լավ էլ կարող էր: Աշխարհի վերջի մասին գրելիս պետք է աշխարհի վերջի մասին գրել, ոչ թե այգին կտրելու: Ու աշխարհի սկզբի մասին գրելիս պետք է աշխարհի սկզբի մասին գրել, ոչ թե գյուղում տուն, կամ քաղաքում նոր մեքենա գնելու մասին: 
Էստեղ մրցույթը պետք է լիներ աշխարհի սկիզբը ներկայացնելու տարբերակների, ձևերի, լուծումների, ենթադրությունների մեջ, ոչ թե թե ով ավելի ղժժալու ու ավելի անսպասելի բաների սկիզբը կարող էր ընդունել որպես աշխարհի սկիզբ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), John (05.01.2013), Sambitbaba (05.01.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ էլի էսքան շատ պատմվածքներ մի դրեք էլի, մեղք ենք  :Sad:  Իհարկե լավ է, որ շատ են գրում, բայց պատմվածքների շատության պատճառով տուժում են բոլոր պատմվածքները, մի քիչ բախտը բերում է այն պատմվածքների, որոնք սկզբում ես կարդում, կամ վերջում, նայած, ով ոնց է որոշում կարդալ  :Jpit:  Սա իմ կարծիքն է, կարող եք եւ հաշվի չառնել, բայց դե ասեցի ասեմ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր պատմվածքներն էլ կարծում եմ գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն, բայց եթե ասեք, որն էր ամենալավը, չեմ կարող ասել: Ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ էի սպասում կարդալ, բայց այն հաստատ այստեղ չէր:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էհ, դրա համար էլ մի քիչ դեմ էի էս թեմայով մրցույթին. էդպես էլ կարծում էի, որ մեծ մասը համայն աշխարհի արարման հետ է կապելու, թեև հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նման խնդիր չի դրվել...
Բայց դե մրցույթը կարելի է հաջողված համարել. ամեն տեսակի տարբերակներ էլ կային, հավես էր:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## impression

Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը մի տեսակ շատ խառն էր, սումբուր մտքերի ժողովածու, ինձ դուր չեկավ...

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## impression

առաջին գործն էլ, Կայան ու իր կինը, շատ էր օրորվում հեքիաթի, լեգենդների ու աստվածաշնչի արանքում, խանգարում էր հասկանալ, թե ինչ ա ինքը ի վերջո: կրկնությունները,որոնք բնորոշ են հեքիաթներին, հեչ չէին գնում էն զուգահեռների հետ, որոնք ուզած չուզած տանում էի Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմության հետ: 

Սոմնիումը կարդացել եմ երևի թե մի վեց-յոթ անգամ ու գնալով դուր ա գալիս: զգացվում ա, որ շատ ա աշխատած վրան, գնահատում եմ դա: մեկ էլ ամենաշատը դուր ա գալիս էն, որ հեղինակը չի գրել էն, ինչը սպասելի կլիներ: հինգից հինգ միավոր Սոմնիումին, միանշանակ:

----------


## impression

Ուվալնյատը իր կրկնված վերնագրով ոչ թե շեշտում ա հեղինակի երևակայության բացակայությունը, այլ՝ ոհւմորի զգացումը: հիմնականում լավն էր: մենակ ներվերիս ազդեցին էն պահերը, երբ հերոսը պատմում ա, թե դեռ էլ ինչեր ունի անելու կյանքում: անիմաստ արարած  :LOL:  
ընդհանուր լավն էր, կարծում եմ հեղինակը շատ լավ հասկանում էր, որ ինքը մրցունակ տարբերակ չի ուղարկել, այլ ընդամենը նենց մի բան, որը որոշ չափով գուցե աշխուժացնի քննարկումների ընթացքը: ամեն դեպքում, ուվալնյատն ինձ դուր էկավ, ու աշխարհի վերջն ու սկիզբն էլ որ շատ չէր խառնել, էդ էլ էր լավ, նման էր Էյնշտեյնի խոսքին, որ՝ ես չգիտեմ, թե երրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ ինչ զենք են օգտագորելու, բայց որ չորրորդի զենքը փայտն ա լինելու, էդ հաստատ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (05.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ էլի էսքան շատ պատմվածքներ մի դրեք էլի, մեղք ենք  Իհարկե լավ է, որ շատ են գրում, բայց պատմվածքների շատության պատճառով տուժում են բոլոր պատմվածքները, մի քիչ բախտը բերում է այն պատմվածքների, որոնք սկզբում ես կարդում, կամ վերջում, նայած, ով ոնց է որոշում կարդալ  Սա իմ կարծիքն է, կարող եք եւ հաշվի չառնել, բայց դե ասեցի ասեմ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր պատմվածքներն էլ կարծում եմ գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն, բայց եթե ասեք, որն էր ամենալավը, չեմ կարող ասել: Ես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ էի սպասում կարդալ, բայց այն հաստատ այստեղ չէր:


Սկզբնական`22 հատ գործ էր, Կարինե ջան:

----------

Claudia Mori (05.01.2013)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Սկզբնական`22 հատ գործ էր, Կարինե ջան:


Կարդացել էի, ես ուղղակի կարծիք եմ ասում, իմ հետ կարող են համաձայն չլինել իհարկե :Wink:

----------

Դավիթ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուվալնյատի օր 2-ը հաստատ ակումբցի տղա ա գրել, Տրիբուն ձյա՞


Ինձ մի խառնեք ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին: 

Հասկանում եմ, որ հոգեկան շեղվածությամբ ցինիկի կերպարը հանգիստ կարա իմ հետ ասոցացվի, բայց սրա հեղինակը գրաքննադատ ճարտարապետ գինեկոլոգն ա - даю руку на отсечение:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (05.01.2013), Mephistopheles (06.01.2013), Ձայնալար (05.01.2013), Մինա (05.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չորս ստեղծագործություն եմ առանձնացնում, որոնք արժի քննարկել.
1. Ուվալնյատի օրը-2
2. Սոմնիում
3. Իկարո
4. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5

*Ուվալնյատի օրը-2*. լակոնիկ, կոնկրետ ասելիքով, սկզբով ու վերջով գործ ա: Գրողը ցինիկ ա: Դրա համար էլ իմ ռեյտինգում առաջին տեղում ա էս գործը:  

*Սոմնիում*. գրողը գրող ա, ու ես իրան սիրում եմ, գրողը տանի: Երկրորդ պատվավոր տեղը:

*Իկարո*. երկու միլիոն դոլարով Գուանչժոույում ափալ-թափալ նկարահանած ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմի սցենար ա: Բայց թարսի պես իմ սիրած ժանրն ա: Իկարոն Ազիմովի Տրանտորն ա ուզում հիշացնի: Սկզբունքորեն լավ ա ստացվել, մենակ վերջաբանը խայտառակ տրիվիալ ա: Հանգիստ կարելի էր ստեղծագործությունն ավարտել առանց էտ վերջաբանի: Ազիվոմին հիշեցնելու ու ժանրի համար տալիս եմ պատվավոր երրորդ տեղը: 

*Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5*. սրա գրողին մեծ ապագայա սպասվում Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությունում: Հայկական սերիալի սցենար ա՝ էժան պոպսա: Մնում էր տակը մի հատ Սիլվա Հակոբյանի երգերից դներ ու ամեն ինչ կընկներ տեղը: Հեղինակը ուզում ա հոգեբան դառնա, բայց ընդունվել ա խոհարարական քոլեջ: Սրան տալիս եմ 14-րդ տեղը, ու խորհուրդ, որ էլ ոչ մի բան չգրի: 

*Մնացած 11 ստեղծագործությունները*. մեռածների մասին կամ լավը կամ ոչինչ: Լավ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց վատ բան էլ առանձնապես չկա ասելու: Մեծ մասն ընկել էր Ադամի ու Եվայի հետևից, Աստվածային գործերի ծիպա խոհափիլիսոփայական կամ IT ինտերպրետացիայով. банально господа: Մեկը ինչ-որ արահետից թռիչք է կատարում դեպի ժամանակի գծայնության մոդելը (?) ընդեղից էլ դեպի հարևանի կնգա գիրկը: Մյուսը հեքիաթ էր, որտեղ աշպարհը դատարկ էր, բայց հորիզոնական աճող ծառեր կային, ու սենց .... 

Կառոչե, սիրելիներս, քվեարկում եմ Ուվալնյատի օգտին:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Առաջինին քվեարկեցի, ոճը շատ ծանոթ ա, կարող ա՞ Բյուրն ա 
> 
> Անցնում եմ կոմենտներին:


Կարծում եմ Այվին է :

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուվալնյատը իր կրկնված վերնագրով ոչ թե շեշտում ա հեղինակի երևակայության բացակայությունը, այլ՝ ոհւմորի զգացումը: հիմնականում լավն էր: մենակ ներվերիս ազդեցին էն պահերը, երբ հերոսը պատմում ա, թե դեռ էլ ինչեր ունի անելու կյանքում: անիմաստ արարած  
> ընդհանուր լավն էր, կարծում եմ հեղինակը շատ լավ հասկանում էր, որ ինքը մրցունակ տարբերակ չի ուղարկել, այլ ընդամենը նենց մի բան, որը որոշ չափով գուցե աշխուժացնի քննարկումների ընթացքը: ամեն դեպքում, ուվալնյատն ինձ դուր էկավ, ու աշխարհի վերջն ու սկիզբն էլ որ շատ չէր խառնել, էդ էլ էր լավ, նման էր Էյնշտեյնի խոսքին, որ՝ ես չգիտեմ, թե երրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ ինչ զենք են օգտագորելու, բայց որ չորրորդի զենքը փայտն ա լինելու, էդ հաստատ


Եսիմ Լիլ, ինձ խնդալու չթվաց վերնագրի պահը: Բայց դե էդ ես եմ, ցանկացած քննադատություն ու ընկալում անձնական ա ու տարբեր:
Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ցինիզմն ավելի ա աչք զարնում, ու հա ահագին լավ ա ստացվել էդ պահը: Բայց դե մենակ էդ չկարեցավ նենց անի, որ սկսեմ հավանել գործը:

----------

ivy (05.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Եթե, Ուվալնյատը Մեֆն ա գրել, քլնգեք ոնց կարաք, հանեք անցյալ մրցույթի վրեժը, սենց շանս էլ կարող ա չլինի  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եսիմ Լիլ, ինձ խնդալու չթվաց վերնագրի պահը: Բայց դե էդ ես եմ, ցանկացած քննադատություն ու ընկալում անձնական ա ու տարբեր:
> Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ցինիզմն ավելի ա աչք զարնում, ու հա ահագին լավ ա ստացվել էդ պահը: Բայց դե մենակ էդ չկարեցավ նենց անի, որ սկսեմ հավանել գործը:


Բռոոոոս Լիլ, լավն ա: Ուվալնյատը միակն ա, որ կարելի ա երկու, նույնիսկ երեք անգամ կարդալ: Իսկ իմ համար էտ չափանիշ ա: 

Ուրիշ բան, որ Սոմնիում-ը իրոք ստեղծագործություն ա, բառիս բուն, ուղղակի ու բովանդակային իմաստներով: Այսինք, պրոֆեսիոնալի գրած ա: Կամ եթե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալի, ապա լուրջ գրել իմացողի ու գրելուց հասկացողի գործ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե, Ուվալնյատը Մեֆն ա գրել, քլնգեք ոնց կարաք, հանեք անցյալ մրցույթի վրեժը, սենց շանս էլ կարող ա չլինի


ինձ թվում ա՝ Լիլն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինձ թվում ա՝ Լիլն ա


Ակումբից ա, հաստատ: Սենց գլուխգործոց մենակ ակումբցին կգրեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբից ա, հաստատ: Սենց գլուխգործոց մենակ ակումբցին կգրեր:


գլուխգործոցի պահով համաձայն չեմ, բայց որ մենակ ակումբցին կարար սենց բան գրեր, էդ հաստատ  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (05.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Եթե, Ուվալնյատը Մեֆն ա գրել, քլնգեք ոնց կարաք, հանեք անցյալ մրցույթի վրեժը, սենց շանս էլ կարող ա չլինի


Մի՛ քլնգեք Մեֆը չի: :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Ուվալնյատը իր կրկնված վերնագրով ոչ թե շեշտում ա հեղինակի երևակայության բացակայությունը, այլ՝ ոհւմորի զգացումը*: հիմնականում լավն էր: մենակ ներվերիս ազդեցին էն պահերը, երբ հերոսը պատմում ա, թե դեռ էլ ինչեր ունի անելու կյանքում: անիմաստ արարած  
> ընդհանուր լավն էր, կարծում եմ *հեղինակը շատ լավ հասկանում էր, որ ինքը մրցունակ տարբերակ չի ուղարկել*, այլ ընդամենը նենց մի բան, որը որոշ չափով գուցե աշխուժացնի քննարկումների ընթացքը: ամեն դեպքում, ուվալնյատն ինձ դուր էկավ, ու աշխարհի վերջն ու սկիզբն էլ որ շատ չէր խառնել, էդ էլ էր լավ, նման էր Էյնշտեյնի խոսքին, որ՝ ես չգիտեմ, թե երրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ ինչ զենք են օգտագորելու, բայց որ չորրորդի զենքը փայտն ա լինելու, էդ հաստատ


Լիլն ա էլի, թե չէ ո՞նց ա հեղինակի դիրքերից սենց խոսում  :LOL:

----------

Srtik (08.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե, Ուվալնյատը Մեֆն ա գրել, քլնգեք ոնց կարաք, հանեք անցյալ մրցույթի վրեժը, սենց շանս էլ կարող ա չլինի


Քլնգելու բան ընդեղ թարսի պես չկա: Ամեն ինչ իրա տեղում ա, սկսած Ջոլիի դիրքից, վերջացրած փռչոտ էգով:

----------

impression (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> *Իկարո*. երկու միլիոն դոլարով Գուանչժոույում ափալ-թափալ նկարահանած ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմի սցենար ա:


Սցենար էլ չէ է, ոնց որ սցենարի կոնսպեկտ լինի  :Smile: 
Ես հավեսով գիտաֆանտաստիկաների էի սպասում: Էն էլ հուսախաբ եղա մի ուրիշ կարգի: Էս Իկարոն կարար գիտաֆանտաստիկայի տակ անցներ, բայց դե շատ թռուցիկ ու մակերեսորեն էր ամեն ինչ: Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու չի տրամադրում: Նկարագրություններ էին պակասում, թե հերոսների, թե միջավայրի: Անցումները կարելի էր ավելի սահուն անել: Տպավորություն էր որ ոչ թե գործողություններին ես հետևում, այլ գործողությունների մասին պատմողին: Կենդանի չէր: Վերջի պարբերության մասին էլ արդեն ասել եմ, լրիվ ավելորդ էր:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (05.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.01.2013), Տրիբուն (05.01.2013)

----------


## impression

այ մարդ ես չեմ մասնակցում սենց բաների, յա... ուղղակի կարծիք էր՝ գրեցի, նենց չի որ ուվալնյատի օրը հորոխպորս տղեն ա գրել, ուղղակի ասում եմ՝ ինձ դուր էկավ, չքնացրեց  :Jpit:  թե չէ ես ինչ գործ ունեմ ընդհանրապես....

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (05.01.2013), Ամմէ (05.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Արէա առաջարկ ունեմ ,բոլոր մեկնաբանություններդ իրար ես միացնում, կցում ես , կցմցում  գնում ընկերներիդ ես հասնում ու դու էլ ես մի ստեղծագործություն ունենում:  :Hands Up:  

Քոնն էլ ամենալավն ա լինում, որովհետև ամենինչից  քիչ-քիչ  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Լիլն ա էլի, թե չէ ո՞նց ա հեղինակի դիրքերից սենց խոսում


Բյուր,էդ սաղ գրածներս տեսար, բայց էն անտեր *ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ*-ը տենց էլ չտեսար, հա՞  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր,էդ սաղ գրածներս տեսար, բայց էն անտեր *ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ*-ը տենց էլ չտեսար, հա՞


Տեսա, ուղղակի տենց կարծիք ունենալու համար պետք ա հեղինակ լինել էլի  :LOL:  Ճիշտն ասա, էս ի՞նչ դավադրություն եք կազմակերպել  :LOL:

----------


## impression

Բյուր ջան, ես ոնց տենց բան կգրեի ախր... հո ասել եմ՝ եթե մասնակցեմ, մենակ փողի համար եմ մասնակցելու
բա սրանով հնարավոր ա՞ շահել
ասենք եթե Ուվալնյատի օրը շահի, բկին կանգնի էդ փողը  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես ոնց տենց բան կգրեի ախր... հո ասել եմ՝ եթե մասնակցեմ, մենակ փողի համար եմ մասնակցելու
> բա սրանով հնարավոր ա՞ շահել
> ասենք եթե Ուվալնյատի օրը շահի, բկին կանգնի էդ փողը


բա կայֆավա՞ռը  :Jpit:  ուվալնյատը լրիվ կայֆ ա անում սաղի վրա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Կարծում եմ Այվին է :


Նոր տեսա էս գրառումը:
Չէ, ես չեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

Երկու օրում ես էլ հասցրի կարդալ բոլոր պատմվածքները: Գրում եմ իմ անմիջական կարծիքները, եթե որևէ հեղինակի դրանք կարող են վիրավորել, չնայած խոսքս միայն գործերի մասին է, ապա կանխավ ներողություն եմ խնդրում:
*1.*	Սկիզբը չհավանեցի, որովհետև ասես հատուկ  ու ոչ մի բանով չպայմանավորված պատկերներ էին ստեղծված, օրինակ՝ “Կար ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհը դատարկ էր, ու ծառերը հորիզոնական էին աճում:
Արևն էլ մանուշակագույն խորանարդ էր, իսկ քամին վերից վար ու վարից վեր
էր փչում:...Կայան մի երկար ձեռնափայտ ուներ և հողի վրա նախշեր էր անում:”
Պատմվածքն ինձ  հետաքրքրեց այս մասից, որից էլ կարելի էր սկսել. “- Էս ի՞նչ ա անում:

- Գրում ա:

- Ի՞նչ ա գրում..."

Այստեղից սկսելով՝ մնացած տվյալները կարող էին ընթացքում բացահայտվել մեկ-երկու դիպուկ արտահայտություններով: Ընդհանուր վերցրած՝ անիմաստ շարադրանքը շատ էր: 
Սպասում էի, որ գոնե վերջում մի հետաքրքրիր հանգուցալուծում կլինի, բայց չեղավ: 
Մեկ-երկու հետաքրքիր միտք կային, բայց ընդհանուր ստացված պատմվածք չտեսա:

*2.*	Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր բլոգային գրառում, գրականության հետ ոչ մի կերպ ասոցացնել չստացվեց:
*3.*	Մակդիրները շատ են, նախադասությունները՝ խճճված: Որպես պատմվածք՝ չհավանեցի, ոչինչ չտպավորվեց՝ չնայած մի քանի հետաքրքիր մտքեր կային:
*4.*	Արդեն կարդացածներիս միջից միակն էր, որ հավանեցի: Կար օրիգինալություն, միտք, երևակայելու ու խորհելու հնարավորություն:
*5.*	Մինչև այս նախադասությունը հետաքրքիր էր, գրավող.  Որտեղ հարաբերություններն իդեալական են. չկան պարտավորություններ, կոնֆլիկտներ ու չարություն: Այստեղից սկսվում են մի փոքր շարադրային, շաբլոնային ձևակերպումներով մի քանի նախադասություններ: Որոշ խմբագրելու դեպքում լավ պատմվածք կստացվեր:
*6.*	    Գրելաոճը հավանեցի,  կտրուկ անցումներով, երևակայության վայրիվերումներով հետաքրքիր գործ էր: 
*7.*	Ստացված գործ էր, ուղղակի զարգացումների, շարունակության կարիք ուներ:
*8.*	Ֆիլմի սցենարի էր նման:  Հետաքրքրությամբ էր կարդացվում, բայց նման սյուժեներում սիրում եմ հայտնաբերել  փիլիսոփայական ենթաշերետեր, այստեղ ամեն ինչ բավական պարզ էր:
*9.*	Խոհեր էին, պատմվածք չտեսա: Ձանձալի էր ու արհեստական:
*10.*	Մտահղացումը լավն էր, օրիգինալություն կար: Բայց ոնց որ ինչ-որ մեծ գործի սկիզբ լիներ:
*11.*	Խելացի, մտածող մարդու օրագրային գրառում էր:
*12.*	“Ամբողջ օրն Ադամին էի փնտրում: ”Եթե այստեղից սկսվեր գործը, երևի ավելի լավ կլիներ, սկիզբը ոչինչ չասող ու ձանձրալի էր:  Իսկ դրանից հետոն էլի ոչինչ չասող էր, բայց ձանձրալի չէր:
*13.*	Այս Ադամի թեման ինչքա՜ն են չարչրկել մի մրցույթի շրջանակում: Եթե աշխարհի սկիզբ՝ ապա Ադամ: ))) Նորից ոչինչ չասող մի պատմություն:
*14.*	Լավն էր, շատ հետաքրքիր, դիպուկ, ակտուալ, գնահատեցի մտահղացումը: Ուղղակի այդ մտահղացումը կարելի էր օգտագործել ստեղծելու պատմվածք, իսկ սա իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի պատմություն էր:

----------

Անվերնագիր (05.01.2013), Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Գուշակումների ժամանակը չի՞, ժող: 
Թե՞ սպասենք Գալաթեան ու Մեֆը գան, շարունակեն կիսատ թողած գործերը՝ նոր: Երկուսով մինչև չորրորդը հասան ու գնացին:
Լավ, սպասենք, ոնց էլ չլինի գիշերն էլի կգան:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013), Գալաթեա (05.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուշակումների ժամանակը չի՞, ժող: 
> Թե՞ սպասենք Գալաթեան ու Մեֆը գան, շարունակեն կիսատ թողած գործերը՝ նոր: Երկուսով մինչև չորրորդը հասան ու գնացին:
> Լավ, սպասենք, ոնց էլ չլինի գիշերն էլի կգան:


Արէա, ես կողմ եմ գուշակություններին, թե չէ արդեն ձանձրացա: Ի դեպ, մի հեղինակի մասին 100%-ով գիտեմ (գուգլի ջանը սաղ), բայց հլը որ կլռեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

*Impression*-ն էլ մի երկու տարբերակի մասին խոսեց, էն մնացածի մասին բան չասեց: 
*Ivy*-ն ձեն չի հանում:
*Freeman*-ը ասեց սկսում եմ քոմենթ գրել, էն էլ մինչև հիմա ձեն ձուն չկա:
*Շինարարը* գնաց կարդալու ու կորավ:
*Տրիբունն* էլ կիսատ թողեց:
Սպասում ենք ժող ջան:

Հատուկ շնորհակալություն *StrangeLittleGirl*-ին, *Ingrid*-ին ու ինձ, բոլոր տարբերակներին անդրադառնալու համար  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (05.01.2013), Malxas (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, ես կողմ եմ գուշակություններին, թե չէ արդեն ձանձրացա: Ի դեպ, մի հեղինակի մասին 100%-ով գիտեմ (գուգլի ջանը սաղ), բայց հլը որ կլռեմ


Ես էլ եմ կողմ, բայց դեռ ինֆորմացիա եմ հավաքում  :Smile: 
Սպասենք մի քիչ էլ կրքերը թեժանան ու սկսենք:

----------


## impression

մի տեսակ աշխույժ չի անցնում, հն՞

----------

Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## impression

տո ես ակնոցս եմ մոռացել.... ես էսօր չկարդացի էլ ոչ մի բան, կներեք, ժող, տարիքս էլ էն չի, առանց ակնոց չեմ տեսնում....

----------

Արէա (05.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ կողմ, բայց դեռ ինֆորմացիա եմ հավաքում 
> Սպասենք մի քիչ էլ կրքերը թեժանան ու սկսենք:


չլնի՞ մասնակցել ես  :Jpit: 




> մի տեսակ աշխույժ չի անցնում, հն՞


հա, Լիլ, կարո՞ղ ա սաղ խմած են: բայց ինձ ավելի շատ թվում ա էդ նրանից ա, որ ակնհայտ լավ ու ակնհայտ վատ գործեր չկան հիմա:

----------


## Արէա

> չլնի՞ մասնակցել ես


Ես միշտ էլ մասնակցում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես միշտ էլ մասնակցում եմ


քննարկումներին  :Jpit: 

ուֆ, ժող, ակտիվացեք, լոքշ ա: էրեկ գիշերը բայց կայֆ էին Գալի ու Մեֆի պայմանավորված գրառումները  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (05.01.2013), Գալաթեա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ես ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, առաջինի հեղինակը StrangeLittleGirl-ն ա  :Think: 

Թե՞ չէ: Թե՞ հա:
Սկիզբը Այվիոտ ա: Բայց Բյուրն ա գրել:

----------

impression (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, առաջինի հեղինակը StrangeLittleGirl-ն ա 
> 
> Թե՞ չէ: Թե՞ հա:
> Սկիզբը Այվիոտ ա: Բայց Բյուրն ա գրել:


Չէ, Բյուրն էլ, Այվին էլ էս անգամ ճամփեքին էին, իրանց մի փնտրեք ստեղ:

----------


## impression

> Չէ, Բյուրն էլ, Այվին էլ էս անգամ ճամփեքին էին, իրանց մի փնտրեք ստեղ:


ծամ....

----------

Արէա (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

հլա մի րոպե... Արէա, էս ինչու՞ չես քվեարկել  :Angry2: 
այ հիմա հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ գործերից մեկը քոնն ա

----------


## impression

ժող ջան, կապույտ ճնճղուկների ցավն էլ տանեմ ես՝ Իկարոյում նստած, բայց մեկա, ես իմ ընտրությունից շատ գոհ եմ …))))))

----------

Արէա (06.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժող ջան, կապույտ ճնճղուկների ցավն էլ տանեմ ես՝ Իկարոյում նստած, բայց մեկա, ես իմ ընտրությունից շատ գոհ եմ …))))))


բայց ես կարծում էի՝ մենակ ուվալնյատն ա քոնը  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> հլա մի րոպե... Արէա, էս ինչու՞ չես քվեարկել 
> այ հիմա հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ գործերից մեկը քոնն ա


Վերջում կքվեարկեմ: Սիրտս վկայում ա որ էս անգամ վերջում ինչ-որ ինտրիգային վիճակ ա լինելու, վերջում մեկին կերջանկացնեմ  :Smile: 
Այ մարդ ինձնից ի՞նչ գրող:  Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ հաճոյախոսության համար  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

այ Բյուր, դու ինձնից վազն անցի, ես բան չեմ գրել, ակնոցս էլ մոռացել եմ, ասում եմ չկարդամ, բայց հա մի բան գրում եք, կարդում եմ  :LOL:  աչքերիս օպերացիայի փողը ակումբից կհավաքեմ ես  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջում կքվեարկեմ: Սիրտս վկայում ա որ էս անգամ վերջում ինչ-որ ինտրիգային վիճակ ա լինելու, վերջում մեկին կերջանկացնեմ 
> Այ մարդ ինձնից ի՞նչ գրող:  Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ հաճոյախոսության համար


դե հիմա էլ որ նայում ես, առաջատարները հավասար են գնում: Ձայների հեռավորությունն էլ շատ մեծ չի:




> այ Բյուր, դու ինձնից վազն անցի, ես բան չեմ գրել, ակնոցս էլ մոռացել եմ, ասում եմ չկարդամ, բայց հա մի բան գրում եք, կարդում եմ  աչքերիս օպերացիայի փողը ակումբից կհավաքեմ ես


Հեչ մի մտածի, օպերացիայի փողը կշահես  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

տո որ սենց գնա սկի մի ծամոնի փող էլ չեմ շահի....  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

Քվեարկեցի 2 գործի օգտին` «Սոմնիում» և «Իկարո»:

----------

Ingrid (06.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> դե հիմա էլ որ նայում ես, առաջատարները հավասար են գնում: Ձայների հեռավորությունն էլ շատ մեծ չի:


Դրա համար էլ վերջում եմ պահել քվես: Տենամ ով ինչ մաղարիչ ա անելու վերջի պահին  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Վերջում կքվեարկեմ: Սիրտս վկայում ա որ էս անգամ վերջում ինչ-որ ինտրիգային վիճակ ա լինելու, վերջում մեկին կերջանկացնեմ


Ախ դու ինտրիգանտ  :Jpit: 
Արէա ջան, իրականում մինչև մրցույթը չավարտվի, չես իմանա՝ ով քանի ձայն ունի, որովհետև հնարավոր է մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրենք իրենց օգտին քվեարկել են, որ մյուսներին շփոթության մեջ գցեն (ինչ իմանաս, չի բացառվում ըստ մրցույթի կանոնների), ու էդ միավորները վերջում հանվելու են:
Էնպես որ, կարող ես հանգիստ խղճով հիմա քվեարկել. վերջում դու էլ չես իմանա՝ ում ինչ օգուտ ես տալիս կամ վնաս  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ախ դու ինտրիգանտ 
> Արէա ջան, իրականում մինչև մրցույթը չավարտվի, չես իմանա՝ ով քանի ձայն ունի, որովհետև հնարավոր է մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրենք իրենց օգտին քվեարկել են, որ մյուսներին շփոթության մեջ գցեն (ինչ իմանաս, չի բացառվում ըստ մրցույթի կանոնների), ու էդ միավորները վերջում հանվելու են:
> Էնպես որ, կարող ես հանգիստ խղճով հիմա քվեարկել. վերջում դու էլ չես իմանա՝ ում ինչ օգուտ ես տալիս կամ վնաս


Ճիշտ ես ասում  :Sad: 
Այ մարդ չեմ կողմնորոշվում որի օգտին քվեարկեմ  :Smile:  էս անգամ էս ինչ դժվար մրցույթ էր: Ոչ մեկն էլ դուրս շատ չի եկել, ու ոչ մեկն էլ վառելու չի: Էս անգամ երևի ձեռնպահ մնամ: Չնայած հլը մեկնաբանություններին եմ սպասում: Помощь зала пожалуйста.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բռոոոոս Լիլ, լավն ա: Ուվալնյատը միակն ա, որ կարելի ա երկու, նույնիսկ երեք անգամ կարդալ: Իսկ իմ համար էտ չափանիշ ա: 
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ Սոմնիում-ը իրոք ստեղծագործություն ա, բառիս բուն, ուղղակի ու բովանդակային իմաստներով: Այսինք, պրոֆեսիոնալի գրած ա: Կամ եթե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալի, ապա լուրջ գրել իմացողի ու գրելուց հասկացողի գործ ա:


Սոմնիումին չեմ հասել, բայց Ուվալնյատը չէ էլի, Տրիբուն ձյա:
Հա, հումոր կա, ցինիզմ կա, բայց ես էդ քո ասած ասելիքը չտեսա: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ Ջոլիի պահը քեզ դզել ա, բայց դե ոնց ջոկում ես՝ իմ վրա էդ էլ չի կարա տենց եսիմինչ ձև ազդի: Գուցե նենց, թեթևի մեջ  :Jpit: 

Բան չթողեց իրենից հետո, Տրիբուն ձյա, ինձ համար՝ չթողեց:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *1.*	Սկիզբը չհավանեցի, որովհետև ասես հատուկ  ու ոչ մի բանով չպայմանավորված պատկերներ էին ստեղծված, օրինակ՝ “Կար ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհը դատարկ էր, ու ծառերը հորիզոնական էին աճում:
> Արևն էլ մանուշակագույն խորանարդ էր, իսկ քամին վերից վար ու վարից վեր
> էր փչում:...Կայան մի երկար ձեռնափայտ ուներ և հողի վրա նախշեր էր անում:”
> Պատմվածքն ինձ  հետաքրքրեց այս մասից, որից էլ կարելի էր սկսել. “- Էս ի՞նչ ա անում:
> 
> - Գրում ա:
> 
> - Ի՞նչ ա գրում..."
> 
> ...


Ingrid ջան, ոնց որ կարմիր գրիչով հայերենի ուսուցչուհի լինես  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, որպես վիրավորանք չեմ ասում, մամաս էլ է կարմիր գրիչով հայերենի ուսուցչուհի  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Քվեարկել եմ առաջին ու ութերորդ տարբերակների օգտին, չնայած ութերորդն ավելի սիրեցի: Դե էս անգամ լավն էին: Չնայած ես քննարկումներին միշտ մասնակցում եմ, բայց առանձնապես ստեղծագործությունների մասին չեմ խոսում, այլ կարծիքների հետ եմ կռվում, Արեա ջան, դրա համար իմ քննարկել-չքննարկելը էդքան հետաքրքիր չի :Smile:  Ինչու հենց այդ երկուսը, եսիմ, որովհետև երրորդ դեմքով են գրված (Մեֆի համար ձեռ առնելու նոր թեմա, հեշտ կարդացվելուց պրծանք, անցանք երրորդ դեմքին :Jpit: )

Լավ մրցույթ էր, բայց էլ թեմատիկ չանեք հա՞, Ադամներից զահլաս գնաց: Ռուֆի հետ իբր ուզեցա կռիվ անեմ, բայց ես էլ իր նման պետք ա ասեմ: Ինչ ասես սպասում էի, բայց ազնվությամբ ամենասպասելուն` Ադամի ու Եվայի թեմայի էս չարչրկմանը հեչ չէի սպասում, մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ հեղինակները աշխարհի սկիզբը էդքան տառացի կընկալեն: Ինչ-որ ճշմարտության ուղու, կյանքի նպատակի բացահայտման մասին էի սպասում, որ լինի, եսիմ, կարող ա` ես եմ սխալ, որ տենց եմ մտածել, այսինքն` հաստատ ես եմ սխալ:

Բայց էս նախապես ցանցի միջով անցկացնելը իզուր եք արել: Պետք էր ամբողջը նույն կերպ դատել: Ասենք` խմբավորեիք հինգ-հինգ, մի քանի փուլով ընտրեինք բոլորս: Բա որ օր գա` հարյուր պատմվածք ուղարկվի, ուզում եմ, որ էդ օրը գա: Ոնց եք անելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Peace

Ծառից կախված օրորվում են տարբերկաները, քամին գալիս է զարկում է նրանց ու հերթով վար են թափվում  տարբերակները, կմնան երեքը, մեկը, նրա ետևից կգա երկուսը, հետո երեքը ու վերջում կգա անձրևը:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծառից կախված օրորվում են տարբերկաները, քամին գալիս է զարկում է նրանց ու հերթով վար են թափվում են տարբերակները, կմնան երեքը, մեկը, նրա ետևից կգա երկուսը, հետո երեքը ու վերջում կգա անձրևը:


ափսոս էս տարբերակը մրցույթի ներկայացված չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Peace

> ափսոս էս տարբերակը մրցույթի ներկայացված չի


Եվ նա հեկեկաց բարձրաձայն, թերթ ու թաշկինակ բերեցին ճնճղուկները կարեկից ու էդտեղ ավարտվեց սերիան առաջին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բռոոոոս Լիլ, լավն ա: Ուվալնյատը միակն ա, որ կարելի ա երկու, նույնիսկ երեք անգամ կարդալ: Իսկ իմ համար էտ չափանիշ ա: 
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ Սոմնիում-ը իրոք ստեղծագործություն ա, բառիս բուն, ուղղակի ու բովանդակային իմաստներով: Այսինք, պրոֆեսիոնալի գրած ա: Կամ եթե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալի, ապա լուրջ գրել իմացողի ու գրելուց հասկացողի գործ ա:


Ապեր Ուվալնյատի պռոբլեմը գիտե՞ս որն ա… չգիտեմ ճիշտ եմ բացատրում թե չէ, բայց հեղինակն ավելի ցայտվուն ա քան ինքը գործը, ոնց որ հեղինակի մասին լինի իրա հոգեվիճակի մասին շատ ավելի ուղիղ իմաստով քան արվեստը կամ գրականությունն ա կոչված դա անելու… այսինքն կարդալուց հետո դու ոչ թե պատմվածքն ես հիշում այլ կերպարին… նույնիսկ կերպարին կարելի ա բավականին ճշգրիտ նկարագրել, բայց պատմվածքը թե ինչի մասին էր երևի չհիշես… կերպարը կա բայց նյութը չկա… 

հա, լավ մանիպյուլատիվ գրել ա… գիտի որ ֆրազներն են ծիծաղելու, բվայց որ իրա էդ բոլոր կոմպոնենտներն իրար հետ դնում ես, պատմվածք չի լինում… 

անձնական կարծիք ա…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Գալաթեա (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

OK… անցնենք 4-ին Ճնճղուկներին… 

It's a bit fucked up եթե կարելի ա սենց արտահայտվել… մի ահագին բան միաժամանակ իրար հետ կատարվում ա մի քանի բնույթի ու ոչ մի ձև չի հաջողվում դրանք իրար հետ հյուսել, կապել միացնել, խոսացնել, հարաբերել… մեկ ընկնում ա էմոցիոնալ վնուշկեքի մեջ, մեկ էլ հանկարծ "ժամանակ գծային ա" really?… ես կհասկանամ եթե ինքը փործեր էմոցիոնալը, հեքիաթայինը ռացիոնալացներ՝ "գիտականացներ, բայց սրանք իրար հետ զուգահեռ գնում են առանց հարաբերվելու… 

կարար միգուցե դրանց արանքում լիներ պատմվածքը էմոցիոնալի, ռացիոնալի ու վերջում նաև էրոտի/սեքսուալի արանքներում… ոնց որ ասենք կոմպոզիցիա, բայց ոչ թե subject-ն ա հետաքրքիր այլ նրանց արանքնեըի տարածությունները, հասկանում ե՞ք… երկու ծավալներ կարաս իրար շաըտ մոտեցնես և կարաս բավականին հեռացնես, դրանից արանքի տարածության որակը փոխվում ա, նույնիսկ երբեմն էլ անկած ծավալի որակից կամ ֆունկցիայից… նոիյնն էլ էս ա… իրա երեք թեմաները տենց էլ ոչ մի ձև ընթերցողի գլխում թեկուզ չկարողացան հարաբերվել… անդյունքում ոնց որ սաղ մտքերը հավաքեղս մի ամանի մեջ, խառնես քցես օդ, ոնց ընկան, ընկան… տենց էլ թողես…

նկարագրություններն ու դեգերումները շատ են … get to the fucking point ASAP… ոչ ժամանակ կա ոչ էլ տարածություն…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*5–րդ տարբերակ. «Սոմնիում»*

Վարպետորեն էր գրած, հավես էր: Կարդում էի՝ առանց հա ստուգելու, թե երբ ա վերջանալու:
Սկիզբ ու վերջ ունեցող պատմություն էր, անկապ փիլիսոփայություն չկար մեջը:

Մենակ չհասկացա՝ կանանց երջանկացնել ուզելու և տղամարդ չլինելու կապն անմիջական է՞ր: Այսինքն եթե ամեն ինչ իր տեղում լիներ, նա չէր ուզենա՞ հինգ կին երջանկացնել: 

Էդ գաղափարը շատ դուրս եկավ, որ Անրին ամենից շատ ուզեցել էր երջանկացնել էն կնոջը, որը չգիտեր դրա ճանապարհը: Իր պատկերացրած երջանկությունն էր ուզել տալ: Ու էդ անկեղծորեն խոստովանելը, որ դրանով հերոսանալ էր ուզում. ամեն մեկը դա չի խոստովանի:  Այ էդտեղ իսկապես երևաց իր աշխարհը: Ու երևի շատ իրական դարձավ, իդեալականից հեռացավ: Դրա համար էլ փլուզվեց: 

Լավն էր: 
Դեռ էլի կխոսեմ էս գործի մասին երևի:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

5-Սոմնիում…

ստեղ ինձ էս տողն ա հետաքրքրում 


> Մերկացա: Անրին այլևս չկար: Հիմա ես էի միայն, ճիշտ է, ահագին մկանոտած ու քաչալացած, բայց դեռևս կին: Եվ իրականում երբեք էլ տղամարդ չդարձած:


… ես չգիտեմ հեղինակն ինչու ա էս տողերը գրել որոնք հետագայում ու դրանից առաջ էլ արձագանք կարծես թե չունենցան… կարող ա թաքնաված ա ու եթե թաքնված ա ապա շատ խնամքով ա թաքցրել ու ձչացրել ա գործն իրականում… իզուր էլ էդքան դրել սոմնիումը նկարագրել ա թե ոնց ա աշխատում ինչ ա անում… 

Կարա նշանակի "the love I dare not speak its name", Կամ էլ "տենց էլ վրես տղամարդկություն չեկավ… իհարկե մարդու sexual duality-ն բավականին կոնտրովերսիալ ա Հայաստանում ու անգամ աշխարհում ու ես շատ կուզենայի որ դա շոշափվեր, բայց կարծես թե դա չի մանավգանդ էլ որ մի հատ էլ "անհամեստ" պռապուսկատ ա անում 


> Շուտով Էլդան վերադառնալու էր իր սովորական աշխարհը՝ կյանքից գոհ ու երջանիկ, ես էլ ինձ մի քիչ հերոս կզգայի, վատ կլինե՞ր: *Պիտի անպայման հարամ անեին վերջում*...


էս վիճակում եթե կին/տղամարդ գիծը հանենք, կամ ասենք էն "կասկած"-ը հանենք, շատ բան չկա կարդալու… կարող ա մեկի համար հետաքրքիր լինի մեկի համար չէ, բայց պատմվածքն արձագանք չի գտնում… չի շարունակվում ավարտից հետո… ես չգիտեմ ինքը իմ որ sense-երն ա stimulate անում… 

…իսկ եթե բացվեր sexual duality-ի "աշխարհը"… էն ժամանակ շատ բան կարելի էր փոխել կրճատել դուրս բերել ներս գցել ու կարող ա մի բան ստացվեր… ուղակի "կանաց"ի էդ տողը ինտրիգ մտցրեց իմ մեջ այլ ոչ թե պատմվածքի… 

Պատմվածքի մնացած մասերը լսել ենք նույնիսկ տեսել ենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

6.…



> -*Ես չէի կարող բացատրել տրական հոլովի գաղտնիքները, որովհետև դրսում կանգնած մեքենայի վրա փոշի էր նստել:* Հետո ինչ -որ մեկն անցել էր ու փոշու շերտի մեջ մատով ապակու վրա գրել էր՝ լվացեք: Ես չկարողացա շարունակել, որովհետև վերադարձա այն կետին, երբ ինքս էի դա անում:


Շշատ դժվար ա մեկնաբանել կամ խոսել սրա մասին… ինչ էլ ասես կարա լինի ճիշտ ու նույն հաջողությամբ սխալ… ինքը տանջվել ա մեզ էլ հետն ա տանջել…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*6–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2»*

Մարդիկներ, որ պատմվածք եք սկսում գրել, կլինի՞ նախօրոք կողմնորոշվեք առաջի՞ն դեմք ա, թե՞ երրորդ: 
Հատկապես եթե գրելու կարողությունը չի հերիքում պատճառաբանված ու սահուն անցման համար...

Տերևները ծառերին հետ կպցնելը սիրուն պատկեր էր, բայց մնացածն էնքան սումբուր ու խառն էր, որ նույնիսկ դա կորավ մեջտեղից:
Լավը չէր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

7… 

փորձել ա հումորով գրի… լավ ա արել Լիլիթին ա հիշել, բայց կարար նենց աներ որ Լիլիթն ու Եվան միաժամանակ գոյություն ունենային… ինչ վատ կլիներ… էդ ժամանակ ես մեծ հաճույքով Աստծո երեսը կուզենայի տեսնել… 

Էդ ժամանակ աշխարհի էլ Աստծո էլ սկիզբն ու վերջը մի օրում կգար…

----------


## Գալաթեա

*7–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը–3»*

Չստացվեց  թեմայի բառացիությունից խուսափել էլի:

Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ Լիլիթի հետ անպրոբլեմ կյանք էր լինելու: Ուղիղ հակառակը, իմ խորին համոզմամբ:
Ինչ-որ ջրիկ տիպ էր Արարիչը, լավ ա, որ էդ պահով լրջին չէր տվել հեղինակը:

Սիրտս խնձոր ուզեց:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի հատ մուզիկալնի պաուզա…

----------

impression (06.01.2013), Malxas (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Գալաթեա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

8. Իկարիո…

Սրա կինոն ավելի լավն ա քան պատմվածքը…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 8–րդ տարբերակ. «Իկարո»*

Իր ոճի մեջ՝ հետաքրքիր էր, գործ կա վրան արած, զգացվում ա:
Մանր-մունր բաներ կային իհարկե կեղտ բռնելու... օրինակ, եսիմ, ատոմային երկտեղանոց տիեզերանավերի ու ապակուց քաղաք մեկուսարանների դարաշրջանում մարտկոցով ժամացույց կլինե՞ր... մի ուրիշ բան հորինած կլինեին ոնց էլ լիներ: Կամ էն մայթին կանաչ լույսին սպասող կնոջ պատկերը երկինք ու արև ցույց տվող հսկա էկրանների հետ չէին բռնում:

Ֆանտաստիկա գրելը տենց հեշտ բան չի երևի: Հատկապես եթե անկախ քեզնից քո գործը կարդալուց Բրեդբերիին ու Ազիմովին են հիշելու ու դու տուժելու ես էդ զուգահեռները տանելուց:

Վերջնահանգույցի "առակս ցուցանե-" մի տեսակ շատ ... նույնիսկ բառ չեմ գտնում ասեմ՝ ինչ էր: Ասենք նենց տպավորություն էր, որ Սեմը հեսա քերթելը կիսատ կթողնի ու կասի՝ այ կնիկ, բա ես սենց տղա էի... բա որ ես տիեզերանավ էի սարքում, էս եղջերուն դեռ ծառերի վրա էր ման գալիս: 

Քաղաքակրթության կործամնանն ու վերաստեղծմանը շատ պարզունակ մոտեցում եր տրվել...եթե ատոմային տիեզերանավ չի, ուրեմն ընձառյուծի մորթի ա ուսերին...եսիմ: Արդյո՞ք տենց պարզ ա ամեն ինչ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ: Էս ներքևի նախադասությունը կարդալուց ոնց էի ուրախացել  :Jpit: 

 ... Կիլանան անգիր գիտեր տիեզերքի ամեն միլիմետրը:...

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (06.01.2013), Ruby Rue (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

9. Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը

Էս մտքեր ասեմ ինչ ասեմ, բառակապակցություններ ասեմ ինչ ասեմ… որտեղի՞ց են գալիս… ո՞նց եք մտածում սենց բաներ… ինչի՞ն եք նայում, ի՞նչ եք ուաումնասիրում… մի հատ ինստրուկցիա կա՞ էս պատմվածքը կարդալու համար, որ կողմից են կարդում… ես չեմ հասկանում… 




> Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը կխոսեն քեզ հետ:





> Ճնճղուկի հոգին փակ, անտակ տարածք է:





> գեղարվեստական ֆիզիկա:





> Մեռած աչքերը տեսնում են կտրված գլուխ` կողքի վրա ընկած, բաց գանգատուփից կախված փայտե աստիճան:


Սալվադոր Դալին ղալաթ ա արել մոտը… նարդիվանն էլ գլխից կախ…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), matlev (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Գալաթեա (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 9–րդ տարբերակ. «Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը»*

Էս գործի մասին ամանելավը հենց հեղինակն արտահայտվել իր վերջին տողով՝

....Անիմաստ բառերի մնացորդներ հավաքեցի...

Վիզ ա դրվել հնարավորինս անհասկանալի գրվի՞: Ստացվել ա, ասեմ:
Էս մեկը լրիվ ժամանակի կորուստ էր... Լավ ա կարճ էր:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (06.01.2013), Mephistopheles (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե, Ուվալնյատը Մեֆն ա գրել, քլնգեք ոնց կարաք, հանեք անցյալ մրցույթի վրեժը, սենց շանս էլ կարող ա չլինի


Ի՛… տենց ե՞ք հասկանում իմ ակումբի գրառումները…

----------

Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ինձ մի խառնեք ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին: 
> *
> Հասկանում եմ, որ հոգեկան շեղվածությամբ ցինիկի կերպարը հանգիստ կարա իմ հետ ասոցացվի, բայց սրա հեղինակը գրաքննադատ ճարտարապետ գինեկոլոգն ա - даю руку на отсечение:





> …Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ՝ ինքնասպան էղեք. ԵՍ ԷԼ ԵՄ ՍՐԱՆՑԻՑ ՄԵԿԸ…


իսկ աֆրիկա շուտով կգործուղվես… don't worry…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի՛ քլնգեք Մեֆը չի:


որտեղի՞ց գիտես ես չեմ… կարող ա՞ ներքին ինֆորմացիա ունես… 

Դա՞վ… ինֆորմացիայի ուտեչկա կա՞…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> որտեղի՞ց գիտես ես չեմ… կարող ա՞ ներքին ինֆորմացիա ունես… 
> 
> Դա՞վ… ինֆորմացիայի ուտեչկա կա՞…



Ոչ, ազնիվ էքս կոմերիտական: :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ, ազնիվ էքս կոմերիտական:


ապեր մի ասա… գալի իրանց ստեղ ասում են... Հեն ա Իմփռեշընը…

----------

impression (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ապեր մի ասա… գալի իրանց ստեղ ասում են... Հեն ա Իմփռեշընը…



Բայց ինչ, Իմպռեշիոնին ասի մասնակցի, ասեց ձեր զայլան չունեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ինչ, Իմպռեշիոնին ասի մասնակցի, ասեց ձեր զայլան չունեմ:


ինքը որտեղի՞ց պտի իմանար Ուվալնյատը ով ա գրել… նույնն էլ Այվին…

----------


## Դավիթ

> ինքը որտեղի՞ց պտի իմանար Ուվալնյատը ով ա գրել… նույնն էլ Այվին…


Գուշակում են: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

հերիք ա ինչքան Ուվալնյատի մասին խոսեցինք… ուրիշ գործ չկա՞…

----------

Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գուշակում են:


աաա… փաստորեն չգիտեն հա՞…

----------


## Դավիթ

> հերիք ա ինչքան Ուվալնյատի մասին խոսեցինք… ուրիշ գործ չկա՞…


12-13: Ահագին խոսելու բան կա :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

Մի փոքր էլ ես գուշակություններ անեմ. "Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը" պարզ էր, թե ով էր գրել, քանի որ այն վաղուց համացանցում կա: "Սոմնիում"-ը կարծում եմ, որ  Գալաթեան է գրել՝ չնայած իր գրածներից մի-երկու գործ եմ կարդացել, բայց ..."Իկարոն" եթե իմ մտածած հեղինակն է գրել, ապա ասեմ, որ ինքը հիմա ավելի խորանում է ֆանտաստիկայի մեջ, վեպ է գրում, շատ է սիրում Ազիմով: Եթե ինքն է, ապա գրելաոճի առումով առաջընթաց կա, բայց այստեղ չկար այն բազմաշերտանոց խորությունը, որը կար նրա մյուս գործերում: 
Համոզված եմ, որ Բյուրը մասնակցել է, բայց թե որն է գրել, այդպես էլ չհասկացա: Եթե առաջինն է , ապա , ի տարբերություն իր նախորդ գործերի, այստեղ շատ է նոսրացրել թեման: Ինքը ավելի դիպուկ էր նկարագրում: 
Դեռ այսքանը...

----------

Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի փոքր էլ ես գուշակություններ անեմ. "Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը" պարզ էր, թե ով էր գրել, քանի որ այն վաղուց համացանցում կա: "Սոմնիում"-ը կարծում եմ, որ  Գալաթեան է գրել՝ չնայած իր գրածներից մի-երկու գործ եմ կարդացել, բայց ...*"Իկարոն" եթե իմ մտածած հեղինակն է գրել, ապա ասեմ, որ ինքը հիմա ավելի խորանում է ֆանտաստիկայի մեջ, վեպ է գրում, շատ է սիրում Ազիմով*: Եթե ինքն է, ապա գրելաոճի առումով առաջընթաց կա, բայց այստեղ չկար այն բազմաշերտանոց խորությունը, որը կար նրա մյուս գործերում: 
> Համոզված եմ, որ Բյուրը մասնակցել է, բայց թե որն է գրել, այդպես էլ չհասկացա: Եթե առաջինն է , ապա , ի տարբերություն իր նախորդ գործերի, այստեղ շատ է նոսրացրել թեման: Ինքը ավելի դիպուկ էր նկարագրում: 
> Դեռ այսքանը...


Ինքը չի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հավաքածու մրցույթ -2 ակումբում
Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը կլինի թեմատիկ: Մրցույթի թեման է` «Աշխարհի սկիզբը»:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 26 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության`Հունվարի 3, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման:



Առաջին տեղ-150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-75.00

Լավագույն 2 պատմվածքը նաև կտպվի «Գրեթերթի» գարնանային համարում:

*Նոր, չհրատարակված և սրբագրված պատմվածքները* ուղարկել այս էլեկտրոնային փոստի վրա. 
dakopia@gmail.com

«Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը»-ի հեղինակը երևի լավ չէր ծանոթացել մրցույթի կաննոներին, և այդ պատճառով, քվեարկության ավարտին, իր գործին տրված ձայները կհամարվեն չեղյալ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Chuk (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Շինարար (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Վահ

Հունվարի 3 ???

----------


## ivy

> Մի փոքր էլ ես գուշակություններ անեմ. "Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը" պարզ էր, թե ով էր գրել, քանի որ այն վաղուց համացանցում կա: "Սոմնիում"-ը կարծում եմ, որ  Գալաթեան է գրել՝ չնայած իր գրածներից մի-երկու գործ եմ կարդացել, բայց ..."Իկարոն" եթե իմ մտածած հեղինակն է գրել, ապա ասեմ, որ ինքը հիմա ավելի խորանում է ֆանտաստիկայի մեջ, վեպ է գրում, շատ է սիրում Ազիմով: Եթե ինքն է, ապա գրելաոճի առումով առաջընթաց կա, բայց այստեղ չկար այն բազմաշերտանոց խորությունը, որը կար նրա մյուս գործերում: 
> Համոզված եմ, որ Բյուրը մասնակցել է, բայց թե որն է գրել, այդպես էլ չհասկացա: Եթե առաջինն է , ապա , ի տարբերություն իր նախորդ գործերի, այստեղ շատ է նոսրացրել թեման: Ինքը ավելի դիպուկ էր նկարագրում: 
> Դեռ այսքանը...


Բյուրը երևի թե մասնակցել է, բայց Գալաթեան չկա էստեղ, էդ մեկը հաստատ:

----------

Գալաթեա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Բյուրը երևի թե մասնակցել է, բայց Գալաթեան չկա էստեղ, էդ մեկը հաստատ:


Ուրեմն՛ հնարավոր է՝ նոր լավ հեղինակներ եմ ինձ համար բացահայտում:

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն՛ հնարավոր է՝ նոր լավ հեղինակներ եմ ինձ համար բացահայտում:


Կամ էլ գուցե հին, բայց մինչև անուն ազգանուննները չտեսնես, տեղը չես բերի  :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Կամ էլ գուցե հին, բայց մինչև անուն ազգանուննները չտեսնես, տեղը չես բերի


Դե, ուրեմն՝ հաճելիորեն կզարմանամ: Արդեն սպասում եմ, թե երբ կավարտվի, որ հեղինակներն հայտնի դառնան: )))))

----------

Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Համ էլ քո վերլուծությունների ոճը ինձ շատ ծանոթ թվաց: Ոնց որ թե էլի եմ քո գրառումներին հանդիպել, երբ դեռ Հավաքածուն Ակումբում չէր կամ գուցե ուրիշ մի տեղ:

----------

Ingrid (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Համ էլ քո վերլուծությունների ոճը ինձ շատ ծանոթ թվաց: Ոնց որ թե էլի եմ քո գրառումներին հանդիպել, երբ դեռ Հավաքածուն Ակումբում չէր կամ գուցե ուրիշ մի տեղ:


Հնարավոր է: Մի ամսից ավելի է, ինչ այս ակումբում եմ: Արդեն այստեղ էլ բավական մեկնաբանություններ, գրառումներ արել եմ: Համենայն դեպս, գուցե ցավոք, բայց ուսուցչուհի չեմ:

----------

ivy (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Իսկ ես մի բան հասկացա, որ փորձում եք քվեարկել ոչ թե գրական ստեղծագործությանը, այլ թե ով է դա գրել:  
Արէա ջան պետք չէ երջանկացնել ինչ որ մեկին, դու անկեղծ քվեարկի՛ր ,ապացուցի՛ր,որ դու քվեարկել ես «արվեստի» համար, կարծում եմ այստեղ կան էդպիսի գործեր (Կամ էլ մոտ են ): :Smile: 

Ժողովու՛րդ սա գրական մրցույթ է կարծեմ, ոչ թե ծանոթ-բարեկամի գումար եք ուղղարկում: 

Պասիվ է՞, դուք էլ ակտիվություն եք ուզում, իսկ այդ ակտիվությունը ինտրիգներում եք գտնում, դատարկաբանություններում, անիմաստ վեճերում: Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես է: Ես կուզենայի, որ «Ակումբ»ում խելացի ու բանիմաց բաների համար վիճեին, ուսանելի ու հետաքրքիր լինելու համար: Համամիտ եմ, ինտրիգ էլ է պետք, բայց ոչ «Դատարկ» տեղը:

Վերջում մի հարց մեր բարի, համեստ ադմինիստրատորին ( ես չեմ շողոքորթում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա էդպես է :Smile:  ).
-Հարգելի՛ Արտակ, բա դու «Ակումբ»ը սրա համար էիր ստեղծե՞լ:   :Xeloq:

----------

Malxas (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ամմէ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ես գրել  :Huh:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ես գրել


Կարդա էլի :Wink: , կարող է պատահի ճիշտ բաներ էլ եմ ասում:

----------


## ivy

> Կարդա էլի, կարող է պատահի ճիշտ բաներ էլ եմ ասում:


Ինձ թվաց, թե դեռ չես օյաղացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ինձ թվաց, թե դեռ չես օյաղացել


Քեզ թվաց, լավ առայժմ: :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ ես մի բան հասկացա, որ փորձում եք քվեարկել ոչ թե գրական ստեղծագործությանը, այլ թե ով է դա գրել:  
> Արէա ջան պետք չէ երջանկացնել ինչ որ մեկին, դու անկեղծ քվեարկի՛ր ,ապացուցի՛ր,որ դու քվեարկել ես «արվեստի» համար, կարծում եմ այստեղ կան էդպիսի գործեր (Կամ էլ մոտ են ):
> 
> Ժողովու՛րդ սա գրական մրցույթ է կարծեմ, ոչ թե ծանոթ-բարեկամի գումար եք ուղղարկում: 
> 
> Պասիվ է՞, դուք էլ ակտիվություն եք ուզում, իսկ այդ ակտիվությունը ինտրիգներում եք գտնում, դատարկաբանություններում, անիմաստ վեճերում: Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես է: Ես կուզենայի, որ «Ակումբ»ում խելացի ու բանիմաց բաների համար վիճեին, ուսանելի ու հետաքրքիր լինելու համար: Համամիտ եմ, ինտրիգ էլ է պետք, բայց ոչ «Դատարկ» տեղը:
> 
> Վերջում մի հարց մեր բարի, համեստ ադմինիստրատորին ( ես չեմ շողոքորթում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա էդպես է ).
> -Հարգելի՛ Արտակ, բա դու «Ակումբ»ը սրա համար էիր ստեղծե՞լ:


Չէ, Ամմէ ջան, դու ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել: Սրանից առաջ ինչքան մրցույթ եղել է, առաջինը ես եմ քվեարկել: Էս անգամ մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ: Կապ չունի ով է հեղինակը: Էդ երջանկացնելու պահը չքվեարկելս արդարացնելու համար կատակ արեցի: Արդեն բավական շատ անգամներ ապացուցվել է, որ ակումբում անցկացվող մրցույթները աշխարհի ամենաարդար մրցույթներն են: Մասնակիցները նույնիսկ իրենց ամենամոտիկ ակումբցիներին, մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը չեն ասում իրենց մասնակցության մասին: Սա գրված ու չգրված օրենք է ակումբում, ու քվեարկողներն էլ մինչ գուշակությանն անցնելը արդեն քվեարկած են լինում: Ու մեծ հաշվով մինչև վերջ այդպես էլ պարզ չի լինում ով որի հեղինակն է:

Ինտրիգներ, վեճեր, քո ասած դատարկ բանավեճեր հիմնականում անում են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր արդեն կարծիք հայտնել են բոլոր տարբերակների մասին, ու տեսնելով, որ մյուսները բան չեն ասում, ուզում են ակտիվ պահել թեման, թե չէ նույն կարծիքը հարյուր անգամ հո չեն գրելու: Ու որպեսզի անիմաստ զրույցներ չլինեն, այլ ստեղծագործությունների քննարկումներ լինի, պետք է բոլորն ակտիվ մասնակցեն քննարկումների, թե չէ մի քանի հոգի, մի շաբաթ շարունակ չեն կարող քննարկել մի քանի ստեղծագործություն, ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ասեց, մի քիչ վիճեցին, համաձայնության եկան, կամ ոչ ու վերջ: Էլ քննարկելու բան չկա: Ու էդ պահին որպեսզի թեման չպասիվանա, կամ նոր մարդիկ պետք է կարծիք հայտնեն ստեղծագործությունների վերաբերյալ, կամ արդեն կարծիք հայտնածներն անցնե ինտրիգների, փորձելով թեման ակտիվ պահել: Ուրեմն որպեսզի դա չլինի, բողոքելու փոխարեն պետք է նոր կարծիքներ տարբերակների մասին: Այ օրինակ քո կարծիքը դեռ չենք լսել: Ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի դու էլ ամեն տարբերակի մասին կարծիք հայտնես, մենք էլ սկսենք քո կարծիքը քննարկել, հետո մեկ ուրիշինը ու այդպես մինչև վերջ: Թե չէ մի քանի հգոի խոսեցին, քննարկեցին ու վերջ: Հիմա ի՞նչ թեման փակենք ու սպասենք քվեարկության ավարտի՞ն:

Ժողովուրդ սա բոլորին է վերաբերվում: Հավատացեք, բոլոր մասնակիցներին անչափ հետաքրքիր է յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքը: Մենակ քվեարկելով չի:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (06.01.2013), Malxas (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կամ էլ գուցե հին, բայց մինչև անուն ազգանուննները չտեսնես, տեղը չես բերի


դու աչքիս շատ բան գիտես, քիչ խոսում ես  :Beee:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Չէ, Ամմէ ջան, դու ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել: Սրանից առաջ ինչքան մրցույթ եղել է, առաջինը ես եմ քվեարկել: Էս անգամ մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ: Կապ չունի ով է հեղինակը: Էդ երջանկացնելու պահը չքվեարկելս արդարացնելու համար կատակ արեցի: Արդեն բավական շատ անգամներ ապացուցվել է, որ ակումբում անցկացվող մրցույթները աշխարհի ամենաարդար մրցույթներն են: Մասնակիցները նույնիսկ իրենց ամենամոտիկ ակումբցիներին, մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը չեն ասում իրենց մասնակցության մասին: Սա գրված ու չգրված օրենք է ակումբում, ու քվեարկողներն էլ մինչ գուշակությանն անցնելը արդեն քվեարկած են լինում: Ու մեծ հաշվով մինչև վերջ այդպես էլ պարզ չի լինում ով որի հեղինակն է:
> 
> Ինտրիգներ, վեճեր, քո ասած դատարկ բանավեճեր հիմնականում անում են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր արդեն կարծիք հայտնել են բոլոր տարբերակների մասին, ու տեսնելով, որ մյուսները բան չեն ասում, ուզում են ակտիվ պահել թեման, թե չէ նույն կարծիքը հարյուր անգամ հո չեն գրելու: Ու որպեսզի անիմաստ զրույցներ չլինեն, այլ ստեղծագործությունների քննարկումներ լինի, պետք է բոլորն ակտիվ մասնակցեն քննարկումների, թե չէ մի քանի հոգի, մի շաբաթ շարունակ չեն կարող քննարկել մի քանի ստեղծագործություն, ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ասեց, մի քիչ վիճեցին, համաձայնության եկան, կամ ոչ ու վերջ: Էլ քննարկելու բան չկա: Ու էդ պահին որպեսզի թեման չպասիվանա, կամ նոր մարդիկ պետք է կարծիք հայտնեն ստեղծագործությունների վերաբերյալ, կամ արդեն կարծիք հայտնածներն անցնե ինտրիգների, փորձելով թեման ակտիվ պահել: Ուրեմն որպեսզի դա չլինի, բողոքելու փոխարեն պետք է նոր կարծիքներ տարբերակների մասին: Այ օրինակ քո կարծիքը դեռ չենք լսել: Ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի դու էլ ամեն տարբերակի մասին կարծիք հայտնես, մենք էլ սկսենք քո կարծիքը քննարկել, հետո մեկ ուրիշինը ու այդպես մինչև վերջ: Թե չէ մի քանի հգոի խոսեցին, քննարկեցին ու վերջ: Հիմա ի՞նչ թեման փակենք ու սպասենք քվեարկության ավարտի՞ն:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ սա բոլորին է վերաբերվում: Հավատացեք, բոլոր մասնակիցներին անչափ հետաքրքիր է յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքը: Մենակ քվեարկելով չի:



Արէա, հարգելիս, ես ոչինչ չեմ ասի, ես կսպասեմ մրցույթի ավարտին: Ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր է այս մրցույթը: 
Ես էլ, դու էլ , մյուսներն էլ հասկացանք թե ես ինչ էիր ուզում ասել, դա բոլորիդ գրառումներից պարզ է, բայց մի մոռացեք,որ սա «Գրական մրցույթ» է: 
Ուզում ես մի հատ էլ հետ դարձիր ու կարդա մարդկանց ցանկությունները, մաղթանքները, կարծիքները, այստեղ ոչ ոք առանձնապես չի խոսում ստեղծագործություններից ( բացառությունները հանած  :LOL:  ): Խոսում են «Ակումբցի» է,թե ոչ: «Ակումբցի» է , բայց ո՞ր «Ակումբցին» է:

Հա՜,  ի դեպ էդքան վատն եմ,որ ինձ ձայն չէիք տա հա՞ :Blush:

----------

Malxas (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իսկ ես մի բան հասկացա, *որ փորձում եք քվեարկել ոչ թե գրական ստեղծագործությանը, այլ թե ով է դա գրել: * 
> Արէա ջան պետք չէ երջանկացնել ինչ որ մեկին, դու անկեղծ քվեարկի՛ր ,ապացուցի՛ր,որ դու քվեարկել ես «արվեստի» համար, կարծում եմ այստեղ կան էդպիսի գործեր (Կամ էլ մոտ են ):
> 
> *Ժողովու՛րդ սա գրական մրցույթ է կարծեմ, ոչ թե ծանոթ-բարեկամի գումար եք ուղղարկում:* 
> 
> Պասիվ է՞, դուք էլ ակտիվություն եք ուզում, իսկ այդ ակտիվությունը ինտրիգներում եք գտնում, դատարկաբանություններում, անիմաստ վեճերում: Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես է: Ես կուզենայի, որ «Ակումբ»ում խելացի ու բանիմաց բաների համար վիճեին, ուսանելի ու հետաքրքիր լինելու համար: Համամիտ եմ, ինտրիգ էլ է պետք, բայց ոչ «Դատարկ» տեղը:
> 
> Վերջում մի հարց մեր բարի, համեստ ադմինիստրատորին ( ես չեմ շողոքորթում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա էդպես է ).
> -Հարգելի՛ Արտակ,* բա դու «Ակումբ»ը սրա համար էիր ստեղծե՞լ:*


Ամմէ, այս ի՞նչ անհիմն բաներ ես գրել:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Claudia Mori (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամմէ, քո արևին բացահայտումնե՞ր ես անում: Շատ էժանագին ա արարքդ, ասեմ, իմանաս: Դու ակումբցիներին լրիվ եսիմինչի տեղ ես դրել: Իրանց քո արշինով մի չափի: Էս մրցույթներում ոչ մի ծանոթ բարեկամ չկա, ոչ ոք չգիտի գործերի հեղինակներին, իսկ ակումբցի-չակումբցի էլ քննարկում են, որպեսզի գուշակության շրջանակը նեղանա, ոչ թե ազդի ձայնի վրա: Մի հատ նայի էլի, առաջին տեղերում ամեն դեպքում ամենաուժեղ գործերն են: Ու էդքանից հետո ասում ես ծանոթ-բարեկա՞մ:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ, այս ի՞նչ անհիմն բաներ ես գրել:


Դա իմ կարծիքն է հարգելի Դավիթ: Եթե դու համամիտ չես, ուրեմն համամիտ չես:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դա իմ կարծիքն է հարգելի Դավիթ: Եթե դու համամիտ չես, ուրեմն համամիտ չես:




Հա, բայց այդ կարծիքը նաև հիմքեր պետք է ունենա, ո՞չ:  Եթե մարդիկ արդեն քվեարկել են և ըստ ակումբի սովորության, փորձում են գուշակել հեղինակներին, միթե՞ դա համարվում է ծանոթ-բարեկամի գումար ուղարկել, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես մի բան հասկացա, որ փորձում եք քվեարկել ոչ թե գրական ստեղծագործությանը, այլ թե ով է դա գրել:  
> Արէա ջան պետք չէ երջանկացնել ինչ որ մեկին, դու անկեղծ քվեարկի՛ր ,ապացուցի՛ր,որ դու քվեարկել ես «արվեստի» համար, կարծում եմ այստեղ կան էդպիսի գործեր (Կամ էլ մոտ են ):
> 
> Ժողովու՛րդ սա գրական մրցույթ է կարծեմ, ոչ թե ծանոթ-բարեկամի գումար եք ուղղարկում: 
> 
> Պասիվ է՞, դուք էլ ակտիվություն եք ուզում, իսկ այդ ակտիվությունը ինտրիգներում եք գտնում, դատարկաբանություններում, անիմաստ վեճերում: Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես է: Ես կուզենայի, որ «Ակումբ»ում խելացի ու բանիմաց բաների համար վիճեին, ուսանելի ու հետաքրքիր լինելու համար: Համամիտ եմ, ինտրիգ էլ է պետք, բայց ոչ «Դատարկ» տեղը:
> 
> Վերջում մի հարց մեր բարի, համեստ ադմինիստրատորին ( ես չեմ շողոքորթում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա էդպես է ).
> -Հարգելի՛ Արտակ, բա դու «Ակումբ»ը սրա համար էիր ստեղծե՞լ:


Ամմէ ջան, անկեղծ կասեմ, թե ինչ հասկացա քո գրածից: Գուցե և սխալված լինեմ, բայց տպավորությունս կասեմ: Իսկ տպավորությունս էն է, որ դու էլ ես մասնակցել այս մրցույթին ու քո տարբերակը ձայներ չի ստանում կամ քիչ ձայներ է ստանում: Եթե այդպես է, իմ անկեղծ խորհուրդը, հորդորը. մի ազդվիր դրանից ու շարունակիր գրել: Ոչինչ, որ չեն գնահատում, շատերն են այդ ճանապարհով անցել: Կարևորը չընկճվելն է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քվեարկությանն ու քննարկմանը, ապա ես անկեղծ ասում եմ. ակումբը ես սրա համար էի ստեղծել: Որովհետև ավելի անկեղծ ու արդար քվեարկություններ, քան ակումբում են լինում, ես երբևէ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել: Իսկ ես մի մրցույթի չի, որ մասնակցել եմ (ոչ ակումբային), թե՛ որպես մասնակից, թե՛ որպես ժյուրիի անդամ, թե՛ որպես կազմակերպիչ: Իսկապես ակումբն այդ իմաստով մի քանի գլուխ բարձր է իմ տեսած բոլոր տարբերակներից: Այ ես ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդացել, բայց քննարկման մեծ մասը հասցրել եմ կարդալ, ու տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ անկողմնակալ են ակումբցիները, տեսնում եմ, որ քո ասածների ճիշտ հակառակն է, որ խոսում են ստեղծագործությունների, այլ ոչ թե հեղինակների մասին: Դե իսկ գուշակություններն էլ... դրանք ավանդույթ են ակումբում անոնիմ մրցույթների, համ ու հոտ են տալիս, բայց գոնե մեծ մասի քվեարկության վրա չեն ազդում: Եթե իմանում են, որ Ա գործը Բ-ն է գրել, ուրախանում են, որ գտել են, բայց Ա գործը, միևնույն է, գնահատում են ըստ ստեղծագործության արժեքի, այլ ոչ թե գրողի ով լինելով:

Եվ ևս մի խորհուրդ. ամեն տեղ կռիվ ու հակամարտություն մի փնտրիր, կողքից տարօրինակ է դիտվում  :Smile:  Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Claudia Mori (06.01.2013), Ingrid (06.01.2013), Moonwalker (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013), Շինարար (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (06.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Հա՜,  ի դեպ էդքան վատն եմ,որ ինձ ձայն չէիք տա հա՞


Ո՞վ էդպիսի բան ասեց:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, անկեղծ կասեմ, թե ինչ հասկացա քո գրածից: Գուցե և սխալված լինեմ, բայց տպավորությունս կասեմ: Իսկ տպավորությունս էն է, որ դու էլ ես մասնակցել այս մրցույթին ու քո տարբերակը ձայներ չի ստանում կամ քիչ ձայներ է ստանում: Եթե այդպես է, իմ անկեղծ խորհուրդը, հորդորը. մի ազդվիր դրանից ու շարունակիր գրել: Ոչինչ, որ չեն գնահատում, շատերն են այդ ճանապարհով անցել: Կարևորը չընկճվելն է:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քվեարկությանն ու քննարկմանը, ապա ես անկեղծ ասում եմ. ակումբը ես սրա համար էի ստեղծել: Որովհետև ավելի անկեղծ ու արդար քվեարկություններ, քան ակումբում են լինում, ես երբևէ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել: Իսկ ես մի մրցույթի չի, որ մասնակցել եմ (ոչ ակումբային), թե՛ որպես մասնակից, թե՛ որպես ժյուրիի անդամ, թե՛ որպես կազմակերպիչ: Իսկապես ակումբն այդ իմաստով մի քանի գլուխ բարձր է իմ տեսած բոլոր տարբերակներից: Այ ես ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդացել, բայց քննարկման մեծ մասը հասցրել եմ կարդալ, ու տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ անկողմնակալ են ակումբցիները, տեսնում եմ, որ քո ասածների ճիշտ հակառակն է, որ խոսում են ստեղծագործությունների, այլ ոչ թե հեղինակների մասին: Դե իսկ գուշակություններն էլ... դրանք ավանդույթ են ակումբում անոնիմ մրցույթների, համ ու հոտ են տալիս, բայց գոնե մեծ մասի քվեարկության վրա չեն ազդում: Եթե իմանում են, որ Ա գործը Բ-ն է գրել, ուրախանում են, որ գտել են, բայց Ա գործը, միևնույն է, գնահատում են ըստ ստեղծագործության արժեքի, այլ ոչ թե գրողի ով լինելով:
> 
> Եվ ևս մի խորհուրդ. ամեն տեղ կռիվ ու հակամարտություն մի փնտրիր, կողքից տարօրինակ է դիտվում  Բարի քննարկումներ


Ես քեզ հասկացա , հուսով եմ դու էլ ինձ: :Smile:

----------

Chuk (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ո՞վ էդպիսի բան ասեց:


Դե եսիմ  Արէա ջան   :Blush: , էն որ ասում են « փողը բկին կանգնի...» և այլն .... :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Դե եսիմ  Արէա ջան  , էն որ ասում են « փողը բկին կանգնի...» և այլն ....


Էդ Ուվալնյատի օրվա մասին են ասել, էդ քո հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

-Ա՛յ մարդ շատ բան գիտես քիչ խոսա էլի: 

 Վերջ էլ չեմ խոսում: :LOL:  Ուրիշ լավ ես՞: :Smile:

----------

Արէա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> -Ա՛յ մարդ շատ բան գիտես քիչ խոսա էլի: 
> 
>  Վերջ էլ չեմ խոսում: Ուրիշ լավ ես՞:


Հը՞  :Think: 
Ուվալնյատի օրը՞:
Հնարավոր չի:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## impression

էս ինչ թեմաների մեջ եք այ ժողովուրդ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հը՞ 
> Ուվալնյատի օրը՞:
> Հնարավոր չի:


Ուվալնյատի օրը Լիլն ա վայ  :Jpit:  




> էս ինչ թեմաների մեջ եք այ ժողովուրդ


Լիլ, դու էն ասա՝ քանի՞ գործ ես ուղարկել  :Jpit:  աչքիս Սոմնիումն էլ ես դու, Մահացած կնոջ աչքերն էլ

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ուվալնյատի օրը Լիլն ա վայ  
> 
> 
> Լիլ, դու էն ասա՝ քանի՞ գործ ես ուղարկել  աչքիս Սոմնիումն էլ ես դու, Մահացած կնոջ աչքերն էլ


Հա որ՞  :Xeloq: :: 
Ոնց որ «01-99» -ը լինի: Ինքն էլ չգիտի ավտոի տակ ընկել է, թե չէ:   :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

hypocrisy` ուշադրություն գրավելու լավագույն միջոց

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գլուխգործոցի պահով համաձայն չեմ ....


Գլուխգործոց չի, բայց տաս էջ Ուվալնյատի օրն եք քննարկում  :Tongue: 

Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ սաղի սիրած գիրքը Երեք Հրացանակիրներն ա, բայց որ հարցում անես, սաղ կասեն Մասծեռ ի Մարգարիտա:

----------

Malxas (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ես մի բան հասկացա, որ փորձում եք քվեարկել ոչ թե գրական ստեղծագործությանը, այլ թե ով է դա գրել:  
> Արէա ջան պետք չէ երջանկացնել ինչ որ մեկին, դու անկեղծ քվեարկի՛ր ,ապացուցի՛ր,որ դու քվեարկել ես «արվեստի» համար, կարծում եմ այստեղ կան էդպիսի գործեր (Կամ էլ մոտ են ):
> 
> Ժողովու՛րդ սա գրական մրցույթ է կարծեմ, ոչ թե ծանոթ-բարեկամի գումար եք ուղղարկում: 
> 
> Պասիվ է՞, դուք էլ ակտիվություն եք ուզում, իսկ այդ ակտիվությունը ինտրիգներում եք գտնում, դատարկաբանություններում, անիմաստ վեճերում: Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես է: Ես կուզենայի, որ «Ակումբ»ում խելացի ու բանիմաց բաների համար վիճեին, ուսանելի ու հետաքրքիր լինելու համար: Համամիտ եմ, ինտրիգ էլ է պետք, բայց ոչ «Դատարկ» տեղը:
> 
> Վերջում մի հարց մեր բարի, համեստ ադմինիստրատորին ( ես չեմ շողոքորթում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դա էդպես է ).
> -Հարգելի՛ Արտակ, բա դու «Ակումբ»ը սրա համար էիր ստեղծե՞լ:


Ամմէ ջան, բայց դու ինչ խելացի ու արդարամիտ աղջիկ ես: Ու երբեք չես զլանում ակումբցիներին բարի խորհուրդներ տալ: Կեցցե՛ս:

----------

Claudia Mori (06.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գլուխգործոց չի, բայց տաս էջ Ուվալնյատի օրն եք քննարկում 
> 
> Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ սաղի սիրած գիրքը Երեք Հրացանակիրներն ա, բայց որ հարցում անես, սաղ կասեն Մասծեռ ի Մարգարիտա:


բան ասեցիր, նախորդ մրցույթին էլ մի երեսուն էջ էրիկ էինք քննարկում  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր Ուվալնյատի պռոբլեմը գիտե՞ս որն ա… չգիտեմ ճիշտ եմ բացատրում թե չէ, *բայց հեղինակն ավելի ցայտվուն ա քան ինքը գործը, ոնց որ հեղինակի մասին լինի իրա հոգեվիճակի մասին շատ ավելի ուղիղ իմաստով* քան արվեստը կամ գրականությունն ա կոչված դա անելու… այսինքն կարդալուց հետո դու ոչ թե պատմվածքն ես հիշում այլ կերպարին… նույնիսկ կերպարին կարելի ա բավականին ճշգրիտ նկարագրել, բայց պատմվածքը թե ինչի մասին էր երևի չհիշես… կերպարը կա բայց նյութը չկա… 
> 
> հա,* լավ մանիպյուլատիվ գրել ա*… գիտի որ ֆրազներն են ծիծաղելու, բվայց որ իրա էդ բոլոր կոմպոնենտներն իրար հետ դնում ես, պատմվածք չի լինում… 
> 
> անձնական կարծիք ա…


Քի՞չ ա, Մեֆիկո: Դե հիմա մնացածի մեջ գտի նույն բանները: Ու ո՞վ ասեց, որ պիտի պատմվածք լիներ: Պահանջվում ա գրել ստեղծագործություն: Մարդը ստեղծագործել ա:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Էս Հավաքածուն սիրում եմ էլի, միշտ լիքը քննարկումներ են լինում:  :Love: 
Քվեարկել եմ անմիջապես պատմվածքները կարդալուց հետո, որ հանկարծ կարծիքների տեղատարափը որոշմանս վրա չազդի…

Հմմ, քվեարկել եմ *Իկարո*յի օգտին, որովհետև, Աշխարհի սկզբի հետ կապված ամենաշատը գիտական ֆանտաստիկա էի սպասում, չնայած Իկարո-ն ոչ էնքան գիտական էր, ոչ էլ նենց մի ֆանտաստիկա: Որ Երկրի վրա կյանքը եկել է այլ մոլորակներից, բավականին «ծեծված» գաղափար է, բայց դե քանի որ մրցույթում ավելի աչքի ընկնող բան չկար, էս պատմվածքի օգտին քվեարկեցի: Ինչևէ, որ հեղինակը մի քիչ շատ աշխատեր վրան, ավելի լավը կդառնար:
Մեկ էլ քվեարկել եմ *«Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի»* պատմվածքի օգտին, չնայած դա որպես հաղթող պատմվածք չեմ տեսնում, ուղղակի ակտուալ էր ու ահագին հետաքրքիր: :Smile: 
Հա, առաջին պատմվածքի սկիզբն էլ ինձ դուր եկավ, բայց վերջում արդեն հեղինակի բողոքն էր /ըստ իս / անարդար մրցույթների դեմ: Մի քիչ ափսոսեցի , որ չեմ քվեարկել  :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր էս «Հավաքածուն» նախորդից ավելի լավն էր, թերևս երևի այն պատճառով, որ ակումբում տեղադրելուց առաջ ֆիլտրվել էր: Բայց Ադամներն ու Եվաները չափից դուրս շատ էին, սպանեցին թողեցին խեղճերին, մեկ էլ «Ծակ փիլիսոփայությունն» էր շատ: 
Ընդհանուր մրցույթը միջին մակարդակի էր, շատ լավ գործեր չկային, բայց բոլորն էլ առանց կեսին քնելու կարդացվեցին…

Ինչևէ, հավաքածուները անպակաս լինեն ակումբի գլխից...

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բան ասեցիր, նախորդ մրցույթին էլ մի երեսուն էջ էրիկ էինք քննարկում


Որովհետև Էրիկը գոմիկ էր, իսկ դա Ակումբի սիրած թեմաներից մեկն ա:

----------

Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, բայց դու ինչ խելացի ու արդարամիտ աղջիկ ես: Ու երբեք չես զլանում ակումբցիներին բարի խորհուրդներ տալ: Կեցցե՛ս:


Ես գիտեմ ,որ դու սա անկեղծ ես գրել , շնորհակալություն Տրիբուն ջան: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև Էրիկը գոմիկ էր, իսկ դա Ակումբի սիրած թեմաներից մեկն ա:


Գոմիկը Գագոն էր  :Jpit:  Էրիկը էն շվեդ ջահելն էր, որ էկել էր Դարուշի սիրտը շահելու

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս մրցույթի միջոցով, հասկացա, որ ես ոնց գրականությունից հեռու եմ եղել, տենց էլ մնացել եմ:  :Jpit:  Սայ-ֆայ/ֆենթզիից բացի ուրիշ բան գրեթե չեմ կարողանում կարդալ: 

Ես էլ ավելի շատ սայ-ֆայ էի սպասում /ֆենթզի նույնպես՝ Աշխարհի սկիզբը պարտադիր չէր մեր իմացած աշխարհի սկիզբը լիներ/: Ըստ դրա էլ քվեարկել եմ սուբյեկտիվ՝ այն տարբերակների օգտին, որոնք ավելի էին համապատասխանում իմ սպասելիքներին: 

հ.գ. էս ժանրի մեջ երկու ակումբուց էի լավ գործ սպասում /բայց կարծես թե իրանք չեն մասնակցել/  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ruby Rue (06.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գոմիկը Գագոն էր  Էրիկը էն շվեդ ջահելն էր, որ էկել էր Դարուշի սիրտը շահելու


Դե ինչ կապ ունի, մեջը գոմիկ կար: Էտ արդեն հերիք ա մի ամիս քննարկում կազմակերպելու համար: 

Այ որ մեկը խելոք լիներ, ու մի հատ ստեղծագործություն գրեր, որտեղ Ադամը գոմիկ կլիներ՝ Իկարո մոլորակի վրա ու հորիզոնական աճող ծառերի տակ նստած, սաղս նոր տարի ու սուրբ ծնունդը թողած էտ կքննարկեինք: 

Ի միջի այլոց, ինչի՞ Աստված վտարեց Ադամին Եդեմից: Մենակ մի հատ հավայի խնձոր ուտելու համա՞ր: Գոմիկության համար, Բյուր ջան: Դրա համար էլ մինչև հիմա եկեղեցին գոմիկներին հետապնդում ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Ամմէ (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս մրցույթի միջոցով, հասկացա, որ ես ոնց գրականությունից հեռու եմ եղել, տենց էլ մնացել եմ:  Սայ-ֆայ/ֆենթզիից բացի ուրիշ բան գրեթե չեմ կարողանում կարդալ: 
> 
> Ես էլ ավելի շատ սայ-ֆայ էի սպասում /ֆենթզի նույնպես՝ Աշխարհի սկիզբը պարտադիր չէր մեր իմացած աշխարհի սկիզբը լիներ/: Ըստ դրա էլ քվեարկել եմ սուբյեկտիվ՝ այն տարբերակների օգտին, որոնք ավելի էին համապատասխանում իմ սպասելիքներին: 
> 
> հ.գ. էս ժանրի մեջ երկու ակումբուց էի լավ գործ սպասում /բայց կարծես թե իրանք չեն մասնակցել/


Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ ակումբցիներից մեկը մասնակցել ա  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ինչ կապ ունի, մեջը գոմիկ կար: Էտ արդեն հերիք ա մի ամիս քննարկում կազմակերպելու համար: 
> 
> Այ որ մեկը խելոք լիներ, ու մի հատ ստեղծագործություն գրեր, որտեղ Ադամը գոմիկ կլիներ՝ Իկարո մոլորակի վրա ու հորիզոնական աճող ծառերի տակ նստած, սաղս նոր տարի ու սուրբ ծնունդը թողած էտ կքննարկեինք: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, ինչի՞ Աստված վտարեց Ադամին Եդեմից: Մենակ մի հատ հավայի խնձոր ուտելու համա՞ր: Գոմիկության համար, Բյուր ջան: Դրա համար էլ մինչև հիմա եկեղեցին գոմիկներին հետապնդում ա:


Բայց գոմիկ չէինք քննարկում է, շվեդ էինք քննարկում, որը, ցավոք, հակառակ մեր բոլոր սպասումների, գոմիկ չէր  :Jpit: 

Ուվալնյատում էլ աշխատող Անջելինա Ջոլին ա սաղին բացել, դրա համար էջերով քննարկվում ա:

----------


## Ingrid

"Սոմնիում"-ի և "Իկարոյի" հեղինակներին կուզեի հարց տալ. իրենք կարդացե՞լ են Դեվիդ Միտչելի "Ամպե ատլասը" կամ դիտե՞լ են  համանուն ֆիլմը: Նմանություններ կային հատկապես  վերջին երկու գլուխների հետ՝ Սոնմի-451-ը և ատոմային ռմբակոծություններից հետո բնության մեջ առանձնացած ցեղերի պատմությունը:

----------

Malxas (06.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.01.2013), Արէա (06.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե եթե այդ չափանիշներով գնանք, ապա Դեկամերոնին էլ կնմանացնենք, քանի որ այնտեղ էլ ժանտախտից էին մեկուսացվել:

----------


## Alphaone

Լավ է, այս անգամ չեմ մասնակցում, եթե քննադատեմ, չի լինի մրցակիցների գործերի արժանիքները ենթագիտակցորեն կամ դիտավորյալ նվաստացնել ու հետո չի լինի մտատանջություն, հանգիստ ժանիքներս սրեմ, անցնեմ գործի... ))))))))

1.,,Կարդում եմ, դեռ Կայան ու Ճեյան եմ կարդում 
Արդեն ապակու հետևի մարդը սկսել է գրել
ինձ դուր եկավ, բայց էնպես չէ, որ հիանամ...,, . սա գրել էի մրցույթի առաջին օրը Դավիթին:

Այ մինչև այդ պահը կարդացածս դուր էր գալիս, բայց հետո պատմությունը դարձավ մի տեսակ անկապ երազանք ու դրանով հանդերձ, սյուռեալիզմը կորավ, մի տեսակ չափազանց երկրային, չափազանց նյութական ու չափազանց տաղտուկ դառավ, հմայքը կորցրեց ու էլ չկարողացա վերագտնել: Մի պահ ինձ թվում էր, թե ծերունուն զուգահեռ հեղինակն էլ նրա աշխարհն է հորինելու. ես նման մի պատմվածք ունեի, դրա համար, երևի: Բայց եթե անգամ այդպես լիներ, միևնույն է, պատմվածքն ինձ դուր չէր գա, չափազանց ակնհայտ էր, որ գեղարվեստական գործ չէ, այլ մինչև վերջին հյուլեն կերտված է մրցույթի ուղարկելու համար: Արհեստական էր ու մարսվում էր այնպես, ինչպես պլաստմասան կմարսվեր: Այս ամենով հանդերձ էլ, Էնպիսի զգացողություն էր, թե հեղինակը ուզում է ասել՝ այ տեսեք, թե ես ով եմ ու եթե անգամ չհաղթեմ էլ, մեկ է, ես եմ ու ես վերջն եմ: Please... Եթե անգամ հեղինակը չէր ուզում դա ասել, իր գործը այդ տպավորությունն էր թողում, դրա համար թերթում եմ...

2. ,,Երկրորդ գործի վերնագիր կարդացի, սկսեցի գժի նման ծիծաղել
հեղինակն ընկել է Մեֆի հետևից,,- սրա առնչությամբ սա էի գրել, ինչո՞ւ եմ նամակագրությունից մեջբերում, քանի որ դա ամենաառաջին տպավորություններն էին, որ կարդալուն զուգահեռ գրում էի: Հետո արդեն գործերով ընկա, կարդալը դադարեցրեցի, հիմա կկարդամ, հերթով կգրեմ ամենաանկեղծ կարծիքս, որ կլինի նաև առաջին տպավորություն՝ թե լավ, թե վատ  :Smile:  Շեղվեցի...
Ինչ վերաբերում է ուվալնյատին, ապա միայն մի բան էր ինձ հասկանալի՝ հիասթափությունն աշխարհի չկայացած վերջի կապակցությամբ, իսկ մնացածը թե ես չհասկացա, թե հասկանալու բան էլ չկար, ինձ դուր չեկավ՝ մի տեսակ շատ էր ցինիզմն ու եթե անգամ նորմալ գրվեր, ընդհանուր ասելիքը հզոր չէր: Սա էլ եմ թերթում:

3. Մի քիչ շատ էին առանց գեղարվեստի փիլիսոփայությունները: Հեղինակին անուն չեմ կարող դնել, քանի որ նույն թերությունը ես ունեմ, բայց դե նկատեցի, ասում եմ, նախորդ երկուսից լավ գործ եմ համարում, բայց դե, էլի, հիացած չեմ: Թեև մեկ-երկու նկարագրություն, ընդհանուր տագնապախառը լարվածությունն իրականում դուր եկավ ու լա՜վ ուրախացա, որ վերջը չէի կռահել: Սա էլ եմ արդեն թերթում...

4. Հենց սկզբից հիացմունքով կարդում էի, մի տեսակ զգում էի, որ թևեր են աճում, ոնց է արահետն ինձ վեր տանում առօրեականությունից, բայց հետո ահավոր վերջին պարբերությունը շրմփացրեց գետին, անմիջապես տարտամ անորոշության զգացողություն հաղորդեց, հիացմունքը սկսեց մարել, մի տեսակ կենցաղային գաղջություն կար, որ զզվելի դառնադեղնավուն նստվածք թողեց գույների վրա, բայց, մեկ է, լավ գործ էր...

5. Հիացած եմ էս գործով, թեև հեղինակն իմ երազանքը ոչ մի փողով էլ չի կարող իրականացնել՝ առաջինը լինել Մարսի վրա (ինձանից առաջ արդեն եղել են), բայց լուրջ ուզում եմ աշխարհում նման խելառներ լինեն, բայց վերջը մի քիչ հավանական չէր, եթե տվյալ անձնավորությունը խանդի հողի վրա էր ծեծկռտուքը սկսել, ապա անմիջապես պիտի փուքսն իջներ՝ իր դիմաց կին տեսնելով... Կամ էլ ես դեռ նոոոր եմ հոգեբանություն սովորում ու շատ բան չգիտեմ: Ինչևէ, մինչ այս կարդացածս գործերից ամենաշատը սա հավանեցի  :LOL:  Թերթում եմ...

6. Անորոշ գործ էր, ինձ ստիպելով եմ մինչև վերջ կարդացել ու ինձ ոչինչ չտվեց, ոչ մի սկիզբ չառաջացավ իմ մեջ, որքան էլ գործում շեշտված էր սկզբի մասին: Կոտրված ծաղիկների պոչերը լավ միտք էր, դուր եկավ ու ամբողջ տեքստից միայն դա տպավորվեց: Եթե վաղը ցանկանամ հիշել այս գործը, երևի անգամ դա չհիշեմ: Մյուս կողմից, եթե այս մանեկենին միս ու արյուն ավելացվի, գուցե ընդհանուր հոգեբանական-փիլիսոփայական հետաքրքիր գործ ստացվի, մինչև իսկ գրականություն՝ լա՜վ ջանգեր գործադրելու դեպքում: Այս տեսքով ինձ կկեղծեմ, եթե ասեմ՝ դուր է եկել...

7. Նվնվոց ու տափակ փիլիսոփայություն կար, դուր չեկավ: Սկիզբը կարդացի, արդեն չէի ցանկանում շարունակել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, մինչև վերջ կարդացի՝ մտածելով, որ վերջը գուցե լավը լինի: Մինչև վերջ էլ դուր չեկավ: Հեղինակից ներողություն եմ խնդրում նմակ կերպ գործի մասին արտահայտվելու համար, բայց գրում եմ այն, ինչ զգացել եմ կարդալուց անմիջապես հետո...

Հ.Գ. Արդեն կեսը կարդացել եմ, մնացած կեսն էլ կկարդամ ու կարծիք կհայտնեմ արդեն վաղը: Եթե ինչ-որ տեղ ավելորդ կոպիտ կամ ավելորդ մեղմ եղա, թող համապատասխան կողմերը՝ հեղինակ, կազմակերպիչներ, ներեն, սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք էր ու աննորմալ սուբյելտի կարծիք՝ ես մեկ գլուխործոցներ եմ հավանում, մեկ էլ գնում գալիս էնպիսի գործեր, որ ասենք Բյուրն ու Բայանդուրն առանց կասկածի նշույլի կուղարկեին դիակիզարան  :LOL:

----------

Ingrid (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

............

----------

Դավիթ (06.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, իրականում շատ դժվար ա գրել մի բանի մասին, որ ամբողջությամբ նոր ու չբացահայտված ա: 
Ամենն արդեն գրվել ա, ամեն ինչի մասին արդեն ասվել ա:
Շատ-շատ՝ կարող ես քեզնից որքան հնարավոր է շատ բան դնես էդ գործի մեջ, որովհետև իրականում մենակ մարդիկ են տարբեր; 
Պատմությունները նույնն են:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.01.2013), Դավիթ (06.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի փոքր էլ ես գուշակություններ անեմ. "Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը" պարզ էր, թե ով էր գրել, քանի որ այն վաղուց համացանցում կա: "Սոմնիում"-ը կարծում եմ, որ  Գալաթեան է գրել՝ չնայած իր գրածներից մի-երկու գործ եմ կարդացել, բայց ..."Իկարոն" եթե իմ մտածած հեղինակն է գրել, ապա ասեմ, որ ինքը հիմա ավելի խորանում է ֆանտաստիկայի մեջ, վեպ է գրում, շատ է սիրում Ազիմով: Եթե ինքն է, ապա գրելաոճի առումով առաջընթաց կա, բայց այստեղ չկար այն բազմաշերտանոց խորությունը, որը կար նրա մյուս գործերում: 
> Համոզված եմ, որ Բյուրը մասնակցել է, բայց թե որն է գրել, այդպես էլ չհասկացա: Եթե առաջինն է , ապա , ի տարբերություն իր նախորդ գործերի, այստեղ շատ է նոսրացրել թեման: Ինքը ավելի դիպուկ էր նկարագրում: 
> Դեռ այսքանը...


Առավոտը հա ասում էի՝ էս գրառմանը պատասխանեմ, մոռանում էի: Էս անգամ Գալաթեա չկա, արխային: Ինքը ստեղ չկա: Էդ հաստատ:

Սոմնիումը Լիլն ա գրել՝ Իմփրեշընը: 

Իկարոն Ռուֆն ա:

Բյուրն էլ հա, մասնակցել ա, բայց, չէ, առաջինը չի: Էս անգամ Բյուրի բախտը հեչ չի բերում, պատի տակ նստած լացում ա: Բայց մեկ էլ չգիտեմ՝ Բյուրի մոտ երբ ես նկարագրություն տեսել, ինքը նկարագրություններից ինչքան հնարավոր ա խուսափում ա, իսկ էս առաջինի մեջ տոննաներով նկարագրություն կա (հորիզոնական աճող ծառեր, վանդակավոր վերմակ և այլն):

----------

Ingrid (07.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես որ վստահ եմ, որ առաջինը Բյուրը չի, ախր մի պահ շատ ա տաակում, Բյուրն էդպես ո՜նց կարա գրի  :Think:

----------

Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, իրականում շատ դժվար ա գրել մի բանի մասին, որ ամբողջությամբ նոր ու չբացահայտված ա: 
> Ամենն արդեն գրվել ա, ամեն ինչի մասին արդեն ասվել ա:
> Շատ-շատ՝ կարող ես քեզնից որքան հնարավոր է շատ բան դնես էդ գործի մեջ, որովհետև իրականում մենակ մարդիկ են տարբեր; 
> Պատմությունները նույնն են:


Չէ Գալ, համաձայն չեմ… առաջին հայացքից կարծես թե ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց երբեք նույնը չի… միշտ էլ տարբեր ա… հարցը ստեղ տեսնելն ա… նույնը երբեք չի լինելու…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ Գալ, համաձայն չեմ… առաջին հայացքից կարծես թե ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց երբեք նույնը չի… միշտ էլ տարբեր ա… հարցը ստեղ տեսնելն ա… նույնը երբեք չի լինելու…


Մեֆ, տարբերությունը հենց քո ասած տեսնելուց ա գալիս, իսկ տեսնելը՝ մարդուց: Տենց չի՞:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.01.2013)

----------


## impression

Բյուր, կարող ա՞ սաղ ես եմ գրել ու ինքս իմ հետ եմ մրցում
հլը մի հատ էլ ասա, ես որոնք էի՞  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հավեսի ընկա, սկսեմ մի քիչ կարծիքների հետ կռիվ անել (Արէա, գո՞հ ես  :Jpit: ): 

Alphaone ջան, քո կարծիքը կարդալուց հետո մի հատ նորից կարդացի առաջինը:




> 1.,,Կարդում եմ, դեռ Կայան ու Ճեյան եմ կարդում 
> Արդեն ապակու հետևի մարդը սկսել է գրել
> ինձ դուր եկավ, բայց էնպես չէ, որ հիանամ...,, . սա գրել էի մրցույթի առաջին օրը Դավիթին:
> 
> Այ մինչև այդ պահը կարդացածս դուր էր գալիս, բայց հետո պատմությունը դարձավ մի տեսակ անկապ երազանք ու դրանով հանդերձ, սյուռեալիզմը կորավ, մի տեսակ չափազանց երկրային, չափազանց նյութական ու չափազանց տաղտուկ դառավ, հմայքը կորցրեց ու էլ չկարողացա վերագտնել: Մի պահ ինձ թվում էր, թե ծերունուն զուգահեռ հեղինակն էլ նրա աշխարհն է հորինելու. ես նման մի պատմվածք ունեի, դրա համար, երևի: Բայց եթե անգամ այդպես լիներ, միևնույն է, պատմվածքն ինձ դուր չէր գա, չափազանց ակնհայտ էր, որ գեղարվեստական գործ չէ, այլ մինչև վերջին հյուլեն կերտված է մրցույթի ուղարկելու համար: Արհեստական էր ու մարսվում էր այնպես, ինչպես պլաստմասան կմարսվեր: Այս ամենով հանդերձ էլ, Էնպիսի զգացողություն էր, թե հեղինակը ուզում է ասել՝ այ տեսեք, թե ես ով եմ ու եթե անգամ չհաղթեմ էլ, մեկ է, ես եմ ու ես վերջն եմ: Please... Եթե անգամ հեղինակը չէր ուզում դա ասել, իր գործը այդ տպավորությունն էր թողում, դրա համար թերթում եմ...


Չեմ հասկանում՝ ե՞ս եմ էս պատմվածքը սխալ հասկանում, թե՞ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը, որ ուզում ա էնտեղ մի պատմություն տեսած լինի: Իմ պատկերացրածով մի պատմությունն առանց մյուսի չի կարա լինի, որովհետև հեղինակը ստեղ ստեղծողի ու ստեղծվողի հարց ա շոշափում, հարցականի տակ ա դնում, թե ով ա ստեղծողն ու ով ա ստեղծվող: 




> 5. Հիացած եմ էս գործով, թեև հեղինակն իմ երազանքը ոչ մի փողով էլ չի կարող իրականացնել՝ առաջինը լինել Մարսի վրա (ինձանից առաջ արդեն եղել են), բայց լուրջ ուզում եմ աշխարհում նման խելառներ լինեն, բայց վերջը մի քիչ հավանական չէր, եթե տվյալ անձնավորությունը խանդի հողի վրա էր ծեծկռտուքը սկսել, ապա անմիջապես պիտի փուքսն իջներ՝ իր դիմաց կին տեսնելով... Կամ էլ ես դեռ նոոոր եմ հոգեբանություն սովորում ու շատ բան չգիտեմ: Ինչևէ, մինչ այս կարդացածս գործերից ամենաշատը սա հավանեցի  Թերթում եմ...


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ էս մի գործը ոչ մի արժեք չէր ունենա, եթե էդպիսի անհավանական վերջ չունենար: Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակն ուզում ա ասի, որ եթե աշխարհում հայտնվի մի տղամարդ, որ կկարողանա կնոջը երջանկացնել, ապա էդ տղամարդը կին ա դուրս գալու: Ու ահագին հետաքրքիր, համարձակ մոտեցում ա: Նաև՝ նորություն ա:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կարող ա՞ սաղ ես եմ գրել ու ինքս իմ հետ եմ մրցում
> հլը մի հատ էլ ասա, ես որոնք էի՞


Ուվալնյատն ու Սոմնիումը, ավել դժվար ունենաս  :Jpit:  ի դեպ, վերջինն էլ ոնց որ Չուկն ա

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ էս մի գործը ոչ մի արժեք չէր ունենա, եթե էդպիսի անհավանական վերջ չունենար: Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակն ուզում ա ասի, որ եթե աշխարհում հայտնվի մի տղամարդ, որ կկարողանա կնոջը երջանկացնել, ապա էդ տղամարդը կին ա դուրս գալու: Ու ահագին հետաքրքիր, համարձակ մոտեցում ա: Նաև՝ նորություն ա:


Հետաքրքիր ա, բայց ես էդպես չեմ ընկալել  :Think: 
Էդպիսի լայն փիլիսոփայություն ես մեջը չտեսա. միայն կոնկրետ մարդն էր ու իր պատմությունը:

----------


## impression

> Ուվալնյատն ու Սոմնիումը, ավել դժվար ունենաս  ի դեպ, վերջինն էլ ոնց որ Չուկն ա


դու չարաչար սխալվում ես, ուր էր ինձ էդքան տաղանդ...

----------


## ivy

Բյուր ջան, արի դու թարգի էդ գուշակությունները... Ռուֆ, Չուկ, լրիվ ֆանտաստիկա ես պատմում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Շինարար (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, արի դու թարգի էդ գուշակությունները... Ռուֆ, Չուկ, լրիվ ֆանտաստիկա ես պատմում


բա մարդիկ ֆանտաստիկա են ուզում էս մրցույթից  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

5-ին մի տեսակ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից եմ նայել ու լրիվ քո հասկացածից ուրիշ բան հասկացել, Բյուր, ինձ էնտեղ ձգել ա սեփական աշխարհի ու սեփական կանոնների միտքը, հիմա, երբ քո ասած տեսանկյունից եմ նայում, ինձ ավելի է դուր գալիս  :LOL: ..
իսկ առաջինում ես ասացի, թե ինչն ինձ դուր չի եկել, բայցի դա էլ նաև վերջում հենց ամեն ինչ հանգում է նրան, որ ապակու հետևի մարդն էր ստեղծում, ոչ թե ստեղծում էին միմյանց  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 5-ին մի տեսակ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից եմ նայել ու լրիվ քո հասկացածից ուրիշ բան հասկացել, Բյուր, ինձ էնտեղ ձգել ա սեփական աշխարհի ու սեփական կանոնների միտքը, հիմա, երբ քո ասած տեսանկյունից եմ նայում, ինձ ավելի է դուր գալիս ..
> իսկ առաջինում ես ասացի, թե ինչն ինձ դուր չի եկել, բայցի դա էլ նաև վերջում հենց ամեն ինչ հանգում է նրան, որ ապակու հետևի մարդն էր ստեղծում, ոչ թե ստեղծում էին միմյանց


Տես է, Ռիփն էլ ուրիշ բան ա ասում  :Jpit: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա առաջինին, իմ հասկանալով հեղինակն ընթերցողին ա թողել որոշելու, թե ով ում ա ստեղծում: Տես, ապակու դրսի ձյաձն ահագին տանջվում ա, բայց երևի թու՞յլ ա տալիս, որ ապակու հետևի մարդը տենց էլ հարիֆ-հարիֆ մտածի, թե ինքն ա ձյաձին ստեղծում: Եսի՞մ:

----------

Alphaone (06.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> բա մարդիկ ֆանտաստիկա են ուզում էս մրցույթից


Հա, Իմփրեշընն էլ քիչ ա մասնակցել ա, մի հատ էլ երկու գործ ա ներկայացրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բա մարդիկ ֆանտաստիկա են ուզում էս մրցույթից


Փաստորեն՝ քոնը Իկարոն ա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Իմփրեշընն էլ քիչ ա մասնակցել ա, մի հատ էլ երկու գործ ա ներկայացրել


Իմպը հաստատ մինիմում մի գործ ունի  :Jpit:  ուղղակի համ Սոմնիումը, համ Ուվալնյատն իրա վրա են ուղարկում, չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որ մեկն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Իմպը հաստատ մինիմում մի գործ ունի  ուղղակի համ Սոմնիումը, համ Ուվալնյատն իրա վրա են ուղարկում, չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որ մեկն ա


դե մի հատ որ իմանաս, ինձ էլ ասա, մեռա սենց անորոշ վիճակից արդեն  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն՝ քոնը Իկարոն ա


քո գրածն էլ ա ֆանտաստիկա  :LOL: 

չէ, Գալ, առաջին տեղում ես չեմ կարա լինեմ, չգիտե՞ս, նավսած ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե մի հատ որ իմանաս, ինձ էլ ասա, մեռա սենց անորոշ վիճակից արդեն


Հովոյին արդեն ասել եմ, որ ուվալնյատի հեղինակը դու ես, նենց որ ոնց ուզում ես, տակից դուրս արի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Իմպը հաստատ մինիմում մի գործ ունի  ուղղակի համ Սոմնիումը, համ Ուվալնյատն իրա վրա են ուղարկում, չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ որ մեկն ա


Իմ կարծիքով, չկա ինքը էս մրցույթում:
Սոմնիումի շարադրանքը հեչ Իմփրեշըն չի, թեև հասկանում եմ, որ իր ճաշակով պիտի լինի:
Իսկ Ուվալնյատի գրողը իմ խորը համոզմամբ արական սեռի ա:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Տես է, Ռիփն էլ ուրիշ բան ա ասում 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա առաջինին, իմ հասկանալով հեղինակն ընթերցողին ա թողել որոշելու, թե ով ում ա ստեղծում: Տես, ապակու դրսի ձյաձն ահագին տանջվում ա, բայց երևի թու՞յլ ա տալիս, որ ապակու հետևի մարդը տենց էլ հարիֆ-հարիֆ մտածի, թե ինքն ա ձյաձին ստեղծում: Եսի՞մ:


Էդ նրանից ա, որ գրելուց ոչ մի կարծիք չեմ կարդացել, որ կանխակալ չգրեմ, հիմա էլ սկսվել են հակասական կարծիքները: Վստահ եմ, որ այդպես ավելի լավ է, եթե գործը միայն մեկ ձևով ընկալվեր, ուրեմն բացարձակ չկայացած է imho

----------


## impression

ի դեպ, սոմնիումի ու ուվալնյատի հեղինակներ, իմ "շվաքի" տակ լաաաավ էլ կայֆավատ եք լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Հովոյին արդեն ասել եմ, որ ուվալնյատի հեղինակը դու ես, նենց որ ոնց ուզում ես, տակից դուրս արի


ես շատ խմած եմ, բայց դու ինձնից վատ ես: ախչի, ուվալնյատի հեղինակը հենց հովոն ա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Srtik (08.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն՝ քոնը Իկարոն ա


Իկարոն քոնն ա: Թող Ամմեն ասի` ակումբցի են փնտրում, բայց նենց համոզված եմ քվեարկել, մի տեսակ ինձ թվաց` շատ ջանացավ գրված ա նաև բացի լավը լինելուց:

----------

Արէա (07.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ նրանից ա, որ գրելուց ոչ մի կարծիք չեմ կարդացել, որ կանխակալ չգրեմ, հիմա էլ սկսվել են հակասական կարծիքները: Վստահ եմ, որ այդպես ավելի լավ է, եթե գործը միայն մեկ ձևով ընկալվեր, ուրեմն բացարձակ չկայացած է imho


Դե հա, ես էլ արագ-արագ սաղ կարդացել եմ, որ ոչ ոք չհասցնի կարծիք գրել: Բայց հետո որ տեսա կարծիքները, աչքերս թռան ճակատիս:




> ես շատ խմած եմ, բայց դու ինձնից վատ ես: ախչի, ուվալնյատի հեղինակը հենց հովոն ա


Ուվալնյատ մեկինը հաստատ, երկուսի հետ ինքը կապ չունի: Կամ էլ խմած ժամանակ գրել ա, մոռացել ա  :LOL: 




> Իկարոն քոնն ա: Թող Ամմեն ասի` ակումբցի են փնտրում, բայց նենց համոզված եմ քվեարկել, մի տեսակ ինձ թվաց` շատ ջանացավ գրված ա նաև բացի լավը լինելուց:


Շին, ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալը տենց անկապ վերջաբան չէր դնի: Չէ, ստեղ Գալ չկա:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իկարոն քոնն ա: Թող Ամմեն ասի` ակումբցի են փնտրում, բայց նենց համոզված եմ քվեարկել, մի տեսակ ինձ թվաց` շատ ջանացավ գրված ա նաև բացի լավը լինելուց:


Ամմէն արդարության մարտիկ ա Շին ջան, ինքը միշտ ասում ա  :Smile: 
Բայց Իկարոն իսկապես իմը չի.. կան պահեր, որ մի պուճուր նմանություն կա իմ ոճի հետ, բայց ֆանտաստիկա ես մենակ կարդալ եմ սիրում, ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալը տենց անկապ վերջաբան չէր դնի: Չէ, ստեղ Գալ չկա:


Վերջաբանը անկապ չէր, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով, գուցե նաև շատերի` ավելորդ էր, բայց ինձ հարցնես` գեղարվեստական գործերի իննսուն տոկոսի վերջաբանը ավելորդ եմ համարում, կիսատություն եմ սիրում, թե չէ անկապը հաստատ անկապ չէր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, տարբերությունը հենց քո ասած տեսնելուց ա գալիս, իսկ տեսնելը՝ մարդուց: Տենց չի՞:


Ես ասում եմ տարբեր ա, տեսնենք թե ոչ… միշտ տարբերա օբյեկտիվորեն, տեսնես թե չէ… կարաս չտեսնես, բայց մեկ ա տարբեր ա… ու հենց գեղեցկությունն էլ դրա մեջ ա… ու մարդը կարա իրա ամբողջ կյանքը նույն բանի մասին գրի, բայց մեկ ա տարբեր… անգամ նույն մարդմ երկու անգամ նույն բանը նույն ձևի չի զգում…

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջաբանը անկապ չէր, ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով, գուցե նաև շատերի` ավելորդ էր, բայց ինձ հարցնես` գեղարվեստական գործերի իննսուն տոկոսի վերջաբանը ավելորդ եմ համարում, կիսատություն եմ սիրում, թե չէ անկապը հաստատ անկապ չէր:


Դու կիսատությու՞ն ես սիրում: Բա ձեն հանի, մյուս մրցույթներում հաշվի կառնենք  :Jpit: 
Ի դեպ, եթե տենց ա, Ամոս Օզի «Տեսարաններ գյուղական կյանքիցը» կարդա: Ամենահետաքրքիր տեղերում լույսերը գնում են  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013), Շինարար (07.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամմէն արդարության մարտիկ ա Շին ջան, ինքը միշտ ասում ա 
> Բայց Իկարոն իսկապես իմը չի.. կան պահեր, որ մի պուճուր նմանություն կա իմ ոճի հետ, բայց ֆանտաստիկա ես մենակ կարդալ եմ սիրում, ջան


Դե չգիտեմ, մենակ ոճը չէ ախր: Հասունություն կար: Թող ներեն ինձ ակումբի բոլոր հեղինակները` բոլոր-բոլորը, բայց էդ հասունությունը ակումբցիներից մենակ քեզ մոտ եմ նկատել: Մի խոսքով, վերջում կերևա: Ես գուշակություններում միշտ սխալվում եմ: Դե առաջինի հեղինակն էլ Բյուրն ա, իմ կարծիքով, էլի նույն վստահությամբ եմ քվեարկել: Ինձ դուր եկավ, որ հիմա շատ ավելի լուրջ ա մոտեցել, Բյուրը հասունանում ա, չնայած իրա էն թռի-վռիությունն էլ, որը ես էլի շատ սիրում եմ, էլի նկատելի էր:

----------

Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու կիսատությու՞ն ես սիրում:


Բա Կաֆկա սիրելը ոչինչ չէր ասո՞ւմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես ասում եմ տարբեր ա, տեսնենք թե ոչ… միշտ տարբերա օբյեկտիվորեն, տեսնես թե չէ… կարաս չտեսնես, բայց մեկ ա տարբեր ա… ու հենց գեղեցկությունն էլ դրա մեջ ա… ու մարդը կարա իրա ամբողջ կյանքը նույն բանի մասին գրի, բայց մեկ ա տարբեր… անգամ նույն մարդմ երկու անգամ նույն բանը նույն ձևի չի զգում…


Կարա Մեֆ, բայց չի անում, չէ՞: Ու հենց քո կարծիքով չի անում:
Իկարոյի մեկնաբանությունդ հիշի... մարդը գրել ա, իր կարծիքով տարբեր ու ունիկալ, բայց դու էդ կինոն տեսել ես:

----------


## Alphaone

8-ն այս պահին իմ ֆավորիտն է: Թե ես եմ ֆանտաստիկայի ֆանատ, սիրեցի, թե գործն իրականում հրաշալի է, ցույց կտան մնացած մեկնաբանությունները, որ հետո կկարդամ: Ամեն դեպքում, թե շարադրանքը, թե գործի կառուցվածքը, թե ավարտն ինձ դուր եկան  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (07.01.2013), Շինարար (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե չգիտեմ, մենակ ոճը չէ ախր: Հասունություն կար: Թող ներեն ինձ ակումբի բոլոր հեղինակները` բոլոր-բոլորը, բայց էդ հասունությունը ակումբցիներից մենակ քեզ մոտ եմ նկատել: Մի խոսքով, վերջում կերևա: Ես գուշակություններում միշտ սխալվում եմ: Դե առաջինի հեղինակն էլ Բյուրն ա, իմ կարծիքով, էլի նույն վստահությամբ եմ քվեարկել: Ինձ դուր եկավ, որ հիմա շատ ավելի լուրջ ա մոտեցել, Բյուրը հասունանում ա, չնայած իրա էն թռի-վռիությունն էլ, որը ես էլի շատ սիրում եմ, էլի նկատելի էր:


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ առաջինը Բյուրն ա, բայց քանի որ վերջին 4-ը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ պնդի:

----------

Շինարար (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բյուր, մեռա ասելով, ես չեմ մասնակցում մրցույթներին  :Jpit:  

Բայց ինադու ձեզ բոլորիդ, սկսել եմ պատմվածք գրել  :Beee:  Եթե մուսաս ինձ չլքի, կարող ա շուտով տեղադրեմ Ակումբում  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (07.01.2013), Sagittarius (07.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013), Շինարար (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա Կաֆկա սիրելը ոչինչ չէր ասո՞ւմ:


Դե Կաֆկայի գործերի մեծ մասը պաշտոնապես են կիսատ  :Jpit: 




> Բյուր, մեռա ասելով, ես չեմ մասնակցում մրցույթներին  
> 
> Բայց ինադու ձեզ բոլորիդ, սկսել եմ պատմվածք գրել  Եթե մուսաս ինձ չլքի, կարող ա շուտով տեղադրեմ Ակումբում


աչքիս էդ պատմվածքդ արդեն պրծել ես, ու էս թեմայում էլ տեղադրված ա  :Jpit:  համ էլ լավ եմ հիշում, որ մասնակցել ես մրցույթի, նենց որ էլ մի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե չգիտեմ, մենակ ոճը չէ ախր: Հասունություն կար: Թող ներեն ինձ ակումբի բոլոր հեղինակները` բոլոր-բոլորը, բայց էդ հասունությունը ակումբցիներից մենակ քեզ մոտ եմ նկատել: Մի խոսքով, վերջում կերևա: Ես գուշակություններում միշտ սխալվում եմ: Դե առաջինի հեղինակն էլ Բյուրն ա, իմ կարծիքով, էլի նույն վստահությամբ եմ քվեարկել: Ինձ դուր եկավ, որ հիմա շատ ավելի լուրջ ա մոտեցել, Բյուրը հասունանում ա, չնայած իրա էն թռի-վռիությունն էլ, որը ես էլի շատ սիրում եմ, էլի նկատելի էր:


Շին, դե սպանիք: Բյուրը չի առաջինի հեղինակը: Բյուրն ուր, հասունանալն ուր: :Angry2:  Ինձ ուրիշ տեղ փնտրի  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

եթե Գալոն մի բան էս անգամ գրել ա, ուրեմն սոմնիումն ա


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Գալաթեա

> եթե Գալոն մի բան էս անգամ գրել ա, ուրեմն սոմնիումն ա


Չէ, Տրիբուն ձյա  :Smile: 
Կուզեի՝ինտրիգը պահելու համար ձևեր թափեի, թե մասնակցել եմ, բայց քեզ ու Շինին չեմ կարա խաբեմ:
Չկամ ես էս անգամ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> եթե Գալոն մի բան էս անգամ գրել ա, ուրեմն սոմնիումն ա


Սոմնիումը շատ լավ ա գրված, ու դրանով կարող էր Գալը լինել, բայց Գալը էսպես չի գրում. իր մոտ գործողություններն են շատ, իսկ կերպարների բացահայտումը՝ ավելի քիչ, ինքը պատմությունների մեջ շեշտը ոչ թե մարդկանց ապրումների վրա է, այլ հետաքրքիր էքշընի: Դրանով կարծում եմ, որ սա իր ձեռագիրը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սոմնիումը շատ լավ ա գրված, ու դրանով կարող էլ Գալը լինել, բայց Գալը էսպես չի գրում. իր մոտ գործողություններն են շատ, իսկ կերպարների բացահայտումը՝ ավելի քիչ, ինքը պատմությունների մեջ շեշտը ոչ թե մարդկանց ապրումների վրա է, այլ հետաքրքիր էքշընի: Դրանով կարծում եմ, որ սա իր ձեռագիրը չի:


ըհըըը՜, իսկ ո՞վ ա մարդկանց ապրումների մասին շատ լավ գրում, հատկապես առաջին դեմքով  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> ըհըըը՜, իսկ ո՞վ ա մարդկանց ապրումների մասին շատ լավ գրում, հատկապես առաջին դեմքով


Բյուրը  :Jpit: 
Դե Իմփրեշընն էլ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրը 
> Դե Իմփրեշընն էլ:


ես երկրորդի մասին էի  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> ես երկրորդի մասին էի


Հա, Բյուր, դու շարունակիր քո ֆանտաստիկ գուշակությունները  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Բյուր, դու շարունակիր քո ֆանտաստիկ գուշակությունները


էդ ես չէի, դու էիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Արուսյակ

"Սոմնիում"-ը առաջին գործն էր, որ կարդացի ու առաջին գրառումս է ակումբում-Փորձել էին հատումներ գտնել իրականությունն ու երազանքների...ծիրը ու այդ հատումից հառնել էր չփլախ իրողությունը: Կարծում եմ` գրելուց անմիջապես հետո հեղինակը, վատ երազից վեր թռածի պես, վազել է դեպի  ջրամանը...Այնուամենայնիվ, զարգացում էր, որն իր հետ մինչ վերջ տարավ...

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> էդ ես չէի, դու էիր


Արդեն ասել եմ, որ դժվար Իմփը լինի, բայց դե հնարավոր ա, որ ճիշտ ես, շուտով կիմանանք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արդեն ասել եմ, որ դժվար Իմփը լինի, բայց դե հնարավոր ա, որ ճիշտ ես, շուտով կիմանանք:


Իսկ ինչու՞ դժվար: ես հիմնավորեցի, որ ինքն ա: Դե դու էլ հիմնավորի՝ ինչու դժվար  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինչու՞ դժվար: ես հիմնավորեցի, որ ինքն ա: Դե դու էլ հիմնավորի՝ ինչու դժվար


Գլխավորապես էն պատճառով, որ մի բան ինձ հուշում ա, թե նա զահլա չունի տարբերակ գրել ուղարկելու ու չի մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գլխավորապես էն պատճառով, որ մի բան ինձ հուշում ա, թե նա զահլա չունի տարբերակ գրել ուղարկելու ու չի մասնակցել


 :Jpit:  իսկ ես նույնիսկ մի ամբողջ տեսություն եմ հորինել, թե ոնց ա ինքը հասցրել երկու տարբերակ ուղարկել  :Tongue: 

Նայի, Ուվալնյատը գրել ա արագ-արագ, ուղարկել ա: Էնքան որ, կայֆի համար: Հետո մտածել ա՝ չէ, փողն եմ ուզում: Մի հատ էլ կարգին տարբերակ ա ուղարկել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> իսկ ես նույնիսկ մի ամբողջ տեսություն եմ հորինել, թե ոնց ա ինքը հասցրել երկու տարբերակ ուղարկել 
> 
> Նայի, Ուվալնյատը գրել ա արագ-արագ, ուղարկել ա: Էնքան որ, կայֆի համար: Հետո մտածել ա՝ չէ, փողն եմ ուզում: Մի հատ էլ կարգին տարբերակ ա ուղարկել


Աաաաաաա՜  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարա Մեֆ, բայց չի անում, չէ՞: Ու հենց քո կարծիքով չի անում:
> Իկարոյի մեկնաբանությունդ հիշի... մարդը գրել ա, իր կարծիքով տարբեր ու ունիկալ, բայց դու էդ կինոն տեսել ես:


Իմ կարծիքո՞վ… Գալ, հեչ չես տեսե՞լ էն կինոմերից որ երկնաքարը երկրի վրա ա գալիս… 

Ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ սուբյեկտիվ չի Գալ… հետո՞ ինչ որ իրա կարծիքով նոր բան ա գրել… իրա կարծիքը սխալ ա… եթե մաեդու համար ամն ինչ նորից կրկնվում ա ուրեմն էդ մարդու ապրած կյանքն իրա վրա ազդեցություն չի ունենում, մարդը չի աճում… էդ ամբողջ փորձառությունը մարդու վրա պտի հետա թողնի ու փոխի ընկլումը… 

ճիշտ ես ասում, կարա չփոխի… էդ դեպքում մի երկու պատմվածքից կսպառվի որպես գրող .… ես Իկարիոյի մեջ դա եմ տեսնում՝ սպառվածություն…

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

"Իկարո"-ն ձիգ է, հավաք, շատ կոկիկ, բայց...պաղ ու սառը լուսին հիշեցրեց. մեծ հաշվով`չփրկեց անգամ...բարի ավարտը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, ամեն մարդ դատում ա գործի մասին ելնելով իր սպասումներից ու պահանջներից, մոտեցումից ու ընկալումից… սա բնական ու ազնիվ բան ա… ես ուրիշ բան եմ ման գալիս, մեկ ուրիշը ուրիշ… իմ համար շատ կարևոր ա ընկալման կամ տեսանկյունի օրիգինալությունն ու ստանդարտներից դուրս լինելը… կարան գրեն ինչի մասին ուզում են, կարան նույնիսկ տառասխալներով ու աղքատիկ բառապաշարով գրեն, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ… խնդիր չունեմ, միայն թե առաջարկեն ունիկալ մոտեցում… դրա հետ կարելի ա աշխատել…


առայժմ քիչ թե շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ են գրված, բայց ստանդարտ անհետաքրքիր մոտեցումներ են… հումոտներն էլ չստացված…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013), Շինարար (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժող, ամեն մարդ դատում ա գործի մասին ելնելով իր սպասումներից ու պահանջներից, մոտեցումից ու ընկալումից… սա բնական ու ազնիվ բան ա… ես ուրիշ բան եմ ման գալիս, մեկ ուրիշը ուրիշ… իմ համար շատ կարևոր ա ընկալման կամ տեսանկյունի օրիգինալությունն ու ստանդարտներից դուրս լինելը… կարան գրեն ինչի մասին ուզում են, կարան նույնիսկ տառասխալներով ու աղքատիկ բառապաշարով գրեն, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ… խնդիր չունեմ, միայն թե առաջարկեն ունիկալ մոտեցում… դրա հետ կարելի ա աշխատել…
> 
> 
> առայժմ քիչ թե շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ են գրված, բայց ստանդարտ անհետաքրքիր մոտեցումներ են… հումոտներն էլ չստացված…


Մեֆ, քանի խոսում ես, խոսացնեմ էլի: Ակումբում տեղադրված որևէ գրական ստեղծագործություն երբևէ էղե՞լ ա, որ դրական կարծիք հայտնես: Կամ գոնե քլնգելու հետ ասես՝ հա, լավ գործ էր:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քանի խոսում ես, խոսացնեմ էլի: Ակումբում տեղադրված որևէ գրական ստեղծագործություն երբևէ էղե՞լ ա, որ դրական կարծիք հայտնես: Կամ գոնե քլնգելու հետ ասես՝ հա, լավ գործ էր:


Հլա որ չէ… եղել են գործեր որոնց հետ կարա գրողն աշխատի… բայց որ ասեմ այ էս շատ լավն ա, չէ… ու դու տրսնում ես որ իմ պահանջներն էդքան էլ շատ չեն…

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլա որ չէ… եղել են գործեր որոնց հետ կարա գրողն աշխատի… բայց որ ասեմ այ էս շատ լավն ա, չէ… ու դու տրսնում ես որ իմ պահանջներն էդքան էլ շատ չեն…


Մեֆ, կարող ա՝ շատ չեն պահանջներդ, բայց անհասկանալի են  :Jpit:  ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու ցանկացած բան կարդում ես նախապես իմանալով, որ լավը չի:

----------

Արէա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարող ա՝ շատ չեն պահանջներդ, բայց անհասկանալի են  ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու ցանկացած բան կարդում ես նախապես իմանալով, որ լավը չի:


Կարող ա… բայց ես ասում եմ ինչը դուրս չի հալիս… հենց ընենց չեմ ասում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարող ա… բայց ես ասում եմ ինչը դուրս չի հալիս… հենց ընենց չեմ ասում…


Կարող ա, բայց տենց չի, չէ՞, Մեֆ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարող ա, բայց տենց չի, չէ՞, Մեֆ:


… եթե տենց լիներ չէի քննարկի… քննարկումներից ես էլ եմ սովորում…

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հարցիս ժամանակ դեռ մենակ «կարող ա»-ն էի տեսել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցիս ժամանակ դեռ մենակ «կարող ա»-ն էի տեսել


… ու ես ոչ միայն կարծիք եմ գրում, համ էլ իմ խելքին առաջարկներ եմ անում… գիտեմ ռեալ չի, բայց դե հիմա օտար, տարբեր դիսցիպլինայից հայացք ա, մեկ էլ տեսար մեկին պետք եկավ… մենք շատ ենք տենց անում…

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> … ու ես ոչ միայն կարծիք եմ գրում, համ էլ իմ խելքին առաջարկներ եմ անում… գիտեմ ռեալ չի, բայց դե հիմա օտար, տարբեր դիսցիպլինայից հայացք ա, մեկ էլ տեսար մեկին պետք եկավ… մենք շատ ենք տենց անում…


Մեֆ, այ Մեֆ, իսկ ճարտարապետությունն  իսկապե՞ս կիրառելի է գրականության մեջ:
The other way around-ը ավելի լավ չի՞ աշխատում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> … ու ես ոչ միայն կարծիք եմ գրում, համ էլ իմ խելքին առաջարկներ եմ անում… գիտեմ ռեալ չի, բայց դե հիմա օտար, տարբեր դիսցիպլինայից հայացք ա, մեկ էլ տեսար մեկին պետք եկավ… մենք շատ ենք տենց անում…


Ախր հարցն էն ա, որ նենց չի էլի, որ սխալ բաներ ես գրում: Որ կարդում եմ, ասում եմ՝ վայ հա, ճիշտ ա ասում: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, որ էդքան նեգատիվ բան նկատում ես:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, այ Մեֆ, իսկ ճարտարապետությունն  իսկապե՞ս կիրառելի է գրականության մեջ:
> The other way around-ը ավելի լավ չի՞ աշխատում:


Գալ, ես ճարտարապետությունը չեմ կիրառում, այլ մոտեցումը… սրանք տարբեր բամեր են… մենք գրականությունից, պարից ու երաժշտությունից էլ ենք սովորում… մեր ռեվյուների ժամանակ տարբեր մասնագետներ էին գալիս ու շատ հետաքրքիր էր…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր հարցն էն ա, որ նենց չի էլի, որ սխալ բաներ ես գրում: Որ կարդում եմ, ասում եմ՝ վայ հա, ճիշտ ա ասում: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, որ էդքան նեգատիվ բան նկատում ես:


Դե հիմա ես էլ սենց եմ մոտենում… հո բոլորիս մոտեցումները նույնը չի՞ լինելու…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս անգամ որոշել էի մեկնաբանությունները չկարդալ, մենակ ստեղծագործությունները կարդալ, քվեարկել, կարծիք գրել ու քաշվել մի կողմ, բայց դե չդիմացա...  :Jpit: 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ կոնկրետ էս թեմային ես հենց սկզբից էլ դեմ էի՝ կանխագուշակելով դրա չարչրկվածությունը ու սպասելի մոտեցումները։ Բայց որոշ մարդիկ ասեցին, որ չէ, աշխարհի սկիզբն իրականում բավական լայն հասկացություն է, ու հնարավոր է, որ լավ էլ հետաքրքիր, յուրօրինակ մոտեցումներ լինեն։ Շատ հետաքրքիր ու յուրօրինակ մոտեցումներ կարծես թե չեղան։ Ինձ համար չկար էնպիսի գործ, որ ասեմ՝ լրիվ ինքն էր։ Թեև ես, ի տարբերություն շատերի, կոնկրետ ուղղությամբ ակնկալիքներ չունեի, որ ասեմ՝ դրանք չգտա, հիասթափվեցի։ Բայց ադամ–եվայական ծեծված տարբերակներ, համոզված էի, որ լինելու են, ու որ չեմ հավանելու դրանք։ Էդպես էլ եղավ. ադամ–եվայական տարբերակներից ոչ մեկն էլ չհավանեցի։ 
*«Աշխարհի սկիզբը–3»*–ն ինձ համար ոչինչ չասող, անհետաքրքիր գործ էր, էլ չխորանամ։ *«Հավերաժական «վտարումն»»* ավելի հավանեցի, իմ կարծիքով, ծեծված պատմության նկատմամբ քիչ թե շատ նոր մոտեցում էր ցուցաբերված, բայց, մեկ է, թույլ էր, ընթացքն էլ ընդհանուր առմամբ ձանձրալի էր։ Մյուսը՝ *«Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր»*, կներեք, չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ։ Երևի պատճառը մասամբ նաև վերջիններից լինելն էր, բայց դե որ հետաքրքրեր, հաստատ կշարունակեի. սկիզբը բոլորին խոստումնալից չէր, ու համոզված եմ՝ մինչև վերջ կարդալու դեպքում էլ չէի հավանելու։ 

Ի դեպ, երևի բոլորն էլ նկատեցին, որ աշխարհի վերջին չանդրադարձող ու միաժամանակ ոչ ադամ–եվայական տարբերակներ համարյա չկային, եղածներն էլ թույլ էին ոնց որ թե։ Ու երևի իսկապես դժվար էր առանց դրա, էնպես որ երևի չարժե շատ մեղադրել հեղինակներին աշխարհի վերջն օգտագործելու համար  :Jpit: ։

Հիմա՝ սկզբից.
*1. Աշխարհի սկիզբը* 
Հումորը վատը չէր, համով–հոտով նկարագրություններ կային, հիմնականում՝ սկզբում, բայց ընթացքն ինձ ձանձրալի թվաց, հատկապես ապակու հետևում ապրողներին հետևելու ընթացքում Ճեյայի ու Կայայի խոսակցությունները շատ անհետաքրքիր էին ու կանխատեսելի, ոչինչ չասող։ Երևում է, որ հեղինակը գրելուց լավ է, բայց տվյալ դեպքում շեշտն ավելի շատ դրել է համով շարադրանքի վրա, քան սյուժեի զարգացման։ Էդ էլ վատ միտք չի, բայց ոչ ինձ համար։

*2. Ուվալնյատի օրը–2*
Հեղինակը լավ հումոր ունի ու մտքերը տպավորիչ արտահայտելու շնորհք, բայց գրվածքը որպես ստեղծագործություն չընկալեցի։ Արդեն մի քանի անգամ նշվեց, որ ավելի շուտ հոգեվիճակ էր կոնկրետ, քան ստեղծագործություն, ու Մեֆն, իմ կարծիքով, շատ լավ բնորոշել էր էս գործը։ Չստացված հումորի մասին դիտարկումը չհաշված՝ ստորագրում եմ Մեֆի՝ էս գործի մասին բոլոր գրառումների տակ։ Հա, համ էլ ես բնավ ցինիզմի սիրահար չեմ, ու հատկապես էսքան մեծ դոզայով ցինիզմն ինձ համար միանշանակ ի վնաս ստեղծագործության է գործում։

*3. Վերջիվերջո*
Անտեղի ծանրաբեռնված ու առնվազն ինձ համար ոչինչ չասող տեքստ։ Մի տեսակ ինքնանպատակ նկարագրություններ։ Չհավանեցի։ Չնայած, հեղինակը գրելու որոշակի շնորհք ու փորձ, կարծում եմ, ունի։

*4. Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը*
Յուրօրինակ երևալու ջանքեր կային ահագին։ Վերնագիրն արդեն չգրավեց. մոտավորապես պատկերացնում էի, որ չափից դուրս յուրօրինակ գործ եմ կարդալու։ Չեմ սիրում էս ոճի գրվածքներ։ Ուղեղս բռնաբարվեց ներկայացված պատճառահետևանքային կապերի մեջ տրամաբանության անպտուղ որոնումներից։ Իսկ վերջնական հիասթափությունը վրա հասավ վերջում (Գալաթեան էդ պահը լավ էր բնորոշել).



> *Մեր հարևանի աղջիկը չի սիրում ամուսնու հետ քնել: Ինքը սիրում է ուրիշ երիտասարդի: Այդ երիտասարդը սիրում է նրա ընկերուհուն, ընկերուհին` ինձ:
> Այդ պահին տեսա օրգազմից աղճատված նրա դեմքը, երբ տքնում էր վրաս: Ես կիսաանտարբեր պառկած էի:*
> Իմ միտքը թևածում էր Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետում: Ես գիտեի դրա տեղն ու քանիցս եղել էի այնտեղ:


Մի խոսքով՝ դուր չեկավ։

*5. Սոմնիում*
Ըստ իս, մրցույթի ամենահմուտ գրված ու ամենաավարտուն գործն է։ Պատմվածքի կառուցվածքը, սյուժեն՝ ամեն ինչ հաջող էր մտածված, մշակված։ Ճիշտ է, աշխարհի սկզբի գաղափարի մեջ մի կերպ էր խցկվել, բայց դե, ինչպես նկատեցինք, լավ տեղավորվելու դեպքում կարգին բան դուրս չի գալիս, կարգին բան դուրս գալու համար էլ էդ թեմայի կաղապարի մեջ լավ չի տեղավորվում։ Ինչևէ, աշխարհի սկիզբն ավելի լայն իմաստով ընկալելու դեպքում կարելի է նորմալ համարել։ Լավն էր։

*6. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2*
Սրա կապն աշխարհի սկզբի հետ ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա տեսնել։ Հասկացանք՝ լայն իմաստով, բայց էսքա՞ն։ Չգիտեմ, էլի ուղեղը կախող տեսակին էր պատկանում։ Ճիշտ է, որոշ հետաքրքիր պահեր կային՝ տերևները հետ կպցնելու մասը, միջատի թողած հետքը տետրում։ Բայց ընդհանուր ինչ–որ չկապակցված էր, կամ ես չկարողացա կապակցվածություն տեսնել, ինչևէ, էն չէր, ու ամենակարևորը՝ թեմայի հետ կապ չուներ, ըստ իս։

*7. ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-3*

*8. Իկարո*
Սա էլ, իմ կարծիքով, երկրորդ ամենալավ գրված պատմվածքն է։ Բայց, ի տարբերություն առաջինի, վերջը շատ տրիվիալ էր։ Էդքանից հետո մի տեսակ չես սպասում էդքան ծեծված վերջի, էլի։ Ամեն դեպքում, չնայած գիտաֆանտաստիկ ժանրի սիրահար չեմ, բայց լավ կարդացվում էր, շարադրանքը լավն էր, անընդհատ սպասում էիր, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու։ 

*9. Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը*
Էլի էն ինձ վանող վերնագրերից ու լրիվ համապատասխան բովանդակություն։ Էլի էն դեպքերից է, երբ յուրօրինակության ձգտումը թափով տալիս–ավերում է ամեն ինչ։ Ախր ի՞նչ մահացած կին, ի՞նչ աչքեր, այ մարդ։ Տեսնես՝ որևէ մեկը հասկացա՞վ, թե ինչի մասին էր խոսքը։ Չհասկացա ու չհավանեցի։ Չգիտեմ՝ հեղինակը գուցե իր համար անձնական նշանակություն ունեցող ինչ–որ բա՞ն է նկատի ունեցել գրելիս, բայց նույնիսկ եթե էդպես է, չարժեր ակնկալել, որ դա մյուսների համար էլ պիտի հասանելի լինի։

*10. Աշխարհի սկիզբը–4*
Էս էլ ոնց որ թե սարսափի անհաջող փորձ էր։ Նկարագրությունները վատը չէին, բայց ինքնանպատակ էին, լայն առումով՝ ոչինչ չասող։ Աշխարհի սկզբի հետ կապն էլ մի տեսակ զոռով էր։ Մի խոսքով՝ էն չէր։

*11. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5*
Որպես պատմվածք՝ բավական թույլ էր, երևում է՝ սկսնակի գրած։ Բայց մի տեսակ հանգստություն զգացի մեջը, որ գրավեց։ Գուցե դա էլ հեղինակի բնույթից է, չգիտեմ։ Համենայնդեպս, Բյուրի ասած զգացողության նման մի բան ես էլ ունեցա կարդալիս, բայց էդ շատ սուբյեկտիվ է։ Կերպարներն արհեստական էին։ Իսկ աշխարհի սկզբի հետ կապը չհավանեցի։ Իրականում պատմվածքը վերնագրին կապելու էս ձևը տակից դուրս գալու ամենահուսահատ միջոցն է, երբ ակնհայտ է, որ հեղինակն ուղղակի չի կարողացել համապատասխան թեմայով շարադրություն պատմվածք գրել։

*12. ՀԱՎԵՐԺԱԿԱՆ «ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ»*

*13. ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ*

*14. ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ*
Էլի հմուտ ու հետաքրքիր գրված գործ էր, դիպուկ, հիմնավոր նկարագրություններով, հումորով, բայց մի տեսակ գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործություն չէր հիշեցնում, չգիտեմ։ Լավ գրառում էր, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ էս մրցույթին համապատասխան։ Ասենք, որպես բլոգային գրառում՝ շատ լավը կլիներ։

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Claudia Mori (07.01.2013), ivy (07.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, ժող, երբ համարակալելով կարծիքներ եք գրում, երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի՝ վերնագրերն էլ գրեք, թե չէ՝ որ մենակ համարն եք գրում, դժվար է հասկանալ, թե որ տարբերակի մասին է խոսքը։ Ես, օրինակ, նման դեպքերում ալարում եմ ամեն համարը տեսնելիս գնալ համապատասխան էջ, նայել, թե էդ համարի տակ որ պատմվածքն էր, ու արդյունքը լինում է էն, որ տվյալ գրառումից բան չեմ հասկանում կամ որ տեսնում եմ՝ մենակ թվեր են, իսկի չեմ էլ կարդում, որովհետև հաճախ իմաստ չունի։ Ու ինձ թվում է՝ ես միակը չեմ։ Մի ալարեք, վերնագրերը քոփի–փեյթ արեք, էլի։

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի երկու գուշակություն էլ անեմ ու գնամ քնելու  :LOL: ։

*«Աշխարհի սկիզբը»* տարբերակի համար համ *impression*–ին եմ կասկածում, համ *ivy*–ին։ Հատկապես անուններն ու էն տարօրինակ նկարագրությունները ivy–ի հեքիաթներն են հիշեցնում  :Jpit: ։ Մյուս կողմից էլ հումորն ու ընդհանուր շարադրանքը impression–ին հիշեցրեց։ Մի խոսքով՝ իրենցից մեկն ա, իմ կարծիքով։

*«Ուվալնյատի օրը-2»*–ը կարդալիս ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ դա կարող էր Հովոյից (*Մասսագետ*) բացի ուրիշ մարդ գրած լինել։

*«Սոմնիումն»* էլ, կարծում եմ, կարող էր *ivy*–ն գրած լինել։ Բայց մի՜ քիչ էլ *Rhayader*–ին եմ կասկածում։ Ուղղակի մտածում եմ՝ ինքը որ գրած լիներ, Անրիին դժվար թե վերջում կենդանի թողներ, հաստատ առնվազն կողջակիզեին  :Jpit: ։

*«Վերջիվերջո»*–ն, չգիտեմ ինչի, թվում ա՝ *Մալխասն* ա։ 

Բյուրին ինչ–որ չեմ գտնում։ Վաղը մի հատ էլ թարմ ուղեղով կփնտրեմ  :LOL: ։

----------

Ingrid (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, իսկ մի պատմվածք կանվանե՞ս, որ շատ ես հավանում ու համարում ես իրոք լավը: Եթե հղում էլ կա, տուր կարդանք: Ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել էդ ստեղծագործությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իսկ մի պատմվածք կանվանե՞ս, որ շատ ես հավանում ու համարում ես իրոք լավը: Եթե հղում էլ կա, տուր կարդանք: Ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել էդ ստեղծագործությունը:


Լեոնիդ Ենգիբարյանի գրվածքները շատ եմ սիրում, հղում չունեմ… Սարոյան եմ սիրում, Զահրատ, Մարկ Տվեն… ճապոնական շատ հետաքրքիր գրականություն կա, բայց հղումներ չունեմ… էլի կան, բայց հիմա դժվարանում եմ հիշել… Վիսոցկին շատ լավն ա

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Claudia Mori (07.01.2013), ivy (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## impression

Ուլուանա, դու էլ հո խելքը գլխիդ մարդ ես... ի՞նչ մի միացար ամբոխին: չկամ ես, չկաաաաաաաաամ (դե գոնե էնտեղ, ուր ինձ փնտրում ես...)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ես ուրախանում եմ, որ Ուլուն ինձ էլ սկսեց խաղացնել  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

ես երկար մտածեցի ուվալնյատի մասին ու հասկացա սենց՝ դա կամ Տրիբունն ա գրել, կամ հենց Մեֆը: ավելի հակված եմ,որ հենց Մեֆը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ես երկար մտածեցի ուվալնյատի մասին ու հասկացա սենց՝ դա կամ Տրիբունն ա գրել, կամ հենց Մեֆը: ավելի հակված եմ,որ հենց Մեֆը:


ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ կամ Մեֆն ա, կամ Տրիբունը: Բայց ավելի շատ Տրիբունը, Մեֆը ստեղ՝ 




> Իմացել են աշխարհի վերջն ա, լողանալու գելի հոտն էլ են փոխել: Վայ բայց քանի հոգի ա էսօր մանթռաժ նստած, հիհիհի: *Լիստ էյեմում* էսօր նայեք՝ շտապ վաճառում եմ բունկեր: Հաստատ լիքը նման հայտարարություններ կլինեն, կարելի ա էժան առնել մի հատ, մարդ ես, Նոյին էլ ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, տեսա՞ք վերջում ինչ էղավ...


ebay կգրեր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ingrid

> Դե եթե այդ չափանիշներով գնանք, ապա Դեկամերոնին էլ կնմանացնենք, քանի որ այնտեղ էլ ժանտախտից էին մեկուսացվել:


Պարզ է, որ եթե նմանություններ որոնենք, ապա ցանկացած գործ կարող ենք նմանեցնել մի այլ գործի, բայց խոսքս ժամանակակից ստեղծագործության մասին է, որը հիմա շատ տարածված է, ու կարդալիս միանգամից համեմատությասն եզրեր են առաջանում, բայց հարցս ենթատեքստ չի պարունակում: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ հեղինակները անգամ կարդացած չլինեն այդ վեպը. ուղղակի այս դարում ապրող մարդիկ կարող են ունենալ նույնատիպ թեմաներ իրենց ստեղծագործություններում: Հարցս միայն հետաքրքրություն էր օիր մեջ պարունակում, որ եթե անգամ չեն էլ կարդացել, ապա իրենց հաճելի կլինի կարդալ նույն կերպ մտածող այլ հեղինակի ստեղծագործություն, որը բավական տարածված է:

----------


## Ingrid

> Առավոտը հա ասում էի՝ էս գրառմանը պատասխանեմ, մոռանում էի: Էս անգամ Գալաթեա չկա, արխային: Ինքը ստեղ չկա: Էդ հաստատ:
> 
> Սոմնիումը Լիլն ա գրել՝ Իմփրեշընը: 
> 
> Իկարոն Ռուֆն ա:
> 
> Բյուրն էլ հա, մասնակցել ա, բայց, չէ, առաջինը չի: Էս անգամ Բյուրի բախտը հեչ չի բերում, պատի տակ նստած լացում ա: Բայց մեկ էլ չգիտեմ՝ Բյուրի մոտ երբ ես նկարագրություն տեսել, ինքը նկարագրություններից ինչքան հնարավոր ա խուսափում ա, իսկ էս առաջինի մեջ տոննաներով նկարագրություն կա (հորիզոնական աճող ծառեր, վանդակավոր վերմակ և այլն):


Դե, ես էլ այդ եմ ասւոմ, որ եթե անգամ մի տող նկարագրությւն, ապա՝ դիպուկ, իսկ այդտեղ լիքը անկապ նկարագրությւոն կար:

----------


## Freeman

> *Freeman*-ը ասեց սկսում եմ քոմենթ գրել, էն էլ մինչև հիմա ձեն ձուն չկա:


Ինձ ուղղակի մերոնք շատ դաժան ու ոչ հումանիտար ձևով հիշացրին, որ քննության են, հիմա հազիվ թաքուն իրադարձությունների զարգացմանն եմ հետևում :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Freeman ջան, շնորհակալությունը պատահական ստացվեց, բայց նենց չի, որ շատ եմ ափսոսում  :Jpit: 

Մեֆինը "Մեռած աչքերով ծյոծյան" ա, նարդիվանն էլ գլխից կախ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի դեպ, ժող, երբ համարակալելով կարծիքներ եք գրում, երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի՝ վերնագրերն էլ գրեք, թե չէ՝ որ մենակ համարն եք գրում, դժվար է հասկանալ, թե որ տարբերակի մասին է խոսքը։ Ես, օրինակ, նման դեպքերում ալարում եմ ամեն համարը տեսնելիս գնալ համապատասխան էջ, նայել, թե էդ համարի տակ որ պատմվածքն էր, ու արդյունքը լինում է էն, որ տվյալ գրառումից բան չեմ հասկանում կամ որ տեսնում եմ՝ մենակ թվեր են, իսկի չեմ էլ կարդում, որովհետև հաճախ իմաստ չունի։ Ու ինձ թվում է՝ ես միակը չեմ։ Մի ալարեք, վերնագրերը քոփի–փեյթ արեք, էլի։


Հա էլի:

----------


## Ամմէ

«Իկարո» , իսկ միգուցե դա Անվերնագիրն է, 
«Սոմնուիմ»ն էլ ինձ համար մեկ է Գալաթեան է: Առաջինը Այվին է, իսկ «Կապույտ Ճնճղուկների արահետը»՝ Բյուրակնը :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Իկարո» , իսկ միգուցե դա Անվերնագիրն է, 
> «Սոմնուիմ»ն էլ ինձ համար մեկ է Գալաթեան է: Առաջինը Այվին է, իսկ «Կապույտ Ճնճղուկների արահետը»՝ Բյուրակնը :


Ամմէ, սաղ աշխարհը գիտի կապույտ ճնճղուկների հեղինակն ով ա, դու ասում ես Բյուրակն  :Angry2:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ, սաղ աշխարհը գիտի կապույտ ճնճղուկների հեղինակն ով ա, դու ասում ես Բյուրակն


Դե ինձ համար դա դու ես գրել :Blush:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ամմէ, սաղ աշխարհը գիտի կապույտ ճնճղուկների հեղինակն ով ա, դու ասում ես Բյուրակն


Քոնը Տարբերակ 11ն ա  :Wink: 

Սկզբից մտածում էի առաջին տարբերակն ա քանը, բայց առաջին անգամ չես մասնակցում՝ դժվար PDF ֆորմատով ուղարկեիր:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ինձ համար դա դու ես գրել


Մի հատ մի ալարի, կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ գուգլի, ինչ կլինի: Թե ինչից ես որոշել, որ դա ես եմ գրել, չեմ հասկանում:




> Քոնը Տարբերակ 11ն ա 
> 
> Սկզբից մտածում էի առաջին տարբերակն ա քանը, բայց առաջին անգամ չես մասնակցում՝ դժվար PDF ֆորմատով ուղարկեիր:


Տասնմեկն էլ չեմ, առաջինն էլ չեմ: Էս մրցույթում չկամ: Պրծա՞նք
Առաջինը pdf-ով չի, Դավիթն ա ինչ-որ ֆորմատավորել չգիտեմ ինչու:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի հատ մի ալարի, կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ գուգլի, ինչ կլինի: Թե ինչից ես որոշել, որ դա ես եմ գրել, չեմ հասկանում:
> 
> 
> 
> Տասնմեկն էլ չեմ, առաջինն էլ չեմ: Էս մրցույթում չկամ: Պրծա՞նք
> Առաջինը pdf-ով չի, Դավիթն ա ինչ-որ ֆորմատավորել չգիտեմ ինչու:


չէ, պրծնելը որն ա, համբերի՛ր: էս տաս էջ ա գուշակություն եք անում, ես հլը նոր եմ սկսել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Մի հատ մի ալարի, կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ գուգլի, ինչ կլինի: Թե ինչից ես որոշել, որ դա ես եմ գրել, չեմ հասկանում:
> 
> 
> 
> Տասնմեկն էլ չեմ, առաջինն էլ չեմ: Էս մրցույթում չկամ: Պրծա՞նք
> Առաջինը pdf-ով չի, Դավիթն ա ինչ-որ ֆորմատավորել չգիտեմ ինչու:


 Ո՜ւֆ,
չգիտեմ խի,բայց ինձ թվում է դու ես: Դե լավ ասա իմանամ ով ա ՞ :Think: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, կարա՞ք գործերը քննարկեք… ընկած ուզում եք իմանաք որն ով ա գրել… ի՞նչ տարբերություն…

----------

Malxas (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, կարա՞ք գործերը քննարկեք… ընկած ուզում եք իմանաք որն ով ա գրել… ի՞նչ տարբերություն…


Մեֆ, քեզնից լավ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, շարունակիր, կարդանք  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Չուկ, Կակտուս, Հայկօ, Ռայ, ո՞ւր եք:

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), CactuSoul (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քեզնից լավ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, շարունակիր, կարդանք


Դե ուրեմն մենակ ես եմ քվեարկելու…

քննարկեք Այվի ջան… էտ էլ յուրատեսակ հարգանք ա գրողների նկատմամբ (թե՞ հանդեպ)…

----------

Ամմէ (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դե ուրեմն մենակ եմ քվեարկելու…


Եթե մենակ դու քվեարկեիր, բոլորը զրոյի վրա կմնային  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՜ւֆ,
> չգիտեմ խի,բայց ինձ թվում է դու ես: Դե լավ ասա իմանամ ով ա ՞:


դե ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ, որ քեզ շա՜տ սխալ ա թվում: փառք Աստծո, էս մրցույթի միակ գործն ա, որ մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը հնարավոր ա իմանալ ով ա: դժվա՞ր ա մի հատ կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետ գուգլելը, տեսնելը՝ ինչ կբերի:

----------

Srtik (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> քննարկեք Այվի ջան… էտ էլ յուրատեսակ հարգանք ա գրողների նկատմամբ (թե՞ հանդեպ)…


Դե լավ, նստեմ ես էլ հատիկ-հատիկ գրեմ բոլորի մասին, թեև որոշել էի էս անգամ էդպես չանել:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.01.2013), Ամմէ (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Գնացինք:

*1–ին տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը»*
Նկարագրությունները շատ լավն էին, հատկապես՝ սկզբում: Կերպարներն էլ էին հետաքրքիր, թեև առանձնապես զարգացում չստացան: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ստեղծագործությունը հավես էր գրված, ինձ դուր եկավ: Նույնիսկ տեղ-տեղ բանալ ու ձանձրալի երկխոսությունների վրա կարելի է աչք փակել:
Ինչի՞ մասին էր պատմվածքը: Սկզբում ինձ մի անմեղ հեքիաթ թվաց՝ իրականության տարրերով լցված, հետո երբ մի հատ էլ կարդացի, ուրիշ բաներ տեսա մեջը: Թեմային հարմարացնելով՝ հեղինակը ներկայացրել էր սեփական ապրումները «ոնց գրելու», «մրցույթներում հաղթելու» ու նմանատիպ ստեղծագործական հարցերի շուրջ (զարմանալի է, որ ոչ ոք դրա մասին չխոսեց, չէիք նկատե՞լ): Ու էդ մի տեսակ ազդեց վրաս, ուզեցի, որ հեղինակն իսկապես հաղթի: Եվ հենց էս տարբերակի օգտին էլ քվեարկել եմ: 
_Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, Գերմանիայում Կայա անունով աղջկա եմ ճանաչում, մի քիչ զարմացա՝ տեսնելով, որ էստեղ տղամարդու անուն է_ 

*2–րդ տարբերակ. «Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2»*
Էս գործի մասին արդեն էնքան խոսվեց, էլ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ավել բան գրեմ: Ինձ դուր չի եկել: Կարճ ու կոնկրետ: Եվ չէի ուզի, որ էսպիսի գործ տպվեր «Գրեթերթում»: Բայց մի բան էլ պիտի ավելացնեմ: Մամաս՝ էն կարմիր գրչով հայերենի ուսուցչուհին, էսօր հարցնում էր՝ էդ ինչ ես հա կարդում-մարդում, պատմեցի իրեն, ինքն էլ թե՝ բեր ես էլ կարդամ: Ասեցի՝ կարդա: Ու նա (օ, աստվածնե՜ր) քանդվել էր էս գործի վրա, էն ինչ բացել էր բացել իմ մամային, ես լրիվ էշացել էի  :Huh: 

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «Վերջիվերջո»*
Ընդհանուր, հետաքրքիր էր ներկայացված: Բայց սա ավելի շատ հոգեվիճակ էր (ընդ որում՝ դեպրեսիվոտ), անձնական փիլիսոփայություն, քան թե պատմվածք: Ինձ համար ստեղծագործություններում ամենակարևորը սյուժեն է, կերպարները, եթե զարգացում չկա, ինձ չի ձգում:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (07.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Գնացինք:
> 
> *1–ին տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը»*
> Նկարագրությունները շատ լավն էին, հատկապես՝ սկզբում: Կերպարներն էլ էին հետաքրքիր, թեև առանձնապես զարգացում չստացան: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ստեղծագործությունը հավես էր գրված, ինձ դուր եկավ: Նույնիսկ տեղ-տեղ բանալ ու ձանձրալի երկխոսությունների վրա կարելի է աչք փակել:
> Ինչի՞ մասին էր պատմվածքը: Սկզբում ինձ մի անմեղ հեքիաթ թվաց՝ իրականության տարրերով լցված, հետո երբ մի հատ էլ կարդացի, ուրիշ բաներ տեսա մեջը: Թեմային հարմարացնելով՝ հեղինակը ներկայացրել էր սեփական ապրումները «ոնց գրելու», «մրցույթներում հաղթելու» ու նմանատիպ ստեղծագործական հարցերի շուրջ (զարմանալի է, որ ոչ ոք դրա մասին չխոսեց, չէիք նկատե՞լ): Ու էդ մի տեսակ ազդեց վրաս, ուզեցի, որ հեղինակն իսկապես հաղթի: Եվ հենց էս տարբերակի օգտին էլ քվեարկել եմ: 
> _Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, Գերմանիայում Կայա անունով աղջկա եմ ճանաչում, մի քիչ զարմացա՝ տեսնելով, որ էստեղ տղամարդու անուն է_ 
> 
> *2–րդ տարբերակ. «Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2»*
> Էս գործի մասին արդեն էնքան խոսվեց, էլ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ավել բան գրեմ: Ինձ դուր չի եկել: Կարճ ու կոնկրետ: Եվ չէի ուզի, որ էսպիսի գործ տպվեր «Գրեթերթում»: Բայց մի բան էլ պիտի ավելացնեմ: Մամաս՝ էն կարմիր գրչով հայերենի ուսուցչուհին, էսօր հարցնում էր՝ էդ ինչ ես հա կարդում-մարդում, պատմեցի իրեն, ինքն էլ թե՝ բեր ես էլ կարդամ: Ասեցի՝ կարդա: Ու նա (օ, աստվածնե՜ր) քանդվել էր էս գործի վրա, էն ինչ բացել էր բացել իմ մամային, ես լրիվ էշացել էի 
> ...


Այվի ինչ լավ ես սկսել (բայց ինչ տարօրինակ ա չէ՞, որ ես մտածում եմ,որ դա դու ես գրել :LOL: )Իսկ ինձ «Վերջիվերջո»ն  դուր է եկել:

----------


## Ամմէ

«Վերջիվերջո»ն, որ կարդում էի մտածում էի Alphaone է գրել: Միգուցե և սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Արուսյակ

"Վերջիվերջո"-ն հնարավոր երազի ու հորինվածքի արտաքուստ անճիգ շարադրանք է, ճիգը թեմատիկ...ադապտացիայի ողնաթելում է...Բայց մի անկեղծ երանգ կար:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արուսյակը որ գրում ա, ոնց որ Մեֆը լինի՝ պուճուր ժամանակ:

----------

ivy (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

"Աշխարհի սկիզբը" /1–ին տարբերակ/ կարդալուց այն զգացողությունն էր, որն ունենում ես լավ բոված, համը տեղը ու խոշոր արևածաղիկ չրթելիս. հա'մ...ծնոտդ հոգնում է, հա'մ էլ ուզում ես հասնել վերջին հատիկին: Չգիտեմ`բայց մի շնչի համար...հատիկները ցանկալիից շատ էին:

----------


## ivy

*4–րդ տարբերակ. «Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը»*
Էս տարբերակն արդեն դիսկվալիֆիկացիա եղավ հեղինակի կողմից դոպինգ օգտագործելու ինտերնետում արդեն գոյություն ունեցող նյութ ներկայացնելու պատճառով, բայց դե էս պատմվածքի մասին էլ գրեմ:
Հենց կարդացի «քանիցս», քիչ էր մնում հենց դրանով էլ ավարտեի ընթերցումը: Բայց դե առաջ գնացի...
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն մեկն իր գրելու ոճն ունի, բայց կան բառեր, որ ուղղակի կուլ չեն գնում: Ու դա պիտի ամեն մեկի համար առաջին խնդիրը լինի. էնպես գրել, որ ընթերցողը սահելով առաջ գնա, այլ ոչ թե սայթաքի ամեն բառի վրա ու արդեն մոռանա էլ, թե ինչ էր կարդում: Էկեք մի քիչ ավելի զգույշ լինենք բառերի հետ, ինչ կլինի...
Էդպես կարդալով առաջ գնացի հեղինակի կողմից հորինած ոլոր-մոլոր արահետով, որն ինձ համար ահագին դժվարանցանելի էլ, ճիշտն ասած, և դեռ չէի էլ հասցրել մի կարգին հասկանալ՝ ուր եմ, ինչ եմ, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ հարված գոտկատեղից ներքև: Ինչ ասեմ: Եթե խուճուճ-մուճուճ գրվածքի մեջ մեկ էլ տնքոց ու օրգազմ է հայտնվում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե գործը խիստ ժամանակակից է, համարձակ ու օրիգինալ:

*5–րդ տարբերակ. «Սոմնիում»*
Ինձ ամենաշատ դուր եկած տարբերակն է: Թե ինչի չքվեարկեցի սրա օգտին, թող մնա իմ խղճի վրա... 
Սահուն էր, սյուժե կար, Ադամ-Եվա ու աշխարհի վերջ թեմաներից հեռու էր, հասկանալի-մարդավարի լեզվով էր գրված, աչք ծակող զիզի-բիզի բառեր չկային, ոչ էլ ծակ փիլիսոփայություն, նորմալ պատմվածք էր: Էսքանը հերիք է, որ ես ասեմ՝ ինքն է: 
Հաջողություն եմ մաղթում հեղինակին:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (07.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013), Գալաթեա (07.01.2013), Դավիթ (07.01.2013), Տրիբուն (07.01.2013)

----------


## impression

Աստված ինձ մի կապույտ ճամփա՜ տուր...

քո՝ ճնճղուկ

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

«Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2»-ի ավարտը` "Անհամ բան ստացվեց..."-ը զարմնալիորեն փրկագոտի չէր-օրինաչափ ավարտ էր. մեկ վայրկյանում ինքն իր արբանյակը դարձած ամեն պինդ/չը-դե-ֆոր-մա-ցո~ղ/ ուղեղ կարող էր սա...ապրել: Պատմվածք չէր բնավ, բայց աշխարհիկ էր` էս աշխարհի հետ հախ ու հաշիվ չունեցող մարդու ինքնապարտակած...ցունամի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արուսյակը որ գրում ա, ոնց որ Մեֆը լինի՝ պուճուր ժամանակ:


ես հլա մի քիչ կսպասեմ որ որոշեմ թե սա կոմպլիմենտ է՞ր թե ուրիշ բան… Կարծում եմ Արուսյակը որ իմ քոմենթները կարդում ա, էդքան էլ հիացած չի քո էս "կոմպլիմենտով"

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես հլա մի քիչ կսպասեմ որ որոշեմ թե սա կոմպլիմենտ է՞ր թե ուրիշ բան… Կարծում եմ Արուսյակը որ իմ քոմենթները կարդում ա, էդքան էլ հիացած չի քո էս "կոմպլիմենտով"


Մեֆ, ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ ես քո վերլուծությունները սիրում եմ: Արդեն՝ Արուսյակի համար էլ՝ չի:
Նենց որ՝ ես չեմ կարա վատ բան նկատի ունենամ դրանով, կռիվ մի սարքի  :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (07.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

Կարդում եմ, հարգարժան Մեֆ, հանգիստ եմ վերաբերում բոլոր կարծիքներին, համեմատություններին`անգամ, իսկ քո մտքի անալիտիկ, միայն քեզ բնորոշ թափով հիացած եմ...

----------

Mephistopheles (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմ կարծիքով առաջինի պրոբլեմը նրանում ա որ դրա առաջին մասը Կայա/Ճայա պատմությունը էնքան էլ անհրաժեշտ չի… առանց դրա կլիներ, շատ հանգիստ… վերջն էլ էր պրիմիտիվ… կարար մի տեսակ կոնտրովերսիալ վերջանար… թող էլի լիներ հաջողություն, բայց տենց միանշանակ չէ… հեղինակը պլոմբում-պեչատում դնում ա մի կողմ… օրինակ էն տելեվիզորի մարդը որ գար ու իրան առաջարկեր անսահման տպաքանակ ու լավ ռեկլամ առանց խմբագրելու… կգնա՞ր էդ կերպարը դրան թե չէ… վերջիվերջո ինքը համոզված ա որ իրա գործը լավն ա ու արժանի ա…

կուզենայի տեսնել թե ի՞նչ ռեակցիա կտար էն կերպարը որը գրողն ա ստեղծել, ոչ թե գրողն ինքը… կերպարն ունի ինքնուրույն կյանք հիմա…

----------


## Արուսյակ

Գալաթեա', մենք ձեռք սեղմեցինք` կարծում եմ...

----------

Գալաթեա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալաթեա', մենք ձեռք սեղմեցինք` կարծում եմ...


Անկասկած, Արուսյակ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ ես քո վերլուծությունները սիրում եմ: Արդեն՝ Արուսյակի համար էլ՝ չի:
> Նենց որ՝ ես չեմ կարա վատ բան նկատի ունենամ դրանով, կռիվ մի սարքի


տենց մի ասա… Բյուրն ու Այվին նեղում էին ինձ… սաղ գիշեր չեմ քնել, լացել եմ վիրավորանքից…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> տենց մի ասա… Բյուրն ու Այվին նեղում էին ինձ… սաղ գիշեր չեմ քնել, լացել եմ վիրավորանքից…


Քեզ հասնում ա: 
Մյուս անգամ լացելդ ձայնագրի, տեղադրի յութուբ, գաղտնալսեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ ես քո վերլուծությունները սիրում եմ: Արդեն՝ Արուսյակի համար էլ՝ չի:
> Նենց որ՝ ես չեմ կարա վատ բան նկատի ունենամ դրանով, կռիվ մի սարքի


ամբ… դե…… գը… չգի… յեսի՞մ…

----------


## ivy

> տենց մի ասա… Բյուրն ու Այվին նեղում էին ինձ… սաղ գիշեր չեմ քնել, լացել եմ վիրավորանքից…


Մեֆ, ես առավոտն եմ եկել ու ընդամենը մի հարց տվել, էլ մի խառնի ինձ. ու հետն էլ եթե քո վերլուծությունները չսիրեի, պատմվածքներս չէի ուղարկի քեզ, որ կարդաս, ու ինձ քլնգոցի ենթարկես  :Jpit: 
Ստեղ քեզ սաղ շատ են սիրում՝ քո քլունգ-մանգաղով հանդերձ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (07.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Մեֆ, ես առավոտն եմ եկել ու ընդամենը մի հարց տվել, էլ մի խառնի ինձ. ու հետն էլ եթե քո վերլուծությունները չսիրեի, պատմվածքներս չէի ուղարկի քեզ, որ կարդաս, ու ինձ քլնգոցի ենթարկես 
> Ստեղ քեզ սաղ շատ են սիրում՝ քո քլունգ-մանգաղով հանդերձ


Այ մարդ դու գործդ արա  :Jpit: 
Հա ուզում եմ գնամ քնեմ, ասում եմ Այվին վերջացնի նոր գնամ, էն էլ դու երկու ժամը մեկ ես գրում  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես առավոտն եմ եկել ու ընդամենը մի հարց տվել, էլ մի խառնի ինձ. ու հետն էլ եթե քո վերլուծությունները չսիրեի, պատմվածքներս չէի ուղարկի քեզ, որ կարդաս, ու ինձ քլնգոցի ենթարկես 
> Ստեղ քեզ սաղ շատ են սիրում՝ քո քլունգ-մանգաղով հանդերձ


ստի մտի մի խոսա… գրել էիր *"Մեֆ, իսկ մի պատմվածք կանվանե՞ս, որ շատ ես հավանում ու համարում ես իրոք լավ"*(սենց մի տեսակ տոնով) փոխանակ հանգիստ կուլտուռական հարցնեիր "Մեֆ, իսկ մի պատմվածք կանվանե՞ս, որ շատ ես հավանում ու համարում ես իրոք լավը"… գիտե՞ս ինչ վիրավորական ա…

----------

ivy (08.01.2013), Արէա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր, դու էլ էիր վրա տվել… մի խոսա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու էլ էիր վրա տվել… մի խոսա…


չեմ էլ խոսում  :Tongue: 
հա, վրա էի տվել, լավ էի արել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չեմ էլ խոսում 
> հա, վրա էի տվել, լավ էի արել


դե տեա՞ք… որ ասում եմ… հենա… ինքն իրա ձեռով գրեց… ինչի՞ ես ինձ տանջում…

----------


## ivy

> Այ մարդ դու գործդ արա 
> Հա ուզում եմ գնամ քնեմ, ասում եմ Այվին վերջացնի նոր գնամ, էն էլ դու երկու ժամը մեկ ես գրում


Արէա ջան, հա հեռու եմ գնում կոմպից, ախր տուն եմ եկել՝ Երևան, մամա-պապա-քուրիկ վիճակներ են, դու գնա քնելու, վաղը կկարդաս  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

*6–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2»*
Սա կարդալիս հա ուզում էի գոռալ՝ ինչ կլինի, կարգի՜ն խոսիր: Ոնց որ զգում ես՝ ախր բան է պատմում, ինչ-որ ասելիք ունի, բայց չի կարողանում նորմալ շարադրել, մարդ հասկանա՝ ինչ է ասում... Տենց էլ բան չհասկացա  :Sad: 

*7–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը–3»*
Թեթև հումոր կար մեջը, բայց միևնույն է էդ աստվածաշնչյան պատմություններն ինձ հեչ հետաքրքիր չեն՝ ուզում է աշխարհի ամենաօրիգինալ ձևով ներկայացվեն: Ադամ ու Աստված որ տեսնում եմ, արդեն կարդալս չի գալիս: Ու կարծում եմ, սա միայն իմ վերաբերմունքը չի, այլ շատերի:
Ինչի էիք էսքան բառացի հասկացել մրցույթի թեման, մարդ մնում է զարմացած...

*8–րդ տարբերակ. «Իկարո»*
Շատ-շատ լավ էր շարադրված: Դրա համար լիքը գովեստի խոսքեր հեղինակին: Ուղղակի սյուժեն ինձ համար գրավիչ չէր: Իհարկե հետաքրքիր էր աշխարհի սկզբի նման մեկնաբանությունը, բայց միևնույն է ընթացքը շատ ծեծված էր ու հազար տեղերից ծանոթ: Բայց նորից եմ ասում՝ շատ լավ էր գրված, լեզուն հարթ էր, սիրուն: 
Ի դեպ, գաղափար չունեմ, թե ով գրած կլինի...  :Think: 

*9–րդ տարբերակ. «Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը»*
Ժամանակին մի նկար էի տեսել, վրան ծռմռված պատառաքաղ էր նկարած ու տակը գրված էր "Just because you are unique does not mean you are useful". 
Էս պատմվածքը հենց կարդացի, էդ նկարը հիշեցի: Հա, սա բոլոր մնացած գործերից լավ տարբերվում էր, բայց դրա հետ միաժամանակ կատարյալ անպետքություն էր: Իհարկե, հեղինակը միշտ էլ կարող է մխիթարվել էն մտքով, որ մեզ նման հասարակ մահկանացուներն ի զորու չէին հասկանալու նման մեծությունը: 
Բայց ես համենայնդեպս մի անկեղծ ու անշառ խնդրանք ունեմ՝ մի գրեք էսպիսի բաներ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ruby Rue (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե տեա՞ք… որ ասում եմ… հենա… ինքն իրա ձեռով գրեց… ինչի՞ ես ինձ տանջում…


իսկական տանջանքը դեռ առջևում ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկական տանջանքը դեռ առջևում ա


մի սկսի էլի կյանքս ուտել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի սկսի էլի կյանքս ուտել…


դեռ չեմ սկսում, համբերի մի քիչ  :Tongue:

----------


## Malxas

Ժամանակին Չուկի հետ վիճաբանում էինք մի հարցի շուրջ: Ես պնդում էի, որ մրցույթ անցկացնելու դեպքում պետք է հեղինակներին հնարավորինս երկար ժամանակ տալ, իսկ Չուկը գտնում էր, որ մի 4-5 օրը լիովին բավարար է: Հիմա ընդունում եմ, որ ինքը ճիշտ էր, ես՝ սխալ: Այս էլ որերորդ մրցույթն է, կարդում եմ ստեղծագործությունները ու դեռ ոչ մի դեպք չկա, որտեղ տեսնեմ հեղինակը սկզբում գրել է, իսկ հետո աշխատել վրան, որպեսզի ավելի կատարյալ դարձնի: Բոլորը Մոցարտի պես միանգամից օրիգինալ են գրել:
Ավել պակաս կներեք, բայց այդպիսին է իմ տպավորությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

*10–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-4»*
Համարյա ֆիզիկական տհաճություն եմ զգացել՝ էս գործը կարդալիս: Չգիտեմ՝ արդյո՞ք դա էր հեղինակի ուզածը: Արդյո՞ք ինքն ուզել էր, որ իր նկարագրություններն էդպիսի ազդեցություն ունենան: Հնարավոր է, որ հա: Բայց ես «ասֆալտին ծորացող» տեսարաններից ստացած սարսուռների սիրահար չեմ, դրա համար հազիվ եմ ինձ ստիպել մինչև վերջ կարդալ: 
Մեջը գաղափար էր դրել հեղինակը, ես այն հասկացա, ընդունեցի: Բայց ստեղծագործությունը չսիրեցի:

*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5»*
Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ գրողը շատ երիտասարդ է: Կարդում էի ժպիտով, որովհետև ինչ-որ պարզություն ու անկեղծություն կար գրվածքի մեջ, որից մոտս բարի տրամադրություն էր առաջանում  :Smile: 
Ահագին երկար էր գրված, կարելի է ասել՝ ձգձգված, բայց չձանձրացրեց, հանգիստ կարդացի մինչև վերջ: Ուղղակի որպես մրցութային ստեղծագործություն ինքն ուժեղ չէր, ու հաստատ չէի քվեարկի էս գործի համար:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *11–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5»*
> Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ գրողը շատ երիտասարդ է: Կարդում էի ժպիտով, որովհետև ինչ-որ պարզություն ու անկեղծություն կար գրվածքի մեջ, որից մոտս բարի տրամադրություն էր առաջանում 
> Ահագին երկար էր գրված, կարելի է ասել՝ ձգձգված, բայց չձանձրացրեց, հանգիստ կարդացի մինչև վերջ: Ուղղակի որպես մրցութային ստեղծագործություն ինքն ուժեղ չէր, ու հաստատ չէի քվեարկի էս գործի համար:


Բայց ասա, որ գաղափարը շատ օրիգինալ էր: Ուղղակի հեղինակը վատ էր ներկայացրել: Նույնիսկ կասեի՝ աշխարհի սկզբի ամենաօրիգինալ մեկնաբանությունն էր ամբողջ մրցույթում:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դեռ չեմ սկսում, համբերի մի քիչ


դու ինձ ուզում ես խելագարության հասցնե՞ս… դուրդ գալիս ա՞ որ ներվայնանում եմ…

----------

Գալաթեա (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու ինձ ուզում ես խելագարության հասցնե՞ս… դուրդ գալիս ա՞ որ ներվայնանում եմ…


Ներվայնանու՞մ ես  :LOL:  բա լա՞վ ա, որ դու քլունգն առել, վազում ես հեղինակների հետևից  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ներվայնանու՞մ ես  բա լա՞վ ա, որ դու քլունգն առել, վազում ես հեղինակների հետևից


ես ու՞մ մասին եմ վատ բան գրել… մի հատ հլա ասա… ինչի՞ ես դու տենց միսս ուտում… դուրդ գալիս ա՞ որ ցավ ես պատճառում…

----------

Գալաթեա (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ու՞մ մասին եմ վատ բան գրել… մի հատ հլա ասա… ինչի՞ ես դու տենց միսս ուտում… դուրդ գալիս ա՞ որ ցավ ես պատճառում…


հա  :Jpit:  մեղքերիդ համար հատուցում ես

----------


## ivy

> Բայց ասա, որ գաղափարը շատ օրիգինալ էր: Ուղղակի հեղինակը վատ էր ներկայացրել: Նույնիսկ կասեի՝ աշխարհի սկզբի ամենաօրիգինալ մեկնաբանությունն էր ամբողջ մրցույթում:


Եսիմ, Բյուր, վատը չէր, բայց էդքան էլ տպավորիչ չէր ինձ համար...

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ, Բյուր, վատը չէր, բայց էդքան էլ տպավորիչ չէր ինձ համար...


դե ընդհանուր գործը տպավորիչ չէր, բայց գաղափարն էր տպավորիչ: աշխարհի սկզբի իմաստով

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> դե ընդհանուր գործը տպավորիչ չէր, բայց գաղափարն էր տպավորիչ: աշխարհի սկզբի իմաստով


Գաղափարը նկատի ունեի, որ տպավորիչ չէր...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա  մեղքերիդ համար հատուցում ես


դաժան… դահիճ… անխիղճ մարդ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գաղափարը նկատի ունեի, որ տպավորիչ չէր...


հըմ, պարզ ա

----------


## ivy

Ինձ մնաց երեք հատ:
Քվերակությունը կանգնել ա:
Բյուրն ու Մեֆը ֆլիրտ են անում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ մնաց երեք հատ:
> Քվերակությունը կանգնել ա:
> Բյուրն ու Մեֆը *ֆլիրտ* են անում:


էս ի՞նչ ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ մնաց երեք հատ:
> Քվերակությունը կանգնել ա:
> Բյուրն ու Մեֆը ֆլիրտ են անում:


ես ձյաձյաների հետ ֆլիրտ չեմ անում  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*10–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-4»*

Քաղաքակրթությունների, դասակարգերի, կենսակերպերի ու ժամանակների վերջի ու սկզբի՝ ասֆալտին ցբխված ուղեղով պրեզենտացիա:
Բայց հա ուզում էի` power point-ի ծրագիրը փչանա, որ մինչև վերջ չտեսնեմ:
Ընթացքում՝ կլիշե դարձվածքներ, վերջում՝ դեժավու վերջաբան:

Կուզեի հասկանալ, իսկապես, ինչո՞ւ էր ինքը դառել կինոյի տղեն: Զա կակի՞ե տակիե զասլուգի: Ինչո՞ւ հենց ինքը պետք ա դառնար նոր աշխարհի սկսողը: 
Պատմվածքն էդ մասին համեստորեն լռեց:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

10… 

առանձնապես մի եսիմինչ ստեղծագործությունի չի, հլա վրեն մի հատ էլ ուսումնադաստիարակչական վերջաբան ա դրած… մի քիչ դժվար ա համոզելը որ երբ մարդու ուղեղը թափած ու շուրջ բոլորը արկուն ու մեռել, մարդու մտքով կարա սենց բաներ անցնի… հետո setting-ը կեղծ էր… մոլորակ, 15000 տարին մեկ իրար միս ուտել ևայլն, համոզիչ չի… միակ բանը որ աչքի խփեց դա դաշնամուրի ստեղները ջրաներկով ներկելն էր փոքր ժամանակ… *համարյա* համոզված եմ որ հեղինակի հետ եղել ա սենց բան… իսկ եթե չի եղել ուրեմն ասեմ որ շատ հաջողված տող ա… թող տարօրինակ չթվա բայց էս տողերի անկեղծությունը ավելի մեծ արժեք ունի քան թե տեքստը ամբողջությամբ… չգիտեմ հնարավոր ա էդ տողի հետ մի բան անել, բայց հեղինակի *անկեղծանալու կարողությունը* լավ նշան ա… բայց էս տեսակի անկեղծությունը…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

"Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը"/ 0-ն հետաքրքրեց/-Աշխարհի վերջի տարտամ սարսափը մի կողմից, մրցույթի խորագիր-վերնագիրը` մյուս/դեռ, իբր, չհաշված մրցանակակիր լինելու գայթակղությունը/, մարդուն գցել են ցայտնոտի մեջ, բայց նրա պատկերներում պատմություն կա ու ազնիվի արտացոլանք...Հոգեվիճակ է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես ձյաձյաների հետ ֆլիրտ չեմ անում


էդ ի՞նչ եք հետս անում որ ես տեղյակ չեմ…

----------


## ivy

*12–րդ տարբերակ. «Հավերժական «վտարում»»*
Հարգելի Եվա, քո ու Ադամի պատմությունը մեզ արդեն վաղուց պատմել են ուրիշ պատմիչներ: Անունը դրել են Աստվածաշունչ: Ու ոնց որ թե ավելի հաջող են պատմել: Համ էլ ասեմ քեզ՝ էդ Ադամին որ էդքան լուսավոր ես ներկայացնում, իզուր ես անում, նա գնացել էր Աստծո մոտ՝ Լիլիթ էր ուզում, մի երկու գրառում հետ նայիր, կտեսնես, քո նման մեկն էլ էկել պատմում էր: Նենց որ, իմացած լինես: 

*13–րդ տարբերակ. «Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր»*
Օֆ... Համարյա նույն բանն էլ կարող եմ էս հեղինակին ասել, ուղղակի էստեղ գրողը Եվան չէր, թե՞ Եվան էր  :Think: 
Բայց դե որ գրել եք, լավ եք արել, ում ինչ գործ  :Smile: 

*14–րդ տարբերակ. «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի»*
Վերջն ինձ մոտ էդ «Աստված» բառից ցնցումներ են սկսվելու: Խնայեք, մի արեք ինձ հետ էդ բանը...
Բայց չէ, էս մեկն ուտվող էր  :Smile: 
Աստծուն գցեցին ֆեյսբուք, պատերին գրել տվեցին: Դրախտի տեղն էլ իմացանք, մնում է դրան հավատալ...
Լավն էր, բայց էնքան չէ, որ քվեարկեի  :Smile: 

Վերջացրեցի:
Ամէն:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սոմնիում… ևս մեկ անդրադարձ… 

լավ կաներ որ Անրին լիներ գեյ կին… Լեզբիան… ու վերջում երբ հանվեր դա Շեֆին հասցներ կատաղության, հետո ամոթի, հետո … ինքնասպան աներ… կամ նման մի բան չգիտեմ… ինձ համար էդ կնոջ պահը յուրովի ա մեկնաբանվում… շատ բան կարար լիներ… ու 100% համոզված եմ որ շեֆը եթե մեղմվել ա տեսնելով Անրիի կին լինելը, ապա գրողը կամ տղամարդկանց չի ճանաչում՝ կին ա, կամ էլ լեզբիան ա ուղղակի էդքան խնամքով չի կարողացել թաքցնի… 5 կնոջ հետ երջանիկ ապրելն ու հետո ուրախ բաժանվելը մի հատ մեծ bullshit ա, որ փորձել ա մեզ հրամցնի…

մի խոսքով… էս պատմվածքի sexuality-ն հենց մեխն ա ու pivot point-ը, բայց չգիտեմ գրողը գիտակցում ա դա թե ոչ… շատ էպիզոդիկ ա, բայց էական իմ համար…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

ՀԱՎԵՐԺԱԿԱՆ «ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ»-Ընթերցողին հարգելը քաղաքակիրթ բան է. արձակում նախերգա՞նք: Ընդհանուր հայտարարը...փախած էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սոմնիում… ևս մեկ անդրադարձ… 
> 
> լավ կաներ որ Անրին լիներ գեյ կին… Լեզբիան… ու վերջում երբ հանվեր դա Շեֆին հասցներ կատաղության, հետո ամոթի, հետո … ինքնասպան աներ… կամ նման մի բան չգիտեմ… ինձ համար էդ կնոջ պահը յուրովի ա մեկնաբանվում… շատ բան կարար լիներ… ու 100% համոզված եմ որ շեֆը եթե մեղմվել ա տեսնելով Անրիի կին լինելը, ապա գրողը կամ տղամարդկանց չի ճանաչում՝ կին ա, կամ էլ լեզբիան ա ուղղակի էդքան խնամքով չի կարողացել թաքցնի… 5 կնոջ հետ երջանիկ ապրելն ու հետո ուրախ բաժանվելը մի հատ մեծ bullshit ա, որ փորձել ա մեզ հրամցնի…
> 
> մի խոսքով… էս պատմվածքի sexuality-ն հենց մեխն ա ու pivot point-ը, բայց չգիտեմ գրողը գիտակցում ա դա թե ոչ… շատ էպիզոդիկ ա, բայց էական իմ համար…


Մեֆ, արի ինչ կլինի, մյուս մրցույթին մասնակցի էլի: Որպես գրող նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, արի ինչ կլինի, մյուս մրցույթին մասնակցի էլի: Որպես գրող նկատի ունեմ:


ես գրող չեմ… չեմ կարա… գրել չգիտեմ…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, դու հանգիստ կարող ես հոգեվերլուծող էլ աշխատել  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ՀԱՎԵՐԺԱԿԱՆ «ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ»-Ընթերցողին հարգելը քաղաքակիրթ բան է. արձակում նախերգա՞նք: Ընդհանուր հայտարարը...փախած էր:


Ի՞նչ նախերգանքի մասին է խոսքը։

----------


## ivy

> Սոմնիում… ևս մեկ անդրադարձ… 
> 
> լավ կաներ որ Անրին լիներ գեյ կին… Լեզբիան… ու վերջում երբ հանվեր դա Շեֆին հասցներ կատաղության, հետո ամոթի, հետո … ինքնասպան աներ… կամ նման մի բան չգիտեմ… ինձ համար էդ կնոջ պահը յուրովի ա մեկնաբանվում… շատ բան կարար լիներ… ու 100% համոզված եմ որ շեֆը եթե մեղմվել ա տեսնելով Անրիի կին լինելը, ապա գրողը կամ տղամարդկանց չի ճանաչում՝ կին ա, կամ էլ լեզբիան ա ուղղակի էդքան խնամքով չի կարողացել թաքցնի… 5 կնոջ հետ երջանիկ ապրելն ու հետո ուրախ բաժանվելը մի հատ մեծ bullshit ա, որ փորձել ա մեզ հրամցնի…
> 
> մի խոսքով… էս պատմվածքի sexuality-ն հենց մեխն ա ու pivot point-ը, բայց չգիտեմ գրողը գիտակցում ա դա թե ոչ… շատ էպիզոդիկ ա, բայց էական իմ համար…


Մեֆ, իսկ հնարավոր չի՞, որ էդ կինը իսկապես լեզբիան էր (ես չտեսա էլ, թե դա քողարկված էր, ինձ համար պատմությունը հենց էդպես էլ ներկայացրած էր), բայց շեֆի կատաղությունը միևնույն է անցներ  :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իսկ հնարավոր չի՞, որ էդ կինը իսկապես լեզբիան էր (ես չտեսա էլ, թե դա քողարկված էր, ինձ համար պատմությունը հենց էդպես էլ ներկայացրած էր), բայց շեֆի կատաղությունը միևնույն է անցներ


ո՞ր կինը… Էլդա՞ն թե Անրին…

----------


## ivy

> ո՞ր կինը… Էլդա՞ն թե Անրին…


Անրին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անրին:


էդ դեպքում ոչ հնարավոր չի որ շեֆի կատաղությունն անցնի… կարա մետամորֆոսիսի ենթարկվի, դեպի ավելի վատը… ստեղ հարցը ավելի թեժ ա դառնում. շեֆը հայտնվում ա մի վիճակում երբ իր կնոջը բավարարում ու երջանկացնում ա մի այլ կին… ու ես ստեղ փողի ֆակտորն էլ կհանեի… կթողնեի մերկ երջանկություն… միգուցե shift անեի պատմվածքի էդ կետից (pivoting point) Անրիի անունից գրելուց դեպի Շեֆի անունից գրելը… 

այ սրանք են որ ինձ այնուամենայնիվ համոզիչ չեն թվում…

----------


## ivy

> էդ դեպքում ոչ հնարավոր չի որ շեֆի կատաղությունն անցնի… կարա մետամորֆոսիսի ենթարկվի, դեպի ավելի վատը… ստեղ հարցը ավելի թեժ ա դառնում. շեֆը հայտնվում ա մի վիճակում երբ իր կնոջը բավարարում ու երջանկացնում ա մի այլ կին… ու ես ստեղ փողի ֆակտորն էլ կհանեի… կթողնեի մերկ երջանկություն… միգուցե shift անեի պատմվածքի էդ կետից (pivoting point) Անրիի անունից գրելուց դեպի Շեֆի անունից գրելը… 
> 
> այ սրանք են որ ինձ այնուամենայնիվ համոզիչ չեն թվում…


Եսիմ, Մեֆ, կարող ա և հանդարտվեր: Ի վերջո կան տղամարդիկ, որոնք իրենց կանանց չեն խանդում ուրիշ (գեյ) կանանց հանդեպ, լուրջ չեն ընդունում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եսիմ, Մեֆ, կարող ա և հանդարտվեր: Ի վերջո կան տղամարդիկ, որոնք իրենց կանանց չեն խանդում ուրիշ (գեյ) կանանց հանդեպ, լուրջ չեն ընդունում:


կարող ա, եթե մարդը գեյ ա…

----------


## ivy

> կարող ա, եթե մարդը գեյ ա…


Անպայման չի, մարդիկ տարբեր են լինում, բայց դե չեմ վիճում, թռա քնելու, ձեզ էլ բարի քննարկումներ  :Bye:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անպայման չի, մարդիկ տարբեր են լինում, բայց դե չեմ վիճում, թռա քնելու, ձեզ էլ բարի քննարկումներ


Վիճելու հարց չկա Այվի ջան, իհարկե կարաս գտնես էդ մարդուն որի համար մեկ ա ու ինքն էլ սթրեյթ ա… էդ դեպքում կնոջը չի սիրում… Բարի գիշեր Այվի ջան… էս թեմայից երազ չտեսնես հանկարծ…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

11… 

էսի դպրոցական շարադրություն ա որի համար ինքը երևի 5 ստանար իրավամբ… բայց որպես մրցույթի ստեղծագործություն, չի ձգում… շատ թույլ ա… միակ բանը որ դրական կարելի ա ասել, դա էն ա որ փորձ ա արվել կյանքից վերցնի… բայց կյանքից վերցնելու համար էլ պիտի շատ "ուսումնասիրես ու անգամ հերձես", բարդ բան ա դա շատ… էքսպերիմենտներ անես, երբեմն էլ նույնիսկ իրական կյանքում… խոսելու նյութը շատ չի, համարյա չկա… բայց կյանքից վերցնելու հատկությունը ողջունում եմ, որովհետև ընենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել կարծես կյանքը արդեն subject չի…

մեկ էլ մի բան, էս անունները որտեղից եք գտնում… նստում մտածում եք ինչ անուն դնե՞ք թե ինքն իրան՝ ինքնաբուխ են գալիս… բայց խի՞ Էրիկա, Նատալի, Անրի, Կայա, Ճայա… էս ի՞նչ էպիդեմիա ա… ու կյանքում էլ, սերիալներում էլ նույնը…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> կարող ա, եթե մարդը գեյ ա…


էհ, էս ամուսնացած մարդիկ կյանքից հեչ բան չեն հասկանում   :Beee:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5»*

Կարծիք հայտնածների հետ համամիտ եմ, որ գրողը տարիքով փոքր պետք ա լինի:
Որպես այդպիսին՝ պատմվածք չէր: Իրադարձությունները թեև իրար հետևում էին, բայց ոնց որ չկպնեին իրար: Ինչ-որ սոսինձ կամ մագնիս էր պակասում: Երկար էր շարադրած հետն էլ: Ես ահավոր ծանր եմ տանում, երբ հնարավոր կարճ ասելիքը երկարացվում ա:
Որքան հասկացա՝ հետևող տարբերակները զուտ աստվածաշնչյան են լինելու, դրա համար հատուկ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, որ կարողացել է իր ուրույն աշխարհի սկիզբը տեսնել, ոչ թե եղածը վերստեղծել:

Գրելու պոտենցիալ կա, կարծում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 12–րդ տարբերակ. «Հավերժական «վտարում»»*

Ժող, լավ էլի...
Էս ի՞նչ էր, Ավետարան ըստ Եվայի՞:
Եվա ջան, դոնթ վորի, հիմա կեսարյանով են ունենում, նորմալ ա, չի ցավում:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

12… Հավերժական վտարում,

էսի ոնց որ հարսն ուզում ա գնա սկեսուր-սկեսրարից առանձին ապրի, բայց ուզում ներկայացնի յանիմ մարդն ա ուզում… ու՞մ ես խաբում ասա… Եվան շատ լավ էլ հասկացել ա որ աստված իրանց ամեն "գործողություն" տեսնում ա and she need some fucking privacy, OK?…

բայց եթե կատակը մի կողմ թողնենք ապա ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան ասել հնարավոր չի, բացի մի բանից… վատ չէր լինի ուսումնասիրել ու առաջադրել մի տարբերակ որտեղ ոչ թե խնձոր են կերել, օձ ա եղել կամ Ադամն ա դմբո-դմբո ծուղակն ընկել այլ միասին Եվայի հետ որոշել են հեռանալ դրախտից ու աստծո հետ զրույց են ունենում էդ հարցի շուրջ… որպես գրող վատ չէր լինի որ էս անգամ էլ մարդու դատապաշտպանը լիներ ու մարդը լիներ արդարացված…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 13–րդ տարբերակ. «Երբ աշխարհը մանուկ էր»*

Շատ գրագետ գրված ահավոր ձանձրալի վերապատմում-մեկնաբանում:
Վերևինը Եվայի անունից էր, էս մեկը Ադամի:
Հուսով եմ վերջինն Աստծո անունից չի լինի:

Էդ էլ ու պրծ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

13…



> Մեղքի հետևանքներն ահավոր էին, արգելված պտուղը` դառնության բաժակ… *անաստված գիտության ողջ սարսափներով: Դարձա՞ն ավելի գիտուն, երբ մեղքը կյանքի փորձառություն դարձավ*, իսկ մահը` իրականություն:


էս տողերից հետո ընդհանրապես պետք էր դադարեցնել ընթերցումը… կարծում եմ…

Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ Ավետարանը մի կոնսպեկտավորեք… սովետից մնացած փիս խասյաթ ա… ոնց որ աղադավորի պամֆլետ լիներ… 

ես ստեղ քննարկելու բան չեմ տեսնում…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

* 14–րդ տարբերակ. «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի»*

Շնորհակալ եմ հեղինակին, լուրջ: Ահուսարսափով հերթական կոնսպեկտին /(c) Meph/ էի սպասում: 
Փաստորեն ՖԲ-ի էն Աստվածն իսկապես ինքն է՞ր: Թե ասա ինչի՞ դիքլայն արեցի ընկերության առաջարկը...

Հավես, թեթև կարդացվեց, մի քանի անգամ ժպտացել եմ:
Կարծիք էր հնչել, որ Չուկն ա հեղինակը: Չէ: Բայց ծանոթ մեկն ա իմ կարծիքով: Կտեսնենք:
Չի բացառվում, որ քվեարկեմ էս տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

14… 

հետաքրքիր մոտեցում ա… Սերիալներն եւ ՖԲ որպես աշխարհ… բայց երևի շատ բան կա վրան անելու. եթե աստծուն ենք խառնում ապա ավելի անմիջականորեն պտի խառնենք, ասենք ինքն էլ ա տարված ֆբ օգտատեր դառնում ու դրախտն ու հրեշտակներին անտեսում, սաղ օրը նստած սրա-նրա պատին քոմենթներ ա անում վերջում էլ իրան անֆռենդ են անում, կատաղում ա… մի քիչ "աստվածին" իջեցնել մարդու "մակարդակին"… մի քիչ լրագիր.ամ-ակամ ոճ կա որն ավելի երգիծական հոդված/(մոռացա ժանրի անունը) բան ա ստացվել…

կարար շատ ավելի լավը լիներ քան կա… հում ա ու հումորի համար լրջությունը քիչ ա… ավելի ռադիկալ պետք ա գնալ ու մի քիչ էլ ընդհանուր ընդունված ֆրազաներից հեռու մնալ, զորօրինակ "Դոդազավր"… "Բարգավաճ" բառն էլ պետք ա շատ զգույշ օգտագործել…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (08.01.2013), Դավիթ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> "Սոմնիում"-ի և "Իկարոյի" հեղինակներին կուզեի հարց տալ. իրենք կարդացե՞լ են Դեվիդ Միտչելի "Ամպե ատլասը" կամ դիտե՞լ են  համանուն ֆիլմը:


"Ամպե ատլասը" չգիտեմ, բայց "Իկարոն" ինձ շատ Միաձակիի "Կոնան" մուլտիկը հիշեցրեց:

----------


## CactuSoul

Բարև բոլորին  :Smile: 

Այս անգամ որոշել եմ հերթով կարդալ, տպավորությունս գրել, հետո նոր անցնել հաջորդին: Մինչ այդ մեկնաբանություններն էլ չեմ կարդա:

Ուրեմն.

*1. Աշխարհի սկիզբը*
Անհետաքրքիր էր, տեղ-տեղ՝ ձանձրալի: Լավագույն բնորոշումը հենց հեղինակն ինքն է տվել.



> Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ եմ գրել, ու էլի զիբիլի գին ունի, հաստատ:


Խնդրում եմ՝ ներեք, եթե կոպիտ կթվամ: Միքուցե շատ եմ խիստ դատում: Իհարկե, շատ ավելի վատ գրողներ կան…
Չգիտեմ ինչու՝ մտածում եմ, որ կարող է տաղանդավոր ընկերներիցս մեկի ձեռքի գործը լինել (մեղա աստծու)… բայց նաև շատ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, որ սխալվում եմ:

----------


## CactuSoul

*2. Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2*



> Անհամ բան ստացվեց...


Շատ էլ համով էր:
Պատմվածքի չէր ձգում, բայց հավեսով էր կարդացվում: Էս թվին էդ էլ ա բան:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*3. Վերջիվերջո*
Ոչինչ, գինով կուտվի:


Հ.Գ.



> մածուծիկ


մածու*ց*իկ  :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*4. Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը*
Ահագին անհամ էր:
Հենց սկզբից դուրս չեկավ: Մի պահ մտածեցի՝ սյուռեալիզմ է, հետո հասկացա, որ չէ, ամեն իրար հետ իմաստային կապ չունեցող բանի համադրություն դեռ սյուռեալիզմ չի: Իմ պատկերացմամբ:
Չգիտեմ: :/

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

14–րդ տարբերակը՝ «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի», շատ անշահավետ դիրքում է գտնվում: Վերջին տեղում, երբ բոլորն արդեն հոգնած են կարդալուց, էն էլ՝ նախորդ երկու Ադամ-Եվա ավետարանական գրառումներից հետո: Եթե առաջներում լիներ, գուցե ավելի շատ ձայներ ստացած լիներ:
Մի խոսքով, աչքաթող մի արեք վերջին տարբերակը:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*5. Սոմնիում*
Ահագին լավ էր գրված, բայց բան չասեց:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*6. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2*
Բըլթ:

----------


## CactuSoul

*7. ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-3*
Էս մեկն էլ բան չասեց:

----------


## ivy

> *1. Աշխարհի սկիզբը*
> Անհետաքրքիր էր, տեղ-տեղ՝ ձանձրալի: Լավագույն բնորոշումը հենց հեղինակն ինքն է տվել.
> 
> _Չգիտեմ էլ ինչ եմ գրել, ու էլի զիբիլի գին ունի, հաստատ:_
> 
> Խնդրում եմ՝ ներեք, եթե կոպիտ կթվամ: Միքուցե շատ եմ խիստ դատում: Իհարկե, շատ ավելի վատ գրողներ կան…
> Չգիտեմ ինչու՝ մտածում եմ, որ կարող է տաղանդավոր ընկերներիցս մեկի ձեռքի գործը լինել (մեղա աստծու)… բայց նաև շատ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, որ սխալվում եմ:


Վայ  :Sad: 
Էս ինչի սենց դաժան...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

"Իկարո"-ի  հեղինակի նոր թեկնածու եմ գտել, շատ հավանական է՝ սխալվում եմ, բայց որ լեզվիս ծայրին է եկել, պիտի ասեմ՝ Վահե Ղուկասյան: Ճիշտ է՝ վաղուց իր գործերից չեմ կարդացել, բայց իր գրելաոճին նման է:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Վայ 
> Էս ինչի սենց դաժան...


Այվի, ինձ թվում է, թե դու գիտես՝ ով է հեղինակը, գնահատում ես իրեն՝ որպես լավ ստեղծագործող, դրա համար էլ ցավում ես վատ արձագանքների համար: Բայց դե ահագին միավոր է հավաքել, դա էլ վատ չէ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

... - Չէ, սենց չի կարա շարունակվի: Ես գրող չեմ *ու վերջ*,- սա Սերժի հետ կապ
չունի,- ավելի լավ ա՝ լուրջ բաներով զբաղվեմ:...

Էս պահը ոնց էր աչքիցս վրիպել առաջին տարբերակում  :LOL:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, ինձ թվում է, թե դու գիտես՝ ով է հեղինակը, գնահատում ես իրեն՝ որպես լավ ստեղծագործող, դրա համար էլ ցավում ես վատ արձագանքների համար: Բայց դե ահագին միավոր է հավաքել, դա էլ վատ չէ:


Ingrid, կարող եմ գուշակել, թե ով է գրողը, բայց էդ չի հարցը: Ուղղակի չէի սպասում, որ Կակտուսը կգա ու կսկսի տարբերակները հնձել՝ բըլթերով-մըլթերով, մի տեսակ անսպասելի էր:

----------

Ingrid (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ingrid, կարող եմ գուշակել, թե ով է գրողը, բայց էդ չի հարցը: Ուղղակի չէի սպասում, որ Կակտուսը կգա ու կսկսի տարբերակները հնձել՝ բըլթերով-մըլթերով, մի տեսակ անսպասելի էր:


Այվի ջան դա ուղղակի Կակտուսի կարծիքն է, գործը հետաքրքիր է, ուղղակի մի փոքր ձգձգված է գրված:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան դա ուղղակի Կակտուսի կարծիքն է, գործը հետաքրքիր է, ուղղակի մի փոքր ձգձգված է գրված:


Ամմէ ջան, նենց լավ ես ինձ մխիթարում՝ տենց էլ համոզված լինելով, որ ես եմ գրել, հուզվում եմ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ingrid, կարող եմ գուշակել, թե ով է գրողը, բայց էդ չի հարցը: Ուղղակի չէի սպասում, որ Կակտուսը կգա ու կսկսի տարբերակները հնձել՝ բըլթերով-մըլթերով, մի տեսակ անսպասելի էր:


Պարզ է, Այվի ջան: Հաստատ հեղինակները սպասում են ավելի վերլուծողական կարծիքների, քան որակումների:

----------


## Ingrid

> Ամմէ ջան, նենց լավ ես ինձ մխիթարում՝ տենց էլ համոզված լինելով, որ ես եմ գրել, հուզվում եմ


Այվի ջան, եթե դու  այստեղ գործ ունես, ապա "Սոմնի" -ն է:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, եթե դու  այստեղ գործ ունես, ապա "Սոմնի" -ն է:


Ինչ հավես են էս գուշակումները, մարդ իրեն լավ է զգում, բայց որ առաջատարի մեջ ինձ տեսնեիք, հո ավելի լավ կզգայի  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամմէ ջան, նենց լավ ես ինձ մխիթարում՝ տենց էլ համոզված լինելով, որ ես եմ գրել, հուզվում եմ


Այվ, ըստ Ամմեի՝ Սոմնիումը հաստատ իմն ա:
Ու տենց ես դառնում եմ Մեֆի խորը հոգեվերլուծման զոհը  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Առաջատարը եթե Գալաթեան չի, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես ակումբցի չի, ու նույնիսկ ենթադրում եմ` ով կարող ա լինի, բայց չեմ ասի: Մի մրցույթում երկու անգամ հրապարակային սխալվելը արդեն չափից դուրս շատ ա:

----------

Ingrid (08.01.2013), Peace (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013), Գալաթեա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Առաջատարը եթե Գալաթեան չի, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես ակումբցի չի, ու նույնիսկ ենթադրում եմ` ով կարող ա լինի, բայց չեմ ասի: Մի մրցույթում երկու անգամ հրապարակային սխալվելը արդեն չափից դուրս շատ ա:


Ինձ ՊՄ-ով կասե՞ս, Շին:

----------


## CactuSoul

*8. Իկարո*
Ստեղծագործական մտքի առումով մյուսների համեմատ ամենամեծ աշխատանքն էր տարված: Բայց էլի էն չէր: Միջին որակի ձգտում էր:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*9. Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը*



> *Անիմաստ բառերի մնացորդներ հավաքեցի* հեշտացնելու հրաժեշտի խոսքը:


Լավ ա, երբ մարդիկ գիտակցում են իրենց թերությունները:
Չեմ ուզում կոպիտ երևալ, դրա համար մտածածիս շարունակությունը չեմ ասի (չնայած վատ բան չի, բայց դե ինչ իմանամ՝ հեղինակը ոնց կընդունի):

Մի տեսակ իմ «զառանցանքները» հիշեցրեց, բայց - գուցե շատ սուբյեկտի՞վ եմ, կամ ինքնահավա՞ն - իմ գրածներն ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս:  :Blush:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*10. ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-4*
Յանի ինչ :/
Մենակ թե չասեք՝ խորը փիլիսոփայություն ա՝ ոչ բոլորին հասու  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> *10. ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-4*
> Յանի ինչ :/
> Մենակ թե չասեք՝ խորը փիլիսոփայություն ա՝ ոչ բոլորին հասու


Էսօր ջղայնացած ես :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ... - Չէ, սենց չի կարա շարունակվի: Ես գրող չեմ *ու վերջ*,- սա Սերժի հետ կապ
> չունի,- ավելի լավ ա՝ լուրջ բաներով զբաղվեմ:...
> 
> Էս պահը ոնց էր աչքիցս վրիպել առաջին տարբերակում


Գալ, ընդհանրապես էդ գործի մասին կարծիքներ կարդալիս ինձ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ ես ու մնացած ակումբցիները լրիվ տարբեր բաներ ենք կարդացել:  :Jpit:  Էդ տողը չէի նկատել: Լավն էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր ջղայնացած ես


Ջղայնացած չի, մասնակից ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էսօր ջղայնացած ես


Էդքան ջղայն ու կռիսական քոմենթներ արեցի, մեկը չեղավ՝ ծաղիկ նվիրի :mimi

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*11. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5*
Սկզբում հայ-հայ ա՝ մտածում էի, թե Բյուրակնն ա:
Կներես, Բյուր  ::}:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *11. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5*
> Սկզբում հայ-հայ ա՝ մտածում էի, թե Բյուրակնն ա:
> Կներես, Բյուր


Ո՞ր մեղքիս համար  :Cray: 

Բայց ինձ դուր ա էկել էդ գործը: Ավելի շուտ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ գրողը շատ ջահել ա, հաշվի առնելով թեման, ահագին լավն էր: Բայց այ եթե պարզվի քառասուն տարեկան տոտա ա, սաղ լավ խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ո՞ր մեղքիս համար 
> 
> Բայց ինձ դուր ա էկել էդ գործը: Ավելի շուտ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ գրողը շատ ջահել ա, հաշվի առնելով թեման, ահագին լավն էր: Բ*այց այ եթե պարզվի քառասուն տարեկան տոտա ա, սաղ լավ խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնելու*:


Լրիվ նույն բանն եմ մտածել էդ գործի մասին:
Մենակ դուրս չգա, որ գրողը մեծ մարդ ա...

Պատկերացնում ե՞ս, Բյուր, Էրիկի Նուզին 40-50 տարեկան լիներ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լրիվ նույն բանն եմ մտածել էդ գործի մասին:
> Մենակ դուրս չգա, որ գրողը մեծ մարդ ա...
> 
> Պատկերացնում ե՞ս, Բյուր, Էրիկի Նուզին 40-50 տարեկան լիներ:


Հա բայց դե էդքան ծանր չէի տանի, որովհետև սենց թե նենց էդ գործին ձայն չէի տվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 14–րդ տարբերակը՝ «Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի», շատ անշահավետ դիրքում է գտնվում: Վերջին տեղում, երբ բոլորն արդեն հոգնած են կարդալուց, էն էլ՝ նախորդ երկու Ադամ-Եվա ավետարանական գրառումներից հետո: Եթե առաջներում լիներ, գուցե ավելի շատ ձայներ ստացած լիներ:
> Մի խոսքով, աչքաթող մի արեք վերջին տարբերակը:


Ի դեպ, իզուր չի, որ ստեղծագործությունները միշտ տեղադրվում են ըստ ուղարկման հաջորդականության, այսինքն՝ վերջում չհայտնվելու համար մասնակիցները միշտ էլ կարող են ձգտել հնարավորինս շուտ ուղարկել, որ շահեկան դիրքում հայտնվեն։ Էնպես որ դա էլ է երևի ինչ–որ առումով արդարացի, որ վերջին ուղարկողը մի քիչ տուժի։ Ամեն դեպքում ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ գործերը վերջում դրված լինելով էլ են կարդացվում, վերջինը լինելն ավելի շատ ազդում է տեղից անհաջող գործերի վրա, երբ ընթերցողն, արդեն հոգնած–ձանձրացած, առաջին մի երկու տողը կարդում է, զգում, որ ավելի է տաղտկահարվում ու որոշում է դադարեցնել տառապանքը։

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*12. ՀԱՎԵՐԺԱԿԱՆ «ՎՏԱՐՈՒՄ»*
Ահագին ձանձրալի էր: Առաջին կեսում անձնական դերանունները չափից շատ էին, պրիմիտիվացնում էին գրվածքը ու խոչընդոտներ էին դառնում կարդալիս: Որպես էտյուդ միգուցե կարող էր լավը լինել, բայց ահագին մշակելուց ու կրճատումներից հետո: Պատմվածք լինելուց շատ էր հեռու:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, իզուր չի, որ ստեղծագործությունները միշտ տեղադրվում են ըստ ուղարկման հաջորդականության, այսինքն՝ վերջում չհայտնվելու համար մասնակիցները միշտ էլ կարող են ձգտել հնարավորինս շուտ ուղարկել՝ շահեկան դիրքում հայտնվելու համար։ Էնպես որ դա էլ է երևի ինչ–որ առումով արդարացի, որ վերջին ուղարկողը մի քիչ տուժի։ Ամեն դեպքում ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ գործերը վերջում դրված լինելով էլ են կարդացվում, վերջինը լինելը ավելի շատ ազդում է տեղից անհաջող գործերի վրա, երբ ընթերցողն, արդեն հոգնած–ձանձրացած, առաջին մի երկու տողը կարդում է, զգում, որ ավելի է տաղտկահարվում ու որոշում է դադարեցնել տառապանքը։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ շահեկան դիրքն ավելի շատ կախված ա նաև նրանից, թե մյուսներն ինչ են ուղարկել: Օրինակ կոնկրետ էս մրցույթի դեպքում վերջինը համեմատաբար շահեկան դիրքում ա, որովհետև դրանից առաջ մի հատ էլ չէ, երկու հատ ադամ-եվա են:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ շահեկան դիրքն ավելի շատ կախված ա նաև նրանից, թե մյուսներն ինչ են ուղարկել: Օրինակ կոնկրետ էս մրցույթի դեպքում վերջինը համեմատաբար շահեկան դիրքում ա, որովհետև դրանից առաջ մի հատ էլ չէ, երկու հատ ադամ-եվա են:


Հա, էդ էլ կա։ Գեղագիտական դաժան քաղցից հետո գոնե վերջում մարդ մի քիչ հագենում ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*13. ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ*
 :Boredom:  Երկար էր ու առանց էական մտքի: Ներելի է, եթե գրողը մինչև 16 տարեկան անձնավորություն է:

----------


## CactuSoul

*14. ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ*
Հըմ, հետաքրքիր էր  :Think:  Միգուցե իրականում ոչ այնքան, բայց մի բոլ ձանձրանալուց հետո էս տարբերակը թարմ շունչ էր:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին, ու առավել ևս նրանց, ում մտքով անցել էր մասնակցել, բայց չէր մասնակցել՝ մտածելով, թե իր տարբերակը հանրությանը ներկայացնելու համար բավականաչափ լավը չի:

Կներեք, եթե անկեղծությունս ինչ-որ մեկի վիրավորեց: Գրածներս զուտ մրցույթի ստեղծագործություններին էին վերաբերում, ու իմ՝ հեղինակների հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն (մանավանդ որ չկարողացա ոչ մեկին գուշակել):

 :Hi:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին, ու առավել ևս նրանց, ում մտքով անցել էր մասնակցել, բայց չէր մասնակցել՝ մտածելով, թե իր տարբերակը հանրությանը ներկայացնելու համար բավականաչափ լավը չի:
> 
> Կներեք, եթե անկեղծությունս ինչ-որ մեկի վիրավորեց: Գրածներս զուտ մրցույթի ստեղծագործություններին էին վերաբերում, ու իմ՝ հեղինակների հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն (մանավանդ որ չկարողացա ոչ մեկին գուշակել):


Դու էն ասա՝ ո՞ր մեկն ես գրել: Չլնի՞ Սոմնիումը  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, ըստ Ամմեի՝ Սոմնիումը հաստատ իմն ա:
> Ու տենց ես դառնում եմ Մեֆի խորը հոգեվերլուծման զոհը


Գալ, ոնց որ թե էլի մարդիկ էին էդ տարբերակը քեզ վերագրում. էդ ա, կա չկա մի բան կա  :Jpit: 
Սասին էս թեմայից հեռու պահեք  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կակտուս, բա չե՞ս քվեարկում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կակտուս, բա չե՞ս քվեարկում ։


Մասնակից մարդկանց ձեռը դժվար ա գնում քվեարկելու, նախորդ փորձիցս եմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ո՞ր մեղքիս համար 
> 
> Բայց ինձ դուր ա էկել էդ գործը: Ավելի շուտ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ գրողը շատ ջահել ա, հաշվի առնելով թեման, ահագին լավն էր: Բայց այ եթե պարզվի քառասուն տարեկան տոտա ա, սաղ լավ խոսքերս հետ եմ վերցնելու:


11–րդ տարբերակ` «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5»-ը, ոնց որ թե Անվերնագիրն ա գրել, բայց տարիքը չգիտեմ  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մասնակից մարդկանց ձեռը դժվար ա գնում քվեարկելու, նախորդ փորձիցս եմ ասում


Հա, երևի սկզբում դժվար ա լինում, զատո հետո ձեռը բացվում ա մի այլ կարգի  :LOL: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 11–րդ տարբերակ` «Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5»-ը, ոնց որ թե Անվերնագիրն ա գրել, բայց տարիքը չգիտեմ


Հա, Անվերնագիրը կարծեմ լավ ջահել ա  :Jpit:  բայց ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում




> Հա, երևի սկզբում դժվար ա լինում, զատո հետո ձեռը բացվում ա մի այլ կարգի ։


Նայած ումը  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Կակտուսը չի մասնակցել, որտե՞ղ տեսաք իրեն, ուղղակի էսօր հեչ խասյաթի չէր, էլ ավել մի խոսացրեք  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արյա՜, Սոմնիումը Գալն ա: Իմացա՜: Չասեք որտեղից իմացա, բայց իմացա  :Jpit:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, Անվերնագիրը կարծեմ լավ ջահել ա  բայց ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում


Ես ջոկելուց լավ եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կակտուսը չի մասնակցել, որտե՞ղ տեսաք իրեն, ուղղակի էսօր հեչ խասյաթի չէր, էլ ավել մի խոսացրեք


Եսի՞մ, ես իրան ոչ տեսա, ոչ չտեսա, դրա համար նավսյակի ասեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ջոկելուց լավ եմ


էս անգամ էնքան էլ չէ  :LOL:

----------


## impression

ինձ էլ խաղացրեք

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, իզուր չի, որ ստեղծագործությունները միշտ տեղադրվում են ըստ ուղարկման հաջորդականության


Նախկինում Հավաքածուի մրցույթներին մասնակցելիս նկատել էի, որ տարբերակները ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ չեն դրվում, կարծում եմ հիմա էլ բացառություն չի եղել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ էլ խաղացրեք


դու ուվալնյատն ես  :Jpit: 




> Նախկինում Հավաքածուի մրցույթներին մասնակցելիս նկատել էի, որ տարբերակները ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ չեն դրվում, կարծում եմ հիմա էլ բացառություն չի եղել:


կարծեմ ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ ա  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նայած ումը


Դե, կոնկրետ մեկինը, էլի  :LOL: ։




> Կակտուսը չի մասնակցել, որտե՞ղ տեսաք իրեն, ուղղակի էսօր հեչ խասյաթի չէր, էլ ավել մի խոսացրեք


Ես որ չեմ տեսել, Բյուրի ասածին ընդհանուր էի պատասխանում, ոչ թե հենց Կակտուսին նկատի ունենալով, ավելի ճիշտ՝ նաև կոնկրետ մեկին, բայց ոչ Կակտուսին  :Jpit:   :Wink: ։

----------


## impression

> կարծեմ ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ ա


Բյու՞ր, մարտին էիր ուղարկե՞լ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բյու՞ր, մարտին էիր ուղարկե՞լ


Մեռա ես  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նախկինում Հավաքածուի մրցույթներին մասնակցելիս նկատել էի, որ տարբերակները ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ չեն դրվում, կարծում եմ հիմա էլ բացառություն չի եղել:


Հա՞ որ։ Ես կարծում էի՝ ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ են դրվում։ Համենայնդեպս, կոնկրետ էս մրցույթում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ վերջինը վերջին պահին էլ ուղարկել ա։ Բայց ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե միշտ ուղարկման հաջորդականությամբ դրվեին։ Դե լավ, էդ երևի հետո կքննարկվի։

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՞ր, մարտին էիր ուղարկե՞լ


Լիլ, բերանս բացել մի տուր: Իմ գործը ստեղ չկա՜  :Cray:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՞ որ։ Ես կարծում էի՝ ուղարկվելու հաջորդականությամբ են դրվում։ Համենայնդեպս, կոնկրետ էս մրցույթում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ վերջինը վերջին պահին էլ ուղարկել ա։ Բայց ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե միշտ ուղարկման հաջորդականությամբ դրվեին։ Դե լավ, էդ երևի հետո կքննարկվի։


Առաջինն էլ առաջիններից ա էղել:

----------


## ivy

> Լիլ, բերանս բացել մի տուր: Իմ գործը ստեղ չկա՜


Հա, չկա իրա գործը ստեղ, ըհը  :Yes:   :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Առաջինն էլ առաջիններից ա էղել:


Ուղղակի ինքը մի քիչ տեղյակ ա առաջին գործի մասին  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

Բյուր ջան, էդ ուվալնյատն իմ վրա մի քցեք.... ես տենց ախմախ բան գրողը չէի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էդ ուվալնյատն իմ վրա մի քցեք.... ես տենց ախմախ բան գրողը չէի


դրա համար էլ հետո սոմնիումն ես ուղարկել  :Tongue:  Գալի անունից: Կակտուսի ստորագրությամբ

----------


## impression

> դրա համար էլ հետո սոմնիումն ես ուղարկել  Գալի անունից: Կակտուսի ստորագրությամբ


Սոմնիու՞՞՞՞՞մ
ամուսնացած կնանոնց դրախտ հա՞՞՞՞
եեեեե՞՞՞՞՞ս....
սա գիժ ա գիտես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սոմնիու՞՞՞՞՞մ
> ամուսնացած կնանոնց դրախտ հա՞՞՞՞
> եեեեե՞՞՞՞՞ս....
> սա գիժ ա գիտես


Քեզ ընտրություն եմ տալիս. կա՛մ Սոմնիում, կա՛մ Ուվալնյատ: Եթե էրկուսից էլ հրաժարվես, ադամ-եվաներն եմ նաղդելու վրադ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյուր ջան, էդ ուվալնյատն իմ վրա մի քցեք.... ես տենց ախմախ բան գրողը չէի


Բայց դու «Ուվալնյատը» կարծեմ հավանել էիր  :Jpit: ։

----------

ivy (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց դու «Ուվալնյատը» կարծեմ հավանել էիր ։


Ավելին՝ քվեարկել ա դրա օգտին: Լիլ, բռնվեցիր  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

է հա հավանել եմ, ուղղակի ասում եմ ես չէի կարող տենց բան գրել
Բյուր ջան համոզեցիր, ես ստեղից ուվանյատ եմ լինում  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> է հա հավանել եմ, ուղղակի ասում եմ ես չէի կարող տենց բան գրել
> Բյուր ջան համոզեցիր, ես ստեղից ուվանյատ եմ լինում


արի ես էլ միանամ, քանի ոչ մեկի բմբլահան չեմ արել  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Քեզ ընտրություն եմ տալիս. կա՛մ Սոմնիում, կա՛մ Ուվալնյատ: Եթե էրկուսից էլ հրաժարվես, ադամ-եվաներն եմ նաղդելու վրադ


Չեղավ, յոթերորդ տարբերակի Ադամն իմն ա  :Jpit:  
Դու էդ ինձնից լավ գիտես  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր դիտարկում. Մալխասը քվեարկել ա բոլոր քիչ ձայն հավաքած գործերին օգտին  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեղավ, յոթերորդ տարբերակի Ադամն իմն ա  
> Դու էդ ինձնից լավ գիտես


հը՞: բա դու չէիր մասնակցել  :Jpit:  բա ինչու՞ ես տենց անդուր կետադրական նշաններ դրել

քեզնից Ադամ չէի սպասում  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելին՝ քվեարկել ա դրա օգտին: Լիլ, բռնվեցիր


Բյուր, «Ուվալնյատը» անհնար ա, որ աղջիկ գրած լինի  :LOL: ։

----------


## ivy

> հը՞: բա դու չէիր մասնակցել  բա ինչու՞ ես տենց անդուր կետադրական նշաններ դրել
> 
> քեզնից Ադամ չէի սպասում


Սփյուռքահայերը էդքան էլ որ կետադրում են, գոհ էղեք, համ էլ ես սովորական Ադամ չեմ, էն Լիլիթ տենչող Ադամն եմ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նոր դիտարկում. Մալխասը քվեարկել ա բոլոր քիչ ձայն հավաքած գործերին օգտին


Հա, ես էլ նկատեցի։ Լավ ա, թե չէ ես արդեն մտածում էի Դայանային գտնեի էդ բարի գործի համար  :Jpit: ։ Ուրախացա, որ տեսա՝ զրոներն էլ չկան։

----------


## ivy

> Նոր դիտարկում. Մալխասը քվեարկել ա բոլոր քիչ ձայն հավաքած գործերին օգտին


Հա, էդ նկատեցի առավոտը...

----------


## impression

> Բյուր, «Ուվալնյատը» անհնար ա, որ աղջիկ գրած լինի ։


այ ոնց եմ սիրում դիտողունակ մարդկանց

----------

ivy (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Սփյուռքահայերը էդքան էլ որ կետադրում են, գոհ էղեք, համ էլ ես սովորական Ադամ չեմ, էն Լիլիթ տենչող Ադամն եմ


վայ ոնց բացեց  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> վայ ոնց բացեց


Տեսնես էլի քանի հոգու  :LOL:

----------

impression (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, «Ուվալնյատը» անհնար ա, որ աղջիկ գրած լինի ։


Լիլն անհնարը հնարավոր դարձնող աղջիկ ա: 




> Սփյուռքահայերը էդքան էլ որ կետադրում են, գոհ էղեք, համ էլ ես սովորական Ադամ չեմ, էն Լիլիթ տենչող Ադամն եմ


Հա բայց դու առաջ տենց չէիր կետադրում  :Think:  Բացատրություն եմ պահանջում. ինչու՞ Ադամ և ինչու՞ տենց կետադրությամբ և ընդհանրապես ինչու՞ ոչ հաղթող գործ:

----------


## ivy

> Հա բայց դու առաջ տենց չէիր կետադրում  Բացատրություն եմ պահանջում. ինչու՞ Ադամ և ինչու՞ տենց կետադրությամբ և ընդհանրապես ինչու՞ ոչ հաղթող գործ:


Դավիթին հարցրու, ինքը սաաաղ գիտի  :Jpit:

----------

impression (08.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Լիլն անհնարը հնարավոր դարձնող աղջիկ ա:


կերա՞ք  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դավիթին հարցրու, ինքը սաաաղ գիտի


դու ավելի լավ գիտես  :Tongue: 
փաստորեն դու ինձ խաբել էիր  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տեսնես էլի քանի հոգու


Ինձ էլ  :LOL: ։

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> դու ավելի լավ գիտես 
> փաստորեն դու ինձ խաբել էիր


Լացի, Բյուր ջան, լացի, ես էլ քո տեղը կլացեի, էն Կակտուսն ի՞նչ էղավ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լացի, Բյուր ջան, լացի, ես էլ քո տեղը կլացեի, էն Կակտուսն ի՞նչ էղավ


բացատրություն եմ ուզում  :Cray: 

էն Կակտուսը չի քվեարկելու, հույս չունենաս: ինքը մասնակից ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լեոնիդ Ենգիբարյանի գրվածքները շատ եմ սիրում, հղում չունեմ… Սարոյան եմ սիրում, Զահրատ, Մարկ Տվեն… ճապոնական շատ հետաքրքիր գրականություն կա, բայց հղումներ չունեմ… էլի կան, բայց հիմա դժվարանում եմ հիշել… Վիսոցկին շատ լավն ա


.. ԼՏՊ կենսագրությունը ...

----------

Mephistopheles (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> բացատրություն եմ ուզում


Մի երկու օր մնաց, ինքդ ամեն ինչ կտեսնես` ով էր խաբում, ով չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ կամ Մեֆն ա, կամ Տրիբունը: Բայց ավելի շատ Տրիբունը, Մեֆը ստեղ՝ 
> 
> ebay կգրեր


Էտ ինչի՞, Մեֆը ինձանից շատ փող ունի՞:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բացատրություն եմ ուզում 
> 
> էն Կակտուսը չի քվեարկելու, հույս չունենաս: ինքը մասնակից ա


Գնացինք տարբերակների մեջ Կակտուսին որոնելու  :Jpit: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի երկու օր մնաց, ինքդ ամեն ինչ կտեսնես` ով էր խաբում, ով չէ


թե՞ ով ում էր խաբում  :Jpit: 

Աչքիս դուք ինչ-որ օյին եք խաղացել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, «Ուվալնյատը» անհնար ա, որ աղջիկ գրած լինի ։


Սկզբից ես էլ էի տենց մտածում, բայց էս տողերից հետո 




> ...Տղավարի պետք ա դիմանալ....


Համոզված եմ, որ աղջիկ ա գրողը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նոր դիտարկում. Մալխասը քվեարկել ա բոլոր քիչ ձայն հավաքած գործերին օգտին


Մի արդարամիտ ու բարեպաշտ անձնավորությունն էլ Մալխասն ա, Տիգրան Մեծը վկա:

----------

impression (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի արդարամիտ ու բարեպաշտ անձնավորությունն էլ Մալխասն ա, Տիգրան Մեծը վկա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, դու իրավունք չունես էստեղ պատմվածք ունենալու: Էն պատմվածքը չկար, որ հեղինակին ասեի` ես քո երկրպագուն եմ, քո գրածը որ լինում ա, ուրիշին էլ կասկածեմ, անպայման զեղում եմ ունենում հեղինակի նկատմամբ:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, դու իրավունք չունես էստեղ պատմվածք ունենալու: Էն պատմվածքը չկար, որ հեղինակին ասեի` ես քո երկրպագուն եմ, քո գրածը որ լինում ա, ուրիշին էլ կասկածեմ, անպայման զեղում եմ ունենում հեղինակի նկատմամբ:


Շին ջան, մերսի եղբայր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ համար աշխարհի սկզբի լավագույն նկարագրություններից մեկը: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*    Все началось с появления Вселенной.
   Это  событие  чрезвычайно  разозлило  массу  людей  и  было расценено общественным мнением как ложный шаг.
   Многие цивилизации считают, что Вселенная появилась не сама собой, а по воле того или иного  божества.  Однако  народ  джатравартидов,  населяющий планету Витриоль-6, верует, что на самом деле вся  Вселенная  вылетела  из ноздри  существа  по  имени  Великий  Зеленый  Апчхибуздравий,  когда  это существо чихнуло.
   Испокон  веков  джатравартиды  живут  в  ужасе  перед  так   называемым
"Пришествием Великого Белого Носового Платка". Что еще о них сказать?  Это маленькие синенькие создания, каждое из которых имеет пятьдесят  с  лишним рук.  Благодаря  этой  анатомической  особенности  их  цивилизация   стала единственной в истории, которая  изобрела  аэрозольный  дезодорант  прежде колеса.
   Невзирая на это, теория  "Великого  Зеленого  Апчхибуздравия"  не  была должным образом оценена за пределами Витриоли-6. А поскольку  Вселенная  - место есьма загадочное, лучшие умы неустанно ищут других объяснений.
   Например, некая раса сверхразумных панпространственных существ когда-то создала гигантский суперкомпьютер по  имени  Пронзительный  Интеллектомат, которому предстояло вычислить точный  и  окончательный  Ответ  на  Великий Вопрос Жизни, Вселенной и Всего Остального.
   В течение семи с половиной миллионов  лет  Пронзительный  Интеллектомат проводил вычисления и расчеты, пока не объявил, что истинный Ответ  -  это сорок два, что повлекло за собой необходимость создания другого, еще более гигантского компьютера, который и должен был подобрать к Ответу правильный Вопрос.
   Ну а этот компьютер под названием "Земля"  был  столь  велик,  что  его часто принимали за  планету.  Особенно  упорствовали  в  этом  заблуждении своеобразные   обезьяноподобные   существа,   которые   бродили   по   его поверхности, ни сном ни духом не ведая, что являются всего лишь  элементом широкомасштабной компьютерной программы.
   Странная наивность  -  ведь  без  учета  этого  простого  и  достаточно очевидного факта все происходящее на Земле казалось полной  нелепостью,  с какого боку ни взгляни.

----------

Ingrid (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սկզբից ես էլ էի տենց մտածում, բայց էս տողերից հետո 
> 
> 
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ աղջիկ ա գրողը:


Իսկ ես նոր մի հատ էլ աչքի անցկացրի «Ուվալնյատը» ու արդեն ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ impression–ը կլինի  :LOL: ։
Իսկ Կակտուսը եթե կա, ուրեմն, աչքիս, «Աշխարհի սկիզբը–2»–ն ա  :Tomato: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ես նոր մի հատ էլ աչքի անցկացրի «Ուվալնյատը» ու արդեն ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ impression–ը կլինի ։
> Իսկ Կակտուսը եթե կա, ուրեմն, աչքիս, «Աշխարհի սկիզբը–2»–ն ա ։


Ոնց ա էրևում, որ նախորդ հավաքածուներին չես հետևել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց երևի ոչ մի անգամ էսքան շատ գրագետ գրված ստեղծագործություններ չէին եղել։ Մեծ մասի ուղղագրությունն ու կետադրությունը տեղն ա զարմանալիորեն  :Jpit: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոնց ա էրևում, որ նախորդ հավաքածուներին չես հետևել


Գրածս կոնկրետ ո՞ր նախադասությունից էր դա երևում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց երևի ոչ մի անգամ էսքան շատ գրագետ գրված ստեղծագործություններ չէին եղել։ Մեծ մասի ուղղագրությունն ու կետադրությունը տեղն ա զարմանալիորեն ։


Հա, էդ հաստատ: Ես էլ դրա վրա զարմացա: Իսկ Մալխասն ասում ա  :Jpit: 




> Գրածս կոնկրետ ո՞ր նախադասությունից էր դա երևում ։


Դե դա նախորդ մրցույթներից մեկի մասնակցի շատ կոնկրետ ձեռագիր ա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինքն ա, թե իրա շրջապատից մեկ ուրիշը (որովհետև ոնց հասկանում եմ, իրա շրջապատում սաղ տենց են գրում), բայց դե միանգամից հիշեցրեց:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, բա չե՞ս քվեարկում ։


Քվեարկելու գործ չեմ տեսնում, Ուլու ջան: «Չարյաց փոքրագույն»-ով երևի «Ուվալնյատի» օգտին պիտի քվեարկեի, էն էլ ձեռս չի գնում…
Մի քիչ կմտածեմ, հետո հնարավոր ա, որ մի տարբերակ ընտրեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկականից Կակտուսը ջղային ա էսօր  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .. ԼՏՊ կենսագրությունը ...


… ճառերը… գոնե էտի ճիշտ ասա այ ուվալնյատի օր…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկականից Կակտուսը ջղային ա էսօր


Իրա տարբերակը ձեն չի հավաքում երևի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քվեարկելու գործ չեմ տեսնում, Ուլու ջան: «Չարյաց փոքրագույն»-ով երևի «Ուվալնյատի» օգտին պիտի քվեարկեի, էն էլ ձեռս չի գնում…
> Մի քիչ կմտածեմ, հետո հնարավոր ա, որ մի տարբերակ ընտրեմ:


Այոոոո, Ուվալնյատի օգտին:  Միակ գործն ա, որ ստեղծագործություն ա: Ստեղծագործած ա, պռոստը գրած չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրա տարբերակը ձեն չի հավաքում երևի


Հիմա ե՞ս էլ ջղայնանամ  :Jpit: 

Բայց իրա տարբերակը լավ էլ հավաքել ա: 

Ի դեպ, նոր դիտարկում. Կակտուսը Սոմնիումի մասին ասել էր, որ լավն ա: Հիմա էլ ասում ա արժանի չի քվեարկության  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այոոոո, Ուվալնյատի օգտին:  Միակ գործն ա, որ ստեղծագործություն ա: Ստեղծագործած ա, պռոստը գրած չի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, սա պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … ճառերը… գոնե էտի ճիշտ ասա այ ուվալնյատի օր…


Չէ, քեզ հենց կենսագրությունն ա դուր գալիս  :LOL:  Ու հենց էս թեմայի շրջանակներում - աշխարհաստեղծ ԼՏՊ, ալֆա և օմեգա, սկիզբը ու վերջը, սկզբի վերջն ու վերջի սկիզբը: Ու ես ուվալնկատի օրը չեմ, հենց ուվալնյատն եմ  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ի դեպ, նոր դիտարկում. Կակտուսը Սոմնիումի մասին ասել էր, որ լավն ա: Հիմա էլ ասում ա արժանի չի քվեարկության


«Սոմնիում»-ի սյուժեն դուրս չեկավ, թե չէ նորմալ գրած գործ էր:

Համ էլ, ժող, հեչ էլ ջղայն չեմ էսօր, նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը  :Blush:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ժող ջան, բայց լուրջ՝ չկա տենց տարբերակ, որ դուրս եկած լինի: Ինձ ոչ մեկը մի վերագրեք, էլի, ախպոր պես, նեղվում եմ  :Jpit: 


Հ.Գ.



> Տրիբուն ձյա, սա պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա


Առավել ևս :LOL:  Պատմվածքի մասին իմ պատկերացումներին համապատասխան գործ չտեսա ես էս մրցույթում  :Pardon: 
Չգիտեմ՝ խի եմ ամաչում դրանից  :Jpit:

----------

Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Սոմնիում»-ի սյուժեն դուրս չեկավ, թե չէ նորմալ գրած գործ էր:
> 
> Համ էլ, ժող, հեչ էլ ջղայն չեմ էսօր, նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը


Պահո՜, բա որ ջղային լինեիր, ո՞նց էիր սաղին նախշելու  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե դա նախորդ մրցույթներից մեկի մասնակցի շատ կոնկրետ ձեռագիր ա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինքն ա, թե իրա շրջապատից մեկ ուրիշը (որովհետև ոնց հասկանում եմ, իրա շրջապատում սաղ տենց են գրում), բայց դե միանգամից հիշեցրեց:


Հիմա ասածդ ի՞նչ ա. Լիլը չի՞ գրել «Ուվալնյատը»  :LOL: ։

Կակտուս, բայց էս անգամ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի հաջող են տարբերակները, քան նախորդ մրցույթին։ Աչքիս՝ դու իրոք ուրիշ պատճառ ունես չքվեարկելու  :LOL: ։ Հա, մեկ էլ, չէի սպասում, որ էսքանի մեջից քե՛զ կարող ա ամենաշատը «Ուվալնյատը» դուր գար։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տրիբուն ձյա, սա պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա


Հա՞ որ։ Կարծեմ ժանրային սահմանափակում չկար։ Թե՞ էս անգամ մտցվել ա, ես խաբար չեմ  :Unsure: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ասածդ ի՞նչ ա. Լիլը չի՞ գրել «Ուվալնյատը» ։
> 
> Կակտուս, բայց էս անգամ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի հաջող են տարբերակները, քան նախորդ մրցույթին։ Աչքիս՝ դու իրոք ուրիշ պատճառ ունես չքվեարկելու ։ Հա, մեկ էլ, չէի սպասում, որ էսքանի մեջից քե՛զ կարող ա ամենաշատը «Ուվալնյատը» դուր գար։


Չէ, Ուվալնյատը Լիլն ա: Դու Աշխարհի վերջ-2 չէի՞ր ասում, որ Կակտուսն ա գրել: Այ դա Հավաքածուի նախկին մասնակիցներից մեկն ա կամ իրա շրջապատից մեկը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:


էս ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

CactuSoul ջան ես քեզ շատ սիրեցի, դու շատ անկեղծ ու ազնիվ էիր քո բոլոր գրառումների մեջ: Սիրում եմ ազնիվ ու անկեղծ մարդկանց:  :Smile: Մեկնաբանություններիդ հետ էլ գրեթե համակարծիքի եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, սա պատմվածքի մրցույթ ա


Մի հատ ստեղ պատմվածք բառը գտի, ու հետո կխոսանք  :Tongue: 




> *Քվեարկության պայմանները*
> 
> Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
> Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
> Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
> Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
> Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,
> Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
> Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
> ...

----------


## impression

է հա բա եթե ձեր հարգարժան ժյուրիի ֆիլտրերով անցել ա, ուրեմն համապատասխան ա, Բյուր, հն՞
նենց չի որ նիդաբոռ էր, վերցրել եք  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ ստեղ պատմվածք բառը գտի, ու հետո կխոսանք


Մրցույթի հայտարարությունը նայի: Վերևում ա համապատասխան տողը մեջբերել եմ:



> է հա բա եթե ձեր հարգարժան ժյուրիի ֆիլտրերով անցել ա, ուրեմն համապատասխան ա, Բյուր, հն՞
> նենց չի որ նիդաբոռ էր, վերցրել եք


Քեզ ո՞վ կարա մերժի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, քեզ հենց կենսագրությունն ա դուր գալիս  Ու հենց էս թեմայի շրջանակներում - աշխարհաստեղծ ԼՏՊ, ալֆա և օմեգա, սկիզբը ու վերջը, սկզբի վերջն ու վերջի սկիզբը: Ու ես ուվալնկատի օրը չեմ, հենց ուվալնյատն եմ


Դու հլա մի հատ հելի գնա քաղաքականության բաժին… չորս տարի ԼՏՊ-ից էիր բողոքում… չառաջադրվեց, դու էլ էլ չես քննարկում… գնա քննարկի, խի՞ չես գնում… թե՞ անցել ես գրագանության, հերիք չի գրում ես վրից էլ քլնգում ես սաղին ու քոնն էլ փիառ ես անում…

Ու վերջում էլ ըլնելու ա ոնց որ մեր հայկական ընտրություններին…

----------


## impression

թու՜ այ անհամ  :LOL: 
էն ա դրել ու մերժում եք, եթե քո ասածով ա, ուրեմն ես ունեմ վեց ձայն, որոնցից մեկն էլ իմն ա, բա ես դրան էի արժանի՞

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> թու՜ այ անհամ 
> էն ա դրել ու մերժում եք, եթե քո ասածով ա, ուրեմն ես ունեմ վեց ձայն, որոնցից մեկն էլ իմն ա, բա ես դրան էի արժանի՞


Ախ, ախ, ախ, քրքրվեցի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թու՜ այ անհամ 
> էն ա դրել ու մերժում եք, եթե քո ասածով ա, ուրեմն ես ունեմ վեց ձայն, որոնցից մեկն էլ իմն ա, բա ես դրան էի արժանի՞


պատմվածք ուղարկեիր  :Jpit: 
ոչինչ, մի օրի ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հատ ստեղ պատմվածք բառը գտի, ու հետո կխոսանք


Էդ քվեարկության պայմաններն են։ Իսկ մրցույթի հայտարարության մեջ էս անգամ մտցվել ա, փաստորեն, պատմվածքի սահամանափակում, ես էլ նոր տեսա. էստեղ ա։

----------


## ivy

Չքվերակածներ, քվեարկե՜ք:
Մարդկանց վիզը ծուռ մի թողե՜ք, ձա՜յն տվեք  :Goblin:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> CactuSoul ջան ես քեզ շատ սիրեցի, դու շատ անկեղծ ու ազնիվ էիր քո բոլոր գրառումների մեջ: Սիրում եմ ազնիվ ու անկեղծ մարդկանց: Մեկնաբանություններիդ հետ էլ գրեթե համակարծիքի եմ:


բայց դու քվեարկության արժանի տարբերակներ գտել ես  :Jpit:  ու կարծեմ սկզբում ահագին լավ էիր արտահայտվել գործերի մեծ մասի մասին, հիմա ալարում եմ գտնել էդ գրառումդ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չքվերակածներ, քվեարկե՜ք:
> Մարդկանց վիզը ծուռ մի թողե՜ք, ձա՜յն տվեք


չէ, սենց լավ ա

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, բայց էս անգամ ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի հաջող են տարբերակները, քան նախորդ մրցույթին։ Աչքիս՝ դու իրոք ուրիշ պատճառ ունես չքվեարկելու ։ Հա, մեկ էլ, չէի սպասում, որ էսքանի մեջից քե՛զ կարող ա ամենաշատը «Ուվալնյատը» դուր գար։


Ան ջան, բա ո՞րն ես առաջարկում հավանել  :LOL: 
Ուղղագրություն-քերականություն-կետադրություն առումով մակարդակը զգալիորեն բարձր է էս անգամ, անխոս: Բայց երևի ես չափից շատ եմ բծախնդիր, էլի ահագին թերություններ տեսա: Իրականում դա այն բանն է, որ չպիտի քննարկվի, դրա մասին խոսելը պիտի առնվազն տարօրինակ դիտվի, իսկ մենք դրել, ասում ենք, թե՝ տեսեք, մակարդակը բարձրացել է:
Նախորդ մրցույթում էլ քվեարկելու բան չկար, քվես էլ «Գետնահարկին» տալը հիմնավորված էր միայն նրանով, որ գրողը լավ էր գրել: Թե չէ դա էլ իմ ճաշակով չէր: Էստեղ ուղղակի դրա մակարդակի ստեղծագործություն ես չտեսա, թե չէ միգուցե նույն սկզբունքով շարժվեի:
Ինչևէ, կմտածեմ դեռ, մեկ էլ տեսար՝ սիրտս փափկեց  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## impression

երկրորդ տեղում գտնվող պատմվածքի հեղինակ, հենց նոր պարզ դարձավ, որ ես ունեմ առնվազն հինգ ձայն
ուզում եմ ինտրիգան խորանա
իմ ձայները վաճառում եմ քեզ  :Tongue: 

կամ էլ մեկուկես անգամ թանկ՝ երրորդ տեղում գտնվողին

----------


## ivy

> բայց դու քվեարկության արժանի տարբերակներ գտել ես  ու կարծեմ սկզբում ահագին լավ էիր արտահայտվել գործերի մեծ մասի մասին, հիմա ալարում եմ գտնել էդ գրառումդ


Ամմէն էս թեմայի չամիչն ա՝ բառիս բուն և փոխաբերական իմաստով  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> բայց դու քվեարկության արժանի տարբերակներ գտել ես  ու կարծեմ սկզբում ահագին լավ էիր արտահայտվել գործերի մեծ մասի մասին, հիմա ալարում եմ գտնել էդ գրառումդ


Հա էլի եմ ասում: Բայց դե Կակտուսը լռիվ սրտիցս էր խոսում: :LOL: 
 Չէ ,սա կատակ ա: Իրոք առանձնապես վատը չէին, շա՜տ լավն էլ չէին, ոնց ասաց Կակտուսը՝ «Գինով կուտվեն»:
Գործեր կային այնքան լավ էին շարադրված, սահուն, հաճելի ընթերցվում էր, բաներ էլ կային, որ  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> բայց դու քվեարկության արժանի տարբերակներ գտել ես  ու կարծեմ սկզբում ահագին լավ էիր արտահայտվել գործերի մեծ մասի մասին, հիմա ալարում եմ գտնել էդ գրառումդ


Բյուր ջան, մի ալարի, էլի, փլիզ, նենց չի, որ ես չեմ ուզում քվեարկել, ուղղակի ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալ էլ չեմ ուզում: Թե իրոք տենց բան կա, հիշացրու, կարող ա ինչ-որ պատմվածք կար, որ լավն էր, բայց հիմա մոռացե՞լ եմ: Չնայած եթե մի 2 ժամում հասցրեցի մոռանալ, էլ դրա ի՞նչն էր լավը  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Կակտուսից էլ բան չհասկացանք, իբր ինչ էի էրեկ կանչում, որ գա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէն էս թեմայի չամիչն ա՝ բառիս բուն և փոխաբերական իմաստով


Այսինքն Այվի, ո՞նց հասկանամ :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> Բյուր ջան, մի ալարի, էլի, փլիզ, նենց չի, որ ես չեմ ուզում քվեարկել, ուղղակի ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալ էլ չեմ ուզում: Թե իրոք տենց բան կա, հիշացրու, կարող ա ինչ-որ պատմվածք կար, որ լավն էր, բայց հիմա մոռացե՞լ եմ: Չնայած եթե մի 2 ժամում հասցրեցի մոռանալ, էլ դրա ի՞նչն էր լավը


Բյուրը էդ Ամմէին էր գրել  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, բա ո՞րն ես առաջարկում հավանել 
> Ուղղագրություն-քերականություն-կետադրություն առումով մակարդակը զգալիորեն բարձր է էս անգամ, անխոս: Բայց երևի ես չափից շատ եմ բծախնդիր, էլի ահագին թերություններ տեսա: Իրականում դա այն բանն է, որ չպիտի քննարկվի, դրա մասին խոսելը պիտի առնվազն տարօրինակ դիտվի, իսկ մենք դրել, ասում ենք, թե՝ տեսեք, մակարդակը բարձրացել է:


Ես ընդհանուր մակարդակի բարձր լինելու մասին որ ասեցի, բոլորովին էլ ուղղագրություն–կետադրություն–քերականությունը նկատի չունեի։ Դա որպես առանձին առավելություն էի նշել։ 



> Նախորդ մրցույթում էլ քվեարկելու բան չկար, քվես էլ «Գետնահարկին» տալը հիմնավորված էր միայն նրանով, որ գրողը լավ էր գրել: Թե չէ դա էլ իմ ճաշակով չէր: Էստեղ ուղղակի դրա մակարդակի ստեղծագործություն ես չտեսա, թե չէ միգուցե նույն սկզբունքով շարժվեի:
> Ինչևէ, կմտածեմ դեռ, մեկ էլ տեսար՝ սիրտս փափկեց


Դե որ խորանանք, իմ ճաշակով էլ էստեղ բան չկա, ոչ էլ անցած անգամ կար, ուղղակի մրցույթ ա, եղածից ընտրում ենք լավագույնը, կամ էլ չենք ընտրում։ Բայց օբյեկտիվորեն (անկախ ճաշակներից ու սպասելիքներից), կարծում եմ՝ մի քանի հաջող գործ կար էս անգամ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բյուրը էդ Ամմէին էր գրել


Վայ… բա խի՞ եմ ես իմացել, թե Բյուրը Կակտուս ա գրել… Խայտառակ եղանք  :Jpit: 
Տուն գնալ ա պետք, դատարկ ստամոքսն արդեն գլխիցս ա մուռը հանում  ::}:

----------


## ivy

> Այսինքն Այվի, ո՞նց հասկանամ


Դե ես մի անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ Չամիչին չեմ հասկանում՝ իրար հակասող գրառումներ ա անում, էս թեմայում էլ քեզնից բան չեմ հասկանում, սկզբում լավ էիր տրամադրված ոնց որ, հետո էկար կռիվ սարքեցիր, Չուկն էկավ հարցը լուծեց, հիմա էլ հնարավոր չի հասկանալ՝ դու վերջը ինչն ես հավանել, ում ես հավանել կամ ինչին ես դեմ ու կողմ  :Smile: 
Կամ էլ ուրիշները հասկանում են, բայց ես՝ չէ  :Pardon:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## impression

մի 150 դոլարով կբարիշեինք...
ձայնե՜ր, ընտիր ձայները վերջացա՜ն

----------

Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու հլա մի հատ հելի գնա քաղաքականության բաժին… չորս տարի ԼՏՊ-ից էիր բողոքում… չառաջադրվեց, դու էլ էլ չես քննարկում… գնա քննարկի, խի՞ չես գնում… թե՞ անցել ես գրագանության, հերիք չի գրում ես վրից էլ քլնգում ես սաղին ու քոնն էլ փիառ ես անում…
> 
> Ու վերջում էլ ըլնելու ա ոնց որ մեր հայկական ընտրություններին…


Մեֆ, մեծացել եմ, էլ չեմ ուզում քաղաքականություն քննարկեմ: Էս վերջին մի տարին հաշվեցի, վերլուծեցի, ու պարզեցի, որ 38 տարեկան եմ, էլ էն ուժն ու եռանդը չկա քաղաքականությունն քննարկելու:

Համ էլ, կարող ա ուզում եմ գրականագետ դառնամ, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու: Ստեղ կարդում եմ ձեր գրածները, կրթվում եմ: Նպատակ եմ դրել մինչև տարվա վերջ մտնեմ ժյուրիի կազմի մեջ: Խի Ավետն ու Գարիկը կարան ժյուրի լինեն, ես չեմ կարա? Մնում ա պարզեմ փող կամ մեջը, թե չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Malxas (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի 150 դոլարով կբարիշեինք...
> ձայնե՜ր, ընտիր ձայները վերջացա՜ն


Մի հատ երգի: Ես էլ փուչիկները կապահովեմ:

----------

impression (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Դե ես մի անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ Չամիչին չեմ հասկանում՝ իրար հակասող գրառումներ ա անում, էս թեմայում էլ քեզնից բան չեմ հասկանում, սկզբում լավ էիր տրամադրված ոնց որ, հետո էկար կռիվ սարքեցիր, Չուկն էկավ հարցը լուծեց, հիմա էլ հնարավոր չի հասկանալ՝ դու վերջը ինչն ես հավանել, ում ես հավանել կամ ինչին ես դեմ ու կողմ 
> Կամ էլ ուրիշները հասկանում են, բայց ես՝ չէ


 :Smile: Հա, պարզ է: Ես Չամիչին սիրում եմ, ինքը լավն ա, բայց չամիչ ավելի շատ եմ սիրում(Չամիչ ջան չնեղանաս, ես չամիչին ավելի շուտ եմ ճանաչում :Blush:  ) :Չնայած ես համարյա թե բոլորին էլ սիրում եմ (ես ինքս ինձ վրա զարմանում եմ) :
Այվի ջան արդեն Բյուրակնին ասեցի,որ Կակտուսը սրտիցս էր խոսում, «համարյա թե»: 

Ուլուանայի հետ էլ լիովին համաձայն եմ, մրցույթ ա էլի, ջնջում եմ ,շահում եմ: :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ես մի անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ Չամիչին չեմ հասկանում՝ իրար հակասող գրառումներ ա անում, էս թեմայում էլ քեզնից բան չեմ հասկանում, սկզբում լավ էիր տրամադրված ոնց որ, հետո էկար կռիվ սարքեցիր, Չուկն էկավ հարցը լուծեց, հիմա էլ հնարավոր չի հասկանալ՝ դու վերջը ինչն ես հավանել, ում ես հավանել կամ ինչին ես դեմ ու կողմ 
> Կամ էլ ուրիշները հասկանում են, բայց ես՝ չէ


Ես հասկացել եմ: Ամմէ-ն կողմ ա գրականությանն ընդհանուր առմամբ, որպես Ակումբի հոգևոր կյանքի կարևարագույն բնագավառ: Չէ՞, Ամմէ ջան:

----------

Malxas (08.01.2013)

----------


## impression

ասում եմ մի օր էս սաստավով հավաքվենք հավատում եմ-չեմ հավատում խաղանք  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ժողովուրդ, լավ հիշեցի․ էն Ավարայրի միջի «արխլուղ» բառն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։
Մեկ էլ ուզում էի ճշտել՝ սրտմաշո՞ւ*կ*, թե՞ սրտմաշու*ք*։  :Xeloq:

----------


## impression

նույն արխալուղ բառն ա, Կակտուս, որը նշանակում ա տղամարդու զգեստ

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մրցույթի հայտարարությունը նայի: Վերևում ա համապատասխան տողը մեջբերել եմ:


Էղավ քեզ, ազիզ ջաաաաան: 

Եթե պատմվածք, ուրեմն Ուվալնյատը ամենալավ պատմվածքն ա: Ոնց ուզում եք անունը դրեք: Կարաք էպոս դնեք՝ էպոսագետ թեկնածուի ականջը կանչի: Տես ինչքան էքսպրեսիա կա մեջ, ինչքան իմպրեսիա կա մեջը - առավոտը հելնում ես, ռախշայով լողանում ես, իջնում ես գառաժ, որտեղ Ջոլին արդեն ավտոյի մեջ քեզ ա ապասում, քշում ես իրա հետ բունկեր, որտեղ կենակցում ես գորիլայի հետ, ու դնում ես աշխարհի սկզիբը:

----------


## ivy

Սենց պասիվ քվեարկություն էլ երբ էր եղել  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մեծացել եմ, էլ չեմ ուզում քաղաքականություն քննարկեմ: Էս վերջին մի տարին հաշվեցի, վերլուծեցի, ու պարզեցի, որ 38 տարեկան եմ, էլ էն ուժն ու եռանդը չկա քաղաքականությունն քննարկելու:
> 
> Համ էլ, կարող ա ուզում եմ գրականագետ դառնամ, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու: Ստեղ կարդում եմ ձեր գրածները, կրթվում եմ: Նպատակ եմ դրել մինչև տարվա վերջ մտնեմ ժյուրիի կազմի մեջ: Խի Ավետն ու Գարիկը կարան ժյուրի լինեն, ես չեմ կարա? Մնում ա պարզեմ փող կամ մեջը, թե չէ:


Ապեր, էտի տարիք չի … տարիքս ասեմ կլացես, կիմանաս մեռել եմ… 

էս կոնկուրսն էլ մի տեսակ ա… մենք բիձեքով նստած քննարկում ենք, մինչդեռ կնկտիք հավաքված իրար մազ են քաշում, ճանգռում են ուզում են իմանան ով որն ա գրել որ քվեարկեն… մենք էլ հարիֆի պես սուս ու փուս սպասում ենք երբ են մեր օգտին քվեարկելու…

ժուրիից փող չկա… արլ եմ գիտեմ …

----------

Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, լավ հիշեցի․ էն Ավարայրի միջի «արխլուղ» բառն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։
> Մեկ էլ ուզում էի ճշտել՝ սրտմաշո՞ւ*կ*, թե՞ սրտմաշու*ք*։


Ես սենց եմ ընկալում. եթե ածական ա, ուրեմն սրտմաշուկ, եթե գոյական՝ սրտմաշուք։ Բայց որպես գոյական մի տեսակ էն չի, ինձ թվում ա՝ չկա տենց գոյական։ Համ էլ «շուք» արմատի հետ ա ասոցիացվում ու լրիվ անկապ ա ստացվում  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սենց պասիվ քվեարկություն էլ երբ էր եղել


Հա, բոլոր մենակ խոսում են։ Իսկ քվեարկությունը եսիմ երբվանից լռվել–մնացել ա։ Արէան էլ տենց էլ չքվեարկեց, չէ՞։ Ասեք՝ արդեն վախտն ա, արի ձայնդ մեկնումեկին նվիրի, երջանկացրու  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

Էհ, մարդիկ թանկ են գնահատում իրենց ձայնը, տենց հանգիստ չեն տալիս. ես եմ, որ ամեն մրցույթին առաջին օրվանից սուսուփուս քվեարկում եմ, բայց սրանից հետո ես էլ պիտի ինձ թանկացնեմ, ումից եմ պակաս որ  :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Malxas (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (09.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տնաշեններ, համալսարանից դուրս եմ գալիս, մինչև տուն եմ հասնում, հազար հատ նոր գրառում ու ոչ մի նոր քվեարկություն




> Բյուր ջան, մի ալարի, էլի, փլիզ, նենց չի, որ ես չեմ ուզում քվեարկել, ուղղակի ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալ էլ չեմ ուզում: Թե իրոք տենց բան կա, հիշացրու, կարող ա ինչ-որ պատմվածք կար, որ լավն էր, բայց հիմա մոռացե՞լ եմ: Չնայած եթե մի 2 ժամում հասցրեցի մոռանալ, էլ դրա ի՞նչն էր լավը


Հա, Կակտուս, լավ գործեր կային (հոգնակիով), բայց դե դու սաղին նենց գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեցիր, որ վախենում եմ ասել: Գուցե փորձես նորի՞ց կարդալ: Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ստեղ երկու անգամն օգնում ա:




> երկրորդ տեղում գտնվող պատմվածքի հեղինակ, հենց նոր պարզ դարձավ, որ ես ունեմ առնվազն հինգ ձայն
> ուզում եմ ինտրիգան խորանա
> իմ ձայները վաճառում եմ քեզ 
> 
> կամ էլ մեկուկես անգամ թանկ՝ երրորդ տեղում գտնվողին


Լիլ, երրորդ տեղը մրցանակային չի, թե չէ կարելի էր մտածել  :Jpit:  ու համ էլ քեզ մի ձայն ա պակասում, որ երրորդ ընկնես, հեսա Կակտուսը կտա էդ ձայնը, ի՞նչ ես ուզում  :Jpit: 




> Էհ, մարդիկ թանկ են գնահատում իրենց ձայնը, տենց հանգիստ չեն տալիս. ես եմ, որ ամեն մրցույթին առաջին օրվանից սուսուփուս քվեարկում եմ, բայց սրանից հետո ես էլ պիտի ինձ թանկացնեմ, ումից եմ պակաս որ


Ասա է  :Cray:  բա որ իմանայի սենց ա լինելու, կքվեարկեի՞ առաջին օրով:




> Հա, բոլոր մենակ խոսում են։ Իսկ քվեարկությունը եսիմ երբվանից լռվել–մնացել ա։ Արէան էլ տենց էլ չքվեարկեց, չէ՞։ Ասեք՝ արդեն վախտն ա, արի ձայնդ մեկնումեկին նվիրի, երջանկացրու ։


Աչքիս ինքն էլ ա մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> մի 150 դոլարով կբարիշեինք...
> ձայնե՜ր, ընտիր ձայները վերջացա՜ն


Հինգ ձայնն ի՞նչ  :Sad: 
Ժող ջան, էլ վաճառող չկա՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հինգ ձայնն ի՞նչ 
> Ժող ջան, էլ վաճառող չկա՞:


ասա որն ա քոնը, ասեմ

----------


## Արէա

> ասա որն ա քոնը, ասեմ


Էհ Բյուր ջան, դարդերս իրար մի տուր: Հլը ասա քանի հատ ունես, ու քանիսով ենք բարիշում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էհ Բյուր ջան, դարդերս իրար մի տուր: Հլը ասա քանի հատ ունես, ու քանիսով ենք բարիշում:


Իմ ձայներն էնքան քիչ են, որ հազիվ թե քո գործի համար եղանակ փոխի  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Իմ ձայներն էնքան քիչ են, որ հազիվ թե քո գործի համար եղանակ փոխի


Ափսոս  :Sad: 
Ուրի՞շ, ժող:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, էն «Սոմնիումին» մի ձայն էլ տվեք, էլի. նենց չեմ սիրում, որ կլոր թվից մի հատ պակաս ա լինում  :LOL: ։

----------


## Արէա

Երեք հատ էլ առաջինին էլի, ախպոր պես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, էն «Սոմնիումին» մի ձայն էլ տվեք, էլի. նենց չեմ սիրում, որ կլոր թվից մի հատ պակաս ա լինում ։


Մի ձայն էլ առաջին տարբերակին, յոթ թիվը չեմ սիրում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեք հատ էլ առաջինին էլի, ախպոր պես:


Դե գնա ինքդ տուր, այ քեզ բան  :Jpit: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էհ, մարդիկ թանկ են գնահատում իրենց ձայնը, տենց հանգիստ չեն տալիս. ես եմ, որ ամեն մրցույթին առաջին օրվանից սուսուփուս քվեարկում եմ, բայց սրանից հետո ես էլ պիտի ինձ թանկացնեմ, ումից եմ պակաս որ


դարդդ ասա Այվի ջան… ո՞ր տարբերակին կուզենայիր որ քվեարկեինք… բայց ազնվորեն…

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե գնա ինքդ տուր, այ քեզ բան ։


Եվ սա կոչվում է գրական քննարկում: Որտեղ են կերպարների սրտաճմլիկ ընտրտունջքների խորքերը բացահայտող լուրջ և քնարական վերլուծությունները, որտեղ են լեզվի ճեղքման բացահայտումները: Միթե սա է մեր ընթերցասեր երիտասարդության այսօրվա պատկերը: Ցավում եմ և հիասթափված եմ:


Հ. Գ. Չխախտելով նախկին մրցույթների ավանդույթները....

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (09.01.2013), Malxas (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (09.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Դե գնա ինքդ տուր, այ քեզ բան ։


Ես շատ-շատ մի հատ տամ, էն էլ եսիմ հաշվեն, չհաշվեն:
Ժող ջան էն երեք հատի խնդրանքը ուժի մեջ ա:

----------

Ամմէ (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> դարդդ ասա Այվի ջան… ո՞ր տարբերակին կուզենայիր որ քվեարկեինք… բայց ազնվորեն…


Թե դու՛ ինչի՞ ես հարցնում. մեկ ա, ոչ մի տարբերակի օգտին էլ չես քվեարկելու, ինչպես միշտ  :Tongue: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թե դու՛ ինչի՞ ես հարցնում. մեկ ա, ոչ մի տարբերակի օգտին էլ չես քվեարկելու, ինչպես միշտ ։


մի՞շտ… ես ընդամենը մի անգամ եմ մասնակցել էն էլ դիսկվալիֆիկացվել եմ, հայտնի պատճառներով… ո՞րտեղից գիտես որ չեմ քվեարկելու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես շատ-շատ մի հատ տամ, էն էլ եսիմ հաշվեն, չհաշվեն:
> Ժող ջան էն երեք հատի խնդրանքը ուժի մեջ ա:


Կհաշվեն, դու տուր  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի՞շտ… ես ընդամենը մի անգամ եմ մասնակցել էն էլ դիսկվալիֆիկացվել եմ, հայտնի պատճառներով… ո՞րտեղից գիտես որ չեմ քվեարկելու…


Դե, նրանից, որ էն անգամ էլի սենց ակտիվ քլնգում էիր տարբերակները, բայց վերջում տենց էլ չքվեարկեցիր։ Հիմա էլ էսքան ժամանակ ա անցել, բոլոր տարբերակները կարդացել ես, բայց չես քվեարկում։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա կարելի ա ակնկալել, որ էս անգամ քվեարկելու ես։

----------


## ivy

> դարդդ ասա Այվի ջան… ո՞ր տարբերակին կուզենայիր որ քվեարկեինք… բայց ազնվորեն…


Էհ Մեֆ, իմ դարդը պասիվությունն ա, անտարբերությունը...
Էս գրական մրցույթների համար խելքս գնում ա, ուզում եմ լավ անցնեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվ սա կոչվում է գրական քննարկում: Որտեղ են կերպարների սրտաճմլիկ ընտրտունջքների խորքերը բացահայտող լուրջ և քնարական վերլուծությունները, որտեղ են լեզվի ճեղքման բացահայտումները: Միթե սա է մեր ընթերցասեր երիտասարդության այսօրվա պատկերը: Ցավում եմ և հիասթափված եմ:
> 
> 
> Հ. Գ. Չխախտելով նախկին մրցույթների ավանդույթները....


դու կանիքով մի դատի քննարկումները… իրանք ավելի շուտ կոֆեի բաժակի մեջ ման են գալի թե որ տարբերակն ով ա գրել… մանավանդ Այվին, ՍտռենջԼիթլԳըռլը, Կակտուսը, Ուլուանան, Ամմէն… ու գնա էլի մի կյանք մարդ… 

Վերջում ես էլ պտի վատամարդ ըլնեմ… գիտեմ…

----------


## ivy

Ու մեկ էլ եկեք դադարացնենք էս ձայն խնդրելու կատակները, թե չէ մեկը էլի կգա կասի՝ դուք ստեղ իրար ծանոթ-բարեկամով եսիմ ինչեր եք անում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե, նրանից, որ էն անգամ էլի սենց ակտիվ քլնգում էիր տարբերակները, բայց վերջում տենց էլ չքվեարկեցիր։ Հիմա էլ էսքան ժամանակ ա անցել, բոլոր տարբերակները կարդացել ես, բայց չես քվեարկում։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա կարելի ա ակնկալել, որ էս անգամ քվեարկելու ես։


Դիսկվալիֆիկացվեցի անցած անգամ… վաաայ… էննրա հիման վրա որ հիմա դիսկվալիֆիկացված չեմ… հլա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու մեկ էլ եկեք դադարացնենք էս ձայն խնդրելու կատակները, թե չէ մեկը էլի կգա կասի՝ դուք ստեղ իրար ծանոթ-բարեկամով եսիմ ինչեր եք անում


է հա, խի տենց չի՞…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դիսկվալիֆիկացվեցի անցած անգամ… վաաայ… էննրա հիման վրա որ հիմա դիսկվալիֆիկացված չեմ… հլա…


Ի՞նչ դիսկվալիֆիկացա, է՞։ Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։ Ես տենց բան չեմ իմացել։

----------


## ivy

> է հա, խի տենց չի՞…


Ըհն, խնդրեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> դու կանիքով մի դատի քննարկումները… իրանք ավելի շուտ կոֆեի բաժակի մեջ ման են գալի թե որ տարբերակն ով ա գրել… մանավանդ Այվին, ՍտռենջԼիթլԳըռլը, Կակտուսը, Ուլուանան, Ամմէն… ու գնա էլի մի կյանք մարդ… 
> 
> Վերջում ես էլ պտի վատամարդ ըլնեմ… գիտեմ…


Բայց ինչի՞ վերջում որ. դու հենց սկզբից էլ հաստատում ես վատամարդու քո համբավը դաժանագույն քլնգոցներով  :LOL: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ դիսկվալիֆիկացա, է՞։ Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։ Ես տենց բան չեմ իմացել։


չես իմացե՞լ… բացահայտ մի տարբերակի դեմ, միտված հակաքարոզչություն ա եղել… բա դու ի՞նչ ես կարդում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու մեկ էլ եկեք դադարացնենք էս ձայն խնդրելու կատակները, թե չէ մեկը էլի կգա կասի՝ դուք ստեղ իրար ծանոթ-բարեկամով եսիմ ինչեր եք անում


Ռիփ, բայց նայի ինչ անհետաքրքիր ա: Առաջին տեղում գտնվող գործը մի գլուխ առաջ ա երկրորդից, երկրորդն էլ երրորդից: Ու սենց ահավոր ձանձրալի ա դառնում: Բա նախորդ անգամ լա՞վ չէր, որ ամեն ձայնի հետ պատկերը փոխվում էր  :Sad:

----------

ivy (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ինչի՞ վերջում որ. դու հենց սկզբից էլ հաստատում ես վատամարդու քո համբավը դաժանագույն քլնգոցներով ։


դաժան չի… շատ էլ մարդկային ա… կարդացել ե՞ս… մի հատ օրինակ կարա՞ս բերես…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Ամմէ (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինչի՞ վերջում որ. դու հենց սկզբից էլ հաստատում ես վատամարդու քո համբավը դաժանագույն քլնգոցներով ։


Ան բայց Մեֆի քլնգոցները դաժանագույն չեն: Բա էրեկ ինչու՞ էի ասում՝ հաջորդ մրցույթին մասնակցի: Ախր ինքը ամեն գործ նենց ա մեկնաբանում, ոնց որ ինքը կգրեր էդ գործը: Հլը ուշադիր նայի  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ան բայց Մեֆի քլնգոցները դաժանագույն չեն: Բա էրեկ ինչու՞ էի ասում՝ հաջորդ մրցույթին մասնակցի: Ախր ինքը ամեն գործ նենց ա մեկնաբանում, ոնց որ ինքը կգրեր էդ գործը: Հլը ուշադիր նայի


ես մարդկանց ուզում եմ օգնած լինեմ իմ արևին…

ու վաբշե, ՍտռենջԼիթլԳըռլը, դու ամենամունդառն ես էսքանի միջից… ես ինչի՞ պտի գրեմ… ես քեզ ասել ե՞մ մի հատ շենք նախագծի տենանք… էտի ազնիվ չի չէ՞…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), Ingrid (09.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013), Արէա (08.01.2013), Մինա (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես մարդկանց ուզում եմ օգնած լինեմ իմ արևին…


դե օգնած կլինես, եթե ամեն մեկի գործը վերցնես, քո քլնգոցները հաշիվ առնելով վերամշակես, տեսնես՝ ինչ ա դուրս գալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե օգնած կլինես, եթե ամեն մեկի գործը վերցնես, քո քլնգոցները հաշիվ առնելով վերամշակես, տեսնես՝ ինչ ա դուրս գալիս


Ի՛… քո համար պտի 14 հատ պատմվածք գրե՞մ… ոչ մի բան էլ դուրս չի գա… գրառում անելը մի բան ա, քննադատելը մի բան, գրելը լրիվ ուրիշ բան…

----------

Ingrid (09.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ժող ջան, էդ Իկարոն եթե ոչ մեկին դուր չի եկել, ինչի՞ եք քվեարկում: Ոչ մեկի ոնց որ դուր չի եկել, բայց հաղթում ա  :Think:

----------

Malxas (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող ջան, էդ Իկարոն եթե ոչ մեկին դուր չի եկել, ինչի՞ եք քվեարկում: Ոչ մեկի ոնց որ դուր չի եկել, բայց հաղթում ա


արի մի հատ ճակատդ պաչեմ ամենայն ազնվությամբ… էս ամեն ինչը զուտ հայկական ընտրությունների սինդրոմ ա Արէա ջան… սիրում են մեկին, ձայները տալիս են մեկին, նախագահ ա դառնում լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ…

----------

CactuSoul (08.01.2013), impression (08.01.2013), Malxas (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.01.2013), Մինա (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՛… քո համար պտի 14 հատ պատմվածք գրե՞մ… ոչ մի բան էլ դուրս չի գա… գրառում անելը մի բան ա, քննադատելը մի բան, գրելը լրիվ ուրիշ բան…


Մեֆ, քննադատելը մի բան ա, բայց էն բովանդակային փոփոխությունները, որ դու ես առաջարկում՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Ու էդ բոլոր առաջարկներիդ ենթատեքստը ոնց որ լինի՝ եթե ես գրեի  :Jpit: 




> Ժող ջան, էդ Իկարոն եթե ոչ մեկին դուր չի եկել, ինչի՞ եք քվեարկում: Ոչ մեկի ոնց որ դուր չի եկել, բայց հաղթում ա


Ես էլ եմ զարմանում, գիտե՞ս:  :Jpit: 

Հնչած կարծիքներից դատելով Սոմնիումը պիտի առաջին տեղում լիներ  :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող ջան, էդ Իկարոն եթե ոչ մեկին դուր չի եկել, ինչի՞ եք քվեարկում: Ոչ մեկի ոնց որ դուր չի եկել, բայց հաղթում ա


Ինձ շաատ էլ դուր ա եկել:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող ջան, էդ Իկարոն եթե ոչ մեկին դուր չի եկել, ինչի՞ եք քվեարկում: Ոչ մեկի ոնց որ դուր չի եկել, բայց հաղթում ա


Ես եթե նշաձողս մի քիչ իջեցնեի, հաջորդը դրան էի ձայն տալու։ Իսկ մարդիկ կային, որոնք հենց առաջին տեղում էին դրել «Իկարոն»։ Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, թե ոչ ոքի դուր չի եկել։

----------


## Արէա

> Մեֆ, քննադատելը մի բան ա, բայց էն բովանդակային փոփոխությունները, որ դու ես առաջարկում՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Ու էդ բոլոր առաջարկներիդ ենթատեքստը ոնց որ լինի՝ եթե ես գրեի 
> 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ զարմանում, գիտե՞ս: 
> 
> Հնչած կարծիքներից դատելով Սոմնիումը պիտի առաջին տեղում լիներ


Սոմնիումն էլ լավը չի: Առաջին տարբերակն ա ամենալավը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քննադատելը մի բան ա, բայց էն բովանդակային փոփոխությունները, որ դու ես առաջարկում՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Ու էդ բոլոր առաջարկներիդ ենթատեքստը ոնց որ լինի՝ *եթե ես գրեի* 
> 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ զարմանում, գիտե՞ս: 
> 
> Հնչած կարծիքներից դատելով Սոմնիումը պիտի առաջին տեղում լիներ



բա հո ենթատեքստը չի՞ լինելու "եթե դու գրեիր" կամ ասենք "եթե Ռաբինդրանատ Թագորը գրեր"… բա առաջարկը տենց ա լինում…

----------


## Արէա

> Ես եթե նշաձողս մի քիչ իջեցնեի, հաջորդը դրան էի ձայն տալու։ Իսկ մարդիկ կային, որոնք հենց առաջին տեղում էին դրել «Իկարոն»։ Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, թե ոչ ոքի դուր չի եկել։


Եսիմ Ուլուանա ջան, ինչ-որ չի քննարկվում էդ տարբերակը ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սոմնիումն էլ լավը չի: Առաջին տարբերակն ա ամենալավը:


Որ էդքան լավն ա, բա ինչի՞ չես քվեարկում։

Օֆ, դեռ երկու օր կա, արդեն զահլես գնաց էս լճացած քվեարկությունից ու ինքնաթանկացումներից։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եսիմ Ուլուանա ջան, ինչ-որ չի քննարկվում էդ տարբերակը ընդհանրապես:


Դե, քննարկվում են սովորաբար վատերը, այսինքն՝ քննդատավում, քլնգվում, իսկ եթե քլնգելու բան չկա, ի՞նչ քննարկեն։

----------


## Peace

> Ժող ջան, էդ Իկարոն եթե ոչ մեկին դուր չի եկել, ինչի՞ եք քվեարկում: Ոչ մեկի ոնց որ դուր չի եկել, բայց հաղթում ա


Ո՞վ ասաց, թե դուր չի եկել, էնա որ քվեարկել ու սուս արած նստել ենք:

----------

Sagittarius (08.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Որ էդքան լավն ա, բա ինչի՞ չես քվեարկում։
> 
> Օֆ, դեռ երկու օր կա, արդեն զահլես գնաց էս լճացած քվեարկությունից ու ինքնաթանկացումներից։


Կքվեարկեմ էլի: Երկու օր կա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես եթե նշաձողս մի քիչ իջեցնեի, հաջորդը դրան էի ձայն տալու։ Իսկ մարդիկ կային, որոնք հենց առաջին տեղում էին դրել «Իկարոն»։ Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, թե ոչ ոքի դուր չի եկել։


Իկարիոն չի քննարկվում… մեջն ամեն ինչ որոշած դրած ա… կինո ա էն էլ մեր տեսածը… անձնական կարծիք ա… շատ մարդիկ կան որ հետս չեն համաձայնվում ու ուզում եմ որ պաշտպանեն իրենց տեսակետը… 

լավ գրած լինելը տեխնիկական բան ա… դա կատրելի ա յուրացնել ժամանակի ընթացքում…

----------


## Արէա

> Ո՞վ ասաց, թե դուր չի եկել, էնա որ քվեարկել ու սուս արած նստել ենք:


Բա խոսացեք, այ մարդ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սոմնիումն էլ լավը չի: Առաջին տարբերակն ա ամենալավը:


Ինչու՞ ա ամենալավը: Այ առաջինը հաստատ ոչ մեկի դուր չի էկել: Չտեսա՞ր ինչ մասշտաբի քլնգոցների ա արժանանում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ էդքան լավն ա, բա ինչի՞ չես քվեարկում։
> 
> Օֆ, դեռ երկու օր կա, արդեն զահլես գնաց էս լճացած քվեարկությունից ու *ինքնաթանկացումներից*։


տարբերակ ունես այստեղ, քույրիկ… ասա ո՞րն ա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եսիմ Ուլուանա ջան, ինչ-որ չի քննարկվում էդ տարբերակը ընդհանրապես:


սայ-ֆայ սիրահարները ձեն չեն հանում  :Sad:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տարբերակ ունես այստեղ, քույրիկ… ասա ո՞րն ա…


Ա՞ն, դու՞ էլ  :Huh: 




> սայ-ֆայ սիրահարները ձեն չեն հանում


Էս դու կապույտ ճնճղուկների համար էկա՞ր  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

երգնաքույն Ճինջողը աղվոր է…

----------


## Peace

> երգնաքույն Ճինջողը աղվոր է…


Բայծ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս դու կապույտ ճնճղուկների համար էկա՞ր


հը՞  :Unsure:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մուզիկալնի պաուզա…

----------

Malxas (08.01.2013), Sagittarius (08.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ամմէ (08.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս Հայաստանցիք խի՞ են սենց պասիվ: Ժող, մեկդ զանգեք մի հատ Հայաստան, տեսեք տեղում ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Իկարիոն չի քննարկվում… մեջն ամեն ինչ որոշած դրած ա… կինո ա էն էլ մեր տեսածը…


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ամեն ինչ որոշած դրած ա, պիտի կե՞սը դրած լիներ:
Ես սենց կինո չեմ տեսել: Կհիշացնե՞ս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս ինչ շատ եք բլբլացել:
Պարզվե՞ց՝ ով ով ա:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Կքվեարկեմ էլի: Երկու օր կա


Արէա ջան միշտ այ էդպես քոնը առաջ կտանես, մրցույթից հետո կքվյարկես: :Smile:

----------

Արէա (08.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչու՞ ա ամենալավը: Այ առաջինը հաստատ ոչ մեկի դուր չի էկել: Չտեսա՞ր ինչ մասշտաբի քլնգոցների ա արժանանում:


Քլնգոց, բան, չգիտեմ, բայց Կայաի նկարագրությունից, տան նկարագրությունից, Կայաի ու Ճեյաի խոսակցության ոճից խելքս գնացել ա: Հավես գործ ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ամմէ (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ես հասկացել եմ: Ամմէ-ն կողմ ա գրականությանն ընդհանուր առմամբ, որպես Ակումբի հոգևոր կյանքի կարևարագույն բնագավառ: Չէ՞, Ամմէ ջան:


Ո՛չ Տրիբուն ես լավ ստեղծագործություններն եմ սիրում: Ու հերիք է ինձ կրոնական բաների հետ կապեք , ես ուղղակի հավատում եմ իմ Աստծոն, գնում եմ մեր առաքելակն եկեղեցին ,բայց ես հավատացյալ չեմ: Ես սովորական հայ  քրիստոնյա մարդ եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> տարբերակ ունես այստեղ, քույրիկ… ասա ո՞րն ա…


Չէ, եղբայր, չունեմ, ազնիվ նապական  :Jpit: ։ Վերջը ես էլ կասկածվեցի, էլի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ամեն ինչ որոշած դրած ա, պիտի կե՞սը դրած լիներ:
> Ես սենց կինո չեմ տեսել: Կհիշացնե՞ս:


հեչ կինո չես տեսե՞լ որ քար ա գալիս երկրի վրա… կամ ապոկալիպս ա սպասվում… տեսություն կա որ դինոզավրերը դրանից են ոչնչացել… 

Կիսատ չէ Արեա ջան… ուղղակի երբ որ գործը ունի հստակ որոշված վերջաբան, այսինքն վերջանում ա, պրծ անձագանք այլևս չի սպասվում… այսինքն "կարաս հանգիստ քնես, էս ա եղել վերջում ու ամենալավ վարյանտն ա"

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ո՛չ Տրիբուն ես լավ ստեղծագործություններն եմ սիրում: Ու հերիք է ինձ կրոնական բաների հետ կապեք , ես ուղղակի հավատում եմ իմ Աստծոն, գնում եմ մեր առաքելակն եկեղեցին ,բայց ես հավատացյալ չեմ: Ես սովորական հայ  քրիստոնյա մարդ եմ:


Ամմէ ջան, Տրիբունի գրածի ո՞ր մասն էր կրոնի հետ առնչվում:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Իմ ձայներն էնքան քիչ են, որ հազիվ թե քո գործի համար եղանակ փոխի


Բյուրակն կարող ա մենակ ես եմ քեզ ձայն տվել: :Xeloq:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, Տրիբունի գրածի ո՞ր մասն էր կրոնի հետ առնչվում:


 Կրոնի հոգևոր մասը: :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, եղբայր, չունեմ, ազնիվ նապական ։ Վերջը ես էլ կասկածվեցի, էլի ։


հա էլի… ես էլ երեկ եմ դրախտից իջել, չգիտեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հեչ կինո չես տեսե՞լ որ քար ա գալիս երկրի վրա… կամ ապոկալիպս ա սպասվում… տեսություն կա որ դինոզավրերը դրանից են ոչնչացել… 
> 
> Կիսատ չէ Արեա ջան… ուղղակի երբ որ գործը ունի հստակ որոշված վերջաբան, այսինքն վերջանում ա, պրծ անձագանք այլևս չի սպասվում… այսինքն "կարաս հանգիստ քնես, էս ա եղել վերջում ու ամենալավ վարյանտն ա"


Մեֆ, չեմ ջոկում՝ քեզ դուր չի՞ գալիս, որ հստակ վերջաբան ունի, թե՞ հակառակը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կրոնի հոգևոր մասը:


Իր գրառման մեջ "կրոն" բառը կընդգծե՞ս, տեսնեմ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյուրակն կարող ա մենակ ես եմ քեզ ձայն տվել:


Ինչ անհարմար բան կստացվեր, չէ՞  :LOL: ։




> Կրոնի հոգևոր մասը:


Հոգևորը պարտադիր չի, որ կրոնի հետ կապ ունենա։ Իսկ քո ասածի հետ կապված. քրիստոնյա լինելով հավատացյալ չլինել անհնար ա։




> հա էլի… ես էլ երեկ եմ դրախտից իջել, չգիտեմ…


Վայ  :LOL: ։ Դե լավ, կտեսնես  :Wink: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> հեչ կինո չես տեսե՞լ որ քար ա գալիս երկրի վրա… կամ ապոկալիպս ա սպասվում… տեսություն կա որ դինոզավրերը դրանից են ոչնչացել… 
> 
> Կիսատ չէ Արեա ջան… ուղղակի երբ որ գործը ունի հստակ որոշված վերջաբան, այսինքն վերջանում ա, պրծ անձագանք այլևս չի սպասվում… այսինքն "կարաս հանգիստ քնես, էս ա եղել վերջում ու ամենալավ վարյանտն ա"


Չէ Մեֆ ջան: Եթե լիքը կինոներ կան, էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ թեմային կպնել էլ չի կարելի, որովհետև արդեն դրա մասին կինո կա: Ես ինչքան հիշում եմ երկնաքարը էդքան էլ առանցքային դեր չէր կատարում, պատմությունը դրա շուրջ չէր կառուցված: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Երկնաքարի մասին գրել էլ չի՞ կարելի:

Գրածիդ երկրորդ մասից կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ ավարտուն ու ամբողջական ես համարում պատմվածքը, այսինքն էլ ավելացնելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ ասված է, ամեն ինչ տեղն է: Չէ՞: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչը դուրդ չի եկել: Մենակ էն, որ երկնաքարերի մասին լիքը կինո կա՞:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Իր գրառման մեջ "կրոն" բառը կընդգծե՞ս, տեսնեմ


Կներես, բայց չէ: Չկա :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակն կարող ա մենակ ես եմ քեզ ձայն տվել:


Արխային, քո հույսին չեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըհը, թեժացավ: Երրորդ տեղում երկու գործ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գրածիդ երկրորդ մասից կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ ավարտուն ու ամբողջական ես համարում պատմվածքը, այսինքն էլ ավելացնելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ ասված է, ամեն ինչ տեղն է: Չէ՞: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչը դուրդ չի եկել: Մենակ էն, որ երկնաքարերի մասին լիքը կինո կա՞:


Դե, երևի որ ինքը գրելու լիներ, տենց չէր գրի ուղղակի, չէ՞, Մեֆ  :Jpit: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ինչ անհարմար բան կստացվեր, չէ՞ ։
> 
> 
> Հոգևորը պարտադիր չի, որ կրոնի հետ կապ ունենա։ Իսկ քո ասածի հետ կապված. քրիստոնյա լինելով հավատացյալ չլինել անհնար ա։
> 
> 
> Վայ ։ Դե լավ, կտեսնես ։


Ուլուանա ջան Տրիբունը գիտի ինչ ա գրել, ինքը ինձ էլ կհասկանա ( եթե իհարկե ինձ չքաշի  :LOL: ) : Համ էլ ինքը հաստատ կհասկանա նաև, թե ես ինչ եմ գրել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կներես, բայց չէ: Չկա


Ուլուանան վերևում արդեն բացատրել ա... հոգևորը միայն կրոնը չի: 
Մարդու հոգևոր զարգացում կարա լինի նաև մետալ ռոք լսելը:

Դու ոնց որ լրիվ խառնում ես սաղ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Արխային, քո հույսին չեմ


Սիրտս հովացավ, մի տեսակ արխայինացա էլ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ Մեֆ ջան: Եթե լիքը կինոներ կան, էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ թեմային կպնել էլ չի կարելի, որովհետև արդեն դրա մասին կինո կա: Ես ինչքան հիշում եմ երկնաքարը էդքան էլ առանցքային դեր չէր կատարում, պատմությունը դրա շուրջ չէր կառուցված: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Երկնաքարի մասին գրել էլ չի՞ կարելի:
> 
> Գրածիդ երկրորդ մասից կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ ավարտուն ու ամբողջական ես համարում պատմվածքը, այսինքն էլ ավելացնելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ ասված է, ամեն ինչ տեղն է: Չէ՞: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչը դուրդ չի եկել: Մենակ էն, որ երկնաքարերի մասին լիքը կինո կա՞:


Արէա, սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ընթերցողի տեսածը գրական գործի մեջ հաճախ հեչ կապ չի ունենում հեղինակի դրած իմաստի հետ:  :Jpit:  Նենց որ կարող ա հեղինակի համար երկնաքարը հենցընենց էր, բայց արի ու տես ընթերցող Մեֆի աչքն ա մտել  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան Տրիբունը գիտի ինչ ա գրել, ինքը ինձ էլ կհասկանա ( եթե իհարկե ինձ չքաշի ) : Համ էլ ինքը հաստատ կհասկանա նաև, թե ես ինչ եմ գրել:


Ես էլ գիտեմ՝ Տրիբունն ինչ ա գրել, Ամմէ ջան։ Ուղղակի դու էիր սխալ հասկացել, ինչպես տեսար (հոգևորի հետ կապված)։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ըհը, թեժացավ: Երրորդ տեղում երկու գործ


Թարսի պես էս մի մրցույթում երրորդ տեղը հեչ կարևոր չի  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թարսի պես էս մի մրցույթում երրորդ տեղը հեչ կարևոր չի


Ես էի ուզում ասել  :LOL: ։ Հլը որ մենակ քննարկումներն են թեժանում։

----------


## impression

քվեարկեք, քվեարկեք, արդար ա՜, ժողովուրդ ջա՜ն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թարսի պես էս մի մրցույթում երրորդ տեղը հեչ կարևոր չի


բա պատի՞վը  :Jpit: 




> քվեարկեք, քվեարկեք, արդար ա՜, ժողովուրդ ջա՜ն


Լիլ, բայց դու փողն ես ուզում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ուլուանան վերևում արդեն բացատրել ա... հոգևորը միայն կրոնը չի: 
> Մարդու հոգևոր զարգացում կարա լինի նաև մետալ ռոք լսելը:
> 
> Դու ոնց որ լրիվ խառնում ես սաղ


Չէ՛ Գալաթեա, լրիվ չեմ խառնում սաղ  :Smile: , հոգևոր կարող է լինել նաև դասական ստեղծագործություն լսելը, լավ, որակով ֆիլմ դիտելը, ,ջազը և այլն: Մի խոսքով ամեն լավը, որ կարող է լինել կրթող ,գրագետ և դաստիարակիչ: Այսինքն մաքուր է և զերծ «վիրուսներից»:

----------


## ivy

Զահլես գնաց...
Ես գնացի, հետո կպատմեք՝ ով ով էր, ու ով քվեարկեց, ով չէ  :Bye:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ Մեֆ ջան: Եթե լիքը կինոներ կան, էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ թեմային կպնել էլ չի կարելի, որովհետև արդեն դրա մասին կինո կա: Ես ինչքան հիշում եմ երկնաքարը էդքան էլ առանցքային դեր չէր կատարում, պատմությունը դրա շուրջ չէր կառուցված: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Երկնաքարի մասին գրել էլ չի՞ կարելի:
> 
> Գրածիդ երկրորդ մասից կարելի ա հասկանալ, որ ավարտուն ու ամբողջական ես համարում պատմվածքը, այսինքն էլ ավելացնելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ ասված է, ամեն ինչ տեղն է: Չէ՞: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչը դուրդ չի եկել: Մենակ էն, որ երկնաքարերի մասին լիքը կինո կա՞:


ես էլ շեշտն առանձնապես երկնաքարի վրա չդրեցի, այլ ավելի ապոկալիպտիկ մոտեցման վրա… կարելի ա գրել երկնաքարի մասին, բայց ընենց որ տարբեր լինի… 

ասեմ ավելի կոնկրետ ինը դուրս չի եկել… պատմվածքը գրված ա զուտ սյուժեն շարադրելու համար, որը կարա լինի հետաքրքիր կամ անհետաքրքիր (էս գրառման մեջ գնահատական չեմ տալիս)… իմ կարծիքով գրականության խնդիրը ուրիշ ա, սյուժեն միջոց պետք ա լինի… մարդն ինքնարտահայտման, ինքնադրսևորման ու ինքնահաստաման/ճանաչման տարբեր ձևեր ունի որոնցից մեկն էլ գրականությունն ա… մարդը զարգանում ա ու իմ կարծիքով գրականության միջոցով կարծես մարդը սկսում ա իր "փոփոխությունները" բառերի տեսքով գտնել… երբեմն դրանք տաբուներ են (ես կասեի շատ հաճախ) ու գրականությունը էն գործիքներից մեկն ա որով վեր են հանվում դրանք… 

Իկարիոյի մեջ չկա տենց բան… եթե գնայի հոլիվուդ ու պատմեի սա որպես սցենարի հավանական տարբերակ, ինձ կասեին "տղա ջան, էդ տեսակից 1000 հատ կա"… անգամ եթե մեկը-մեկին չկա, էդ ոճով շատ բան կա… ոնց որ տեչնի Դեգայի ոճով նկարես… 

Արէա ջան, թե մոտիկ մարդ ա գրել, կամ դու ես գրել, ասա բերանս փագեմ, ինձ հեչ հեչ սենց բան պետք չի…

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Զահլես գնաց...
> Ես գնացի, հետո կպատմեք՝ ով ով էր, ու ով քվեարկեց, ով չէ


Առայժմ :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զահլես գնաց...
> Ես գնացի, հետո կպատմեք՝ ով ով էր, ու ով քվեարկեց, ով չէ


դու էլ ես մունդառ… էկել էիր տեսնեիր ով ում ա քվեարկում, ով որն ա գրել, ինչ ա պարզվել ու գնաս… բայց քննարկել չկա չէ՞…

----------


## Sagittarius

> հեչ կինո չես տեսե՞լ որ քար ա գալիս երկրի վրա… կամ ապոկալիպս ա սպասվում… տեսություն կա որ դինոզավրերը դրանից են ոչնչացել… 
> 
> Կիսատ չէ Արեա ջան… ուղղակի երբ որ գործը ունի հստակ որոշված վերջաբան, այսինքն վերջանում ա, պրծ անձագանք այլևս չի սպասվում… այսինքն "կարաս հանգիստ քնես, էս ա եղել վերջում ու ամենալավ վարյանտն ա"


Մեֆ, փլիզ, բա եկու էջանոց ավարտուն ամբողջական «սայ-ֆայից» ի՞նչ էս ուզում: Պարզ ա, որ մի տասնյակ ֆիլմ ու գիրք կհիշեցնի: Երկնաքարերը և կործանվող մոլորակները սայ-ֆայում, ոնց որ դրագոնները ֆենթզիում՝ մեծ մասում կան. դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում: 

Օրինակ ինձ էս պատմությունում ավելի հետաքրքրեց քաղաքները պաշտպանող ապակե գմբեթները ու դրանց ներքին պատին արտացոլվող կեզծ աստղերը և երկինքը: 
Նաև հետաքրքիր էր, որ սկզբից հեղինակը ընթերցողին ստիպում է հավատալ, որ գործ ունենք Երկիր մոլորակի հետ, և դեպքերը տեղի են ունենում «մեր» Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո: /թե էտ մենակ ես եմ տենց մտածել/

----------

Ingrid (09.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## kivera

Չգիտեմ Ակումբի ֆորմատի մեջ է բարևելը, բայց ուզում եմ բարևել ու շնորհավորել բոլոր տոները... Վահագնի ծննդից մինչև Քրիստոսի ծնունդը...և մաղթել բոլորին մեծ եռանդ Ակումբում, հատկապես Դավիթի կազմակերպած մրցույթներում... :Smile:  
Ափսոս չկարողացա քննարկումներին մասնակցել կամ գոնե աչքի անցկացնել, նախորդ անգամ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր էր  :Smile: 
Վերջապես կարդացի բոլոր գործերը, չէի սպասում, որ «Ադամ-Եվա» գաղափարը կգերիշխեր.. 

*«Աշխարհի սկիզբը»-1* կարդալուց հավատացած էի, որ չեմ քվեարկի, բայց վերջին գործին հասնելով հասկացա, որ անպայման պետք է քվեարկել.. միայն էդպես էլ չհասկացա Սերժի անունը ինչի տրվեց և ով է այդ Սերժը?   :LOL: 

*«Ուվալնյատի օրը-2»* գործը հենց վերնագրից ինձ ուրախացրեց, մի շնչում կարդացի ցինիզմով համեմված էդ գրվածքը,  բայց չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև  պատմվածքի նման չէր:Հեղինակը լավ խնդիր էր դրել իր առաջ ու ստեղծագործությունը դարձրել շահեկան:

*«Սոմնիումը»* հավանեցի, կարծում եմ և շարադրանքով, և կառուցվածով ավելի շատ էր պատմվածք կոչվելու հավակնում: Կարծում եմ գրողն ակումբից է: 

*«Իկարո»`* էս ժանրը էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում, բայց դե լավ է գրում հեղինակը:

Վերջ...մեկ էլ անդրադառնամ *«Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետին».*.. առավել ևս, որ հասկացել եմ ով է գրել.. չեմ քվեարկի, բայց հատկապես կուզենայի իմանալ, թե շոկոլադապատ արահետների մասին երազներից գրողը միտքը ոնց և ինչի հասցրեց եռակողմ դավաճանության, և տքնող ու օրգազմից աղճատված դեմքերի նկարագրության...
Դավիթ, շնորհակալություն մեկ անգամ ևս:

----------

Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես էլ շեշտն առանձնապես երկնաքարի վրա չդրեցի, այլ ավելի ապոկալիպտիկ մոտեցման վրա… կարելի ա գրել երկնաքարի մասին, բայց ընենց որ տարբեր լինի… 
> 
> ասեմ ավելի կոնկրետ ինը դուրս չի եկել… պատմվածքը գրված ա զուտ սյուժեն շարադրելու համար, որը կարա լինի հետաքրքիր կամ անհետաքրքիր (էս գրառման մեջ գնահատական չեմ տալիս)… իմ կարծիքով գրականության խնդիրը ուրիշ ա, սյուժեն միջոց պետք ա լինի… մարդն ինքնարտահայտման, ինքնադրսևորման ու ինքնահաստաման/ճանաչման տարբեր ձևեր ունի որոնցից մեկն էլ գրականությունն ա… մարդը զարգանում ա ու իմ կարծիքով գրականության միջոցով կարծես մարդը սկսում ա իր "փոփոխությունները" բառերի տեսքով գտնել… երբեմն դրանք տաբուներ են (ես կասեի շատ հաճախ) ու գրականությունը էն գործիքներից մեկն ա որով վեր են հանվում դրանք… 
> 
> Իկարիոյի մեջ չկա տենց բան… եթե գնայի հոլիվուդ ու պատմեի սա որպես սցենարի հավանական տարբերակ, ինձ կասեին "տղա ջան, էդ տեսակից 1000 հատ կա"… անգամ եթե մեկը-մեկին չկա, էդ ոճով շատ բան կա… ոնց որ տեչնի Դեգայի ոճով նկարես… 
> 
> Արէա ջան, թե մոտիկ մարդ ա գրել, կամ դու ես գրել, ասա բերանս փագեմ, ինձ հեչ հեչ սենց բան պետք չի…


Մեֆ (ոչի՞նչ, որ ձեր բանավեճի մեջ խառնվում եմ), համաձայնելով հետդ՝ պիտի ասեմ, որ հեղինակը շատ լավ ա հասկացել, թե ակումբում ինչ են սիրում: Ակումբում սիրում են արագ զարգացող, հետաքրքիր սյուժեներ, վարժ, գրագետ գրված, հետն էլ ղժժեր: Անկեղծ ասած, ես դա վատ չեմ համարում, ուղեղս անջատելու համար ես էլ եմ տենց բաներ կարդում: Ու երևի քվեարկողների մեծ մասն էլ ա ստեղ գալիս ուղեղն անջատած ու չի ուզում մարդու ինքնազարգացում կարդա: Դրա համար բարձր միավորներ հավաքում են կա՛մ ղժժերը, կա՛մ էդպես կլանիչ, բայց ոչ միշտ որևէ բան ասող տեքստերը: Գագոն վկա  :Jpit:

----------

Ամմէ (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ՛ Գալաթեա, լրիվ չեմ խառնում սաղ , հոգևոր կարող է լինել նաև դասական ստեղծագործություն լսելը, լավ, որակով ֆիլմ դիտելը, ,ջազը և այլն: Մի խոսքով ամեն լավը, որ կարող է լինել կրթող ,գրագետ և դաստիարակիչ: Այսինքն մաքուր է և զերծ «վիրուսներից»:


Ու դու հենց սկզբից դա նկատի ունեիր չէ՞: էն կրոն-մրոնի պահը անցանք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Մեֆ (ոչի՞նչ, որ ձեր բանավեճի մեջ խառնվում եմ), համաձայնելով հետդ՝ պիտի ասեմ, որ հեղինակը շատ լավ ա հասկացել, թե ակումբում ինչ են սիրում: Ակումբում սիրում են արագ զարգացող, հետաքրքիր սյուժեներ, վարժ, գրագետ գրված, հետն էլ ղժժեր: Անկեղծ ասած, ես դա վատ չեմ համարում, ուղեղս անջատելու համար ես էլ եմ տենց բաներ կարդում: Ու երևի քվեարկողների մեծ մասն էլ ա ստեղ գալիս ուղեղն անջատած ու չի ուզում մարդու ինքնազարգացում կարդա: Դրա համար բարձր միավորներ հավաքում են կա՛մ ղժժերը, կա՛մ էդպես կլանիչ, բայց ոչ միշտ որևէ բան ասող տեքստերը: Գագոն վկա


Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ երկու ձեռքով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Բա,որ ես ասում էի, խի՞ էիր ասում, թե սուտի բաներ եմ ասում:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, թե մոտիկ մարդ ա գրել, կամ դու ես գրել, ասա բերանս փագեմ, ինձ հեչ հեչ սենց բան պետք չի…


Մի անգամ արդեն Բյուրին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել հաճոյախոսության համար, քեզ էլ եմ շատ շնորհակալ, զգացված եմ Մեֆ ջան  :Jpit: 
Բայց հավես ա  :Smile: 

Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ես հոլիվուդ ինչ-որ սցենար տանեի (  :Smile:  ) ու ինձ ասեին, մենք սրանից արդեն ունենք, իմ սիրտը հպարտությունից կճաքեր: Էդ էդքան էլ վատ բան չի էլի  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ամմէ (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ու դու հենց սկզբից դա նկատի ունեիր չէ՞: էն կրոն-մրոնի պահը անցանք


Էդքան էլ չէ: :Smile:  Ես հեչ էլ դա նկատի չունեի, բայց էնպես չի,որ ես չեմ սիրում նայել լավ ֆիլմեր, կամ լավ երաժշտություն լսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ երկու ձեռքով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Բա,որ ես ասում էի, խի՞ էիր ասում, թե սուտի բաներ եմ ասում:


Ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Դու տենց բա՞ն ես ասել  :Huh:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, փլիզ, բա եկու էջանոց ավարտուն ամբողջական «սայ-ֆայից» ի՞նչ էս ուզում: Պարզ ա, որ մի տասնյակ ֆիլմ ու գիրք կհիշեցնի: Երկնաքարերը և կործանվող մոլորակները սայ-ֆայում, ոնց որ դրագոնները ֆենթզիում՝ մեծ մասում կան. դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում: 
> 
> Օրինակ ինձ էս պատմությունում ավելի հետաքրքրեց քաղաքները պաշտպանող ապակե գմբեթները ու դրանց ներքին պատին արտացոլվող կեզծ աստղերը և երկինքը: 
> Նաև հետաքրքիր էր, որ սկզբից հեղինակը ընթերցողին ստիպում է հավատալ, որ գործ ունենք Երկիր մոլորակի հետ, և դեպքերը տեղի են ունենում «մեր» Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո: /թե էտ մենակ ես եմ տենց մտածել/


Ապեր, իմ պրոբլեմը քարերը չեն… ինչ ուզեմ… դրած էջերով անկարևոր բաներ են նկարագրում, կեսից քունդ տանում ա, դրա փոխարեն թող կենտրոնան ասելիքի վրա մի անգամից… ես անցած անգամ էի գրել բառի կշռի մասին, սենց դեպքերում շատ կարևոր ա, բառդ պտի իրա մեջ էքսպերիանս ու ինֆորմացիա պարունակի… կա տենց բան… մեկ-մեկ ընենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում որ գրելու ընթացքում էդքան էլ չգիտեն ինչի մասին ա լինելու ու վերջում մի բան հորինում վերջացնում են… 

մոտավորապես սրա պես…




հա հետաքրքրեց, բայց պատմվածքի point-ը էդ չէր…

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Դու տենց բա՞ն ես ասել


 Ակումբում շատ են սիրում սուտի հաճոյանալ, շողոքորթել, էսպես ասաժ ՝«աչք մտնել»: Դե հիմա չգիտեմ միգուցե այս մարդուն իրոք դուր են եկել այդ գործերը, բայց,որ ակումբում կա էդպիսի բան ,դա փաստ է: 
Շատ անգամներ եմ ասել: :Smile:  Նույնիսկ վիճել ենք:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արէա ջան, թե մոտիկ մարդ ա գրել, կամ դու ես գրել, ասա բերանս փագեմ, ինձ հեչ հեչ սենց բան պետք չի…


Հա, Արէա ջան, թե մոտիկ մարդ ա, ասա: Թե չէ Մեֆը չի սիրում մոտիկներին նեղացնել: Ծանր ա տանում:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013), Մինա (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբում շատ են սիրում սուտի հաճոյանալ, շողոքորթել, էսպես ասաժ ՝«աչք մտնել»: Դե հիմա չգիտեմ միգուցե այս մարդուն իրոք դուր են եկել այդ գործերը, բայց,որ ակումբում կա էդպիսի բան ,դա փաստ է: 
> Շատ անգամներ եմ ասել: Նույնիսկ վիճել ենք:


Ամմէ, չգիտեմ՝ ակումբում տենց բան կա, թե չէ, բայց ակումբում էղած գրեթե յոթ տարիներիս ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ էնքան սուտի հաճոյացող ու շողոքորթող չեմ տեսել, ինչքան դու ես անում: 

Դու ի՞նչ ես ասել: Ո՞ր գրածիս հետ ես համաձայն:

----------

impression (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ակումբում շատ են սիրում սուտի հաճոյանալ, շողոքորթել, էսպես ասաժ ՝«աչք մտնել»:



Ամմէ ջան, սա քեզ մոտ իդեա ֆիքս ա արդեն դառնում:
Նենց էլ համոզված ես ասում... մարդ վռազ ուզում ա հիշի վերջին կես ժամվա մեջ ում ա շողոքորթել, ում՝ բաց թողել:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամմէ ջան, սա քեզ մոտ իդեա ֆիքս ա արդեն դառնում:
> Նենց էլ համոզված ես ասում... մարդ վռազ ուզում ա հիշի վերջին կես ժամվա մեջ ում ա շողոքորթել, ում՝ բաց թողել:


Գալ ջան, գոնե էս թեմայի միակ շողոքորթողը հենց ինքն ա: Որ մի քանի էջ էն կողմ մի կարծիք ա գրում, հետո հակառակ կարծիք գրողին ասում ա՝ քեզ սիրում եմ, հետդ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ակումբում շատ են սիրում սուտի հաճոյանալ, շողոքորթել, էսպես ասաժ ՝«աչք մտնել»: Դե հիմա չգիտեմ միգուցե այս մարդուն իրոք դուր են եկել այդ գործերը, բայց,որ ակումբում կա էդպիսի բան ,դա փաստ է: 
> Շատ անգամներ եմ ասել: Նույնիսկ վիճել ենք:


ա դե դու էլ հերիք ա փիլիսոփայես է

----------

impression (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## impression

տո հլը սպասեք, այ շողոքորթներ, մարդը ոնց որ թե փաստեր էլ ունի, ասեց որ էդ տենց ա, դա փաստ ա, լեզուներդ դրեք տակներդ ու նստեք, թե չէ կարող ա փաստերն էլ առաջ բերի  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Գալ ջան, գոնե էս թեմայի միակ շողոքորթողը հենց ինքն ա: Որ մի քանի էջ էն կողմ մի կարծիք ա գրում, հետո հակառակ կարծիք գրողին ասում ա՝ քեզ սիրում եմ, հետդ համաձայն եմ:


Վերջացրում ես ուղղակի հիշաչար մարդ չեմ: Եթե դու մի տեղ ճիշտ բան ես գրում ես կարող եմ քեզ հետ համակարծիք լինել, դա շողոքորթություն չէ: Բայց եթե ես էնպիսի մարդու շողոքորթեմ ումից ՇԱՀ ՈՒՆԵՆԱՄ ,դա կլինի շողոքորթություն: Ես քեզանից ոչ մի շահ չունեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ամմէ–ից ինչ եք ուզում…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, գոնե էս թեմայի միակ շողոքորթողը հենց ինքն ա: Որ մի քանի էջ էն կողմ մի կարծիք ա գրում, հետո հակառակ կարծիք գրողին ասում ա՝ քեզ սիրում եմ, հետդ համաձայն եմ:


Ես դրդապատճառներն եմ ուզում հասկանամ...
Էս առաջին թեման չի ախր:
Շատ հաճախ ա էրեսներիս ճպպցրել, որ սաղ օրը կեղծ սիրում-միրում ենք իրար ու շողոքորթում: Ու մեծամիտ ենք ու ինքնասիրահարված:

Ամմէ ջան, ի՞նչն ա ստիպում, որ տենց մտածես:  Իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ես դրդապատճառներն եմ ուզում հասկանամ...
> Էս առաջին թեման չի ախր:
> Շատ հաճախ ա էրեսներիս ճպպցրել, որ սաղ օրը կեղծ սիրում-միրում ենք իրար ու շողոքորթում: Ու մեծամիտ ենք ու ինքնասիրահարված:
> 
> Ամմէ ջան, ի՞նչն ա ստիպում, որ տենց մտածես:  Իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա:


 Գիտես Գալաթեա մարդու հոգին հասկանալը շատ բարդ է: Դու ինձ նման չես, դու ինձ չես հասկանա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տո հլը սպասեք, այ շողոքորթներ, մարդը ոնց որ թե փաստեր էլ ունի, ասեց որ էդ տենց ա, դա փաստ ա, լեզուներդ դրեք տակներդ ու նստեք, թե չէ կարող ա փաստերն էլ առաջ բերի


փաստեր եմ ուզում




> Վերջացրում ես ուղղակի հիշաչար մարդ չեմ: Եթե դու մի տեղ ճիշտ բան ես գրում ես կարող եմ քեզ հետ համակարծիք լինել, դա շողոքորթություն չէ: Բայց եթե ես էնպիսի մարդու շողոքորթեմ ումից ՇԱՀ ՈՒՆԵՆԱՄ ,դա կլինի շողոքորթություն: Ես քեզանից ոչ մի շահ չունեմ:


Ախր հարցրեցի էլ՝ ինչ էիր ասում, որ տենց չեմ հիշում, որ մասին հետ էիր համաձայն, ոնց որ էն ժամանակ հարցնում էի՝ ուզածդ ինչ ա: Բայց դու թեման շեղում ես:

Ու հլը շահ ունենայիր: 

Հա, ի դեպ, ես հիշաչար եմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամմէ–ից ինչ եք ուզում…


Այն ինչ ուզում էր իմ մանկության ընկեր Կոլյա Օստենբակենը իր մանկության ընկերուհի Օլգա Զայունցից:
Սեր:
Աղջիկը սիրեց նրան:

(c) Ի և Պ

----------

Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտես Գալաթեա մարդու հոգին հասկանալը շատ բարդ է: Դու ինձ նման չես, դու ինձ չես հասկանա:


Դու Գալի հարցին չպատասխանեցիր: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ քեզ ուղղված հարցերին պատասխանելու սովորություն ունե՞ս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այն ինչ ուզում էր իմ մանկության ընկեր Կոլյա Օստենբակենը իր մանկության ընկերուհի Օլգա Զայունցից:
> Սեր:
> Աղջիկը սիրեց նրան:
> 
> (c) Ի և Պ


Մերսի, սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցիր… ու համոզված եմ որ էս թեմայում բոլորդ եք իրանից սեր ուզում ու կստանաք… չստանաք էլ միջից կճզմեք կհանեք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դու Գալի հարցին չպատասխանեցիր: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ քեզ ուղղված հարցերին պատասխանելու սովորություն ունե՞ս:


Հոգիների անհամապատասխանության խնդիր կա ոնց որ թե, Բյուր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամմէ–ից ինչ եք ուզում…


ես կասեի՝ ինքը մեզնից ի՞նչ ա ուզում

----------


## Ամմէ

Ես «ձեր» նման չեմ: 
 Բարի գիշեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես կասեի՝ ինքը մեզնից ի՞նչ ա ուզում


ուզում ես ասել էդ 20 տարեկան աղջիկը մենակը հարձակվել ա սաղիդ վրա, կյանք չի տալի՞ս…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մերսի, սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցիր… ու համոզված եմ որ էս թեմայում բոլորդ եք իրանից սեր ուզում ու կստանաք… չստանաք էլ միջից կճզմեք կհանեք…



Ոչ ոք Էմմային չի պատրաստվում ողջակիզել, Մեֆ, մի անհանգստացի:
Բան ա ասել, ուզում ենք հասկանալ ինչ նկատի ունի: 

Մենակ ասելով չի չէ՞:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Մերսի, սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցիր… ու համոզված եմ որ էս թեմայում բոլորդ եք իրանից սեր ուզում ու կստանաք… չստանաք էլ միջից կճզմեք կհանեք…


Չէ Մեֆ՛, չեն կարող, իմ դաստիարակությունը դա թույլ չի տա:Համ էլ իմ սերն անսպառ է:  :Blush:  Ես դա բոլորին էլ կարող եմ տալ:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ ոք Էմմային չի պատրաստվում ողջակիզել, Մեֆ, մի անհանգստացի:
> Բան ա ասել, ուզում ենք հասկանալ ինչ նկատի ունի: 
> 
> Մենակ ասելով չի չէ՞:


իհարկե մենակ ասելով չի… պտի պատասխան տա… ամեն ասածի համար… միչև վերջ… բա արդարությունն ու՞ր մնաց, չէ՞…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դե լավ Էմմա ջան, որ հարցը տենց ես դնում. ես գնամ դաստիարակությանս բացերը լրացնեմ: Թե չէ լրիվ առել թռել եմ ինձ: Հարցեր եմ տալիս մարդկանց, բան:

Հա Մեֆ, ամեն ինչի համար պատասխան ա պետք տալ:

----------

Ամմէ (09.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

0:11

----------


## Շինարար

Ամմէ, մտքով չի անցե՞լ, որ էս մարդիկ, եթե արդեն մեկը` երեք, մյուսը` նույնիսկ վեց տարի ամեն երեկո նախընտրում են իրար հետ անցկացնել, զրուցել, կարդալ, վիճել, ուրեմն անկեղծ հավանում են էս միջավայրը, իրար, արդեն երևի սիրում էլ են, երևի նույնիսկ իրար թերություններն են հավանում: Ու երբ էդ մասին իրար հաճախ խոստովանում են, ոչ թե շողոքորթում են, այլ ինչո՞ւ չասեն: Առօրյայում եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ինչ-որ հատկանիշ հավանում ենք, ասում ենք, չէ՞: Եթե մեկին սիրում ենք, ասում ենք, չէ՞: Տենց լինի, մտնես ցանկացած ընտանիք, առավոտից իրիկուն իրար "շողոքորթում" են, ցանկացած ընկերախումբ` մանավանդ կենացները քաղցրանալիս, ցանկացած միջավայր, որում մարդիկ իրենց լավ են զգում: 

Էս շողոքորթելու մասին:

Մեծամտության մասին էլ ասեմ: Մտքովդ չի անցե՞լ, որ գուցե իրոք կան մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց սիրում են, իրենցից գոհ են, դու ուզում ես ինքնագոհ անվանի, իրենք իրենց հավանում են, իրենք իրենց թերություններն էլ են հավանում: Ու ինչո՞ւ պիտի մարդ ինքն իրեն չսիրի, ինքն իրեն չհավանի, ինքն իրենից գոհ, իր արածից գոհ չլինի: Ու ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ: Մարդը նախընտրում ա զբաղվել նրանով, ինչն իր կարծիքով իր մոտ լավ ա ստացվում: Ես 10-15 տարի շինարարության մեջ ընդմիջումներով աշխատել եմ ու չեմ սիրել էդ գործը, զգացել եմ, որ իմը չի, թողել եմ, որովհետև ես իմ արածից գոհ չէի մնում, ու ամբողջ օրը քիչ մի հոգնում էի, հետն էլ ձանձրանում էի: Ու եթե մեկը գտնում ա էն, ինչով գոհանում ա, դա ինքնագոհություն ու ինքնասիրահարվածությո՞ւն ա: Չէ, դա ուղղակի լավ ա, ուղղակի մարդը գտել ա էն, ինչով զբաղվելիս ինքը հաշտ ա ինքն իր հետ: Մաղթում եմ, որ դու էլ հաշտ լինես ինքդ քեզ հետ, գոհ լինես քեզնից, քո արածից, լինես էն միջավայրում, որում քեզ լավ ես զգում, որը հավանում ես, ոչ թե որը ցանկանում ես փոխել: Միջավայրը չի փոխվելու, ոչ էլ դու, կամ պետք ա հաշտվես, ընդունես այնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, կամ էլ գտնես քոնը:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013), Claudia Mori (09.01.2013), Ingrid (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շին, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013), Claudia Mori (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Շինարար (09.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես քեզ սիրում եմ


Ես էս թեմայում քեզ արդեն մի անգամ շողոքորթել եմ, շատ համը չհանեմ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013), Claudia Mori (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), Գալաթեա (09.01.2013), Մինա (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին, ես քեզ սիրում եմ


շողոքորթ  :LOL:

----------

Claudia Mori (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), Sagittarius (09.01.2013), Գալաթեա (09.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էս թեմայում քեզ արդեն մի անգամ շողոքորթել եմ, շատ համը չհանեմ  Մենակ մեր տնօրենին շողոքորթել չսովորեցի, երրորդ տարին ա` ոչ ծնունդն եմ շնորհավորում, ոչ Նոր տարին


Շին ջան, ինձ շողոքորթելուց շահ չունես մեջը... շեֆիդ սովորի շեֆիդ... աշխատավարձի բարձրացում ա, բան ա  :Smile:

----------

Claudia Mori (09.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Շինարար (09.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ինձ շողոքորթելուց շահ չունես մեջը... շեֆիդ սովորի շեֆիդ... աշխատավարձի բարձրացում ա, բան ա


Տնօրենի մասը գրառումիցս հանել էի, մտածեցի` մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար ակումբում գրանցված եղավ :LOL: 

Ես հույսս դրել եմ լավ աշխատելու վրա:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տնօրենի մասը գրառումիցս հանել էի, մտածեցի` մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար ակումբում գրանցված եղավ


Ակումբի դեպքում երբեք չես կարա ասես...եղավ-եղավ  :LOL: 




> Ես հույսս դրել եմ լավ աշխատելու վրա:


Նայել մի երկու գրառում վերև  :Love:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես հույսս դրել եմ լավ աշխատելու վրա:


ու մտքում մտածում ա՝ «մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար շեֆը իրոք Ակումբում ա»

մանրից սովորում ես  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Շինարար (09.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> ասեմ ավելի կոնկրետ ինը դուրս չի եկել… պատմվածքը գրված ա զուտ սյուժեն շարադրելու համար, որը կարա լինի հետաքրքիր կամ անհետաքրքիր (էս գրառման մեջ գնահատական չեմ տալիս)… իմ կարծիքով գրականության խնդիրը ուրիշ ա, սյուժեն միջոց պետք ա լինի… մարդն ինքնարտահայտման, ինքնադրսևորման ու ինքնահաստաման/ճանաչման տարբեր ձևեր ունի որոնցից մեկն էլ գրականությունն ա… մարդը զարգանում ա ու իմ կարծիքով գրականության միջոցով կարծես մարդը սկսում ա իր "փոփոխությունները" բառերի տեսքով գտնել… երբեմն դրանք տաբուներ են (ես կասեի շատ հաճախ) ու գրականությունը էն գործիքներից մեկն ա որով վեր են հանվում դրանք…


Մեֆ ջան էս որ ասում ես, լավ ես ասում: Բայց իմ կարծիքով դու ժանրերը մի քիչ խառնում ես, կամ բոլոր ժանրերից նույն մոտեցնումն ես պահանջում: Վերևում քո նշած Ենգիբարյանի, Վիսոցկու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև Սարոյանի գործերը կարդալիս, դրանց հետևում տեսնում ես հեղինակին, գիտես որ էդ ինքն ա գրել, որ ուրիշ կերպ ինքը չէր կարա գրեր, զգում ես իր հոգեվիճակն էդ պահին, գիտես որ սյուժեից բացի ուրիշ բան էլ ա ուզում ասի, ու առանց մեծ ճիգեր թափելու զգում ես էդ ուրիշ բանը: Բայց ասենք Ազիմովի գործերը կարդալիս հեղինակին չես տեսնում, հոգեվիճակը չես զգում, սյուժեի միջոցով ուրիշ բան չի ուզում ասի, ասում ա էն ինչ ասում ա, ու էդ ասելիքը իրա հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:

Իմ կարծիքով արկածային, դեդեկտիվ, ֆանտաստիկ ստեղծագործություններ գրելիս, եթե գրում ես որ Պողոսը Ա կետից գնաց Բ կետը, դա պետք է նշանակի որ Պողոսը Ա կետից գնաց Բ կետը, ոչ թե որ դու էդ պահին ուզում ես գնաս Բ կետ, կամ մեկ ուրիշ բան: Այսինքն էս ժանրերում պետք չի որ դու զգաս հեղինակին, հեղինակի մտորումները, հոգեվիճակը, ինքնազարգացումը տեղ չունեն էստեղ, էս գործերում պետք է պատմվի թե ինչպես է Պողոսը Ա կետից գնում Բ կետը: Վերջ:

----------

Sagittarius (09.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ամմէ (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան էս որ ասում ես, լավ ես ասում: Բայց իմ կարծիքով դու ժանրերը մի քիչ խառնում ես, կամ բոլոր ժանրերից նույն մոտեցնումն ես պահանջում: Վերևում քո նշած Ենգիբարյանի, Վիսոցկու ինչ-որ տեղ նաև Սարոյանի գործերը կարդալիս, դրանց հետևում տեսնում ես հեղինակին, գիտես որ էդ ինքն ա գրել, որ ուրիշ կերպ ինքը չէր կարա գրեր, զգում ես իր հոգեվիճակն էդ պահին, գիտես որ սյուժեից բացի ուրիշ բան էլ ա ուզում ասի, ու առանց մեծ ճիգեր թափելու զգում ես էդ ուրիշ բանը: Բայց ասենք Ազիմովի գործերը կարդալիս հեղինակին չես տեսնում, հոգեվիճակը չես զգում, սյուժեի միջոցով ուրիշ բան չի ուզում ասի, ասում ա էն ինչ ասում ա, ու էդ ասելիքը իրա հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով արկածային, դեդեկտիվ, ֆանտաստիկ ստեղծագործություններ գրելիս, եթե գրում ես որ Պողոսը Ա կետից գնաց Բ կետը, դա պետք է նշանակի որ Պողոսը Ա կետից գնաց Բ կետը, ոչ թե որ դու էդ պահին ուզում ես գնաս Բ կետ, կամ մեկ ուրիշ բան: Այսինքն էս ժանրերում պետք չի որ դու զգաս հեղինակին, հեղինակի մտորումները, հոգեվիճակը, ինքնազարգացումը տեղ չունեն էստեղ, էս գործերում պետք է պատմվի թե ինչպես է Պողոսը Ա կետից գնում Բ կետը: Վերջ:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում Արէա ջան, էս հարցում ես սխալ մոտեցում ունեմ… միտքդ լրիվ հասկացա ու ընդունում եմ…

L

----------

Ամմէ (09.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե լավ Էմմա ջան, որ հարցը տենց ես դնում. ես գնամ դաստիարակությանս բացերը լրացնեմ: Թե չէ լրիվ առել թռել եմ ինձ: Հարցեր եմ տալիս մարդկանց, բան:
> 
> Հա Մեֆ, ամեն ինչի համար պատասխան ա պետք տալ:


Գալ ջան, կներես անտակտությանս համար… կարծում էի կատակ եմ անում…

----------


## ivy

> դու էլ ես մունդառ… էկել էիր տեսնեիր ով ում ա քվեարկում, ով որն ա գրել, ինչ ա պարզվել ու գնաս… բայց քննարկել չկա չէ՞…


Հա, Մեֆ ջան, ես մունդառ ինտրիգանկա եմ, իսկ որ նստեցի հերթով բոլոր տարբերակների մասին գրեցի, քննարկեցի, էդ իհարկե հաշիվ չի, ի վերջո ինձ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրում ա «մաֆիա խաղի»-ի պահը, թե վերջում ով ով էր  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Մեֆ ջան, ես մունդառ ինտրիգանկա եմ, իսկ որ նստեցի հերթով բոլոր տարբերակների մասին գրեցի, քննարկեցի, էդ իհարկե հաշիվ չի, ի վերջո ինձ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրում ա «մաֆիա խաղի»-ի պահը, թե վերջում ով ով էր


Այվի ջան, հետ գնացի տեսա որ իսկապես քննարկել ես… բաց եմ թողել… կներես…

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, հետ գնացի տեսա որ իսկապես քննարկել ես… բաց եմ թողել… կներես…


Ես գրում էի, դու էլ տակը շնորհակալություններ էիր դնում, էհ, մենակ իմ հիշողությունը չի վատ օրի  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բայց էդ մունդառ ինտրիգանկայի ու մաֆիայի պահով լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես գրում էի, դու էլ տակը շնորհակալություններ էիր դնում, էհ, մենակ իմ հիշողությունը չի վատ օրի


Գիտեմ Այվի ջան, տեսա … բռնվեցի, ինչ ասեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց էդ մունդառ ինտրիգանկայի ու մաֆիայի պահով լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում


Տենց չի Այվի ջան, դու լավ գիտես… ոչ մի ինտրիգանկա էլ չես…

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ, մտքով չի անցե՞լ, որ էս մարդիկ, եթե արդեն մեկը` երեք, մյուսը` նույնիսկ վեց տարի ամեն երեկո նախընտրում են իրար հետ անցկացնել, զրուցել, կարդալ, վիճել, ուրեմն անկեղծ հավանում են էս միջավայրը, իրար, արդեն երևի սիրում էլ են, երևի նույնիսկ իրար թերություններն են հավանում: Ու երբ էդ մասին իրար հաճախ խոստովանում են, ոչ թե շողոքորթում են, այլ ինչո՞ւ չասեն: Առօրյայում եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ինչ-որ հատկանիշ հավանում ենք, ասում ենք, չէ՞: Եթե մեկին սիրում ենք, ասում ենք, չէ՞: Տենց լինի, մտնես ցանկացած ընտանիք, առավոտից իրիկուն իրար "շողոքորթում" են, ցանկացած ընկերախումբ` մանավանդ կենացները քաղցրանալիս, ցանկացած միջավայր, որում մարդիկ իրենց լավ են զգում: 
> 
> Էս շողոքորթելու մասին:
> 
> Մեծամտության մասին էլ ասեմ: Մտքովդ չի անցե՞լ, որ գուցե իրոք կան մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց սիրում են, իրենցից գոհ են, դու ուզում ես ինքնագոհ անվանի, իրենք իրենց հավանում են, իրենք իրենց թերություններն էլ են հավանում: Ու ինչո՞ւ պիտի մարդ ինքն իրեն չսիրի, ինքն իրեն չհավանի, ինքն իրենից գոհ, իր արածից գոհ չլինի: Ու ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ: Մարդը նախընտրում ա զբաղվել նրանով, ինչն իր կարծիքով իր մոտ լավ ա ստացվում: Ես 10-15 տարի շինարարության մեջ ընդմիջումներով աշխատել եմ ու չեմ սիրել էդ գործը, զգացել եմ, որ իմը չի, թողել եմ, որովհետև ես իմ արածից գոհ չէի մնում, ու ամբողջ օրը քիչ մի հոգնում էի, հետն էլ ձանձրանում էի: Ու եթե մեկը գտնում ա էն, ինչով գոհանում ա, դա ինքնագոհություն ու ինքնասիրահարվածությո՞ւն ա: Չէ, դա ուղղակի լավ ա, ուղղակի մարդը գտել ա էն, ինչով զբաղվելիս ինքը հաշտ ա ինքն իր հետ: Մաղթում եմ, որ դու էլ հաշտ լինես ինքդ քեզ հետ, գոհ լինես քեզնից, քո արածից, լինես էն միջավայրում, որում քեզ լավ ես զգում, որը հավանում ես, ոչ թե որը ցանկանում ես փոխել: Միջավայրը չի փոխվելու, ոչ էլ դու, կամ պետք ա հաշտվես, ընդունես այնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, կամ էլ գտնես քոնը:


Լավ եք անում, ես ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու: Ուղղակի մրցույթների մեջ իրար գտնել, դա ազնիվ չէ: Դրանից կարող են տուժել ուրիշ ավելի լավ ստեղծագործություններ: 
Սիրե՛ք իրար, դա լավ բան է: :LOL: 
Բայց ճիշտ ժամանակ էլ քլնգեք,եթե էդքան ազնիվ եք: Կակտուսը անկեղծ գրեց ու շատերը  նեղացան, կամ էլ տխրեցին: Բայց էդ մարդը ազնիվ ասում էր իր կարծիքը: Չնայած իրանց ականջներն արդեն սովոր են կեղծ շողոքորթություններ լսելը, իսկ աչքերն էլ՝ կարդալը ,որ շատ լավ, «մռութ» ստեղծագործություն է և այլն:
 Կարելի է չէ մեղմ ասել,որ դա այդքան էլ լավը չի, բայց ,որ սուտ թևեր տալ, կամ էլ լավ ստեղծագործողի թևերը կտրել,  կներե՛ք,բայց ես դա չեմ ընդունում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարելի է չէ մեղմ ասել,որ դա այդքան էլ լավը չի, բայց ,որ սուտ թևեր տալ, կամ էլ լավ ստեղծագործողի թևերը կտրել,  կներե՛ք,բայց ես դա չեմ ընդունում:


Հա, բայց ինչից որոշեցիր, որ սուտ ենք ասում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Հա, բայց ինչից որոշեցիր, որ սուտ ենք ասում:


Շինարար «Գագոն» վկա: Հիշո՞ւմ ես նախորդ մրցույթը: Էստեղ էլ կան էդպիսի ստեղծագործություններ, դե՛ քվեարկեք, 1 -ի, 2-ի ախր մարդիկ շատ են ուզում, դա իրանց շատ կուրախացնի:  
Ես ինչ որ սխալ բան եմ ասում հա: Լավ ռմբակոծե՛ք ինձ:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Ամմէ, եթե շարունակես թեմայում ստեղծագործությունները քննարկելու փոխարեն քննարկել քննարկման մասնակիցներին, այդ թվում՝ վիրավորական պիտակներ կպցնել, ստիպված կլինեմ բաժնից արգելափակել:

Բարի՛ քննարկումներ:

հ.գ. Բոլորից պահանջում եմ այլևս չարձագանքել Ամմէ-ի՝ անձնական ուղղվածության գրառումներին: Այդպիսիք ուղղակի ջնջվելու են: Թեման մրցույթի թեմա է, նախատեսված քննարկելու համար ստեղծագործությունները:*

----------

impression (09.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամմէ ջան, արի, ինչ կլինի, ոնց որ շատերն են էս թեմայում արել, նենց էլ դու առանձին-առանձին բոլոր տարբերակների մասին քո կարծիքն ասա: Կամ գոնե էն տարբերակների, որոնց օգտին քվեարկել ես: Անձամբ ինձ ահագին հետաքրքրում ա քո կարծիքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տխուր քննարկում ա  :Sad:  Բայց մենք մեղավոր չենք: Էղած գործերի մեջ աշխարհի սկզբի նենց հետաքրքիր, նոր, մի քիչ ինտրիգային, մի քիչ խոխմա, մի քիչ նենց հավեսեին բան իսկականից չկա: Ուվալնյատն ա, որ սկզբունքորեն հետաքրքիր բաներ ա ասում, էն էլ մարդիկ ցինիզմ չեն սիրում, պադումայեշ: Սոմնիումը շատ շավ ա գրած, բայց որ խորանում ես, աշխարհի սկզբի հետ առանձնապես ոչ մի կապ: Իկարոն աշխարհի սկզբի մասին ա, բայց էտ էլ արդեն տեսել ենք: Ահագին գրողներ կախվել են կամ Ադամի ձվերից, կամ էլ լրիվ թեմայից հեռացել են, ու հետո ինչ-որ ձևով ուզեցել են կպպցնեն թեմային, բան դուրս չի եկել:  

Նոր էն «Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը» մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Կարդում եմ ու մտածում եմ, թե ինչ չափանիշներով ա ժյուրին էս ստեղծագործությունը թողել, որ հասնի քվերակության փուլ:  :Think:  էս ի՞նչ ա, ավանգարդիզմ ա, աբստրակցիոնիզմ ա, սյուռեալիզմ ա, ի՞նչ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2013), John (09.01.2013), Malxas (09.01.2013), Quyr Qery (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տխուր քննարկում ա  Բայց մենք մեղավոր չենք: Էղած գործերի մեջ աշխարհի սկզբի նենց հետաքրքիր, նոր, մի քիչ ինտրիգային, մի քիչ խոխմա, մի քիչ նենց հավեսեին բան իսկականից չկա: Ուվալնյատն ա, որ սկզբունքորեն հետաքրքիր բաներ ա ասում, էն էլ մարդիկ ցինիզմ չեն սիրում, պադումայեշ: Սոմնիումը շատ շավ ա գրած, բայց որ խորանում ես, աշխարհի սկզբի հետ առանձնապես ոչ մի կապ: Իկարոն աշխարհի սկզբի մասին ա, բայց էտ էլ արդեն տեսել ենք: Ահագին գրողներ կախվել են կամ Ադամի ձվերից, կամ էլ լրիվ թեմայից հեռացել են, ու հետո ինչ-որ ձևով ուզեցել են կպպցնեն թեմային, բան դուրս չի եկել:  
> 
> Նոր էն «Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը» մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Կարդում եմ ու մտածում եմ, թե ինչ չափանիշներով ա ժյուրին էս ստեղծագործությունը թողել, որ հասնի քվերակության փուլ:  էս ի՞նչ ա, ավանգարդիզմ ա, աբստրակցիոնիզմ ա, սյուռեալիզմ ա, ի՞նչ ա:


Ապեր, էդ նրանից ա որ սուտ ենք խոսում… ամեն մակարդակում ու ոլորտում… էս էլ նույնն ա… գիտենք որ սուտ ենք ասում, բայց ասում ենք իրար աչքերի մեջ նայելով… լավագույնները հավատում են իրանց ստին… էսքան բան… նույնիսկ էն քո սիրած կամ գրած տարբերակի մեջ կաս ստի մոմենտ… էն որ ասում ա "ես էլ եմ նրանցից մեկը" … իրականում գրողի չի հավատում որ "նրանցից" մեկն ա, նույնիսկ համոզված ա որ տարբեր ա ու բարձր, բայց քանի որ գրողն անխելք չի տեսնում ա որ չոր հաշվարկով դուրս ա գալիս որ ինքն էլ ա "սրանցից մեկը"… բայց մեկ ա չի հավատում…

We lie ապեր, we just fucking lie…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էս ինչ լռություն ա տիրում  :Sad:  էրեկ էս ժամին նենց ակտիվ էիք, հազիվ էի հասցնում կարդալ

----------


## Դավիթ

> Նոր էն «Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը» մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Կարդում եմ ու մտածում եմ, թե ինչ չափանիշներով ա ժյուրին էս ստեղծագործությունը թողել, որ հասնի քվերակության փուլ: * էս ի՞նչ ա, ավանգարդիզմ ա, աբստրակցիոնիզմ ա, սյուռեալիզմ ա, ի՞նչ ա*:



Դրա համար:  Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր տեսնել արձագանքները էս գործի պահով:

----------


## Արէա

Այ մարդ "ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ"-ի համար ինչի՞ չեք քվեարկում  :Sad: 
Ամենալավ, ամենասիրուն, ամենավարժ գրված գործն ա էս մրցույթում: Ընդամենը երկու ձայն ունի: Հեչ մտածել ե՞ք էդ անտեր խնձորը ուտելուց հետո ի՞նչ եղավ, ոնց եղավ, ի՞նչ զգացին, ի՞նչ արեցին: Աստվածաշնչում անկապ երկու տող ա գրած, կերան ու Աստված դուրս արեց: Բայց տենց չի լինում: Հեսա, կարդացեք.

Խոր լռություն տիրեց: Հրեշտակների ցնծագին ձայներն անգամ մարեցին: Ամպերին ձուլվեցին երգերի վերջին հնչյունները, արձագանքեցին ողբագին… Մինչ այդ անծանոթ մի զգացում տիրեց երկուսին էլ` անհանգստության, անորոշության ու տագնապի, որ բնավորվեց ներսում: Ի՜նչ անմեղությամբ և հույսով էին իրեն նայում Եվայի աչքերը…հրաշագեղ և չքնաղ իր Եվան: Անսովոր և ցավագին վախի նախազգացումով նրանք նայեցին միմյանց, մինչև կհնչեր աստվածային դատավճիռը…

Հետո ինքը գրկեց Եվային. ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող էր անել: Իսկ միգուցե ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի՞ ունենա: Ամեն ինչ կարծես առաջվանն է: Բայց հենց նույն պահին, իրենք էլ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու, նայեցին իրենց մարմնին…լուսե հագուստը անհետացել էր: Մերկ էին: Մարմինն իրենցն էր, բայց այնքան տարօրինակ էին այդ նոր զգայությունները`ամոթի, անհարմարության, նաև` անսովոր, մեղավոր հաճույքի: Մի խոր անդունդ էր լցվում երկուսի մեջ` իրենցից ո՞վ էր այս ամենի մեղավորը… իսկ միգուցե երկուսն էլ մեղավո՞ր էին: Լռությունն ավելի խորացավ, թափանցեց մարմնի յուրաքանչյուր բջիջի մեջ: 
Հիշեց, թե ինչպես Եվան ավելի սեղմվեց իրեն: Զգում էր նրա մարմնի ջերմությունը: Չէր ցանկանում, որ տխրեր իր Եվան, ինչքան էլ որ մեղավոր զգա իրեն:

Էս ի՜նչ լավն ա  :Love: 
Սիրում եմ հեղինակին:

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրա համար:  Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր տեսնել արձագանքները էս գործի պահով:


տեսա՞ր հիմա…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ մարդ "ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ"-ի համար ինչի՞ չեք քվեարկում 
> Ամենալավ, ամենասիրուն, ամենավարժ գրված գործն ա էս մրցույթում: Ընդամենը երկու ձայն ունի: Հեչ մտածել ե՞ք էդ անտեր խնձորը ուտելուց հետո ի՞նչ եղավ, ոնց եղավ, ի՞նչ զգացին, ի՞նչ արեցին: Աստվածաշնչում անկապ երկու տող ա գրած, կերան ու Աստված դուրս արեց: Բայց տենց չի լինում: Հեսա, կարդացեք.
> 
> Խոր լռություն տիրեց: Հրեշտակների ցնծագին ձայներն անգամ մարեցին: Ամպերին ձուլվեցին երգերի վերջին հնչյունները, արձագանքեցին ողբագին… Մինչ այդ անծանոթ մի զգացում տիրեց երկուսին էլ` անհանգստության, անորոշության ու տագնապի, որ բնավորվեց ներսում: Ի՜նչ անմեղությամբ և հույսով էին իրեն նայում Եվայի աչքերը…հրաշագեղ և չքնաղ իր Եվան: Անսովոր և ցավագին վախի նախազգացումով նրանք նայեցին միմյանց, մինչև կհնչեր աստվածային դատավճիռը…
> 
> Հետո ինքը գրկեց Եվային. ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող էր անել: Իսկ միգուցե ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի՞ ունենա: Ամեն ինչ կարծես առաջվանն է: Բայց հենց նույն պահին, իրենք էլ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու, նայեցին իրենց մարմնին…լուսե հագուստը անհետացել էր: Մերկ էին: Մարմինն իրենցն էր, բայց այնքան տարօրինակ էին այդ նոր զգայությունները`ամոթի, անհարմարության, նաև` անսովոր, մեղավոր հաճույքի: Մի խոր անդունդ էր լցվում երկուսի մեջ` իրենցից ո՞վ էր այս ամենի մեղավորը… իսկ միգուցե երկուսն էլ մեղավո՞ր էին: Լռությունն ավելի խորացավ, թափանցեց մարմնի յուրաքանչյուր բջիջի մեջ: 
> Հիշեց, թե ինչպես Եվան ավելի սեղմվեց իրեն: Զգում էր նրա մարմնի ջերմությունը: Չէր ցանկանում, որ տխրեր իր Եվան, ինչքան էլ որ մեղավոր զգա իրեն:
> 
> Էս ի՜նչ լավն ա 
> Սիրում եմ հեղինակին:


Ապեր, ես ամեն խնձոր ուտելուց եմ էսի զգում… էս ինչ ա՞ որ… բայց էն դրախտինը fucking hurts, hurts like hell

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր, ես ամեն խնձոր ուտելուց եմ էսի զգում… էս ինչ ա՞ որ… բայց էն դրախտինը fucking hurts, hurts like hell


Է Մեֆ: Եվայի պատճառով դրախտից դուրս են եկել, ինքը մտածում ա հանկարծ Եվան չտխրի: Յանի քո տիրոջ մերն էլ, դրախտինն էլ, ձեռներդ հեռու Եվայիցս: 
Լացս գալիս ա էնքան լավն ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա տեսա: Ժողովուրդ, չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ էիք սպասում մրցույթից, որը թեմատիկ ա և միայն 3-4 շաբաթ ժամանակա տրված հեղինակներին: 

Մեֆ, ասեցիր Զահրատ ես սիրում, չէ՞: Մի հատ Զահրատի  ամենա սիրած գործդ դիր  ստեղ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա տեսա: Ժողովուրդ, չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ էիք սպասում մրցույթից, որը թեմատիկ ա և միայն 3-4 շաբաթ ժամանակա տրված հեղինակներին: 
> 
> Մեֆ, ասեցիր Զահրատ ես սիրում, չէ՞: Մի հատ Զահրատի  ամենա սիրած գործդ դիր  ստեղ:


ապեր մեծ հաճույքով, բոլորն էլ սիրում եմ, բայց ինչքան էլ էս մարդիկ վատ գրած լինեն անհարմար եմ զգում իրանց գործերի քննարկման ընթացքում Զահրատի գործը դնեմ… 

Դավ ջան, հասկանում ենք ապեր, ու ոչ մեկին չենք մեղադրում, համենայն դեպս ես… երբեմն կոպիտ ա ստացվում քննարկումը, որի համար անձամբ ես զղջում եմ… 

ու մի բան էլ Դավ... you've done a great job, you put your precious time... Thank you

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրա համար:  Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր տեսնել արձագանքները էս գործի պահով:


Արձագանք: Տենց «գործերի» դեմը պետք ա նենց առնել, որ քոքը կտրվի: Ինչ-որ մեկը, դոզի տակ, բառեր ա շարում իրար կողքի, հետո կետադրական նշաններ ա ավելցնում ու անունը դնում ա ստեղծագործություն: Որ մի բան էլ ասես, կթռնեն դեմքիդ. «բա, գիտեք, դուք իմ հոգեվիճակը չեք հասկանում»:

----------

Malxas (09.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Է Մեֆ: Եվայի պատճառով դրախտից դուրս են եկել, ինքը մտածում ա հանկարծ Եվան չտխրի: *Յանի քո տիրոջ մերն էլ, դրախտինն էլ, ձեռներդ հեռու Եվայիցս*: 
> Լացս գալիս ա էնքան լավն ա:


իսկականից լավ ա…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Է Մեֆ: Եվայի պատճառով դրախտից դուրս են եկել, ինքը մտածում ա հանկարծ Եվան չտխրի: Յանի քո տիրոջ մերն էլ, դրախտինն էլ, ձեռներդ հեռու Եվայիցս: 
> Լացս գալիս ա էնքան լավն ա:


Արէա, լավ էլի  :Sad:  մեկ-մեկ դու նենց բաներ կհավանես: ախր մենակ էն, որ ադամ-եվա ա արել հեղինակը, արդեն խոսում ա իրա երևակայության բացակայության մասին: էլ չեմ խոսում, որ էդ գործը բացարձակ չի տպավորվել: չեմ էլ հիշում՝ է՞դ մեկն էր, որ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ, թե՞ մյուս ադամ-եվան, բայց դա արդեն խոսում ա գործի՝ բավական անհաջող լինելու մասին:

----------

Malxas (09.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արէա, լավ էլի  մեկ-մեկ դու նենց բաներ կհավանես: *ախր մենակ էն, որ ադամ-եվա ա արել հեղինակը, արդեն խոսում ա իրա երևակայության բացակայության մասին*: էլ չեմ խոսում, որ էդ գործը բացարձակ չի տպավորվել: չեմ էլ հիշում՝ է՞դ մեկն էր, որ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ, թե՞ մյուս ադամ-եվան, բայց դա արդեն խոսում ա գործի՝ բավական անհաջող լինելու մասին:


Ադամն ու Եվան չի խնդիրը Բյուր ջան, մոտեցումն ա… ընկալումը, հայացքը… ես գործը չեմ պաշտպանում…

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, լավ էլի  մեկ-մեկ դու նենց բաներ կհավանես: ախր մենակ էն, որ ադամ-եվա ա արել հեղինակը, արդեն խոսում ա իրա երևակայության բացակայության մասին: էլ չեմ խոսում, որ էդ գործը բացարձակ չի տպավորվել: չեմ էլ հիշում՝ է՞դ մեկն էր, որ չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ, թե՞ մյուս ադամ-եվան, բայց դա արդեն խոսում ա գործի՝ բավական անհաջող լինելու մասին:


Ադամի ու Եվայի մասին գրելը երևակայության պակասի մասի՞ն է խոսում: Ինչի՞ ես տենց մտածում: Էդ ի՞նչ ա, արգելված թեմա ա՞: Ես հավատացյալ չեմ, ու էդ խնձորի պատմությանն էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց մի անգամ էլ հլը կարդա, տես ինչ հետաքրքիր ա ներկայացրած էդ պատմությունը, տես ինչքան բարություն ու նվիրվածություն կա, տես ոնց ա խոսում Եվայի մասին:
Նոր բոլոր տարբերակների վրայով մի անգամ էլ անցա, ուզում էի ստուգել, թե որը երկրորդ անգամ կկարողանամ կարդալ: Մենակ էս տարբերակն էր: Մի ուրիշ կարգի լուսավոր ու տխուր տրամադրություն ա ստեղծում: Շատ լավն ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Տրիբուն ջան, այդ հեղինակը շատ լավ գործեր ունի ուրիշ ոճի մեջ, բայց այս դեպքում, էս մի գործը լավ չի ստացվել:

Մեֆ, ինձ կոմպիմենտներ պետք չեն, հաստատ: :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Տրիբուն ջան, այդ հեղինակը շատ լավ գործեր ունի ուրիշ ոճի մեջ, բայց այս դեպքում, էս մի գործը լավ չի ստացվել:

Մեֆ, ինձ կոմպիմենտներ պետք չեն, հաստատ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն ջան, այդ հեղինակը շատ լավ գործեր ունի ուրիշ ոճի մեջ, բայց այս դեպքում, էս մի գործը լավ չի ստացվել:
> 
> Մեֆ, ինձ կոմպիմենտներ պետք չեն, հաստատ:


Դավ դու գիտես ես կոմպլիմենտ ընդհանրապես չեմ անում… ինչ կա էն եմ ասում…

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Դավիթ (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ադամի ու Եվայի մասին գրելը երևակայության պակասի մասի՞ն է խոսում: Ինչի՞ ես տենց մտածում: Էդ ի՞նչ ա, արգելված թեմա ա՞: Ես հավատացյալ չեմ, ու էդ խնձորի պատմությանն էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց մի անգամ էլ հլը կարդա, տես ինչ հետաքրքիր ա ներկայացրած էդ պատմությունը, տես ինչքան բարություն ու նվիրվածություն կա, տես ոնց ա խոսում Եվայի մասին:
> Նոր բոլոր տարբերակների վրայով մի անգամ էլ անցա, ուզում էի ստուգել, թե որը երկրորդ անգամ կկարողանամ կարդալ: Մենակ էս տարբերակն էր: Մի ուրիշ կարգի լուսավոր ու տխուր տրամադրություն ա ստեղծում: Շատ լավն ա:


Լավ, քո խաթր կկարդամ: Էն անգամ էլ էն սահմանները կարդացնել տվեցիր, բայց դուրս չեկավ:

----------

Արէա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արէա, լավ էլի  մեկ-մեկ դու նենց բաներ կհավանես: ախր մենակ էն, որ ադամ-եվա ա արել հեղինակը, արդեն խոսում ա իրա երևակայության բացակայության մասին:


Բյուր, քո քվերակած տարբերակների մեջ էլ կան Ադամ-Եվաներ, օրինակ նույն Իկարոն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արէա, ուրեմն քո խաթր սկսեցի նորից կարդալ: Զոռով ինձ ստիպելով, կոտորվելով, տառապելով հասա էս տողին.




> Անսահման կարոտի և սիրո ալիքները փրփրադեզ օվկիանոսի նման ծառս եղան հոգում


Ու ստեղից ասեցի՝ թող ների ինձ հեղինակը, հեղինակի արարիչը, ադամը, եվան ու ողջ մարդկությունն էս երկնքի տակ, բայց ես էս գործը չեմ կարա մինչև վերջ կարդամ:

Ախր իսկականից երևակայության բացակայություն ա: Լավ, ասենք թե Ադամ-Եվա թեման վերցրեց: Բայց կարելի էր հետաքրքիր լուծում տալ, ոչ թե Աստվածաշունչը նույնությամբ վերատպել: Ոչ մի սյուժետային զարգացում, ոչ մի սյուրպրիզ: Սաղ նենց ա, ոնց որ Աստվածաշնչում ա: Շատ էլ որ կողքից անկապ-անիմաստ նկարագրություններ են ավելացված, ընդ որում՝ մեջը լիքը պաթոս: Ախր Ծննդոցը գրողը մի բան գիտեր, որ էդ ամեն ինչը մի երկու տողով էր գրել, ինչու՞ ա հեղինակը փորձել սենց ձգձգել ու ձանձրացնել առանց գոնե մի նոր խոսք ասելու: 

Թող ների ինձ հեղինակը... ես էսքան կոպիտ չէի լինի, եթե նորից կարդալու չուղարկեին:

Արէա ջան, մեկ-մեկ քո գրական ճաշակը չեմ հասկանում, իսկապես չեմ հասկանում  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո քվերակած տարբերակների մեջ էլ կան Ադամ-Եվաներ, օրինակ նույն Իկարոն:


Շին, իմ քվեարկած տարբերակները Ծննդոցի առաջին երեք գլխի արտատպում չեն: Ու ասել եմ՝ էս անգամ ստանդարտներս ահագին իջացրած եմ քվեարկել: Բայց էդ իջացրած ստանդարտներով հանդերձ էս գործին ձայն չեմ տվել ու լավ էլ արել եմ: Ախր ինչի՞ն տամ: Ոչ մի բան չկա էս գործի մեջ, բացի գրագիտությունից: Իսկ դա, ոնց որ Կակտուսն ա ասում, նենց բան ա, որի մասին չպիտի խոսվի:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, իմ քվեարկած տարբերակները Ծննդոցի առաջին երեք գլխի արտատպում չեն: Ու ասել եմ՝ էս անգամ ստանդարտներս ահագին իջացրած եմ քվեարկել: Բայց էդ իջացրած ստանդարտներով հանդերձ էս գործին ձայն չեմ տվել ու լավ էլ արել եմ: Ախր ինչի՞ն տամ: Ոչ մի բան չկա էս գործի մեջ, բացի գրագիտությունից: Իսկ դա, ոնց որ Կակտուսն ա ասում, նենց բան ա, որի մասին չպիտի խոսվի:


Ա դե սաղ էս Արեան ա անում, իր հավանած տարբերակները նենց սկսում ա փառաբանել ու սաղին պատերով տալ, թե էս խի չեք հավանում, որ անկախ քեզնից սկսում ես էդ գործի նկատմամբ մի բան էլ վատ տրամադրվել: Այ մարդ հավանել ես, քվեարկիր, մեզնից ինչ ես ուզում, ի:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Srtik (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Արէա (09.01.2013), Ուլուանա (09.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, ուրեմն քո խաթր սկսեցի նորից կարդալ: Զոռով ինձ ստիպելով, կոտորվելով, տառապելով հասա էս տողին.


Սենց ինչ էլ կարդաս, չես կարդալու:




> Ախր իսկականից երևակայության բացակայություն ա: Լավ, ասենք թե Ադամ-Եվա թեման վերցրեց: Բայց կարելի էր հետաքրքիր լուծում տալ, ոչ թե Աստվածաշունչը նույնությամբ վերատպել: Ոչ մի սյուժետային զարգացում, ոչ մի սյուրպրիզ: Սաղ նենց ա, ոնց որ Աստվածաշնչում ա: Շատ էլ որ կողքից անկապ-անիմաստ նկարագրություններ են ավելացված, ընդ որում՝ մեջը լիքը պաթոս: Ախր Ծննդոցը գրողը մի բան գիտեր, որ էդ ամեն ինչը մի երկու տողով էր գրել, ինչու՞ ա հեղինակը փորձել սենց ձգձգել ու ձանձրացնել առանց գոնե մի նոր խոսք ասելու:


Ես Ծննդոցը որ կարդում եմ ոչ Ադամին եմ տեսնում, ոչ Եվային: Ամենակարող Արարիչն ա չորս կողմը փրթում թափում, մարդիկ չկան: Էստեղ մարդիկ են, ու էդ մարդիկ թքած ունեն դրախտի վրա, որովհետև սիրում են ու միասին են: 
Վիսոցկին ասում ա. ես դրախտից անգամ կվերադառնամ քո մոտ, ու խնձորներ կբերեմ քեզ: 
Լավն ա Բյուր ջան: Նոր մոտեցում ա: Էստեղ Աստված չկա: Էստեղ մարդն ա գլխավոր դերում: Հավեսն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ա դե սաղ էս Արեան ա անում, իր հավանած տարբերակները նենց սկսում ա փառաբանել ու սաղին պատերով տալ, թե էս խի չեք հավանում, որ անկախ քեզնից սկսում ես էդ գործի նկատմամբ մի բան էլ վատ տրամադրվել: Այ մարդ հավանել ես, քվեարկիր, մեզնից ինչ ես ուզում, ի:


Արխային, էս գործի նկատմամբ ի սկզբանե վատ էի տրամադրվել: Նայի, մենակ հինգ գործի օգտին չեմ քվեարկել, սա էլ դրանց մեջ: Ուղղակի ստիպեց էլի, որ ավելի մանրամասն արտահայտվեմ  :Sad:  սենց գործը չեն ուղարկի երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու: 

Ու իսկականից, Արէա, քվեարկի էլի: Մեկ ա մենք ի՞նչ, մենք արդեն քվեարկել ենք:

Մեկ էլ մտածեցի՝ ով կարող ա հեղինակը լինի, բայց բերանս փակում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

Բան չեք հասկանում էլի  :Beee:

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց ինչ էլ կարդաս, չես կարդալու:


Լավ էլի... հլը էն սահմանների դեպքում սկիզբը հաղթահարեցի, հետո կարդացվեց: Հլը էնտեղ էլի ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան կար, բայց էն անգամ մենակ ամենա-ամենաներին էի քվեարկել: Բայց սա ի՞նչ ա: Գոնե թեթև կարդացվեր: Էդ էլ չկա:





> Ես Ծննդոցը որ կարդում եմ ոչ Ադամին եմ տեսնում, ոչ Եվային: Ամենակարող Արարիչն ա չորս կողմը փրթում թափում, մարդիկ չկան: Էստեղ մարդիկ են, ու էդ մարդիկ թքած ունեն դրախտի վրա, որովհետև սիրում են ու միասին են: 
> Վիսոցկին ասում ա. ես դրախտից անգամ կվերադառնամ քո մոտ, ու խնձորներ կբերեմ քեզ: 
> Լավն ա Բյուր ջան: Նոր մոտեցում ա: Էստեղ Աստված չկա: Էստեղ մարդն ա գլխավոր դերում: Հավեսն ա:



Արէա, լավ էլի... քեզ թվում ա՝ հեղինակն էդքան հասկացե՞լ ա, որ մարդկանց մասին ա գրում: Ախր պրիմիտիվիզմը թափում ա վրայից: Դու ես փորփրել, չեղած տեղից ինչ-որ բան փորձել հասկանալ: Էդ կարծես-ով ու անգամ-ով վերջացող նախադասություններն էլ լրիվ ասում են, որ հեղինակը գրելուց շա՜տ հեռու ա: Ավելին՝ աչքիս քառասուն տարեկան տոտաներից մեկն ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Բա հլը 10–րդ տարբերակը ինչ լավն ա  :Smile:  




> 10–րդ տարբերակ
> *ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-4*
> 
> ...Աթոռին նստելու համար աչքեր պետք չեն իրականում, հետույք է պետք:...


բա էսի խի ա սենց իգնոր-լիստ ընկել  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013), Տրիբուն (09.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Շինարարը ճիշտ ա ասում էլի, թե ռադդ քաշի գնա քնելու, ինչ ես ձենդ գլուխդ գցել: Յանի ուզում եմ մի լավ բան արած լինեմ, էն էլ մարդկանց ավելի շատ դեմ եմ տրամադրում: Ում ուզում եք քվեարկեք է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա հլը 10–րդ տարբերակը ինչ լավն ա  
> 
> 
> 
> բա էսի խի ա սենց իգնոր-լիստ ընկել


Որտև ձանձրալի ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շինարարը ճիշտ ա ասում էլի, թե ռադդ քաշի գնա քնելու, ինչ ես ձենդ գլուխդ գցել: Յանի ուզում եմ մի լավ բան արած լինեմ, էն էլ մարդկանց ավելի շատ դեմ եմ տրամադրում: *Ում ուզում եք քվեարկեք է:*


Մենք սաղս քվեարկել ենք արդեն  :Jpit:  դու քո մասին խոսա  :Tongue:

----------

Sagittarius (09.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շինարարըճիշտ ա ասում* էլի, *թե ռադդ քաշի գնա քնելու*, ինչ ես ձենդ գլուխդ գցել: Յանի ուզում եմ մի լավ բան արած լինեմ, էն էլ մարդկանց ավելի շատ դեմ եմ տրամադրում: Ում ուզում եք քվեարկեք է:


Մեղա, էս ինչ խեղաթյուրել ես խեղաթյուրում, Արեա ջան: Այսպես է գրվում պատմությունը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շինարարը ճիշտ ա ասում էլի, թե ռադդ քաշի գնա քնելու, ինչ ես ձենդ գլուխդ գցել: Յանի ուզում եմ մի լավ բան արած լինեմ, էն էլ մարդկանց ավելի շատ դեմ եմ տրամադրում: Ում ուզում եք քվեարկեք է:


դու հո դաշնակցությունը չես, քվեարկի տենանք  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու հո դաշնակցությունը չես, քվեարկի տենանք


Հիմա սաղ ակումբով ընկած Արէային համոզում ենք, որ քվեարկի  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Գալաթեան էլ չի քվեարկել, ինչի եք մենակ ինձ ասում:  :Not I:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալաթեան էլ չի քվեարկել, ինչի եք մենակ ինձ ասում:


Բայց Գալաթեան սրան-նրան չի համոզում ինչ-որ ախմախ տարբերակ նորից կարդալ:

----------


## Արէա

Ախմախ չի: Գնացի է:

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչ լռություն ա... Աչքիս էն «շողոքորթ»-ի մասին գրառումը վերջնականապես կոտրեց բոլորի հավեսը:
Էհ...
Էլ բան չե՞ք գրելու, հանգիստ խղճով գնամ քնելո՞ւ  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վաղը մի անգամ էլ աչքի կանցկացնեմ բոլորը ու կքվեարկեմ, հիմա շատ հոգնած եմ էդքան վերանայելու համար:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հինգ ժամից վերջանում ա քվեարկությունը, վերջապես առավոտը կտեսնենք ով ով էր:

----------


## ivy

> Վաղը մի անգամ էլ աչքի կանցկացնեմ բոլորը ու կքվեարկեմ, հիմա շատ հոգնած եմ էդքան վերանայելու համար:


Վայ, դեռ մի օր էլ կա՞  :Shok:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հինգ ժամից վերջանում ա քվեարկությունը, վերջապես առավոտը կտեսնենք ով ով էր:


էտ ո՞նց՝

Այս հարցումը կփակվի 11.01.2013, ժամը՝ 07:21-ին

----------

ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ, Ռիփ, ես էլ վատացա:  :Jpit:  Ասում եմ՝ ես եմ սաղ խառնել:

Բայց դե մեկ ա, քվեարկությունը շատ բան չի փոխի:

----------


## ivy

> էտ ո՞նց՝
> 
> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 11.01.2013, ժամը՝ 07:21-ին


Հա, ես սխալ էի հիշում...

----------

Sagittarius (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ մարդ "ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ"-ի համար ինչի՞ չեք քվեարկում 
> Ամենալավ, ամենասիրուն, ամենավարժ գրված գործն ա էս մրցույթում: Ընդամենը երկու ձայն ունի: Հեչ մտածել ե՞ք էդ անտեր խնձորը ուտելուց հետո ի՞նչ եղավ, ոնց եղավ, ի՞նչ զգացին, ի՞նչ արեցին: Աստվածաշնչում անկապ երկու տող ա գրած, կերան ու Աստված դուրս արեց: Բայց տենց չի լինում: Հեսա, կարդացեք.
> 
> Խոր լռություն տիրեց: Հրեշտակների ցնծագին ձայներն անգամ մարեցին: Ամպերին ձուլվեցին երգերի վերջին հնչյունները, արձագանքեցին ողբագին… Մինչ այդ անծանոթ մի զգացում տիրեց երկուսին էլ` անհանգստության, անորոշության ու տագնապի, որ բնավորվեց ներսում: Ի՜նչ անմեղությամբ և հույսով էին իրեն նայում Եվայի աչքերը…հրաշագեղ և չքնաղ իր Եվան: Անսովոր և ցավագին վախի նախազգացումով նրանք նայեցին միմյանց, մինչև կհնչեր աստվածային դատավճիռը…
> 
> Հետո ինքը գրկեց Եվային. ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող էր անել: Իսկ միգուցե ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի՞ ունենա: Ամեն ինչ կարծես առաջվանն է: Բայց հենց նույն պահին, իրենք էլ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու, նայեցին իրենց մարմնին…լուսե հագուստը անհետացել էր: Մերկ էին: Մարմինն իրենցն էր, բայց այնքան տարօրինակ էին այդ նոր զգայությունները`ամոթի, անհարմարության, նաև` անսովոր, մեղավոր հաճույքի: Մի խոր անդունդ էր լցվում երկուսի մեջ` իրենցից ո՞վ էր այս ամենի մեղավորը… իսկ միգուցե երկուսն էլ մեղավո՞ր էին: Լռությունն ավելի խորացավ, թափանցեց մարմնի յուրաքանչյուր բջիջի մեջ: 
> Հիշեց, թե ինչպես Եվան ավելի սեղմվեց իրեն: Զգում էր նրա մարմնի ջերմությունը: Չէր ցանկանում, որ տխրեր իր Եվան, ինչքան էլ որ մեղավոր զգա իրեն:
> 
> Էս ի՜նչ լավն ա 
> *Սիրում եմ հեղինակին*:


Սիրում եմ քո հուզմունքը, Արէա ջան…

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> մենակ էն, որ ադամ-եվա ա արել հեղինակը, արդեն խոսում ա իրա երևակայության բացակայության մասին:


Դավ ջան, խնդրում եմ, հանկարծ մրցույթ չկազմակերպես, որի թեման կլինի ամուսնությունը կամ ընտանիքը:
Վախենամ, այնքան տրիվիալ կդիտվի տղամարդու և կնոջ կապը, որ բոլորը գեյերի ու լեսբիների մասին կգրեն:

Եվ, որպեսզի երևակայությունը չբացակայի, երեխաներին էլ մատով կսարքեն:


Հ.Գ. Բյուր ջան, ասածս միայն քեզ չի վերաբերվում: Ուղղակի իրոք, արդեն հոգնեցնում է հակա-ադամաեվայական այդ ստերեոտիպը, որը շատերն են մատին փաթաթան դարձրել: Կարծես, թե Ադամ ու Եվա անուններն արդեն իսկ հակասում են աշխարհի սկզբին: 
Ինչու՞ եք այդքան միակողմանի նայում հարցին: Երևի, նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել. հակակողմանի…

Ու կարծես թե ընդհանրապես հնարավոր չէր այդ մասին լավ պատմվածք գրել…

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013)

----------


## impression

Sambitbaba ջան, իհարկե հնարավոր էր, մենակ թե դա վաղուց ու շատ հիանալիորեն արել ա Մարկ Տվենը...  :Smile:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013), Mephistopheles (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շին, իմ քվեարկած տարբերակները Ծննդոցի առաջին երեք գլխի արտատպում չեն: Ու ասել եմ՝ էս անգամ ստանդարտներս ահագին իջացրած եմ քվեարկել: Բայց էդ իջացրած ստանդարտներով հանդերձ էս գործին ձայն չեմ տվել ու լավ էլ արել եմ: Ախր ինչի՞ն տամ: Ոչ մի բան չկա էս գործի մեջ, բացի գրագիտությունից: Իսկ դա, ոնց որ Կակտուսն ա ասում, նենց բան ա, որի մասին չպիտի խոսվի:


Այս գրառմանդ հետ համաձայն եմ, Բյուր ջան: Ու եթե վերևի գրառմանդ մեջ Մեֆի սևացրած նախադասությունը չլիներ /որ Մեֆը սևացրել էր՝ հետո եմ տեսել, հակառակ դեպքում երևի չգրեի էլ/, ես իմ գրառումը չէի անի…
Էնպես որ, կներես… :Վարդ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան, իհարկե հնարավոր էր, մենակ թե դա վաղուց ու շատ հիանալիորեն արել ա Մարկ Տվենը...


Եվ ոչ միայն նա:

Բայց, մի՞թե դա նշանակում է, որ…

…չպետք է գրվեր "Ծերունին և ծովը", որովհետև արդեն գրված էր "Մոբի Դիկը":

----------


## impression

> Եվ ոչ միայն նա:
> 
> Բայց, մի՞թե դա նշանակում է, որ…
> 
> …չպետք է գրվեր "Ծերունին և ծովը", որովհետև արդեն գրված էր "Մոբի Դիկը":


միանշանակ պետք է գրվեր, բայց մենք էլ ընդունենք, որ Ակումբում ամեն քայլի Հեմինգուեյ չես տեսնի, որ ասես՝ ջհանդամ, դե թող զբաղվի, մեկա ինչ էլ գրի՝ իրանից առաջ գրածներից լավ ա գրելու  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Սամ ջան, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, ասեմ նաև իմ տեսակետը: Երբ տասնչորս գործ կա կարդալու, իմ աչքը առաջին հերթին օրիգնալին է կպնում: Իրար հետևից գրած Ադամները, որոնք խիստ բանալ կերպով կապված են տրված թեմային, ինձ ոչ միայն չեն գրավում, այլև ձանձրացնում են:
Գուցե եթե հանդիպեի էդ Ադամներից մեկին մի ամսագրում՝ որպես առանձին պատմվածք՝ առանց տրված թեմայի ու մրցույթի, լավ էլ կարդայի, բայց էստեղ ու հիմա դա չի կարդացվում: Սա իմ մոտեցումն է, ու հաստատ ոչ բոլորն են էսպես մտածում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> միանշանակ պետք է գրվեր, բայց մենք էլ ընդունենք, որ Ակումբում ամեն քայլի Հեմինգուեյ չես տեսնի, որ ասես՝ ջհանդամ, դե թող զբաղվի, մեկա ինչ էլ գրի՝ իրանից առաջ գրածներից լավ ա գրելու


Բայց եթե, impression ջան, մենք Ծերունի բառը լսելուց ֆազներս գցենք այնպես, ինչպես գցում ենք հիմա՝ ադամեվայից, միգուցէ Հեմինգուեյ է՞լ չկարդանք:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Բայց եթե, impression ջան, մենք Ծերունի բառը լսելուց ֆազներս գցենք այնպես, ինչպես գցում ենք հիմա՝ ադամեվայից, միգուցէ Հեմինգուեյ է՞լ չկարդանք:


այ չէ  :Smile:  սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարթություն գնաց
իմ ասածն էն էր, որ կարելի ա մի քիչ համեստ լինել ու նաև վատ չէր լինի մի քիչ էլ կարդացած լինել, որ իմանաս՝ էս տիպի մոտիվներով հայտնի ու հիանալի մի գործ արդեն կա, արի մի քիչ համեստաբար մտածեմ, թե դժվար ինձ մոտ ավելի լավ ստացվի, ու քանի որ ավելի լավ գործն արդեն կա, ինչից լավ կլիներ, որ տեղյակ լինեի, քանի որ կարդացած լինելը, ճիշտ ա, մոդայիկ չի, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ պետքական բան ա, ավելի նպատակահարմար կլիներ գրել մի ուրիշ մոտիվով: 

ու հա, եթե ակումբում մրցույթ լինի՝ ծերունին ու ծովը մոտիվներով, ապա մասնակիցը կամ կատարյալ հանճար պետք ա լինի, կամ հանճարեղ միամիտ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), John (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ....կարելի ա մի քիչ համեստ լինել ու նաև վատ չէր լինի մի քիչ էլ կարդացած լինել, որ իմանաս՝ էս տիպի մոտիվներով հայտնի ու հիանալի մի գործ արդեն կա, արի մի քիչ համեստաբար մտածեմ, թե դժվար ինձ մոտ ավելի լավ ստացվի, ու քանի որ ավելի լավ գործն արդեն կա, ինչից լավ կլիներ, որ տեղյակ լինեի, քանի որ կարդացած լինելը, ճիշտ ա, մոդայիկ չի, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ պետքական բան ա, ավելի նպատակահարմար կլիներ գրել մի ուրիշ մոտիվով:....


Այ ես սենց եմ մտածում, դրա համար էլ ոչ մի մրցույթի չեմ մասնակցում  :Cray:  Մանավանդ որ էն էլ եմ մտածում, որ ինչ մոտիվ էլ ընտրեմ, մեկ ա, հավանականություն կա, որ դրանով էլ են արդեն ինձնից լավ գրել, ուղղակի ես էդ մասին չգիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, ստեղ միանշանակ ճիշտ կամ սխալ դժվար ա որոշել… 

երբ մասնակցում ես մրցույթի, ապա քո խնդիրը լինում ա լինել օրիգինալ հեշտ ընկալելի, դիպուկ ու կարճ և հաշվի ես առնում ժուրին.… հաղթելու համատ սրանք են պետք իմ անձնական կարծիքով… հաղթում ա էն գործը որը ժուրիի դուրը գալիս ա… ու դա պարտադիր չի որ լինի ամենալավ գործը… էս պարագային ադամեվա մոտեցումը շահեկան չի քանի որ ամենականխատեսելի ու ստանդարտ մոտեցումն ա որը ենթագիտակցաբար առաջացնում ա մի տեսակ հակակրանք… 

սա ասելով չի նշանակում որ ադամեվա թեման միանշանակ վատ ա ու անպայման պտի համեմատվի մեծերի հետ ու չի նշանակում որ սպառված ա ու ոչինչ ասել հնարավոր չի… կարելի ա ու դեռ կասվի, թեմաները միշտ էլ նույնն են եղել, սեր, կյանք, մերժում և այլն… հարցը ստեղ մոտեցումն ա, ընկալումը…

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, ասեմ նաև իմ տեսակետը: Երբ տասնչորս գործ կա կարդալու, իմ աչքը առաջին հերթին օրիգնալին է կպնում: Իրար հետևից գրած Ադամները, որոնք խիստ բանալ կերպով կապված են տրված թեմային, ինձ ոչ միայն չեն գրավում, այլև ձանձրացնում են:
> Գուցե եթե հանդիպեի էդ Ադամներից մեկին մի ամսագրում՝ որպես առանձին պատմվածք՝ առանց տրված թեմայի ու մրցույթի, լավ էլ կարդայի, բայց էստեղ ու հիմա դա չի կարդացվում: Սա իմ մոտեցումն է, ու հաստատ ոչ բոլորն են էսպես մտածում:


Ես այսպես եմ հասկանում, Այվի ջան. եթե մարդ չի կարողանում կտրվել իր վերապահություններից, ուրեմն նա դատելու իրավունք չունի: 
Հիմա հա, ստացվեց այնպես, որ իրոք, գնահատականի արժանի ոչինչ չգտնվեց: Բայց կարող էր նաև հակառակը լինել, ճիշտ չէ՞: Ինձ էլ, օրինակ ոչինչ դուր չեկավ: Բայց եթե ասենք, "Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 6"-ը լիներ մի հոյակապ պատմվածք ու հերոսներն էլ Ադամն ու Եվան լինեին, դու ինչ է, չպե՞տք է այն գնահատեիր: Համոզված եմ, որ կգնահատեիր… եթե կարդայիր:

Նայիր Մեֆի քլնգումները: Քանի՞ տեղ է նա պատմվածքի վատ լինելը Ադամ ու Եվայով պատճառաբանել: Մարդը խոսում է պատմվածքների թերությունների, այլ ոչ թե ծեծված պատմության մասին: Չնայած այն բանին, որ մեր մեջ երևի ամենա-ադամաեվայա-ատյացը նա պետք է լիներ: Իսկ եթե իրոք մի արժանի բան լիներ, համոզված եմ, որ նա իր կարծիքով բոլորիդ ուղղակի կստիպե՛ր կարդալ այդ գործը: Լրջորեն եմ ասում. մենք բոլորս կարիք ունենք սովորել Մեֆից՝ դատել:

Գիտես, կամա թե ակամա, հիշեցի իմ մուտքը Ակումբ: Երբ տեղադրեցի իմ "Խնձորների Հոր միտքը": /Ափսոս, տեղադրել էի այն ժամանակ, թե չէ հիմա կուղարկեի այս մրցույթին…/ :Wink: 
Մի քանի էջանոց գործից մարդիկ կարծիքներ էին կազմել ընդամենը, ինչպես շատերն էին խոստովանում, մի երեք տող կարդալով: Արարիչ… Եդեմական Այգի… Ադամ… Հին է, ծեծված է, էլի չգիտեմ ինչ:
Չէ, մի կարծիր, ես ինքս շատ լավ գիտեմ իմ "պոէզիայի" արժեքը և առանձնապես մեծ կարծիք չէի էլ սպասում, բայց ինձ շատ զարմացրեց ու տխրեցրեց այն, որ ես զգացի, որ այդ գործն ըստ արժանվույն չգնահատելու պատճառը ոչ այնքան իմ պոէզիայի թուլությունն էր, որքան հենց թեմայի վերաբերյալ նախախնամությունը: Որովհետև նրանք, ովքեր կարողացան անցնել դրա վրայով, գտան, որ միտքը նոր էր և օրիգինալ, չնայած իր ծեծվածությանը: Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ առաջին տողերը նույնիսկ իմն էլ չէին, այլ Բորիս Գրեբենշչիկովինը…

Ես պատմեցի իմ այս անհաջող փորձի մասին, որովհետև չէի ուզենա, որ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ իմ վիճակում լիներ:

Եվ, հետո, եթե խոսքը օրիգինալության մասին է, ի՞նչ մի օրիգինալ պատմվածք է, ասենք, "Իկարոն", որ, հավանաբար, առաջին մրցանակը կստանա…

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), kivera (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սամ, իմ կարծիքով, ադամ-եվան թերություններից մեկն ա, ոչ թե միակ թերությունը: Օրինակ էնտեղ լիլիթախառը մի ադամ-եվա կար, որն էնքան էլ վատը չէր, մեջն էլ թեթև հումոր կար, էդ մեկի օգտին քվեարկեցի: Ես բնավ դեմ չեմ ծեծված թեմաներին, բայց դեմ եմ ծեծված թեմաներին ծեծված մոտեցմանը: Կոնկրետ էդ տարբերակը, որի մասին էդքան խոսվում էր, ամեն ինչով ա ծեծված, անգամ էնտեղ օգտագործած հայերենը տիպիկ շարադրություն գրող ու տվայտվող գերազանցիկի հայերեն ա: Ու նորից եմ ասում՝ նույն Ծննդոցի պատմությունը առանց մի դետալ շեղվելու դրել, վերապատմել ա՝ արանքներում ծաղիկներ խցկելով: Տվյալ դեպքում էդ գործը բոլոր կողմերից խոսում ա հեղինակի երևակայության բացակայության մասին: Մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ բոլոր տասնչորս հեղինակներն էլ նույն ձևի լինեին: Հաճելի կլինե՞ր տասնչորս անգամ նույն պատմության իրար նման շարադրանքներ կարդալը:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Իկարոյին, ապա համաձայն եմ, որ գոնե սյուժեն առանձնապես օրիգինալ չի, բայց չեմ զարմանում, որ հաղթում ա. ոնց որ արդեն ասել եմ, ակումբցիները սիրում են արագ զարգացող սյուժեով, հեշտ կարդացվող գործեր:

----------

Malxas (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լրջորեն եմ ասում. մենք բոլորս կարիք ունենք սովորել Մեֆից՝ դատել:


Մեֆը չնեղանա, էս նախադասությունը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Ինչու պետք է մենք ինչոր մեկից սովորենք դատել, ամենքս մեր ձևով, մեր ընկալումներով, մեր զգացողություններով, մեր տրամաբանությամբ ենք դատում, ու դա լավ ա: Ստանդարտացում պետք չի: Ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած կոլեկտիվի վատը էն ա, որ ժամանակի հետ անհատականությունները իրենց որոշ մասը կորցնում են, խմբակային մտածողության կրող են դառնում: Ակումբի ստեղծագործողի անկյունում դա նկատվում ա, ես մի անգամ էլ եմ տխրությամբ էդ փաստը արձանագրել, ստեղծագործողները սկսում են նմանվել իրար: Պետք ա փորձել ընդդիմանալ դրան, պահել քոնը թե ստեղծագործելիս, թե վերլուծելիս, տրամաբանելիս, զգալիս:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Իսկ "Իկարոն" պետք ա շահի, որովհետև առավելագույն թվով ձայն ա հավաքել, ուրեմն 15 ընթերցող ինքն իր պես դատելով իր ձայնը տվել է այդ գործին: Եթե կա դատելու, գեղարվեստական գործը գնահատելու լավագույն ձև, ուրեմն պետք ա չարվի ընթերցողական քվեարկություն, այլ խոսքը տրվի ամենաճիշտ ձևով դատողին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013)

----------


## kivera

Ես էլ իմ նկատառումներում զարմացա Ադամ-Եվա շահարկումից, բայց ինչ որ տեղ ճիշտ էք, կարծում եմ նկատելի եղավ, որովհետև իրար հաջորդող մի քանի գործերում արծարծվեցին, որից ստեղծագործությունների օրիգինալության գործոնը տուժեց:


> Բայց եթե ասենք, "Աշխարհի սկիզբը - 6"-ը լիներ մի հոյակապ պատմվածք ու հերոսներն էլ Ադամն ու Եվան լինեին, դու ինչ է, չպե՞տք է այն գնահատեիր: Համոզված եմ, որ կգնահատեիր… եթե կարդայիր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երգ թեմայի սահմաններում  :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քվեարկել եմ՝

Առաջինի օգտին, որովհետև անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ Կայան ու Ճեյան համով տպեր են: 
Սոմնիում՝ նշածս գաղափարի համար, որ սիրեցի շատ:
Վերջինի՝ Աստծուն որոշյալ հոդով դնելու համար:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուռա՜, կրքերը մի քիչ թեժանում են: Սոմնիումին երկու ձայն մնաց, որ հասնի Իկարոյին, առաջինին էլ նույնքան, որ հասնի Սոմնիումին: Ու՞ր եք ժողովուրդ, էկեք, քվեարկեք, թեժացրեց մրցույթը: Գոնե վերջին վայրկյաններին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Քվեարկել եմ՝
> 
> Առաջինի օգտին, որովհետև անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ Կայան ու Ճեյան համով տպեր են: 
> Սոմնիում՝ նշածս գաղափարի համար, որ սիրեցի շատ:
> Վերջինի՝ Աստծուն որոշյալ հոդով դնելու համար:


Չէ, ամեն դեպքում "Իկարոն" դու ես գրել, և վերջ:

----------

Արէա (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ամեն դեպքում "Իկարոն" դու ես գրել, և վերջ:


Էս սերժի հետ կապ չունի  :LOL: 

Շին, արի գրազ գանք՝ Գալը չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս սերժի հետ կապ չունի 
> 
> Շին, արի գրազ գանք՝ Գալը չի:


Չէ, սիրուն չի, Բյուր:

----------


## ivy

> Ուռա՜, կրքերը մի քիչ թեժանում են: Սոմնիումին երկու ձայն մնաց, որ հասնի Իկարոյին, առաջինին էլ նույնքան, որ հասնի Սոմնիումին: Ու՞ր եք ժողովուրդ, էկեք, քվեարկեք, թեժացրեց մրցույթը: Գոնե վերջին վայրկյաններին:


Մի բան ինձ հուշում ա, որ Առաջին տարբերակին ոչ թե երկու, այլ երեք ձայն ա հեռացնում երկրորդ տեղից   :Think:

----------

Շինարար (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան ինձ հուշում ա, որ Առաջին տարբերակին ոչ թե երկու, այլ երեք ձայն ա հեռացնում երկրորդ տեղից


Ես լավատես եմ, դրա համար ասում եմ՝ երկու  :Jpit: 




> Չէ, սիրուն չի, Բյուր:


 :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ Արէան տենց էլ չքվեարկեց, հա՞։ Բայց տեսնես՝ ինչի՞  :Think: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Արէան տենց էլ չքվեարկեց, հա՞։ Բայց տեսնես՝ ինչի՞ ։


Ասում եմ՝ մասնակցել ա: Ու երևի առաջատարներից մեկի հեղինակն ա, ձեռը չի գնում ուրիշ առաջատարի օգտին քվեարկել, խիղճն էլ չի թողնում վատ տարբերակի ձայն տալ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, ամեն դեպքում "Իկարոն" դու ես գրել, և վերջ:


Կամ էլ Տրիբունն ա, թե չէ էս թեմայում էդքան ինչ ա անում, հո Մեֆին չի կարոտել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կամ էլ Տրիբունն ա, թե չէ էս թեմայում էդքան ինչ ա անում, հո Մեֆին չի կարոտել:


Չէ, Տրիբունն ինձ թվում ա վերջինն ա գրել: Ուվալնյատը որ Լիլը չլիներ, Տրիբունին կկասկածեի  :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, Տրիբունն ինձ թվում ա վերջինն ա գրել: Ուվալնյատը որ Լիլը չլիներ, Տրիբունին կկասկածեի


Ուֆ, ինչ ասում եմ` չէ, չէ: աղջիկ ջան, մեկ-մեկ էլ համաձայնիր էլի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուֆ, ինչ ասում եմ` չէ, չէ: աղջիկ ջան, մեկ-մեկ էլ համաձայնիր էլի:


Ինչու՞, մեկի հետ համաձայնել էի: Բայց էդ մեկը բարձրաձայն չեմ ասի  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինքս ինձ համոզում եմ քվեարկել։
Փորձում եմ նորից կարդալ, գուցե կարծիքս փոխվի տարբերակներից գոնե մեկի հանդեպ։
Շուտ եմ ասել՝ էս անգամ որտեղից հավեսս փախավ, թողնելու եմ, էլ չեմ կարդալու, անցնեմ հաջորդին։
Հիմա առաջինից մի ահագին կարդացել եմ ու եկել էս գրառումն անելու, ինչը առաջին տարբերակի մասին էնքան էլ լավ բան չի ասում։ Առաջինի հեղինակ ջան, մանուշակագույն քառակուսի արևիդ մատաղ, նեղանալ չկա :Blush: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆը չնեղանա*, էս նախադասությունը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Ինչու պետք է մենք ինչոր մեկից սովորենք դատել, ամենքս մեր ձևով, մեր ընկալումներով, մեր զգացողություններով, մեր տրամաբանությամբ ենք դատում, ու դա լավ ա: Ստանդարտացում պետք չի: Ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած կոլեկտիվի վատը էն ա, որ ժամանակի հետ անհատականությունները իրենց որոշ մասը կորցնում են, խմբակային մտածողության կրող են դառնում: Ակումբի ստեղծագործողի անկյունում դա նկատվում ա, ես մի անգամ էլ եմ տխրությամբ էդ փաստը արձանագրել, ստեղծագործողները սկսում են նմանվել իրար: Պետք ա փորձել ընդդիմանալ դրան, պահել քոնը թե ստեղծագործելիս, թե վերլուծելիս, տրամաբանելիս, զգալիս:


Մեֆը չի նեղանում ապեր, Մեֆից դուք լավ բան չեք սովորի… բայց վաբշե սովորելու կարիք կա բոլորն էլ բոլոտ տարիքնելում էլ *պտի որ* ունենան… բայց դե… 

չի սովորում մենակ դիակն ու անշունչ առարկան…

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆը չի նեղանում ապեր, Մեֆից դուք լավ բան չեք սովորի… բայց վաբշե սովորելու կարիք կա բոլորն էլ բոլոտ տարիքնելում էլ *պտի որ* ունենան… բայց դե… 
> 
> չի սովորում մենակ դիակն ու անշունչ առարկան…


դու քվեարկի  :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ, քանի որ քվեարկությունն արդեն ավարտված ա ասեմ… Ուվալնյատը իմն էր… կարաք սրտներիդ ուզածի չափ ղժժաք վրես…

----------


## CactuSoul

Համ էլ հիշեցի, ասեմ․ առաջինի մեջ ինձ հենց էն դուր չի եկել, ինչ ուրիշներին, չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի, դուր ա եկել․ գրական մրցույթների դեմ բողոքն ու Սերժիկին, լրիվ անկապ, թեմայի մեջ խցկելը։

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դու քվեարկի


… չի պրծե՞լ…

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեֆը չի նեղանում ապեր, Մեֆից դուք լավ բան չեք սովորի… բայց վաբշե սովորելու կարիք կա բոլորն էլ բոլոտ տարիքնելում էլ *պտի որ* ունենան… բայց դե… 
> 
> չի սովորում մենակ դիակն ու անշունչ առարկան…


Մեֆ, մեկի նման մտածել սովորելն ուրիշ ա, ինչ-որ բան, գիտելիք, ինֆորմացիա սովորելն ուրիշ: Ես կարամ Մեֆից շատ բան սովորեմ, բայց փորձեմ իմ պես մտածել: Նենց նեղացածոտ էր գրածդ:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երկրորդը՝ :)))
Չգիտեմ՝ պատմվածք ա, թե չէ, բայց երևի թե սրա օգտին կքվեարկեմ:
Համ էլ փորձեցի պատկերացնել, որ impression-ն ա գրել, ստացվեց, հավանական ա:
Բայց որոշումս դրա հետ կապ չունի:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, քանի որ քվեարկությունն արդեն ավարտված ա ասեմ… Ուվալնյատը իմն էր… կարաք սրտներիդ ուզածի չափ ղժժաք վրես…


Ավարտված չի, էլ մի թռի, գնա քվեարկելու: Ուվալնյատն էլ քոնը չի  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մեկի նման մտածել սովորելն ուրիշ ա, ինչ-որ բան, գիտելիք, ինֆորմացիա սովորելն ուրիշ: Ես կարամ Մեֆից շատ բան սովորեմ, բայց փորձեմ իմ պես մտածել: Նենց նեղացածոտ էր գրածդ:


Կակ ռազ սովորելը ինֆորմացիա վերցնելը կամ ոնց որ դու ես ասում "գիտելիք, ինֆորմացիա սովորելը" չի… մոլորություն ա տենց մտածելը… տհենց լիներ իմ ֆլաշկեն, կամ կոմպն ինձնից խելոք կլիներ… ինֆորմացիան ուղղակի վերցնում ես, բայց այ թե ի՞նչ կանես դրա հետ, ոնց կվերլուծես ու կօգտագործես արդեն մտածողության հարց ա, որն էլ հենց պետք ա սովորել, չարտատպել կամ տնազն անել… մտքի դպրոցների տարբերությունը հենց էս ա…

Դպրոցներում ու ԲՈՒՀ-երում ձեզ գիտելիք չեն տալիս, այլ սովորեցնում են ինչպես սովորել…

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երրորդը՝ «Վերջիվերջոն»



> Մազերը, ծայրերին սառած ձյան բյուրեղներից, երփներանգվում էին` ստեպ-ստեպ ծիածանի փոքրագույն շրջանակներ գծագրելով բյուրեղների շուրջը:


Էս նախադասություն վրա արդեն հավեսս փախավ:
 :Pardon:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ավարտված չի, էլ մի թռի, գնա քվեարկելու: Ուվալնյատն էլ քոնը չի


Բա ումն ա… ինֆորմացիակի ուտեչկա ե՞ս տալիս…

ժող, քվեարկություննը համարվում ա չեղյալ

----------


## CactuSoul

«Կապույտ ճիճղուկներ...»-ից իներցիայով մենակ 3 նախադասություն կարդացի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կակ ռազ սովորելը ինֆորմացիա վերցնելը կամ ոնց որ դու ես ասում "գիտելիք, ինֆորմացիա սովորելը" չի… մոլորություն ա տենց մտածելը… տհենց լիներ իմ ֆլաշկեն, կամ կոմպն ինձնից խելոք կլիներ… ինֆորմացիան ուղղակի վերցնում ես, բայց այ թե ի՞նչ կանես դրա հետ, ոնց կվերլուծես ու կօգտագործես արդեն մտածողության հարց ա, որն էլ հենց պետք ա սովորել, չարտատպել կամ տնազն անել… մտքի դպրոցների տարբերությունը հենց էս ա…
> 
> Դպրոցներում ու ԲՈՒՀ-երում ձեզ գիտելիք չեն տալիս, այլ սովորեցնում են ինչպես սովորել…


Մեֆ, էս արդեն ոնց որ ինստիտուտի բոլոր դասախոսների առաջին դասախոսությունից քոփի լիներ: Քեզ չսազալու աստիճան ծեծված միտք ես ասում, որը իմ ասածի հետ կապ չունի, ու դու էլ գիտես, որ կապ չունի: 

Կարճ, ես գնահատում եմ էն ամենը, ինչ սովորել եմ հենց ակումբում` քեզնից, մյուսից, մյուսից, մի օր գուցե երկար-բարակ գրառում անեմ դրա մասին: Բայց իմ մտածելու ձևը ոչնչով վատը չի որևէ մեկ ուրիշի մտածելու ձևից: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա` դու ոնց ես մտածում, վերլուծում, մեկնաբանում, բայց ես տենց չեմ ուզում անել ու չեմ էլ կարող, ըստ էության: Ու չեմ էլ ուզի ակումբում ևս մեկը հենց քո ձև սկսի մտածել, դատել, խնդիրները լուծել: Ակումբին մի Մեֆը բավ է: Գուցե սխալ եմ մտածում, նույնիսկ որ համոզես ինձ, որ սխալ եմ մտածում, ինձ իմ սխալ մտածած ձևը դուր ա գալիս: Շատ հաճելի ա շփվել մեկի հետ, ով ինքն իր ձև ա մտածում, քան մեկի հետ, որ ինքը Մեֆը չի ու սկսում ա Մեֆի պես մտածել: Ավել-պակաս կներես:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆ, էս արդեն ոնց որ ինստիտուտի բոլոր դասախոսների առաջին դասախոսությունից քոփի լիներ: Քեզ չսազալու աստիճան ծեծված միտք ես ասում, որը իմ ասածի հետ կապ չունի, ու դու էլ գիտես, որ կապ չունի: 
> 
> Կարճ, ես գնահատում եմ էն ամենը, ինչ սովորել եմ հենց ակումբում` քեզնից, մյուսից, մյուսից, մի օր գուցե երկար-բարակ գրառում անեմ դրա մասին: Բայց իմ մտածելու ձևը ոչնչով վատը չի որևէ մեկ ուրիշի մտածելու ձևից: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա` դու ոնց ես մտածում, վերլուծում, մեկնաբանում, բայց ես տենց չեմ ուզում անել ու չեմ էլ կարող, ըստ էության: Ու չեմ էլ ուզի ակումբում ևս մեկը հենց քո ձև սկսի մտածել, դատել, խնդիրները լուծել: Ակումբին մի Մեֆը բավ է: Գուցե սխալ եմ մտածում, նույնիսկ որ համոզես ինձ, որ սխալ եմ մտածում, ինձ իմ սխալ մտածած ձևը դուր ա գալիս: Շատ հաճելի ա շփվել մեկի հետ, ով ինքն իր ձև ա մտածում, քան մեկի հետ, որ ինքը Մեֆը չի ու սկսում ա Մեֆի պես մտածել: Ավել-պակաս կներես:


Ասեմ համաձայն եմ, որ չասես  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

«Սոմնիումը» համարյա մինչև վերջ կարդացի (վերջում մի 2 նախադասության վրայով թռել եմ), բայց ինքս ինձ համոզել չկարողացա: Ինչ-որ բան էն չի էս պատմվածքում, ոնց որ օդի մեջ կառուցած շինություն լինի: Դժվար թե քվեարկեմ սրա օգտին:

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Չեմ հիշում`որտեղ էին կոտրվում ակնկալիքները, երբ մարդիկ շարունակում էին արարել….


Հերիք ա  ::}:

----------


## CactuSoul

7-րդն էլ լավը չի: Շարադրանքն էլ չի ձգում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Սոմնիումը» համարյա մինչև վերջ կարդացի (վերջում մի 2 նախադասության վրայով թռել եմ), բայց ինքս ինձ համոզել չկարողացա: Ինչ-որ բան էն չի էս պատմվածքում, ոնց որ օդի մեջ կառուցած շինություն լինի: Դժվար թե քվեարկեմ սրա օգտին:


Կակտուս, կարո՞ղ ա քո հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի  :Jpit:  ախր ինչ-որ շատ կոպիտ ես էս անգամ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էս արդեն ոնց որ ինստիտուտի բոլոր դասախոսների առաջին դասախոսությունից քոփի լիներ: Քեզ չսազալու աստիճան ծեծված միտք ես ասում, որը իմ ասածի հետ կապ չունի, ու դու էլ գիտես, որ կապ չունի: 
> 
> Կարճ, ես գնահատում եմ էն ամենը, ինչ սովորել եմ հենց ակումբում` քեզնից, մյուսից, մյուսից, մի օր գուցե երկար-բարակ գրառում անեմ դրա մասին: Բայց իմ մտածելու ձևը ոչնչով վատը չի որևէ մեկ ուրիշի մտածելու ձևից: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա` դու ոնց ես մտածում, վերլուծում, մեկնաբանում, բայց ես տենց չեմ ուզում անել ու չեմ էլ կարող, ըստ էության: Ու չեմ էլ ուզի ակումբում ևս մեկը հենց քո ձև սկսի մտածել, դատել, խնդիրները լուծել: Ակումբին մի Մեֆը բավ է: Գուցե սխալ եմ մտածում, նույնիսկ որ համոզես ինձ, որ սխալ եմ մտածում, ինձ իմ սխալ մտածած ձևը դուր ա գալիս: Շատ հաճելի ա շփվել մեկի հետ, ով ինքն իր ձև ա մտածում, քան մեկի հետ, որ ինքը Մեֆը չի ու սկսում ա Մեֆի պես մտածել: Ավել-պակաս կներես:


Շին ապեր, դու սովորել ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում… ո՞րտեղ ա էն կետը որտեղից սկսած մարդը չի սովորում… ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ են մարդիկ սովորու… 

Եթե դժվար չի մի հատ էս հարցին պատասծանի…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ապեր, դու սովորել ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում… ո՞րտեղ ա էն կետը որտեղից սկսած մարդը չի սովորում… ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ են մարդիկ սովորու… 
> 
> Եթե դժվար չի մի հատ էս հարցին պատասծանի…


Mef, 
Մեֆ, ես հաստատ էն մարդը չեմ, որը որոշել ա ապացուցի, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի ու էլ սովորելու բան չունի, ու վստահ եմ` գոնե էս միջավայրում դա ապացուցելու կարիք էլ չունեմ: Էդ հարցիդ չեմ կարող պատասխանել, որովհետև պատասխանը չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ չեմ ուզում ոչ քո պես մտածեմ, ոչ Կակտուսի, ոչ Բյուրի, ոչ Հեթանոսի կամ Սամբիթբաբայի: Էս հարցում էս պահին դա իմ վերջնական որոշումն ա, ու չեմ ուզի գա էն օրը, որ հայտնվի մեկը, ում պես ուզենամ մտածել, ինձ համար դա կլինի վերջը` վատ իմաստով, որովհետև գուցե և դա էն պահը կլինի, որ ես էլ սովորելու կարիք չեմ ունենա. կա մեկը, ով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ մտածում ա, ճիշտ դատում ա, ճիշտ վերլուծում ա, ես էլ կընդօրինակեմ իրան, դա էլ սովորել չի լինի հաստատ, կթութականամ էլի, ոնց որ էնքան լիքը մարդ: Դեռ փորձում եմ դիմադրել:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, ամեն դեպքում "Իկարոն" դու ես գրել, և վերջ:


Նյետ:

----------


## CactuSoul

«Իկարոն», «Սոմնիումի» նման, համեմատաբար լավն է, բայց ինձ դուր գալու սահմանին չի հասնում:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը»



> Աշխարհի վերջը հորս թիկունքում զբոսնում է


Լավ էլի՜…

----------

impression (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> «Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը»
> 
> Լավ էլի՜…


Ան, բայց կարող ա իսկականից զբոսնում ա, ինչ ես ուզում էդ մարդուց:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, Տրիբունն ինձ թվում ա վերջինն ա գրել: Ուվալնյատը որ Լիլը չլիներ, Տրիբունին կկասկածեի


Բյուր, էս մրցույթների ժամանակ դու ինձ էնքան ես քաշել կեղծ ինֆորմացիաներով, որ ոչ մի բառիդ չեմ հավատում  :Beee:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

10-րդը մի ահագին կարդացի՝ իմաստի որոնումներով («սյուժեն» հիշում էի, հիմա փորձում էի բաց թողածս լրացնել), չգտա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս մրցույթների ժամանակ դու ինձ էնքան ես քաշել կեղծ ինֆորմացիաներով, որ ոչ մի բառիդ չեմ հավատում


Լավ, էս մեկին մի հավատա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասում եմ՝ մասնակցել ա: Ու երևի առաջատարներից մեկի հեղինակն ա, ձեռը չի գնում ուրիշ առաջատարի օգտին քվեարկել, խիղճն էլ չի թողնում վատ տարբերակի ձայն տալ:


Բայց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ իրա հավանած տարբերակը, որից էդքան հուզվել էր, հեչ էլ առաջատարներից չի, ուրիշներին դրա օգտին քվեարկելու խիստ ինտենսիվ հորդորների փոխարեն կարող էր հանգիստ խղճով ինքը քվեարկել։




> «Կապույտ ճ*ի*ճղուկներ...»-ից իներցիայով մենակ 3 նախադասություն կարդացի:


Համարյա ճիճվակներ  :LOL: ։ Ան, էս ի՜նչ աստիճանի չսիրեցիր դու էս գործը  :LOL: ։

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ իրա հավանած տարբերակը, որից էդքան հուզվել էր, հեչ էլ առաջատարներից չի, ուրիշներին դրա օգտին քվեարկելու խիստ ինտենսիվ հորդորների փոխարեն կարող էր հանգիստ խղճով ինքը քվեարկել։


Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ  :Jpit:  բայց մինչև էդ առաջինն էր հավանել ինչ-որ  :Think:  մարդ բան չի հասկանում Արէայից

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ  բայց մինչև էդ առաջինն էր հավանել ինչ-որ  մարդ բան չի հասկանում Արէայից


Կամ էլ գուցե դա հենց իրա տարբերակն ա, ո՞վ գիտի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անցյալ անգամ ոչ ակումբցի հեղինակներից ահագին մարդ էր մտնում, բան-ման գրում:
Էս անգամ մենակ Արուսյակն ա:
Ինչից կլինի յարաբ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

11-ը ձանձրալի ա նորից կարդալը, առանց էդ էլ հիշում եմ:
Եթե գրողը տարիքով փոքր է, ոչինչ, կարծեմ ահավոր վատը չէր  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անցյալ անգամ ոչ ակումբցի հեղինակներից ահագին մարդ էր մտնում, բան-ման գրում:
> Էս անգամ մենակ Արուսյակն ա:
> Ինչից կլինի յարաբ:


Մասամբ երևի նրանից, որ էն ժամանակվա ոչ ակումբցիներից մի քանիսը հիմա արդեն ակումբցի են  :Jpit:  (Kivera, Alphaone)։

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

12-ի սկիզբն արդեն շատ ա ձգձգած, նույն միտքը տարբեր ձևակերպումներով տասնյակ անգամներ գրված ա։ Եսի՞մ։


Հ․Գ․
Հա, ի դեպ, չհասկացա՝ ինչո՞ւ «Հավերժական «վտարում»»։ Ինչո՞վ էր վտարումը, կամ թեկուզ «վտարումը», հավերժական։

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

*"Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը".*
"Տեղ, որտեղ կարող է հայտնվել յուրաքանչյուրը, եթե հրաժարվի սահմանումից, որ ժամանակը գծային է, իսկ սեփական անձի ընկալումն այլոց աչքերում` մտացածին":

Հեղինակ ջան, դու` ժամանակի գծային լինելու սահմանումից հրաժարվելու... ինքնահամոզումով, մատնեցիր քո "համոզումների"...մտացածին լինելն և թեմային/մրցույթին ադապտանալը:Բայց մի հաճելի բան կար. քո բնածին մտածողությունը գծային չէ և այն կարող է, անկեղծ լինելու դեպքում, որակ տալ:

----------


## CactuSoul

> ....Տարօրինակ մի դող ցնցում էր երկուսին էլ, ցու՞րտն էր, ամոթն ու վա՞խը, թե՞ մի ուրիշ բան: Իրենք չէին հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում իրենց հետ: Ինքն էլ սեղմվեց Եվային, ցանկացավ ձուլվել, մի լինել նրա հետ: Ինչ գեղեցիկ ու քնքուշ էր աստվածային Եվան և ինչ վստահությամբ էր նայում իրեն:....


Ուզում էի մտածել, որ «տարօրինակ դողն» իրոք «ուրիշ մի բան» էր, բայց հետո հեղինակը թզենու տերևներով էնպես ծածկեց ամեն ինչ, որ մտածում եմ՝ Արէա-ի նման՝ ես էլ եմ չեղած բաներ գտնում էս պատմվածքում։
Մի խոսքով, փրփուրներ կան, բայց դե փրփուրից կախվել հո չի՞ լինի։

----------

Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վերջինն էլ լրիվ չեմ կարդում։ Աստծո «բանուգործը» սերիալ նայելու հետ համեմատելը քչից-շատից դուրս եկել էր հենց առաջին կարդալուցս, բայց հավեսս չի հերիքում հիմա նորից կարդալ սա։ Բացի այդ էլ վերջին քաղաքականախառը պահերը դուրս չեն եկել։ Մի խոսքով, սրա օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկի։

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ի վերջո իմ ճաշակի սահմաններում հաղթում է երկրորդ տարբերակը, քանի որ ավելի լավը չգտնվեց։
 :Smile:

----------

impression (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր,  Ուվալնյատ դվան Հովոն ա չէ՞ իրականում:

----------


## Արուսյակ

"Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2"
Եթե ես մեկ ձայն ունենայի`անվարան կտայի այս գործի օգտին. մարդը անվերջ հանգրվան է փնտրում նախաստեղծ...սկզբի ու...միջատով ծեփված վերջակետի միջև: Ցնորագույն հևքի մեջ  կարճ խուզված ծաղիկների կոթերի ցավը կար...Մի հուժկու ցնցում և ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի...Ազնիվ էր տողի հետ:

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, կարո՞ղ ա քո հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի  ախր ինչ-որ շատ կոպիտ ես էս անգամ


Չգիտեմ, Բյուր, երևի էն չի: Էսօր մի ուրիշ առիթով էլ ակամա մտածեցի, որ ես, իրոք, փշեր ունեմ:
Բայց անկեղծ եմ, էդ մեկը հաստատ  :Pardon: 




> Համարյա ճիճվակներ ։ Ան, էս ի՜նչ աստիճանի չսիրեցիր դու էս գործը ։


lol  :LOL:  Չէ, Ան ջան, ուղղակի վրիպակ ա եղել, ազնիվ խոսք, ճիշտ էի ուզում գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> "Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2"
> *Եթե ես մեկ ձայն ունենայի`*անվարան կտայի այս գործի օգտին. մարդը անվերջ հանգրվան է փնտրում նախաստեղծ...սկզբի ու...միջատով ծեփված վերջակետի միջև: Ցնորագույն հևքի մեջ  կարճ խուզված ծաղիկների կոթերի ցավը կար...Մի հուժկու ցնցում և ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի...Ազնիվ էր տողի հետ:


Բայց քանի որ մեկ հատ չի, մի քանի հատ ա, չես տա չէ՞ Արուսյակ ջան  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef, 
> Մեֆ, ես հաստատ էն մարդը չեմ, որը որոշել ա ապացուցի, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ գիտի ու էլ սովորելու բան չունի, ու վստահ եմ` գոնե էս միջավայրում դա ապացուցելու կարիք էլ չունեմ: Էդ հարցիդ չեմ կարող պատասխանել, որովհետև պատասխանը չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ չեմ ուզում ոչ քո պես մտածեմ, ոչ Կակտուսի, ոչ Բյուրի, ոչ Հեթանոսի կամ Սամբիթբաբայի: Էս հարցում էս պահին դա իմ վերջնական որոշումն ա, ու չեմ ուզի գա էն օրը, որ հայտնվի մեկը, ում պես ուզենամ մտածել, ինձ համար դա կլինի վերջը` վատ իմաստով, որովհետև գուցե և դա էն պահը կլինի, որ ես էլ սովորելու կարիք չեմ ունենա. կա մեկը, ով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ մտածում ա, ճիշտ դատում ա, ճիշտ վերլուծում ա, ես էլ կընդօրինակեմ իրան, դա էլ սովորել չի լինի հաստատ, կթութականամ էլի, ոնց որ էնքան լիքը մարդ: Դեռ փորձում եմ դիմադրել:


Շին ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու շատ սխալ կարծիք ունես սովորելու մասին… ասեմ ստեղ հարցը Մեֆը չի… հարցն էն ա որ ինչ որ մեկից սովորելը քո համար դարձել ա ինքնության կորստին համարժաեք բան… քեզ պտի ուրախացնեմ, տենց չի… անգամ կոպիա անելը քո ինքնությանը չի վնասի… սովորելը քաղաքակրթության հիմք ա… հռոմեացիները տառացիորեն կրկնօրինակել են հույների ամեն ինչում, ուսումնասիրել են ու առաջ են տարել, նույնը ռենեսանսը… ու որպեսզի ավելի ոչ ճարտարապետական բան ասեմ որ "հավատաս"… Ռուսական բալետի դպրոցը որը համարվում ա աշխարհի հիմնական ուղղություններից մեկը հիմնել են ֆրանսիացիները իսկ ռուսները համեստորեն սովորել են ու զարգացրել են… ու էսօր իրանք ունեն ուրույն դպրոց, որը ֆրանսիականից շատ բաներով ա տարբերվում, անգամ պարողի կառուցվածքից բռնած մինչև շարժումները… ռուսական դպրոցն իր հերթին տվեց Գեորգի Բալաչիվաձեին (Վագանովայի դպրոց, Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ), որն էլ գնաց ամերիկա ու դառավ Ջորջ Բալանչին ու հիմնեց ամերիկյան դպրոցը որն էսօր հավակնում ա լինել հիմնական ուղղություններից մեկը… սրանք են սովորելու արդյունքները…

Սովորել նշանակում ա ուսումնասիրել, հասկանալ, վերլուծել ու վերջում կամ ընդունել կամ էլ չէ, կամ էլ վերցնել այն ինչ քեզ պետք ա և քո ինքնությունը էս ձևով կարա միայն ձևավորվի ու զարգանա ու լինի անընդհատ զարգացող… 

Ոչ ոք քեզ չի ասում ինչ որ մեկի պես մտածի… անձամբ իմ կարծիքը Սոմնիումի մասին Գալաթեան փոխել ա… մի քանի անգամ կարդացել եմ իրա վերլուծությունն ու ինձ դուր ա եկել իրա մոտեցումը, հետո մի երկու անգամ էլ եմ կարդացել… ես էլ իրա մոտեցումը հաշվի կառնեմ մյուս անգամ… 

վերջիվերջո հույները, հռոմեացիները, եգիպտացիները, պարսիկները, իտալացիները և այլն և այլն էշ չեն, դեբիլ չեն ոչ էլ իրենց ինքնությունը իրանց համար երկրորդական ա որ սովորում են իրենցից տարբեր մեկից… իրանց բոլոր ձեռքբերումներն ա սովորելու արդյունք… 

պարզ ե՞մ բացատրում Շին ջան…

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

Գալաթեա ջան, ես մի միտք պակաս էի գրել` կարդացածներիս մեջ...Դե, քանի որ ձայն չունեմ, ասեմ, որ ես ոնց որ հեղինակի շնչառությունն էի զգում, իսկ նա անսահմանության  համոզումի... համախտանիշ ուներ...Ես կօգնեի նրան...

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու շատ սխալ կարծիք ունես սովորելու մասին… ասեմ ստեղ հարցը Մեֆը չի… հարցն էն ա որ ինչ որ մեկից սովորելը քո համար դարձել ա ինքնության կորստին համարժաեք բան… քեզ պտի ուրախացնեմ, տենց չի… անգամ կոպիա անելը քո ինքնությանը չի վնասի… սովորելը քաղաքակրթության հիմք ա… հռոմեացիները տառացիորեն կրկնօրինակել են հույների ամեն ինչում, ուսումնասիրել են ու առաջ են տարել, նույնը ռենեսանսը… ու որպեսզի ավելի ոչ ճարտարապետական բան ասեմ որ "հավատաս"… Ռուսական բալետի դպրոցը որը համարվում ա աշխարհի հիմնական ուղղություններից մեկը հիմնել են ֆրանսիացիները իսկ ռուսները համեստորեն սովորել են ու զարգացրել են… ու էսօր իրանք ունեն ուրույն դպրոց, որը ֆրանսիականից շատ բաներով ա տարբերվում, անգամ պարողի կառուցվածքից բռնած մինչև շարժումները… ռուսական դպրոցն իր հերթին տվեց Գեորգի Բալաչիվաձեին (Վագանովայի դպրոց, Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ), որն էլ գնաց ամերիկա ու դառավ Ջորջ Բալանչին ու հիմնեց ամերիկյան դպրոցը որն էսօր հավակնում ա լինել հիմնական ուղղություններից մեկը… սրանք են սովորելու արդյունքները…
> 
> Սովորել նշանակում ա ուսումնասիրել, հասկանալ, վերլուծել ու վերջում կամ ընդունել կամ էլ չէ, կամ էլ վերցնել այն ինչ քեզ պետք ա և քո ինքնությունը էս ձևով կարա միայն ձևավորվի ու զարգանա ու լինի անընդհատ զարգացող… 
> 
> Ոչ ոք քեզ չի ասում ինչ որ մեկի պես մտածի… անձամբ իմ կարծիքը Սոմնիումի մասին Գալաթեան փոխել ա… մի քանի անգամ կարդացել եմ իրա վերլուծությունն ու ինձ դուր ա եկել իրա մոտեցումը, հետո մի երկու անգամ էլ եմ կարդացել… ես էլ իրա մոտեցումը հաշվի կառնեմ մյուս անգամ… 
> 
> վերջիվերջո հույները, հռոմեացիները, եգիպտացիները, պարսիկները, իտալացիները և այլն և այլն էշ չեն, դեբիլ չեն ոչ էլ իրենց ինքնությունը իրանց համար երկրորդական ա որ սովորում են իրենցից տարբեր մեկից… իրանց բոլոր ձեռքբերումներն ա սովորելու արդյունք… 
> 
> պարզ ե՞մ բացատրում Շին ջան…


Եսիմ, ինձ թվում ա դու լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին ես խոսում, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին եմ խոսացել: Ինչ-որ ա` թող ես իմ սխալի հետ հաշտ մնամ: Դրա համար էլ ես շինարար եմ, դու Մեֆիստոֆելես, ոչինչ, թող սենց մնա:

----------

CactuSoul (10.01.2013), Mephistopheles (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, այդ հեղինակը շատ լավ գործեր ունի ուրիշ ոճի մեջ, բայց այս դեպքում, էս մի գործը լավ չի ստացվել:


Բալզա՞կն ա  :Think:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> lol  Չէ, Ան ջան, ուղղակի վրիպակ ա եղել, ազնիվ խոսք, ճիշտ էի ուզում գրել


Գիտեմ։ Ես նկատի ունեի՝ ենթագիտակցորեն  :Rolleyes:   :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եսիմ, ինձ թվում ա դու լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին ես խոսում, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին եմ խոսացել: Ինչ-որ ա` թող ես իմ սխալի հետ հաշտ մնամ: Դրա համար էլ ես շինարար եմ, դու Մեֆիստոֆելես, ոչինչ, թող սենց մնա:


Մի նեղացի ցավդ տանեմ… դրա համար էլ հարցրել էի ինչ ինկատի ունես սովորել ասելով… քեզ չեմ ուզում համոզեմ որ իմ պես մտածես… 

բայց դու ի՜նչ միամիտ լոռեցի դուրս եկար…

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Գալաթեա ջան, ես մի միտք պակաս էի գրել` կարդացածներիս մեջ...*Դե, քանի որ ձայն չունեմ*, ասեմ, որ ես ոնց որ հեղինակի շնչառությունն էի զգում, իսկ նա անսահմանության  համոզումի... համախտանիշ ուներ...Ես կօգնեի նրան...


Արուսյակ ջան, երեք հատ էլ գրառում անես, քվեարկելու իրավունք կստանաս ու իհարկե կարող ես միանգամից մի քանի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բալզա՞կն ա


Չի թողնում վարկանիշ տամ   :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի նեղացի ցավդ տանեմ… դրա համար էլ հարցրել էի ինչ ինկատի ունես սովորել ասելով… քեզ չեմ ուզում համոզեմ որ իմ պես մտածես… 
> 
> բայց դու ի՜նչ միամիտ լոռեցի դուրս եկար…


Ես չեմ նեղանում, Մեֆ ջան: Իմ գրածի մեջ լիքը թաքնված մեծամտություն կար, որ մի բան էլ դու պետք ա նեղանայիր :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ձայնալար (10.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կամ էլ Տրիբունն ա, թե չէ էս թեմայում էդքան ինչ ա անում, հո Մեֆին չի կարոտել:


Սովորում եմ, Շին ջան  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Շինարար (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալաթեա ջան, ես մի միտք պակաս էի գրել` կարդացածներիս մեջ...Դե, քանի որ ձայն չունեմ, ասեմ, որ ես ոնց որ հեղինակի շնչառությունն էի զգում, իսկ նա անսահմանության  համոզումի... համախտանիշ ուներ...Ես կօգնեի նրան...


Ափսոս, որ դու չես կարող քվեարկել... դու ինձ դուր ես գալիս  :Blush:  /Էմմայի ականջը խուլ/
Բայց որ բոլորը կարդաս վերջացնես, կասես չէ՞ ում կտայիր ձայնդ:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, Տրիբունն ինձ թվում ա վերջինն ա գրել: Ուվալնյատը որ Լիլը չլիներ, Տրիբունին կկասկածեի


Բայց դու իմ մասին ի՜նչ լավ կարծիքի ես: Կամ էլ վատ: Չեմ կողմնորոշվում  :Angry2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սաղ հեչ, է. զատո նենց կորած–մոլորած ակումբցիներ են հայտնվել ու քվեարկել, որոնց ձայն–ձունը հազար տարի Ակումբում չէր եկել. Enipra, Srtik։ Սպասենք կորած նոր հնաբնակների  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ նեղանում, Մեֆ ջան: Իմ գրածի մեջ լիքը թաքնված մեծամտություն կար, որ մի բան էլ դու պետք ա նեղանայիր


չկար… ես չեմ տեսել…

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չի թողնում վարկանիշ տամ


Ես կտամ իմ ու քո անունից, Այվ:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

Հազիվ կարդացի, վերջացրի: Ես մի քիչ ուրիշ պատմվածքներ էի սպասում: Ֆենտզի, սայ-ֆայ կարդալու հույսեր էի փայփայում: Ափսոս  :Sad: : Մի մրցույթում ադամ-եվան չափից շատ էին ինձ համար: Ասենք՝ լիքը աշխարհներ կան. ինչի՞ ա հենց Երկիր մոլորակի աշխարհաստեղծումը շատ շոշափվել: Ակումբում էլի թեմատիկ մրցույթ էր եղել՝ «Իմ քաղաքը», ու պահանջն էն չէր, որ հեղինակներն անպայման ինչ-որ քաղաքի մասին գրեն: Ամեն մարդ կարող էր էն սար ու չոլի, էն քար ու քռի մասին գրել, որ իր _քաղաքն_ էր համարում: Բայց էդ մրցույթում էլ էին թեմայի սահմանները նեղացրել: Իմ կարծիքով թեմատիկ մրցույթ էլ չարժի կազմակերպել: Որպեսզի տարբերակներն իրարից շատ չտարբերվեն, ասենք՝ մի մրցույթում Դարինայի կողքին Սպանդարամետ չլինի, ավելի լավ է՝ ժանրային սահմանափակում դրվի:

Հիմա ամեն տարբերակի մասին մի երկու բան էլ գրեմ, հետո քվեարկեմ:

*1. Աշխարհի սկիզբը.* հեքիաթների համար խելքս գնում ա: Դե էս տարբերակն իսկական հեքիաթ չէր, բայց իրա հեքիաթային ոճն ինձ լրիվ տարավ հասցրեց Կայայի ու Ճեյայի կլոր տնակ: Նկարագրությունները շատ սիրուն էին, պատկերավոր: Այ հենց հիմա աչքիս առաջ ա ծերուկ Կայան՝ գլխարկից դուրս ցցված էրկու փունջ ունքերով  :Jpit: : 
Բովանդակության մասով սիրտս մի քիչ կախ ա. սկզբում մտածում էի, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ կա՛մ Կայայի աշխարհաստեղծ գործունեությունը միայն նկարագրվեր, կա՛մ Ինիի աշխարհը: Բայց առաջինի դեպքում կլիներ Ադամ-Եվայի անվանափոխված տարբերակ, իսկ երկրորդի դեպքում հասարակ, անհետաքրքիր պատմվածք: Երկուսն իրար շաղկապելով ներկայացնելը երևի լավագույն լուծումն էր: Բայց ինձ համար աշխարհից աշխարհ անցումը կտրուկ էր լինում: Մինչև հասցնում էիր քեզ պատկերացնել թարս-մարս աճած ծառերի աշխարհում, մեկ էլ շրխկալով ընկնում էիր հեռուստացույցով աշխարհ: Նույնիսկ երկխոսությունները, չնայած բացատներով առանձնացված էին, մեկ-մեկ խճճում էին: Մինչև Տիկենց երկխոսությունը մարսում էիր, Ճեյան էր մեջ ընկնում:
Կուզենայի,  որ Կայայի աշխարհում մեր աշխարհին բնորոշ ատրիբուտներ, նույնիսկ մտքեր չլինեին: Նմանատիպ, օրինակ. _Ափսո՜ս հարևաններ չկային, որ գնար հետները մի բաժակ սուրճ խմելու ու տեղը տեղին գլուխ գովելու:_
Տեղ-տեղ էլ հեղինակը չի դիմացել, ջրիկացել՝ սերժ-մերժ ա խառնել  :LOL: :  
Կերպարներից ինձ ամենաշատը Կայան դուր եկավ: Կարդում էի ու սենց անիմեի ձևով պատկերացնում: Ժող, մենակ ե՞ս եմ, թե դուք էլ էիք Կայային ու Ճեյային ճապոնական հեքիաթների կերպարների տեսքով պատկերացնում:
Վերնագրի մասին. ես մի ինչ-որ ին-յանոտ վերնագիր կդնեի:
Պատմվածքն անթերի չէր, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ, լավն էր: Գրագետ էր գրված. սա ինձ համար շատ կարևոր պայման ա:
Հա, մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ՝ ես ավելի շատ հավատում եմ, որ Ինին ա ստեղծել Կայային ու նրա աշխարհը:
Կքվեարկեմ:

*2. Ուվալնյատի օրը - 2.* ենթադրելի էր՝ էնպիսի տարբերակ կլինի, որ աշխարհաստեղծումը մանկան աչքերով կներկայացնի, բայց որ մի խուլիգան գորիլիկ կլինի՝ հետն էլ մադամից կոմպլեքսավորվող, մտքովս չէր անցնում: Ժող, լավ, էլի  :LOL: : Հակիրճ, կարճ-կոնկրետ, շրխկացնող պարզ նախադասություններով, պատկերավոր նկարագրություններով տարբերակ էր: Շնորհակալություններից ու ստացած ձայներից ենթադրում եմ, որ ակումբցիները հավանել են: Բայց ես չեմ հավանել: 
Չեմ քվեարկի:

*3. Վերջիվերջո.* էս տարբերակի ածականների առատությունից շունչս կտրվեց: Կետադրության առատությունից էլ: Ո՛չ բովանդակությունից բան հասկացա, ո՛չ իմաստից, ո՛չ էլ ասելիքից: 
Չեմ քվեարկի:

*4. Կապույտ ճնճղուկների արահետը* հենց վերնագրի շնորհիվ ամենաառաջինն եմ կարդացել: Հույս ունեի, որ հեքիաթ կլինի: Ափսոս: Ոչ մի տարբերակի մեջ էսքան անհամապատասխանություն չկար: Մեջս կռիվ էին անում կերպասե փքուն զգեստով արքայադուստրն ու ամուսնու հետ քնել չսիրող հարևանի աղջիկը…
Չեմ քվեարկի:

*5. Սոմնիում.* լավն էր: Ափսոս՝ կարդալիս մի քանի անգամ կոմպից կտրեցին ինձ, ջղայնացրին. կեսից անհավես կարդացի: Բայց մինչև հիմա կարդացածս միակ տարբերակն ա՝ որ վերջն ինձ հետաքրքիր էր: Գրագետ ու մրցույթի ամենախնամքով գրված գործն էր: Սյուժեն ինձ հարազատներից չէր, բայց որ հետաքրքիր էր, ու հստակ գծված զարգացում ուներ, էդ փաստ ա: Կարդալուց հետո մի տեսակ տխրություն զգացի: 
Հաստատ կքվեարկեմ:

*6. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2.* խառն էր: Էն տպավորությունն էր, որ հեղինակի գլխում անհաշտ, լիքը խառը մտքեր կան, ու գրիչն էլ իրեն չի ենթարկվում: Սահուն կարդացվող գործերից չէր, բայց բառախեղդ էլ արված չէր: Մեջը ինչ-որ բան կար, որ ձգում էր մինչև վերջ կարդալ: Ամբողջական վերցրած՝ էս տարբերակի մեջ ոչ մի միտք չեմ տեսնում, բայց առանձին-առանձին որոշ մտքեր կային, որ ինձ հարազատ էին: Մի երկու տեղ էլ սիրուն նկարագրություններ կային: 
Երևի չեմ քվեարկի:

*7. Աշխարհի սկիզբը–3.* հուսանք՝ էս տարբերակի հեղինակը դպրոցական ա: Սովորական, պարզ-հասարակ հումորային մոտավոր վերապատում էր: Ուրիշ ասելիք չունեմ: 
Չեմ քվեարկի:

*8. Իկարո.* լավն էր, բայց Սոմնիումի նման սահուն չէր կարդացվում: Մանավանդ սկիզբը դժվարությամբ էր առաջ գնում: Մի տեսակ չէի կարողանում պատմվածքի մեջ մտնել. կողքից դիտորդի դերում էի: Մեջտեղներից իմ ու հերոսների միջև ընկած սահմանը մի քիչ լղոզվեց, բայց էլի օտար էի մնում: 
Զգացվում ա, որ լավ աշխատել ա հեղինակը: Բայց բարդ նախադասություններ շատ ա օգտագործել: Անընդհատ բաղձալի վերջակետի էի ման գալիս: Մեկ-մեկ շունչ քաշելու համար պարզ նախադասությամբ էլ կարելի ա նկարագրել ասելիքը: 
Սյուժեն օրիգինալ չէր, բայց ես սիրում եմ սենց սյուժեներ: Քաղաքի անվանումն էլ ինձ դուր եկավ: Վերջին նախադասությունն էլ էր լավը: Չեմ զարմանում, որ էս տարբերակը հաղթում է: Ինձ համար երկու առաջատարներ կան՝ Իկարոն ու Սոմնիումը: Որն էլ հաղթի՝ գոհ կլինեմ:
Ինձ թվում է՝ հեղինակը Alphaone-ն է: Իսկ Սոմնիումինը՝ Գալաթեան:
Կքվեարկեմ:

*9. Մահացած կնոջ աչքերը* մինչև վերջ կարդացի, բայց բա՜ն չհասկացա: Նայում եմ մրցույթի թեմային, հետո նայում էս տարբերակին… Կներեք, բայց էս տարբերակն ինձ համար ոնց որ նախագահական ընտրություններին առաջադրված էն կարատեիստը լինի (անունն էլ չեմ հիշում):
Հաստատ չեմ քվեարկի:

*10. Աշխարհի սկիզբը-4.* ընդհանուր վատը չէր, բայց մի տեսակ գորշ զգացողությամբ էր պատում: Նույնիսկ վիճակը չէր փրկում էն, որ «արյամբ ճպճպացող հրապարակում նորից արև ա բարձրանալու»: 
Կարելի էր պատմվածքը Փյունիկ վերնագրել, կամ Վերածնունդ, կամ եսիմինչ. 5 հատ Աշխարհի սկիզբ ունենք: 
Պատմվածքի վերջում Էն 5-6 տող հավաքական գոյականների թվարկելն անիմաստ էր, իսկ վերջին նախադասությունն էլ լրիվ ավելորդ:
Երևի չեմ քվեարկի:

*12. Հավերժական «վտարում».* ի՞նչ գրեմ էս տարբերակի մասին: Բովանդակությունը շատ պարզ էր: Եթե իմաստն էն էր, որ ամեն մարդ պիտի իր աշխարհն ունենա ու ինքն արարի այդ աշխարհում, ապա իմաստն էլ էր պարզ:
Լեզվի առումով՝ անհարթ էր, հաճելի կարդացվող գործ չէր: Ինձ ահավոր նյարդայնացնում էր տեքստում անձնական դերանունների առատությունը: Ժող ջան, դիմավոր բայերը հնարավորություն են տալիս երբեմն-երբեմն անձնական դերանունները դեն նետել ու ավելի թեթև նախադասություններ ունենալ: 
Աչք էր ծակում նաև Աստված բառի սխալ հոլովումը. ոչ թե Աստծո, այլ Աստծու: Ստուգման համար հոլովումը շարունակեք՝ Աստծուն, Աստծուց… 
Որոշ բառակապակցություններ ու նախադասություններ էլ ինձ համար նորույթ էին. _մտածող եղեգ, Նա չափազանց մերն էր…_
Չհավանեցի. չեմ քվեարկի:

*14. Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի.* էս մեկն էլ էր լավը, հետաքրքիր մոտեցում էր: Ափսոս՝ վերջում ա, թե չէ ավելի շատ ձայն կհավաքեր: Ահավոր հոգնած կարդացի. էն մյուսների նման երկար-բարակ չեմ կարող մեկնաբանել, բայց մի նախադասություն մեջս մեխվել ա. _վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ մարդիկ դադարել էին զգալ իրենց մարմինները:_
Միտքը, շարադրանքը, հումորը լավն էր: Գրագետ էլ գրված էր:
Ինձ թվում ա՝ Այվին ա:
Կքվեարկեմ:

*11-րդ* ու *13-րդ* տարբերակները չեմ կարողանում կարդալ: Հա՛ ինձ տրամադրում եմ, հա՛ նորից սկսում եմ, բայց առաջ չի գնում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչն ա պատճառը: Երևի նրանից ա, որ վերջիններից են, երկար են ու կլանիչ սկիզբ էլ չունեն: Հեղինակներից ներողություն եմ խնդրում:

Գնամ քվեարկեմ: Ապրեք, ժող ջան:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), Mephistopheles (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Արէա (10.01.2013), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013), Շինարար (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կամ էլ գուցե դա հենց իրա տարբերակն ա, ո՞վ գիտի ։


Կարող ա  :Think: 




> Բյուր,  Ուվալնյատ դվան Հովոն ա չէ՞ իրականում:


Չէ, Գալ, ինքը խաբար էր չէր: Որ ուղարկեցի կարդա, ահագին զարմացավ  :Jpit:  Համ էլ ինքը սկզբունքորեն գրական մրցույթների չի մասնակցում:




> Չգիտեմ, Բյուր, երևի էն չի: Էսօր մի ուրիշ առիթով էլ ակամա մտածեցի, որ ես, իրոք, փշեր ունեմ:
> Բայց անկեղծ եմ, էդ մեկը հաստատ


Կակտուս ջան, ինձ թվում ա՝ ստեղծ չանկեղծ մարդ չկա  :Jpit: 
Ուղղակի եսի՞մ, մեկի տեղը երկու անգամ անխնա քլնգեցիր բոլոր գործերը: Գուցե մի անգամը հերիք լիներ:



Ամպ, քեզ մի հատ մե՜ծ պաչիկ: Վաղը կասեմ ինչու  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ամպ (10.01.2013), Ուլուանա (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

ivy ջան, նման ակումբի` խելոք ու...գիժ մի այսպիսի միջավայրի կարիք ես այնքա~ն ունեի, որտեղ քաղաքականություն չկա~, նախագահի թեկնածուներ չկա~ն, անանասոտ որկրամանից ...եկող տաք ու տխմար ձայներ չկա~ն...Ես եկա այստեղ զրուցելու` ինձ բոլորիդ մեջ ու բոլորիդ միջով տեսնելու, իսկ քվեարկելը, ի դեպ, զգում եմ, հեչ էլ հեշտ բան չէ...

----------

ivy (10.01.2013), Mephistopheles (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (10.01.2013), Ամպ (10.01.2013), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ivy ջան, նման ակումբի` խելոք ու...գիժ մի այսպիսի միջավայրի կարիք ես այնքա~ն ունեի, որտեղ քաղաքականություն չկա~, նախագահի թեկնածուներ չկա~ն, անանասոտ որկրամանից ...եկող տաք ու տխմար ձայներ չկա~ն...Ես եկա այստեղ զրուցելու` ինձ բոլորիդ մեջ ու բոլորիդ միջով տեսնելու, իսկ քվեարկելը, ի դեպ, զգում եմ, հեչ էլ հեշտ բան չէ...


Արուսյակ ջան, մնաց երկու գրառում  :Smile:  Անհամբեր սպասում ենք մյուս երկու գրառումներիդ ու ձայնիդ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, բայց մենակ գրառումների քանակը չէր չէ՞, վարկանիշ էլ էր պետք ունենալ որոշակի քանակով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, բայց մենակ գրառումների քանակը չէր չէ՞, վարկանիշ էլ էր պետք ունենալ որոշակի քանակով:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ունի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, բայց մենակ գրառումների քանակը չէր չէ՞, վարկանիշ էլ էր պետք ունենալ որոշակի քանակով:


Մի քիչ էլ վարկանիշ էր պետք, ինքն արդեն ունի  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամպ, քեզ մի հատ մե՜ծ պաչիկ: Վաղը կասեմ ինչու


Ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց չեմ ասի  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արուսյակ ջան, մնաց երկու գրառում  Անհամբեր սպասում ենք մյուս երկու գրառումներիդ ու ձայնիդ:


Ա-րուս-յա՛կ… Ա-րուս-յա՛կ… Ա-րուս-յա՛կ… Ա-րուս-յա՛կ… Ա-րուս-յա՛կ, Ա-րուս-յա՛կ, Ա-րուս-յա՛կ, Ա-րուս-յա՛կ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց չեմ ասի


յա, դու ի՞նչ գիտես  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> յա, դու ի՞նչ գիտես


Բյուր ջան, դու նենց մի էնտուզիազմի մեջ ես, արդեն երևի մարդ չկա, որ չգիտի  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

StrangeLittleGirl  ջան, այսպես ջերմ ինձ ընդունում էր մեկ էլ մայրս...անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ բռնվում էի իր կարած շալվար-փոխանի փողքերում փողոց փախցրած բլինչիկների...գործով. ձեթի հետքերն էին մատնում...Մի քիչ շուտասելուկանման ստացվեց... :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (10.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Ազգի ապագան քո ձեռքերում է:

----------


## impression

մեկ մեկ դեստրուկտիվ տարրերն էնքան խոխմ են լինում, որ չգիտես՝ ոնց վերաբերվես  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *14. Եթե աշխարհի վերջը լինի առաջիկա կիրակի.* էս մեկն էլ էր լավը, հետաքրքիր մոտեցում էր: Ափսոս՝ վերջում ա, թե չէ ավելի շատ ձայն կհավաքեր: Ահավոր հոգնած կարդացի. էն մյուսների նման երկար-բարակ չեմ կարող մեկնաբանել, բայց մի նախադասություն մեջս մեխվել ա. _վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ մարդիկ դադարել էին զգալ իրենց մարմինները:_
> Միտքը, շարադրանքը, հումորը լավն էր: Գրագետ էլ գրված էր:
> *Ինձ թվում ա՝ Այվին ա:*


Ես չեմ, բայց ուրախանում եմ, որ ինձ տարբերակ են վերագրում  :Smile:

----------


## Ամպ

> Ես չեմ, բայց ուրախանում եմ, որ ինձ տարբերակ են վերագրում


Եթե էս դու չես, ուրեմն էս անգամ էլ չես մասնակցել: Մյուսներում քեզ չգտա:
Բայց էս տարբերակը մի ձևի այվիոտ էր:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ, բայց ուրախանում եմ, որ ինձ տարբերակ են վերագրում


հա՞… վերագրե՞մ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե էս դու չես, ուրեմն էս անգամ էլ չես մասնակցել: Մյուսներում քեզ չգտա:
> Բայց էս տարբերակը մի ձևի այվիոտ էր:


Այվին քաղաքականությունից չէր գրի: Անգամ տենց կարճ:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> հա՞… վերագրե՞մ…


Ոնց կուզես  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամպ

> Այվին քաղաքականությունից չէր գրի: Անգամ տենց կարճ:


Կարճը, հա, համաձայն եմ, բայց քաղաքականությունից լավ էլ կգրեր: Խարտած կոտոշներով հրեշտակը վկա  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## impression

հա բայց օրինակ ինչի իմ տարբերակին տենց արիք որ....  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Կարճը, հա, համաձայն եմ, բայց քաղաքականությունից լավ էլ կգրեր: *Խարտած կոտոշներով հրեշտակը վկա* :


Դեմք  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոնց կուզես


չեմ անի… կասեի, բայց չեմ ասի… գլխիցս ձեռ չեմ քաշել…

----------

ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե էս դու չես, ուրեմն էս անգամ էլ չես մասնակցել: *Մյուսներում քեզ չգտա:*
> Բայց էս տարբերակը մի ձևի այվիոտ էր:


Բայց էն իմ Սոմնիումը կարար Այվին գրած լիներ:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> հա բայց օրինակ ինչի իմ տարբերակին տենց արիք որ....


Էս ցանցառն էլի էկավ  :LOL:

----------


## impression

ես շատ վատ եմ, արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ ես՝ ես եմ  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց էմ իմ Սոմնիումը կարար Այվին գրած լիներ:


Հա՞ որ  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա՞ որ


Դե եթե Իկարոն ես եմ գրել, Սոմնիումն էլ դու ես  :Not I:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, դու նենց մի էնտուզիազմի մեջ ես, արդեն երևի մարդ չկա, որ չգիտի


Զատո էրեկ ճիշտ էի ասում  :Tongue: 




> Եթե էս դու չես, ուրեմն էս անգամ էլ չես մասնակցել: Մյուսներում քեզ չգտա:
> Բայց էս տարբերակը մի ձևի այվիոտ էր:


Չէ, Այվին քաղաքականության հետ գլուխ չունի  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

ա՜խ իմ խեղճ ճնճղուկներ....  :Sad:  դուք կսառեք ձմռան ցրտում

----------

ivy (10.01.2013), kivera (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարճը, հա, համաձայն եմ, բայց քաղաքականությունից լավ էլ կգրեր: Խարտած կոտոշներով հրեշտակը վկա :


Հա բայց էնտեղ ոչ մի անուն չէր բարձրաձայնվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ամպ

> Բայց էն իմ Սոմնիումը կարար Այվին գրած լիներ:


Հա, կարար: Բայց ախր լրիվ քո ոճն ա: Ես 95 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու ես  :Smile: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ա՜խ իմ խեղճ ճնճղուկներ....  դուք կսառեք ձմռան ցրտում


Նրանք ի սկզբանե սառած էին, քանի որ կապույտ էին, հետն էլ վաղուց արդեն սառցակալել են քլնգոցներից, ու, ինչպես գիտենք, նրանք բնավ էլ քոնը չեն  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Նրանք ի սկզբանե սառած էին, քանի որ կապույտ էին, հետն էլ վաղուց արդեն սառցակալել են քլնգոցներից, ու, ինչպես գիտենք, նրանք բնավ էլ քոնը չեն ։


վաշ մուժ նի վաշ մուժ... 
ես սենց խայտառակ դիսկվալիֆիկացիայի մեկ էլ իններորդ դասարանում ֆիզկուլտի դասին էի ենթարկվել, դասատուն ձեռս համբուրգեր էր բռնացրել  :Sad:

----------


## Արուսյակ

"ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ"-
 Էն չարաբաստիկ "ը"-`ից, դու էլ համոզված էիր, գործդ ծանրացավ-ծանրացավ, եկավ` դը~մփ` նստեց ...Բայց "ը"-ով հերոս-աստվածդ /էլ մեծատառով չգրեցի, որովհետև նա արդեն հողեղեն-մահկանացու էր` ֆեյսբուքցի/ ավելի շատ հրապարակախոսական ողնաթելի դերակատարություն ունեցավ..."Երկնքից 3 խնձորի ընկնելը"` բարի ավարտդ, քո դեմ աշխատեց...Ա~յ եթե կարողանայիր ԱՍՏԾՈՒ հերը որոշյալ հոդով չանիծել` եռաչափ չբերել...Մեղա~, ՏԵՐ...Բայց տողերի տակից բարի, մի քիչ էլ, ցավոք, ամորձատված ինքնավստահությամբ հեղինակին տեսա...

----------

ivy (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ"-
>  Էն չարաբաստիկ "ը"-`ից, դու էլ համոզված էիր, գործդ ծանրացավ-ծանրացավ, եկավ` դը~մփ` նստեց ...Բայց "ը"-ով հերոս-աստվածդ /էլ մեծատառով չգրեցի, որովհետև նա արդեն հողեղեն-մահկանացու էր` ֆեյսբուքցի/ ավելի շատ հրապարակախոսական ողնաթելի դերակատարություն ունեցավ..."Երկնքից 3 խնձորի ընկնելը"` բարի ավարտդ, քո դեմ աշխատեց...Ա~յ եթե կարողանայիր ԱՍՏԾՈՒ հերը որոշյալ հոդով չանիծել` եռաչափ չբերել...Մեղա~, ՏԵՐ...Բայց տողերի տակից բարի, մի քիչ էլ, ցավոք, *ամորձատված ինքնավստահությամբ* հեղինակին տեսա...


Արուսյակ, դու դեմք ես  :LOL: 
Ու արդեն կարաս քվեարկես  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ավելի լավ ա ինձ Ամմէ-ի նման առաջին տարբերակը վերագրեք, թե չէ Մեֆի հոգեվերլուծությունից հետո ես էդ հինգերորդին համաձայն չեմ, թող Գալի փայ լինի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> "ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ"-
>  Էն չարաբաստիկ "ը"-`ից, դու էլ համոզված էիր, գործդ ծանրացավ-ծանրացավ, եկավ` դը~մփ` նստեց ...Բայց "ը"-ով հերոս-աստվածդ /էլ մեծատառով չգրեցի, որովհետև նա արդեն հողեղեն-մահկանացու էր` ֆեյսբուքցի/ ավելի շատ հրապարակախոսական ողնաթելի դերակատարություն ունեցավ..."Երկնքից 3 խնձորի ընկնելը"` բարի ավարտդ, քո դեմ աշխատեց...Ա~յ եթե կարողանայիր ԱՍՏԾՈՒ հերը որոշյալ հոդով չանիծել` եռաչափ չբերել...Մեղա~, ՏԵՐ...Բայց տողերի տակից բարի, մի քիչ էլ, ցավոք, ամորձատված ինքնավստահությամբ հեղինակին տեսա...


Լավն ես բայց իսկականից  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ավելի լավ ա ինձ Ամմէ-ի նման առաջին տարբերակը վերագրեք, թե չէ Մեֆի հոգեվերլուծությունից հետո ես էդ հինգերորդին համաձայն չեմ, թող Գալի փայ լինի


Մեֆի վերլուծությունից հետո Սոմնիումը սաղ գցում են իրար վրա  :LOL: 
Ասա՝բան գիտես, սուս մնա էլի, այ տղա:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), Mephistopheles (10.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

:Love:  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի լավ ա ինձ Ամմէ-ի նման առաջին տարբերակը վերագրեք, թե չէ Մեֆի հոգեվերլուծությունից հետո ես էդ հինգերորդին համաձայն չեմ, թող Գալի փայ լինի


Իսկ մանուկ աշխարհին համաձա՞յն ես  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (10.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> "ԵԹԵ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ ԿԻՐԱԿԻ"-
>  Էն չարաբաստիկ "ը"-`ից, դու էլ համոզված էիր, գործդ ծանրացավ-ծանրացավ, եկավ` դը~մփ` նստեց ...Բայց "ը"-ով հերոս-աստվածդ /էլ մեծատառով չգրեցի, որովհետև նա արդեն հողեղեն-մահկանացու էր` ֆեյսբուքցի/ ավելի շատ հրապարակախոսական ողնաթելի դերակատարություն ունեցավ..."Երկնքից 3 խնձորի ընկնելը"` բարի ավարտդ, քո դեմ աշխատեց...Ա~յ եթե կարողանայիր ԱՍՏԾՈՒ հերը որոշյալ հոդով չանիծել` եռաչափ չբերել...Մեղա~, ՏԵՐ...Բայց տողերի տակից բարի, մի քիչ էլ, ցավոք, ամորձատված ինքնավստահությամբ հեղինակին տեսա...


Էս ինչ էլ ուղիղ տասնհինգերորդ գրառումով հասար վերջին ու ինչպիսի ամորձապատ ինքնավստահությամբ  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013), Գալաթեա (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս ինչ էլ ուղիղ տասնհինգերորդ գրառումով հասար վերջին ու ինչպիսի ամորձապատ ինքնավստահությամբ


Ամորձաշատ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ամորձաշատ


Դե նայած ֆանտազիա՝ իմում ամորձապատ էր  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե նայած ֆանտազիա՝ իմում ամորձապատ էին


հլա մի հատ վերջացրեք հա՞… կնիկներով հավաքվել, ինչ անվայել բաներ ասես ասում եք… հեսա Մալխասը կգա կիմանաք ամորձինեը որն ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հլա մի հատ վերջացրեք հա՞… կնիկներով հավաքվել, ինչ անվայել բաներ ասես ասում եք… հեսա Մալխասը կգա կիմանաք ամորձինեը որն ա…


Սոմնիումի հերոսուհին էդ լավ գիտի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> հլա մի հատ վերջացրեք հա՞… կնիկներով հավաքվել, ինչ անվայել բաներ ասես ասում եք… հեսա Մալխասը կգա կիմանաք ամորձինեը որն ա…


Դե լավ ա, դու գնա հոգեվերլուծություններդ արա  :Beee: 
Մալխասն ուր ա  :Love:

----------


## impression

ոնց... Սոմնիումինը հերոսՈՒՀԻ է՞ր  :Scare: 
հետ տվեք իմ ձայնը, ինձ խաբել են

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (10.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ ա, դու գնա հոգեվերլուծություններդ արա 
> Մալխասն ուր ա


Կարո՞ղ ա Իկարոն Մակխասն ա  :LOL: 
Կամ էլ Սոմնիումը  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> ոնց... Սոմնիումինը հերոսՈՒՀԻ է՞ր 
> հետ տվեք իմ ձայնը, ինձ խաբել են


Հազար եմ ասել՝ թռնելով մի կարդա  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մալխասն ուր ա


Քանի որ էս անգամ մասնակցել ա, համեստորեն սուս ա մնում  :Secret: ։

----------

Malxas (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոնց... Սոմնիումինը հերոսՈՒՀԻ է՞ր 
> հետ տվեք իմ ձայնը, ինձ խաբել են


Հա, քաչալ ու մուսկուլոտ էր, բայց կին  :LOL: 
Լիլ, աչքիս Անրին քեզ էլ ա խաբել  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Կարո՞ղ ա Իկարոն Մակխասն ա 
> Կամ էլ Սոմնիումը


Կարող ա՞ Իկարոն Սոմնիումն ա...

----------

Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## impression

> Հա, քաչալ ու մուսկուլոտ էր, բայց կին 
> Լիլ, աչքիս Անրին քեզ էլ ա խաբել


ախ.. իմ անրին... նա իրականացրեց իմ երազանքներից շատերը, բայց մեկ ա, պենիս չուներ  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Քանի որ էս անգամ մասնակցել ա, համեստորեն սուս ա մնում ։


Մասնակցել ա՞  :Huh:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քանի որ էս անգամ մասնակցել ա, համեստորեն սուս ա մնում ։


Բայց մասնակցելու դեպքում դժվար ա լինում սուս մնալ...եթե ակումբցի ես: Իմ փորձից գիտեմ:
Հենա, հիմա էլ չեմ մնում  :LOL:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարո՞ղ ա Իկարոն Մակխասն ա 
> Կամ էլ Սոմնիումը


Չէ, ինքը «Վերջիվերջո»–ն ա, վայ  :Jpit: ։ Որ ուշադիր լինեիր, էնտեղ ահագին մալխասաոճ բառեր կային։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց մասնակցելու դեպքում դժվար ա լինում սուս մնալ...եթե ակումբցի ես: Իմ փորձից գիտեմ:
> Հենա, հիմա էլ չեմ մնում


Իմ էն հին, սարդոստայնապատ փորձն էլ ցույց էր տվել, որ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա սուս մնալը  :LOL: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ էս անգամ մասնակցել ա, համեստորեն սուս ա մնում ։


Դե էկեք գուշակենք որն ա ինքը  :Jpit: 

Արուսյակ, էս ինչու՞ դեռ չես քվեարկել  :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց մասնակցելու դեպքում դժվար ա լինում սուս մնալ...եթե ակումբցի ես: Իմ փորձից գիտեմ:
> Հենա, հիմա էլ չեմ մնում


Գալ, մասնակցե՞լ ես  :Jpit: 
Վսյո, ուրեմն Սոմնիումն ա քոնը: Իկարոն ձև չի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե էկեք գուշակենք որն ա ինքը 
> 
> Արուսյակ, էս ինչու՞ դեռ չես քվեարկել


Գրառումներս ինչի՞ չես կարդում  :Angry2: ։ Նախորդ էջում գրել էի՝ որն ա։ Չնայած էն ամենասկզբներում էլ էի գրել։

----------


## impression

ժողովուրդ, չեք հավատա, բայց սոմնիումը պարզվեց իմն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, մասնակցե՞լ ես 
> Վսյո, ուրեմն Սոմնիումն ա քոնը: Իկարոն ձև չի:


Ուֆ չէ, է... չեմ խաղա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ախ.. իմ անրին... նա իրականացրեց իմ երազանքներից շատերը, բայց մեկ ա, պենիս չուներ


փինըս, Լիլ, փինըս: բայց կարող ա գնդիկներ ուներ  :LOL: 




> Չէ, ինքը «Վերջիվերջո»–ն ա, վայ ։ Որ ուշադիր լինեիր, էնտեղ ահագին մալխասաոճ բառեր կային։


Մալխասի գրական ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդացել, չգիտեմ  :Think:  բայց ակումբի գրառումներից դատելով մանուկ աշխարհը կարար լիներ




> Իմ էն հին, սարդոստայնապատ փորձն էլ ցույց էր տվել, որ շատ ավելի հեշտ ա սուս մնալը ։


ես կասեի՝ սուս մնալն ավելի ձեռնտու ա, բայց դե չի ստացվում էլի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրառումներս ինչի՞ չես կարդում ։ Նախորդ էջում գրել էի՝ որն ա։ Չնայած էն ամենասկզբներում էլ էի գրել։


տո հասցնու՞մ եմ ձեր հետևից  :LOL: 




> ժողովուրդ, չեք հավատա, բայց սոմնիումը պարզվեց իմն ա


Լիլ, ես ասում էի, քոնն ա: որ փողի խաթր ուղարկել ես  :LOL: 




> Ու չէ, է... չեմ խաղա


ի՞նչ չես խաղա  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> փինըս, Լիլ, փինըս


տո փինըդ էլ  :Angry2:

----------


## kivera

Երևի բանի տեղ չեք դնում  :LOL: 


> Անցյալ անգամ ոչ ակումբցի հեղինակներից ահագին մարդ էր մտնում, բան-ման գրում:
> Էս անգամ մենակ Արուսյակն ա:
> Ինչից կլինի յարաբ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ի՞նչ չես խաղա


Էն ու-ն ուֆ պետք ա լիներ  :Jpit: 
Ասեցի ձևացնեմ՝ մասնակցել եմ, բայց փոշմանեցի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Գռեհիկներ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն ու-ն ուֆ պետք ա լիներ 
> Ասեցի ձևացնեմ՝ մասնակցել եմ, բայց փոշմանեցի


ըհը, պատկերացրեցիր, թե ինչ տարբերակներ կարող ա քեզ վերագրենք  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գռեհիկներ


քեզ ի՞նչ էղավ: արի շողոքորթեմ  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), Գալաթեա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ Փագի թեման… էս կնկտիք անցել են ամորձիներին ու փինեսներին… դաժե Մալխասն ա վախում գա… 

վսյօ հերիք ինչքան "վերլուծեցիք" ու "քվեարկեցիք"…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երևի բանի տեղ չեք դնում


Ո՞վ ասեց, Կիվերա ջան: Հենա, տես, նորեկ Արուսյակին ինչքան սիրեցինք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դավ Փագի թեման… էս կնկտիք անցել են ամորձիներին ու փինեսներին… դաժե Մալխասն ա վախում գա… 
> 
> վսյօ հերիք ինչքան "վերլուծեցիք" ու "քվեարկեցիք"…


վայ, լավ ա ձեն հանեցիր: թե չէ ասում էի՝ էս տղերքն ամոթից ձեն չեն հանում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ ասեց, Կիվերա ջան: Հենա, տես, նորեկ Արուսյակին ինչքան սիրեցինք


բայց չի քվեարկում  :Cray:  մեր սերն անտեսում ա

----------


## kivera

Հաաաաաա, ճիշտա, պետքա արժանանալ  :Smile:  


> Ո՞վ ասեց, Կիվերա ջան: Հենա, տես, նորեկ Արուսյակին ինչքան սիրեցինք

----------


## Mephistopheles

տղաների անունից խնդրում եմ բոլոր քննարկումները գոտկտեղից վերև պահել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հաաաաաա, ճիշտա, պետքա արժանանալ


Նայած՝ արժանանալ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էլ քննարկում չկա՞

----------


## ivy

Կա, բայց երևի թաքուն  :Smile:

----------


## kivera

:Smile:  Ես էլ չեմ դեռ հասկացել Ակումբում էդ ոնցա լինում, բայց ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում էստեղ, նույնիսկ եթե հաճախ չեմ լինում:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Mephistopheles (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Գալաթեա (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կա, բայց երևի թաքուն


իիի՜, որտեղ: մեռա ռեֆրեշ անելով:

հ.գ. Արէան քվեարկեց  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

Արեա, հաջող  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արեա, հաջող


Կակտուս  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից, ում թվացել ա, թե ես իրենց գրածները ձեռ եմ առել
չի էղել տենց բան, կատակ եմ արել, անհաջող երևի

ու մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասել, որ էս իմ վերջին գրառումն էր ակումբում, լավ մնացեք ժող ջան  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս


Ես ի՞նչ կապ ունեի  :Unsure: 




> ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից, ում թվացել ա, թե ես իրենց գրածները ձեռ եմ առել
> չի էղել տենց բան, կատակ եմ արել, անհաջող երևի
> 
> ու մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասել, որ էս իմ վերջին գրառումն էր ակումբում, լավ մնացեք ժող ջան


Հը՞ն  :Blink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից, ում թվացել ա, թե ես իրենց գրածները ձեռ եմ առել
> չի էղել տենց բան, կատակ եմ արել, անհաջող երևի
> 
> ու մեկ էլ ուզում եմ ասել, որ էս իմ վերջին գրառումն էր ակումբում, լավ մնացեք ժող ջան


Լիլ, ի՞նչ էղավ քեզ  :Sad:  քեզ ո՞վ նեղացրեց:




> Ես ի՞նչ կապ ունեի


Հեչ, տեսա, որ քվեարկել ես  :Smile:  մինչև էդ էլ Արէան էր սուսուփուս, առանց մի բառ ասելու քվեարկել:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հեչ, տեսա, որ քվեարկել ես  մինչև էդ էլ Արէան էր սուսուփուս, առանց մի բառ ասելու քվեարկել:


Ես սուսուփուս չէի, լավ էլ շուխուրով նորից անցա տարբերակների վրայով ու հայտարարեցի, թե որն եմ ընտրել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես սուսուփուս չէի, լավ էլ շուխուրով նորից անցա տարբերակների վրայով ու հայտարարեցի, թե որն եմ ընտրել


հա բայց մի քիչ առաջ քվեարկեցիր  :Smile:  թե չէ Արէան էլ էր ասել՝ որն ա ընտրել

----------


## boooooooom

Մի շնչից կարդացի. Դաժան էր 
1-ին տարբերակից սենց մտքեր եկան:
 Մի հատ բիձա ու պառավ ամբողջ օրը իրենց բնակարանում են անցկացնում: Երեխաներ չունեն. սեռական հարաբերություններ նրանց միջև չի եղել: ամբողջ օրը պառավը սարքումա, բիձեն ուտումա /երևի հարուստ են/: Երկուսի յանն էլ տարածա: Մի օր բիձեն պատի վրա ծակա անում, որտեղից սկսում են հետևել հարևան բնակարանում բնակվող երիտասարդ զույգին: Մի քանի օր նայելուց հետո, սրանք ջոգում են որ հարևանը իրանց անկապ կյանքի մասին գիրքա գրում: բլա-բլա-բլա  Փողը ճարվումա, գիրքը տպվումա. Ջան ուրախություն /Հեղինակ ջան կներես ուղեղս ինձ չի ենթարկվում/:
5-րդ տարբերակը սահուն ''մարսվեց''
8-րդ տարբերակը լավ ֆանտաստիկա էր 
Կրոնով համեմվածները զոռով էր գնում: Ուսանողական հանրակացարանը` թող ների ինձ հեղինակը, օրագրային գրառման էր նման: Մի 2 հատ էլ կար, կներեք համարը չեմ հիշում, ոնց որ թմրամիջոցի ազդեցության տակ գրված լիներ:
Հազար անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե որևէ մեկին միամիտ տեղը կպա: Ես կարողա ավելի վատ գրեի:
Ես ինձ չեմ համարում գրականագետ, ես հասարակ ոսկերիչ եմ, սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> հա բայց մի քիչ առաջ քվեարկեցիր  թե չէ Արէան էլ էր ասել՝ որն ա ընտրել


Ասելուցս հետո մի կես ժամվա ընթացքում էր կարծեմ, ընենց չի, որ շատ նոր եմ քվեարկել  :Smile: 
Հիմա ի՞նչ, առավոտյան արդյունքներն ամփոփվա՞ծ կլինեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասելուցս հետո մի կես ժամվա ընթացքում էր կարծեմ, ընենց չի, որ շատ նոր եմ քվեարկել 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ, առավոտյան արդյունքներն ամփոփվա՞ծ կլինեն:


Աաա, կներես, ուրեմն Բումն էր  :Smile:  քո քվեարկելը բաց էի թողել  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աաա, կներես, ուրեմն Բումն էր  քո քվեարկելը բաց էի թողել


Բյուր, Բումի անունը գրելուց տրադիցիոն պետք ա ավելացնել՝ Բուուում ջան, ավել պակաս կներես  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (11.01.2013), CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Բումի անունը գրելուց տրադիցիոն պետք ա ավելացնել՝ Բուուում ջան, ավել պակաս կներես


հա լավ, ես էլ ոչ տրադիցիոն եմ գրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Դե լավ ա, դու գնա հոգեվերլուծություններդ արա 
> Մալխասն ուր ա


Ես այստեղ եմ, սիրելիս, միշտ քո կողքին... :Love:

----------


## Malxas

> Կարո՞ղ ա Իկարոն Մակխասն ա 
> Կամ էլ Սոմնիումը


Շնորհակալություն, անչափ շոյված եմ, որ հաղթող ստեղծագործություններ ես ինձ վերագրում, բայց ցավով պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ, որովհետև ես Ակումբի մրցույթներին չեմ մասնակցում, որովհետև չեմ կարողանում կարճ գրել: Միայն մեկ անգամ է եղել, բայց բոլորովին պատահական ու վաղուց մոռացված  :Wink:

----------


## Malxas

> հլա մի հատ վերջացրեք հա՞… կնիկներով հավաքվել, ինչ անվայել բաներ ասես ասում եք… հեսա Մալխասը կգա կիմանաք ամորձինեը որն ա…


Ամորձին գրականության մեջ օգտագործվող բառ է, վոտ դերեվնյա ա... :Cool:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Քանի որ էս անգամ մասնակցել ա, համեստորեն սուս ա մնում ։


Ինչ լավն ես դու, Ուլուանա  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Malxas

> փինըս, Լիլ, փինըս: բայց կարող ա գնդիկներ ուներ 
> 
> 
> Մալխասի գրական ստեղծագործությունները չեմ կարդացել, չգիտեմ  բայց ակումբի գրառումներից դատելով մանուկ աշխարհը կարար լիներ


Իսկ ինչու իմ ստեղծագործությունները չես կարդում  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչ լավն ես դու, Ուլուանա


Հենց ասեցինք՝ մասնակցել ա, դրա համար սուս ա մնում, վռազ եկավ կասկածները ցրելու, տեսա՞ք  :LOL: ։

----------

Malxas (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալություն, անչափ շոյված եմ, որ հաղթող ստեղծագործություններ ես ինձ վերագրում, բայց ցավով պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ, որովհետև ես Ակումբի մրցույթներին չեմ մասնակցում, որովհետև չեմ կարողանում կարճ գրել: Միայն մեկ անգամ է եղել, բայց բոլորովին պատահական ու վաղուց մոռացված


Բայց մեկ ա ամեն մրցույթում քեզ փնտրելու ավանդույթը շարունակվում ա  :LOL: 




> Իսկ ինչու իմ ստեղծագործությունները չես կարդում


Եսի՞մ  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Հենց ասեցինք՝ մասնակցել ա, դրա համար սուս ա մնում, վռազ եկավ կասկածները ցրելու, տեսա՞ք ։


Ուլուանա ջան, խնդորւմ եմ ասա էլի, էն մալխասաոճ բաները որ ասում էիր ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր: Ուզում եմ իմանալ իմ ոճը որն ես համարում, երևի մանկական պարզ մարզ բաներ հա՞  :Smile: 
Միայն դու էլ Բյուրի պես չասես, որ չես կարդացել իմ ստեղծագործությունները  :Tongue:

----------


## Malxas

> Բայց մեկ ա ամեն մրցույթում քեզ փնտրելու ավանդույթը շարունակվում ա 
> 
> 
> Եսի՞մ


Խոստովանում եմ, այս մրցույթում բավական ուշացավ որևէ ստեղծագործություն ինձ վերագրելը և պետք է ասեմ, որ ես այդ առթիվ լրջորեն անհանգստացած էի  :Wink: 
Այվին ուր կորավ... Սիրո նշան էր դրել ինձ էն էլ գնաց կորավ  :Sad:

----------


## Արուսյակ

*"ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-3"*-Ազնիվ լինելու ինքնահորդորով որոշեցի բոլորը կարդալ:

" Իսկ դու մի օրից իմ կողոսկրից ստեղծելու ես մեկին,ով հիմա իմ կյանքն է ուտելու,իսկ հետագայում ՝ բոլոր տղամարդկանց կյանքը..."
Բա՞ եղավ. դու հենց կեսից կորցրիր քեզ ու խեղճ Ադամին խոսեցրիր քո...ցավի լեզվով...Գրածիդ մեջ ժամանակների` թափթփված ոտի տակ ընկնել կար, Ադամդ ադամացու չէր, Եվադ էլ հենց միանգամից` ծրագիր հագցրածի պես...Մեֆը հարգարժան հորդորել էր...գոտկատեղից վերև խոսել, չնայած... ներքևում  էլ խոսելու բան չէիր ստեղծել...Կներես, բայց ես հեչ չէի ուզի, որ քո Ադամը իմ պապի, մաթեմատիկայի լեզվով ասած` n աստիճանի պապը լիներ...

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Գալաթեա (11.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան, խնդորւմ եմ ասա էլի, էն մալխասաոճ բաները որ ասում էիր ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր: Ուզում եմ իմանալ իմ ոճը որն ես համարում, երևի մանկական պարզ մարզ բաներ հա՞ 
> Միայն դու էլ Բյուրի պես չասես, որ չես կարդացել իմ ստեղծագործությունները


Չէ, հակառակը՝ ոչ մանկական, բարդ ու գրքային բառեր  :Jpit: ։

Ստեղծագործություններիցդ կարդացել եմ մեկ էն արյուն հանձնելու մասին պատմվածքը, մեկ էլ սարսափ ժանրի մրցույթին ներկայացված տարբերակը։



> Խոստովանում եմ, այս մրցույթում բավական ուշացավ որևէ ստեղծագործություն ինձ վերագրելը և պետք է ասեմ, որ ես այդ առթիվ լրջորեն անհանգստացած էի


Ո՞նց թե։ Ես հենց սկզբից էի գրել։




> Այվին ուր կորավ... Սիրո նշան էր դրել ինձ էն էլ գնաց կորավ


Իսկ դու էդ ի՞նչ հույսերով էիր եկել որ  :LOL: ։

----------

Malxas (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Գալաթեա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

*"ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ-4"*
Ցանկությունը, միտքը, տեսլականը մի բան են, դրանց կենդանի հանդերձը` մարմին տալը, բոլորովին այլ բան: Ավա~ղ` ուզեցիր շատ, բայց միտքդ էլ մնաց էն ասֆալտի վրա. չբարձրացավ, էլ չասեմ` չհառնեց...Բայց մտքիդ նյութը բարի կամքի էլեմենտներ ունի, որոնք սակայն գրականության պատի համար հենց այնպես շաղախ չեն դառնում...

----------


## Արուսյակ

*"Աշխարհի սկիզբը-5"*
Որ ուշ է, որ ես էլ հոգնած եմ` այդպես է, բայց *"Վաղն առաջին անգամ կգնամ համալսարան. ևս մեկ ՍկԻԶԲ իմ կյանքում, ևս մեկ մարտահրավեր, որից պարտավոր եմ հաղթանակած դուրս գալ"* նախադասությունը գլխիս խփեց ասես ու էս... հերոսից, կներեք շա~տ, մի տեսակ զահլես գնաց...Բայց կարդացի համարյա. մի "հը', մի "ծը" չեղավ...Անգույն էր, անհամ...

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

*"ԵՐԲ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ՄԱՆՈՒԿ ԷՐ"*
Մանրամասն ու... մանակրկիտ շարադրանք էր, բայց ոնց որ Ադամի կամ...Սեթի օրագրից լիներ` բարձի տակ պահված...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

Ինչպես երևաց` ես ունեի մեկ ձայնի իրավունք և խոստումիս տերը եղա`«Աշխարհի սկիզբը-2»...Ականջալուր եղա ներքին ձայնիս` հասկանալով և, որ հարաբերականության տարրն...ամենուր է...Բարի գիշեր, շնորհակալություն վարկանիշների, ջերմ ընդունելության համար...Կարծում եմ` չնեղացրի` շատ չնեղացրի...

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Mephistopheles (11.01.2013), Գալաթեա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

14-րդ տարբերակը թե ինչի չէի կարդացել...  :Sad:  Նոր կարդացի ու դուրս եկավ, կարող ա նույնիսկ քվեարկեի: Մի երկու օր առաջ էլ Cloud Atlas ֆիլմը նայեցի, եթե դեռ չեք դիտել, անպայման դիտեք: Հա, դրանից հետո Իկարոն ավելի քիչ դուրս սկսեց գալ, իսկ Սոմնիումը՝ ավելի շատ: Բայց դե որն էլ հաղթի, ուրախ եմ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին… ձեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ–որ տարօրինակ բաներ են կատարվում...  :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հենց նոր Դավիթը մասնակիցների ցուցակն ինձ ուղարկեց ու խնդրեց, որ տեղադրեմ (ինքը խիստ զբաղված էր, չէր կարող).

1. StrangeLittleGirl (13)
2. impression (8)
3. Նարինե Կռոյան (4)
4. Տաիշա Աբելար (6)
5. ivy (16)
6. Մերի Մկրտչյան (5)
7. Սահականուշ Արոյան (3)
8. Արէա (19)
9. Նառա Վարդանյան (1)
10. Ռուզան Ազիզյան (3)
11. Հայկ Պողոսյան (17 տարեկան) (4)
12. Սոֆիա Օհանյան (2)
13. Հովիկ Մխիթարյան (3)
14. Արփի Ոսկանյան (8)

Շնորհավորում եմ *Արէային* ու *ivy–ին*՝ համապատասխանաբար առաջին և երկրորդ տեղերը գրավելու կապակցությամբ  :Smile: ։

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), Mephistopheles (11.01.2013), Peace (11.01.2013), Sagittarius (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013), Ամպ (11.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013), Շինարար (11.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Փաստորեն, սկզբում մենակ ivy–ին էի ճիշտ գուշակել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ կասկածել  :Jpit: ։ Բյուրին` կեսերից, impression–ին՝ վերջերում։

Դե լավ, ձեզ հաճելի քննարկում, իսկ ես գնացի քնելու  :Bye: ։

----------


## Ingrid

> Անցյալ անգամ ոչ ակումբցի հեղինակներից ահագին մարդ էր մտնում, բան-ման գրում:
> Էս անգամ մենակ Արուսյակն ա:
> Ինչից կլինի յարաբ:


Էս ինձ արդեն մոռացե՞լ եք, թե՞ պատիվ ունեմ համարվելու ակումբցի: Չնայած ավելի հակված եմ առաջին տարբերակին:

----------


## Ingrid

> Հենց նոր Դավիթը մասնակիցների ցուցակն ինձ ուղարկեց ու խնդրեց, որ տեղադրեմ (ինքը խիստ զբաղված էր, չէր կարող).
> 
> 1. StrangeLittleGirl (13)
> 2. impression (8)
> 3. Նարինե Կռոյան (4)
> 4. Տաիշա Աբելար (6)
> 5. ivy (16)
> 6. Մերի Մկրտչյան (5)
> 7. Սահականուշ Արոյան (3)
> ...


Արաաաաաաաաաաա... Շնորհավում եմ Արէա ու Այվի ջան: Էնպես եմ ուրախանում, երբ իմ ընտրած գործերը հենց այնպես են գնահատվում, ոնց ինքս կգնահատեի: Բյուր ջան, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում, ճիշտ է, դու ավելի լավ ես գրում, բայց , միևնույն է, ապրես:

----------


## Ingrid

> 14-րդ տարբերակը թե ինչի չէի կարդացել...  Նոր կարդացի ու դուրս եկավ, կարող ա նույնիսկ քվեարկեի: Մի երկու օր առաջ էլ Cloud Atlas ֆիլմը նայեցի, եթե դեռ չեք դիտել, անպայման դիտեք: Հա, դրանից հետո Իկարոն ավելի քիչ դուրս սկսեց գալ, իսկ Սոմնիումը՝ ավելի շատ: Բայց դե որն էլ հաղթի, ուրախ եմ


Բա որ ասում էի...

----------


## ivy

> 8. Արէա (19)


Ախ դու ձկան աչք  :LOL: 
Շնորհավո՜ր  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Շնորհավորում եմ, Արեա ջան ու Այվի ջան: Կեցցեք դուք: *Արեա* ջան, քեզ արձակ գրած չէի տեսել, մտքովս էլ չէր անցնի, որ դու ես: Շատ ուրախ եմ, դու շատ գրիր, ոչ թե շատ կռվիր :Jpit:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Չէ, հակառակը՝ ոչ մանկական, բարդ ու գրքային բառեր ։
> 
> Ստեղծագործություններիցդ կարդացել եմ մեկ էն արյուն հանձնելու մասին պատմվածքը, մեկ էլ սարսափ ժանրի մրցույթին ներկայացված տարբերակը։
> 
> Ո՞նց թե։ Ես հենց սկզբից էի գրել։
> 
> 
> Իսկ դու էդ ի՞նչ հույսերով էիր եկել որ ։


Կարդացել ես ամենաաննշանները, որոնք զվարճանքի համար եմ գրել: 

Երևի սկզբում ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել:

Իսկ Այվին շատ սիրունիկ մկնիկ է, նկարը տեսել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին, ապրեք  :Smile: 

Եկող մրցույթին արդեն իսկապես մասնակցելու եմ, որպեսզի զանազան ստեղծագործություններ ինձ վերագրելու տրադիցիան հանկարծ չկորչի …)) Բայց շատ չուրախանաք, որովհետև լրիվ որիշ ոճով եմ գրելու` ոչ *մալխասական*  :Wink:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արէա ջան, Ռիփ ջան, շնորհավորանքներս  :Smile: 

Ռիփ, դու էս ինչ շոու սարքեցիր  :LOL:  Բայց որ ասում էի Արէան կա, ասում էիր... 

Հիմա քանի սաղ բացահայտվել եմ, մի երկու րոպեից կասեմ ինչ պիտի ասեի:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

Շնորհավորանքներս հաղթողներին :Hands Up:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Խայտառակ եղանք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն նախ մե՜ծ շնորհակալություն իմ օգտին քվեարկողներին: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ համար զարմանալի էր էսքան քլնգոցից հետո երրորդ տեղ գրավելը: Բայց մեկ ա, ես ահագին զարմացած եմ: Զարմացած եմ, որ էն ղժժիկ, ախմախ Գագոն մի ձայնի պակասությամբ երկրորդ տեղ գրավեց, իսկ էս գործը, որը լուրջ էր, շա՜տ ավելի լուրջ, գուցե իմ գրած ամենալուրջ գործը, էսքան քլնգոցների արժանացավ: Զարմացած եմ, որ Գագոյի մեջ չեղած տեղից մարդիկ խորը մտքեր էին փնտրում (իսկ էնտեղ ոչ մի խորը միտք չկար, ինչ կար, էդ էր), իսկ էս գործը, որի մեջ լիքը խորը մտքեր կային, էդքան մակերեսային քննադատությունների էր արժանանում:

Շնորհակալություն Ամպին, որովհետև եթե ինքը չլիներ, արդեն իսկականից մտածելու էի, որ իսկականից էդքան անհասկանալի ա գրված, որ ոչ ոք բան չի հասկանում: Լիքը կարծիքներ հնչեցին, մեկն ուզում էր, որ մենակ հեքիաթը լիներ, մյուսը՝ որ մենակ ավելի ռեալիստականը լիներ: Մենակ Ամպն էր, որ հասկացավ՝ առանց մեկը մյուսի չի կարա: Ու հա, իրա քննադատությունն էլ լրիվ ընդունում եմ, իսկապես տեղին բաներ էր ասել: Որ վերջերս նորից կարդացի, իսկապես անցումները շատ կտրուկ էին: Շտապելուց էլ որոշ տեղերում տող բաց չէի թողել, լրիվ էր խառնվում իրար: Հա, ժող, էս գործի վրա չեմ հասցրել շատ աշխատել, թերություններ ունի, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դրանք պիտի խանգարեին հասկանալուն:

Ուրեմն ոնց որ ընթացքում մի անգամ փորձեցի սաղի ուշադրությունը հրավիրել դրա վրա, բայց շատերն անտեսեցին, էս գործը ստեղծողի ու ստեղծվողի մասին էր, էն մասին, որ պարզ չի՝ ով ա ում ստեղծել: Մեկը, համոզված լինելով, որ ինքն ա ստեղծել ինչ-որ բան, պարզում ա, որ իրա ստեղծողն ա իրան ստեղծել: Դրա համար շնորհակալ եմ Ամպին, որ հասկացավ էդ հարցը, ավելին՝ հասկացավ, որ պատմվածքում դա բաց ա թողած, ինքը ընտրեց իրա նախընտրած տարբերակը:

Հետո նաև ստեղծվածի՝ կոնտրոլի տակից դուրս գալու մասին էր: Այ էն երկխոսությունները, որոնք շատերը ձանձրալի անվանեցին, հատուկ նրա համար էին, որ ցույց տան՝ ստեղծվածը Կայայի կոնտրոլի տակից դուրս ա էկել, էլ իրանը չի, էլ ինքը չի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա ստեղծել: Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալություն Գալին, որ չէր հավատացել հեռուստացույցով աշխարհին: Տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: Կարծում էի՝ երկխոսությունները պարզ ասում են կոնտրոլից դուրս գալու մասին, էլ կարիք չկար բացատրական նախադասություն ավելացնելու, բայց փաստորեն չէ...

Երրորդ միտքը երկու տարբեր սեռերի ստեղծողների ներկայացնելն էր ու իրանց՝ հակառակ սեռի օգնականների վարքը: Եթե տեսնում եք, երկու դեպքում էլ անկախ սեռից օգնում են, մասնակցում են ստեղծելուն, ոչ թե քլունգն առած հետևներից վազում, թե՝ թարգի: Որովհետև ստեղծողը հաստատ կթարգեր, եթե հենց իրանց կողքի մարդիկ ասեին՝ թարգի: Ուղղակի տենց դեպքեր գիտության մեջ ու արվեստում շատ եմ տեսել, ուզում էի բերել գրականություն: Չստացվեց:

Չորրորդ միտքն անձնական ա, բայց դրա մասին վերջում:

Մի հատ նախ վերջաբանից ու հեռուստացույցի ձյաձյայից խոսեմ: Ուրեմն հեռուստացույցի ձյաձյայից շատերը փոխված վարք էին սպասում: Իհարկե, կարելի էր դա անել՝ ցույց տալով հեռուստատեսության ոչ սկզբունքային լինելը: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում էդ ձյաձյայի նախատիպ Գոռ Թամազյանն էր, որի գոյությունը բացահայտել էի պատմվածքս գրելուց մի քանի օր առաջ ու որոշել անպայման իրան էլ մեջը մտցնել: Կարծում եմ՝ հասկանում եք, որ Գոռ Թամազյանը հաստատ կարծիքը չէր փոխի:

Վերջաբանի մասին: Մեֆը ասում ա՝ բանալ էր, սպասելի: Մեֆ ջան, ախր հատուկ ես ոչ մի գերադրական բառ չեմ օգտագործել, հաջողությունը թողել եմ չափերի մեջ՝ Ինիին դարձնելով ոչ թե հանճար, այլ շարքային գրող, որը սկզբում դժվարությունների ա հանդիպում: 

Հիմա անդրադառնանք չորրորդին: Հա, ժող, ինձնից էլ էի բան դրել էս գործի մեջ: Դրա համար շնորհակալ եմ Ռիփին, որ տեսավ դա: Հա, ես անընդհատ դժվարությունների եմ հանդիպում գրելուց, հատկապես գրական մրցույթներում, բայց կողքիս միշտ կան ընկերներ, որոնք Տիկի նման քաջալերում են, խորհուրդներ տալիս, ու դրա համար անընդհատ նորից ու նորից եմ փորձում: Դրա համար շնորհակալություն էդ բոլոր ընկերներիս, բայց սա արդեն իսկապես վերջին փորձս էր:

Ու խնդրում եմ՝ չասեք, թե ավելի լավ կարամ և այլն: Սա իմ լավագույնն էր, սրանից էն կողմ ես չեմ կարա, սրանից հետո ես սպառվել եմ: Էլ ոչ մի գրական մրցույթի չեմ մասնակցելու:

Վերջում՝ հատուկ շնորհակալություն Կակտուսին գործս զիբիլ անվանելու համար:

----------

Ingrid (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամպ (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Արուսյակ (11.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ մի բան հանգիստ չի տալիս. ոնց կարող էր Հավաքածուի թե անցյալ, թե էս մի մրցույթում քվեարկողների թիվը նույնը լիներ՝ 37. քվեարկողներն էլ նույն մարդիկ չեն ախր  :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բյուր, ես մինչև էսօր չեմ իմացել, որ հեղինակը դու ես, բայց մնացած առումներով ինչ որ գրել ես, հասկացել էի գրածիցդ: Այսինքն եթե քո նպատակը էդ բաները հասկացնելն էր, մոտդ լավ ստացվել ա, նույնիսկ գիտեի, որ հեռուստացույցի ձյաձյան Գոռ Թամազյանն ա: Ու զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակը գրել իմացող մարդ ա: Ստեղ մնում էր արդեն էն, թե ինչի մասին ա գրված: Ու էդ «ինչի մասինը» ինձ չգրավեց, էդքան բան:

Եթե նեղացել ես ինձնից, ուրեմն էլ ոչ մի անգամ էս մրցույթների ժամանակ կարծիքս չեմ գրի, համենայն դեպս հատ-հատ ամեն ստեղծագործության մասին չեմ գրի: Ինձ հեչ պետք չի, որ էն մարդիկ, ում սիրում եմ, ինձնից նեղանան  :Sorry:

----------

Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս նեղանալ-նեղացնել շուխուռները դադարացրեք, ինչ կլինի: Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մարդիկ ինչ-որ մարդկանց քննարկումներից նեղվել են, էդ հաստատ չպիտի անդրադառնա հետագա մրցույթներին մասնակցելու կամ առավել ևս՝ Ակումբում գրել-չգելու վրա...

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Srtik (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չեմ այն պահով, որ սա իր առավելագույնն էր և դրանից լավ չի կարող: Որքան էլ հեղինակը տաղանդավոր լինի, միևնույն է, արձակում հաջողության կհասնի միմիայն աշխատասիրության շնորհիվ: 
Ամեն դեպքում 3 -րդ տեղն էլ մրցանակային է, թեպետ էս անգամ փող չկա մեջը  :Jpit:  Այնպես որ քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում  :Wink:

----------

Ingrid (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ Այվին շատ սիրունիկ մկնիկ է, նկարը տեսել եմ


Մալխաս ջան, էն սրտիկը լուրջ չընդունես, ես տենց շատերին եմ «սիրում»  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, էն սրտիկը լուրջ չընդունես, ես տենց շատերին եմ «սիրում»


Արդեն ուշ է   :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Շինարար (11.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես մի բան հասկացա. այսուհետ ստեղծագործությունների մասին կարծիք գրելիս (չնայած առհասարակ էլ) պիտի ավելի պատասխանատու լինեմ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր հեղինակներից՝ որակումներիս համար: Իրոք երևի մի բան էն չի հետս վերջերս, շատ կոպիտն եմ դարձել:
Մանավանդ որ մտածում եմ՝ ես հաստատ էդքան գրել չէի կարողանա, համենայն դեպս մտքի, սյուժեի, երևակայության առումով: Հա, էլի եմ ասում՝ իմ ճաշակով ստեղծագործություն չկար, բայց մեկ է, շատ էի կոպիտ ու գիտակցում եմ, որ դրա բարոյական իրավունքը չեմ վաստակել: Կներեք:
 :Blush:

----------


## kivera

Իսկ հետաքրքիրա, եթե հեղինակներին չճանաչեիք էս խոստովանությունը կանեիք?  :Smile: 


> Ես մի բան հասկացա. այսուհետ ստեղծագործությունների մասին կարծիք գրելիս (չնայած առհասարակ էլ) պիտի ավելի պատասխանատու լինեմ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր հեղինակներից՝ որակումներիս համար: Իրոք երևի մի բան էն չի հետս վերջերս, շատ կոպիտն եմ դարձել:
> Մանավանդ որ մտածում եմ՝ ես հաստատ էդքան գրել չէի կարողանա, համենայն դեպս մտքի, սյուժեի, երևակայության առումով: Հա, էլի եմ ասում՝ իմ ճաշակով ստեղծագործություն չկար, բայց մեկ է, շատ էի կոպիտ ու գիտակցում եմ, որ դրա բարոյական իրավունքը չեմ վաստակել: Կներեք:

----------

Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## kivera

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր հեղինակներին ճճճ հատկապես հաղթողներին, մի քիչ էլ մեծամտացա, որ իմ քվեարկած տարբերակները հաղթեցին  :LOL:  Իսկապես արժանի էին:

 Բյուր ջան, վերջը կասես էդ ով էր?  :Hands Up: 


> *«Աշխարհի սկիզբը»-1* կարդալուց հավատացած էի, որ չեմ քվեարկի, բայց վերջին գործին հասնելով հասկացա, որ անպայման պետք է քվեարկել.. միայն էդպես էլ չհասկացա Սերժի անունը ինչի տրվեց և ով է այդ Սերժը?

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իսկ հետաքրքիրա, եթե հեղինակներին չճանաչեիք էս խոստովանությունը կանեիք?


Հիմա էլ չեմ ճանաչում: Միայն 4 հոգու եմ ճանաչում, որոնցից մեկին՝ միայն վիրտուալ:
Հնարավոր է չանեի նման խոստովանություն, եթե չզգայի նման բան: Իսկ դա կարող էր լինել, եթե Բյուրակնը (այսինքն՝ հեղինակներից մեկը) չարտահայտվեր, ու դրա հետևանքով ես ուրիշ աչքով չվերանայեի գրածներս:

----------

kivera (11.01.2013)

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին, ու բոլորին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում գրելու, քննարկելու համար, չնայած հիմնականում չէի մասնակցում, բայց հետաքրքրությամբ կարդում էի ընթացքը

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հաղթողներ ջան, շատ շնորհավոր  :Smile: 
Մանավանդ Արէա ջան, քեզնից մի տեսակ չէի սպասում, հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ:  :Good:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Արձակ գրելու փորձառությունը շատ մեծ կարևորություն ունի, մի՛ մտածեք , թե ավելին չեք կարող գրել, հաստատ կարող եք: Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ հեղինակների հոգեվիճակը, ինքս էլ եղել եմ նման վիճակներում, բայց մի որոշ ժամանակ անց ավելի մեծ թափ ձեռք բերել: 
Ակումբն էլ ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս: Հիմա որ արդեն գիտեմ, թե ովքեր են հեղինակները, ուզում եմ նորից կարդալ բոլոր մեկնաբանությունները:  :Smile: 
Շատ լավ է, որ կա այս ակումբը, շատ հետաքրքիր ու անմիջական մարդիկ են հավաքվել:  :Hands Up: 
Արէային սկզբում չէի հասկանում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չէի ընդունում իր գրական հայացքները: Բայց հիմա արդեն հասկանում եմ: Ասեմ, որ գնահատեցի նաև Արէայի՝ իր գործի մասին վերլուծությւոնը: Ապրեք:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), John (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բա մեր անուն-ազգանուններն ինչի՞ չեն գրել: Որ ivy-ի տեղը Հռիփսիմե Հովհաննիսյան գրեին, կարող է ինձ ուրիշներն էլ ճանաչեին, ասենք՝ Ingrid-ը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013), CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), kivera (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արէա ջան, բրավո: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու ես մեր հաղթողը: Պաչիկ քեզ:
Այվ ջան, շնորհավոր, գիտես, ամենաշատը Սոմնիումն էի սիրել  :Smile: 
Բյուր, ուծյու  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ մի բան հանգիստ չի տալիս. ոնց կարող էր Հավաքածուի թե անցյալ, թե էս մի մրցույթում քվեարկողների թիվը նույնը լիներ՝ 37. քվեարկողներն էլ նույն մարդիկ չեն ախր


Գերբնական ա  :LOL:  հաջորդ մրցույթի թեման լինելու ա 37-ը 




> Բյուր, ես մինչև էսօր չեմ իմացել, որ հեղինակը դու ես, բայց մնացած առումներով ինչ որ գրել ես, հասկացել էի գրածիցդ: Այսինքն եթե քո նպատակը էդ բաները հասկացնելն էր, մոտդ լավ ստացվել ա, նույնիսկ գիտեի, որ հեռուստացույցի ձյաձյան Գոռ Թամազյանն ա: Ու զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակը գրել իմացող մարդ ա: Ստեղ մնում էր արդեն էն, թե ինչի մասին ա գրված: Ու էդ «ինչի մասինը» ինձ չգրավեց, էդքան բան:
> 
> Եթե նեղացել ես ինձնից, ուրեմն էլ ոչ մի անգամ էս մրցույթների ժամանակ կարծիքս չեմ գրի, համենայն դեպս հատ-հատ ամեն ստեղծագործության մասին չեմ գրի: Ինձ հեչ պետք չի, որ էն մարդիկ, ում սիրում եմ, ինձնից նեղանան


Կակտուս ջան, բա որ հասկացել ես, ինչու՞ չես արտահայտվել  :Jpit:  ես էլ դրած կռիվ էի անում, թե հնարավոր չի չհասկանալ, ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալու փորձ անել, ինձ ասում էին՝ ուրեմն լավ չես գրել:

Արխային, քեզնից չեմ նեղացել: Ուղղակ ասեցի՝ զիբիլ բառը մի քիչ կոպիտ էր: Թե չէ ինչքան ուզում ես քլգի, նորմալ ա  :Smile: 




> Բյուրի հետ համաձայն չեմ այն պահով, որ սա իր առավելագույնն էր և դրանից լավ չի կարող: Որքան էլ հեղինակը տաղանդավոր լինի, միևնույն է, արձակում հաջողության կհասնի միմիայն աշխատասիրության շնորհիվ: 
> Ամեն դեպքում 3 -րդ տեղն էլ մրցանակային է, թեպետ էս անգամ փող չկա մեջը  Այնպես որ քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում


Մալխաս, լավ էլի... ես աշխատասեր եմ ու տաղանդավոր չեմ: Նախորդ ամբողջ տարին մենակ գրելով եմ անցկացրել: Էս էլ քեզ արդյունքը: Դրանից շատ չեմ կարա, հերիք ա:




> Ես մի բան հասկացա. այսուհետ ստեղծագործությունների մասին կարծիք գրելիս (չնայած առհասարակ էլ) պիտի ավելի պատասխանատու լինեմ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր հեղինակներից՝ որակումներիս համար: Իրոք երևի մի բան էն չի հետս վերջերս, շատ կոպիտն եմ դարձել:
> Մանավանդ որ մտածում եմ՝ ես հաստատ էդքան գրել չէի կարողանա, համենայն դեպս մտքի, սյուժեի, երևակայության առումով: Հա, էլի եմ ասում՝ իմ ճաշակով ստեղծագործություն չկար, բայց մեկ է, շատ էի կոպիտ ու գիտակցում եմ, որ դրա բարոյական իրավունքը չեմ վաստակել: Կներեք:


Կակտուս ջան, մի նեղվի, կոպիտն էլ իրա տեղն ունի էս մրցույթում  :Jpit:  




> Արձակ գրելու փորձառությունը շատ մեծ կարևորություն ունի, մի՛ մտածեք , թե ավելին չեք կարող գրել, հաստատ կարող եք: Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ հեղինակների հոգեվիճակը, ինքս էլ եղել եմ նման վիճակներում, բայց մի որոշ ժամանակ անց ավելի մեծ թափ ձեռք բերել:


Իմ մեծ թափն անցյալ տարի էր, պրծավ, էլ թափ չի լինելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, ինձ էլ էր Սոմնիումն ամենաշատը դուր էկել, բայց Ռիփ, մեկ ա ծեծ ես ուտելու  :LOL:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Բյուր, ամենաշատը գիտես ինչն ա ինձ դուր գալիս, որ մի այլ կարգի հեշտ ա քո գրածը գտնելը տասնչորսի մեջից. սա ձեռագիր ունենալ ա, դիմագիծ ունենալ ա, անկեղծ լինել ա, քոնը ունենալ ա, տարբեր լինել ա նշանակում: Չկորցնես դա, երբեք :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (11.01.2013), CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ամենաշատը գիտես ինչն ա ինձ դուր գալիս, որ մի այլ կարգի հեշտ ա քո գրածը գտնելը տասնչորսի մեջից. սա ձեռագիր ունենալ ա, դիմագիծ ունենալ ա, անկեղծ լինել ա, քոնը ունենալ ա, տարբեր լինել ա նշանակում: Չկորցնես դա, երբեք


Շին, իսկ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ դու կարողանում ես միանգամից իմը գտնել: Էս անգամ մենակ դու էիր, որ հենց սկզբից գլխի էիր ընկել, որ դա ես եմ:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյո՜ւր, մեկը քո համար շատ թույլ էր, քո ուրիշ գործերից կարոդում եմ, մի տեսակ հիացխառն շնչակտուրություն եմ ապրում, ինչի՞ ես մրցույթներին անպայման վատ գործեր ուղարկում  :Sad:   :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյո՜ւր, մեկը քո համար շատ թույլ էր, քո ուրիշ գործերից կարոդում եմ, մի տեսակ հիացխառն շնչակտուրություն եմ ապրում, ինչի՞ ես մրցույթներին անպայման վատ գործեր ուղարկում


Կարա՞ս իմ գործերից տենց օրինակ բերես: Ես չեմ ջոկում, ինչ ասեմ:
Ու համ էլ՝ համեմատության մեջ, ավելի ուժեղ գործերի կողքին իմերը չեն երևում  :Wink:  թե չէ մրցույթի ուղարկած-չուղարկածների մեջ տարբերություն չկա: Ավելին՝ անցյալ տարի ինչ գրել եմ, սաղ ուղարկվել են մրցույթների, բացառությամբ մեկի:

----------


## Malxas

*Բյուրի խոսքերից
Մալխաս, լավ էլի... ես աշխատասեր եմ ու տաղանդավոր չեմ: Նախորդ ամբողջ տարին մենակ գրելով եմ անցկացրել: Էս էլ քեզ արդյունքը: Դրանից շատ չեմ կարա, հերիք ա:*

Մեկ տարին այնքան էլ շատ չէ; Նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել, որ քիչ է: Բացի այդ միայն գրելը բավական չէ: Պետք է նաև գրականություն ուսումնասիրել ու տեսնել, թե ինչպես են գրում ուժեղ գրողները: Վատ չէր լինի համագործակցել մասնագետի հետ: Եթե շարունակես գրել` մի քանի տարուց կհամոզվես, որ ավելի լավ ես գրում, որովհետև վարպետության մակարդակը բարձրացել է:

----------

Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Բյուրի խոսքերից
> Մալխաս, լավ էլի... ես աշխատասեր եմ ու տաղանդավոր չեմ: Նախորդ ամբողջ տարին մենակ գրելով եմ անցկացրել: Էս էլ քեզ արդյունքը: Դրանից շատ չեմ կարա, հերիք ա:*
> 
> Մեկ տարին այնքան էլ շատ չէ; Նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել, որ քիչ է: Բացի այդ միայն գրելը բավական չէ: Պետք է նաև գրականություն ուսումնասիրել ու տեսնել, թե ինչպես են գրում ուժեղ գրողները: Վատ չէր լինի համագործակցել մասնագետի հետ: Եթե շարունակես գրել` մի քանի տարուց կհամոզվես, որ ավելի լավ ես գրում, որովհետև վարպետության մակարդակը բարձրացել է:


Մալխաս, եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում ա, մասնագետի հետ էլ եմ խորհդակցել, դասերի էլ եմ գնացել, գրականություն էլ եմ կարդացել: Տասնմեկ տարեկանից սկսած: Ուղղակի անցյալ տարի սովորականից ավելի շատ ու ավելի կենտրոնացած: Ինձ հանգիստ թող, լա՞վ, ես գրող դառնալու հավակնություններ չունեմ:

----------

Malxas (11.01.2013), Ամմէ (11.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս, եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում ա, մասնագետի հետ էլ եմ խորհդակցել, դասերի էլ եմ գնացել, գրականություն էլ եմ կարդացել: Տասնմեկ տարեկանից սկսած: Ուղղակի անցյալ տարի սովորականից ավելի շատ ու ավելի կենտրոնացած: Ինձ հանգիստ թող, լա՞վ, ես գրող դառնալու հավակնություններ չունեմ:


Չէի էլ պատրաստվում անհանգստացնել, պարզապես արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը:

----------


## Alphaone

> Կարա՞ս իմ գործերից տենց օրինակ բերես: Ես չեմ ջոկում, ինչ ասեմ:
> Ու համ էլ՝ համեմատության մեջ, ավելի ուժեղ գործերի կողքին իմերը չեն երևում  թե չէ մրցույթի ուղարկած-չուղարկածների մեջ տարբերություն չկա: Ավելին՝ անցյալ տարի ինչ գրել եմ, սաղ ուղարկվել են մրցույթների, բացառությամբ մեկի:


Բյուր, մի պատմություն ունեիր, հորինած կերպարներին թաղելու մասին ու ասում էիր, թե դա չես սիրում, բայց դա այս մրցույթի գործից մի քանի անգամ լավ գործ էր, հիմա փնտրում եմ ինձ դուր եկած գործերը, չեմ կարողանում գտնել, հենց գտա՝ վերնագրերը կասեմ, ուղղակի ինձ համար ամբողջ խնդիրը նա է, որ որոշ գործերումդ հոգի ես դնում, կարդում եմ ու զգում, որ էդ գործերը կենդանի են, զգում եմ հերոսներին: Իսկ եստեղ շարադրանքը լավն էր, հետաքրքիր կարդացվում էր, հեքիաթի մթնոլորտը ստեղծել էիր, բայց արհեստական էր, քո ձեռագիրը կար, բայց քո շունչը չկար: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով եմ կարողանում միտքս ճիշտ ձևակերպել, բայց Հավաքածուից դուրս իմ կարդացած գործերդ ավելի լավն են, քան մրցույթին ուղարկածները, հենց դրա համար եմ հետդ կռիվ անում: Լուրջ ես մինչև վերջ չէի հավատում, թե առաջինը քոնն է, քանի որ ես քեզ շատ լուրջ գրող եմ համարում, իսկ էնտեղ պահեր կային, որ ահավոր թույլ էին, գոնե քեզ համար թույլ էին, եթե ինչ-որ սկսնակ գրեր, ես գուցե ասեի՝ բռավո: Ես հիմա ոչ թե մրցույթի մյուս գործերի հետ եմ համեմատում, եթե 4 ձայնի իրավունք լիներ, հաստատ քո գրածի օգտին էի քվեարկելու, այլ թույլ էր քո մնացած գործերի կողքին:
Կամ ինչ եմ դրել՝ գրոհում, Բյուր, էս ամբողջ աղմուկը նրա համար էր, որ ուզում էի քեզ առաջին տեղում տեսնել, առաջին տպավորությունս քո մասին մի ժամանակ սխալ էր, դուր չիր եկել, հետո ինչքան ճանաչում էի, էնքան դուր էիր գալիս՝ ավելի ու ավելի, դրա համար էլ մի տեսակ մեղքի զգացողություն ունեմ քո հանդեպ, որ ի սկզբանե քեզ ճիշտ չեմ ընկալել....

----------


## Alphaone

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐԱՆՔՆԵՐ հաղթողներին, իմ ֆավորիտները հաղթեցին, ինչի համար շատ ուրախ եմ ու նորանոր նվաճումներ եմ մաղթում թե գրական աշխարհում, թե, ընդհանրապես, ամենուր...  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մի պատմություն ունեիր, հորինած կերպարներին թաղելու մասին ու ասում էիր, թե դա չես սիրում, բայց դա այս մրցույթի գործից մի քանի անգամ լավ գործ էր, հիմա փնտրում եմ ինձ դուր եկած գործերը, չեմ կարողանում գտնել, հենց գտա՝ վերնագրերը կասեմ, ուղղակի ինձ համար ամբողջ խնդիրը նա է, որ որոշ գործերումդ հոգի ես դնում, կարդում եմ ու զգում, որ էդ գործերը կենդանի են, զգում եմ հերոսներին: Իսկ եստեղ շարադրանքը լավն էր, հետաքրքիր կարդացվում էր, հեքիաթի մթնոլորտը ստեղծել էիր, բայց արհեստական էր, քո ձեռագիրը կար, բայց քո շունչը չկար: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով եմ կարողանում միտքս ճիշտ ձևակերպել, բայց Հավաքածուից դուրս իմ կարդացած գործերդ ավելի լավն են, քան մրցույթին ուղարկածները, հենց դրա համար եմ հետդ կռիվ անում: Լուրջ ես մինչև վերջ չէի հավատում, թե առաջինը քոնն է, քանի որ ես քեզ շատ լուրջ գրող եմ համարում, իսկ էնտեղ պահեր կային, որ ահավոր թույլ էին, գոնե քեզ համար թույլ էին, եթե ինչ-որ սկսնակ գրեր, ես գուցե ասեի՝ բռավո: Ես հիմա ոչ թե մրցույթի մյուս գործերի հետ եմ համեմատում, եթե 4 ձայնի իրավունք լիներ, հաստատ քո գրածի օգտին էի քվեարկելու, այլ թույլ էր քո մնացած գործերի կողքին:


Ախր հենց էդ թաղելու գործն ա շատ թույլ: Ոչ մի բան չկա մեջը: Հա, ուրիշ օրինակ բեր, էդ մեկով չհամոզեցիր:

Համաձայն եմ, որ էս գործիս մեջ թույլ տեղեր կային, որովհետև չէի հասցրել մի հատ նորմալ վերջնական մշակել, հա ճամփեքին էի: Բայց հոգի չկա՞ր: Ո՞նց չկար ախր  :Sad:  Ի դեպ, դու և ցանկացած այլ ակումբցի անսահման թվով ձայներ ունի էս մրցույթուն: Մեկը ես 9 ստեղծագործության օգտին քվեարկել եմ  :Jpit:  

Խնդրում եմ՝ էլ մի փորձեք ինչ-որ բաներ բացատրել, համոզել: Սա իմ մաքսիմումն էր, լուրջ եմ ասում, սրանից էն կողմ չեմ կարա: Սրանից էն կողմ չգիտեմ՝ ուր գնամ: Դրա համար թողեք հանգիստ ինձ համար գրեմ, մեկ-մեկ էլ թաքուն կուղարկեմ կարդալու: Էլ ոչ մի մրցույթ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէի էլ պատրաստվում անհանգստացնել, պարզապես արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը:


Հասկացանք քո կարծիքը, բայց դու ոչ գիտես՝ ինչքան եմ կարդում, ոչ գիտես՝ ինչքան եմ գրում ու երբվանից:

----------


## Alphaone

Oh la la, ես գիտեի միայն երեք ձայն կարող ենք տալ, ափսոս, ևս երկու գործ կար, ինչի օգտին պիտի քվեարկեի  :LOL: , Բյուր էս պահին հին գործեր էի ման գալիս, գտա նորը՝ Նոր շարք արձակ, դեռ մի քիչ եմ կարդացել, դուր է գալիս, շատ տարբեր ա Կայայից, դրա համար համեմատել, ասել ավելի լավն է, քան պակաս լավն է, չեմ կարող, բայց որ էդ գործն ինձ դուր չեկավ, անկեղծ եմ ասում, իսկ որ քո գործերից ինչ կարդացել եմ, դու է եկել, նույնպես անկեղծ է, ու բացի էդ էլ, որ իմ գրական ճաշակը երբեմն մի տեսակ զիգզագվում է, սկսում եմ շատ լուրջ գլուխգործոցներ չսիրել, ու սիրել մի տեսակ անկապ բան, որ մոլորակում միայն ինձ է դուր գալիս, էլի էդպես է, էնպես որ իմ կարծիքից վատ մի զգա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Oh la la, ես գիտեի միայն երեք ձայն կարող ենք տալ, ափսոս, ևս երկու գործ կար, ինչի օգտին պիտի քվեարկեի , Բյուր էս պահին հին գործեր էի ման գալիս, գտա նորը՝ Նոր շարք արձակ, դեռ մի քիչ եմ կարդացել, դուր է գալիս, շատ տարբեր ա Կայայից, դրա համար համեմատել, ասել ավելի լավն է, քան պակաս լավն է, չեմ կարող, բայց որ էդ գործն ինձ դուր չեկավ, անկեղծ եմ ասում, իսկ որ քո գործերից ինչ կարդացել եմ, դու է եկել, նույնպես անկեղծ է, ու բացի էդ էլ, որ իմ գրական ճաշակը երբեմն մի տեսակ զիգզագվում է, սկսում եմ շատ լուրջ գլուխգործոցներ չսիրել, ու սիրել մի տեսակ անկապ բան, որ մոլորակում միայն ինձ է դուր գալիս, էլի էդպես է, էնպես որ իմ կարծիքից վատ մի զգա...


չէ, արխային, վատ չեմ զգում  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Հասկացանք քո կարծիքը, բայց դու ոչ գիտես՝ ինչքան եմ կարդում, ոչ գիտես՝ ինչքան եմ գրում ու երբվանից:


Շատ ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Ամպ

Շնորհավորում եմ, ժող ջան: Կեցցեք: Արէա, ivy, StrangeLittleGirl, երեքիդ գործերն էլ շատ լավն էին: 
Արէա ջան, սրանից հետո մրցույթներում քեզ էլ են որոնելու, պատրաստվիր  :Jpit: :
Փաստորեն Սոմնիումն էլ Գալաթեան չէր գրել: Մարդն ինձ ճիշտ ուղու վրա էր դնում, ասում էր՝ կարա Այվին լինի, ես ասում էի՝ չէ որ չէ, դու ես  :LOL: : 
Բյուր, ձեռագիրդ շատ եմ սիրում ու ստեղծագործություններդ հավեսով կարդում եմ: Քո ասած՝ լավագույն ժյուրին ընթերցողն ա: Բայց տխրեցի, որ մրցույթներին էլ չես ուզում մասնակցել:

Իսկ Արփի Ոսկանյանն Ակումբում գրանցվա՞ծ ա:
Հա, մի հեղինակի համար էլ շատ տխրեցի` իմ կարծիքով վատ գործ ուղարկելու համար: Չգիտեմ՝ ինքը Ակումբում կա, թե չէ:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհավորում եմ, ժող ջան: Կեցցեք: Արէա, ivy, StrangeLittleGirl, երեքիդ գործերն էլ շատ լավն էին: 
> Արէա ջան, սրանից հետո մրցույթներում քեզ էլ են որոնելու, պատրաստվիր :
> Փաստորեն Սոմնիումն էլ Գալաթեան չէր գրել: Մարդն ինձ ճիշտ ուղու վրա էր դնում, ասում էր՝ կարա Այվին լինի, ես ասում էի՝ չէ որ չէ, դու ես : 
> Բյուր, ձեռագիրդ շատ եմ սիրում ու ստեղծագործություններդ հավեսով կարդում եմ: Քո ասած՝ լավագույն ժյուրին ընթերցողն ա: Բայց տխրեցի, որ մրցույթներին էլ չես ուզում մասնակցել:
> 
> Իսկ Արփի Ոսկանյանն Ակումբում գրանցվա՞ծ ա:
> Հա, մի հեղինակի համար էլ շատ տխրեցի` իմ կարծիքով վատ գործ ուղարկելու համար: Չգիտեմ՝ ինքը Ակումբում կա, թե չէ:


Ամպ ջան, ինձ թվում ա՝ հասկացա, որ հեղինակի համար ես տխրել: Ես էլ եմ տխրել, որովհետև իրա գործերը սիրում եմ: Իսկ Արէայի մասնակցության մասին հենց սկզբից գոռում էի, ոչ մեկ ասածներիս բանի տեղ չէր դնում  :Sad: 

Հա, լավագույն ժյուրին ընթերցողն ա  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Ամպ (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

> …Իսկ Արէայի մասնակցության մասին հենց սկզբից գոռում էի, ոչ մեկ ասածներիս բանի տեղ չէր դնում


Էս անգամ քննարկումներին չկարողացա հետևել. հիմնականում էդ ընթացքում հեղինակներն իրենց մատնում են:
Արդարանում եմ թարս-մարս գուշակումերիս համար  :Jpit: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Շնորհավոր իրոք լավ գործ է:
Արէա ես անչափ ուրախ եմ ,որ դու ես հաղթել: Դու արժանիներից մեկն էիր: :Smile:

----------

Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Կարևորը, որ գործն ինքնին արժանի էր հաղթանակի:

----------

Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր ջան, ապրես շատ լավ էիր գրել… դեե, Արէայի չափ չէ, կամ նույնիսկ Այվիի, բայց էլի լավ էր… վերջաբանը մեկ ա վրեն պտի աշխատվեր, ինչ ուզում ես ասա… մեկ էլ Կայա/ճայայից անցումը պտի մի բան մտածես… անուններն էլ որ փոխես…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ակումբային համերաշխություն, կամ շանը, որ շան կողքը կապես, կամ հաչան կդառնա, կամ կծան ... Փաստորեն առաջին չորս տեղերը ակումբցիներ են, ու մեզ էլ հենց էտ գործերն էին դուր եկել: Ես օրինակ ինձանից գոհ եմ, քանի որ իրոք արժանի գործեր էին դուրս եկել:

Արէա ջան, շնորհավորում եմ, իսկականից լավ գործ էր: Մենավ վերջաբանդ դուրս չէր եկել:

Ախչի ivi, ես քեզ անկախ ինձանից սեր եմ խոստովանել  :Love:  Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ:

Իմպո, դու դեմք ես !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Քո գործը իմ համար առաջինն ա, ամեն ձև: 

Բյուր ջան, քո գրածի մասին գրեթե կարծիք չէի հայտնել: Բայց որ հայտնեի, իմ ռեյտինգով հաստատ չորրորդ տեղում էր լինելու  :Tongue:  ներող: Բայց հիմա մի հատ էլ աչքի անցկացրեցի: Լավն ա: Մեծացել եմ, չտո լի՞: Լավ հեքիաթների նկատմամբ անուշադիր եմ դարձել:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), Mephistopheles (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբային համերաշխություն, կամ շանը, որ շան կողքը կապես, կամ հաչան կդառնա, կամ կծան ... Փաստորեն առաջին չորս տեղերը ակումբցիներ են, ու մեզ էլ հենց էտ գործերն էին դուր եկել: Ես օրինակ ինձանից գոհ եմ, քանի որ իրոք արժանի գործեր էին դուրս եկել:
> 
> Արէա ջան, շնորհավորում եմ, իսկականից լավ գործ էր: Մենավ վերջաբանդ դուրս չէր եկել:
> 
> Ախչի ivi, ես քեզ անկախ ինձանից սեր եմ խոստովանել  Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ:
> 
> Իմպո, դու դեմք ես !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Քո գործը իմ համար առաջինն ա, ամեն ձև: 
> 
> Բյուր ջան, քո գրածի մասին գրեթե կարծիք չէի հայտնել: Բայց որ հայտնեի, իմ ռեյտինգով հաստատ չորրորդ տեղում էր լինելու  ներող: Բայց հիմա մի հատ էլ աչքի անցկացրեցի: Լավն ա: Մեծացել եմ, չտո լի՞: Լավ հեքիաթների նկատմամբ անուշադիր եմ դարձել:


Տրիբուն ձյա, հարցը էդ չի է, ասա՝ տասներորդն ա քո համար, տո ասա տասնչորսերորդն ա՝ ամենավատը, մենակ թե նորմալ կարդալ-հասկանալուց հետո:




> Բյուր ջան, ապրես շատ լավ էիր գրել… դեե, Արէայի չափ չէ, կամ նույնիսկ Այվիի, բայց էլի լավ էր… վերջաբանը մեկ ա վրեն պտի աշխատվեր, ինչ ուզում ես ասա… մեկ էլ Կայա/ճայայից անցումը պտի մի բան մտածես… անուններն էլ որ փոխես…


Մեֆ, քո խաթր վերջն ավելի կմեղմացնեմ, որ հասկացվի՝ միջին բան ա, իսկ անցումներն ավելի շատ տեխնիկական խնդիր են: Անունները չեմ փոխելու, հույս չունենաս:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> մեկ էլ Կայա/ճայայից անցումը պտի մի բան մտածես… անուններն էլ որ փոխես…


Մեֆ, բայց անուններն առանց էդ էլ Կայա/Ճայա չեն, Կայա ու Ճ*ե*յա են:
Հլա մի հատ սենց նայի, կարող ա դուրդ գալիս են, ու էլ փոխելու կարիք չկա՞  :Wink:

----------


## Ingrid

> Բա մեր անուն-ազգանուններն ինչի՞ չեն գրել: Որ ivy-ի տեղը Հռիփսիմե Հովհաննիսյան գրեին, կարող է ինձ ուրիշներն էլ ճանաչեին, ասենք՝ Ingrid-ը


Պահոոո: Ուրեմն՝ դու Հռիփսիմեն ես, ինձ էլ ճաանչում ես: Ես էլ գիտեմ՝ ինձ էստեղ միայն Բյուրն ու Բայն են ճանաչում: ))))))))))

----------

ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բայց անուններն առանց էդ էլ Կայա/Ճայա չեն, Կայա ու Ճ*ե*յա են:
> Հլա մի հատ սենց նայի, կարող ա դուրդ գալիս են, ու էլ փոխելու կարիք չկա՞


Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում… չէի նկատել… խելք չի մնացել… ժամանակս ոնց որ եկել ա

----------


## Ingrid

> Պահոոո: Ուրեմն՝ դու Հռիփսիմեն ես, ինձ էլ ճաանչում ես: Ես էլ գիտեմ՝ ինձ էստեղ միայն Բյուրն ու Բայն են ճանաչում: ))))))))))


Հռիփսիմե ջան, ասեմ, որ քո գործերից երևի չորսն եմ կարդացել, ու սա իր կառուցվածքով, ենթաշերտերի առկայությամբ ու անակնկալ հանգուցալուծումներով առաջընթացային էր: Իհարկե, ավելին էլ կարող ես: Շնորհավորանքներս:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ամոթից ձեն չեմ հանում: 
Ես ուր, գրելն ուր, որ մի հատ էլ սենց մրցույթում հաղթեմ: 

Ինչևէ շնորհակալություն քվեարկողներին, հավանողներին, չհավանողներին, կարծիք հայտնողներին, քննադատողներին, սուս ու փուս հավանողներին, բարձր-բարձր չհավանողներին, մի խոսքով բոլորին, բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք, բոլորիդ էլ սիրում եմ:

Այվի ջան, Բյուր ջան, երկուսդ էլ ավելի արժանի էիք հաղթանակի, քան ես: Շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ, ինչպես միշտ ձեր բարձրության վրա էիք: Բյուր ջան էն սկզբի մասն ինչ սիրուն էր, ոնց որ հեքիաթների գրքի նկարազարդում լիներ, ապրես շատ: Այվի ջան, քո մոտեցումն էլ շատ օրիգինալ էր, ափսոս ես արժանվույն չկարողացա գնահատել, վարպետությունն ու գրագիտությունը թափվում ա ամեն տողիցդ, շատ ապրես, շնորհավոր:

Ես մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում ինձ ներել էս մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար, չէ, էդ համեստություն խաղալու համար չեմ ասում, էս պատմվածքս երկար ճանապարհ ուներ անցնելու, շահամոլությունս ու անհամբերությունս փչացրեց ամեն ինչ: Էս պատմվածքի սկիզբը մի քանի ամիս առաջ եմ գրել, սա իրականում ահագին ծավալուն վեպ պետք է լիներ, բայց զբաղվածությունս ու թամբալությունս թույլ չէր տալիս շարունակել: Մինչև վերջի մի քանի օրը մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում մրցույթին մասնակցել, թե ինչ փչեց խելքիս 200-300 էջանոց պատմությունը ճզմեցի տեղավորեցի երկու էջի վրա ու ուղարկեցի, թե ասա ով ա էդպիսի բան անում: Մի խոսքով պատմությանս հերն անիծեցի: Ստացվեց կցկտուր կոնսպեկտ: Մրցույթն անցավ, էլ ոչ մեկին պետք չի: Լավ ինչևէ, էլի շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից: Սիրում եմ ձեզ:

Հ.Գ. Էն վերջի հատվածը որ ոչ մեկին դուր չէր եկել, ախր իրականում լավն էր է, ուղղակի դուք ճիշտ առոգանությամբ չէիք կարդում ))) Սա սկզբում չկար, վերջի պահին եմ հորինել, նոր տարվա գիշերը, դրսում, հարբած, ոտքով մի տաս կիլոմետր քայլելուց հետո: Ուրեմն սա սենց կիսաձայն, խորհրդավոր ու խզված ձայնով, շունչդ կտրվելով ու սառնամանիքին քրտնած ու հևիհև պետք ա կարդաս: Էն որ էդ հերոսներին էս մի տարի ա արդեն էնքան ես քրքրել՝ գիտես իրականում իրանք կան, ու կարոտել ես իրանց, ու ուզում ես բոլորն իմանան թե ինչ լան էին իրանք, թե ոնց էին սիրում ու թե ինչ հրաշք էր Գորի Ամեբիսը: Ճիշտ ա առավոտյան էդ ամեն ինչը արդեն տենց չէր, ոնց որ գիշերն էր, բայց ամեն դեպքում գիշերն էդ եղել էր, ու էդ իմ ամենահավածն կտորն ա էս պատմության մեջ:

Լավ ժողովուրդ ջան, ես ձեր ցավը տանեմ, ապրեք մրցույթի համար, ապրեք մասնակցելու, ապրեք քննարկումներ համար:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013), CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013), ivy (11.01.2013), John (11.01.2013), kivera (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), Peace (12.01.2013), Sagittarius (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Արուսյակ (12.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013), Շինարար (11.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեֆ, բայց անուններն առանց էդ էլ Կայա/Ճայա չեն, Կայա ու Ճ*ե*յա են:
> Հլա մի հատ սենց նայի, կարող ա դուրդ գալիս են, ու էլ փոխելու կարիք չկա՞


Կարծում եմ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ստեղծագործությունն ինչ–որ առումով հեքիաթային ոճով էր, էդ անունները շատ էլ համապատասխան էին, նկատի ունեմ՝ եթե տվյալ դեպքում Մեֆին դուր չի եկել դրանց անիսկականությունը։ Իսկ եթե ուղղակի դուր չի եկել հնչողությունը, ապա էդ արդեն ճաշակի հարց է, դժվար թե գտնվի մի անուն, որ բոլորին դուր գա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Պահոոո: Ուրեմն՝ դու Հռիփսիմեն ես, ինձ էլ ճաանչում ես: Ես էլ գիտեմ՝ ինձ էստեղ միայն Բյուրն ու Բայն են ճանաչում: ))))))))))


Մյաու  :Sad:  Իսկ ես  :Think:  :Blush:

----------

Ingrid (11.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արէա, էլ մի հա: Ճիշտ ա՝ իմ անձնական նախընտրած տարբերակը Սոմնիումն էր, բայց քո գործը լավն էր: Այսինքն, գոնե գրված էր գրագետ, արագ էլ կարդացվում էր: Էս մրցույթում դա մեծ պլյուս ա  :Smile:  Նենց որ քիթդ տնկի, քեզնից գոհ ֆռֆռա:  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013), CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, մի բան ասեմ, էլի։ Ուղղակի էս քննարկման ընթացքում մի քանի հոգուց տարբեր ստեղծագործողների հասցեին լսեցի մի արտահայտություն՝ դու ավելին կարող ես, ու մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս էս արտահայտությունը։ Առաջին հայացքից կարծես դրական ու ոգեշնչող ա հնչում, բայց որ խորանում ես, իրականում ոնց որ նսեմացնի ներկայիս գրածը, ու հատկապես եթե ստեղծագործողն ինքը առնվազն էդ պահին չի համարում, որ ավելին կարող ա, նման բան լսելն ահագին ճնշող ու հուսահատեցնող կարող ա լինել, իմ կարծիքով։ Չգիտեմ, հնարավոր ա, որ սխալվում եմ, ուղղակի մի պահ պատկերացրի, որ ինձ ասեին իմ էնպիսի ստեղծագործության մասին, որն իմ կարծիքով, շատ հաջող ա ստացվել, ահագին տհաճ ու հուսահատեցնող կլիներ։

----------

ivy (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արուսյակ

Բարի երեկո, Ժողովուրդ ջան, այս մի քանի օրվա...եռուզեռն ինձ հուշեց, որ այստեղ են ասել` էս գործը հանգիստ է սիրում...Հիմա հանգիստ կկարդամ` ինձ համար, ինքնաճշտումների համար...
Սա մի յուրօրինակ...ՕՋԱԽ է, որը սովորեցրեց հևիհև...չճամարտակել...

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան ասեմ, էլի։ Ուղղակի էս քննարկման ընթացքում մի քանի հոգուց տարբեր ստեղծագործողների հասցեին լսեցի մի արտահայտություն՝ դու ավելին կարող ես, ու մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս էս արտահայտությունը։ Առաջին հայացքից կարծես դրական ու ոգեշնչող ա հնչում, բայց որ խորանում ես, իրականում ոնց որ նսեմացնի ներկայիս գրածը, ու հատկապես եթե ստեղծագործողն ինքը առնվազն էդ պահին չի համարում, որ ավելին կարող ա, նման բան լսելն ահագին ճնշող ու հուսահատեցնող կարող ա լինել, իմ կարծիքով։ Չգիտեմ, հնարավոր ա, որ սխալվում եմ, ուղղակի մի պահ պատկերացրի, որ ինձ ասեին իմ էնպիսի ստեղծագործության մասին, որն իմ կարծիքով, շատ հաջող ա ստացվել, ահագին տհաճ ու հուսահատեցնող կլիներ։


Մեղավորներից մեկը սեփական կամքով ձեռքերը մեկնում է ձեռնաշղթաների համար, զղջալը մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք է և հիմնավոր հույսեր է ներշնչում, որ ռեցիդիվ չի լինի: Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ես հասկացա, որ սխալ էի ու ինձ դրա համար շատ վատ զգացի...  :Blush:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Գերբնական ա  հաջորդ մրցույթի թեման լինելու ա 37-ը 
> 
> 
> Կակտուս ջան, բա որ հասկացել ես, ինչու՞ չես արտահայտվել  ես էլ դրած կռիվ էի անում, թե հնարավոր չի չհասկանալ, ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալու փորձ անել, ինձ ասում էին՝ ուրեմն լավ չես գրել:
> 
> Արխային, քեզնից չեմ նեղացել: Ուղղակ ասեցի՝ զիբիլ բառը մի քիչ կոպիտ էր: Թե չէ ինչքան ուզում ես քլգի, նորմալ ա 
> 
> 
> Մալխաս, լավ էլի... ես աշխատասեր եմ ու տաղանդավոր չեմ: Նախորդ ամբողջ տարին մենակ գրելով եմ անցկացրել: Էս էլ քեզ արդյունքը: Դրանից շատ չեմ կարա, հերիք ա:
> ...


Բյուր ջան, էս նզովյալ գրականությունը , մեկ է, քաշելու է:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էս նզովյալ գրականությունը , մեկ է, քաշելու է:


Ասում եմ՝ ոչ մի գրական մրցույթ: Չեմ ասել՝ էլ չեմ գրելու:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Ingrid (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Մյաու  Իսկ ես


Վայ, Ալֆա ջան, քեզ չեմ մոռացել, ուղղակի հին ակումբցիներին նկատի ունեի:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան ասեմ, էլի։ Ուղղակի էս քննարկման ընթացքում մի քանի հոգուց տարբեր ստեղծագործողների հասցեին լսեցի մի արտահայտություն՝ դու ավելին կարող ես, ու մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս էս արտահայտությունը։ Առաջին հայացքից կարծես դրական ու ոգեշնչող ա հնչում, բայց որ խորանում ես, իրականում ոնց որ նսեմացնի ներկայիս գրածը, ու հատկապես եթե ստեղծագործողն ինքը առնվազն էդ պահին չի համարում, որ ավելին կարող ա, նման բան լսելն ահագին ճնշող ու հուսահատեցնող կարող ա լինել, իմ կարծիքով։ Չգիտեմ, հնարավոր ա, որ սխալվում եմ, ուղղակի մի պահ պատկերացրի, որ ինձ ասեին իմ էնպիսի ստեղծագործության մասին, որն իմ կարծիքով, շատ հաջող ա ստացվել, ահագին տհաճ ու հուսահատեցնող կլիներ։


Եթե ստեղծագործության մասին արդեն ոչ դրական կարծիք ես հայտնել, ասել, որ դա հեղինակի գրած ամենալավ ստեղծագործությունն է, ավելի վատ է, ուրեմն՝ քեզ համար այդ հեղինակը սպառված է: Եթե տեսել ես թերություններ, տեսել ես աճելու տեղ, ասել ես այդ մասին, ուրեմն՝ արձագանքն էլ այս կերպ կարող է լինել: Իսկ եթե հիանայիր որևէ գործով՝ առանց որևէ բացթողումներ նկատելու, ապա հաստատ նսեմացնել կլիներ, որ մի հատ էլ նշեիր, թե հեղինակը կարող է ավելին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամոթից ձեն չեմ հանում: 
> Ես ուր, գրելն ուր, որ մի հատ էլ սենց մրցույթում հաղթեմ: 
> 
> Ինչևէ շնորհակալություն քվեարկողներին, հավանողներին, չհավանողներին, կարծիք հայտնողներին, քննադատողներին, սուս ու փուս հավանողներին, բարձր-բարձր չհավանողներին, մի խոսքով բոլորին, բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք, բոլորիդ էլ սիրում եմ:
> 
> Այվի ջան, Բյուր ջան, երկուսդ էլ ավելի արժանի էիք հաղթանակի, քան ես: Շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ, ինչպես միշտ ձեր բարձրության վրա էիք: Բյուր ջան էն սկզբի մասն ինչ սիրուն էր, ոնց որ հեքիաթների գրքի նկարազարդում լիներ, ապրես շատ: Այվի ջան, քո մոտեցումն էլ շատ օրիգինալ էր, ափսոս ես արժանվույն չկարողացա գնահատել, վարպետությունն ու գրագիտությունը թափվում ա ամեն տողիցդ, շատ ապրես, շնորհավոր:
> 
> Ես մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում ինձ ներել էս մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար, չէ, էդ համեստություն խաղալու համար չեմ ասում, էս պատմվածքս երկար ճանապարհ ուներ անցնելու, շահամոլությունս ու անհամբերությունս փչացրեց ամեն ինչ: Էս պատմվածքի սկիզբը մի քանի ամիս առաջ եմ գրել, սա իրականում ահագին ծավալուն վեպ պետք է լիներ, բայց զբաղվածությունս ու թամբալությունս թույլ չէր տալիս շարունակել: Մինչև վերջի մի քանի օրը մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում մրցույթին մասնակցել, թե ինչ փչեց խելքիս 200-300 էջանոց պատմությունը ճզմեցի տեղավորեցի երկու էջի վրա ու ուղարկեցի, թե ասա ով ա էդպիսի բան անում: Մի խոսքով պատմությանս հերն անիծեցի: Ստացվեց կցկտուր կոնսպեկտ: Մրցույթն անցավ, էլ ոչ մեկին պետք չի: Լավ ինչևէ, էլի շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից: Սիրում եմ ձեզ:
> 
> ...


Արեա ջան, իրականում ախր շատ լավն էր: 

Ես երեք հոգու վրա եմ կասկածել, ամենաշատը Գալաթեայի` քվեարկելիս: Որովհետև հեղինակի հասունությունը զգացվում էր, ու ես մտածում էի` Գալաթեան կլինի: Հետո մենակ Գալաթեային թաքուն ասացի, մտածում էի` եթե ինքը չի, ուրեմն իմ ամենասիրած ժամանակակից հայ գրողն ա, որը գիտեի, որ էս մրցույթին մասնակցել ա, ու իրան չէի գտնում, մտածեցի` սա գոնե շատ լավն ա: Հետո Տրիբունին կասկածեցի, որովհետև էս թեմայում երևում էր, մտածեցի` երևի մասնակցել ա, ու ինձ համար անհնար էր, որ ինքը նենց բան գրած լիներ, որ աննկատ մնացած լիներ, եթե գրել էր, ուրեմն իմ ամենահավանածը պիտի լիներ: 

Քո գրելը ես շատ սիրում եմ, քո թեմայում ասել եմ երևի: Բայց արձակ քեզնից չէի սպասում, թե չէ էդքան մարդու որ կասկածեցի, քեզ էլ կկասկածեի :Jpit: 


Ու գիտեմ, թե ինչու կարայի քո գրածը Գալաթեայի գրածի հետ խառնեի: 

Դու քիչ անկապ գրողներով հիացիր, դա ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերում, ու շատ գրիր, քո պես, էն որ ասում ես` լավն ա, ես էդպես չեմ կարա, մեծ մասամբ լավը չի լինում, ու պետք չի, որ էդպես կարողանաս, դու քեզ պես կարողացիր :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե ստեղծագործության մասին արդեն ոչ դրական կարծիք ես հայտնել, ասել, որ դա հեղինակի գրած ամենալավ ստեղծագործությունն է, ավելի վատ է, ուրեմն՝ քեզ համար այդ հեղինակը սպառված է: Եթե տեսել ես թերություններ, տեսել ես աճելու տեղ, ասել ես այդ մասին, ուրեմն՝ արձագանքն էլ այս կերպ կարող է լինել: Իսկ եթե հիանայիր որևէ գործով՝ առանց որևէ բացթողումներ նկատելու, ապա հաստատ նսեմացնել կլիներ, որ մի հատ էլ նշեիր, թե հեղինակը կարող է ավելին:


Ingrid ջան, դու խոսում ես ասողի տեսակետից, ես՝ լսողի։ Ես բնավ կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում ասողի բարի նպատակները, ընդամենը փորձում եմ ցույց տալ, որ ասվածի ազդեցությունը ոչ միշտ է նույնքան բարի լինում։ 

Հետո իմ ասածից չէր հետևում, թե հորդորում եմ չհավանած գործի մասին ասել, թե նրա լավագույն ստեղծագործությունն է։ Բոլորովին։ Ինձ թվում է՝ թերություններն ու արժանիքները նշելն արդեն պիտի ահագին խոսուն լինի հեղինակի համար, ու ինքը դրանից արդեն ինքնուրույն կանի իր համար անհրաժեշտ եզրակացությունները։

Էլի եմ ասում. սա ընդամենը իմ ընկալումն է, թեև, պարզվեց, ոչ միայն իմ։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես (սա բոլորին է վերաբերում), կարծում եմ, լավ կլինի, եթե ցանկացած մարդ կարծիք հայտնելիս միշտ պատկերացնի, թե ինքն ինչ կզգար ու կմտածեր, եթե նույն բանն իրեն ասեին։

----------

Ingrid (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ապրես Շին ջան: Էն որ ասում էիր ակումբում մենակ Գալաթեան կարա սենց հասուն բան գրի, ես մեջս ահագին ուռում էի  :Jpit: 




> Դու քիչ անկապ գրողներով հիացիր, դա ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերում, ու շատ գրիր, քո պես, էն որ ասում ես` լավն ա, ես էդպես չեմ կարա, մեծ մասամբ լավը չի լինում, ու պետք չի, որ էդպես կարողանաս, դու քեզ պես կարողացիր


Մեծ մասամբ լավը չի լինում ո՞ւմ համար  :Smile: 

Էդ լավ բանի չբերելն ինձ չի սպառնում, Շին ջան, ես մասնագիտությամբ իբր ինժեներ եմ, հիմա գործի բերումով ծրագրավորմամբ եմ զբաղվում, բայց իրականում նկարել եմ շատ սիրում, չնայած չեմ կարողանում ինձ տրամադրել ինչ որ բան նկարել: Ես գրող չեմ: Գրել չեմ սիրում: Էն վատ վատ հեղինակների գործերը կարդալուց էլ լավ եմ զգում ինձ, լավ լավ գրողների գործերը կարդալուց ձանձրանում եմ, ի՞նչ անեմ  :Smile: 

Ի՞նչ վատ բանի պիտի բերի  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (11.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես գրող չեմ: Գրել չեմ սիրում:


Դեմք ես բայց  :Jpit: ։ Ինչ անարդար ա, էլի. մարդ կա՝ գրել չգիտի, բայց շատ ա սիրում, մարդ էլ կա՝ գիտի, բայց չի սիրում  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (11.01.2013), Malxas (11.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ingrid ջան, դու խոսում ես ասողի տեսակետից, ես՝ լսողի։ Ես բնավ կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում ասողի բարի նպատակները, ընդամենը փորձում եմ ցույց տալ, որ ասվածի ազդեցությունը ոչ միշտ է նույնքան բարի լինում։ 
> 
> Հետո իմ ասածից չէր հետևում, թե հորդորում եմ չհավանած գործի մասին ասել, թե նրա լավագույն ստեղծագործությունն է։ Բոլորովին։ Ինձ թվում է՝ թերություններն ու արժանիքները նշելն արդեն պիտի ահագին խոսուն լինի հեղինակի համար, ու ինքը դրանից արդեն ինքնուրույն կանի իր համար անհրաժեշտ եզրակացությունները։
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում. սա ընդամենը իմ ընկալումն է, թեև, պարզվեց, ոչ միայն իմ։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես (սա բոլորին է վերաբերում), կարծում եմ, լավ կլինի, եթե ցանկացած մարդ կարծիք հայտնելիս միշտ պատկերացնի, թե ինքն ինչ կզգար ու կմտածեր, եթե նույն բանն իրեն ասեին։


Որպես կարծիք լսող ես էլ հաստատեմ էլի: Էս մրցույթի մեջ մեկ Կակտուսի զիբիլից եմ վատացել, մեկ էլ էդ ավելի լավ կարաս արտահայտությունից: Մնացած սաղ քլնգոցները տանելի էին:

----------


## Alphaone

> Որպես կարծիք լսող ես էլ հաստատեմ էլի: Էս մրցույթի մեջ մեկ Կակտուսի զիբիլից եմ վատացել, մեկ էլ էդ ավելի լավ կարաս արտահայտությունից: Մնացած սաղ քլնգոցները տանելի էին:


Ինչ լավ ա, որ ես չեմ ասել՝ ավելի լավ կարաս, ասել եմ՝ մրցույթից դուրս գործերդ իմ համար ավելի լավն են  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապրես Շին ջան: Էն որ ասում էիր ակումբում մենակ Գալաթեան կարա սենց հասուն բան գրի, ես մեջս ահագին ուռում էի 
> 
> 
> 
> Մեծ մասամբ լավը չի լինում ո՞ւմ համար 
> 
> Էդ լավ բանի չբերելն ինձ չի սպառնում, Շին ջան, ես մասնագիտությամբ իբր ինժեներ եմ, հիմա գործի բերումով ծրագրավորմամբ եմ զբաղվում, բայց իրականում նկարել եմ շատ սիրում, չնայած չեմ կարողանում ինձ տրամադրել ինչ որ բան նկարել: Ես գրող չեմ: Գրել չեմ սիրում: Էն վատ վատ հեղինակների գործերը կարդալուց էլ լավ եմ զգում ինձ, լավ լավ գրողների գործերը կարդալուց ձանձրանում եմ, ի՞նչ անեմ 
> 
> Ի՞նչ վատ բանի պիտի բերի


Պատասխանելս էլ չի գալիս, ուզում էի զուտ վարկանիշեմ, համակարգը չի թողում  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (11.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ախչի ivi, ես քեզ անկախ ինձանից սեր եմ խոստովանել  Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ:


Տրիբուն ձյա էդ գրածդ որ տեսա. «Գրողը գրող ա ու ես նրան սիրում եմ, գրողը տանի», անգիր արել, մտքումս կրկնելով ման էի գալիս, նենց էի հուզվել  :Smile: 
Մերսի շատ  :Love: 

Ժողովուրդ, մերսի բոլորին թե քննարկումների, թե քվեարկության համար: Էս անգամ քլունգ համարյա չեմ ստացել, ահագին հանգիստ անցավ ինձ համար, շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Jpit: 
Մի քիչ անհամեստություն արեցի՝ ինքս իմ գրածը գովելով, բայց ինչ անեմ՝ իմ դուրն իսկականից շատ էր գալիս իմ Սոմնիումը...

Մալխասը մի անգամ ասեց, որ էստեղ բոլորը ոնց որ թե առանց մշակելու ուղարկել են իրենց գրածները, բայց էդպես չի: Գուցե իր մոտ էդ տպավորությունն էր ստեղծվել, բայց իմ կարծիքով էս անգամվա բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ նախորդների համեմատ ահագին մշակված էին: Ես էլ իմ պատմվածքը մի քանի օր հա նայում, խմբագրում էի. վերջում էն տեսքի էր, որ դրանից լավ հաստատ չէի գրի, էդքանն է իմ կարողությունը:

Արէա ջան, հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, թե Իկարոյի հեղինակը դու ես: Որ տեսա՝ նենց մի ուրախացա, բերանս մինչև ականջներս ձգվեցին  :Jpit: 
Ապրես դու, մի անգամ էլ շնորհավոր  :Smile: 

Բյուր ջան, ես շատ ուզում էի, որ քո տարբերակը հաղթեր: Մի տեսակ մաշկիս վրա զգում եմ՝ ինչքան կարևոր է քեզ համար էդ հաղթանակը: Բայց դու դարդ մի արա. դու «մրցութային» չես գրում, այլ գրում ես նենց ոնց ուզում ես, ու էդ շատ-շատ կայֆ բան է, սաղ հաղթանակներից ու մրցանակներից ավելի կարևոր:

Լիլ, այ Լիլ, էն Ուվալնյատի համար կներես, հա՞, համ էլ հետ արի, այ ախչի, մենք քեզ ստեղ շատ ենք սիրում ու կարոոտում  :Smile: 

Մի հատ մեծ պաչիկ եմ ուղարկում Գալին, մի հատ էլ՝ Մեֆին:
Տենց եմ ուզում  :Tongue: 

Դավ ջան, քեզ էլ լիքը-լիքը մերսիներ:

----------

CactuSoul (12.01.2013), Ingrid (12.01.2013), Malxas (12.01.2013), Mephistopheles (12.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Srtik (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2013), Ամպ (12.01.2013), Արէա (11.01.2013), Դավիթ (12.01.2013), Տրիբուն (11.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Ինչ լավ ա, որ ես չեմ ասել՝ ավելի լավ կարաս, ասել եմ՝ մրցույթից դուրս գործերդ իմ համար ավելի լավն են


Ես էլ չեմ ասել ոչ ոքի *ավելի լավ կարաս*  :Smile:  Իսկ աշխատասիրությամբ գրելու մակարդակը բարձրացնելու մասին իմ համեստ կարծիքը վերաբերում է անխտիր բոլոր արձակ գրողներին:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2013), Ingrid (12.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Այվի ջան, ճիշտն ասած տարբերակներից միայն առաջինն եմ կարդացել, որն ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չի եկել, թող ների ինձ հեղինակը և 14 - րդը, որը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի: Ժամանակից մի փոքր նեղված էի ու շատ հոգնած, իսկ այդ վիճակով կարդալը սխալ հետևությունների կարող է բերել: Գուցե հանգիստ ժամանակ 1 -ին տարբերակը կարդամ ու շատ դուր գա:
Իսկ ժամանակի ընթացքում մշակելու բացակայության մասին իրականում գրել էի որպես սադրանք, որպեսզի տեսնեմ, թե մրցույթի հեղինակներից որ մեկն է աշխատում իր գրածի վրա: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ձգտում ես մշակել ու կատարելագործել քո իսկ գրածը: Ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե ինչպես ես դու գրում: Եվս մեկ անգամ, ինչպես ասում են, օգտվելով առիթից, շնորհավորում եմ քեզ: 
Ներող եղեք անկեղծ կարծիքի և պուճուրիկ սադրանքի համար  :Smile:

----------

ivy (11.01.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

Ես կուզենայի լինել Ճեյան, որպեսզի ապրեի այն ժամանակներում, երբ ֆիզիկան բոլորովին այլ օրենքներ ուներ: Բայց ես Ինին եմ ու երջանիկ եմ,  որ կարողացա աշխարհին պատմել Կայա-Ճեյա աշխարահաստեղծողների մասին: Ու շնորհակալ կլինեմ իմ Տիկին, եթե երբևէ կարողանա հրապարակել իմ ստեղծագործությունները, որ շատերի դուրը չեն գալիս 

իմ համար հիանալի,  միակ գույներ ունեցող ստեղծագործությունն է

----------

John (12.01.2013), Lusntag Lusine (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## Peace

Վայ Արէա ջան, փաստորոն Իկարոյի հեղինակը դու էի՞ր: Ես էլ գնում-գալիս աչքի անցկացնում մտածում էի ո՞վ կլինի, հետո ուսերս վերև քաշելով՝ ես ի՞նչ իմանամ, ես ի՞նչ իմանամ էի անում: Շնորհավոր, մի այլ կարգի արժանի ես առաջատարի տիտղոսին ու նախ և առաջ որպես ուղղակի՝ _պարզ մարդ_, հետո, մնացած առումներով ևս: 

Հանկարծ չմտածես մեկ-մեկ իմ գովքն ես կարդում դրա համար եմ սենց ոգևորվել,  :Jpit:  անկեղծ եմ ասում: 

Այվի ջան, շնորհավոր ու ներողություն գործիդ չքվեարկելու համար, տալ սպանելու գաղափարից, անգամ եթե գեղարվեստական նկարագրություն է, մի այլ կարգի հոգնել եմ: 

ԷսԷլՋի ջան, շնորհավոր, լավն էր, բայց, եթե երկրորդ մասի անցումներն ավելի ճկուն լինեին, շատ ավելի լավը կլիներ: Ինձ թվում է կհիշես այն տարիները, երբ Հայաստանում  փաթեթավորված աղացած սուրճեր չկային, հատիկավոր սուրճ էինք գնում, փոքրիկ աղացներ կային աղում էինք ու լինում էին պահեր, որ սրճաղացը թեև լեցուն էր, բայց սկսում էր խալաստոյ ֆռալ (կներեք), մի հատ թափ էինք տալիս, սուրճի հատիկները տեղն էին նստում ու շարունակում գործը: Մոտավորապես նույն վիճակն էր, երկրորդ հատվածում տեղ-տեղ խալաստոյոտ վիճակ էր, բայց ընդհանուր լավն էր:

Շնորհակալություն նաև Տաշային հաջողված կրեատիվ լուծումների համար, ինչպես նաև Մերի Մկրտչյանին՝ խիտ (իմաստային առումով) ու ձիգ նախադասությունների համար:

----------

CactuSoul (12.01.2013), ivy (13.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013), Արէա (12.01.2013), Տրիբուն (12.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ կներեք բացակայությանս համար: Շնորհավորում եմ Ivy-ին Area-ին: Ապրեք: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2013), CactuSoul (12.01.2013), ivy (12.01.2013), Mephistopheles (12.01.2013), Արէա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվի ջան, ես քեզ հլա հարցեր ունեմ տալու քո պատմվածքի իմ համար շրջադարձային կետի հաշվով

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քննարկումները հլա չեն պրծել… 

Արէա ջան քեզ էլ ունեմ հարցեր տալու…

----------

Արէա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուրին էլ կուզենայի բայց իրանը էքամ էլ հաջող չի… իրա մոտ էդքամ էլ լավ չի ստացվում ու որ մի քիչ ուժեղ մրցույթ ա լինում արդեն մի անգամից թուլությունը երևում ա…

----------


## Ingrid

> Որպես կարծիք լսող ես էլ հաստատեմ էլի: Էս մրցույթի մեջ մեկ Կակտուսի զիբիլից եմ վատացել, մեկ էլ էդ ավելի լավ կարաս արտահայտությունից: Մնացած սաղ քլնգոցները տանելի էին:


Ես չեմ հիշում՝ ասել եմ, թե ոչ, բայց հնարավոր է՝ ասած լինեմ: Քանի որ արդեն մի քնաի հոգու կողմից այդ արտահայտությունը քարկոծվեց, ապա ներողություն եմ հայցում բոլոր հեղինակներից, ում իմ խոսքով կարող եմ վիրավորած լինել:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ես քեզ հլա հարցեր ունեմ տալու քո պատմվածքի իմ համար շրջադարձային կետի հաշվով


Հարցրու, Մեֆ ջան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրին էլ կուզենայի բայց իրանը էքամ էլ հաջող չի… իրա մոտ էդքամ էլ լավ չի ստացվում ու որ մի քիչ ուժեղ մրցույթ ա լինում արդեն մի անգամից թուլությունը երևում ա…


հարցրու

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեֆ, արդեն մալխասում ես 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Մեֆ, արդեն մալխասում ես 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


մալխասելը որն է

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեֆը սկզբից մի հատ տեղեկացնում ա, որ էսինչ մարդկանց հարցեր ունի տալու, որ հոգեպես պատրաստվեն, էլի  :Jpit: ։ Դե դուք արդեն պատկերացրեք՝ ինչ հարցեր ա տալու...  ::}:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆը սկզբից մի հատ տեղեկացնում ա, որ էսինչ մարդկանց հարցեր ունի տալու, որ հոգեպես պատրաստվեն, էլի ։ Դե դուք արդեն պատկերացրեք՝ ինչ հարցեր ա տալու...


Ան, էս մրցույթը մի քանի փուլից ա բաղկացած  :Jpit:  1. աշխատանքների ընդունում 2. աշխատանքների քննարկում և քվեարկություն 3. Մեֆի փուլ հեղինակներին ներվահան անելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2013), Դավիթ (13.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, էս մրցույթը մի քանի փուլից ա բաղկացած  1. աշխատանքների ընդունում 2. աշխատանքների քննարկում և քվեարկություն *3. Մեֆի փուլ հեղինակներին ներվահան անելու համար*


Բայց խոստովանի, որ մինչև հեղինակներին իմանալն էլ դա նրան պակաս չի հաջողվում  :Jpit: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Դավիթ (13.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց խոստովանի, որ մինչև հեղինակներին իմանալն էլ դա նրան պակաս չի հաջողվում ։


Եսի՞մ, ինձ թվում ա՝ էնքան էլ չի հաջողվում: Իմ դեպքում որ հաստատ  :Jpit:  Որովհետև մինչև հեղինակներին իմանալը գործերն ա քլնգում, հեղինակներին իմանալուց հետո՝ հեղինակներին:

----------

Malxas (12.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եսի՞մ, ինձ թվում ա՝ էնքան էլ չի հաջողվում: Իմ դեպքում որ հաստատ  Որովհետև մինչև հեղինակներին իմանալը գործերն ա քլնգում, հեղինակներին իմանալուց հետո՝ հեղինակներին:


Հա, բայց քանի որ հեղինակը գոնե գիտի, որ էդ իրա գրածն ա, ուրեմն ինքնըստինքյան ինքն էլ ա ներքուստ քլնգվում  :LOL: ։

----------

Malxas (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, բայց քանի որ հեղինակը գոնե գիտի, որ էդ իրա գրածն ա, ուրեմն ինքնըստինքյան ինքն էլ ա ներքուստ քլնգվում ։


Չգիտեմ, ինձ վրա չի ազդում իրա ներմրցութային քլունգը: Այ հետմրցութայինն ազդում ա: Դրա համար շունչս պահած սպասում եմ, թե ինչ հարց ա տալու:  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

220px-Pickaxe.jpg

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2013), ivy (12.01.2013), Lusntag Lusine (12.01.2013), Malxas (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէային սկզբում չէի հասկանում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չէի ընդունում իր գրական հայացքները: Բայց հիմա արդեն հասկանում եմ: Ասեմ, որ գնահատեցի նաև Արէայի՝ իր գործի մասին վերլուծությւոնը: Ապրեք:


Մինչև Մեֆը հարցերը տա, *Ingrid* ջան, մի հարց էլ ես քեզ տամ, մանավանդ որ Մեֆի հարցերի պատասխաններն արդեն հորինել եմ, կոնսպեկտել, շպարգալկա եմ սարքել:

*Ingrid* ջան, Իկարոն ինչո՞վ փոխեց հայացքներիս ընկալումդ: Ի՞նչը առաջ չէիր հավանել, ու ի՞նչ փոխեց Իկարոյի իմ հեղինակ լինլը:

----------

CactuSoul (12.01.2013), Ingrid (12.01.2013), Malxas (12.01.2013), Ուլուանա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

,,,

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցրու, Մեֆ ջան:


Այվի ջան, ուրեմն շատ մանրամասն նկարագրել ու կառուցել էիր պատմվածքի սկզբի մասը… հետո բերում հասցնում ես էն մոմոենտին որ հանվում ա Անրին ու կանացի ֆակտոր ա առաջ գալիս որը սկզբում չկար կամ էլ խնամքով թաքցրած էր… դրանից հետո կանացի ֆակտորը կորում ա կարծես չի էլ եղել… դրա ազդեցությունը շեֆի վրա առավել ևս անհասկանալի ա… ի՞նչ եղավ Անրիի հանվելուց հետո մնաց անհասկանալի, այսինքն ոչ թե հարցի պատասխան չեղավ այլ ինտրիգն էլ չեղավ… Անրիի կին լինելն ինչո՞վ փոխեց ընթացքը, մենակ չսպանվելը քիչ ա ու համոզիչ չի… անձամբ ինձ թվաց որ պատմվածքը դրանից հետո պտի սկսեր… միգուցե էլդան պտի ավելլի ակտիվ լիներ…

ՄԻ խոսքով սեքսուլ հանգուցալուծում ա առաջարկվել կարծես, բայց հետո ամաչել ես երևի

----------

CactuSoul (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հարցրու


Քեզ ինչ հարցնեմ… ընենց ե՞ս քաքմեջ արել որ հարցնեմ… ոնց որ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր եղել պատմվածքդ բայց փորձել էիր հարմարացնեիր աշխարհի սկզբին… վերջը մեկ ա չի համոզում… անգամ բացատրությունը չի փրկում… վերջաբանը պտի կամ մտածես ավելի դրամատիկ/ինտրիգային կամ թողնես ընտրության առաջ… Կայաճայա-ն մեկա չեմ կարում ինչ որ ձև կապեմ, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես արել բայց մեկ ա երբ զգում ես որ բուն էությունը գրողի ապրումներն են, Կայաճայա-ն  վարի ա գնում… մգուցե ՏԻԿ-ինին աստծուց մի բան պահանջեին, վիճեին կամ եսիմինչ (դմբո բաներ եմ ԱՍՈՒՄ)… բայց էդ երկու սիստեմները պետք ա ինգեյջ լինեին ինչ որ ձևով… կարար լռությամբ լիներ, բայց կան ձևեր… որ միտս գա կասեմ… էլ հորիզոնական ծառերի ու գնդաձև տնակի մասին խոսալս չի գալիս… 

ԴԵ թույլ ես ՀՈ զոռով չի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, արդեն մալխասում ես 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Տրիբուն, կարա՞ս քաքի համը չհանես թողես մենք հանգիստ քաքի համը հանենք…

----------


## Alphaone

> Քեզ ինչ հարցնեմ… ընենց ե՞ս քաքմեջ արել որ հարցնեմ… ոնց որ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր եղել պատմվածքդ բայց փորձել էիր հարմարացնեիր աշխարհի սկզբին… վերջը մեկ ա չի համոզում… անգամ բացատրությունը չի փրկում… վերջաբանը պտի կամ մտածես ավելի դրամատիկ/ինտրիգային կամ թողնես ընտրության առաջ… Կայաճայա-ն մեկա չեմ կարում ինչ որ ձև կապեմ, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես արել բայց մեկ ա երբ զգում ես որ բուն էությունը գրողի ապրումներն են, Կայաճայա-ն  վարի ա գնում… մգուցե ՏԻԿ-ինին աստծուց մի բան պահանջեին, վիճեին կամ եսիմինչ (դմբո բաներ եմ ԱՍՈՒՄ)… բայց էդ երկու սիստեմները պետք ա ինգեյջ լինեին ինչ որ ձևով… կարար լռությամբ լիներ, բայց կան ձևեր… որ միտս գա կասեմ… էլ հորիզոնական ծառերի ու գնդաձև տնակի մասին խոսալս չի գալիս… 
> 
> ԴԵ թույլ ես ՀՈ զոռով չի


Ինձ էդ գործը դուր չի եկել, բայց Բյուրը թույլ չի ու եթե անգամ մինչև կյանքի վերջ գրելը թողնի հոբբիի մակարդակի վրա, էլի Հայաստանի գրականության պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես 21-րդ դարի նշանավոր գրող: Չի կարելի իրեն էդպիսի բան ասել, ինքը միանշանակ թույլ չի  :Angry2:  :Cray:

----------

CactuSoul (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քեզ ինչ հարցնեմ… ընենց ե՞ս քաքմեջ արել որ հարցնեմ… ոնց որ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր եղել պատմվածքդ բայց փորձել էիր հարմարացնեիր աշխարհի սկզբին… վերջը մեկ ա չի համոզում… անգամ բացատրությունը չի փրկում… վերջաբանը պտի կամ մտածես ավելի դրամատիկ/ինտրիգային կամ թողնես ընտրության առաջ… Կայաճայա-ն մեկա չեմ կարում ինչ որ ձև կապեմ, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես արել բայց մեկ ա երբ զգում ես որ բուն էությունը գրողի ապրումներն են, Կայաճայա-ն  վարի ա գնում… մգուցե ՏԻԿ-ինին աստծուց մի բան պահանջեին, վիճեին կամ եսիմինչ (դմբո բաներ եմ ԱՍՈՒՄ)… բայց էդ երկու սիստեմները պետք ա ինգեյջ լինեին ինչ որ ձևով… կարար լռությամբ լիներ, բայց կան ձևեր… որ միտս գա կասեմ… էլ հորիզոնական ծառերի ու գնդաձև տնակի մասին խոսալս չի գալիս… 
> 
> ԴԵ թույլ ես ՀՈ զոռով չի


Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար  :Smile: 




> Ինձ էդ գործը դուր չի եկել, բայց Բյուրը թույլ չի ու եթե անգամ մինչև կյանքի վերջ գրելը թողնի հոբբիի մակարդակի վրա, էլի Հայաստանի գրականության պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես 21-րդ դարի նշանավոր գրող: Չի կարելի իրեն էդպիսի բան ասել, ինքը միանշանակ թույլ չի


Ալֆա ջան, մի բորբոքվի, Մեֆը սադրում ա ուղղակի  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ էդ գործը դուր չի եկել, բայց Բյուրը թույլ չի ու եթե անգամ մինչև կյանքի վերջ գրելը թողնի հոբբիի մակարդակի վրա, էլի Հայաստանի գրականության պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես 21-րդ դարի նշանավոր գրող: Չի կարելի իրեն էդպիսի բան ասել, ինքը միանշանակ թույլ չի


թույլ ա էլի… գագոյի ժամանակ էլ էր տենց … գրեց-գրեց վեջում, գագոն գեյ ա… ոնց որ բենզինը չհերիիքի վերջին հասնելու համար… մինչև հասնում ա վերջին, սպառվում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թույլ ա էլի… գագոյի ժամանակ էլ էր տենց … գրեց-գրեց վեջում, գագոն գեյ ա… ոնց որ բենզինը չհերիիքի վերջին հասնելու համար… մինչև հասնում ա վերջին, սպառվում…


Հա, Մեֆ, թույլ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար 
> 
> 
> Ալֆա ջան, մի բորբոքվի, Մեֆը սադրում ա ուղղակի


Գիտեմ, կարծիքս քեզ չի հետաքրքրում… բայց ասա որ սխալ եմ ասում ու բեր քո տեսակետը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտեմ, կարծիքս քեզ չի հետաքրքրում… բայց ասա որ սխալ եմ ասում ու բեր քո տեսակետը


Սխալ ես ասում: Բայց վիճելու հավես չունեմ  :Wink:  Ուղղակի ամեն անգամ մատիցս հոտ չեմ քաշում, թե Մեֆն ինչ վերջաբան ա ուզում, որ դրան հարմար գրեմ, սորրի: Հաշտվի, որ գոնե ինձ համար քո կարծիքը բան չի փոխում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Մեֆ, թույլ եմ


Դե լավ հա, էդքան էլ թույլ չես, բայց հլա էն չես… Այվի կամ Արէա չես… նրանք շատ ավելի կազմավորված են, քան դու

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ հա, էդքան էլ թույլ չես, բայց հլա էն չես… Այվի կամ Արէա չես… նրանք շատ ավելի կազմավորված են, քան դու


Չէ, Մեֆ, թույլ եմ  :Smile:  Հա, նորություն չի, որ Այվի կամ Արէա չեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ ես ասում: Բայց վիճելու հավես չունեմ  Ուղղակի ամեն անգամ մատիցս հոտ չեմ քաշում, թե Մեֆն ինչ վերջաբան ա ուզում, որ դրան հարմար գրեմ, սորրի: Հաշտվի, որ գոնե ինձ համար քո կարծիքը բան չի փոխում


ԴԵ տենց ա … ճիշտը որ ասում ես, վերջում վատամարդ ես լինում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԴԵ տենց ա … ճիշտը որ ասում ես, վերջում վատամարդ ես լինում…


Ես քեզ վատամարդ հանեցի՞: Ուղղակի ամեն մեկն էլ ունի մարդիկ, որոնց կարծիքը հաշվի ա առնում և ունի մարդիկ, որոնցը հաշվի չի առնում: Հիմա ես էլ քոնը հաշվի չեմ առնում: Ոչինչ, Մեֆ, մի տեղ էլ դու թույլ էղի  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ, թույլ եմ  Հա, նորություն չի, որ Այվի կամ Արէա չեմ


Սովորի իրանցից… տես իրանք ոնց են անում, դու էլ արա… դժվար չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես քեզ վատամարդ հանեցի՞: Ուղղակի ամեն մեկն էլ ունի մարդիկ, որոնց կարծիքը հաշվի ա առնում և ունի մարդիկ, որոնցը հաշվի չի առնում: Հիմա ես էլ քոնը հաշվի չեմ առնում: Ոչինչ, Մեֆ, մի տեղ էլ դու թույլ էղի


ես գրաքննադատ չեմ… բայց դե քվեարկությունն ա "խոսում" էդ էլ հո ես չեմ

----------


## Alphaone

> թույլ ա էլի… գագոյի ժամանակ էլ էր տենց … գրեց-գրեց վեջում, գագոն գեյ ա… ոնց որ բենզինը չհերիիքի վերջին հասնելու համար… մինչև հասնում ա վերջին, սպառվում…


Զգուշացված եմ, էլ սադրանքներին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնի, Բյուրի նոր գործերից էլ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ նոր շարքի պատմվածքները, լավն են, ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ Համերգի տոմսը:  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սովորի իրանցից… տես իրանք ոնց են անում, դու էլ արա… դժվար չի…


Չէ, Մեֆ, ես էնքան թույլ եմ, որ չեմ կարա իրանցից սովորեմ  :Smile: 




> ես գրաքննադատ չեմ… բայց դե քվեարկությունն ա "խոսում" էդ էլ հո ես չեմ


Հա, Մեֆ, խոսում ա քվեարկությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

> Մինչև Մեֆը հարցերը տա, *Ingrid* ջան, մի հարց էլ ես քեզ տամ, մանավանդ որ Մեֆի հարցերի պատասխաններն արդեն հորինել եմ, կոնսպեկտել, շպարգալկա եմ սարքել:
> 
> *Ingrid* ջան, Իկարոն ինչո՞վ փոխեց հայացքներիս ընկալումդ: Ի՞նչը առաջ չէիր հավանել, ու ի՞նչ փոխեց Իկարոյի իմ հեղինակ լինլը:


Երբ կարդում էի քո մեկնաբանությունները այլ գործերի մասին, թե ինչն ես հավանում, ինչը՝ չէ, ինձ թվում էր, թե քեզ համար կարևորը պարզ ու արագ ընթացող սյուժեն է, թեթև, ժամանցային գրականությունը: Բայց Իկարոյում տեսա և՛ հարուստ երևակայության առկայությւոն, և՛ գաղափարական, հոգեբանական նուրբ հարցերի վերհանում, անգամ հասել էիր մարդստեղծման՝ քո նախընտրած տարբերակի ներկայացմանը: Արդեն հասկացա, որ բացի սահուն ու հետաքրքիր կարդացվող սյուժեից դու գրողից պահանջում ես նաև խորքայնություն և երևակայության նոր ձևերի դրսևորումներ:
Ճիշտ է՝ հիմա էլ դեռ շատ քիչ եմ ծանոթ քեզ և քո ստեղծագործական աշխարհին, բայց սա երկրորդ ու երևի ավելի մնայուն տպավորություններս են:

----------

Արէա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ, ես էնքան թույլ եմ, որ չեմ կարա իրանցից սովորեմ 
> 
> 
> Հա, Մեֆ, խոսում ա քվեարկությունը


Մի նեղվի Բյուր ջան… բայց ասա ու մենակ դրական բաներն ես հաշվի առնում…

----------

Ամմէ (13.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի նեղվի Բյուր ջան… բայց ասա ու մենակ դրական բաներն ես հաշվի առնում…


Մեֆ ջան, չեմ նեղվում, արխային:

Չէ, մենակ դրական բաները հաշվի չեմ առնում, արխային: Ես գիտեմ, որ վերջերի հետ պրոբլեմ ունեմ, Շինն ինձ ասել ա դրա մասին: Բայց դե Շինի կարծիքը հաշվի առնում եմ, քոնը՝ չէ: Կներես  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զգուշացված եմ, էլ սադրանքներին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնի, Բյուրի նոր գործերից էլ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ նոր շարքի պատմվածքները, լավն են, ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ Համերգի տոմսը:


Սխալ բաներ եմ գրե՞լ… իրա բուն թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր, բայց մի երկու բան ավելացրել-հարմարացրել ա վրեքներս սաղացրել ա… տենց չի՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ բաներ եմ գրե՞լ… իրա բուն թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր, բայց մի երկու բան ավելացրել-հարմարացրել ա վրեքներս սաղացրել ա… տենց չի՞


Չէ, Մեֆ, տենց չի: Սխալ ես հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, չեմ նեղվում, արխային:
> 
> Չէ, մենակ դրական բաները հաշվի չեմ առնում, արխային: Ես գիտեմ, որ վերջերի հետ պրոբլեմ ունեմ, Շինն ինձ ասել ա դրա մասին: Բայց դե Շինի կարծիքը հաշվի առնում եմ, քոնը՝ չէ: Կներես


Բա որ ասել ա ինչի՞ չես անում… դե Շինին լսել ես դրա համար էլ քվեարկության արդյունքներւ էս ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ, տենց չի: Սխալ ես հասկացել


Դե ճիշտն ասա…

----------


## Alphaone

> Սխալ բաներ եմ գրե՞լ… իրա բուն թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր, բայց մի երկու բան ավելացրել-հարմարացրել ա վրեքներս սաղացրել ա… տենց չի՞


Ես էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեի էլ, թե հեղինակն ով է, էդ գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ ոչ դրական կարծիք, բայց էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեի, որ  StrangeLittleGirl-ն ու Բյուրը նույն մարդն են, կարդացել եմ իր գործերից ու հիացել, էնպես որ էս մրցույթի գործի հարցում համը հանելու չափ շատ եմ ասել, էլ ասելիք չունեմ, բայց մի գործի թերությունները դնել ու ընդհանրացնել ամբողջ ստեղծագործական դաշտի վրա մեղմ ասած գրականագիտորեն գրագետ չէ...

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեի էլ, թե հեղինակն ով է, էդ գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ ոչ դրական կարծիք, բայց էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեի, որ  StrangeLittleGirl-ն ու Բյուրը նույն մարդն են, կարդացել եմ իր գործերից ու հիացել, էնպես որ էս մրցույթի գործի հարցում համը հանելու չափ շատ եմ ասել, էլ ասելիք չունեմ, բայց մի գործի թերությունները դնել ու ընդհանրացնել ամբողջ ստեղծագործական դաշտի վրա մեղմ ասած գրականագիտորեն գրագետ չէ...


Ա՜, սադրանքի զոհ գնացի էլի, վերջ, լռելու եմ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեի էլ, թե հեղինակն ով է, էդ գործի մասին արդեն գրել եմ ոչ դրական կարծիք, բայց էն ժամանակ, երբ չգիտեի, որ  StrangeLittleGirl-ն ու Բյուրը նույն մարդն են, կարդացել եմ իր գործերից ու հիացել, էնպես որ էս մրցույթի գործի հարցում համը հանելու չափ շատ եմ ասել, էլ ասելիք չունեմ, բայց մի գործի թերությունները դնել ու ընդհանրացնել ամբողջ ստեղծագործական դաշտի վրա մեղմ ասած գրականագիտորեն գրագետ չէ...


Այրված սրտին •••• մխիթարանք… Դե ես գրականագետ չեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա որ ասել ա ինչի՞ չես անում… դե Շինին լսել ես դրա համար էլ քվեարկության արդյունքներւ էս ա…


որովհետև թույլ եմ  :Smile: 
իսկ քվեարկության արդյունքները վատ չեն: նկատենք, որ բազմաթիվ ճանաչված գրողներից շատ ձայն եմ հավաքել  :Smile: 




> Դե ճիշտն ասա…


Ճիշտը մի քանի էջ առաջ գրած ա: Մի ալարի, կարդա:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որովհետև թույլ եմ 
> իսկ քվեարկության արդյունքները վատ չեն: նկատենք, որ բազմաթիվ ճանաչված գրողներից շատ ձայն եմ հավաքել 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտը մի քանի էջ առաջ գրած ա: Մի ալարի, կարդա:


Ապրես, սաղ հանճարներից առաջ ես, մանավանդ էն նարդիվաններով-ից…

Կարդացել եմ ու մի հատ խնդրանք ունեմ, մյուս անգամ էդ բացատրությունն էլ հետը կներկայացնես մրցույթին որ օգնի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապրես, սաղ հանճարներից առաջ ես, մանավանդ էն նարդիվաններով-ից…
> 
> Կարդացել եմ ու մի հատ խնդրանք ունեմ, մյուս անգամ էդ բացատրությունն էլ հետը կներկայացնես մրցույթին որ օգնի…


Չէ, Մեֆ, մյուս անգամ մրցույթին չեմ մասնակցի  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆ, մյուս անգամ մրցույթին չեմ մասնակցի


Դե մասնակցի որ սովորես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե մասնակցի որ սովորես…


Առանց մասնակցելու էլ կսովորեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առանց մասնակցելու էլ կսովորեմ


Հա, մեկ էլ առանց ջրի լողալ կսովորե… չես լսում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, մեկ էլ առանց ջրի լողալ կսովորե… չես լսում…


Անհաջող համեմատություն  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անհաջող համեմատություն


Օքեյ… անհաջող ա…

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ուրեմն շատ մանրամասն նկարագրել ու կառուցել էիր պատմվածքի սկզբի մասը… հետո բերում հասցնում ես էն մոմոենտին որ հանվում ա Անրին ու կանացի ֆակտոր ա առաջ գալիս որը սկզբում չկար կամ էլ խնամքով թաքցրած էր… դրանից հետո կանացի ֆակտորը կորում ա կարծես չի էլ եղել… դրա ազդեցությունը շեֆի վրա առավել ևս անհասկանալի ա… ի՞նչ եղավ Անրիի հանվելուց հետո մնաց անհասկանալի, այսինքն ոչ թե հարցի պատասխան չեղավ այլ ինտրիգն էլ չեղավ… Անրիի կին լինելն ինչո՞վ փոխեց ընթացքը, մենակ չսպանվելը քիչ ա ու համոզիչ չի… անձամբ ինձ թվաց որ պատմվածքը դրանից հետո պտի սկսեր… միգուցե էլդան պտի ավելլի ակտիվ լիներ…
> 
> ՄԻ խոսքով սեքսուլ հանգուցալուծում ա առաջարկվել կարծես, բայց հետո ամաչել ես երևի


Մեֆ, Անրին լեզբի էր. էդ ոչ մի ձևով թաքցված չէր պատմվածքում, ուղղակի նենց էլ չէր, որ ակնհայտ գրելու կարիք լիներ: Սեքսուալ կոնտեքստը աչքը մտցնելը էստեղ պարտադիր չէր, տեղից էլ ենթադրելի էր: Գրված էր, որ ինքը սիրում է կանանց ու ուզում է ապրել կանանց հետ: Եվ քանի որ չէր հավատում «երկարատև հարաբերություններին», ուզում էր տարին մեկ հինգ կին հավաքեր գլխին, նրանց ուզածները լրիվ կատարեր, ինքն էլ համ իրեն լավ զգար, որ տենց հերոս է, համ էլ հետները լավ ժամանակ անցկացներ: Ու նաև ասում էր, որ էդպիսի կանանց գտնելը, որ համաձայնեն դրան, էդքան էլ հեշտ բան չէր: 

Հիմա շեֆի հարցը: Նա գազազած էկել էր իր կնոջը տարած տղամարդու հարցերը լուծելու. կսպաներ, թե չէր սպանի, եթե անգամ տղամարդ լիներ, դժվար է ասել: Բայց քանի որ տղամարդ իրականում չկար, շեֆը մեծ անակնկալի էկավ: Գուցե տղամարդու դեպքում էլ իրականում մի երկու հատ քիթ մռթին հասցնելով հանգստանար, չգիտենք: Փաստն էն է, որ շեֆը չսատկացրեց Անրիին: Ինձ որ լսես, կարծում եմ՝ հարցը հենց նրա կին լինելն էր: Հաստատ կան էդպիսի տղամարդիկ, որ հակառակորդի մեջ կին գտնելով, առանձնապես շատ չեն խառնվում իրար կամ գոնե ոչ էնքան, որքան էն դեպքում, եթե նա տղամարդ լիներ: Ու տենց էդ շեֆը մի հատ էլ հասցրեց Անրիի քիթ մռութին, թքեց, թողեց գնաց: 
Իսկ Անրին էլ հասկացավ, որ էդ երազանքի աշխարհ ունենալն էդքան էլ անվտանգ բան չի, չարժի էլ կրակի հետ խաղ անել: Բայց դե քանի որ կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում, ուշքի գալուն պես, որոշեց, որ մի հատ նորը արժի ստեղծել:
Էդքանը, արի էլ չխորանանք  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2013), CactuSoul (12.01.2013), Malxas (13.01.2013), Sagittarius (13.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013), Դավիթ (13.01.2013), Ուլուանա (12.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Անրին լեզբի էր. էդ ոչ մի ձևով թաքցված չէր պատմվածքում, ուղղակի նենց էլ չէր, որ ակնհայտ գրելու կարիք լիներ: Սեքսուալ կոնտեքստը աչքը մտցնելը էստեղ պարտադիր չէր, տեղից էլ ենթադրելի էր: Գրված էր, որ ինքը սիրում է կանանց ու ուզում է ապրել կանանց հետ: Եվ քանի որ չէր հավատում «երկարատև հարաբերություններին», ուզում էր տարին մեկ հինգ կին հավաքեր գլխին, նրանց ուզածները լրիվ կատարեր, ինքն էլ համ իրեն լավ զգար, որ տենց հերոս է, համ էլ հետները լավ ժամանակ անցկացներ: Ու նաև ասում էր, որ էդպիսի կանանց գտնելը, որ համաձայնեն դրան, էդքան էլ հեշտ բան չէր:


Տղամարդն էլ կարա չհավատա երկարատև հարաբերություններին… դա սեքսուալ օրիենտացիայի հետ կապ չունի… ակնհայտ պետք ա գրվեր կամ էլ թաքցվեր, իմ կարծիքով, որովհետև կարար լավ ինտրիգ լիներ… 





> Հիմա շեֆի հարցը: Նա գազազած էկել էր իր կնոջը տարած տղամարդու հարցերը լուծելու.* կսպաներ, թե չէր սպանի, եթե անգամ տղամարդ լիներ, դժվար է ասել:* Բայց քանի որ տղամարդ իրականում չկար, շեֆը մեծ անակնկալի էկավ: Գուցե տղամարդու դեպքում էլ իրականում մի երկու հատ քիթ մռթին հասցնելով հանգստանար, չգիտենք: *Փաստն էն է*, որ շեֆը չսատկացրեց Անրիին: *Ինձ որ լսես*, կարծում եմ՝ հարցը հենց նրա կին լինելն էր: *Հաստատ կան էդպիսի տղամարդիկ, որ հակառակորդի մեջ կին գտնելով, առանձնապես շատ չեն խառնվում իրար* կամ գոնե ոչ էնքան, որքան էն դեպքում, եթե նա տղամարդ լիներ: Ու տենց էդ շեֆը մի հատ էլ հասցրեց Անրիի քիթ մռութին, թքեց, թողեց գնաց: 
> Իսկ Անրին էլ հասկացավ, որ էդ երազանքի աշխարհ ունենալն էդքան էլ անվտանգ բան չի, չարժի էլ կրակի հետ խաղ անել: Բայց դե քանի որ կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում, ուշքի գալուն պես, որոշեց, որ մի հատ նորը արժի ստեղծել:
> Էդքանը, արի էլ չխորանանք


Այվի, դու նենց ես գրել կարծես էդ կերպարները իրանք իրանց եկել մտել են քո պատմվածքի մեջ դու էլ խաբար չես ու ասում ես "փաստն էն ա"… դու կերպար ես ստեղծել ու ցանկալի ա որ իմանաս թե ինչ ա իրանց behavior-ը, սա իհարկե չի նշանակում որ իրանք կանեն էն ինչ դու ես ուզում… իրանք կանեն էն ինչի քո կերտած կերպարը ընդունակ ա ու դու պտի իմանաս… կամ էլ պտի ուսումնասիրես ու հասկանաս քո կերպարին որը ինչ որ տեղ ավտոնոմ վարք ունի, դու ես տվել էդ վարքը…

հիմա գանք շեֆին… դու շեֆի պատասխանտվությունը վրայիցդ գցել ես… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում " կսպաներ, թե չէր սպանի, եթե անգամ տղամարդ լիներ, դժվար է ասել:"… դու երևի մի բան հաշվի չես առել… ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը… սեքսի՞, դավաճանությա՞ն, անկարողությա՞ն, թե երջանկության… ամեն դեպքում շեֆն էս ամեն ինչը ձախողել ա… տառացիորեն… ի՞նչ ա վերաբերմունքը տղամարդու էս դեպքում… սա ա քո պատմվածքի ինտրիգը, համուհոտը… իսկ դու վրայից թռնում ես ասում ես " կսպաներ, թե չէր սպանի, եթե անգամ տղամարդ լիներ, դժվար է ասել:"

որևէ տղամարդ էս դեպքում չի թքի ու անցնի առաջ… չեմ ասում պտի սպաներ Անրիին… բայց հարցն էստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ դաշտ ա մտնում Մանավարդ որ Անրին կին ա… սա նաև Էլդայի մասին ա խոսում և պատմվածքի ֆոկուսը տեղափոխվում ա շեֆի վրա… դու ես տենց սարքել, բայց հետևից չես գնացել…

----------

CactuSoul (13.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Տղամարդն էլ կարա չհավատա երկարատև հարաբերություններին… դա սեքսուալ օրիենտացիայի հետ կապ չունի… ակնհայտ պետք ա գրվեր կամ էլ թաքցվեր, իմ կարծիքով, որովհետև կարար լավ ինտրիգ լիներ…


Իսկ ես ասեցի՞, թե դա իր օրիենտացիայի հետ կապ ունե՞ր: Դա իր խառնվածքն էր: Ես կերպար էի ներկայացրել՝ օրիենտացիայով, աշխարհայացքով, խառնվածքով: Թե որքանով էի լավ ներկայացրել, էդ ուրիշ հարց է...

Իսկ «դժվար է ասել» նշանակում է ես դա ոչ մի ձևով չեմ շեշտել. ամեն մարդ իր ենթադրությունները կարող է անել ու մտածել ոնց ուզում է:

Մեֆ ջան, դու ի՞նչ ես ուզում  :Smile: 
Ես իմ պատմվածքի մեջ միայն էդքան իմաստ եմ դրել ու էդ ձևով գրել: Էլ ոչ մի ավել բան չկա, որ կարող եմ քեզ համար պարզաբանել... 
Մոռացի Անրիին էլ, շեֆին էլ, Էլդային էլ, անցի Արէայի հարցերին  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (13.01.2013), Mephistopheles (13.01.2013), Sagittarius (13.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.01.2013), Ուլուանա (13.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես ասեցի՞, թե դա իր օրիենտացիայի հետ կապ ունե՞ր: Դա իր խառնվածքն էր: Ես կերպար էի ներկայացրել՝ օրիենտացիայով, աշխարհայացքով, խառնվածքով: Թե որքանով էի լավ ներկայացրել, էդ ուրիշ հարց է...
> 
> Իսկ «դժվար է ասել» նշանակում է ես դա ոչ մի ձևով չեմ շեշտել. ամեն մարդ իր ենթադրությունները կարող է անել ու մտածել ոնց ուզում է:
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, դու ի՞նչ ես ուզում 
> Ես իմ պատմվածքի մեջ միայն էդքան իմաստ եմ դրել ու էդ ձևով գրել: Էլ ոչ մի ավել բան չկա, որ կարող եմ քեզ համար պարզաբանել... 
> Մոռացի Անրիին էլ, շեֆին էլ, Էլդային էլ, անցի Արէայի հարցերին


օքեյ Այվի ջան, մոռացա…

----------

ivy (13.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն նախ մե՜ծ շնորհակալություն իմ օգտին քվեարկողներին: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ համար զարմանալի էր էսքան քլնգոցից հետո երրորդ տեղ գրավելը: Բայց մեկ ա, ես ահագին զարմացած եմ: Զարմացած եմ, որ էն ղժժիկ, ախմախ Գագոն մի ձայնի պակասությամբ երկրորդ տեղ գրավեց, իսկ էս գործը, որը լուրջ էր, շա՜տ ավելի լուրջ, գուցե իմ գրած ամենալուրջ գործը, էսքան քլնգոցների արժանացավ: Զարմացած եմ, որ Գագոյի մեջ չեղած տեղից մարդիկ խորը մտքեր էին փնտրում (իսկ էնտեղ ոչ մի խորը միտք չկար, ինչ կար, էդ էր), իսկ էս գործը, որի մեջ լիքը խորը մտքեր կային, էդքան մակերեսային քննադատությունների էր արժանանում:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն Ամպին, որովհետև եթե ինքը չլիներ, արդեն իսկականից մտածելու էի, որ իսկականից էդքան անհասկանալի ա գրված, որ ոչ ոք բան չի հասկանում: Լիքը կարծիքներ հնչեցին, մեկն ուզում էր, որ մենակ հեքիաթը լիներ, մյուսը՝ որ մենակ ավելի ռեալիստականը լիներ: Մենակ Ամպն էր, որ հասկացավ՝ առանց մեկը մյուսի չի կարա: Ու հա, իրա քննադատությունն էլ լրիվ ընդունում եմ, իսկապես տեղին բաներ էր ասել: Որ վերջերս նորից կարդացի, իսկապես անցումները շատ կտրուկ էին: Շտապելուց էլ որոշ տեղերում տող բաց չէի թողել, լրիվ էր խառնվում իրար: Հա, ժող, էս գործի վրա չեմ հասցրել շատ աշխատել, թերություններ ունի, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դրանք պիտի խանգարեին հասկանալուն:
> 
> Ուրեմն ոնց որ ընթացքում մի անգամ փորձեցի սաղի ուշադրությունը հրավիրել դրա վրա, բայց շատերն անտեսեցին, էս գործը ստեղծողի ու ստեղծվողի մասին էր, էն մասին, որ պարզ չի՝ ով ա ում ստեղծել: Մեկը, համոզված լինելով, որ ինքն ա ստեղծել ինչ-որ բան, պարզում ա, որ իրա ստեղծողն ա իրան ստեղծել: Դրա համար շնորհակալ եմ Ամպին, որ հասկացավ էդ հարցը, ավելին՝ հասկացավ, որ պատմվածքում դա բաց ա թողած, ինքը ընտրեց իրա նախընտրած տարբերակը:
> 
> Հետո նաև ստեղծվածի՝ կոնտրոլի տակից դուրս գալու մասին էր: Այ էն երկխոսությունները, որոնք շատերը ձանձրալի անվանեցին, հատուկ նրա համար էին, որ ցույց տան՝ ստեղծվածը Կայայի կոնտրոլի տակից դուրս ա էկել, էլ իրանը չի, էլ ինքը չի հասկանում՝ ինչ ա ստեղծել: Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալություն Գալին, որ չէր հավատացել հեռուստացույցով աշխարհին: Տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: Կարծում էի՝ երկխոսությունները պարզ ասում են կոնտրոլից դուրս գալու մասին, էլ կարիք չկար բացատրական նախադասություն ավելացնելու, բայց փաստորեն չէ...
> 
> Երրորդ միտքը երկու տարբեր սեռերի ստեղծողների ներկայացնելն էր ու իրանց՝ հակառակ սեռի օգնականների վարքը: Եթե տեսնում եք, երկու դեպքում էլ անկախ սեռից օգնում են, մասնակցում են ստեղծելուն, ոչ թե քլունգն առած հետևներից վազում, թե՝ թարգի: Որովհետև ստեղծողը հաստատ կթարգեր, եթե հենց իրանց կողքի մարդիկ ասեին՝ թարգի: Ուղղակի տենց դեպքեր գիտության մեջ ու արվեստում շատ եմ տեսել, ուզում էի բերել գրականություն: Չստացվեց:
> ...


Բյուր ջան, you have too many ideas for one thing, for one story… դրա համար էլ սենց ա ստացվել… քեզ ամենահետաքրքրողը ավելի ա զգացվում

----------

Sambitbaba (15.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ...Այվի, դու նենց ես գրել կարծես էդ կերպարները իրանք իրանց եկել մտել են քո պատմվածքի մեջ դու էլ խաբար չես ու ասում ես "փաստն էն ա"… *դու կերպար ես ստեղծել ու ցանկալի ա որ իմանաս թե ինչ ա իրանց behavior-ը*, սա իհարկե չի նշանակում որ իրանք կանեն էն ինչ դու ես ուզում… իրանք կանեն էն ինչի քո կերտած կերպարը ընդունակ ա ու դու պտի իմանաս… կամ էլ պտի ուսումնասիրես ու հասկանաս քո կերպարին որը ինչ որ տեղ ավտոնոմ վարք ունի, դու ես տվել էդ վարքը…


բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Ստեղծագործողները հաճախ են ստեղծում կերպարներ, որոնք հենց իրենց՝ ստեծողների, համար որոշ չափով առևղծված են մնում: Օրինակ՝ ինձ հենց այդպիսի կերպարներն են ամենաշատը դուր գալիս: 

Նույնն ա, ոնց որ Drive ֆիլմի սցենարիստից պահանջես, որ իմանա, թե վարորդը ով ա ու ինչ անցյալ ա ունեցել. ֆիլմի խորհրդավորությունը ամբողջովին կարժեզրկվի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.01.2013)

----------


## kivera

Վերջը Բյուրին դարձնելու եք Հայաստանի 21-րդ դարի լավագույն գրողը  :Smile: 


> Սովորի իրանցից… տես իրանք ոնց են անում, դու էլ արա… դժվար չի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր ջան, ներվերդ անջատած ա, չէ՞:
Օգնում ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.01.2013), Ուլուանա (13.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, you have too many ideas for one thing, for one story… դրա համար էլ սենց ա ստացվել… քեզ ամենահետաքրքրողը ավելի ա զգացվում


Դու ես դա զգացել: Չտեսա՞ր քանի հոգի ասեց, որ եթե մենակ հեքիաթը լիներ, ավելի լավ կլիներ:  :Smile:  Ու համ էլ ի՞նչ գիտես ինձ ամենահետաքրքրողը որն ա: Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում հա մտածում եմ՝ ով ա ում ստեղծել:




> Բյուր ջան, ներվերդ անջատած ա, չէ՞:
> Օգնում ա:


Հա, Գալ ջան, ուզում եմ տեսնեմ՝ ինչքան ա սենց շարունակելու  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Ստեղծագործողները հաճախ են ստեղծում կերպարներ, որոնք հենց իրենց՝ ստեծողների, համար որոշ չափով առևղծված են մնում: Օրինակ՝ ինձ հենց այդպիսի կերպարներն են ամենաշատը դուր գալիս: 
> 
> Նույնն ա, ոնց որ Drive ֆիլմի սցենարիստից պահանջես, որ իմանա, թե վարորդը ով ա ու ինչ անցյալ ա ունեցել. ֆիլմի խորհրդավորությունը ամբողջովին կարժեզրկվի:


Տենց չի, էլի… կոնկրետ էդեպքում շեֆի վերաբերմունքն ու արարքը, իմ կարծիքով ադեկվատ չի ու դու չես կարա դա բարդես կերպարի վրա կամ նրա առեղծվածային լինելու վրա… այ երբ խոսքը գնար էն մասին թե ինչ կաներ էդ կերպարը, էդ ժամանակ արդեն միանշանակ չէիր ասի ինչ կաներ որովհետև էդ կերպարն ունի արդեն ինքնուրույն կյանք ու դու չես կարա իրան անել տաս ցանկացած բան… 

Գրողն ամեն բան չի կարող անել տա իր ստեղծած կերպարին, բայց իր կերպարի բոլոր արածների համար ինքն ա "պատասխանատու"… 

Ես կոնկրետ կերպարի կոնկրետ վարքի ոչ ադեկվատության մասին էի խոսում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, Գալ ջան, ուզում եմ տեսնեմ՝ ինչքան ա սենց շարունակելու


Կարևորն իմացի, որ չարություն չկա մեջը, սիրելով ա անում  :Smile: 
Պետք ա որ ծանոթ լինես Մեֆի պոստ-մրցույթային բզբզ գործունեությանը:
Տանում ա էդ մարդուն, տանում ա:

----------

Alphaone (13.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարևորն իմացի, որ չարություն չկա մեջը, սիրելով ա անում 
> Պետք ա որ ծանոթ լինես Մեֆի պոստ-մրցույթային բզբզ գործունեությանը:
> Տանում ա էդ մարդուն, տանում ա:


Հա, սովոր եմ:  :Jpit:  Ինձ թվում ա՝ էս անգամ ինքն ա ներվայնանում:

----------

Alphaone (13.01.2013), CactuSoul (13.01.2013), kivera (13.01.2013), Mephistopheles (13.01.2013), Sambitbaba (15.01.2013), Գալաթեա (13.01.2013), Ուլուանա (13.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Գրողն ամեն բան չի կարող անել տա իր ստեղծած կերպարին*, բայց իր կերպարի բոլոր արածների համար ինքն ա "պատասխանատու"…


Ոնց ա երևում, որ հայկական սերիալներ չես նայում, Մեֆ  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Պահոոո: Ուրեմն՝ դու Հռիփսիմեն ես, ինձ էլ ճաանչում ես: Ես էլ գիտեմ՝ ինձ էստեղ միայն Բյուրն ու Բայն են ճանաչում: ))))))))))


Ես էլ եմ ճանաչում:

----------

Alphaone (13.01.2013), Ingrid (13.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ես էլ եմ ճանաչում:


Դե, լավ է, որ մեկնաբանություններիցս միանգամից պարզ է դառնում իմ անձը: Հուսամ, որ ընթացքում էլի ծանոթներ կգտնեմ ու նոր  ընկերներ:

----------

Alphaone (13.01.2013), Դավիթ (14.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Մեֆ ջան փոշմանեցի՞ր:

----------

Alphaone (13.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան փոշմանեցի՞ր:


Ապեր կգրեի մեծ հաճույքով, բայց կարծես մարդիկ էլ հետաքրքրված չեն… չգիտեմ…

----------

Արէա (15.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեֆը չնեղանա, էս նախադասությունը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Ինչու պետք է մենք ինչոր մեկից սովորենք դատել, ամենքս մեր ձևով, մեր ընկալումներով, մեր զգացողություններով, մեր տրամաբանությամբ ենք դատում, ու դա լավ ա: Ստանդարտացում պետք չի: Ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած կոլեկտիվի վատը էն ա, որ ժամանակի հետ անհատականությունները իրենց որոշ մասը կորցնում են, խմբակային մտածողության կրող են դառնում: Ակումբի ստեղծագործողի անկյունում դա նկատվում ա, ես մի անգամ էլ եմ տխրությամբ էդ փաստը արձանագրել, ստեղծագործողները սկսում են նմանվել իրար: Պետք ա փորձել ընդդիմանալ դրան, պահել քոնը թե ստեղծագործելիս, թե վերլուծելիս, տրամաբանելիս, զգալիս:


Ընդամենը չորս օրում… մի դար հետ եմ մնացել: 

Մի կողմից արդեն ուշացած է, բայց այնուհանդերձ, Շին ջան, ասեմ, որ ես ի նկատի ունեի ոչ թե Մեֆից մտածել սովորելը, այլ Մեֆից անվերապահություն սովորելը: Չեմ կարծում, թե դա կստանդարտացներ մեզ:

Ի նկատի ունեմ այն, որ ասենք, դու շատ լավ խոհարար ես ու հոյակապ Քյավառի քյուֆթա ես սարքում, իսկ ես խոհարարների մրցույթի ժյուրիի անդամ եմ ու Քյավառի քյուֆթա չեմ սիրում…

----------


## Արէա

> Ապեր կգրեի մեծ հաճույքով, բայց կարծես մարդիկ էլ հետաքրքրված չեն… չգիտեմ…


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Հենց սկզբից էլ հետաքրքրվածություն չկար: Լավ, անցանք: Ուղղակի ասեցի մի քիչ էլ իմ տարբերակը քրֆեք, կռիվ-մռիվ անենք, խոսանք-մոսանք, էն էլ որ հետաքրքրություն չկա, ո՞ւմ ա պետք  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ ես ասում: Հենց սկզբից էլ հետաքրքրվածություն չկար: Լավ, անցանք: Ուղղակի ասեցի մի քիչ էլ իմ տարբերակը քրֆեք, կռիվ-մռիվ անենք, խոսանք-մոսանք, էն էլ որ հետաքրքրություն չկա, ո՞ւմ ա պետք


Ապեր ես քո տարբերակն ինկատի չունեմ… ընդհանրապես եմ ասում… քվեարկությունից հետո չեն ուզում… բայց դե մարդկանց հերն էլ անիծած… կգրեմ ապեր… կարծիքս կասեմ կքննարկենք … ինչ ա եղել որ… հիմա մեր մոտ ուշ ա մի քիչ ու մի հատ էլ գործ ունեմ… բայց կգրեմ… պետք կգա… ինչ պետք կգա, վերցրու…

----------

Արէա (15.01.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սրանից էն կողմ *չգիտեմ՝ ուր գնամ*:


Բյուր ջան…
Իսկ միգուցէ հենց դա՞ է սկիզբը… Միգուցէ քեզ համար ամեն ինչ պետք է սկսվի հենց այն պահին, երբ դու ազատվես քո կարծեցյալ գիտելիքների՞ց: 

Գիտես, այդպես պատահում է: Կարծում եմ, հիմնականում նրանց մոտ, ում զգացմունքները մտքից ավելի առաջնահերթ են: Ես կասկածում եմ, որ դու հենց այդպիսին ես: Բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ քո կյանքի վազքը քեզ ստիպում է կարծել, թե ավելի funny է մտքով կառուցված կյանք ապրելը, և դա շատ լավ երևում է: Իսկ քո իրականությունը երևի լրիվ այլ բան է պահանջում քեզանից. որ դու դուրս գաս քո էգոյի սահմաններից ու ազատություն ձեռք բերես:

Քիչ առաջ խոստովանեցիր, որ գրել սովորելու համար կարծես թե ամեն անհրաժեշտ բաներն արել ես. ուսուցիչ, կարդալ… Չնայած, եթե ճշմարիտն ասեմ, արվեստի հարցում ուսուցիչը՝ լրիվ պայմանական մի բան է ինձ համար, իսկ կարդալն էլ… երևի կհամաձայնվես, որ որքան շատ ես կարդում, հասկանում ես, որ ավելի շատ բան է մնացել կարդալու… 

Բայց, եկ համարենք, որ առաջին քայլերն արդեն արել ես: Ուրեմն, ի՞նչ է մնացել քեզ անել: Գրել, ճի՞շտ է: Ուրեմն, գրիր: Այլ ոչ թե մտածիր, թե ինչ ես գրում: Ուղղակի ազատ արձակիր միտքդ: Մի կաշկանդիր միտքդ: *Զգա՛* միտքդ: Եվ հենց որ զգացիր միտքդ, ուրեմն այն կգա: Եվ այն, ինչ որ կգրես այդ պահին, արդեն հայտնություն կլինի:

Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու եմ համաձայնվել Մեֆի այս խոսքերի հետ. "you have too many ideas for one thing, for one story": Որովհետև, ինձ էլ է թվում, որ դու քո պատմվածքը մտքախեղդ ես արել: Հավատա, եթե նույնիսկ այդպես չի, բայց այն տպավորությունն է ստեղծվում, որ պատմությունդ նախամտածված է:
Իսկ քեզ, քո մարաթոնի մեջ, ինձ թվում է, բացարձակ ազատություն է հարկավոր: Չգիտեմ, ինչպես ճիշտ բացատրեմ, որ սխալ չհասկանաս ինձ: Փորձիր, ասենք, նստեցնել քեզ սարի գագաթին ու այնտեղ գրիր մի պատմվածք:

Գիտես, իմ ամբողջ օրը մեքենայի ղեկը ձեռքիս է անցնում. անընդհատ ճանապարհներին եմ: Երկար ճանապարհներ եմ անցնում, եվ սակայն լավ հիշում եմ անցածս բոլոր ճանապարհները: Բայց մեկ էլ լինում է մի պահ, երբ, ասենք, անցածս մի հիսուն կիլոմետրանոց ճանապարհը վերհիշելիս, որ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հիշել, թե ինչպես անցա այդ ճանապարհի մեջտեղի տաս կիլոմետրանոց հատվածը:

Պատկերացրու, որ գրելու ժամանակ էլ են նման պահեր լինում: Երբ վերընթերցում ես գրածդ, ոչ մի կերպ չես կարողանում հիշել, թե մի ինչ-որ մաս ե՞րբ և ինչպե՞ս գրեցիր… Գուցէ դա ծանո՞թ է քեզ: Եթե ոչ, ասեմ, որ դրանք քո հայտնությունների պահերն են. այդպիսի պահերին դու գրում ես քո կյանքի ամենակարևոր տողերը, քո ամենակարևոր մտքերը: Եվ դա հենց այն պահն է, երբ դու ազատվում ես քո գիտելիքներից: Դա այն պահն է, երբ գալիս է իսկական միքտը. ոչ թե քո էգոյի միտքը, այլ քո հոգու միտքը:

Եվ, եթե սրան արդեն ավելացնենք քո գրելու ընդունակությունն ու ճաշակը, քո եռանդը… Ես վախենում եմ ասել, թե ինչեր կարող են դուրս գալ քո գրչի տակից…

----------

CactuSoul (16.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օքեյ… Արէա ջան,

որ կարդացի առաջին անգամ, մտածեցի որ շատ լավ շարադրված հմուտ գրողի գործ ա, բայց արդեն լռված, որովհետև մտքի ընթացքն ու պատկերացումները շատ ստանդարտ էին, արդեն հայտնի, ինչ որ տեղ նաև ծամված… տպավորություն կար որ գրողը նաև արդեն հաստատված ա… ստեղ շատ ասելու բան չկա, փոխելու բան չկա… շատ հնարավոր ա որ մարդու միտքն արդեն էն ճկունությունը չունենա (չնայած լավերը միշտ էլ թարմ են մնում որովհետև միշտ խնդրին մոտենում են ոնց որ "առաջին անգամ"… դա բարդ բան ա)… 

…բայց որ իմացա դու ես… մի կողմից ուրախացա մի կողմից տխրեցի… ուրախացա որովհետև էդ տարիքում վարժ, իմհամար պրոֆեսիոնալ գրում ես, բայց տխրեցի որ էդ տարիքում արդեն "լռվելու նշաններ" կան, բայց հետո էլի ուրախացա որովհետև էդ տարիքում չեն լռվում… քո բնական մտքի հոսքն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս, դրա համար էլ չես լռվի… եթե ճիշտ մոտենաս… դա դժվար բան ա որովհետև չլռվելու միանշանակ ձև չկա…

գամ տեքստին… դու էն անգամ սխալ էիր ասում որ եթե ասում ես Ա ուրեմն Ա ա… Տենց չի Արէա ջան… միշտ էլ, բոլոր ժանրերում էլ մարդը մոդուլ ա, առանց դրա չի լինում… ինչքան էլ ֆանտաստիկա լինի մեկ ա մարդը մնում ա ուսումնասիրության առարկա, ուղղակի թե անուղղակի… մի հատ տենց կարդա ֆանտաստներին… քո մոտ նկարագրությունները երկար ու ձիգ լավ գրված էր, նույնիսկ մանրամասներով, բայց քո հիմնական subject-ը էդ զույգերի հարաբերությւններն ու փախչել էր ուրիշ մոլորակ… ամբողջ նկարագրությունը մի պարբերությամբ կարայիր վերջացնեիր ու կենտրոնանայիր հարաբերությունների վրա, որտեղ նախկին սիրահաները, բայց հիմա թշնամիները փորձում են պարզել հարաբերությունները, ու մարդը ուզում ա ցույց տա մի բան որ սիրուց ու անցյալի վիրավորանքներից ավելի կարևոր ա… առաջին հայացքից երևի դժվար չի ասել որ աշխարհի վերջը ավելի կարևոր ա քան նախկին վիրավորանքը, բայց դա կլիներ challenge… ես շատ կուզենայի տեսնեի թե  ոնց կհամոզեիր… մանավանդ որ էդ նկարագրություններն ու գեղեցիկ պատկերները հետո քեզ ըստ էության պետք չեկան… ես էդ նկարագրության տարածքը կոգտագործեի Սեմի համոզելու վրա… գիտեմ ֆանտաստիկա ա, բայց հլա փորձի մեկին բացատրել մի բան որը անհնար ա թվում… էդ մասը հեշտացրել ես… վերջին երկու պարբերությունները շատ ա կինոյացնում… Planet of the Apes… հինը… 

պրոպորցիոնալ դիսբալանս կա մի տեսակ…

----------

CactuSoul (16.01.2013), Արէա (16.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, մի բան հստակեցնեմ. որևէ մեկից ոչ խորհուրդ եմ խնդրում, ոչ էլ քաջալերում: Շնորհակալ եմ ջանքերի համար, բայց պետք չի էլի: Երբ խորհուրդի կարիք ունենում եմ, ինքս դիմում եմ ում որ ճիշտ եմ համարում:

----------

CactuSoul (16.01.2013), ivy (16.01.2013), Շինարար (16.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան հստակեցնեմ. որևէ մեկից ոչ խորհուրդ եմ խնդրում, ոչ էլ քաջալերում: Շնորհակալ եմ ջանքերի համար, բայց պետք չի էլի: Երբ խորհուրդի կարիք ունենում եմ, ինքս դիմում եմ ում որ ճիշտ եմ համարում:


Էդ վաղուց պիտի ասած լինեիր. ինձ էլ է ահավոր նյարդայնացնում, երբ մարդիկ որոշում են, որ պիտի «խորհուրդ տան», երբ դրա համար իրենց չես դիմել (չշփոթել կարծիքի կամ վերլուծության հետ)... Ու դեռ մի հատ էլ վրդովվում են, որ իրենց խորհրդին բանի տեղ չես դնում  :Pardon:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ընդամենը չորս օրում… մի դար հետ եմ մնացել: 
> 
> Մի կողմից արդեն ուշացած է, բայց այնուհանդերձ, Շին ջան, ասեմ, որ ես ի նկատի ունեի ոչ թե Մեֆից մտածել սովորելը, այլ Մեֆից անվերապահություն սովորելը: Չեմ կարծում, թե դա կստանդարտացներ մեզ:
> 
> *Ի նկատի ունեմ այն, որ ասենք, դու շատ լավ խոհարար ես ու հոյակապ Քյավառի քյուֆթա ես սարքում, իսկ ես խոհարարների մրցույթի ժյուրիի անդամ եմ ու Քյավառի քյուֆթա չեմ սիրում…*


Ուրիշ ժամանակ երկար հավեսով կքննարկեի էս ասածդ, բայց հիմա մի քիչ ահավոր շատ եմ զբաղված: Կարճ` դրա համար էլ ես իմ քյավառա քյուֆթայի մասին կարծիք չեմ հարցնում քյավառա քյուֆթա չսիրողներից, ոչ թե իրանցից պահանջում ճիշտ դատել: Բայց արդեն ասացի` կարամ և ես սխալ լինեմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան հստակեցնեմ. որևէ մեկից ոչ խորհուրդ եմ խնդրում, ոչ էլ քաջալերում: Շնորհակալ եմ ջանքերի համար, բայց պետք չի էլի: Երբ խորհուրդի կարիք ունենում եմ, ինքս դիմում եմ ում որ ճիշտ եմ համարում:


Կներես…
Ցավոք, խոսքերս չեմ կարող հետ վերցնել: Ինչպես ասում են, ղալաթ եմ արել:

----------

kivera (16.01.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> դու էն անգամ սխալ էիր ասում որ եթե ասում ես Ա ուրեմն Ա ա… Տենց չի Արէա ջան… միշտ էլ, բոլոր ժանրերում էլ մարդը մոդուլ ա, առանց դրա չի լինում… ինչքան էլ ֆանտաստիկա լինի մեկ ա մարդը մնում ա ուսումնասիրության առարկա, ուղղակի թե անուղղակի… մի հատ տենց կարդա ֆանտաստներին… քո մոտ նկարագրությունները երկար ու ձիգ լավ գրված էր, նույնիսկ մանրամասներով, բայց քո հիմնական subject-ը էդ զույգերի հարաբերությւններն ու փախչել էր ուրիշ մոլորակ… ամբողջ նկարագրությունը մի պարբերությամբ կարայիր վերջացնեիր ու կենտրոնանայիր հարաբերությունների վրա, որտեղ նախկին սիրահաները, բայց հիմա թշնամիները փորձում են պարզել հարաբերությունները, ու մարդը ուզում ա ցույց տա մի բան որ սիրուց ու անցյալի վիրավորանքներից ավելի կարևոր ա… առաջին հայացքից երևի դժվար չի ասել որ աշխարհի վերջը ավելի կարևոր ա քան նախկին վիրավորանքը, բայց դա կլիներ challenge… ես շատ կուզենայի տեսնեի թե  ոնց կհամոզեիր… մանավանդ որ էդ նկարագրություններն ու գեղեցիկ պատկերները հետո քեզ ըստ էության պետք չեկան… ես էդ նկարագրության տարածքը կոգտագործեի Սեմի համոզելու վրա… գիտեմ ֆանտաստիկա ա, բայց հլա փորձի մեկին բացատրել մի բան որը անհնար ա թվում… էդ մասը հեշտացրել ես… վերջին երկու պարբերությունները շատ ա կինոյացնում… Planet of the Apes… հինը… 
> 
> պրոպորցիոնալ դիսբալանս կա մի տեսակ…


Մեֆ ջան, երկու օր ա էս գրառումդ կարդում եմ, ուզում եմ մի սխալ բան գտնեմ, կռիվ անեմ հետդ, էն էլ չեմ գտնում: Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էն անգամ սխալ էի հասկացել միտքդ, ես քննարկումների ժամանակ մի տեղ նշել եմ որ կարծես ոչ թե գործողությունների հետևես, այլ գործողությունների մասին պատմողին: Հերոսները կենդանի չեն ստացվել, որովհետև հերոսների մասին համարյա խոսք չկա, ամեն ինչ թռուցիկ ու մակերեսային ա: Ես ինձ մխիթարում եմ իբր էն ամենը ինչ մտածել էի, պատմվածքի սահմաններում տեղավորել չէի կարող, բայց դե վստահ էլ չեմ, որ եթե պատմվածքի փոխարեն վեպ լիներ կկարողանայի լուծել էդ խնդիրը: 

Ես հորինել էի Ասսարի աշխատանքի նկարագրությունը մինչև պատերազմը, մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները, հայտնագործությունները, անհաջողությունները, հետո պատերազմի սկիզբը, ընթացքը, Ասսարի գործողությոուններն էդ ժամանակ, կոլեկտիվի ցրվելը, մարդկանց նոր աշխատատեղերում պահվածքը, էլի հերոսներ պետք է լինեին էդ ընթացքում ում մասին կպատմեի: Սեմի ու Կիլանայի հանդիպումը, Գորի Ամեբիսը, ծանոթությունը, համատեղ աշխատանքը, կոնֆլիկտները, բաժանումը: Սեմի մենակ մնալը, միայնակ աշխատելը, մտածմունքները, զգացողությունները: Կիլանայի մասին պիտի ահագին պատմեի: Տիեզերանավը: Իկարոյից հեռանալը, ճանապարհը, երկրին մոտենալը: Հետո ահագին պետք ա լիներ նոր մոլորակի ուսումնասիրությունը, հարմարվելը, նոր կյանք սկսելը: Բայց դե էս ամեն ինչը մտքումս էր մենակ, սրանցից մենակ մի էջ բան էի գրել, ժամանակ չէր լինում շարունակելու:

Հետո էս ամեն ինչը կոնսպեկտեցի, իբր պատմվածք ստանալու համար, էն էլ ստացվեց էն, ինչ ստացվեց: Որ ասում ես նկարագրությունները կարող էիր պակասացնել, էս մտքի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ, ախր առանձնապես նկարագրություն չկար էլ, ամենակարճ եղանակող փորձել էի հիմնական կետերը միացնել իրար. մինչ պատերազմ - պատերազմ - պատերազմից հետո - գիշեր - առավոտ - գիշեր - երկիր: Առանց էս կետերից որևէ մեկի պատմվածքն ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի կլիներ: Էն վերջի կտորները հենց էդ անհասկանլի լինելու վախից էի ավելացրել: Բայց դե ընթացքում մարդկանց էլ պետք է ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահեի, էդ ճիշտ ես ասում:

----------

CactuSoul (17.01.2013), Mephistopheles (17.01.2013), Sambitbaba (17.01.2013), Արուսյակ (19.01.2013), Գալաթեա (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մեֆ ջան, երկու օր ա էս գրառումդ կարդում եմ, ուզում եմ մի սխալ բան գտնեմ, կռիվ անեմ հետդ, էն էլ չեմ գտնում: Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էն անգամ սխալ էի հասկացել միտքդ, ես քննարկումների ժամանակ մի տեղ նշել եմ որ կարծես ոչ թե գործողությունների հետևես, այլ գործողությունների մասին պատմողին: Հերոսները կենդանի չեն ստացվել, որովհետև հերոսների մասին համարյա խոսք չկա, ամեն ինչ թռուցիկ ու մակերեսային ա: Ես ինձ մխիթարում եմ իբր էն ամենը ինչ մտածել էի, պատմվածքի սահմաններում տեղավորել չէի կարող, բայց դե վստահ էլ չեմ, որ եթե պատմվածքի փոխարեն վեպ լիներ կկարողանայի լուծել էդ խնդիրը: 
> 
> Ես հորինել էի Ասսարի աշխատանքի նկարագրությունը մինչև պատերազմը, մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները, հայտնագործությունները, անհաջողությունները, հետո պատերազմի սկիզբը, ընթացքը, Ասսարի գործողությոուններն էդ ժամանակ, կոլեկտիվի ցրվելը, մարդկանց նոր աշխատատեղերում պահվածքը, էլի հերոսներ պետք է լինեին էդ ընթացքում ում մասին կպատմեի: Սեմի ու Կիլանայի հանդիպումը, Գորի Ամեբիսը, ծանոթությունը, համատեղ աշխատանքը, կոնֆլիկտները, բաժանումը: Սեմի մենակ մնալը, միայնակ աշխատելը, մտածմունքները, զգացողությունները: Կիլանայի մասին պիտի ահագին պատմեի: Տիեզերանավը: Իկարոյից հեռանալը, ճանապարհը, երկրին մոտենալը: Հետո ահագին պետք ա լիներ նոր մոլորակի ուսումնասիրությունը, հարմարվելը, նոր կյանք սկսելը: Բայց դե էս ամեն ինչը մտքումս էր մենակ, սրանցից մենակ մի էջ բան էի գրել, ժամանակ չէր լինում շարունակելու:
> 
> Հետո էս ամեն ինչը կոնսպեկտեցի, իբր պատմվածք ստանալու համար, էն էլ ստացվեց էն, ինչ ստացվեց: Որ ասում ես նկարագրությունները կարող էիր պակասացնել, էս մտքի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ, ախր առանձնապես նկարագրություն չկար էլ, ամենակարճ եղանակող փորձել էի հիմնական կետերը միացնել իրար. մինչ պատերազմ - պատերազմ - պատերազմից հետո - գիշեր - առավոտ - գիշեր - երկիր: Առանց էս կետերից որևէ մեկի պատմվածքն ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի կլիներ: Էն վերջի կտորները հենց էդ անհասկանլի լինելու վախից էի ավելացրել: Բայց դե ընթացքում մարդկանց էլ պետք է ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահեի, էդ ճիշտ ես ասում:


Նկարագրությունը կարդացի, ուզում եմ օր առաջ վեպը կարդալ, շատ-շատ եմ խնդրում գրել-վերջացնել  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.01.2013), Sambitbaba (17.01.2013), Արէա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Ափսոս, որ Հավաքածուի մրցույթին էդպես մատների արանքով էր մոտեցել: Ես համ տխրեցի, համ էլ, որ իմացա, որն էր իր գրածը, ծիծաղս եկավ:


Հենց նոր գտա ու կարդացի, Շին, էս մի մրցույթից ընդհանարպես տեղյակ չէի: Չեմ գնահատի, բայց հեչ նման չէր իր մնացած գործերին. չկար շաղկապված սյուժե, չկար ֆիզիկա, չկա «իր ձեռագիրը»...

Չեմ սիրում էլի մրցույթների համար գրված բաներ, մի տեսակ «անշունչ» են լինում:

----------

Malxas (20.01.2013), Արէա (21.01.2013), Շինարար (20.01.2013)

----------

